# Post Wasters-Be Our Guest



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

New thread!  

Happy Post Wasting! 

♥


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Yes!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

My post was supposed to be more enthusiastic but apparently I'm not allowed to capitalize says my keyboard!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Woo hoo!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Well, gonna go out for dinner with the family! Talk to u all later!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Yay! I made it to the first page at least.


----------



## TylerFG

Oh hai new thread.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

I lost my phone.

I finished The Fault In Our Stars.

So many tears right there oh my gosh.


----------



## StarTunnel

Yay!  New thread!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> Yay!  New thread!



You're here! Yay! Hi!


----------



## StarTunnel

Yep!  I decided to see what was going on and noticed a new thread!  It was about time too.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> Yep!  I decided to see what was going on and noticed a new thread!  It was about time too.



Yep! We finished today! How're you these days?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

I vote _Midnight_ for texting and scones because I'm selfish and it's one of my favorites.

Okay?

Okay.


----------



## StarTunnel

I'm doing pretty well actually!  I'm kind of living for Wednesdays and weekends though. 
How are you?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> I'm doing pretty well actually!  I'm kind of living for Wednesdays and weekends though.
> How are you?



Wednesdays? I appreciate the alliteration, but I'm rather lost on the Wednesday part 

I'm good! College visits and good books make me happy!


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> Wednesdays? I appreciate the alliteration, but I'm rather lost on the Wednesday part
> 
> I'm good! College visits and good books make me happy!



I go to a youth group on Wednesdays with my friends and it's a lot of fun. 
Books are starting to form piles on my floor since my shelf no longer has room.  I need to go turn some in to the local trade in store to get new ones.
By the way do you have a tumblr?  I may already follow you if you do but I get the urls confused.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> I go to a youth group on Wednesdays with my friends and it's a lot of fun.
> Books are starting to form piles on my floor since my shelf no longer has room.  I need to go turn some in to the local trade in store to get new ones.
> By the way do you have a tumblr?  I may already follow you if you do but I get the urls confused.



Ah I wish I could go to youth group. Mine is on Mondays and I just can't get there...that's awesome that you can go!

I have the same shelf problem. I work at a library and I would donate some to it, but our donation room has an overflow problem of its own! I read about Books For Africa, though. And that seems cool. And a solution to the problem.

I do have a tumblr! It has the word "penguin" in it and I messaged you once  It has my real name on there so I don't like posting the URL on the boards. My 1D one is here too


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> Ah I wish I could go to youth group. Mine is on Mondays and I just can't get there...that's awesome that you can go!
> 
> I have the same shelf problem. I work at a library and I would donate some to it, but our donation room has an overflow problem of its own! I read about Books For Africa, though. And that seems cool. And a solution to the problem.
> 
> I do have a tumblr! It has the word "penguin" in it and I messaged you once  It has my real name on there so I don't like posting the URL on the boards. My 1D one is here too



Oh duh,penguin!  Now I remember!  I've just been getting people confused alot lately. 

I managed to sync my phone and my computer together and delete all of my annoying music downloaded on the fly.  Old Victoria Justice and Selena Gomez stuff...  So I went on Pandora and got some decent stuff, including my full 1D album.
I just had to share that with someone.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

I never clear out my music...mostly because it's all a bit odd and more than a bit enjoyable every now and then. My sister's music that finds its way on to my iPod is another story...

I'd still like to know how she managed to load "Shake Senora" on my iPod and I can never get it off.


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> I don't want to be rude but could you take my URL out? Like I said...it's a name issue
> 
> I never clear out my music...mostly because it's all a bit odd and more than a bit enjoyable every now and then. My sister's music that finds its way on to my iPod is another story...
> 
> I'd still like to know how she managed to load "Shake Senora" on my iPod and I can never get it off.



Heck yeah, will do.  I forgot about that, and skimmed your post like the lazy butt I am lately.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> Heck yeah, will do.  I forgot about that, and skimmed your post like the lazy butt I am lately.



It's nothing; thank you 

Have you read _The Fault in Our Stars_ by any chance?


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> It's nothing; thank you
> 
> Have you read _The Fault in Our Stars_ by any chance?



No I don't believe I have.  What's the premise?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> No I don't believe I have.  What's the premise?



Irrelevant. Go read it.

Kidding, but it's written by John Green and it's about this girl with cancer at its most basic summary. First time I've cried over a book in a very long time. Which is, of course, the sign of the best books.


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> Irrelevant. Go read it.
> 
> Kidding, but it's written by John Green and it's about this girl with cancer at its most basic summary. First time I've cried over a book in a very long time. Which is, of course, the sign of the best books.



Okay then it is most definitely on my list to buy.
I just pulled out some old school books that I did not enjoy by any means.
Maybe it was just the fact that I HAD to read them that made them annoying.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> Okay then it is most definitely on my list to buy.
> I just pulled out some old school books that I did not enjoy by any means.
> Maybe it was just the fact that I HAD to read them that made them annoying.



I generally like books for school...except for The Prince, A History of New York, and The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. Everything else was great.

Anyway, I'm ridiculously sick so I'll be going haha. Nice talking to you again!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

hello world again


----------



## StarTunnel

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44732163 said:
			
		

> hello world again



Hello der.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> Hello der.



hey! 
I missss u!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

No me gusta estudiar español


----------



## StarTunnel

I was just reading the old thread for the TB Awards After Party and it was pretty funny.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> I lost my phone.
> 
> I finished The Fault In Our Stars.
> 
> So many tears right there oh my gosh.



So. Many. Tears.



StarTunnel said:


> Hello der.



Yay, you're back!


----------



## StarTunnel

I'mma back!

Partay Hartay.


----------



## StarTunnel

I just took my max dosing of minicycline to blast out the rest of the blemishes off my skin.
_May cause dizziness and nausea._
Hmmm... Maybe not the best idea.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> I just took my max dosing of minicycline to blast out the rest of the blemishes off my skin.
> _May cause dizziness and nausea._
> Hmmm... Maybe not the best idea.



xD


----------



## mickey'sbff

StarTunnel said:


> I was just reading the old thread for the TB Awards After Party and it was pretty funny.



I was just reading too


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Can staying on the computer reaalllyy ruin ur eyesight?


----------



## StarTunnel

I don't really know if it can.  My eyes keep getting worse and my mom blames it on the internet and my wearing glasses while on it, but if I don't I strain my neck trying to see the words, giving me a sore neck the next morning, which my mom will also blame on the internet.
I just can't win.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> I don't really know if it can.  My eyes keep getting worse and my mom blames it on the internet and my wearing glasses while on it, but if I don't I strain my neck trying to see the words, giving me a sore neck the next morning, which my mom will also blame on the internet.
> I just can't win.



Yeah same
I don't wear glasses and I'm afraid the internet will make me wear them. 
I look terrible and I hate having stuff like that on my face.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

just letting you guys know i got liam payne as my date to the tb awards

now the rest of y'all 1D fans can fight over the other four have fun (; lol


----------



## StarTunnel

MickeyisBeast said:


> just letting you guys know i got liam payne as my date to the tb awards
> 
> now the rest of y'all 1D fans can fight over the other four have fun (; lol



I just snatched up Niall.  Sorry all you other bebs.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I call Darren Criss as my date. I'll let someone else have Louis.


----------



## StarTunnel

That medication is hitting me now.
NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## TylerFG

Hmm, dates for the Awards, you say?

I call dibs on Bella Thorne.

Lol how typical of me.


----------



## Fairywings

OOH! New thread!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

May I call Logan Lerman as my date?

Lovely, thank you!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

ahem yes Louis and I shall be going together.

I think its time for us to announce our relationship to the public


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> May I call Logan Lerman as my date?
> 
> Lovely, thank you!



ooh gurl he fine ;D


----------



## PrincessBelle319

Sorry, a little off topic of dates and such here, but when do you think the new Fantasyland is opening? I know "Holiday 2012", but I reallyyyyyyy hope that means by November 9th. Lololol, knowing my luck, it probably means November 15th, the day after I leave.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> OOH! New thread!



Welcome!!! 



StarTunnel said:


> That medication is hitting me now.
> NEVER AGAIN.



):



mickey'sbff said:


> I call Darren Criss as my date. I'll let someone else have Louis.



Thank youuuu!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

PrincessBelle319 said:


> Sorry, a little off topic of dates and such here, but when do you think the new Fantasyland is opening? I know "Holiday 2012", but I reallyyyyyyy hope that means by November 9th. Lololol, knowing my luck, it probably means November 15th, the day after I leave.



I heard late 2013 but I could be totally wrong


----------



## Disney~Cutie

My date will be the lovely Andrew Garfield


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44735327 said:
			
		

> ooh gurl he fine ;D



gurl I know


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

oh wow 
do u guys remember wen everyone made videos and posted them to hear everyones voice?

idk i just remembered that.
longg time agoo


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> May I call Logan Lerman as my date?
> 
> Lovely, thank you!



Isn't he going to be in the movie _Perks of Being a Wallflower_?

Loved the book, so I'm hoping the movie will be great as well.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Disney~Cutie said:


> Isn't he going to be in the movie _Perks of Being a Wallflower_?
> 
> Loved the book, so I'm hoping the movie will be great as well.



Mmhmm! Very exciting! I've read a few reviews from people that were able to see the previews, so hopefully!


----------



## StarTunnel

I think my bird's eyes are failing her.  She keeps freaking out whenever something moves past her cage.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I am obsessed with this song since my the wanted loving friend showed me it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFS5N_yAGTo&ob=av2e


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> I think my bird's eyes are failing her.  She keeps freaking out whenever something moves past her cage.



mine just enjoys randomly falling to the bottom of her cage and getting mad at us like its OUR fault


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44735866 said:
			
		

> oh wow
> do u guys remember wen everyone made videos and posted them to hear everyones voice?
> 
> idk i just remembered that.
> longg time agoo



Lol I was gonna do that, but then I forgot lol.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I have a cat who is grey and is for some reason turning orange as she ages.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Lol I was gonna do that, but then I forgot lol.



me too xD


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> I have a cat who is grey and is for some reason turning orange as she ages.



My cat is all black with huge yellow eyes and she looks just like toothless the dragon.
True story.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

New Signature


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736016 said:
			
		

> me too xD



My voice is really deep lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPO0aWSA4_g


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> My voice is really deep lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPO0aWSA4_g



lol! 
Its not bad! 
sounds normal hahha


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736073 said:
			
		

> lol!
> Its not bad!
> sounds normal hahha



Lol it was pretty deep when around 3 years ago, lol.


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## StarTunnel

CowboyErin said:


>



Hello der.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

CowboyErin said:


>


----------



## CowboyErin

StarTunnel said:


> Hello der.





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736135 said:
			
		

>



What's up?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

What I learned in boating school is


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Must watch Jessie episode with Joey Richter


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

CowboyErin said:


> What's up?



nothing really! You?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I've never seen AVPM or anything...


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736202 said:
			
		

> I've never seen AVPM or anything...



Are you serious right now

Becca...BECCA!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Are you serious right now
> 
> Becca...BECCA!



I can't find the link or anything! 
I need to ik!


----------



## StarTunnel

Just hangin'.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Whenever my sister is sad or nervous about something

I just text her "THIS IS THE MOMENT. SING!"

And it's all better.


----------



## CowboyErin

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736195 said:
			
		

> nothing really! You?



Same here, just on tumblr as usual.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

CowboyErin said:


> Same here, just on tumblr as usual.



same here.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

47 vocab words to define...u serious?


----------



## CowboyErin

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736237 said:
			
		

> 47 vocab words to define...u serious?



that sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736237 said:
			
		

> 47 vocab words to define...u serious?



I have to write an essay on locavores, if that makes you feel any better...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736202 said:
			
		

> I've never seen AVPM or anything...



I think you should get on that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmwM_AKeMCk&list=PLC76BE906C9D83A3A&feature=plcp


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I think you should get on that
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmwM_AKeMCk&list=PLC76BE906C9D83A3A&feature=plcp



Thanks 



mimiloveswdw said:


> I have to write an essay on locavores, if that makes you feel any better...



:x



CowboyErin said:


> that sounds like a lot of fun



oh yes 

I'm just making up definitions now xD


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I have Earth Science homework but I'm putting it off because I really don't like Earth Science.


----------



## CowboyErin

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736263 said:
			
		

> I'm just making up definitions now xD



That's what I usually do xD


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> Whenever my sister is sad or nervous about something
> 
> I just text her "THIS IS THE MOMENT. SING!"
> 
> And it's all better.



When my friend sees me feeling down she just pulls a dramatic pose and says, "Sing to me Katniss." and then I feel better for the rest of the day.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I have Earth Science homework but I'm putting it off because I really don't like Earth Science.



I have that too... ugh


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> When my friend sees me feeling down she just pulls a dramatic pose and says, "Sing to me Katniss." and then I feel better for the rest of the day.



KATNISS....THIS IS THE MOMENT! SING KATNISS!

All my worlds in one hahaha love it!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

palomino-a horse with a golden coat, a white mane and tail, and often white markings on the face and legs, developed chiefly in the southwestern U.S.

super exciting


----------



## CowboyErin

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736354 said:
			
		

> palomino-a horse with a golden coat, a white mane and tail, and often white markings on the face and legs, developed chiefly in the southwestern U.S.
> 
> super exciting


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Okay time to be a serious AP English student and focus. Ermph.

And then be a serious AP chem student. That's more of a "yay."

Bye for now, my pretties.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Okay time to be a serious AP English student and focus. Ermph.
> 
> And then be a serious AP chem student. That's more of a "yay."
> 
> Bye for now, my pretties.



bye


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Madras-a light cotton fabric of various weaves, especially one in multicolored *plaid* or *stripes*, used for shirts, dresses, *jackets*, etc.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

done!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I wish 1D was still my dirty little secret...
my DAD knows more about 1D than half of these ppl at school


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

oh and zayns the master of echoes

echo 
echo
echo


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Liam baby omg


----------



## StarTunnel

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44736499 said:
			
		

> I wish 1D was still my dirty little secret...
> my DAD knows more about 1D than half of these ppl at school



Tell me about it.  My mom giggles when she makes me potatoes or carrots, yet when I shout those words at school everyone looks at me strangely.

NO REGRETS.


----------



## StarTunnel

When I search my tumblr url in google I find the strangest things...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Tell me about it.  My mom giggles when she makes me potatoes or carrots, yet when I shout those words at school everyone looks at me strangely.
> 
> NO REGRETS.



My mom and my younger brothers will randomly burst out singing 1D songs. My older brother is the only one in my family who can't stand them.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> My mom and my younger brothers will randomly burst out singing 1D songs. My older brother is the only one in my family who can't stand them.



my little sister is 9 so she loves them
its kinda annoying


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44737535 said:
			
		

> my little sister is 9 so she loves them
> its kinda annoying



If I had a little sister, I'd coach her into the proper ways of being a One Direction fan


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> If I had a little sister, I'd coach her into the proper ways of being a One Direction fan



I do xD 
I'm like sit here young one and watch 1D videos


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44737627 said:
			
		

> I do xD
> I'm like sit here young one and watch 1D videos



Hahaha!!! I'd do that with my little brother, but he probably would not have the attention span.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

xD
probably gonna be blocked now


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

that's a wonderful commercial

if the world ends at least u wont need to pay for retirement..

yea...


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44737699 said:
			
		

> xD
> probably gonna be blocked now



Why would you be blocked? And from what?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Why would you be blocked? And from what?



twitter haha! I tweeted him this.
He'll think I'm a freak xD


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I've been on the DIS for 1 year and 1 month and a week


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44738097 said:
			
		

> twitter haha! I tweeted him this.
> He'll think I'm a freak xD



Ohhhhhh haha. The picture didn't show up at first. Haha.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ohhhhhh haha. The picture didn't show up at first. Haha.



LOVE ur signature!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44738240 said:
			
		

> LOVE ur signature!



How much of it shows up? I'm on an iPhone and the last thing that shows up is Just Keep Swimmig. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44737699 said:
			
		

> xD
> probably gonna be blocked now



I saw that and I laughed. I hope he sees it


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> How much of it shows up? I'm on an iPhone and the last thing that shows up is Just Keep Swimmig.
> 
> Thank you!!



Hmmm, it goes up to Part of your world for me.
And I love it!!


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44738118 said:
			
		

> I've been on the DIS for 1 year and 1 month and a week



Happy anniversary!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> How much of it shows up? I'm on an iPhone and the last thing that shows up is Just Keep Swimmig.
> 
> Thank you!!



I got up to part of your world 



Disney~Cutie said:


> I saw that and I laughed. I hope he sees it



I  do too! He doesn't really follow or RT people! but I was watching TV and I saw eds song on a commcercial and tweeted him that and right after I did he tweeted "someone just told me that my song blah blah blah" i was like 



TylerFG said:


> Happy anniversary!



Why thank you!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44740073 said:
			
		

> I got up to part of your world
> 
> 
> 
> I  do too! He doesn't really follow or RT people! but I was watching TV and I saw eds song on a commcercial and tweeted him that and right after I did he tweeted "someone just told me that my song blah blah blah" i was like
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!



omg that's so cool! I know I heard Give Me Love in a Victoria's Secret commercial


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> omg that's so cool! I know I heard Give Me Love in a Victoria's Secret commercial



Yup thats the one!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> Hmmm, it goes up to Part of your world for me.
> And I love it!!



Okay, awesome. Thanks.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, awesome. Thanks.



I love "its legit as it gets"

I have a bracelet tht says LEGIT xD


----------



## mickey'sbff

Grrr, Sunday nights are the worst.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

me and robyn are going to the twitter prom together

just saying


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Grrr, Sunday nights are the worst.



ik especially knowing schools tomorrow :x


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44740502 said:
			
		

> me and robyn are going to the twitter prom together
> 
> just saying



Geez, Becca. Way to leave me in the dark here


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Geez, Becca. Way to leave me in the dark here



xD oh sars u know I love u ♥


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44740643 said:
			
		

> xD oh sars u know I love u ♥


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


>



wanna FD?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44740354 said:
			
		

> I love "its legit as it gets"
> 
> I have a bracelet tht says LEGIT xD



That is me and my best friends thing. We alwas say LAIG. Legit as it gets.

And LH2BH- Live hardcore to be hardcore

AND YOLO- You only live once...although I'm pretty sure you knew that one.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> That is me and my best friends thing. We alwas say LAIG. Legit as it gets.
> 
> And LH2BH- Live hardcore to be hardcore
> 
> AND YOLO- You only live once...although I'm pretty sure you knew that one.



Yes


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44741002 said:
			
		

> Yes



Yeah baby. LAIG.  Haha "legit as it gets" is well, legit as it gets.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah baby. LAIG.  Haha "legit as it gets" is well, legit as it gets.



I like it! I'm gonna use that from now on!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44741031 said:
			
		

> I like it! I'm gonna use that from now on!!



Go for it. And if anyone's ever, "Dude! Where did you hear that?!", you can be all, "This amazing chick that I love to death."


----------



## mickey'sbff

Not looking forward to gym tomorrow.We have to do the pull up bar test thingy and last time we had to do it, I fell on my face in front of everyone in the class.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Go for it. And if anyone's ever, "Dude! Where did you hear that?!", you can be all, "This amazing chick that I love to death."



! u bet 



mickey'sbff said:


> Not looking forward to gym tomorrow.We have to do the pull up bar test thingy and last time we had to do it, I fell on my face in front of everyone in the class.



have faith sarss


----------



## mimiloveswdw

The poor NHS advisor omg

He had about five people come and tell him that I was sick and couldn't hand my application in today

I love my friends though wow

I just don't get sick ever. It's a big deal okay


----------



## Fairywings

Hey, anyone around?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Hey, anyone around?



Hey!


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44750805 said:
			
		

> Hey!



Hello!

How are you?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Hello!
> 
> How are you?



Good! and you!?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, awesome. Thanks.



I like the I'm the hyper baby of the post wastin' family one


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Disney~Cutie said:


> I like the I'm the hyper baby of the post wastin' family one



Isn't it perfect?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I like the I'm the hyper baby of the post wastin' family one





mimiloveswdw said:


> Isn't it perfect?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> Isn't it perfect?



So Abby!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

putting some music on my tumblr!

any song ideas?


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Isn't it perfect?



I'm good 

So completely STUFFED though.

If she's the baby, where do there rest of us rank?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44751762 said:
			
		

> putting some music on my tumblr!
> 
> any song ideas?



Did you make a personal?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Did you make a personal?



I am doing it right now 

illl give eryone the link soon!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44751762 said:
			
		

> putting some music on my tumblr!
> 
> any song ideas?



Awkward by San Cisco. Because they're my babies. And I tell everyone about them.



Fairywings said:


> I'm good
> 
> So completely STUFFED though.
> 
> If she's the baby, where do there rest of us rank?



Well I'm either the grandma or the big sister. But maybe the grandma is more useful. Hmph.

Caitlin, m'dear, you seem like the smart aunt that everyone wishes was their mother because you, know, you're cooler and stuff.

Robyn and Becca, I see you guys as twin sisters and you get the cool bunk beds and teach the hyper baby everything 

Sars is like that cool cousin that's always around and gets along with everyone somehow because she has interests across the board haha.

Chacha is definitely the wise older sister that philosophizes about life and its workings.

And Tyler is The Raggedy Doctor.

And that's the seven  To me, anyway haha!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> awkward by san cisco. Because they're my babies. And i tell everyone about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm either the grandma or the big sister. But maybe the grandma is more useful. Hmph.
> 
> Caitlin, m'dear, you seem like the smart aunt that everyone wishes was their mother because you, know, you're cooler and stuff.
> 
> *robyn and becca, i see you guys as twin sisters and you get the cool bunk beds and teach the hyper baby everything *
> 
> sars is like that cool cousin that's always around and gets along with everyone somehow because she has interests across the board haha.
> 
> Chacha is definitely the wise older sister that philosophizes about life and its workings.
> 
> And tyler is the raggedy doctor.
> 
> And that's the seven :d to me, anyway haha!



love it !


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Awkward by San Cisco. Because they're my babies. And I tell everyone about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm either the grandma or the big sister. But maybe the grandma is more useful. Hmph.
> 
> *Caitlin, m'dear, you seem like the smart aunt that everyone wishes was their mother because you, know, you're cooler and stuff.*
> 
> Robyn and Becca, I see you guys as twin sisters and you get the cool bunk beds and teach the hyper baby everything
> 
> Sars is like that cool cousin that's always around and gets along with everyone somehow because she has interests across the board haha.
> 
> Chacha is definitely the wise older sister that philosophizes about life and its workings.
> 
> And Tyler is The Raggedy Doctor.
> 
> And that's the seven  To me, anyway haha!



Awesome!

Hmm.......signature addition perhaps? (though I don't think I have any more room)


----------



## mickey'sbff

mimiloveswdw said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm either the grandma or the big sister. But maybe the grandma is more useful. Hmph.
> 
> Caitlin, m'dear, you seem like the smart aunt that everyone wishes was their mother because you, know, you're cooler and stuff.
> 
> Robyn and Becca, I see you guys as twin sisters and you get the cool bunk beds and teach the hyper baby everything
> 
> Sars is like that cool cousin that's always around and gets along with everyone somehow because she has interests across the board haha.
> 
> Chacha is definitely the wise older sister that philosophizes about life and its workings.
> 
> And Tyler is The Raggedy Doctor.
> 
> And that's the seven  To me, anyway haha!


I'd feel bad for the parents in this family! haha


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Hmm.......signature addition perhaps? (though I don't think I have any more room)



I think so 



mickey'sbff said:


> I'd feel bad for the parents in this family! haha



I wish u were my cousin </3


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> Awkward by San Cisco. Because they're my babies. And I tell everyone about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm either the grandma or the big sister. But maybe the grandma is more useful. Hmph.
> 
> Caitlin, m'dear, you seem like the smart aunt that everyone wishes was their mother because you, know, you're cooler and stuff.
> 
> Robyn and Becca, I see you guys as twin sisters and you get the cool bunk beds and teach the hyper baby everything
> 
> Sars is like that cool cousin that's always around and gets along with everyone somehow because she has interests across the board haha.
> 
> Chacha is definitely the wise older sister that philosophizes about life and its workings.
> 
> And Tyler is The Raggedy Doctor.
> 
> And that's the seven  To me, anyway haha!



This seems very accurate.


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> I'd feel bad for the parents in this family! haha



One of them would be my sibling.  lol


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44751981 said:
			
		

> I think so
> 
> 
> 
> I wish u were my cousin </3



I put it in tiny letters in my sig!

Did we get everyone?

"Ohana means family. Family means no one gets left beind. Or forgotten."


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> I put it in tiny letters in my sig!
> 
> Did we get everyone?
> 
> "Ohana means family. Family means no one gets left beind. Or forgotten."



Mine is in my siggy too!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> I put it in tiny letters in my sig!
> 
> Did we get everyone?
> 
> "Ohana means family. Family means no one gets left beind. Or forgotten."



The people that mainly post here, yes  I just checked the post count. Of course, if anyone else starts posting here, we'll have to have an induction ceremony with the RING OF FIRE and lots of "OOH HA HA"s


----------



## mickey'sbff

From now on we will forever have to put this at the beginning of every PW Thread.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> The people that mainly post here, yes  I just checked the post count. Of course, if anyone else starts posting here, we'll have to have an induction ceremony with the RING OF FIRE and lots of "OOH HA HA"s



Awesome!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> The people that mainly post here, yes  I just checked the post count. Of course, if anyone else starts posting here, we'll have to have an induction ceremony with the RING OF FIRE and lots of "OOH HA HA"s



Yes anyone is welcome to join the crazy post wasting family of crazy post wasting


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> From now on we will forever have to put this at the beginning of every PW Thread.



Yes, and we'll add new family members as they come.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> I put it in tiny letters in my sig!
> 
> Did we get everyone?
> 
> "Ohana means family. Family means no one gets left beind. Or forgotten."


<3
put it in mine!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yes anyone is welcome to join the crazy post wasting family of crazy post wasting


I don't know who wouldn't want to. We're the best family around!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> I don't know who wouldn't want to. We're the best family around!



oh yes!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Granny


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> From now on we will forever have to put this at the beginning of every PW Thread.



Sars omg I have the strangest thing to tell you and I'm going to sound so weird but okay.

So there's this song from Phineas and Ferb and it's called 'Disco Miniature Golfing Queen' I think. (Here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jP0j8EITTk)

Anyway so I have a Phineas and Ferb CD and whenever I hear this song I think of you because it reminds me of Sazz and the disco pants, and also when I first started talking to you your icon was Stacy from the show.

So yeah I just thought I'd tell you that xD


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I need some tumblr url ideas for my personal! hellpp


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752241 said:
			
		

> I need some tumblr url ideas for my personal! hellpp



Well my URL is a quote from Drake and Josh because that show greatly amuses me, so maybe do something having to do with a favorite quote, or something funny


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Well my URL is a quote from Drake and Josh because that show greatly amuses me, so maybe do something having to do with a favorite quote, or something funny



xD i crack up every single time I see ur URL
what episode???


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> Sars omg I have the strangest thing to tell you and I'm going to sound so weird but okay.
> 
> So there's this song from Phineas and Ferb and it's called 'Disco Miniature Golfing Queen' I think. (Here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jP0j8EITTk)
> 
> Anyway so I have a Phineas and Ferb CD and whenever I hear this song I think of you because it reminds me of Sazz and the disco pants, and also when I first started talking to you your icon was Stacy from the show.
> 
> So yeah I just thought I'd tell you that xD


 I've seen that, but I never thought of Sazz (yep, I STILL have that in my siggy, I don't think I will ever take it out). Now I definitely will! 

But there's a town a couple minutes away from me that has this cutesy little downtown area with all these cutesy little shops, and one of them is called Kazz, and I think of Sazz everytime we pass by it cause it rhymes,haha.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752278 said:
			
		

> xD i crack up every single time I see ur URL
> what episode???



It's the one where Josh wears a dress to do an advice column or something.

But like Drake proves to Josh that he doesn't need to wear the dress to do the advice column, and Josh was like "I can wear pants!" and Drake was like "Praise be the pants!"


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

its funny like how u all have changed my life. Like how Robyn and Sars are saying. U guys are like part of my every day life now


----------



## Fairywings

As Aunt of the Post Wastin family I'd just like to say for the record I love all  of my nieces equally. And I love Grandma too!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> It's the one where Josh wears a dress to do an advice column or something.
> 
> But like Drake proves to Josh that he doesn't need to wear the dress to do the advice column, and Josh was like "I can wear pants!" and Drake was like "Praise be the pants!"


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I've seen that, but I never thought of Sazz (yep, I STILL have that in my siggy, I don't think I will ever take it out). Now I definitely will!
> 
> But there's a town a couple minutes away from me that has this cutesy little downtown area with all these cutesy little shops, and one of them is called Kazz, and I think of Sazz everytime we pass by it cause it rhymes,haha.



I don't think I'll ever forget Sazz


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752358 said:
			
		

> its funny like how u all have changed my life. Like how Robyn and Sars are saying. U guys are like part of my every day life now



Awwww, same girl!! You all have definitely changed my life (for the better)



Fairywings said:


> As Aunt of the Post Wastin family I'd just like to say for the record I love all  of my nieces equally. And I love Grandma too!



I love the whole Post Wastin' Family


----------



## mickey'sbff

Fairywings said:


> As Aunt of the Post Wastin family I'd just like to say for the record I love all  of my nieces equally. And I love Grandma too!


Wait, if your their aunt and I'm their cousin, does that make you my mother?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752358 said:
			
		

> its funny like how u all have changed my life. Like how Robyn and Sars are saying. U guys are like part of my every day life now





Fairywings said:


> As Aunt of the Post Wastin family I'd just like to say for the record I love all  of my nieces equally. And I love Grandma too!



April 30th, the night of a big group hug across the internet!

Thanks for the shout-out, young whippersnapper.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

My friend will be mortified that Zayn is no longer single


----------



## mimiloveswdw

mickey'sbff said:


> Wait, if your their aunt and I'm their cousin, does that make you my mother?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752472 said:
			
		

>



Any progress with the music, Beccaboo?


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Wait, if your their aunt and I'm their cousin, does that make you my mother?



..............I have no idea! 

Of course, would Erin then be my mother?

This genetics stuff is confusing! 



mimiloveswdw said:


> April 30th, the night of a big group hug across the internet!
> 
> Thanks for the shout-out, young whippersnapper.





mimiloveswdw said:


>



You're welcome!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Any progress with the music, Beccaboo?



yes! 
if only I could pick a urlll :x
I want one to be funny but I can't come up with oneee
haiogahegoq;lgnjaejil


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> ..............I have no idea!
> 
> Of course, would Erin then be my mother?
> 
> This genetics stuff is confusing!
> 
> You're welcome!



Perhaps we're all just adopted and made our own family tree

But you're all required to join me at Easter and you must all hunt for eggs regardless of age.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> Perhaps we're all just adopted and made our own family tree
> 
> But you're all required to join me at Easter and you must all hunt for eggs regardless of age.



You are never too old for a good egg hunt


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752513 said:
			
		

> yes!
> if only I could pick a urlll :x
> I want one to be funny but I can't come up with oneee
> haiogahegoq;lgnjaejil



lol I cannot help with that


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Perhaps we're all just adopted and made our own family tree
> 
> But you're all required to join me at Easter and you must all hunt for eggs regardless of age.



Well, Easter is kind of past now, but next year!

I shall have to add it to the Code..................

*has pirate henchmen bring in the code*

*whistles for the dog to bring the key*


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> Well, Easter is kind of past now, but next year!
> 
> I shall have to add it to the Code..................
> 
> *has pirate henchmen bring in the code*
> 
> *whistles for the dog to bring the key*



The Code of the Post Wasters

And one day we'll have a ride in WDW


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> The Code of the Post Wasters
> 
> And one day we'll have a ride in WDW



That would be so great omg


----------



## mickey'sbff

I made this family tree! I didn't know where to put Tyler though.
I'm pretty sure this is how everything goes.


 

You can't really see it though ):


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I made this family tree! I didn't know where to put Tyler though.
> I'm pretty sure this is how everything goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see it though ):



Hahaha perfect!!!

And now I'm off to bed. Good bye for now fellow family.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Tyler's off floating somewhere in time and space of course.

lol night Robyn  I'm going to sleep too. Still very very sick unfortunately 

Night loved ones!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Here's something a little bigger.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> The Code of the Post Wasters
> 
> And one day we'll have a ride in WDW



That would be amazing!



mickey'sbff said:


> I made this family tree! I didn't know where to put Tyler though.
> I'm pretty sure this is how everything goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see it though ):



Oh my gosh!



Disney~Cutie said:


> Hahaha perfect!!!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed. Good bye for now fellow family.



Good night! 



mimiloveswdw said:


> Tyler's off floating somewhere in time and space of course.
> 
> lol night Robyn  I'm going to sleep too. Still very very sick unfortunately
> 
> Night loved ones!



Lol

Get better soon!

Good night!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Maybe when we get some new post wasters, they can fill the spots of the "unknowns".


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Maybe when we get some new post wasters, they can fill the spots of the "unknowns".



Yes, I think so.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Hahaha perfect!!!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed. Good bye for now fellow family.



goodnight <3



mimiloveswdw said:


> Tyler's off floating somewhere in time and space of course.
> 
> lol night Robyn  I'm going to sleep too. Still very very sick unfortunately
> 
> Night loved ones!



Feel better <3



mickey'sbff said:


> Here's something a little bigger.



its great!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Am I the only one still here?


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752863 said:
			
		

> goodnight <3
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better <3
> 
> 
> 
> its great!



Yep!

If only Abby had been here for this!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

blah going to bed
new
tumblr
its ugly.
no theme or anything
yet:
You-Had-Me-At-Leviosa.tumblr.com 
<3 night 


fo realz


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752964 said:
			
		

> blah going to bed
> new
> tumblr
> its ugly.
> no theme or anything
> yet:
> You-Had-Me-At-Leviosa.tumblr.com
> <3 night
> 
> 
> fo realz



Night!


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> *Tyler's off floating somewhere in time and space of course.*
> 
> lol night Robyn  I'm going to sleep too. Still very very sick unfortunately
> 
> Night loved ones!



Nah, just forgot to text you.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Hey hay hey


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44761493 said:
			
		

> Hey hay hey


Hey cousin.


----------



## Fairywings

Hello, 'tis Aunt Wings!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Twin #2 is present


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Twin #2 is present



Huh, what? Role call? I don't remember a fifth class in my schedule.......ah well. Here! 

Oh, so we have Thing 1 and Thing 2? Cool! lol


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Huh, what? Role call? I don't remember a fifth class in my schedule.......ah well. Here!
> 
> Oh, so we have Thing 1 and Thing 2? Cool! lol



Becca and I could be like the equivalent of Thing 1 and Thing 2


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> Becca and I could be like the equivalent of Thing 1 and Thing 2


If we're doing Dr.Seuss....


Erin could be the Cat in the Hat because she's at the top of the Family Tree.

And Chacha would be the fish from The Cat in The Hat 

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Becca and I could be like the equivalent of Thing 1 and Thing 2



lol



mickey'sbff said:


> If we're doing Dr.Seuss....
> 
> 
> Erin could be the Cat in the Hat because she's at the top of the Family Tree.
> 
> And Chacha would be the fish from The Cat in The Hat
> 
> That's all I can think of.



Hmm...... trying to rremember characters from Dr. Seuss books...... All I can think of at the moment is the Grinh and Sam I Am from Gree Eggs and Ham


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I have to do Latin homework on the computer but the internet is distracting.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...... trying to rremember characters from Dr. Seuss books...... All I can think of at the moment is the Grinh and Sam I Am from Gree Eggs and Ham



Well, there's the Star Bellied Sneech and Horton the Elephant too. Also the Lorax.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Fairywings said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...... trying to rremember characters from Dr. Seuss books...... All I can think of at the moment is the Grinh and Sam I Am from Gree Eggs and Ham



Abby's definitely Sam I Am, or Cindy Lou Who?. Chacha could also be the Lorax, ahaha.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Well, there's the Star Bellied Sneech and Horton the Elephant too. Also the Lorax.
> 
> That's all I can think of.



I'll keep thinking......



mickey'sbff said:


> Abby's definitely Sam I Am, or Cindy Lou Who?. Chacha could also be the Lorax, ahaha.



Yes, Abby has to be a very hyper, curious character.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> I'll keep thinking......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Abby has to be a very hyper, curious character.



Cindy Lou Who WOULD be a good fit


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Cindy Lou Who WOULD be a good fit



Yup 

Or, as Big Macintosh says, "Ee-yup."


----------



## mickey'sbff

Caitlyn, I'm trying to figure out who you'd be! I have no idea for who I would be .


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Caitlyn, I'm trying to figure out who you'd be! I have no idea for who I would be .



It's okay. I'm one of a kind.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Yup
> 
> Or, as Big Macintosh says, "Ee-yup."


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> I like the I'm the hyper baby of the post wastin' family one





mimiloveswdw said:


> Isn't it perfect?





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44751753 said:
			
		

>





Disney~Cutie said:


> So Abby!!





Fairywings said:


> I'm good
> 
> So completely STUFFED though.
> 
> If she's the baby, where do there rest of us rank?





mimiloveswdw said:


> Awkward by San Cisco. Because they're my babies. And I tell everyone about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm either the grandma or the big sister. But maybe the grandma is more useful. Hmph.
> 
> Caitlin, m'dear, you seem like the smart aunt that everyone wishes was their mother because you, know, you're cooler and stuff.
> 
> Robyn and Becca, I see you guys as twin sisters and you get the cool bunk beds and teach the hyper baby everything
> 
> Sars is like that cool cousin that's always around and gets along with everyone somehow because she has interests across the board haha.
> 
> Chacha is definitely the wise older sister that philosophizes about life and its workings.
> 
> And Tyler is The Raggedy Doctor.
> 
> And that's the seven  To me, anyway haha!





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44751884 said:
			
		

> love it !





Fairywings said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Hmm.......signature addition perhaps? (though I don't think I have any more room)





mickey'sbff said:


> I'd feel bad for the parents in this family! haha





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44751981 said:
			
		

> I think so
> 
> 
> 
> I wish u were my cousin </3





Disney~Cutie said:


> This seems very accurate.





Fairywings said:


> One of them would be my sibling.  lol





Fairywings said:


> I put it in tiny letters in my sig!
> 
> Did we get everyone?
> 
> "Ohana means family. Family means no one gets left beind. Or forgotten."





Disney~Cutie said:


> Mine is in my siggy too!





mimiloveswdw said:


> The people that mainly post here, yes  I just checked the post count. Of course, if anyone else starts posting here, we'll have to have an induction ceremony with the RING OF FIRE and lots of "OOH HA HA"s





mickey'sbff said:


> From now on we will forever have to put this at the beginning of every PW Thread.





Fairywings said:


> Awesome!





Disney~Cutie said:


> Yes anyone is welcome to join the crazy post wasting family of crazy post wasting





Fairywings said:


> Yes, and we'll add new family members as they come.





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44752160 said:
			
		

> <3
> put it in mine!





mickey'sbff said:


> I don't know who wouldn't want to. We're the best family around!





mimiloveswdw said:


> Granny





Fairywings said:


> As Aunt of the Post Wastin family I'd just like to say for the record I love all  of my nieces equally. And I love Grandma too!





Disney~Cutie said:


> Awwww, same girl!! You all have definitely changed my life (for the better)
> 
> 
> 
> I love the whole Post Wastin' Family





mickey'sbff said:


> Wait, if your their aunt and I'm their cousin, does that make you my mother?





mimiloveswdw said:


> April 30th, the night of a big group hug across the internet!
> 
> Thanks for the shout-out, young whippersnapper.





Fairywings said:


> ..............I have no idea!
> 
> Of course, would Erin then be my mother?
> 
> This genetics stuff is confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!





mimiloveswdw said:


> Perhaps we're all just adopted and made our own family tree
> 
> But you're all required to join me at Easter and you must all hunt for eggs regardless of age.





Disney~Cutie said:


> You are never too old for a good egg hunt





mimiloveswdw said:


> The Code of the Post Wasters
> 
> And one day we'll have a ride in WDW





mickey'sbff said:


> I made this family tree! I didn't know where to put Tyler though.
> I'm pretty sure this is how everything goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see it though ):



I am sick and absent from the boards for one day and I miss ALL of this? Good grief. I love you guys.

Or should I say family?

It'll tach me not to be gone for a whole day. I got a whole new family!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> Abby's definitely Sam I Am, or Cindy Lou Who?. Chacha could also be the Lorax, ahaha.





Fairywings said:


> I'll keep thinking......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Abby has to be a very hyper, curious character.





Disney~Cutie said:


> Cindy Lou Who WOULD be a good fit




*CINDY LOU WHO!!!!​*
...hyper baby reporting in!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am sick and absent from the boards for one day and I miss ALL of this? Good grief. I love you guys.
> 
> Or should I say family?
> 
> It'll tach me not to be gone for a whole day. I got a whole new family!!



You did miss a lot, just saying!

Yup. We're all family now!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *CINDY LOU WHO!!!!​*
> ...hyper baby reporting in!!



Well, that's taken care of. Next order of business..........


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Haven't posted here in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. I have problems.



Just realized how much this defines me as the hyper kiddo. 

And is that not a Cindy Lou Who-esque hair style in the first picture?


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Just realized how much this defines me as the hyper kiddo.
> 
> And is that not a Cindy Lou Who-esque hair style in the first picture?



Yes, very much so.

dinner brb


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> You did miss a lot, just saying!
> 
> Yup. We're all family now!





Fairywings said:


> Well, that's taken care of. Next order of business..........



I realized. 

Woohoo...couldn't ask for more amazing sisters/aunt/cousin/granny!

 I used to have an obsession with Cindy Lou Who. She is like...legit as it gets.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Yes, very much so.
> 
> dinner brb



Okey dokey, Auntie!  Hurry back!!


----------



## Fairywings

Back. Gotta practice though.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

blargh


----------



## TylerFG

Anyone wanna hear me cover one of my favorite songs horribly?

http://soundcloud.com/tylerfgmusic/flavor-of-the-month


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am sick and absent from the boards for one day and I miss ALL of this? Good grief. I love you guys.
> 
> Or should I say family?
> 
> It'll tach me not to be gone for a whole day. I got a whole new family!!





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *CINDY LOU WHO!!!!​*
> ...hyper baby reporting in!!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


>



that was pretty funny


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

drty


----------



## StarTunnel

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44774868 said:
			
		

> for abby, look at the bracelet! been wearing it all week!!
> 
> 
> and everyone, like the shirt ;P



Oh I want that shirt!  I have the one that says, "A cupcake is not a hat".


----------



## StarTunnel

mickey'sbff said:


> If we're doing Dr.Seuss....
> 
> 
> Erin could be the Cat in the Hat because she's at the top of the Family Tree.
> 
> And Chacha would be the fish from The Cat in The Hat
> 
> That's all I can think of.



*glub glub*


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> Oh I want that shirt!  I have the one that says, "A cupcake is not a hat".



xD yeah mine says epic cute


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44774868 said:
			
		

> for abby, look at the bracelet! been wearing it all week!!
> 
> 
> and everyone, like the shirt ;P





StarTunnel said:


> Oh I want that shirt!  I have the one that says, "A cupcake is not a hat".



Love the bracelet, sis.  LOVE IT! Legit as it gets.

And I have a shirt that says "20% Cooler" with of course...the awesome Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44774868 said:
			
		

> for abby, look at the bracelet! been wearing it all week!!
> 
> 
> and everyone, like the shirt ;P



Very pretty, my lovely twin sister 

Also love the bracelet and shirt!!


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44774868 said:
			
		

> for abby, look at the bracelet! been wearing it all week!!
> 
> 
> and everyone, like the shirt ;P



Ahh, very nice, niece.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Hey! Some of my family is here! Let's see. Looks like we've got Untie and sissy. Anyone else? Oh, and me, of course.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

I'm here!

So um I gave blood last Tuesday and it was an awful experience but long story short I have this ENORMOUS bruise and omg it's ridiculous


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Very pretty, my lovely twin sister
> 
> Also love the bracelet and shirt!!





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Love the bracelet, sis.  LOVE IT! Legit as it gets.
> 
> And I have a shirt that says "20% Cooler" with of course...the awesome Rainbow Dash.





Fairywings said:


> Ahh, very nice, niece.



Thank You! x



mimiloveswdw said:


> I'm here!
> 
> So um I gave blood last Tuesday and it was an awful experience but long story short I have this ENORMOUS bruise and omg it's ridiculous



ugh, I have to get one soon. Check out my anemia :x

blahh i hate blood.
I pass out if I see it


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44775871 said:
			
		

> ugh, I have to get one soon. Check out my anemia :x
> 
> blahh i hate blood.
> I pass out if I see it



See before I had to, they checked my iron count and like five of my friends had anemia or near-anemia counts but then I went and I was like an iron superstar and all the doctor were impressed

And then I severely disappointed them but nearly fainting


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> See before I had to, they checked my iron count and like five of my friends had anemia or near-anemia counts but then I went and I was like an iron superstar and all the doctor were impressed
> 
> And then I severely disappointed them but nearly fainting



haha! Sounds like me. Can't stand the blood.
like one time I witnessed a car accident with my mom and the guys whole entire head like cut open in half and everyone was helping him and holding his bloody head and I nearly needed the ambulance too, I got so sick


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

NEED HELP!

For my S.S essay we need to chose a famous American and should I choose
Edgar Allan Poe or the founder of TOMS?

I love both topics so much
hellpp


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44775928 said:
			
		

> haha! Sounds like me. Can't stand the blood.
> like one time I witnessed a car accident with my mom and the guys whole entire head like cut open in half and everyone was helping him and holding his bloody head and I nearly needed the ambulance too, I got so sick



I can actually stand the blood and the sight of it. It was just getting it taken that completely drained me.

Oh my...wow. I don't think I'd be all right after that either...

But anyway...

HAPPY THINGS LIKE PONIES TIME?

You people like ponies!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44775975 said:
			
		

> NEED HELP!
> 
> For my S.S essay we need to chose a famous American and should I choose
> Edgar Allan Poe or the founder of TOMS?
> 
> I love both topics so much
> hellpp



Umm I would go for Poe but the founder of TOMS seems to be more...uplifting.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Umm I would go for Poe but the founder of TOMS seems to be more...uplifting.



xD yeah since I need to write like a 5 page long paper on Anti-Semitism for English :x

plus my teacher (just emailed her) said tht was more creative and all so yeah


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> See before I had to, they checked my iron count and like five of my friends had anemia or near-anemia counts but then I went and I was like an iron superstar and all the doctor were impressed
> 
> And then I severely disappointed them but nearly fainting





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44775928 said:
			
		

> haha! Sounds like me. Can't stand the blood.
> like one time I witnessed a car accident with my mom and the guys whole entire head like cut open in half and everyone was helping him and holding his bloody head and I nearly needed the ambulance too, I got so sick





mimiloveswdw said:


> I can actually stand the blood and the sight of it. It was just getting it taken that completely drained me.
> 
> Oh my...wow. I don't think I'd be all right after that either...
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> HAPPY THINGS LIKE PONIES TIME?
> 
> You people like ponies!



Ugh, I'd have thrown up. Getting all shivery even now.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44776029 said:
			
		

> xD yeah since I need to write like a 5 page long paper on Anti-Semitism for English :x
> 
> plus my teacher (just emailed her) said tht was more creative and all so yeah



Oh gosh. My research paper for English is pretty vague and boring. But not awful like that topic lol. It's actually rather uplifting...though it does frown on modern society...anyway...

Then you're on your way! Good luck on it! 

And with that, I'm going to sleep since I'm still tired and sick cry


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I love how this book is absolutely terrible but I am still reading it every chance I get.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Oh gosh. My research paper for English is pretty vague and boring. But not awful like that topic lol. It's actually rather uplifting...though it does frown on modern society...anyway...
> 
> Then you're on your way! Good luck on it!
> 
> And with that, I'm going to sleep since I'm still tired and sick cry



awh byee


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Oh gosh. My research paper for English is pretty vague and boring. But not awful like that topic lol. It's actually rather uplifting...though it does frown on modern society...anyway...
> 
> Then you're on your way! Good luck on it!
> 
> And with that, I'm going to sleep since I'm still tired and sick cry



good night!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:


> I'm here!
> 
> So um I gave blood last Tuesday and it was an awful experience but long story short I have this ENORMOUS bruise and omg it's ridiculous



Ouch!!



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44775975 said:
			
		

> NEED HELP!
> 
> For my S.S essay we need to chose a famous American and should I choose
> Edgar Allan Poe or the founder of TOMS?
> 
> I love both topics so much
> hellpp



TOMS. Hands down. No hesitation. 



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44776083 said:
			
		

> I love how this book is absolutely terrible but I am still reading it every chance I get.



What book is it?

Ugh. I keep on JUST missing everybody. Like, I go take a shower and everyone gets on...then goes to bed or whatever.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> 
> 
> TOMS. Hands down. No hesitation.
> 
> 
> 
> What book is it?
> 
> Ugh. I keep on JUST missing everybody. Like, I go take a shower and everyone gets on...then goes to bed or whatever.



its the _Nightmarys _
its so bad


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byw3HoTOAUo

hsofgwvalw; i cant even


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDTqTJ1mtik&feature=related

mean girls+1D fhskgla


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44776582 said:
			
		

> its the _Nightmarys _
> its so bad



Hm. I dont know that one. Summary?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hm. I dont know that one. Summary?



I just finished it!
It actually ended up being great! Just really confusing and creepy! 
Timothy July has been having nightmares. About his brother, who is in a coma after being wounded in Iraq; about his best friend, Stuart, who is behaving like a jerk; about the old biology specimens in jars lining the walls of his classroom; and about Abigail, the new girl who seems to be a magnet for trouble. Or perhaps she is the cause.

Suddenly Timothys nightmares are coming true. His brother, his face decaying, approaches Timothy on the street. Stuart ends up in the hospital, terrified that monsters are stalking him. And the specimen jars are tormenting not only Timothy but his teacher as well. 

What is the secret in Abigails past that is the key to these horrors? And can Timothy figure it out before his nightmares become a deadly reality?

A follow-up to the well-received Stone Child, Dan Poblockis second novel will have his readers mesmerized until the last pageand sleeping with the lights on.(less)

lol thats a summary from website


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44784445 said:
			
		

> I just finished it!
> It actually ended up being great! Just really confusing and creepy!
> Timothy July has been having nightmares. About his brother, who is in a coma after being wounded in Iraq; about his best friend, Stuart, who is behaving like a jerk; about the old biology specimens in jars lining the walls of his classroom; and about Abigail, the new girl who seems to be a magnet for trouble. Or perhaps she is the cause.
> 
> Suddenly Timothys nightmares are coming true. His brother, his face decaying, approaches Timothy on the street. Stuart ends up in the hospital, terrified that monsters are stalking him. And the specimen jars are tormenting not only Timothy but his teacher as well.
> 
> What is the secret in Abigails past that is the key to these horrors? And can Timothy figure it out before his nightmares become a deadly reality?
> 
> A follow-up to the well-received Stone Child, Dan Poblockis second novel will have his readers mesmerized until the last pageand sleeping with the lights on.(less)
> 
> lol thats a summary from website



That sounds good! I just might have to pay a visit to my local library. 

Mainly because Abigail equals trouble. Now, why does THAT sound familiar?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> That sounds good! I just might have to pay a visit to my local library.
> 
> Mainly because Abigail equals trouble. Now, why does THAT sound familiar?



xD I thought about u the whole time I read it


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44785978 said:
			
		

> xD I thought about u the whole time I read it



I feel so special. So whats up, sissy boo?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I love Parks and Rec so much omg


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I feel so special. So whats up, sissy boo?



Nothing much! Swapped with school work! My mom is freaking because I need to "get my head" more into the books. Oh well.

haha! 

What about u sistaa?


----------



## TylerFG

God, why is it EVERY SINGLE TIME The Princess Diary or it's sequel is on ABC Family, my aunt has to watch it?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://teenboardawards.tumblr.com/submit

it's time to VOTE for the tb awards


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I voted


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44794243 said:
			
		

> Nothing much! Swapped with school work! My mom is freaking because I need to "get my head" more into the books. Oh well.
> 
> haha!
> 
> What about u sistaa?



Welcome to my wooooooorld... WONT YOU BE APART?!? There are so many beautiful, and NOT so beautiful-

Okay, okay. I'll sop before I go off on a rampage. 

Nothing much. Just ready for school to be OVA'!!






Just voted!! AH! I'm so excited to see the results!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be HONORED to win ANYTHING...but there is one award tha I especially have my eye on...


----------



## mimiloveswdw

The color green has the most promise of all the colors, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:


> The color green has the most promise of all the colors, as far as I'm concerned.



Right up there with Ariel aqua and Cinderella cerulean.


----------



## TylerFG

I could really use a hug right now...


----------



## mimiloveswdw

People's faces when they've been asking people my age what they want to do and get "No idea!" all the time

And then I come out with "I'm going to be a biochemist."

It's like I've given them a gift


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> I could really use a hug right now...



 What's wrong?


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What's wrong?



Nothing, got into a fight with someone who I thought was my friend.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Welcome to my wooooooorld... WONT YOU BE APART?!? There are so many beautiful, and NOT so beautiful-
> 
> Okay, okay. I'll sop before I go off on a rampage.
> 
> Nothing much. Just ready for school to be OVA'!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just voted!! AH! I'm so excited to see the results!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be HONORED to win ANYTHING...but there is one award tha I especially have my eye on...



I voted for u alot!  I hope u win!



mimiloveswdw said:


> The color green has the most promise of all the colors, as far as I'm concerned.







TylerFG said:


> I could really use a hug right now...



 u okay?


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44796479 said:
			
		

> u okay?



I'm feelin better, but me and someone who I thought was my friend got into a fight.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44796479 said:
			
		

> I voted for u alot!  I hope u win!



Yay!! I voted for you, too. I think you can guess which categories I voted for you for.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> I'm feelin better, but me and someone who I thought was my friend got into a fight.



Wanna FD me about it?



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yay!! I voted for you, too. I think you can guess which categories I voted for you for.



U too  x


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

We should do a huge group FD!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44796577 said:
			
		

> We should do a huge group FD!



This may be stupid...but what is FD?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This may be stupid...but what is FD?



Flock Draw


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44796604 said:
			
		

> Flock Draw



What do you do?


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What do you do?



It's where you draw and type text on a board on the internet. It's cool.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What do you do?



You like draw and chat its super cool!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

If any of you guys have Instagram, message me!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

if they honestly think they are coming over every single friday..

they're crazy


----------



## mickey'sbff

Hello family of mine.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Hello family of mine.



sarrrss FD??? plzz ?


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44797313 said:
			
		

> sarrrss FD??? plzz ?



Shoot me with a link


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Shoot me with a link



Imm gonna havta run so tmrw?

we needa talk more! I miss uuu


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Okay, so I just made a FD. Now what? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, so I just made a FD. Now what? I'm a bit confused.



Well, you make a FD, then give the link to other people so they can join and draw with you


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> Well, you make a FD, then give the link to other people so they can join and draw with you



How can I get the link?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> How can I get the link?



When you make the session, the link should be right at the top, as the web address. You just copy it and send it to other people and they can join you!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Oh abby ♥

U can draw with us so I'll PM u a link next time ur on

its basically like the computers 'paint' but with me and everyone doing it too! x


----------



## mickey'sbff

Beccaaa, FLOCKDRAWW?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Beccaaa, FLOCKDRAWW?



yes! x same link!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Beccaaa, FLOCKDRAWW?



actually send me the link I lost it!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44802701 said:
			
		

> actually send me the link I lost it!



I got it


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

xD


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dfg


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dg


----------



## TylerFG

Why does something always happen when I'm gone? lol


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> When you make the session, the link should be right at the top, as the web address. You just copy it and send it to other people and they can join you!





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44802633 said:
			
		

> Oh abby ♥
> 
> U can draw with us so I'll PM u a link next time ur on
> 
> its basically like the computers 'paint' but with me and everyone doing it too! x



Thanks guys. I'm technically impaired. XD


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> Why does something always happen when I'm gone? lol


It was only me and Becca, lol.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thanks guys. I'm technically impaired. XD



xD thats why I love u



mickey'sbff said:


> It was only me and Becca, lol.



YOOOO IM ONLINE ON FD


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44804336 said:
			
		

> xD thats why I love u
> 
> 
> 
> YOOOO IM ONLINE ON FD



Love ya too!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

lionkingdramaqueen said:


> love ya too!!



<333


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

wow my laptop gets so hot :x


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44802889 said:
			
		

> xD







			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44803068 said:
			
		

> we need lives



omg


----------



## mickey'sbff

Whoever is on, got your patootie on FD.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Whoever is on, got your patootie on FD.



Im on!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

RENAMING


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44805187 said:
			
		

> RENAMING



Name credit goes to yours truly.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Back!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44805187 said:
			
		

> RENAMING



Moxie Crimefighter? omg I guess I'll go with it


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Can't sleep


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44805187 said:
			
		

> RENAMING



...What? lol


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> ...What? lol



thats ur new name


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44807242 said:
			
		

> thats ur new name



Lol ok.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://teenboardawards.tumblr.com/submit

voting ends today if you haven't voted already


----------



## TylerFG

Crap, it's a ghosttown again.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Ghost Town Boards 

spooky


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44808827 said:
			
		

> Ghost Town Boards
> 
> spooky



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpLgtXIH8eI

True story.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Very productive day:

~Had a chat with Niall's cousin, Emma
~Fillipo from Jerseylicious retweeted me 
~Zayns dog chatted with me x)
~Watched Ariana Grande's twit cam


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Joinin the party.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44812447 said:
			
		

> Very productive day:
> 
> ~Had a chat with Niall's cousin, Emma
> ~Fillipo from Jerseylicious retweeted me
> ~Zayns dog chatted with me x)
> ~Watched Ariana Grande's twit cam



Woah man, you have some famous connections!!
I mean this is Zayn's dog we're talking about!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Woah man, you have some famous connections!!
> I mean this is Zayn's dog we're talking about!



I know girl

its getting intense

XD



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Joinin the party.



HEY ABBYY <33


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Joinin the party.



Wooooo party!!!!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44812783 said:
			
		

> I know girl
> 
> its getting intense
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> HEY ABBYY <33



Hey girl!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Never knew there was a post waster!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Woah. Straight nostalgia. Last time I was on one of these threads, it was just called the 'random thread'

I probably don't know anybody on here know, last login was 12/7/10. 

 so I guess this will be my bi-annual post, haha.


----------



## TylerFG

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Woah. Straight nostalgia. Last time I was on one of these threads, it was just called the 'random thread'
> 
> I probably don't know anybody on here know, last login was 12/7/10.
> 
> so I guess this will be my bi-annual post, haha.



Yeah, due to an incident involving a troll or something like that, the Random Threads are no more.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

YAY AP CHEMISTRY EXAM IS DONE!



Also why am I Sage Moonblood?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> YAY AP CHEMISTRY EXAM IS DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> Also why am I Sage Moonblood?



Wish I could say the same for my Anti-Semitism essay :x

oh and idk hahaha lolol Sars made them up! They're just randomm


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Glad that stupid Earth Science test is over


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Glad that stupid Earth Science test is over



ooh which one did u take?


----------



## TylerFG

*Can't think of anything to say.*


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Never knew there was a post waster!



Since July 2011! 



cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Woah. Straight nostalgia. Last time I was on one of these threads, it was just called the 'random thread'
> 
> I probably don't know anybody on here know, last login was 12/7/10.
> 
> so I guess this will be my bi-annual post, haha.



Well, welcome back! I guess this is kind of the...New and Improved Random Thread.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

tb awards are this saturday at 7 pm eastern
be there or be square

(this is subject to change if me or chachacha can't make it since we're the hosts)

but it'll be on a flockdraw and i'll give everyone the link ok


----------



## TylerFG

MickeyisBeast said:


> tb awards are this saturday at 7 pm eastern
> be there or be square
> 
> (this is subject to change if me or chachacha can't make it since we're the hosts)
> 
> but it'll be on a flockdraw and i'll give everyone the link ok



I'll try to be there!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Since July 2011!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, welcome back! I guess this is kind of the...New and Improved Random Thread.



Ya, Its been a while, noticed there some new people  new thread,  but I'm sure the gist of it is the same


----------



## mickey'sbff

Maurice Sendak died


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.eonline.com/news/marc_malkin/friends_reunion_never_going_happen_says/314197

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Maurice Sendak died



Aww I used to love Where the Wild Things Are...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44821767 said:
			
		

> ooh which one did u take?



It was a weather unit. I had to retake the test, and it was a lot easier the second time


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I made a post on tumblr that got over 3000 notes this is a big accomplishment for me guys


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I made a post on tumblr that got over 3000 notes this is a big accomplishment for me guys


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> I made a post on tumblr that got over 3000 notes this is a big accomplishment for me guys


One time, I made a post that got 9 notes.. I was proud of myself.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> One time, I made a post that got 9 notes.. I was proud of myself.



gpoy.

Oh wait Tumblr hates me and won't work on my computer anymore. :/


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

:]


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> One time, I made a post that got 9 notes.. I was proud of myself.



It's okay. That's what usually happens to me. Idk why this one did so well.

http://praisebethepants.tumblr.com/post/22607071236


----------



## StarTunnel

mickey'sbff said:


> One time, I made a post that got 9 notes.. I was proud of myself.



My best note count is right now at 112.
It _was_ at 40, but suddenly spurred in popularity.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Will not be able to make the Teen board awards. Sigh.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Will not be able to make the Teen board awards. Sigh.



Its okay I don't think I'll be able to make it either..


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Oh maybe I will hmmm I hope so


----------



## mimiloveswdw

...is no one going to be around lol


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> ...is no one going to be around lol



I will!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> I will!


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


>


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


>



Is that the guy you were telling me about lol

I expect a dance like that if we ever meet up ok


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Is that the guy you were telling me about lol
> 
> I expect a dance like that if we ever meet up ok



Yeah lol.

And I promise.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Yeah lol.
> 
> And I promise.



Okay good 

I have no essays to write this weekend

This is amazing


----------



## mimiloveswdw

What is "I like turtles?"


----------



## mimiloveswdw

In two weeks, I'll be at the One Direction concert

Cannot.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> What is "I like turtles?"



Lol I love our inside jokes.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Lol I love our inside jokes.



Shh

Secrets.


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> In two weeks, I'll be at the One Direction concert
> 
> Cannot.



I still have almost a month.  Good news is my friend apparently has connections to get us into the 2013 tour too.  Can't wait!


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> shh
> 
> secrets.



;o)


----------



## mickey'sbff

I may not be at the awards for the beginning ):


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> I still have almost a month.  Good news is my friend apparently has connections to get us into the 2013 tour too.  Can't wait!



It'll be here before you know it! AH I wish I was going to the 2013 tour...I mean, I guess there's still hope...but who knows


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Hii


----------



## TylerFG

Hello.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Whos can make the awards tonight!?


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44866075 said:
			
		

> Whos can make the awards tonight!?



I'll try to, if my friends don't wanna hang out.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> I'll try to, if my friends don't wanna hang out.



yeah, I am gonna try to as well


----------



## mickey'sbff

Is someone gonna screenshot the awards? Cause I don't know if I can make it.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Is someone gonna screenshot the awards? Cause I don't know if I can make it.



I will!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

What was the time again?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44866075 said:
			
		

> Whos can make the awards tonight!?



I think I can if I remember



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What was the time again?



7 pm Eastern


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> I think I can if I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 7 pm Eastern



Okay, awesome. So, 6pm for me. Thank you!! So, how have you been, Robino?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I just realized my lack of contractions when I talk. Not necessarily when I type, but when I talk. I always say the whole thing. I never say don't, or can't, or it's, or anything really. It is so weird. 

American language-something I still have not grasped completely.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, awesome. So, 6pm for me. Thank you!! So, how have you been, Robino?



I'm great! I can't wait for school to be over and summer to start. I'm going to start soccer, and I'll be doing gymnastics, so I'm excited to have a more busy summer. (Of course, I'll still try to be on the DIS a lot )


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Heree


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://teenboardawards.tumblr.com/

currently posting the tb award winners on there. check it out if you want.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Our high school had a talent show and this one guy sang and played guitar and he was so good looking i cannot even. plus he was an amazing singer


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Our high school had a talent show and this one guy sang and played guitar and he was so good looking i cannot even. plus he was an amazing singer


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I tied for drama queen!!!! I'm so happy. It's my first ever TB Award!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I tied for drama queen!!!! I'm so happy. It's my first ever TB Award!!



YAY congrats Abby!!!!!!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> YAY congrats Abby!!!!!!!



Thanks girl! I'm jumping with joy right now.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen




----------



## Disney~Cutie

Congrats everyone who won


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I just wanted to thank everyone for my awards. I swept like eveeryy category because I just have that much swag..



 but really congrats to the winners <3 x


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I absolutely adore Cher Lloyd to the moon and back


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44869485 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to thank everyone for my awards. I swept like eveeryy category because I just have that much swag..
> 
> 
> 
> but really congrats to the winners <3 x



Oh my Mickey!!! Congrats, Becca!!!!  Just so y'all know, though...I voted for you guys in like...every category. So, yeah.

I didn't get the one I wanted (Most likely to be a disney princess) but i got one and im grateful for that. Thanks guys.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh my Mickey!!! Congrats, Becca!!!!  Just so y'all know, though...I voted for you guys in like...every category. So, yeah.
> 
> I didn't get the one I wanted (Most likely to be a disney princess) but i got one and im grateful for that. Thanks guys.




same here  x


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44869496 said:
			
		

> I absolutely adore Cher Lloyd to the moon and back



Cher Lloyd is my hero. Have you heard the U.S. version of Want U Back? It's way better than the original in my opinion.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Cher Lloyd is my hero. Have you heard the U.S. version of Want U Back? It's way better than the original in my opinion.



haaha have it on Replay right now! 
she dresses SO Nice in that one
like id never wear it but its cute


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44869811 said:
			
		

> haaha have it on Replay right now!
> she dresses SO Nice in that one
> like id never wear it but its cute



She is SO pretty, and her style is amazing!! I love how unique her singing is


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> She is SO pretty, and her style is amazing!! I love how unique her singing is



Do I sound like a helicopter pppppfffppppp


----------



## StarTunnel

Holy snickers I won something!  Thanks guys!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

..


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

kkk


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44870349 said:
			
		

> who wants to pull an all nighter with mee?



I would but I'm too sleepy.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I would but I'm too sleepy.



ahah next time robean!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44870519 said:
			
		

> ahah next time robean!



Well, I'm staying up for SNL so I'll try to stay on


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Well, I'm staying up for SNL so I'll try to stay on



 awesomeee!!


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44870349 said:
			
		

> who wants to pull an all nighter with mee?



I guess me! (Well, I'm with my friends but I can still talk.)


----------



## Disney~Cutie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US46cHVj0-M&ob=av2e

This song is so beautiful :')


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Happy Mother's Day to everyone's moms!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

This guy in the US Want U Back video looks like my friend's boyfriend I'm laughing so hard


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Hey Joe, where you goin with that gun in your hand?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Blah I need help with a thesis statement! Any takers?


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44884941 said:
			
		

> Blah I need help with a thesis statement! Any takers?



Ew. I'm sorry.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mkjun


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Ew. I'm sorry.



Haha thanks anyways


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44884991 said:
			
		

> Haha thanks anyways



No prob haha I'd help but my brain has pretty much shut down with only 2 weeks left of school


----------



## StarTunnel

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44870040 said:
			
		

> omg if u go on google and type in disboards post wasters ALL of our pics come up!



We are legendary.


----------



## StarTunnel

FLAWLESS PAIRING IS FLAWLESS

Zoey and Mike from Total Drama *6ever*.
(That's even more than 5 ever, it's pretty risky, I know)


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sexy Sax Man was on America's Got Talent *cries*


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44884991 said:
			
		

> Haha thanks anyways



Still need help with that thesis statement? Im not th best writer in the world, but I'll take a jab at it.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Still need help with that thesis statement? Im not th best writer in the world, but I'll take a jab at it.



eeep hi abby!!
I need one with anne frank her many views on antisemitism and it still exists today


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Going to sleep because I'm a granny but hi

Also Becca, not sure if I really understood your paper, but would this work?

Anne Frank faced anti-semitism with optimism in the darkest of moments, but even a young girl with all the hope in her heart for goodness couldn't make a lasting impact, as the issues still exist today.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> Going to sleep because I'm a granny but hi
> 
> Also Becca, not sure if I really understood your paper, but would this work?
> 
> Anne Frank faced anti-semitism with optimism in the darkest of moments, but even a young girl with all the hope in her heart for goodness couldn't make a lasting impact, as the issues still exist today.



omgeee thats PERFECT

 love yah granny! 
thanks sooooo much


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44887089 said:
			
		

> omgeee thats PERFECT
> 
> love yah granny!
> thanks sooooo much



WOO glad I could help!  Love you too sweetie!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> WOO glad I could help!  Love you too sweetie!



yey! My paper is complete!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Frazzle snazzle, bleeble blabble....

Look at all the nice people in the audience and pudding pops..


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

rain ):


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idNcQcRjfV0&feature=player_embedded

God, I don't watch iCarly that much anymore but they just got 10x more respect from me for this.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idNcQcRjfV0&feature=player_embedded
> 
> God, I don't watch iCarly that much anymore but they just got 10x more respect from me for this.



My science teacher made a Doctor Who reference

he called us all timelords

which made my day


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44894727 said:
			
		

> My science teacher made a Doctor Who reference
> 
> he called us all timelords
> 
> which made my day



My school never references Doctor Who. D:


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> My school never references Doctor Who. D:



You should transfer to mine.
we're the bomb diggity


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44894779 said:
			
		

> You should transfer to mine.
> we're the bomb diggity



Hell yeah. You, me, Sarah and Erin should all go to the same school.


----------



## mickey'sbff

We watched a movie in gym today/


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Hell yeah. You, me, Sarah and Erin should all go to the same school.



omg all of us post wasters should. We'd have the coool table at lunch



mickey'sbff said:


> We watched a movie in gym today/



hehe very active


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44894921 said:
			
		

> omg all of us post wasters should. We'd have the coool table at lunch



Yep, because the Post Wasters are awesome, and we know it.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Yep, because the Post Wasters are awesome, and we know it.



yes!


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44894921 said:
			
		

> hehe very active



Yes, I know. The school concert is today and tomorrow and all the chairs and instruments and stuff are in the gym so we couldn't really do anything.


----------



## mickey'sbff

But you know, Becca and I are the fan favorites.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> But you know, Becca and I are the fan favorites.



True, but you guys can't compare to the awesomeness that is me and Erin.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> But you know, Becca and I are the fan favorites.










mickey'sbff said:


> Yes, I know. The school concert is today and tomorrow and all the chairs and instruments and stuff are in the gym so we couldn't really do anything.



haha my concert is thursdayy


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Liam Neeson


----------



## TylerFG

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Liam Neeson



Neeam Lison


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Learning Hebrew-it is amazing how much easier the other languages of the world are.


----------



## mickey'sbff

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Learning Hebrew-it is amazing how much easier the other languages of the world are.



My name means Princess in Hebrew. Fitting, isn't it?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> My name means Princess in Hebrew. Fitting, isn't it?



Mine is Hebrew origin too! Father's joy. But, I guess it makes sense considering I'm like...completely Israeli. I'm on a mission to dive more into my "culture."

And yes. Princess is very fitting.


----------



## mickey'sbff

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Mine is Hebrew origin too! Father's joy. But, I guess it makes sense considering I'm like...completely Israeli. I'm on a mission to dive more into my "culture."
> 
> And yes. Princess is very fitting.



That's the same meaning as my Mom's name, except her name is just Gail. 

Do you have family there?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idNcQcRjfV0&feature=player_embedded
> 
> God, I don't watch iCarly that much anymore but they just got 10x more respect from me for this.



I remember that episode being on in the background, and I did a double take, and I was like, "Did they say Doctor Who?" even though I don't even watch Doctor Who.



mickey'sbff said:


> My name means Princess in Hebrew. Fitting, isn't it?





That's cute though. I don't know what language it is, but my name means shining star or something


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I remember that episode being on in the background, and I did a double take, and I was like, "Did they say Doctor Who?" even though I don't even watch Doctor Who.



I actually did watch the episode, but right after that part. I just noticed it today.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> That's the same meaning as my Mom's name, except her name is just Gail.
> 
> Do you have family there?



Yeah. Mine is Abigail, so really close. 

Yes, cousins and stuff. I want to visit for a year when I get out of high school. I want to like study into criminal investigation and stuff and I think that it would be a really good experience with all the terrorist stuff going on in the middle east, and I am like super interested in their culture and stuff and I do not really know, but I've just always kind of felt a connection Israel and the middle east in general.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Random post. Cause I'ma beast.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I have no idea what my name means


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44896027 said:
			
		

> I have no idea what my name means



Nor do I.

Oh look new Nostalgia Critic.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44896027 said:
			
		

> I have no idea what my name means



Your name is Hebrew too!!! It means 'to bind'.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Your name is Hebrew too!!! It means 'to bind'.





hehe thanks!

doesn't fit me one bit though!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Hell yeah. You, me, Sarah and Erin should all go to the same school.





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44894921 said:
			
		

> omg all of us post wasters should. We'd have the coool table at lunch





TylerFG said:


> Yep, because the Post Wasters are awesome, and we know it.



Big yes to all of this.



TylerFG said:


> True, but you guys can't compare to the awesomeness that is me and Erin.



Oh schnap.

We've got sass over here.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idNcQcRjfV0&feature=player_embedded
> 
> God, I don't watch iCarly that much anymore but they just got 10x more respect from me for this.



New dream in life.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> New dream in life.



Gpoy.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

_finally_ finished all my citations. probably have too many quotes.. gahh


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Gpoy.



You want to meet a girl who has no idea what Doctor Who at an Apple store?

Judging you.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> You want to meet a girl who has no idea what Doctor Who at an Apple store?
> 
> Judging you.



Well, there's you but you live too far! D:


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Well, there's you but you live too far! D:



oh stop it you

you'll make me blush.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> oh stop it you
> 
> you'll make me blush.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> oh stop it you
> 
> you'll make me blush.



That's how I roll.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> That's how I roll.



Just like a turtle


----------



## StarTunnel

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44894727 said:
			
		

> My science teacher made a Doctor Who reference
> 
> he called us all timelords
> 
> which made my day


My math teacher makes sure he uses the term "One Direction" when he talks about arrows or graph trends.  He enjoys the little twitching session my friend and I have every time he says it.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> My math teacher makes sure he uses the term "One Direction" when he talks about arrows or graph trends.  He enjoys the little twitching session my friend and I have every time he says it.



OMG yes! same here


----------



## StarTunnel

I'm watching America's Got Talent and I'm really confused.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

StarTunnel said:


> I'm watching America's Got Talent and I'm really confused.



It's an ironic title. I get confused without watching it.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

No Ed don't fall into the trap

No, Ed, pls


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> No Ed don't fall into the trap
> 
> No, Ed, pls



omg I KNOW

did u see my tweet about it?

I wrote: One thing I'm worried about..Taylor dates Ed and she breaks up with him and bad mouths him in another one of her songs.. #yikes


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

So, apparently my bf and I have all the qualities of a perfect couple, even the "fighting like a married couple" part. Why must we have that part? Gah.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44896557 said:
			
		

> omg I KNOW
> 
> did u see my tweet about it?
> 
> I wrote: One thing I'm worried about..Taylor dates Ed and she breaks up with him and bad mouths him in another one of her songs.. #yikes



I did and laughed! So true.

Although

Ed's album would be even better.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> I did and laughed! So true.
> 
> Although
> 
> Ed's album would be even better.



Yeah, I love him.
I want him to say my secret forever
my ginger secret


----------



## mimiloveswdw

wdwgirl4ever said:


> So, apparently my bf and I have all the qualities of a perfect couple, even the "fighting like a married couple" part. Why must we have that part? Gah.



HAHA aw I hope you guys don't fight...too much? 

I love your signature by the way!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44896635 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love him.
> I want him to say my secret forever
> my ginger secret



These posts are in whispers

I'll whisper across the stadium next Friday "secret ginger" and I know you'll get my message somehow


----------



## mimiloveswdw

AP English exam tomorrow

This calls for extra early sleep.

Night post wasters!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I think I'm the only one who would be happy if Ed dated Taylor because they're my two favorite people in the world plus a song by both of them would be flawless


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I think I'm the only one who would be happy if Ed dated Taylor because they're my two favorite people in the world plus a song by both of them would be flawless



Haha I just don't like Taylor lately.. she talks too much trash ):



mimiloveswdw said:


> AP English exam tomorrow
> 
> This calls for extra early sleep.
> 
> Night post wasters!



Night!<3



mimiloveswdw said:


> These posts are in whispers
> 
> I'll whisper across the stadium next Friday "secret ginger" and I know you'll get my message somehow


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

mimiloveswdw said:


> HAHA aw I hope you guys don't fight...too much?
> 
> I love your signature by the way!



Nah, and when we do it's over stupid little things so. 

And thanks.  It took forever to get together...haha


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## StarTunnel

The dolan duck meme scares me beyond belief.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> The dolan duck meme scares me beyond belief.



Ik. It's really...odd.

Just please, stop raping my childhood.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Ik. It's really...odd.
> 
> Just please, stop raping my childhood.



My friend showed it to me... Then she sent me a picture of "dolan" to my phone in the middle of the night.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> My friend showed it to me... Then she sent me a picture of "dolan" to my phone in the middle of the night.



Oh god the nightmares.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Hi. I like llamas.


----------



## TylerFG

Oh hai Doctor Who cosplayers on Criminal Minds.


----------



## TylerFG

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Hi. I like llamas.



I am a fan of turtles


----------



## mickey'sbff

I like polar bears.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm in school again and my frandd Maddy says hi c:


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm in school again and my frandd Maddy says hi c:



omg! I know her! I like her shes super nice! Hi Maddy!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Hooves

Well I guess sleep isn't on the cards tonight.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Kirk Hammett!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

I lose my phone too much for "Call Me Maybe" to be relevant for my life.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> I lose my phone too much for "Call Me Maybe" to be relevant for my life.



You're really good at losing your phone, I will say.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> You're really good at losing your phone, I will say.



It's my special talent!


----------



## mickey'sbff

mimiloveswdw said:


> I lose my phone too much for "Call Me Maybe" to be relevant for my life.



I'm too ugly for Call Me Maybe to be relevant for my life, lololol.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Nothing better than a night spent playing basketball


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Hi trolololol


----------



## TylerFG

Watching the Bounty Hunter today in class made me realize how freaking hilarious Jennifer Aniston is besides Friends.


----------



## StarTunnel

mickey'sbff said:


> I'm too ugly for Call Me Maybe to be relevant for my life, lololol.



Shhhhh ya' don't say that.  You aren't ugly!

I'm just too antisocial for Call Me Maybe to be relevant,


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mimiloveswdw said:


> I lose my phone too much for "Call Me Maybe" to be relevant for my life.





mickey'sbff said:


> I'm too ugly for Call Me Maybe to be relevant for my life, lololol.





StarTunnel said:


> Shhhhh ya' don't say that.  You aren't ugly!
> 
> I'm just too antisocial for Call Me Maybe to be relevant,



shaddup Sars ur too pretty to say that nonsense

I am too socially awkward for Call Me Maybe to be relevant


----------



## mimiloveswdw

mickey'sbff said:


> I'm too ugly for Call Me Maybe to be relevant for my life, lololol.



Sars WHAT you're beautiful don't say that!



StarTunnel said:


> Shhhhh ya' don't say that.  You aren't ugly!
> 
> I'm just too antisocial for Call Me Maybe to be relevant,



Accurate post is accurate.



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44925061 said:
			
		

> shaddup Sars ur too pretty to say that nonsense
> 
> I am too socially awkward for Call Me Maybe to be relevant



It is nonsense.

Becca I'll sing it to you trolol


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Anderson Cooper on Jeopardy is the best omg what are you doing


----------



## mimiloveswdw

"I try so hard not to"

Yeah okay Tyler mmhmm.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> "I try so hard not to"
> 
> Yeah okay Tyler mmhmm.



You know, you could've put a little bit more context in that post, missy. But yeah, you know I try not to be cute.


----------



## Hooves

I'm on the outside looking in.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Shhhhh ya' don't say that.  You aren't ugly!
> 
> I'm just too antisocial for Call Me Maybe to be relevant,



I don't even have a phone for "Call Me Maybe" to be relevant


----------



## StarTunnel

Hooves said:


> Well I guess sleep isn't on the cards tonight.



Is it ever?  I havent gotten a full nights' sleep in nearly a week.  They've been doing construction near my house plus I'm sick.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Steve Perry.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> Is it ever?  I havent gotten a full nights' sleep in nearly a week.  They've been doing construction near my house plus I'm sick.



I'm sick too ):



Disney~Cutie said:


> I don't even have a phone for "Call Me Maybe" to be relevant




 ):


----------



## StarTunnel

That awkward moment when your mom tells you you need to get out more yet she won't let you leave.


----------



## Hooves

I am completely unprepared for tomorrow


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Forever losing my phone, finding clown noses, and wishing for a TARDIS


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Hooves said:


> I am completely unprepared for tomorrow



What's tomorrow?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

What is this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gFrASeRdqns


----------



## I Am What I Am

Shake it Out is stuck in my head


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> What is this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gFrASeRdqns



There go my eyes.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Sick..


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44933384 said:
			
		

> Sick..



Feel better!


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Forever losing my phone, finding clown noses, and wishing for a TARDIS



/hipstertimelordclownproblems1


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Feel better!



Thank you! x


----------



## StarTunnel

Who wants to play the listen to Jey rant game?  Of course this would have to be done over pm since it's kind of a sappy girl problem.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> Who wants to play the listen to Jey rant game?  Of course this would have to be done over pm since it's kind of a sappy girl problem.



I'm here for yah girlie! PM me x


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ2j8yxu-rc

How I feel right now...IN SONG FORM


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/7697453/1/A_Golden_Rose

Holy role reversal, Batman!


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/8110954/1/The_Doctor_Goes_to_Disney

I already love this fan-fic, and I've only read the title.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> http://www.fanfiction.net/s/8110954/1/The_Doctor_Goes_to_Disney
> 
> I already love this fan-fic, and I've only read the title.



Best. Fanfic. Ever.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Best. Fanfic. Ever.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> What is this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gFrASeRdqns



What did I just watch omg



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44933384 said:
			
		

> Sick..



Feel better Becca!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Pumbaa- "I ate like a pig." 

Timon- "Pumbaa, you are a pig." 

Pumbaa- "Oh."


----------



## mickey'sbff

mimiloveswdw said:


> What is this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gFrASeRdqns



I'm of crying of laughter right now.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cYIvUSVbug

God, I remember my 8 year old self loving this song, along with Son of the Mask (Which this came from, which in retrospect is a horrible movie) but hot damn this song is amazing. <3


----------



## mickey'sbff

Okay, I have a funny story. So today I went to this Autism walk with my mom, my sister, and my sister's friend. So when we got there, my mom and my sister got on line to go to the bathroom, so me and my sister's friend decided to walk around and we met this clown and she gave us clown noses so I thought of Erin and Tyler with their thing with clown noses, haha.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Okay, I have a funny story. So today I went to this Autism walk with my mom, my sister, and my sister's friend. So when we got there, my mom and my sister got on line to go to the bathroom, so me and my sister's friend decided to walk around and we met this clown and she gave us clown noses so I thought of Erin and Tyler with their thing with clown noses, haha.



Omg lol. Take a pic and become one of us. One. Of. Us. :OP ONE OF US. ONE OF US.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The only productive thing I did today was watch Phantom of the Opera.

Sigh I just really love Phantom.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> The only productive thing I did today was watch Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> Sigh I just really love Phantom.



Phantom has such beautiful music. When we're talking opera-type shows, I prefer Les Mis, but that's probably only because I've only seen Phantom like once.


----------



## americangirl5333

I saw this thread and cracked up


----------



## americangirl5333

I guess Ill post a few more


----------



## americangirl5333

Im going to Disney World!!!!!!  Yay!!!!!!


----------



## americangirl5333

:scared1


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Phantom has such beautiful music. When we're talking opera-type shows, I prefer Les Mis, but that's probably only because I've only seen Phantom like once.



I've always wanted to see Les Mis, but I haven't yet. But Phantom is currently my favorite musical.



americangirl5333 said:


> Im going to Disney World!!!!!!  Yay!!!!!!



I'm going in August. So excited!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Hooves

Pain, I can't get enough...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I'm thinkin I might start wastin a few posts here and there these days... if that's alright w/ yall...


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I'm thinkin I might start wastin a few posts here and there these days... if that's alright w/ yall...



Sure! Good to see you back btw!


----------



## Hooves

Going to have to kick the dog off my bed...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I'm thinkin I might start wastin a few posts here and there these days... if that's alright w/ yall...



The more the merrier!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Casually helps Tyler with current events

You're welcome.

AKA don't go to Arby's...ever

Silly fugitive penguin in Korea

Just...why? I mean I'm glad he's okay but...why?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

mickey'sbff said:


> okay, i have a funny story. So today i went to this autism walk with my mom, my sister, and my sister's friend. So when we got there, my mom and my sister got on line to go to the bathroom, so me and my sister's friend decided to walk around and we met this clown and she gave us clown noses so i thought of erin and tyler with their thing with clown noses, haha.





tylerfg said:


> omg lol. Take a pic and become one of us. One. Of. Us. p one of us. One of us.



one

of

us


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Casually helps Tyler with current events
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> AKA don't go to Arby's...ever
> 
> Silly fugitive penguin in Korea
> 
> Just...why? I mean I'm glad he's okay but...why?



Thanks!



mimiloveswdw said:


> one
> 
> of
> 
> us



ONE OF US.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ONE OF US.



Guaranteed A+++++++++++++++

We have meetings sometimes but not really because you know miles and junk but sometimes we talk about Doctor Who SHOCKER


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Guaranteed A+++++++++++++++
> 
> We have meetings sometimes but not really because you know miles and junk but sometimes we talk about Doctor Who SHOCKER



And we have cookies. Don't forget the cookies.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> And we have cookies. Don't forget the cookies.



And the turtles


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> And the turtles



Woo TURTLES!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Wicked was amazing.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Ed singing moments on his twitcam! <3


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44951410 said:
			
		

> Ed singing moments on his twitcam! <3



omg how did I miss this!?

I'm sure it will be on Youtube later anyway


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I'm thinkin I might start wastin a few posts here and there these days... if that's alright w/ yall...



Welcome back!!


----------



## Hooves

Mastering the stairs in school today...


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Guys! Idk but my account has been suspended! What do i do!?!?


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44960203 said:
			
		

> Guys! Idk but my account has been suspended! What do i do!?!?



What account? What happened?


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


> Sure! Good to see you back btw!





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Welcome back!!





Disney~Cutie said:


> The more the merrier!




Yay! Thanks, guys!  

38 days until NY... then the Magic!!! YAY!! 

I can't WAIT to be done with finals... :|

Post wasted.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5npYsxDJKZ0 

This song is crazy good... I <3 Sara Bareilles...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44960203 said:
			
		

> Guys! Idk but my account has been suspended! What do i do!?!?



Wait what? What happened? 



Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Yay! Thanks, guys!
> 
> 38 days until NY... then the Magic!!! YAY!!
> 
> I can't WAIT to be done with finals... :|
> 
> Post wasted.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44960203 said:
			
		

> Guys! Idk but my account has been suspended! What do i do!?!?



Wait, is this on Twitter, because I can't find your account!


----------



## StarTunnel

The wonderful feeling you get when you realise your mom actually didn't change her mind, she simply acted sorry to get you to shut up.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> What account? What happened?





Disney~Cutie said:


> Wait what? What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!





Disney~Cutie said:


> Wait, is this on Twitter, because I can't find your account!



My twitter! I am hysterically crying!! It was suspended! and all those famous ppl! they followed me!


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44961949 said:
			
		

> My twitter! I am hysterically crying!! It was suspended! and all those famous ppl! they followed me!



That sucks...do you know why it was suspended?


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

A week and one day. Yesh. <3


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sigh because I just love Taylor Swift and all of her music


----------



## Hooves

Going to pull a friend out of the common room to help me up the stairs today, not sure how I'm getting down them though :/


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Disney~Cutie said:


> Sigh because I just love Taylor Swift and all of her music



I think we need a like button on the DisBoards... Like (there it is... )


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I think we need a like button on the DisBoards... Like (there it is... )



That would be cool if there was a like button!


----------



## Hooves

Nothing like a broken leg to highlight how little you mean to people.


----------



## TylerFG

Hooves said:


> Nothing like a broken leg to highlight how little you mean to people.



I know how you feel sometimes...


----------



## StarTunnel

Hooves said:


> Nothing like a broken leg to highlight how little you mean to people.



Dawww, what happened?  Tell your problems to the rest of your wastin' family.


----------



## StarTunnel

By the way can someone set me up with a new song playlist?
Nothing you can hear on the radio PLEASE.
I mean just one or two songs you like is fine, I'm trying to load my phone up for my trip in a few weeks.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

StarTunnel said:


> By the way can someone set me up with a new song playlist?
> Nothing you can hear on the radio PLEASE.
> I mean just one or two songs you like is fine, I'm trying to load my phone up for my trip in a few weeks.



I don't really know what kind of music you like... But lately I've fallen in love with "Bottle it Up" and "Fairytale", both by Sara Bareilles... I also like Sweet Serendipity by Lee Dewyze (that's my new favorite feel-good song!) and The Show by Lenka (Those definitely wouldn't be on the radio today. They're from a year ago or more!  That's how I listen to music... _way _after it's popular.) OH! And Jon McLaughlin! He sang So Close from Enchanted, and my favorites by him are Four Years, Industry, Summer is Over (SO good!), and Perfect. 

Hope you can find those and that you like them!


----------



## StarTunnel

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I don't really know what kind of music you like... But lately I've fallen in love with "Bottle it Up" and "Fairytale", both by Sara Bareilles... I also like Sweet Serendipity by Lee Dewyze (that's my new favorite feel-good song!) and The Show by Lenka (Those definitely wouldn't be on the radio today. They're from a year ago or more!  That's how I listen to music... _way _after it's popular.) OH! And Jon McLaughlin! He sang So Close from Enchanted, and my favorites by him are Four Years, Industry, Summer is Over (SO good!), and Perfect.
> 
> Hope you can find those and that you like them!



Looking them all up right now!  I love Sara Bareilles!


----------



## TylerFG

Anybody here have Oovoo? If anyone wants to add me, I'll pm you my username.


----------



## Hooves

StarTunnel said:


> Dawww, what happened?  Tell your problems to the rest of your wastin' family.



I fell off my horse at a competition, I'm not entirely sure how it happened because I gave myself a hefty concussion


----------



## TylerFG

Hmm, well look at that, Maddison Pettis (Sophie from Cory in the House) is following me on Twitter.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkP8W4D2k68

Now if only season 7 was here already. But still, YES MORE WHO!


----------



## Hooves

20 minutes to take a band aid off...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

StarTunnel said:


> Looking them all up right now!  I love Sara Bareilles!



Did you like the songs??


----------



## Hooves

I can't believe how exhausted I am after a full day :/


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

This is a blissful day... (except for the cloud of finals hanging over my head... )

It's gorgeous outside...

I'm almost a senior...

I just made snickerdoodles... (which are beautiful by the way! And so the house smells like cookies now...) 

And I'm watching the Disney Dream leave from Port Canaveral by webcam...

*sigh*


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> By the way can someone set me up with a new song playlist?
> Nothing you can hear on the radio PLEASE.
> I mean just one or two songs you like is fine, I'm trying to load my phone up for my trip in a few weeks.



My current favorite song is called "Like We Used To" by A Rocket to the Moon (It's beautiful omg).
Hmm, I also like "Fluorescent Adolescence" by The Arctic Monkeys, "Under Cover of Darkness" by The Strokes "Hands Down" by Dashboard Confessional, and most of the music by All Time Low, Two Door Cinema Club and San Cisco.

Hope this helps! Tell me if you listened to or liked anything!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Hooves said:


> I can't believe how exhausted I am after a full day :/



Same


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

1. After tomorrow, I'm officially a Junior. 
2. 6 days till Disney


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> By the way can someone set me up with a new song playlist?
> Nothing you can hear on the radio PLEASE.
> I mean just one or two songs you like is fine, I'm trying to load my phone up for my trip in a few weeks.



Ed Sheeran. Ed Sheeran. Ed Sheeran.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

wdwgirl4ever said:


> 1. After tomorrow, I'm officially a Junior.
> 2. 6 days till Disney



YAY!!!  So excited for you!


----------



## StarTunnel

Hooves said:


> I fell off my horse at a competition, I'm not entirely sure how it happened because I gave myself a hefty concussion



Oh geeze, I've fallen off too, not a lot of fun, expecially when you have to run across the arena to catch the horse afterwards.


----------



## Hooves

StarTunnel said:


> Oh geeze, I've fallen off too, not a lot of fun, expecially when you have to run across the arena to catch the horse afterwards.



I don't fall often but it's pretty spectacular when I do


----------



## mimiloveswdw

About to go see these five boys perform idk I guess they're good or something I think they're British and maybe one's Irish but I can't be sure.


IS THIS REAL LIFE?!

I can't even right now omg okay GOING BYE.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> About to go see these five boys perform idk I guess they're good or something I think they're British and maybe one's Irish but I can't be sure.
> 
> 
> IS THIS REAL LIFE?!
> 
> I can't even right now omg okay GOING BYE.



Have fun! 

Annnnnd now there's no one here...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> About to go see these five boys perform idk I guess they're good or something I think they're British and maybe one's Irish but I can't be sure.
> 
> 
> IS THIS REAL LIFE?!
> 
> I can't even right now omg okay GOING BYE.



That's so awesome! Hope you have a good time


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

It's grand to be an Englishmen in 1910, King Edward's on the throne- it's the age of men!


----------



## StarTunnel

Hooves said:


> I don't fall often but it's pretty spectacular when I do



When I fall I tend to grip onto the horse's neck and scream, "BEAUX YOU LITTLE NASTY!" as he canters away.  It's pretty funny from my dad's perspective.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM_bDtAj4Yc&feature=autoshare

This is an acapella group at my high school singing WMYB and if you listen to about 4:54 you can hear me screaming bloody murder


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Hi. I'm a junior now. I feel old.


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

school really just needs to end. ugh 3 weeks to go.


----------



## TylerFG

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;44996659 said:
			
		

> school really just needs to end. ugh 3 weeks to go.



Ik. And I really hate my school, so it's worse for me...


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;44996659 said:
			
		

> school really just needs to end. ugh 3 weeks to go.





TylerFG said:


> Ik. And I really hate my school, so it's worse for me...



Sorry guys. D: I got out Friday.  Just hang in there. <3 You'll be going back to school later than me anyway since you're getting out later so.


----------



## Hooves

StarTunnel said:


> When I fall I tend to grip onto the horse's neck and scream, "BEAUX YOU LITTLE NASTY!" as he canters away.  It's pretty funny from my dad's perspective.



I never have slow enough falls to do this  This was my first fall this year and I ride pretty much 6 days a week, sometimes 2 horses a day so it's not bad going I guess xD


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

<3
the concert.was.amazing.


----------



## Fairywings

I've been grounded a very long time, but I'm back!


----------



## StarTunnel

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;44998076 said:
			
		

> <3
> the concert.was.amazing.



A week until I get to go  
Now if I can only get myself to hit the stupid "friend" button on Facebook this will be the best week ever.


----------



## StarTunnel

Hooves said:


> I never have slow enough falls to do this  This was my first fall this year and I ride pretty much 6 days a week, sometimes 2 horses a day so it's not bad going I guess xD



You're so lucky to get to ride so often!   My grandma decided to stop paying for my riding time so I won't see my favorite horse for a year.  It'll be 3 years since I've ridden when I get back on.


----------



## Hooves

StarTunnel said:


> You're so lucky to get to ride so often!   My grandma decided to stop paying for my riding time so I won't see my favorite horse for a year.  It'll be 3 years since I've ridden when I get back on.



I have my own horses  Well we're selling the one now because I'm off to university in September (hopefully!) and I'm not really sure what we're doing with my other one.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

3 dayssssss!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I've been grounded a very long time, but I'm back!



Welcome back!


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Welcome back!



Thanks!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Am I in the Wastin' family yet? Or do I have to prove myself by partaking of some weird initiation ritual?


----------



## Fairywings

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Am I in the Wastin' family yet? Or do I have to prove myself by partaking of some weird initiation ritual?



*shrugs* I dunno. We just came up with it, and I'vw been grounded for the past 3 weeks


----------



## StarTunnel

Time to go buy some magazines to rip up and glue to my walls.
This is how I spend my weekends.


----------



## Hooves

Saw Men In Black 3 today


----------



## Fairywings

I was tryin to catch up, you know, since I've been gone, and I went back to pg 22......

Memphis Eve? The randomness never ends. Oh well. It'd be boring without it!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Fairywings said:


> *shrugs* I dunno. We just came up with it, and I'vw been grounded for the past 3 weeks



Well... how bout I can be the weird, random cousin that travels the world and randomly shows up uninvited to family reunions??


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Hooves said:


> Saw Men In Black 3 today



I cried watching that. <3


----------



## StarTunnel

I giggle like an idiot at the most meaningless things... Like honestly, I have no social life...


----------



## Fairywings

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Well... how bout I can be the weird, random cousin that travels the world and randomly shows up uninvited to family reunions??



Sure, if you want.

Erin came up with them all. It began when we decided Abby was like the hyper baby of the family and then I asked where all the rest of us stood, and everything kind of snowballed.


----------



## StarTunnel

mimiloveswdw said:


> KATNISS....THIS IS THE MOMENT! SING KATNISS!
> 
> All my worlds in one hahaha love it!



I'm sorry but I found this old post and I'm crying...


----------



## Fairywings

So glad tomorrow's Memorial day. 3 day weekend!

And then I only have 2 days of school, Tuesday and Wednesday.

My orchestra banquet's on Thursday.

And according to my ticker, only a week until my vacation!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> I've been grounded a very long time, but I'm back!



I was wondering where you were! Welcome back!



StarTunnel said:


> I'm sorry but I found this old post and I'm crying...



<3


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> I was wondering where you were! Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> <3



Thanks! How are things?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Am I in the Wastin' family yet? Or do I have to prove myself by partaking of some weird initiation ritual?



OF COURSE! We considered having Finding Nemo-like rituals, but the ring of fire is much too dangerous.

There are actually a few people who should be in by now. And I love everyone so why not, right?

Let's see...I have no problem with the cousin who travels the world and meets up for family reunions, but then we wouldn't see you as much  No more traveling the world for you! You're here to stay! So what about the cousin that traveled the world but now graces us with her almighty wisdom and worldliness? 



Hooves and wdwgirl4ever, are you two joining the family too?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> Thanks! How are things?



They're AMAZING! Everything seems to be going my way lately and I'm not sure why but I'm really hoping it lasts LOL

How're you?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Trying to upload the video I have of the Twitter questions from the other night omg.

OKAY THIS IS IMPORTANT

So I like passed out today from exhausting after shooting a short film for my friend's cinema class project and I woke up to my sister shaking me and saying my name

I wake up all groggy and she goes, "Miranda (our friend) just got us three tickets to go see One Direction next year together."

It took me a while to process it but when I did I just burst into tears and hugged my sister and we both cried and OH GOSH

I'M GOING TO SEE THEM AGAIN

I was like in a state of happiness and sadness at the same time after Friday, but now it's just...perfect. They mean so much and I just...I feel so blessed right now.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> OF COURSE! We considered having Finding Nemo-like rituals, but the ring of fire is much too dangerous.
> 
> There are actually a few people who should be in by now. And I love everyone so why not, right?
> 
> Let's see...I have no problem with the cousin who travels the world and meets up for family reunions, but then we wouldn't see you as much  No more traveling the world for you! You're here to stay! So what about the cousin that traveled the world but now graces us with her almighty wisdom and worldliness?
> 
> 
> 
> Hooves and wdwgirl4ever, are you two joining the family too?





mimiloveswdw said:


> They're AMAZING! Everything seems to be going my way lately and I'm not sure why but I'm really hoping it lasts LOL
> 
> How're you?



I'm losing track of everyone I'm supposed to be an aunt of. Though if I'm remembering correctly, I'm Sars's mother and the aunt of Startunnel, Becca, Robyn, and Abby.

Anyway. Beginning with yesterday, things have gotten better. I got ungrounded yesterday. There's the whole timeline I just posted. I'm getting a new phone I think after vacation, and a new violin sometime this summer. Things are pretty good. I'm glad they are for you too.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Trying to upload the video I have of the Twitter questions from the other night omg.
> 
> OKAY THIS IS IMPORTANT
> 
> So I like passed out today from exhausting after shooting a short film for my friend's cinema class project and I woke up to my sister shaking me and saying my name
> 
> I wake up all groggy and she goes, "Miranda (our friend) just got us three tickets to go see One Direction next year together."
> 
> It took me a while to process it but when I did I just burst into tears and hugged my sister and we both cried and OH GOSH
> 
> I'M GOING TO SEE THEM AGAIN
> 
> I was like in a state of happiness and sadness at the same time after Friday, but now it's just...perfect. They mean so much and I just...I feel so blessed right now.



You have cool friends if they buy you concert tickets!

I've only been to two concerts in my life, and the second one (cover band for Pink Floyd) was the only one who played music I knew.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> I'm losing track of everyone I'm supposed to be an aunt of. Though if I'm remembering correctly, I'm Sars's mother and the aunt of Startunnel, Becca, Robyn, and Abby.
> 
> Anyway. Beginning with yesterday, things have gotten better. I got ungrounded yesterday. There's the whole timeline I just posted. I'm getting a new phone I think after vacation, and a new violin sometime this summer. Things are pretty good. I'm glad they are for you too.



I think that's right. WORKS FOR ME!

Yay for ungrounding! AH your trip is just in a week! Are you going to do a TR? I bet yours would be amazing; you're such a good writer. My band teacher just told me I could keep the clarinet he loaned me instead of paying for a new one to replace my broken one so YAY for instruments!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> You have cool friends if they buy you concert tickets!
> 
> I've only been to two concerts in my life, and the second one (cover band for Pink Floyd) was the only one who played music I knew.



I mean we're paying her mom back but I don't care. My sister and I were asking our parents if we could go and they felt as though we should wait but there are close to no tickets left so we had pretty much given up. Ugh it's amazing. So thankful.

Pink Floyd's so good. I'm not a big concert person, mostly because I usually like bands who have no money to tour around here, so I can never see them lol


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> I think that's right. WORKS FOR ME!
> 
> Yay for ungrounding! AH your trip is just in a week! Are you going to do a TR? I bet yours would be amazing; you're such a good writer. My band teacher just told me I could keep the clarinet he loaned me instead of paying for a new one to replace my broken one so YAY for instruments!



I probably will write a trip report. I haven't decided whether I'll just cover the two days of disney or the whole Cali trip.

That's good about the clarinet. My instrument isn't exactly broken, but it's not in great shape, and I've heard that the better quality (cough cough more expensive cough cough thankfully I'm not paying for it cough cough) the instrument, the better it sounds.



mimiloveswdw said:


> I mean we're paying her mom back but I don't care. My sister and I were asking our parents if we could go and they felt as though we should wait but there are close to no tickets left so we had pretty much given up. Ugh it's amazing. So thankful.
> 
> Pink Floyd's so good. I'm not a big concert person, mostly because I usually like bands who have no money to tour around here, so I can never see them lol



Still cool! I like Pink Floyd too! (as you might have guessed)


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Fairywings said:


> Sure, if you want.
> 
> Erin came up with them all. It began when we decided Abby was like the hyper baby of the family and then I asked where all the rest of us stood, and everything kind of snowballed.



 I love things that snowball like that... 



mimiloveswdw said:


> OF COURSE! We considered having Finding Nemo-like rituals, but the ring of fire is much too dangerous.
> 
> There are actually a few people who should be in by now. And I love everyone so why not, right?
> 
> Let's see...I have no problem with the cousin who travels the world and meets up for family reunions, but then we wouldn't see you as much  No more traveling the world for you! You're here to stay! So what about the cousin that traveled the world but now graces us with her almighty wisdom and worldliness?



Aw... are you sure The Ring of Fire's too dangerous?? I was looking forward to hearing all of you guys saw "Sharkbait... oo... ba-ba-doo..."  But that's okay... we don't want anyone to get hurt... 

Okay! That's fine. I'll stick around. Though it's probably gonna be mostly quirky wisdom.... nothing too profound... Like how all of the sort of dumb Pixar characters (Like Mater and Dug and Remy's brother in Ratatouille, etc.) are the ones that actually end up offering the wisest things to say just because that's who they are. That's me! 

Yay! Thanks for the welcome! I'm honored...


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Well... how bout I can be the weird, random cousin that travels the world and randomly shows up uninvited to family reunions??



YES!!!! Oh goodness....YES!



Fairywings said:


> Sure, if you want.
> 
> Erin came up with them all. It began when we decided Abby was like the hyper baby of the family and then I asked where all the rest of us stood, and everything kind of snowballed.



Dont you just love it when things snowball? Seems to be a common occurence with the Post Wastin' family


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


>



That is my favorite smilie!! That and


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> That is my favorite smilie!! That and



I couldn't find the one that waves so I used that one.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> I couldn't find the one that waves so I used that one.



Ohhhhhhh! OKay, quick dumb question. What does everyone on here call you?


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I just realized I should make this more obvious... for those who don't know, I'm Mandy.  It says Mickey in my sig because my mom and I thought we should put more Disney-ish names (Mickey's kind of my nickname... sort of...) BUT ANYWAY Mandy's my DisBoards name.


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ohhhhhhh! OKay, quick dumb question. What does everyone on here call you?



I forgot lol. That gave everyone a nickname a bit ago, but I forgot mine.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I just realized I should make this more obvious... for those who don't know, I'm Mandy.  It says Mickey in my sig because my mom and I thought we should put more Disney-ish names (and my "special friend" *ahem* [who's not my special friend anymore and I haven't talked to him in several weeks...] used to call me Mickey... :/ but Mickey's still kind of my nickname... sort of...)BUT ANYWAY (I make everything long and drawn out...) Mandy's my DisBoards name.



I remember!! 



TylerFG said:


> I forgot lol. That gave everyone a nickname a bit ago, but I forgot mine.



Oh haha okay. So, just stick with TylerFG?


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I remember!!



I figured you did, Abby... 

Guess who REALLY doesn't want to study for finals right now...


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I remember!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh haha okay. So, just stick with TylerFG?



Eh, Tyler's better. (Since that is my name lol.)


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

"The tall blond lets out a cry of despair, says 'Would've cut it myself if I knew men could climb hair, I'm gonna have to find another tower somewhere, and stay away from the windows...'" 

Oh Sara Bareilles... you speak to me... *sigh*


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I figured you did, Abby...
> 
> Guess who REALLY doesn't want to study for finals right now...



Yeah haha I rememeber PMing you one time about your legit signature like a year and a half ago or something.

Ugh! Me too. Last week was finals week but they save the worst for our last day of school. ALGEBRA-bleh!



TylerFG said:


> Eh, Tyler's better. (Since that is my name lol.)



Oh yeah. I guess that makes more sense.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> "The tall blond lets out a cry of despair, says 'Would've cut it myself if I knew men could climb hair, I'm gonna have to find another tower somewhere, and stay away from the windows...'"
> 
> Oh Sara Bareilles... you speak to me... *sigh*



Oh my goodness! What is that song? I am so not music savvy haha. If it is Disney or Broadway and can sing it forwards and backwards. But anything MODERN? HA!


----------



## TylerFG

I'm really worried about my math finals, because I only did one page last week, and I don't know when the last day is. And I REALLY need to pass this year, or else I can't go to WDW.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah haha I rememeber PMing you one time about your legit signature like a year and a half ago or something.
> 
> Ugh! Me too. Last week was finals week but they save the worst for our last day of school. ALGEBRA-bleh!



The good news is that I only have to take three instead of 5 like the rest of my class does because I took two AP classes... but I still have to take American History, Rhetoric, and Apologetics, the three writing classes... Sooo... :| PROCRASTINATION time... (yes, I did just yell that...)


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh my goodness! What is that song? I am so not music savvy haha. If it is Disney or Broadway and can sing it forwards and backwards. But anything MODERN? HA!



It's called Fairytale by Sara Bareilles. Look it up on YouTube! The first result is a music video of it from 2004 before she got discovered. It's _amazing..._ It's my new favorite song.


----------



## Fairywings

Morning, all! Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I am still in awe of how incredible The Avengers was yesterday. 

And RDJ... I can't even. I just can't even.  Watching him for two hours...


----------



## Fairywings

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I am still in awe of how incredible The Avengers was yesterday.
> 
> And RDJ... I can't even. I just can't even.  Watching him for two hours...



I've seen it twice already.

And I'm going to see it again when one of my best friends and his family gets to go, because he wants me along because we both love Marvel in general and he's just awesome like that to invite me.

That movie is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Hooves

Humph.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=-WkRC_IQu0A

Because I haven't posted anything Doctor Who related in a while.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Something's watchin' over me... like Sweet Serendipity...


----------



## Hooves

I've seen The Avengers and Men In Black 3. I'm going well thus far...now for American Pie 3 I think...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I am so sunburned from this weekend but it's okay because I had so much fun camping


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Hooves said:


> I've seen The Avengers and Men In Black 3. I'm going well thus far...now for American Pie 3 I think...



AMAZING movies  Just saying.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Something's watchin' over me... like Sweet Serendipity...



OH MY GOSH, Lee Dewyzeeee   I thought I was the only one who knew that song!


----------



## TylerFG

*can't think of anything to say*

...

Hi.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I had a strange dream last night- our school did Annie (It was definitely a dream- the day our school would have the money, stage, lighting and commitment to show like Annie. I'm pretty sure the other students and faculty of my school care about the dirt outside the school more than the whole drama department ) and my math teacher was Miss. Hannigan. It was so weird.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I don't want this weekend to end *sobs*


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I don't want this weekend to end *sobs*



Me neither. But then, if it didn't, I wouldn't get to all of the cool stuff I have this week.


----------



## Hooves

wdwgirl4ever said:


> AMAZING movies  Just saying.



Yeh they are


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

mickey'sbff said:


> OH MY GOSH, Lee Dewyzeeee   I thought I was the only one who knew that song!



No way! You're NOT the only one! I LOVE it. It's my new favorite feel-good song... I get all smiley and happy when I hear it.  He's pretty adorable! I just discovered that I love him last weekend... and voila!


----------



## StarTunnel

Oh my gosh my best friend is provoking things on facebook.
She needs to back off of this girl, it's not cool.


----------



## Hooves

URGH I despise it when people don't text back...


----------



## Fairywings

My trip's in 5 days!!!!

Gonna do my first trip report when I get back


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Me neither. But then, if it didn't, I wouldn't get to all of the cool stuff I have this week.



I have hippie day for social studies this week, so I'm excited about that


----------



## mickey'sbff

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> No way! You're NOT the only one! I LOVE it. It's my new favorite feel-good song... I get all smiley and happy when I hear it.  He's pretty adorable! I just discovered that I love him last weekend... and voila!



I was obsessed with him in sixth grade and most of last year. I still love him though  I saw him in concert twice and he's soooo good live.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Is it unreasonably HOT where anyone else is? It's definetely in the  90s in Jersey. And we went outside for gym today. We never go outside when its nice outside and a resonable temperture, but they make us go outside when it's like lava hot.  And we played lacrosse. I got pelted with the ball at least three times and mauled by dragonflies since the field at our school is flooded with them.. another fun day at Sarah's school.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Is it unreasonably HOT where anyone else is? It's definetely in the  90s in Jersey. And we went outside for gym today. We never go outside when its nice outside and a resonable temperture, but they make us go outside when it's like lava hot.  And we played lacrosse. I got pelted with the ball at least three times and mauled by dragonflies since the field at our school is flooded with them.. another fun day at Sarah's school.



Damn...and yes, it's crazy hot here in Philly, but I don't mind.


----------



## TylerFG

Ok, so for finals, we've been dissecting since Wednesday. Today, we had to dissect a Pig fetus and it was...interesting. Someone in my class actually got so sick, he threw up.


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Is it unreasonably HOT where anyone else is? It's definetely in the  90s in Jersey. And we went outside for gym today. We never go outside when its nice outside and a resonable temperture, but they make us go outside when it's like lava hot.  And we played lacrosse. I got pelted with the ball at least three times and mauled by dragonflies since the field at our school is flooded with them.. another fun day at Sarah's school.





TylerFG said:


> Damn...and yes, it's crazy hot here in Philly, but I don't mind.



It's always hot where I live.



TylerFG said:


> Ok, so for finals, we've been dissecting since Wednesday. Today, we had to dissect a Pig fetus and it was...interesting. Someone in my class actually got so sick, he threw up.



That would've been me.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> That would've been me.



It was mostly the smell, which is really hard to describe, but it wasn't pleasant. I didn't mind dissecting, although it was pretty gross.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Ok, so for finals, we've been dissecting since Wednesday. Today, we had to dissect a Pig fetus and it was...interesting. Someone in my class actually got so sick, he threw up.



I dissected a rat last week.  So nasty.  I can only watch if I'm the one dissecting, but if anyone else is, I feel sick.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> I dissected a rat last week.  So nasty.  I can only watch if I'm the one dissecting, but if anyone else is, I feel sick.



Well, I wasn't the one cutting it up, since I had a partner, but it was still pretty gross. But cutting it up is just as bad.


----------



## StarTunnel

mickey'sbff said:


> Is it unreasonably HOT where anyone else is? It's definetely in the  90s in Jersey. And we went outside for gym today. We never go outside when its nice outside and a resonable temperture, but they make us go outside when it's like lava hot.  And we played lacrosse. I got pelted with the ball at least three times and mauled by dragonflies since the field at our school is flooded with them.. another fun day at Sarah's school.



Yeah it's crazy hot in the midwest.  I don't mid though.  I'm sort of immune to heat.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> It was mostly the smell, which is really hard to describe, but it wasn't pleasant. I didn't mind dissecting, although it was pretty gross.



Yeah, well, some of my senses are a tiny bit.......what's the word......extra sensitive, I guess, so it's not really my cup of tea anyway.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Yeah, well, some of my senses are a tiny bit.......what's the word......extra sensitive, I guess, so it's not really my cup of tea anyway.



Oh. I have a pretty strong stomach.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Oh. I have a pretty strong stomach.



That must be good. And because of that I didn't have to dissect the frog last semester, so it worked out okay. Sometimes it would really smell in there, because my biology teacher also taught anatomy this year. But it mostly just annoying, so it's okay.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> That must be good. And because of that I didn't have to dissect the frog last semester, so it worked out okay. Sometimes it would really smell in there, because my biology teacher also taught anatomy this year. But it mostly just annoying, so it's okay.



Yeah the smell is pretty horrid. My teacher is giving us the coice of the real dissections, or virtual. I'm choosing the real ones.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Yeah the smell is pretty horrid. My teacher is giving us the coice of the real dissections, or virtual. I'm choosing the real ones.



It smells kid of like antifreeze wouldn't you say?


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> It smells kid of like antifreeze wouldn't you say?



Never really smelled that lol.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Yeah the smell is pretty horrid. My teacher is giving us the coice of the real dissections, or virtual. I'm choosing the real ones.



That's cool.

Thankfully for tomorrow's exam it's just a test. And because I'm exempt for some of my classes, I don't have to come in on Thursday. I'll just have World Geo, Bio, and English exams that'll be finished at 12:30 tomorrow.\

So glad for summer.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Thankfully for tomorrow's exam it's just a test. And because I'm exempt for some of my classes, I don't have to come in on Thursday. I'll just have World Geo, Bio, and English exams that'll be finished at 12:30 tomorrow.\
> 
> So glad for summer.



I really REALLY can't wait for Summer to come. This year was torture for me.


----------



## Fairywings

StarTunnel said:


> It smells kid of like antifreeze wouldn't you say?



I don't know.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I really REALLY can't wait for Summer to come. This year was torture for me.



In the beginning it was pretty..........interesting for me as well. I guess it kind of ended okay though.

But summer is the best time of year, except maybe for christmas.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Is it unreasonably HOT where anyone else is? It's definetely in the  90s in Jersey. And we went outside for gym today. We never go outside when its nice outside and a resonable temperture, but they make us go outside when it's like lava hot.  And we played lacrosse. I got pelted with the ball at least three times and mauled by dragonflies since the field at our school is flooded with them.. another fun day at Sarah's school.



It was in the 90's a couple days ago, but right now it's like 70 or so.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

MY DOCTOR WHO MAGAZINE CAMEEE


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

MY OTHER CAR IS A TARDIS 
I want 
I want
I want


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Grandpa's in the hospital


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45023978 said:
			
		

> MY OTHER CAR IS A TARDIS
> I want
> I want
> I want





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45023964 said:
			
		

> MY DOCTOR WHO MAGAZINE CAMEEE



Currently jelly.


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45023984 said:
			
		

> Grandpa's in the hospital



That sucks. Hope he's okay.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Currently jelly.



haha I want it all.



Fairywings said:


> That sucks. Hope he's okay.



Thanks!


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45024071 said:
			
		

> haha I want it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## mickey'sbff

This year has been a roller coaster. It's weird its almost over.

Oh, and guess what's coming in July!?

That's 1st, POST WASTERS FIRST ANNIVERSARY !


----------



## mickey'sbff

and Becca:  Hope he's okay.


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> This year has been a roller coaster. It's weird its almost over.
> 
> Oh, and guess what's coming in July!?
> 
> That's 1st, POST WASTERS FIRST ANNIVERSARY !



Awesome!


----------



## mickey'sbff

I meant right, not 1st actually.


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> I meant right, not 1st actually.



We all make mistakes *shrugs*


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45023984 said:
			
		

> Grandpa's in the hospital



Hope everything is okay


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> This year has been a roller coaster. It's weird its almost over.
> 
> Oh, and guess what's coming in July!?
> 
> That's 1st, POST WASTERS FIRST ANNIVERSARY !



Yay!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Disney tomorrow. <3


----------



## TylerFG

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Disney tomorrow. <3



Have fun!


----------



## Fairywings

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Disney tomorrow. <3



Have an amazing, magical time!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Interesting convos today while I've been studying like a maniac... heat, dissections, and Doctor who(what else is new )... Hmmm.... I'm SOOOOO close to being done... I need some encouragement to keep goin on for the last hour or so... *sigh*


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Interesting convos today while I've been studying like a maniac... heat, dissections, and Doctor who(what else is new )... Hmmm.... I'm SOOOOO close to being done... I need some encouragement to keep goin on for the last hour or so... *sigh*



Hmm, never knew you were a Whovian.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


> Hmm, never knew you were a Whovian.



I'm not... I've just noticed others' convos...


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I'm not... I've just noticed others' convos...



Oh lol.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


> Oh lol.



Haha... my mom just told me that Doctor Who is Torchwood rearranged... (Torchwood is apparently a spinoff of Doctor Who that my mom used to watch...)


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Haha... my mom just told me that Doctor Who is Torchwood rearranged... (Torchwood is apparently a spinoff of Doctor Who that my mom used to watch...)



Yep. Except Doctor Who came first. Torchwood came around 43 years later lol.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


> Yep. Except Doctor Who came first. Torchwood came around 43 years later lol.



Yeah... hence _spinoff_...


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Yeah... hence _spinoff_...



Yep haha.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

TylerFG said:


> Have fun!





Fairywings said:


> Have an amazing, magical time!



Thanks guys!  Off to Disney~ Goodbye loves <3


----------



## Fairywings

Finally, school is OVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Fairywings said:


> Finally, school is OVER!!!!!!!!!



Me too! Capture the Flag Day tomorrow, Field Day on Friday! But as far as anything _school-related_ goes... I'm done!


----------



## Hooves

I would love to be able to get a decent nights sleep, I would love to sleep on my sif and toss and turn and kick my legs around. Really, that is all I would like...


----------



## Fairywings

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Me too! Capture the Flag Day tomorrow, Field Day on Friday! But as far as anything _school-related_ goes... I'm done!



I'm completely done. The only thing that has anything to do with school at all is my orchestra banquet tomorrow night.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

FINALLY I got around to changing my signature. sick of having 1D...
It's simple, but I love it.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> FINALLY I got around to changing my signature. sick of having 1D...
> It's simple, but I love it.



Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Very nice!!!!!



Thank you! 
I see you only have 4 more days until California. Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Thank you!
> I see you only have 4 more days until California. Hope you have a good time!



Yep, can't wait!

I'm gonna do a trip report.

Lol, I've already decided the theme for my next signature.


----------



## StarTunnel

Adventureous Adventures of One Direction is the best thing on You Tube.  Even if you aren't a Directioner I recommend watching it.


----------



## TylerFG

http://doctorwhospoilers.com/2011/5590

Fall, where for art thou...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Disney~Cutie said:


> FINALLY I got around to changing my signature. sick of having 1D...
> It's simple, but I love it.



I like it a lot! PatF is one of my all time favorites...


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Becca- So sorry to hear about your grandfather. Saw it on twitter just now and came to make a post 

I've been so busy omg. Too lazy to quote posts. Whatever here we go!

Tyler-This year was not complete torture because of some fantastic people *hair flip* 

Chacha- omg yes. The Adventurous Adventures of One Direction is just a big yes.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Becca- So sorry to hear about your grandfather. Saw it on twitter just now and came to make a post
> 
> I've been so busy omg. Too lazy to quote posts. Whatever here we go!
> 
> Tyler-This year was not complete torture because of some fantastic people *hair flip*
> 
> Chacha- omg yes. The Adventurous Adventures of One Direction is just a big yes.



Hi.

How are you? I have no more school. Yay!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Yep, can't wait!
> 
> I'm gonna do a trip report.
> 
> Lol, I've already decided the theme for my next signature.



Nice! Are you going to Disneyland?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Hi guys! One more half day of school!!!!

On another note, today our 8th grade went bowling and the alley started playing  One Direction songs back to back to back to back to back to back. Everyone was screaming and I was like, "ERIN! BECCA! ROBINO! POST WASTERS!!!!!!!" My friends were like..."What?!" I just replied with, "Those are my Disney online buds." Oh, the looks I got.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Nice! Are you going to Disneyland?



Yup. Just two days, but I've never been, so it should be cool.



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hi guys! One more half day of school!!!!
> 
> On another note, today our 8th grade went bowling and the alley started playing  One Direction songs back to back to back to back to back to back. Everyone was screaming and I was like, "ERIN! BECCA! ROBINO! POST WASTERS!!!!!!!" My friends were like..."What?!" I just replied with, "Those are my Disney online buds." Oh, the looks I got.



HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol. That must have been funny. If I could've gone bowling, that would've been cool.


----------



## Hooves

So no school for me today...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Capture the Flag Day rocks!! 
Stay tuned for all of my complaints about my scratches, aches and pains, and all the scars I'm going to have... Battle scars...


----------



## Hooves

12:05pm, I have done nothing with my life today.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I can't believe I'm a senior now. 

That's so weird...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*sigh* Today, I had THE worst facepalm moment I can remember having...

I _left my gym shoes at school_ for Capture the Flag day, and no one could go back to get them... so I spent a miserable hour in the forest in flip-flops (freaking about every bug and thinking every plant MUST be poison ivy...) before I said what the hey and called my mom to come pick me up... Better luck next year, I guess... I loved it last year, but this year I spaced out and, well... missed out on all the fun. :|


----------



## mickey'sbff

I've decided to make a video... does anyone want a shout out?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hi guys! One more half day of school!!!!
> 
> On another note, today our 8th grade went bowling and the alley started playing  One Direction songs back to back to back to back to back to back. Everyone was screaming and I was like, "ERIN! BECCA! ROBINO! POST WASTERS!!!!!!!" My friends were like..."What?!" I just replied with, "Those are my Disney online buds." Oh, the looks I got.



Hahaha!!
I went bowling in 7th grade for a field trip. We don't get field trips this year, but tomorrow, instead of having an 8th grade moving up day, we're having a moving up dance



mickey'sbff said:


> I've decided to make a video... does anyone want a shout out?



Me please


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Adventureous Adventures of One Direction is the best thing on You Tube.  Even if you aren't a Directioner I recommend watching it.



I have it bookmarked. I haven't watched it yet, but I will eventually!



Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I like it a lot! PatF is one of my all time favorites...



It's one of my favorites too!


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I've decided to make a video... does anyone want a shout out?



Me!!


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Tyler-This year was not complete torture because of some fantastic people *hair flip*



I meant school wise for me, but yep.


----------



## mickey'sbff

This school year was a roller coaster.   To explain it in seven words.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> This school year was a roller coaster.   To explain it in seven words.



My school year was terrible. To explain it in 5 words.


----------



## TylerFG

I'm so aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooone.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

disney~cutie said:


> i have it bookmarked. I haven't watched it yet, but i will eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorites too!



watch it!!!!!!!!!!!
 I am obsessed


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

best.day.ever.
omg.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Tomorrow is Hippie Day, and the Moving Up Dance.
I'm so excited, and my dress for the dance is so cute. I love it


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

mickey'sbff said:


> This school year was a roller coaster.   To explain it in seven words.



I'm with you on the roller coaster ride! Lots of... interesting things happened in our high school. BUT overall, I loved this year! 



TylerFG said:


> My school year was terrible. To explain it in 5 words.



Aw... sorry... :/


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45048362 said:
			
		

> best.day.ever.
> omg.



"I can't believe I did this. I can't believe I did this! Mother would be so furious. But that's okay. What she doesn't know won't kill her right? Oh my gosh... this would kill her... I am a horrible daughter. I'm going back. I am never going back!... Best! Day! EVER!" I'm sorry... I couldn't resist...  Oh my, how I LOVE that movie...


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

schmoopsie poo! said:


> "i can't believe i did this. I can't believe i did this! Mother would be so furious. But that's okay. What she doesn't know won't kill her right? Oh my gosh... This would kill her... I am a horrible daughter. I'm going back. I am never going back!... Best! Day! Ever!" i'm sorry... I couldn't resist...  Oh my, how i love that movie...



*favorite. Disney. Movie. Ever!!!!!*


----------



## Fairywings

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> "I can't believe I did this. I can't believe I did this! Mother would be so furious. But that's okay. What she doesn't know won't kill her right? Oh my gosh... this would kill her... I am a horrible daughter. I'm going back. I am never going back!... Best! Day! EVER!" I'm sorry... I couldn't resist...  Oh my, how I LOVE that movie...





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *favorite. Disney. Movie. Ever!!!!!*



I love it too. What an amazing movie!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I love it too. What an amazing movie!



Yes!! Oh my Mickey Mouse, I envy the minds behind Disney movies.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yes!! Oh my Mickey Mouse, I envy the minds behind Disney movies.



 Agreed.


----------



## TylerFG

Happy 15th birthday, DISboards!


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Happy 15th birthday, DISboards!



Happy birthday!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yes!! Oh my Mickey Mouse, I envy the minds behind Disney movies.



Me too. Of course, who doesn't want to be in a Disney movie, but I think it would be awesome to write the screenplay for a Disney movie. You know, to come up with all the funny sayings and the cool quotes that people remember.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Me too. Of course, who doesn't want to be in a Disney movie, but I think it would be awesome to write the screenplay for a Disney movie. You know, to come up with all the funny sayings and the cool quotes that people remember.



I think there was this guy sometime who said something like, "If you can dream it, you can do it." or something like that. I do not know. I could totally be wrong here.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I think there was this guy sometime who said something like, "If you can dream it, you can do it." or something like that. I do not know. I could totally be wrong here.



You know, I think I recognize that saying. Now I wonder who he was......


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> You know, I think I recognize that saying. Now I wonder who he was......



Phew! I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I think there was this guy sometime who said something like, "If you can dream it, you can do it." or something like that. I do not know. I could totally be wrong here.





Fairywings said:


> You know, I think I recognize that saying. Now I wonder who he was......





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Phew! I thought I was going crazy.



I don't know what or who in the world yall are talkin bout!!!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I love knowing people that get me.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Urgh. I should work out. I really really should. BUT... I refuse.  I'd much rather waste my time and my posts doin' somethin' else...


----------



## mickey'sbff

Is anyone out of school yet?


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

mickey'sbff said:


> Is anyone out of school yet?



I am! Today was our wouldbe last day (Field Day) But it rained, so they cancelled it and I didn't get to say bye to all my BFF's.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I can't listen to the Fray songs for some reason. They make me sad.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I am! Today was our wouldbe last day (Field Day) But it rained, so they cancelled it and I didn't get to say bye to all my BFF's.


I still have like 8 or 9 days left


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> "I can't believe I did this. I can't believe I did this! Mother would be so furious. But that's okay. What she doesn't know won't kill her right? Oh my gosh... this would kill her... I am a horrible daughter. I'm going back. I am never going back!... Best! Day! EVER!" I'm sorry... I couldn't resist...  Oh my, how I LOVE that movie...







mickey'sbff said:


> Is anyone out of school yet?



Not yet. Sigh.


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Is anyone out of school yet?



Moi! Since yesterday


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

mickey'sbff said:


> I still have like 8 or 9 days left



Sorry...  (I just wanted to use that smiley... I never have before... and it makes me sick that you have to go to school still...)


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

"But darlin' I'll still catch a GRENADE for ya!" That part gives me goosebumps...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Go and tell your white knight that he's handsome in hindsight, but I don't want the next best thing... 

Sara B is my fave...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

My Pandora makes me laugh... All my channels are pop, or Jon McLaughlin, or worship, or Owl City... and then, you get to the bottom and there's my Disney station. And it's A Whole New World, or the Bare Necessities... after all of these completely different songs...  But I couldn't survive without having Disney represented!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The Adventurous Adventures of One Direction was glorious omg


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

ITS ALIVE.

yeah the teen boards are alive


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Phew! I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45055135 said:
			
		

> ITS ALIVE.
> 
> yeah the teen boards are alive



Hello to you too.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Hello to you too.



Kaitlin! I missed u!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry If i spelt ur name wrong


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45055224 said:
			
		

> Kaitlin! I missed u!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sorry If i spelt ur name wrong



It's okay!

How are you?


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45055135 said:
			
		

> ITS ALIVE.
> 
> yeah the teen boards are alive


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> It's okay!
> 
> How are you?



Good! Swamped with school work!


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45055492 said:
			
		

> Good! Swamped with school work!



It'll be over soon.

Leaving for my trip Sunday! To Cali, and eventually Disneyland!

I promise a trip report covering the entire trip. It's my first one though, so who knows how good it will be.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Fairywings said:


> It'll be over soon.
> 
> Leaving for my trip Sunday! To Cali, and eventually Disneyland!
> 
> I promise a trip report covering the entire trip. It's my first one though, so who knows how good it will be.



random but omg you're going to DL? I'm so jealous, have fun!


----------



## Fairywings

MickeyisBeast said:


> random but omg you're going to DL? I'm so jealous, have fun!



Yep. Just two days, but we have parkhoppers and we should be able to ride most of the rides. I'll be sure to have fun! Thanks!


----------



## Hooves

And so my school life has ended.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Re-doing my signature

Anyone know of a good avatar site?


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Re-doing my signature
> 
> Anyone know of a good avatar site?



I just go to google images and look under whatever I want. But someone else may have a better idea.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> I just go to google images and look under whatever I want. But someone else may have a better idea.



LOL I'll work on that!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


>



Is there particular reason for your partying?


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Is there particular reason for your partying?



Idk lol.


----------



## mickey'sbff




----------



## mimiloveswdw

New signature!

Tyler I'm going to look up weird news stories so I don't bore you, never fear.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> New signature!
> 
> Tyler I'm going to look up weird news stories so I don't bore you, never fear.



Aww ok.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> New signature!
> 
> Tyler I'm going to look up weird news stories so I don't bore you, never fear.



It looks great!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> It looks great!



Thanks! AHHH California is so close for you!


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Thanks! AHHH California is so close for you!



Yup! Can't wait! I've been packing today and yesterday.

When I get back, my siggy's gonna be Aladdin themed.

Did I tell you I got Hufflepuff on Pottermore? I'm still kind of disappointed.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> Yup! Can't wait! I've been packing today and yesterday.
> 
> When I get back, my siggy's gonna be Aladdin themed.
> 
> Did I tell you I got Hufflepuff on Pottermore? I'm still kind of disappointed.



Ah! Awesome!

Love Aladdin. That was actually the movie my family and I watched together before Disney this year 

No, you didn't! Well, as the biggest Hufflepuff there is, I can tell you that there is no shame in being one of us. However, I feel like you're so much more a Gryffindor or Ravenclaw.

Have you tried taking the quiz again, just in case? Because the first time, I know I rushed it. But then I took it again and still got Hufflepuff, so I'm confirmed LOL


----------



## Hooves

Urgh broken legs are a pain in the buttocks...


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Ah! Awesome!
> 
> Love Aladdin. That was actually the movie my family and I watched together before Disney this year
> 
> No, you didn't! Well, as the biggest Hufflepuff there is, I can tell you that there is no shame in being one of us. However, I feel like you're so much more a Gryffindor or Ravenclaw.
> 
> Have you tried taking the quiz again, just in case? Because the first time, I know I rushed it. But then I took it again and still got Hufflepuff, so I'm confirmed LOL



Cool. What a coincidence.

I wanted Ravenclaw (cause I'm smart and love to read), but I would've been fine with Gryffindor too(I have a temper, I'm impatient, and don't study). I recognized how some of my choices pointed me to Hufflepuff. For instance, I was on the fence between being known as "the Good" and "the Wise", and I just picked "the Good" because I thought good might've included being wise. But I guess that was the Hufflepuff answer. Can you take the quiz again?


----------



## mickey'sbff

I'm pretty sure I just discovered the catchiest song on the face of the planet.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

mickey'sbff said:


> I'm pretty sure I just discovered the catchiest song on the face of the planet.



Do I want to hear it or is there no turning back once I hear it?


----------



## mickey'sbff

mimiloveswdw said:


> Do I want to hear it or is there no turning back once I hear it?


It's been on reply on my ipod all day, haha. It's This'll Be My Year by Train, I'm not sure if that's your style or not.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

mickey'sbff said:


> It's been on reply on my ipod all day, haha. It's This'll Be My Year by Train, I'm not sure if that's your style or not.



OH I thought it was a dangerous "Friday" situation or something. I'll listen! I have a rather eclectic music taste so I'll give it a shot


----------



## mimiloveswdw

You're the best.
And I'm not.
And that's why I get quiet a lot and I don't talk to you sometimes.


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> You're the best.
> And I'm not.
> And that's why I get quiet a lot and I don't talk to you sometimes.



You ok?


----------



## mickey'sbff

Who Says You Can't Go Home makes me really sad and really happy at the same time. But it also makes me proud to be a Jersey girl... I need a life


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Our eighth grade dance was super fun! But now I'm tired lol


----------



## mimiloveswdw

TylerFG said:


> You ok?



Mmhmm


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Mmhmm



Ok.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Disney~Cutie said:


> Our eighth grade dance was super fun! But now I'm tired lol



Ooh! Was it a formal or just a regular dance?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> Ooh! Was it a formal or just a regular dance?



It was a semi formal, so basically everyone dressed up really nice


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Disney~Cutie said:


> It was a semi formal, so basically everyone dressed up really nice



Will we see a picture! I'm sure you looked gorgeous


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> Will we see a picture! I'm sure you looked gorgeous



Haha!! Hold on, maybe I'll go take a picture


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Disney~Cutie said:


> Haha!! Hold on, maybe I'll go take a picture



Yay!

In other news, if anyone can tell me WHY and HOW I am listening to the Jonas Brothers right now, that would be very much appreciated. Don't even know...


----------



## mickey'sbff

Woohoo Mets,


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> Yay!
> 
> In other news, if anyone can tell me WHY and HOW I am listening to the Jonas Brothers right now, that would be very much appreciated. Don't even know...




Sometimes when my friend and I hang out, we find ourselves listening to the Jonas Brothers. 
I think I'll always love them.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Quick messy picture haha


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Disney~Cutie said:


> Quick messy picture haha



AH so pretty!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

you're way too sweet to me


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mimiloveswdw said:


> AH so pretty!



Thank you


----------



## TylerFG

Freaking the hell out right now...


----------



## Hooves

I am a hug fiend.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Quick messy picture haha



u. are. way. too. pretty! x



Disney~Cutie said:


> Sometimes when my friend and I hang out, we find ourselves listening to the Jonas Brothers.
> I think I'll always love them.



This



mickey'sbff said:


> Woohoo Mets,



BOO going to the Mets vs Cardinals game today, I'm a cards fann 



TylerFG said:


> Freaking the hell out right now...



PM me


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sorry I was too tired for the FD :/


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Sorry I was too tired for the FD :/



I got on too late. just heard now woops


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45060987 said:
			
		

> u. are. way. too. pretty! x



Thanks gurl


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I Wish used to be my least favorite 1D song, but it sounded so good on the live tour dvd omg


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> I Wish used to be my least favorite 1D song, but it sounded so good on the live tour dvd omg


I Wish is depressing. So is More Than This.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mickey'sbff said:


> I Wish is depressing. So is More Than This.



I think Moments is the most depressing lol
since it's talking about their true love being dead and whatnot


----------



## StarTunnel

Concert tonight!  Will post pics of the lads if I get any!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

MickeyisBeast said:


> I think Moments is the most depressing lol
> since it's talking about their true love being dead and whatnot



Yeah, I'd say Moments is most depressing, but it's still my favorite



StarTunnel said:


> Concert tonight!  Will post pics of the lads if I get any!



Have fun!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Itingwray inyay igpay atinay isyay unfay!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Itingwray inyay igpay atinay isyay unfay!



it took me like ten minutes to understand what you said omg I've never been good with pig latin xD


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> it took me like ten minutes to understand what you said omg I've never been good with pig latin xD



I amyay ikelay obsessedyay ithway ityay ownay orfay omesay easonray.


----------



## mickey'sbff

New siggy!


----------



## TylerFG

I could really use a hug (Or a PM) right now. :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I amyay ikelay obsessedyay ithway ityay ownay orfay omesay easonray.







mickey'sbff said:


> New siggy!



Very nice!



TylerFG said:


> I could really use a hug (Or a PM) right now. :/



Awwww, I hope everything is okay!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, I hope everything is okay!



PM me. And thanks.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


>


I ouldcay oday isthay allyay ightnay!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I ouldcay oday isthay allyay ightnay!



I opehay I'm oingday histay ightray


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> I opehay I'm oingday histay ightray


Avehay onay earfay! Ouyay areyay oingday ityay orrectlycay! Utbay ifyay ouyay aren'tyay, enthay e'reway othbay oingday ityay ongwray!  (That took me FOREVER to write, haha)


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Avehay onay earfay! Ouyay areyay oingday ityay orrectlycay! Utbay ifyay ouyay aren'tyay, enthay e'reway othbay oingday ityay ongwray!  (That took me FOREVER to write, haha)



oodgay I illway avehay toyay useyay  histay oremay!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> oodgay I illway avehay toyay useyay  histay oremay!


I avehay onay intentionsyay ofyay oppingstay.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I avehay onay intentionsyay ofyay oppingstay.



oonsay I'llyay ecomebay mpatientiyay ndayay topsay haha!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> oonsay I'llyay ecomebay mpatientiyay ndayay topsay haha!


Ityay oesday aketay oreverfay otay etypay.. Ohyay ellway.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

ohhway I annaway oinjay 

was that right? or no?


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> I could really use a hug (Or a PM) right now. :/



*Hugs* what's wrong?? Sorry I took so long, have been out and about. PM me if you need.


----------



## StarTunnel

GUYS GUYS GUYS

Guess what?

THEY RIPPED HARRY'S SHIRT OPEN YESTERDAY. THE CROWD WAS IN HYSTERICS.

Oh and Niall defied gravity several times.  I love that boy so much.
Did I mention I lost my balance and almost toppled over when he said their next song would be their last?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45067301 said:
			
		

> ohhway I annaway oinjay
> 
> was that right? or no?



I hinktay osay!



StarTunnel said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> THEY RIPPED HARRY'S SHIRT OPEN YESTERDAY. THE CROWD WAS IN HYSTERICS.
> 
> Oh and Niall defied gravity several times.  I love that boy so much.
> Did I mention I lost my balance and almost toppled over when he said their next song would be their last?



That's crazy!! Sounds amazing!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I hinktay osay!
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy!! Sounds amazing!



oobay ahyah!!!!!


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> I hinktay osay!
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy!! Sounds amazing!



It was insane!  I have a pic of Niall defying gravity... let me post it!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> It was insane!  I have a pic of Niall defying gravity... let me post it!



eeeeep!!! omg I went last friday! it was amazing omgg


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> It was insane!  I have a pic of Niall defying gravity... let me post it!



Do it! I love the pics of Niall jumping!!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## StarTunnel

Well here's some Hazza (I believe  this was before Zayn and Liam ripped his shirt open)

The pic of Nialler is really blurry though... Let me try to find another picture.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> Ityay oesday aketay oreverfay otay etypay.. Ohyay ellway.



Ahhhh! ancay i oinjay ouryay ilingualbay roupgay?


----------



## StarTunnel

Dumb blurry pictures.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Well here's some Hazza (I believe  this was before Zayn and Liam ripped his shirt open)
> 
> The pic of Nialler is really blurry though... Let me try to find another picture.



That's so cool! You must've been close!
I also heard Harry and Louis kissed during that show or something? idk here's the video. I'm not sure if it's real or not but I kind of hope so lol
http://vashappeninstyles.tumblr.com/post/24342818066/gossip-paul-1dmoments-louis-and-harry


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

need some good tumblrs to follow for my personalll


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> That's so cool! You must've been close!
> I also heard Harry and Louis kissed during that show or something? idk here's the video. I'm not sure if it's real or not but I kind of hope so lol
> http://vashappeninstyles.tumblr.com/post/24342818066/gossip-paul-1dmoments-louis-and-harry



This video looks like it was taken from around the area where I was sitting!  But no, I don't remember them kissing, unless I was just distracted by Niall.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> This video looks like it was taken from around the area where I was sitting!  But no, I don't remember them kissing, unless I was just distracted by Niall.



It seems like it might have been easy to be distracted by Niall, because he just kept talking through the whole thing and didn't really know what was going on.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45072399 said:
			
		

> need some good tumblrs to follow for my personalll



Do you want like funny blogs, or somewhat hipster blogs?
Because I follow a lot of funny blogs that just reblog a bunch of hilarious stuff, and I could give you some of their URL's.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Do you want like funny blogs, or somewhat hipster blogs?
> Because I follow a lot of funny blogs that just reblog a bunch of hilarious stuff, and I could give you some of their URL's.



yeah thats what I was looking for


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45073953 said:
			
		

> yeah thats what I was looking for



Okay, hold on!

theyellowbrickroad
spicegirlsofficial
promisenottobreakmylittleheart

That's all I can find on my dash right now tgrefdw


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Hey, I just met you
and this is crazy
but here's my number,
so call me, maybe?

This song never ceases to make me happy.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdGdSRWV_R8

Someone on another forum I go on made this with a friend, and I think it's funny.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I have an obsession with nail art.












I have a lot more but that is all I have in photo bucket right now.. 
Edit: shoot.. sorry they're gigantic.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I'm so excited for camp!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

That's really cool nail art!


----------



## TylerFG

A week and a half left of school...BRING IT ON!


----------



## TylerFG

Not gonna lie, I kinda like this new outfit for Matt...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sigh it feels so great after a good run


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

heyyoo


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45095744 said:
			
		

> heyyoo



Hi.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45095744 said:
			
		

> heyyoo





TylerFG said:


> Hi.



Hey howdy hey


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Hi.





Disney~Cutie said:


> Hey howdy hey



Whatsss up?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

omg the new Total Drama Island is great.
Lightning is my spirit animal.


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> omg the new Total Drama Island is great.
> Lightning is my spirit animal.



I never really cared about that show. I didn't really get what's so funny about it...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> I never really cared about that show. I didn't really get what's so funny about it...



I love it, and they started a new season so I'm psyched


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Bohker tov!


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> omg the new Total Drama Island is great.
> Lightning is my spirit animal.



I just want to hug mike.  I think he just needs a hug.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Alot of my friends are graduating next week  Some of them thought I was a senior too. Nope, I'll be a junior next week.


----------



## TylerFG

Aww, come on, guys! This thread shouldn't be dead! (Hey, that rhymed! ) It's close to summer!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Aww, come on, guys! This thread shouldn't be dead! (Hey, that rhymed! ) It's close to summer!



I haven't been on a lot due to exams :/


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I haven't been on a lot due to exams :/



Same, but I just finished mine today!


----------



## TylerFG

Just finished the new Jukebox the Ghost album.

I feel like it'll be one of those albums I find decent but grow to love it later on.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

My finals are next week


----------



## CentralFloridian99

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoW9czgQBqE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Disney~Cutie

WDWJonasGirl said:


> My finals are next week



Same :/


----------



## TylerFG

Hey, hey, hey!


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

i finished 8th grade today


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

TylerFG said:


> Hey, hey, hey!


hey hey hey hey


----------



## TylerFG

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> i finished 8th grade today



Congrats! I just finished my last full week of school so starting Wednesday, I'm no longer a freshman!


----------



## TylerFG

Can't. Wait. Any. Longer.


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

TylerFG said:


> Congrats! I just finished my last full week of school so starting Wednesday, I'm no longer a freshman!


is freshman year scary???


----------



## TylerFG

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> is freshman year scary???



It's different, but it gets interesting. Mine happened to be filled of a-holes though (I get made fun of on an almost daily basis.), but there are some fun moments.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> i finished 8th grade today



I'm going to be a freshman in the fall too


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

TylerFG said:


> It's different, but it gets interesting. Mine happened to be filled of a-holes though (I get made fun of on an almost daily basis.), but there are some fun moments.


aw i get made fun of too. i hope my new teachers are nice


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm going to be a freshman in the fall too


----------



## TylerFG

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> aw i get made fun of too. i hope my new teachers are nice



My teachers are great, it's just the kids who like to torture me. :/


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

post wasting is fun


----------



## TylerFG

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> post wasting is fun



This.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Hi x


----------



## Disney~Cutie

omg I had the weirdest dream.
I dreamed that the people on the HOT were having a bread party, so the people on the PWT decided to have a bread party too. Then we decided to eat our bread together. Afterwards we all went on a bus to go on a road trip, and I'm not sure where we were going.

Like I'm not even joking. It was the probably one of the weirdest and most random dream I've ever had.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!




----------



## mickey'sbff

My birthday's a month from tomorrow!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

It's oh so wonderful to be back home... *sigh*


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> My birthday's a month from tomorrow!



Mine is July 12th!!!


----------



## mickey'sbff

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Mine is July 12th!!!


We're almost birthday buddies!


----------



## TylerFG

Mine's in September, so I'll be celebrating it in WDW, which I did lat year too!


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> My birthday's a month from tomorrow!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> omg I had the weirdest dream.
> I dreamed that the people on the HOT were having a bread party, so the people on the PWT decided to have a bread party too. Then we decided to eat our bread together. Afterwards we all went on a bus to go on a road trip, and I'm not sure where we were going.
> 
> Like I'm not even joking. It was the probably one of the weirdest and most random dream I've ever had.



That's interesting lol.


----------



## Fairywings

Morning all

Back!


----------



## carlandellie

Disney~Cutie said:


> omg I had the weirdest dream.
> I dreamed that the people on the HOT were having a bread party, so the people on the PWT decided to have a bread party too. Then we decided to eat our bread together. Afterwards we all went on a bus to go on a road trip, and I'm not sure where we were going.
> 
> Like I'm not even joking. It was the probably one of the weirdest and most random dream I've ever had.



I would just advise you to not urban dictionary what a bread party is...


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> We're almost birthday buddies!



Legit as it gets.


----------



## Fairywings

carlandellie said:


> I would just advise you to not urban dictionary what a bread party is...



Ooh, nice sig. I had to change mine too, because mine decided to start the ticker over for June 3rd, 2013.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

carlandellie said:


> I would just advise you to not urban dictionary what a bread party is...



Oh. My. God.
I meant bread party as in a normal party where people just eat bread to clarify.


----------



## TylerFG

I wish I had friends who weren't ignorant a$$holes.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Ooh, nice sig. I had to change mine too, because mine decided to start the ticker over for June 3rd, 2013.



Nice! I like your new avatar/icon thingy too c:


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Nice! I like your new avatar/icon thingy too c:



Thank you!


----------



## ganandem




----------



## Disney~Cutie

ganandem said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

:/


----------



## Fairywings

Watched Monsters Inc a little while ago. I hadn't seen that movie in a while, so it was pretty good.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I just remembered the Tonys are on tonight


----------



## TylerFG

God, where's that smiley of the smilley throwing the ball against the wall when I need it...


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

TylerFG said:


> God, where's that smiley of the smilley throwing the ball against the wall when I need it...


Found it:


----------



## StarTunnel

Well it's been an exciting day down in WDW.
A squirrel took a liking to me at the pool and sat next to my chair while I fed him cheetohs, and It's pouring buckets down here.  The rest of my family won't be in for a few hours with all the delays.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Well it's been an exciting day down in WDW.
> A squirrel took a liking to me at the pool and sat next to my chair while I fed him cheetohs, and It's pouring buckets down here.  The rest of my family won't be in for a few hours with all the delays.



That stinks about the rain, but I hope you have a good time!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

StarTunnel said:


> Well it's been an exciting day down in WDW.
> A squirrel took a liking to me at the pool and sat next to my chair while I fed him cheetohs, and It's pouring buckets down here.  The rest of my family won't be in for a few hours with all the delays.



EMBRACE THE RAIN! Rainy days end up being some of our best park days. You can WALK onto some of the awesome attractions...over and over and over.

HAVE A DISNEY-TASTIC TRIP!!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> EMBRACE THE RAIN! Rainy days end up being some of our best park days. You can WALK onto some of the awesome attractions...over and over and over.
> 
> HAVE A DISNEY-TASTIC TRIP!!!



Someone's hyper this morning...............


----------



## TylerFG

2 more days....BRING IT!


----------



## TylerFG

That's it. I can't take it anymore. I WANT MORE WHO RIGHT NOW DANGIT!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sigh I think I did bad on my Latin speaking exam, but oh well what can you do


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> God, where's that smiley of the smilley throwing the ball against the wall when I need it...


Where's that teleporting smilie when you need it? It's probably the LEAST useful smilie in existence, and this one time a couple weeks ago, I felt it was necessary, and it was no where to be found!


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

hi post wasties


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

its not as active on here today as the hangout thread


----------



## mickey'sbff

Last full day of school!  Just two more half days to get through!


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Last full day of school!  Just two more half days to get through!



My last day is tomorrow.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> hi post wasties




Hi there Brittany!




mickey'sbff said:


> Last full day of school!  Just two more half days to get through!





TylerFG said:


> My last day is tomorrow.




Goodness gracious! You guys go really late! I have been done since May 31st. But mazel tov on graduation! Have a DISNEY-tastic summer!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Going to try to be the 1,00st post!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Stupidest smilies:

Here we go.....


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Oh my Mickey. BRAIN FART! 

I was thinking that each hundred only goes to 60. Like it count....57, 58, 59, 100.

Like you count in time? 

THERE IS NO WAY I AM POSTING FIFTY MORE TIMES...so never mind about the whole 1,000st post on this thread. 

No...just no.


----------



## mickey'sbff

June 14th is pretty early for NJ. Last year we didn't get out until the 20th, at least. It really just depends on how many snow days we use during the school year.


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


>



God, where's Erin when I need her?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> hi post wasties



Hey!!



mickey'sbff said:


> June 14th is pretty early for NJ. Last year we didn't get out until the 20th, at least. It really just depends on how many snow days we use during the school year.



My last day is the 20th this year


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Schools over and josh devine tweeted me


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45163847 said:
			
		

> Schools over and josh devine tweeted me



Congrats for no school.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Congrats for no school.



 haha x


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45164128 said:
			
		

> haha x



Have you started exams yet? I'm still freaking out over our regents exams because I just freak out over everything


----------



## mickey'sbff

Gah, I'm reading this book and it's just so good I can't get over it


----------



## TylerFG

I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



*applause* Awesome!


----------



## mickey'sbff

I have one more day, but its a half day and all we have is an assembely that takes up half of the day.


But oh my gosh, today was one of the funniest days of my life.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> *applause* Awesome!



Haha thanks.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I have one more day, but its a half day and all we have is an assembely that takes up half of the day.
> 
> 
> But oh my gosh, today was one of the funniest days of my life.



Oh nice.

And what happened?


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> Oh nice.
> 
> And what happened?



I'll tell you over FD?


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I'll tell you over FD?



PM me the link.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

So stressed over Earth Science it's not even funny


----------



## CowboyErin

Disney~Cutie said:


> So stressed over Earth Science it's not even funny



I didn't personally take that regents, but I've heard from my friends that have taken it in the past that it's really easy. Apparently almost all of the stuff is on the reference sheets? I don't know, I skipped to bio.


----------



## Fairywings

CowboyErin said:


> I didn't personally take that regents, but I've heard from my friends that have taken it in the past that it's really easy. Apparently almost all of the stuff is on the reference sheets? I don't know, I skipped to bio.



We don't have an earth science class. It's just science up to 8th grade, and 9th is Bio, 10th is Chem, 11th is Physics, and seniore year they give you a couple of choices, which I believe is Anatomy, Honors Chemistry, Psychology, Life Science, and maybe one more.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

"There's a boy next to me... and I think he's the tops, he's where everything stops. How I love to love him from afar..." Oh, Ingrid Michaelson...

And now, after that random outburst...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

CowboyErin said:


> I didn't personally take that regents, but I've heard from my friends that have taken it in the past that it's really easy. Apparently almost all of the stuff is on the reference sheets? I don't know, I skipped to bio.



Yeah, it was easier than I expected it to be, so hopefully I did well!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah, it was easier than I expected it to be, so hopefully I did well!



Yay!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Hi anyone and everyone that is online!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hi anyone and everyone that is online!



Hi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!



Hiya Wings! How was Callie-four-ny-yay?


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hiya Wings! How was Callie-four-ny-yay?



It was so fun! I'm thinking of starting my trip report next week.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> It was so fun! I'm thinking of starting my trip report next week.



Oh oh oh! YES! PM when you start it so I can be the FIRST to comment


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh oh oh! YES! PM when you start it so I can be the FIRST to comment



Lol !

I will. Your wish is my command!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Lol !
> 
> I will. Your wish is my command!



You just made me think of the Princess Bride, and how he always says, "As you wish!"

Have you seen that movie? I honestly hate it-it is so cliche, but what fairytale is not?-but I endure it for the sake of it being categorized as a "classic". I just wonder why "classics" could not have a little more comedy and action in them instead of dumb accents and fake blood.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You just made me think of the Princess Bride, and how he always says, "As you wish!"
> 
> Have you seen that movie? I honestly hate it-it is so cliche, but what fairytale is not?-but I endure it for the sake of it being categorized as a "classic". I just wonder why "classics" could not have a little more comedy and action in them instead of dumb accents and fake blood.



I liked that movie.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I liked that movie.



...oh...

Sorry. Everyone has their opinions. I loved it when I watched it forever ago...but I had just forgotten some of the scenes. And I act a lot, so I never focus on the movie as a whole...I focus on the details, bloopers, screw-ups, what they could to improve, etc.

Basically...never watch a movie with me (UNLESS IT IS DISNEY!!!)...I am super negative when it comes to films.

Good thing I do not want to marry! I would be a horrible movie date.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> ...oh...
> 
> Sorry. Everyone has their opinions. I loved it when I watched it forever ago...but I had just forgotten some of the scenes. And I act a lot, so I never focus on the movie as a whole...I focus on the details, bloopers, screw-ups, what they could to improve, etc.
> 
> Basically...never watch a movie with me (UNLESS IT IS DISNEY!!!)...I am super negative when it comes to films.
> 
> Good thing I do not want to marry! I would be a horrible movie date.



I's alright. Everything's cool. Well, it is an 80's or 90's movie, so they don't always have the greatest effects....... I've acted before too (I like acting) but usually I forget about it when I'm watching a movie except for the words and if something just really blows me away. And sometimes I have trouble "reading" whether the acting is good or bad and what the scene is really about. I have trouble sometimes with facial expressions to and stuff, so you know. 

I love Disney movies the most though.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> It was so fun! I'm thinking of starting my trip report next week.



Oooo, post a link when you start! I'd love to read it


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Oooo, post a link when you start! I'd love to read it



Okay!


----------



## CowboyErin

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah, it was easier than I expected it to be, so hopefully I did well!



Good!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Duffysmyboy

Hello everybody.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Duffysmyboy said:


> Hello everybody.


----------



## TylerFG

Waking up to hear my my mom crying on the phone about how her and her boyfriend got into another fight: Great way to start the morning!


----------



## TylerFG

Yep, I'm pretty much crying right now.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

hi


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Yep, I'm pretty much crying right now.



aw noo


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45206581 said:
			
		

> aw noo



I'll PM you.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> I'll PM you.



okay


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

But if you know
How do you get up from an all time low
I'm in pieces
It seems like peace is
The only thing I never know
How do you get up from an all time low
I can't even find a place to start
How do I choose between my head and heart
Till it ceases I never know
How do you get up from an all time low


----------



## Fairywings

Hi


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Hi


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Hi



Hey.


----------



## Fairywings

How are you guys?


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*sigh* I always come on here when no one's on... Hi anyway, though!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Yep, I'm pretty much crying right now.



Awww...


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Awww...



Everything's fine now.


----------



## Fairywings

Well...........today was interesting. Watched The Incredibles. Man, I hadn't seen that movie in forever!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Well...........today was interesting. Watched The Incredibles. Man, I hadn't seen that movie in forever!



Every night during the Summer we always watch a Disney movie, kind of a tradition I guess. Last night we watched BatB, yesterday I watched So Dear to my Heart, the night before Tarzan...it goes on.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

New Signature


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Every night during the Summer we always watch a Disney movie, kind of a tradition I guess. Last night we watched BatB, yesterday I watched So Dear to my Heart, the night before Tarzan...it goes on.



Cool.


----------



## dizguy2319

I really want to watch Alice Comedies. Or some Oswald.


----------



## mickey'sbff

dizguy2319 said:


> I really want to watch Alice Comedies. Or some Oswald.


Oswald... meaning that octopus show?


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Oswald... meaning that octopus show?



I'm assuming the Lucky Rabbit.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> I'm assuming the Lucky Rabbit.



Oh yeah! And then dumb Charles Mintz comes along and freakin' steals him!


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh yeah! And then dumb Charles Mintz comes along and freakin' steals him!



Well, at least he's back with Disney now.


----------



## TylerFG

brb reaching the point of clinical depression


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> I'm assuming the Lucky Rabbit.


Ohhhh, sorry, had a blonde moment there. Even though I'm not even blonde.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> brb reaching the point of clinical depression


----------



## mickey'sbff

I live in New Jersey but I've only been to Wawa like maybe twice in my life. What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


>



PM me.


----------



## TylerFG

Because nobody ****ing cares about me when I'm upset.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Because nobody ****ing cares about me when I'm upset.



Are you okay?


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Are you okay?



No. PM me.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Well...........today was interesting. Watched The Incredibles. Man, I hadn't seen that movie in forever!



Love that movie!



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45210916 said:
			
		

> New Signature



omg it's beautiful


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy




----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

no one is ever on when im on


----------



## TylerFG

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> no one is ever on when im on



I am.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> I am.



Ditto!!


Okay, I have a really dumb and super sad question. Who is Amy? I can not figure it out!!!! 

mickey'sbff-Sars
chip&dale-Becca
disney~cutie-Robino
TylerFG-Tyler
mimiloveswdw-Erin
LionKingDramaQueen-Abby
fairywings-Wings/ a name that shall not be named....VOLDEMORT...haha jk but I do not want to publicly announce her name
Startunnel- ChaCha/Jay
...and there are some others of course

BUT WHO IS AMY?!


----------



## mickey'sbff

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ditto!!
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a really dumb and super sad question. Who is Amy? I can not figure it out!!!!
> 
> mickey'sbff-Sars
> chip&dale-Becca
> disney~cutie-Robino
> TylerFG-Tyler
> mimiloveswdw-Erin
> LionKingDramaQueen-Abby
> fairywings-Wings/ a name that shall not be named....VOLDEMORT...haha jk but I do not want to publicly announce her name
> Startunnel- ChaCha/Jay
> ...and there are some others of course
> 
> BUT WHO IS AMY?!



Amy from last summer? Wasn't she Stitch something? But she left the boards like, a year ago, so I don't know if that's he one you're talking about.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ditto!!
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a really dumb and super sad question. Who is Amy? I can not figure it out!!!!
> 
> mickey'sbff-Sars
> chip&dale-Becca
> disney~cutie-Robino
> TylerFG-Tyler
> mimiloveswdw-Erin
> LionKingDramaQueen-Abby
> fairywings-Wings/ a name that shall not be named....VOLDEMORT...haha jk but I do not want to publicly announce her name
> Startunnel- ChaCha/Jay
> ...and there are some others of course
> 
> BUT WHO IS AMY?!



stitch95


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> Amy from last summer? Wasn't she Stitch something? But she left the boards like, a year ago, so I don't know if that's he one you're talking about.





MickeyisBeast said:


> stitch95



yeah that was her. i had seen some people talking about her recently but i do not remember who or where i saw it. thanks guys!


----------



## Fairywings

Hello everyone!


----------



## dizguy2319

So I was reading reviews of Sleeping Beauty on Amazon, when suddenly this shows up.


----------



## dizguy2319

Finding Nemo:

"Brother Bear is what a Disney movie should be, NOT the mindless violence of Finding Nemo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"The acting in this film also leaves much to be desired. Ellen Degeneris was completely annoying as Dori. She completely over acts and gets way too into her own lines like "LOOK HOW FUNNY I AM!!!!!!!!! HEY EVERYONE LOOK AT ME I AM JUST SO COMPLETELY FUNNY," not that that's any different than her usual comedy routine. The voice of Nemo's father is also unbelievebly annoying, like Dori he completely overacts and screams all his lines. Everybody else in the film was alright I guess, nothing special."

"What is Dora's background? Why does Bruce the shark not want to eat fish anymore? Do we see Marlon's response to losing his wife? Maybe a need for revenge? And what about all the fish in the fishtank?"

"I didn't even feel bad when Marlin's wife Coral died. It was just a failed attempt to make the movie emotional."

Make Mine Music:

"Watch out for "The Whale Who Wanted to Sing at the Met". It starts out as a sweet story about a whale who can sing opera and dreams of performing on stage. He swims up to a boat to sing for a famous conductor, who brings him to the Metropolitan Opera, where he's a big hit. That was when I left the room for a minute -- only to come running back when my kids started screaming. It turns out that the performance part was only a fantasy, and what happens in the next scene is that the guy on the boat harpoons Willie, and he's killed under a blood-red stormy sky with scary sound effects. Then the narrator says "Don't be sad, surely he went to whale heaven to sing with the angels" and that's the end. My six-year-old couldn't stop crying. What a dirty trick to play on little kids. I suggest skipping this chapter if your kids are troubled by that sort of thing."

Wat.


----------



## Fairywings

..........................................................................................................................................................................

These are Disney movies. And these are kinda odd reviews.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Hello everyone!



Hey girl!



dizguy2319 said:


> So I was reading reviews of Sleeping Beauty on Amazon, when suddenly this shows up.





dizguy2319 said:


> Finding Nemo:
> 
> "Brother Bear is what a Disney movie should be, NOT the mindless violence of Finding Nemo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> "The acting in this film also leaves much to be desired. Ellen Degeneris was completely annoying as Dori. She completely over acts and gets way too into her own lines like "LOOK HOW FUNNY I AM!!!!!!!!! HEY EVERYONE LOOK AT ME I AM JUST SO COMPLETELY FUNNY," not that that's any different than her usual comedy routine. The voice of Nemo's father is also unbelievebly annoying, like Dori he completely overacts and screams all his lines. Everybody else in the film was alright I guess, nothing special."
> 
> "What is Dora's background? Why does Bruce the shark not want to eat fish anymore? Do we see Marlon's response to losing his wife? Maybe a need for revenge? And what about all the fish in the fishtank?"
> 
> "I didn't even feel bad when Marlin's wife Coral died. It was just a failed attempt to make the movie emotional."
> 
> Make Mine Music:
> 
> "Watch out for "The Whale Who Wanted to Sing at the Met". It starts out as a sweet story about a whale who can sing opera and dreams of performing on stage. He swims up to a boat to sing for a famous conductor, who brings him to the Metropolitan Opera, where he's a big hit. That was when I left the room for a minute -- only to come running back when my kids started screaming. It turns out that the performance part was only a fantasy, and what happens in the next scene is that the guy on the boat harpoons Willie, and he's killed under a blood-red stormy sky with scary sound effects. Then the narrator says "Don't be sad, surely he went to whale heaven to sing with the angels" and that's the end. My six-year-old couldn't stop crying. What a dirty trick to play on little kids. I suggest skipping this chapter if your kids are troubled by that sort of thing."
> 
> Wat.



Oh my goodness gracious. Marlon, Dora, LOOK HOW FUNNY I AM!!!!!!!!!!! HEY EVERYONE LOOK AT ME!!!!!!!! I AM JUST SO COMPLETELY FUNNY!!!!!!!. 

I just can not even-

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## dizguy2319

fairywings said:


> ..........................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> These are disney movies. And these are kinda odd reviews.





lionkingdramaqueen said:


> hey girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious. Marlon, dora, look how funny i am!!!!!!!!!!! Hey everyone look at me!!!!!!!! I am just so completely funny!!!!!!!.
> 
> I just can not even-
> 
> wow. Just wow.



I am just so completely funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious. Marlon, Dora, LOOK HOW FUNNY I AM!!!!!!!!!!! HEY EVERYONE LOOK AT ME!!!!!!!! I AM JUST SO COMPLETELY FUNNY!!!!!!!.
> 
> I just can not even-
> 
> Wow. Just wow.



Just finished writing my TR and posted. Now once I figure out how to link it, I'll post it on the TR thread.


----------



## dizguy2319

Monsters Inc:

"Disney is known for putting out bad movies, but this is hands down the worst movie ever released by Disney. The monsters didn't scare me at all and everything was so unrealistic. I thought monsters were scary? Instead of achieving the horror of a good monster movie we receive the buffonery of some teen fad movie."


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Fairywings said:


> Just finished writing my TR and posted. Now once I figure out how to link it, I'll post it on the TR thread.



oh, oh I wanna read it! I love reading TBers trip reports lol


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Monsters Inc:
> 
> "Disney is known for putting out bad movies, but this is hands down the worst movie ever released by Disney. The monsters didn't scare me at all and everything was so unrealistic. I thought monsters were scary? Instead of achieving the horror of a good monster movie we receive the buffonery of some teen fad movie."



Terrible. It's not supposed to be "realistic" or an adult horror movie.  What is wrong with the world?


----------



## Fairywings

Posted the link.


----------



## Fairywings

Yay, everything worked!

Sorry if the first post isn't great.


----------



## dizguy2319

Hercules:

"The Lion King was closer to Hamlet then this was to the original myth."

"This also has a "new wave" animation style that really is distracting as well. I think Pokemon has better animation style than this movie (I can't believe I can actually say that!)."

"sorri but this disney is no classic."

"WHAT A RIP-OFF OF GREEK MYTHOLOGY! HERA WAS NOT HERCULES MOTHER, SHE HATED HIM! I COULD GO ON AND ON ABOUT HOW BAD THIS MOVIES MYTHOLOGY WAS, BUT I'LL SPARE YOU. THE ANAMATION WAS HORRIBLE! DISNEYS IDEA OF GREEK ART MADE ME SICK! SPARE ME! AS YOU CAN FIGURE OUT, THE MOVIES PLOT WAS PREDICTABLE! THANKS DISNEY, YOU'RE PROOF THAT AMERICA IS GETTING DUMBER! HELP! THE PART ABOUT HERCULES BEING STOLEN BY HADES WAS VERY INACCURATE!"

"THE MYTH WAS TOTALLY SCREWED UP.IN THE STORY, GODS DIDN'T GLOW AND WERE NOT THAT FAT.WHAT HAPPENED?!? WHY WAS EVERYTHING LOPSIDED? HADES WOULDN'T HURT A FLY! ANYONE WITH AN IQ OF .00001 WOULD HAVE RUN SCREAMING OUT OF THE THEATER!!!!!! HERCULES WAS OBVIOUSLY NOT THAT STRONG.HOW THE HECK DID HE PICK UP A TORNADO?HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF POSSIBLE, WE WOULD HAVE GIVEN IT A -1 STAR RATING!!!"

"When HERACLES is in that palace place, and he is being painted on that vase, he is wearing a lion's fur. That lion happens to be Scar, from the Lion King, and I suppose he was supposed to be the Nemean Lion. They look nothing alike!"

"It's like Disney hired a five year old to design characters and he hated them, so he drew hideous abominations Quasimodo would get sick form watching."


Quasimodo would get sick form watching.

_Quasimodo would get sick form watching._


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Yay, everything worked!
> 
> Sorry if the first post isn't great.



Nice job!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Nice job!



Thanks.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Thanks.



Welcome.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Hercules:
> 
> "The Lion King was closer to Hamlet then this was to the original myth."
> 
> "This also has a "new wave" animation style that really is distracting as well. I think Pokemon has better animation style than this movie (I can't believe I can actually say that!)."
> 
> "sorri but this disney is no classic."
> 
> "WHAT A RIP-OFF OF GREEK MYTHOLOGY! HERA WAS NOT HERCULES MOTHER, SHE HATED HIM! I COULD GO ON AND ON ABOUT HOW BAD THIS MOVIES MYTHOLOGY WAS, BUT I'LL SPARE YOU. THE ANAMATION WAS HORRIBLE! DISNEYS IDEA OF GREEK ART MADE ME SICK! SPARE ME! AS YOU CAN FIGURE OUT, THE MOVIES PLOT WAS PREDICTABLE! THANKS DISNEY, YOU'RE PROOF THAT AMERICA IS GETTING DUMBER! HELP! THE PART ABOUT HERCULES BEING STOLEN BY HADES WAS VERY INACCURATE!"
> 
> "THE MYTH WAS TOTALLY SCREWED UP.IN THE STORY, GODS DIDN'T GLOW AND WERE NOT THAT FAT.WHAT HAPPENED?!? WHY WAS EVERYTHING LOPSIDED? HADES WOULDN'T HURT A FLY! ANYONE WITH AN IQ OF .00001 WOULD HAVE RUN SCREAMING OUT OF THE THEATER!!!!!! HERCULES WAS OBVIOUSLY NOT THAT STRONG.HOW THE HECK DID HE PICK UP A TORNADO?HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF POSSIBLE, WE WOULD HAVE GIVEN IT A -1 STAR RATING!!!"
> 
> "When HERACLES is in that palace place, and he is being painted on that vase, he is wearing a lion's fur. That lion happens to be Scar, from the Lion King, and I suppose he was supposed to be the Nemean Lion. They look nothing alike!"
> 
> "It's like Disney hired a five year old to design characters and he hated them, so he drew hideous abominations Quasimodo would get sick form watching."
> 
> 
> Quasimodo would get sick form watching.
> 
> _Quasimodo would get sick form watching._





OH MY GOSH! I CAN NOT GET OVER THESE!!! Love them!

Keep them coming...please!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> OH MY GOSH! I CAN NOT GET OVER THESE!!! Love them!
> 
> Keep them coming...please!


----------



## dizguy2319

Aladdin:

"I was seriously disturbed by this film. Who ever wrote this must have been a deeply deranged individual with a really sick mind because some of the scenes in this movie are just down right despicable and gross."

"I am appalled by all the positive reviews. This movie sends the worst message to children. Please everyone, strip away the visuals and the catchy music and look carefully at the storyline. It is about a poor boy who has big dreams. But rather than trying to work his way up, he resorts to stealing. Apparently the only way one can succeed in life is by finding a magic Genie in a bottle. But worst of them all is the princess. She is a rich spoiled girl who is bored to death, complaining about her life while ignoring the street children eating out of trash cans outside her palace wall. There are never any indication that these two did anything to help anybody else but themselves. Shame on you, Disney!"

"Do yourself a favor buy a Dreamworks animated film like Antz, Chicken Run or Shrek. Disney films are way to over-rated. My son really enjoys 'Quest for Camelot' and 'Jimmy Neutron Boy Genius'."

"the talent that comes from Disney is nothing like it use to be when Walt ran the business. So this movie is pretty poor in my estimations."







Took me a while to find these.


----------



## Fairywings

Wow. These people disturb me. Their poor children.


----------



## dizguy2319

Pocahontas:

"I saw this movie in the theater when it was released in '85."

"Poca Haunts Us"

"BRING BACK TIGER LILLY!"

"Now, we have 3-month-old daughter, and I am terrified at the prospect that Pocahontas will somehow sneak into our house again in the not too distant future. I am determined to make her life Pocahontas-free if at all possible."

"Okay shoot me already. She suddenly can speak English and her best friend is tree. Allright Disney I'm tired of the whacky charactors already give it a rest!"

"It seems to me that people are afraid to give Disney bad reviews. DISNEY SHOULD BE ASHAMED!"

"I thought this movie was pointless and violent."


----------



## dizguy2319

HonD:

"Sweet Lord. I truly wonder if Disney ever read this book. As far as I see it, if it was their goal to decipate a classic tale,it was GOTHIC for god's sake, then they undoubtebly accomplished their goal. Sure it's beatiful,but animation should be judged by the depth of it's story,ESPECIALLY when it's a novel such as this one. I don't know how Disney could have ruined it, but they did( the charecters are so fleshed out, I dont know how Disney disregarded the tortured soul of the Hunchback, and made him a happy singing fellow, but they did.Also, the Hunchback was horrible, the only thing I saw wrong with him was the fact that he had a hump. If it was that way in the book He MIGHT have been accepted, but in the book he is a deformed freak.I feel sorry that Victor Hugo's tireless efforts put into the research of his novel, can be unrespected in such a manner. The Hunchback of Notre Dame is such an UNobvious choice for a family film, that I'm not even sure why they tried. For all you people who like the film, I pity you, read the book. See the wonders of Victor Hugo's amazing talent for description, but the fact that you liked it was your opinion. This is mine, this film is a discrace to not only the novel, but classic literature in itself, it should have never been made..."

"This was made during Disney's "Oh Gawd, we're out of original ideas!" period."

"Why does Disney keep instisting on taking these dark, disturbing tales, such as Pocahontas, Alladin and the Huntchback of Notre Dame (which, by the way is really Notre Dame of Paris) and making them into cutsey kids films? And, oh, lets give it a happy wappy, cutesy wutesy ending. Screw that; this is a dark, sad and disturbing tale AND THAT'S THE WAY THIS STORY SHOULD BE!"

"This movie has the horrible music from the same song-writer as the little mermaid. Walt Disney would be terrified if he viewed this movie."

"there Is a song with cursing in it!"

"This movie is very anti-religious."


----------



## dizguy2319

Pinocchio: 

"But upon putting it in the player today, found out that the Prince of Egypt was actually on it. The cover and holder showed Pinocchio. This was a very sad mistake by Buena Vista Home Entertainment."

"I've always hated this movie, not due to it's "violent and disturbing content" but because of it's bad acting and pure stupidity."

"Explain to me why Pinoccio suddenly drowns at the end of the movie when earlier on the was walking at the botton of the ocean talking to the fish without any indication that he needs air to live in the first place?! It was just plain stupid, a move to make the viewers feel bad for the little hero, when his death makes no sense!"

"Pinocchio, yes.. one of Disney's better films before the organization went bad."

"All in all, Pinocchio is only of interest to VERY young children. Otherwise, do not waste your money. If you want a good family film, rent Amblimation's 'Balto' instead."

"I hate the goldfish, however!"

"With all of it's fluff and happy themes, how can you show this to our children when there is so much suffering in the world? I think its grossly unfair to the children of other countries who are dying of starvation or war for our own children to enjoy something so blatently moralizing. I believe that there are some religious undertones in the story as well that should have been kept in check. Please, for our children's sake and future, avoid this harmful film."

"DO NOT SEE IT!! YOU WILL DIE!!"

"I think that if you wanted to watch something educational, watch some presidential speech.. or rugrats.. none of these new age cartoons or old age cartoons such as this. "

"If I could put a penny on every stupid line said in this movie, I would be richer than mr.gates."


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Aladdin:
> 
> "I was seriously disturbed by this film. Who ever wrote this must have been a deeply deranged individual with a really sick mind because some of the scenes in this movie are just down right despicable and gross."
> 
> "I am appalled by all the positive reviews. This movie sends the worst message to children. Please everyone, strip away the visuals and the catchy music and look carefully at the storyline. It is about a poor boy who has big dreams. But rather than trying to work his way up, he resorts to stealing. Apparently the only way one can succeed in life is by finding a magic Genie in a bottle. But worst of them all is the princess. She is a rich spoiled girl who is bored to death, complaining about her life while ignoring the street children eating out of trash cans outside her palace wall. There are never any indication that these two did anything to help anybody else but themselves. Shame on you, Disney!"
> 
> "Do yourself a favor buy a Dreamworks animated film like Antz, Chicken Run or Shrek. Disney films are way to over-rated. *My son really enjoys 'Quest for Camelot' and 'Jimmy Neutron Boy Genius'."*
> 
> "the talent that comes from Disney is nothing like it use to be when Walt ran the business. So this movie is pretty poor in my estimations."



NO ONE ASKED YOU!!



dizguy2319 said:


> Pocahontas:
> 
> "I saw this movie in the theater when it was released in '85."
> 
> "Poca Haunts Us"
> 
> "BRING BACK TIGER LILLY!"
> 
> "Now, we have 3-month-old daughter, and I am terrified at the prospect that Pocahontas will somehow sneak into our house again in the not too distant future. I am determined to make her life Pocahontas-free if at all possible."
> 
> "Okay shoot me already. She suddenly can speak English and her best friend is tree. Allright Disney I'm tired of the whacky charactors already give it a rest!"
> 
> "It seems to me that people are afraid to give Disney bad reviews. DISNEY SHOULD BE ASHAMED!"
> 
> "I thought this movie was pointless and violent."



TIGER LILLY?!?! Are you kidding me? This is Pocahontas...not Peter Pan!!

And Poca Haunts Us?? 



dizguy2319 said:


> HonD:
> 
> "Sweet Lord. I truly wonder if Disney ever read this book. As far as I see it, if it was their goal to decipate a classic tale,it was GOTHIC for god's sake, then they undoubtebly accomplished their goal. Sure it's beatiful,but animation should be judged by the depth of it's story,ESPECIALLY when it's a novel such as this one. I don't know how Disney could have ruined it, but they did( the charecters are so fleshed out, I dont know how Disney disregarded the tortured soul of the Hunchback, and made him a happy singing fellow, but they did.Also, the Hunchback was horrible, the only thing I saw wrong with him was the fact that he had a hump. If it was that way in the book He MIGHT have been accepted, but in the book he is a deformed freak.I feel sorry that Victor Hugo's tireless efforts put into the research of his novel, can be unrespected in such a manner. The Hunchback of Notre Dame is such an UNobvious choice for a family film, that I'm not even sure why they tried. For all you people who like the film, I pity you, read the book. See the wonders of Victor Hugo's amazing talent for description, but the fact that you liked it was your opinion. This is mine, this film is a discrace to not only the novel, but classic literature in itself, it should have never been made..."
> 
> *"This was made during Disney's "Oh Gawd, we're out of original ideas!" period."
> *
> "Why does Disney keep instisting on taking these dark, disturbing tales, such as Pocahontas, Alladin and the Huntchback of Notre Dame (which, by the way is really Notre Dame of Paris) and making them into cutsey kids films? And, oh, lets give it a happy wappy, cutesy wutesy ending. Screw that; this is a dark, sad and disturbing tale AND THAT'S THE WAY THIS STORY SHOULD BE!"
> 
> "This movie has the horrible music from the same song-writer as the little mermaid. Walt Disney would be terrified if he viewed this movie."
> 
> "there Is a song with cursing in it!"
> 
> "This movie is very anti-religious."



And you were obviously in the "Oh God, I need to learn to spell" phase when you typed this review.


These are making my day.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> NO ONE ASKED YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> TIGER LILLY?!?! Are you kidding me? This is Pocahontas...not Peter Pan!!
> 
> And Poca Haunts Us??
> 
> 
> 
> And you were obviously in the "Oh God, I need to learn to spell" phase when you typed this review.
> 
> 
> These are making my day.



I can't stop.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Pinocchio:
> 
> "But upon putting it in the player today, found out that the Prince of Egypt was actually on it. The cover and holder showed Pinocchio. This was a very sad mistake by Buena Vista Home Entertainment."
> 
> "I've always hated this movie, not due to it's "violent and disturbing content" but because of it's bad acting and pure stupidity."
> 
> "Explain to me why Pinoccio suddenly drowns at the end of the movie when earlier on the was walking at the botton of the ocean talking to the fish without any indication that he needs air to live in the first place?! It was just plain stupid, a move to make the viewers feel bad for the little hero, when his death makes no sense!"
> 
> "Pinocchio, yes.. one of Disney's better films before the organization went bad."
> 
> "All in all, Pinocchio is only of interest to VERY young children. Otherwise, do not waste your money. If you want a good family film, rent Amblimation's 'Balto' instead."
> 
> "I hate the goldfish, however!"
> 
> *"With all of it's fluff and happy themes, how can you show this to our children when there is so much suffering in the world? I think its grossly unfair to the children of other countries who are dying of starvation or war for our own children to enjoy something so blatently moralizing. I believe that there are some religious undertones in the story as well that should have been kept in check. Please, for our children's sake and future, avoid this harmful film."
> 
> "DO NOT SEE IT!! YOU WILL DIE!!"*
> 
> "I think that if you wanted to watch something educational, watch some presidential speech.. or rugrats.. none of these new age cartoons or old age cartoons such as this. "
> 
> "If I could put a penny on every stupid line said in this movie, I would be richer than mr.gates."



I just died. Truly and honestly. Dead.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I just died. Truly and honestly. Dead.



I watched Pinocchio the other day, I must be a zombie.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I watched Pinocchio the other day, I must be a zombie.



Join the club.


----------



## dizguy2319

Lady and the Tramp:

"It is great if you are Korean. Too bad my 3 year old grandaughters are not. What a dissappointment!!!! Now I have to try to return it."

There was only one, but I had to post it.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Pinocchio:
> 
> "But upon putting it in the player today, found out that the Prince of Egypt was actually on it. The cover and holder showed Pinocchio. This was a very sad mistake by Buena Vista Home Entertainment."
> 
> "I've always hated this movie, not due to it's "violent and disturbing content" but because of it's bad acting and pure stupidity."
> 
> "Explain to me why Pinoccio suddenly drowns at the end of the movie when earlier on the was walking at the botton of the ocean talking to the fish without any indication that he needs air to live in the first place?! It was just plain stupid, a move to make the viewers feel bad for the little hero, when his death makes no sense!"
> 
> "Pinocchio, yes.. one of Disney's better films before the organization went bad."
> 
> "All in all, Pinocchio is only of interest to VERY young children. Otherwise, do not waste your money. If you want a good family film, rent Amblimation's 'Balto' instead."
> 
> "I hate the goldfish, however!"
> 
> "With all of it's fluff and happy themes, how can you show this to our children when there is so much suffering in the world? I think its grossly unfair to the children of other countries who are dying of starvation or war for our own children to enjoy something so blatently moralizing. I believe that there are some religious undertones in the story as well that should have been kept in check. Please, for our children's sake and future, avoid this harmful film."
> 
> "DO NOT SEE IT!! YOU WILL DIE!!"
> 
> "I think that if you wanted to watch something educational, watch some presidential speech.. or rugrats.. none of these new age cartoons or old age cartoons such as this. "
> 
> "If I could put a penny on every stupid line said in this movie, I would be richer than mr.gates."



"DO NOT SEE IT!! YOU WILL DIE!!"??????

These......these are just wrong. Insane.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lady and the Tramp:
> 
> "It is great if you are Korean. Too bad my 3 year old grandaughters are not. What a dissappointment!!!! Now I have to try to return it."
> 
> There was only one, but I had to post it.



What.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Lady and the Tramp:
> 
> "It is great if you are Korean. Too bad my 3 year old grandaughters are not. What a dissappointment!!!! Now I have to try to return it."
> 
> There was only one, but I had to post it.



What does being Korean have anything to do with Lay and the Tramp?!

...and where are you finding these?


----------



## dizguy2319

Dumbo:

"My two year old was frightened by the darkness and mean-spirited behavior of every character in this movie."

"Although the theme of the movie follows closely with other Disney flims (an outcast who "wins" in the end), the cruelty suffered by Dumbo is not."

"It was a very dark, depressing movie."

"Dumbo is really sad and depressing."

"I don't care if it was made 200 years ago!"

"Not to mention, the taunting, scary pink elephants, fire, drunkeness....Disgusting! Oh, and if your mom helps you through it, they lock her up. Nice messages for the little people (NOT!)"

"I purchased this for 2 children based off of reviews only to get cringe-filled reports from my girlfriends. As soon as my friends sat down to watch the movie with their children they knew that I hadn't actually watched Dumbo before."

"i know this movie is a "classic"... but come on! this is one horrible movie for this day and age. i'm refusing to let my son watch this anymore!
#1- those mean, horrible elephants who pick on baby dumbo... because of a deformatity (?sp)! would you do that to someone you first meet who may have something wrong with him. and to snub the mother...!...
#2- there is no way on this earth that they would let kids touch an elephant! let along grab it and pick on it. of course the mother elephant gets mad... WOULDN'T YOU if it was your child!
#3- taking away the mother from her child! how dare they! and for so long!
#4- showing the dumbo drunk! pink elephants! come on! do you really want your child to ask you about that?
#5- those rude, obnoxious(?sp) clowns!
#6- portraying the crows as "blacks" just because they are black. shamfull!"

"disney movies are to show our kids a fun time about sorta real life things to other creatures! this is one movie that disney should be ashamed of!"

"i can't believe all the other reviewers gave it 5 stars, just 'cause it's an old disney movie."


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What does being Korean have anything to do with Lay and the Tramp?!
> 
> ...and where are you finding these?



Straight from Amazon.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Dumbo:
> 
> "My two year old was frightened by the darkness and mean-spirited behavior of every character in this movie."
> 
> "Although the theme of the movie follows closely with other Disney flims (an outcast who "wins" in the end), the cruelty suffered by Dumbo is not."
> 
> "It was a very dark, depressing movie."
> 
> "Dumbo is really sad and depressing."
> 
> "I don't care if it was made 200 years ago!"
> 
> "Not to mention, the taunting, scary pink elephants, fire, drunkeness....Disgusting! Oh, and if your mom helps you through it, they lock her up. Nice messages for the little people (NOT!)"
> 
> "I purchased this for 2 children based off of reviews only to get cringe-filled reports from my girlfriends. As soon as my friends sat down to watch the movie with their children they knew that I hadn't actually watched Dumbo before."
> 
> "i know this movie is a "classic"... but come on! this is one horrible movie for this day and age. i'm refusing to let my son watch this anymore!
> #1- those mean, horrible elephants who pick on baby dumbo... because of a deformatity (?sp)! would you do that to someone you first meet who may have something wrong with him. and to snub the mother...!...
> #2- there is no way on this earth that they would let kids touch an elephant! let along grab it and pick on it. of course the mother elephant gets mad... WOULDN'T YOU if it was your child!
> #3- taking away the mother from her child! how dare they! and for so long!
> #4- showing the dumbo drunk! pink elephants! come on! do you really want your child to ask you about that?
> #5- those rude, obnoxious(?sp) clowns!
> #6- portraying the crows as "blacks" just because they are black. shamfull!"
> 
> "disney movies are to show our kids a fun time about sorta real life things to other creatures! this is one movie that disney should be ashamed of!"
> 
> "i can't believe all the other reviewers gave it 5 stars, just 'cause it's an old disney movie."



........................................ sigh. These people don't really seem like people I'd want to know in real life.


----------



## dizguy2319

Mary Poppins:

"Disney's team ruined Mary Poppins' character."

"It was bad enough to turn it into a musical--the "real" Mary Poppins never sang--but adding cartoons??"

"this is one of Disney's worst movies ever."

"R.I.P. "Mary Poppins" (or Rip Her To Shreds)"

"Contrary to undoubtedly popular belief, this film is neither a cheery confection nor a harmless celebration of the imagination. In fact, "Mary Poppins" projects a truly deadly sense of life, sending a horrible message to children and adults alike that the mind doesn't matter and that life-affirming values based in and on reality don't matter; indeed, and in short, that you can have any cake you want and eat it, too. Its presentation of mindless, effortless wish-fulfillment is an artistic and moral crime."

"a derelict, pigeon-feeding bag lady (of all the inspiring examples available to choose from in the human pantheon) who is the "worthy" subject of a truly beautifully sung song"

"The "CHIM CHIMITY" song was awful and so where were the other songs. If Disney dosent get their act together they will fall and DreamWorks will rise."

"How could the academy give the award for the best actress in a leading role to julie andrews,instead of giving it to AUDREY HEPBURN?Only because Audrey didn''t really perform the songs of My fair lady?Well everyone should know that Audrey had worked very hard on her voice.She was told only very late and that she would have been dubbed replaced.Well sometimes the wicked witches win.Perhaps Mary Poppins put a magic pill in the urns of the jurors."


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Mary Poppins:
> 
> "Disney's team ruined Mary Poppins' character."
> 
> "It was bad enough to turn it into a musical--the "real" Mary Poppins never sang--but adding cartoons??"
> 
> "this is one of Disney's worst movies ever."
> 
> "R.I.P. "Mary Poppins" (or Rip Her To Shreds)"
> 
> "Contrary to undoubtedly popular belief, this film is neither a cheery confection nor a harmless celebration of the imagination. In fact, "Mary Poppins" projects a truly deadly sense of life, sending a horrible message to children and adults alike that the mind doesn't matter and that life-affirming values based in and on reality don't matter; indeed, and in short, that you can have any cake you want and eat it, too. Its presentation of mindless, effortless wish-fulfillment is an artistic and moral crime."
> 
> "a derelict, pigeon-feeding bag lady (of all the inspiring examples available to choose from in the human pantheon) who is the "worthy" subject of a truly beautifully sung song"
> 
> "The "CHIM CHIMITY" song was awful and so where were the other songs. If Disney dosent get their act together they will fall and DreamWorks will rise."
> 
> "How could the academy give the award for the best actress in a leading role to julie andrews,instead of giving it to AUDREY HEPBURN?Only because Audrey didn''t really perform the songs of My fair lady?Well everyone should know that Audrey had worked very hard on her voice.She was told only very late and that she would have been dubbed replaced.Well sometimes the wicked witches win.*Perhaps Mary Poppins put a magic pill in the urns of the jurors."*



So, now the Academy Award people are a jury?


----------



## dizguy2319

Aristocats:

"There wasn't much of a plot except that the richer cats were hanging out with the poorer cats and seemed to get along. The bad guys were bumbling and predictable. Not much of a memorable film."

"Perhaps the weakest animated Disney film in history with a storyline to match The Aristocats is sure to put you to sleep. Disney rips off from its earlier film, not just from a story point of view but the musical score is uplifted from previous Disney films."

"Altogether The Aristocats feels like microwaved Disney!"

"At the point this film was made (early '70's) the animation staff had become so enamoured by the sterling quality of their own drawings that they forgot that maybe they should tell a story. This film has a lot of plot, but not a lot of story--and while the voices add a certain amount of bounce to the proceedings, they aren't given a whole lot to do other than mug to the mike. As Disney goes, it's right down there in the bottom of the barrel with Black Cauldron and Pocahontas."

"But the story is, in my opinion, a rip-off of "Lady and the Tramp" and "101 Dalmations". The songs are really weak too, and the animation isn't all that great. If you wanna see a great, cute movie about animals, I recommend: "The Lion King", "Bambi", and "Lady and the Tramp". Don't waste your money on this. Sorry Disney."

"Whoever approved the release of this film in 1970 was obviously still suffering the effects of a rotten acid trip."

^ Excuse me? That person was Walt.

"This movie was boring and was made more for people whom love cats. The people whom would enjoy this movie are people who love a lot of singing and a whole lot of cats."


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Mary Poppins:
> 
> "Disney's team ruined Mary Poppins' character."
> 
> "It was bad enough to turn it into a musical--the "real" Mary Poppins never sang--but adding cartoons??"
> 
> "this is one of Disney's worst movies ever."
> 
> "R.I.P. "Mary Poppins" (or Rip Her To Shreds)"
> 
> "Contrary to undoubtedly popular belief, this film is neither a cheery confection nor a harmless celebration of the imagination. In fact, "Mary Poppins" projects a truly deadly sense of life, sending a horrible message to children and adults alike that the mind doesn't matter and that life-affirming values based in and on reality don't matter; indeed, and in short, that you can have any cake you want and eat it, too. Its presentation of mindless, effortless wish-fulfillment is an artistic and moral crime."
> 
> "a derelict, pigeon-feeding bag lady (of all the inspiring examples available to choose from in the human pantheon) who is the "worthy" subject of a truly beautifully sung song"
> 
> "The "CHIM CHIMITY" song was awful and so where were the other songs. If Disney dosent get their act together they will fall and DreamWorks will rise."
> 
> "How could the academy give the award for the best actress in a leading role to julie andrews,instead of giving it to AUDREY HEPBURN?Only because Audrey didn''t really perform the songs of My fair lady?Well everyone should know that Audrey had worked very hard on her voice.She was told only very late and that she would have been dubbed replaced.Well sometimes the wicked witches win.Perhaps Mary Poppins put a magic pill in the urns of the jurors."



Where was the lack of values in this movie?



dizguy2319 said:


> Aristocats:
> 
> "There wasn't much of a plot except that the richer cats were hanging out with the poorer cats and seemed to get along. The bad guys were bumbling and predictable. Not much of a memorable film."
> 
> "Perhaps the weakest animated Disney film in history with a storyline to match The Aristocats is sure to put you to sleep. Disney rips off from its earlier film, not just from a story point of view but the musical score is uplifted from previous Disney films."
> 
> "Altogether The Aristocats feels like microwaved Disney!"
> 
> "At the point this film was made (early '70's) the animation staff had become so enamoured by the sterling quality of their own drawings that they forgot that maybe they should tell a story. This film has a lot of plot, but not a lot of story--and while the voices add a certain amount of bounce to the proceedings, they aren't given a whole lot to do other than mug to the mike. As Disney goes, it's right down there in the bottom of the barrel with Black Cauldron and Pocahontas."
> 
> "But the story is, in my opinion, a rip-off of "Lady and the Tramp" and "101 Dalmations". The songs are really weak too, and the animation isn't all that great. If you wanna see a great, cute movie about animals, I recommend: "The Lion King", "Bambi", and "Lady and the Tramp". Don't waste your money on this. Sorry Disney."
> 
> "Whoever approved the release of this film in 1970 was obviously still suffering the effects of a rotten acid trip."
> 
> ^ Excuse me? That person was Walt.
> 
> "This movie was boring and was made more for people whom love cats. The people whom would enjoy this movie are people who love a lot of singing and a whole lot of cats."



The only thing I could possibly agree with this person is that the Black Cauldron wasn't a great  movie. Otherwise this person's review sucked.


----------



## dizguy2319

Princess and the Frog:

"Relax! The story matters way more than the texture of Tiana's hair!"

"Poor choice of fairy tale. The princess and the frog is literally a two-sentence long story! The producers were forced to add that dumb twist about the spell not working - sorry excuse for a storyline!"

"It's just that when race gets tangled into the mix (we all know Walt Disney was an unashamed racist) everyone gets uncomfortable."

"Seriously, this right up there with Pinocchio and the middle of Dumbo for awfulness for kids. Why Disney would EVER think it was ok to have demons, voodoo and essentially the devil all in the same movie is beyond me. That witch doctor was beyond creepy and if they wanted him to be the villain in the movie, they REALLY should have lightened up and not made him so scary, creepy and basically seeming as if he's coming from the depths of hell."

"Tianna should have ended up with a really caring guy, not this vain guy. That is not the Disney I know."

"The movie has many positive messages such as showing a traditional hard working family who instills values such as not to allow greed and the seduction of success to cause you to loose sight of what really matters in life. HOWEVER, a large element of the film shows voodoo practices of a very scary witch doctor and also a "good witch godmother" who "saves the day". All I have to say is this movie, although it has some good messages, is overall DARK...VERY DARK for young ones to try to comprehend and not be completely scared of! I understand that the movie is set in New Orleans and that is part of the "culture/history" there, but Disney did not have to highlight the voodoo to such an extreme as to make the movie totally scarey for children! Definitely too many adult themes to be just a G rating and hard to see the positives out weighing so many inappropriate negatives!"

"My girl wanted to watch it but it's going in the trash before Disney can brainwash her."

"Everything moves too fast, with too much "flash the audience with nonstop action so that they don't realize what a crummy piece of junk this really is.""

"Supposedly, this cartoon is made by the same guy who made Aladdin. Well, I guess Phantom Menace is also made by the same guy who came up with Star Wars. Can't expect them to keep coming up with miracles."

"The demons that the Voodoo doctor calls forth from the "other side" would give any child nightmares. I would not recommend this movie for any age group."

By the way, this is only from the first page. OUT OF 4!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Princess and the Frog:
> 
> "Relax! The story matters way more than the texture of Tiana's hair!"
> 
> "Poor choice of fairy tale. The princess and the frog is literally a two-sentence long story! The producers were forced to add that dumb twist about the spell not working - sorry excuse for a storyline!"
> 
> "It's just that when race gets tangled into the mix (we all know Walt Disney was an unashamed racist) everyone gets uncomfortable."
> 
> "Seriously, this right up there with Pinocchio and the middle of Dumbo for awfulness for kids. Why Disney would EVER think it was ok to have demons, voodoo and essentially the devil all in the same movie is beyond me. That witch doctor was beyond creepy and if they wanted him to be the villain in the movie, they REALLY should have lightened up and not made him so scary, creepy and basically seeming as if he's coming from the depths of hell."
> 
> "Tianna should have ended up with a really caring guy, not this vain guy. That is not the Disney I know."
> 
> "The movie has many positive messages such as showing a traditional hard working family who instills values such as not to allow greed and the seduction of success to cause you to loose sight of what really matters in life. HOWEVER, a large element of the film shows voodoo practices of a very scary witch doctor and also a "good witch godmother" who "saves the day". All I have to say is this movie, although it has some good messages, is overall DARK...VERY DARK for young ones to try to comprehend and not be completely scared of! I understand that the movie is set in New Orleans and that is part of the "culture/history" there, but Disney did not have to highlight the voodoo to such an extreme as to make the movie totally scarey for children! Definitely too many adult themes to be just a G rating and hard to see the positives out weighing so many inappropriate negatives!"
> 
> "My girl wanted to watch it but it's going in the trash before Disney can brainwash her."
> 
> "Everything moves too fast, with too much "flash the audience with nonstop action so that they don't realize what a crummy piece of junk this really is.""
> 
> "Supposedly, this cartoon is made by the same guy who made Aladdin. Well, I guess Phantom Menace is also made by the same guy who came up with Star Wars. Can't expect them to keep coming up with miracles."
> 
> "The demons that the Voodoo doctor calls forth from the "other side" would give any child nightmares. I would not recommend this movie for any age group."
> 
> By the way, this is only from the first page. OUT OF 4!



Wow! Really? I'm not always a disney expert but Walt Disney wasn't a racist


----------



## dizguy2319

Mulan:

"Mulon"

"Can Disney make up their minds about their own lies?!"

"Please tell Walt Disney that you do not like to have your intelligence insulted."

"I did not think they could make a worse animated film than Hercules. The animation was horrible, the dragon took away from the story, the ending was stupid and cheap, and it was incredibly boring. I suppose a two year old would find it enjoyable. Maybe."

"This could have been so good ... and it's nothing at all. I gave up on it after thirty minutes, tired of the stereotyping (Mulan at the camp and the whole Be a Man song), the horrible attempts at comedy (Eddie Murphy should not have been in this movie), and the lackluster score. Reflection was an all-right song, but not memorable nor something I want to hear again."

"Ive seen better cartoons from the WB network."

"Mulan is not pretty enough!"

"How the hell did a little green dragon suddenly appear and become her guide? When the Mongol hoards came at China, why were they four times the size of the normal guys and why could they jump off cliffs and not get hurt? And then when, miraculously, all the Mongol hoards died except for 12 people, how did those people suddenly get to Beijing within 5 days without any horses? And how did 12 Mongols defeat the entire captain of the guard for the Emperor, and take him hostage? And for the finale, how did a little Chinese girl take out Genghis Khan with a staff when he had a sword and was seven times her size?"

"Eddie, we know your drug addiction is using up a lot of your money, but that is no excuse to sell your voice to a shotty movie like this! Disney, your ideas are stale, your productions have gone down the drain, and soon, your park just might fall down...be warned!"

"I'll be forming an anti-Disney strike. See you soon."

"mmmmuuuullllaaaannnn ssssuuuucccckkkkssss!!!!"


----------



## dizguy2319

The Fox and the Hound:

"the truth is, Diseny took a title and a few names from the original book and tore out the rest of the story to make a cute and cudley tale."

"The book may not be the best book in the world, but it is so real and makes a reader so aware of what humans do to animals."

"This is NOT a movie for young kids, despite the cutesy cover art. My son's 5 and the opening scene is the mother fox getting shot. Ok, let's give it a chance, we thought. Then Amos is shooting everything in sight with his gun."

"My son gets angered by something that's happening while watching the movie, he stands up and says "I'm gonna get a gun!" We almost died hearing that. He connected anger with a gun."

"I finally saw this movie for the first time. Given that it's a Disney movie, a children's movie, and the art on the case is of a cuddly puppy and a fuzzy fox kit, I expected this to be a sweet movie about the value of friendship."

"My niece was frightened many years ago when she saw The Rescuers in the theater. I can't imagine the nightmares she would have had after watching this! *I* was upset, and I've been an adult for longer than I care to remember -- I can't imagine letting a child view this."

"We only see them play a few times, and the next time they see each other, Copper develops a vicious hatred for Tod based on something that Tod didn't even do. Some friend. And how random was the subplot about the birds going after the caterpillar? Not up to Disney's reputation, that's for sure."

"I bought this movie because I was trying to find movies appropriate for "movie night" with my three year old. I read the reviews that say what a great kids' movie this is....boy was I surprised when the mother is KILLED in the opening scene! As we watched the movie, my daughter's dad and I could not believe that it was scene after scene of threats to the fox, who is a loveable character. Gun-toting Amos is over the top...the bear is unnecessarily scary....we found very little of it redeeming (the last scene where Copper stops Amos from killing Tod). I did like that the widow stands her ground with grumpy mean Amos. We also felt that the romantic overtones between the two foxes was completely unnecessary for this age group. DO we need to introduce physical attraction as the primary reason for interest between the sexes? VERY disappointed and will be giving this movie away."

"All I was hearing was how the kind and caring old woman next door to this angry old man was made out to be a "muddle headed female" said through out the movie and how it's okay to break the law and any cost. One example is how this old man is firing his shot gun at this kind old woman in hope to hit her fox for something he never did, after that he goes to a wildlife game preserve and sets traps for this poor fox and sets fires and tries to kill whatever gets in his way. When he finally is injured and tired of fighting and has to admit this fox actually saved his life (he should have been eaten by the bear!) He then goes home and the kind old woman has to nurse his wounds wail taking verbal abuse from him. "Remember only you can prevent forest fires!"

"After watching this movie, my sons turned every toy they touched into a shotgun. In this movie the human characters point guns at other humans, mistreat the animals, and use degrading language. My husband is a hunter and we have always taught our children that a gun is not a toy and that you NEVER point it at a person. This movie just destroyed all that teaching. I also am disappointed with some of the language used in this movie."

"At this my toddler jumped up and began hitting the table and TV screen."

I have to go for a while, I'll be back later.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Mulan:
> 
> "Mulon"
> 
> "Can Disney make up their minds about their own lies?!"
> 
> "Please tell Walt Disney that you do not like to have your intelligence insulted."
> 
> "I did not think they could make a worse animated film than Hercules. The animation was horrible, the dragon took away from the story, the ending was stupid and cheap, and it was incredibly boring. I suppose a two year old would find it enjoyable. Maybe."
> 
> "This could have been so good ... and it's nothing at all. I gave up on it after thirty minutes, tired of the stereotyping (Mulan at the camp and the whole Be a Man song), the horrible attempts at comedy (Eddie Murphy should not have been in this movie), and the lackluster score. Reflection was an all-right song, but not memorable nor something I want to hear again."
> 
> "Ive seen better cartoons from the WB network."
> 
> "Mulan is not pretty enough!"
> 
> "How the hell did a little green dragon suddenly appear and become her guide? When the Mongol hoards came at China, why were they four times the size of the normal guys and why could they jump off cliffs and not get hurt? And then when, miraculously, all the Mongol hoards died except for 12 people, how did those people suddenly get to Beijing within 5 days without any horses? And how did 12 Mongols defeat the entire captain of the guard for the Emperor, and take him hostage? And for the finale, how did a little Chinese girl take out Genghis Khan with a staff when he had a sword and was seven times her size?"
> 
> "Eddie, we know your drug addiction is using up a lot of your money, but that is no excuse to sell your voice to a shotty movie like this! Disney, your ideas are stale, your productions have gone down the drain, and soon, your park just might fall down...be warned!"
> 
> "I'll be forming an anti-Disney strike. See you soon."
> 
> "mmmmuuuullllaaaannnn ssssuuuucccckkkkssss!!!!"



an anti-disney strike? Man these people are weird!



dizguy2319 said:


> The Fox and the Hound:
> 
> "the truth is, Diseny took a title and a few names from the original book and tore out the rest of the story to make a cute and cudley tale."
> 
> "The book may not be the best book in the world, but it is so real and makes a reader so aware of what humans do to animals."
> 
> "This is NOT a movie for young kids, despite the cutesy cover art. My son's 5 and the opening scene is the mother fox getting shot. Ok, let's give it a chance, we thought. Then Amos is shooting everything in sight with his gun."
> 
> "My son gets angered by something that's happening while watching the movie, he stands up and says "I'm gonna get a gun!" We almost died hearing that. He connected anger with a gun."
> 
> "I finally saw this movie for the first time. Given that it's a Disney movie, a children's movie, and the art on the case is of a cuddly puppy and a fuzzy fox kit, I expected this to be a sweet movie about the value of friendship."
> 
> "My niece was frightened many years ago when she saw The Rescuers in the theater. I can't imagine the nightmares she would have had after watching this! *I* was upset, and I've been an adult for longer than I care to remember -- I can't imagine letting a child view this."
> 
> "We only see them play a few times, and the next time they see each other, Copper develops a vicious hatred for Tod based on something that Tod didn't even do. Some friend. And how random was the subplot about the birds going after the caterpillar? Not up to Disney's reputation, that's for sure."
> 
> "I bought this movie because I was trying to find movies appropriate for "movie night" with my three year old. I read the reviews that say what a great kids' movie this is....boy was I surprised when the mother is KILLED in the opening scene! As we watched the movie, my daughter's dad and I could not believe that it was scene after scene of threats to the fox, who is a loveable character. Gun-toting Amos is over the top...the bear is unnecessarily scary....we found very little of it redeeming (the last scene where Copper stops Amos from killing Tod). I did like that the widow stands her ground with grumpy mean Amos. We also felt that the romantic overtones between the two foxes was completely unnecessary for this age group. DO we need to introduce physical attraction as the primary reason for interest between the sexes? VERY disappointed and will be giving this movie away."
> 
> "All I was hearing was how the kind and caring old woman next door to this angry old man was made out to be a "muddle headed female" said through out the movie and how it's okay to break the law and any cost. One example is how this old man is firing his shot gun at this kind old woman in hope to hit her fox for something he never did, after that he goes to a wildlife game preserve and sets traps for this poor fox and sets fires and tries to kill whatever gets in his way. When he finally is injured and tired of fighting and has to admit this fox actually saved his life (he should have been eaten by the bear!) He then goes home and the kind old woman has to nurse his wounds wail taking verbal abuse from him. "Remember only you can prevent forest fires!"
> 
> "After watching this movie, my sons turned every toy they touched into a shotgun. In this movie the human characters point guns at other humans, mistreat the animals, and use degrading language. My husband is a hunter and we have always taught our children that a gun is not a toy and that you NEVER point it at a person. This movie just destroyed all that teaching. I also am disappointed with some of the language used in this movie."
> 
> "At this my toddler jumped up and began hitting the table and TV screen."
> 
> I have to go for a while, I'll be back later.



Bad parenting????


----------



## dizguy2319

I don't know what movie to do next. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I don't know what movie to do next. Any suggestions?



Alice in Wonderland, Beauty and the Beast, The Lion King, The Little Mermaid, The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, Pixar, whatever.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Alice in Wonderland, Beauty and the Beast, The Lion King, The Little Mermaid, The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, Pixar, whatever.



Thanks.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Thanks.



No prob.


----------



## dizguy2319

Alice in Wonderland:

"Weird in the worst ways, songs written by the deaf & blind in addition to awful voice acting. The only redeeming quality is the animation which isn't that spectacular in and of itself."

"Even as a little girl, when this first came out, I was disappointed in it. Disney later admitted that he undertook his version before reading Alice, and discovered that he didn't like the main character!"

"Disney's Alice is not the critical observer Carroll created at all. She is indistinguishable from all of that era's Disney heroines - helplessly feminine and mindless, but sweet. Thank goodness everyone has moved on."

"Not one of Disney's better animated films, this 1951 adaptation of the Lewis Carroll classic is pretty lame. The songs are one-note. The dialogue is uninspired. Do yourself a favor. Skip it and read the book. UGH!"

"They are really cute, and you think they will learn a lesson but be all right when they don't listen to their mother, but the big walrus guy eats them. When my little boy figured this out, his face just dropped. Before that he liked it because of the really cute baby oysters."

"The mad hatter has this tongue problem that his tongue is always hanging out of his mouth. Combine that with the obnoxious worm that keeps breathing smoke in Alice's face saying who are you very annoyingly and I was thoroughly irritated."

"The charactors are annoying, especially Alice. The whole movie she's whining about going back home. Urgg! I got so sick of hearing her whine and complain I almost turned the movie off! The other charactors are stupid, the songs are bad, and the plot is boring and confusing."

"Very simply, this movie is a mess."

"With the voice talents of Kathryn Beaumont(Disney's much better "Peter Pan"), Ed Wynn("Mary Poppins"), and Verna Felton(Disney's "Sleeping Beauty"), this movie should have been much better than it is. It is sunk by passionless, directionless storytelling which only vaguely resembles its superior source material. Additionally, an unwelcome feeling of boredom begins to creep in AFTER Alice gets to Wonderland. Where was the creativity Walt Disney had mustered just the previous year for "Cinderella?" This whole effort feels like he wanted to do it simply because "Alice in Wonderland" was a great fairytale he had not yet adapted at that point."

"Disneys first true stinker"

"Along the way Disney has made a few bad ones a few stinkers with horrible unmemerable characters and stupid stories. This was there first. Alice in Wonderland is not the worst Disney film ever but it is close."

"Rather then befriending some of these weird characters and saving this world from some distaster she simply walks through meeting one annoying character after another accomplishing nothing, learning nothing, just getting annoyed in a world of jerks and idiots."

"It is too rude for children"

"It teaches no lessons other than to be mean (the queen of hearts)"

"They first problem we had was when there was a walrus SMOKING A CIGAR? Thought it was odd for a children's movie, but got over it. Later in the film a butterfly is seen floating on a giant MUSHROOM, SMOKING A BONG?!?! It is hard enough to shield our children from the evils that exist in the world. We do not need to introduce them to [this] via cartoons in their pre-school years!!! Shame on you Disney!"


----------



## dizguy2319

Ratatouille:

"Rataphooey"

"Rat's talking to a dead person thru movie"

"I found this film terribly lame. I think my kids got a mild degree of enjoyment out of it... but they have never asked to watch it again."

"Are you asleep yet? The arch enemy is what? A food critic. Uhhhh..."

"I suppose that the redeeming message of this film is supposed to be something like - "follow your dreams". Maybe the message is "follow your heart" or "do what you love." You know, the basic idea is that you should believe in yourself and you will succeed in the end. Yeah right - and maybe you should go to college and get an undergrad degree in art, philosophy, psychology, history, or one of the many other worthless degree programs. You can also follow your heart to the kitchen, where you will be doing dishes and taking out the garbage."

"Ratatouille is a crime against our youth. It says - hey kid, you might be rat, but guess what? You just go on being a rat and stick to your dreams because some day you will go off to the big kitchen college in the city and cook your masterpiece. You will get the girl and your friends will all realize they are wrong and see what a smart rat you were."

"It made no sense and no one in our family was ever on the edge of their seat, nor laughing nor cared how it was going to turn out in the end. Disney can not market anything for this movie either which surprised me that they even considered it. No toys, no clothes, no characters at Disney, no future rides."

"While on the whole Pixar does create brilliant animated work(the "Toy Story" films and the more recent "Up" numbering among those), this film was a colossal bomb which they hid behind admittedly impressive animated views of Paris and an appeal to snobbery under the guise of satirizing French cuisine. Additionally, the audience is treated to several views of thousands of digitized rats swarming together. It was massive, foolish hubris to think that it was possible to marry rats with cooking, and make it work. Human nature itself rebels against the notion."

"This movie really draaaaaaaaaags in spots and is boring."

"Shame on Pixar. This is not Pixar quality. The animation is good of course. But for me, I just couldnt get past all the rats all over the food... UGH!!!! The story line was boring. I know that kitchen reality shows are all the rage now. (LOVE GORDON RAMSAY!!!) But this I could have done without. This movie was just dumb. Dont bother. AND AGAIN, EEEWWWW RATS !! Even though it was a cartoon, I kinda wanted them all to get snapped in Rat Traps. MMMWWWAAA HA HA HA HA."

"I quite literally had nightmares for several nights after seeing this film. I hated this movie! You could not Make me see this again, not for love or money."

"Pixar Disney's latest installment in animated banality actually managed to make me vomit it was so bad. Seriously, the film ended, and I was so overcome with anger at it's sheer stupidity and absolute lack of humor that I retched up some of my dinner. Congratulations."

"Rats are not cute, they are disgusting. Rats in kitchens and around food are revolting. Rats are a source of filth and disease. Hundreds of millions of human beings have died because of rats. Is the moviegoer supposed to enjoy the frission of revulsion? What comes next? A movie about dancing maggots?"

"Ratatouille turned out to be another over-the-top, soulless, conceited Hollywood animation gimmick to lure a big box office with over-the-top high-definition animated graphics, over-the-top, gratuitous action scenes (bordering on violent and scary), and lazy, contrived attempts at humor and storytelling which were nothing more than a rehash of tired old stereotypes, slapstick vaudeville routine, and use of any ethinic, social or psychobabble urban mythology which might possibly provoke an audience to force themselves to laugh."

(^One sentence)


----------



## dizguy2319

Tangled:

"What is wrong with Disney?!!!! After seeing this movie with my daughter I was really disturbed. I studied fairy tales when I was a graduate student and I am familiar with their traditional meanings and messages (always positive). This is a very twisted version of an antique story. The changes brought to the story created an extremely negative underlying message. People might not be rationally aware of the "moral" of a tale, but it creates a deep impression and it is effective in molding people's feelings and their perception of reality. The moral of this story is next to unbelievable. For the way it is presented it could be summarized as "rebel to your parents, if they tell you to to be wary of the world they are lying". Indeed one of the theme songs of the movie goes "mothers know best". Of course in the movie it is just a big lie and it is repeated over and over and over. In order to start living Rapuntzel has to rebel and flee this mother-witch who tells many of the things that we mothers usually say to our daughters, including warnings about the dangers of the world (which are very real for innocent girls). But in the movie all of her advice is just fake, evil, interested. All her assertions of love (the mother-daughter exchange: "I love you", "I love you more", "I love you most") are just a cover up for self interest and exploitation. Seeing this, my daughter was almost scared and looked at me saying, "how do you know if a mother is really good"? Indeed this is not, as it could seem, a story with the usual and traditional wicked step-mother. Cinderella's step mother was clearly a villain, from the beginning she was cold and cruel, she did not resemble a normal mother giving heart felt advice to her daughter. Gothel in this movie mirrors in many disturbing ways a regular mother who gives regular advice and also makes "surprises" to her daughter (in the form of a special soup she liked). For sure we can't imagine any traditional villain doing this. And for very good reasons! They should not in your mind overlap with your parents in any way! So in the end Rapuntzel is happy beacuse she learnt the lesson: " fight all this fake affection, all this overprotection, because it is just selfish and to your complete disadvantage and it is intended to keep you away from all the fun and happiness that is out there". This message is absorbed by our unaware children. This message sneaks in our sons and daughters unconcious perception of things. Do you like it? I don't. No matter how nicely packaged it comes."

"But, the crowning horror: the evil fake mother ACTUALLY STABBING, with a knife, the thief/boyfriend in the side. I didn't see it coming, and I was horrified. Oh- yes, let's not forget my daughter, who had just turned 5, bursting into tears as the thief died. "That's the saddest thing I ever saw!" she said, in a choked little voice. Major applause for the movie-makers who talked themselves into thinking that was ok. One question: are you nuts? This isn't ok. A princess movie with that kind of horror-movie stuff? No, in case you need a little help thinking it through, it's really not part of classic fairy tales to have this kind of realistically-depicted violence. You can't justify that scene as some kind of truth-in-art."

"The evil queen needing the princess's magic hair to stay young/beautiful? Hey- where was that in the original story? It wasn't. Just more Hollywood-style women-bashing. Sending the message to young girls, run away from home, your mother's just jealous of your beauty and doesn't want you to have fun, or get the guy. Wow. Did NONE of this occur to someone in charge at this movie studio? The least you should be is embarassed, the truth is you should be ashamed. Any fathers of daughters, husbands of wives, working there? At all?"

"I'm going to get alot of comments on this, but I don't care. And when I write a review, I usually don't put a spiritual spin on things. But this movie leaves me no choice, as an Apostolic Pentecostal. This movie offended me, and my wife. I find it interesting that Disney, and most people today. Say that the hair means nothing, but that's not true. The Bible is very specific about a woman's hair, and I find it interesting that those who defend the short brown hair look. Over look the fact, that after that happens. Rapunzel is the one who asks Flynn to marry her, not the other way around. Which by the way, is a feminist view on things. I'll get comments for that. How dare the man be the one to ask, woman are equal to men. Said sarcastically, and yes. The mother figure, portrayed as being evil, is killed. But it's okay to disobey, because we don't believe in absolutes anymore. such as, an authority figure can't tell me what to do, I'm my own person. I would say, if you want to enjoy good Disney movies. Watch the ones from the 60's, 70's, and 80's. And a few from the 90's, by the way, for those who defend this movie, it's not even close to the original story of Rapunzel. Just a thought."

"long golden locks = power and short brown hair = not...etc. And then we wonder why our kids are nuts."

"The mother who steals Rapunzel stabs the boyfriend-And they show it. Not appropriate for children. Poor message overall."

"BOO"

"I saw it at the beach and it scared me and I hated it. Now my sister has it and I have had to watch it at least 900 times. So there you have it. As you know I hate,hate,hate the movie."


----------



## Fairywings

Dang. Hateful people.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Dang. Hateful people.



The worst is for Princess and the Frog. Like seriously people.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> The worst is for Princess and the Frog. Like seriously people.



Yeah, I know. Get a grip.


----------



## TylerFG

What did I just read?


----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


> What did I just read?



Crackpot amazon reviews.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Rawr.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Rawr.



Meow.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> Meow.


Moo.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Moo.



quack


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45221051 said:
			
		

> quack



Squeak.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Squeak.



woof


----------



## dizguy2319

I'm going to watch Lady and the Tramp, and I'm not Korean.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Happy Summer my post wastin' family


----------



## dizguy2319

What have I done with my life.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> What have I done with my life.



Really? What _have_ you done with your life?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Really? What _have_ you done with your life?



Made that picture. And other stuff.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Made that picture. And other stuff.



Huh. Very interesting.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Huh. Very interesting.



I know.


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



lol


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> lol


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


>


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



Your gifs are amusing.

I've heard of people like that. They dress and act like thyat right beside the penalty boxes of the team they aren't rooting for just to annoy everyone and throw them off their game.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Your gifs are amusing.
> 
> I've heard of people like that. They dress and act like thyat right beside the penalty boxes of the team they aren't rooting for just to annoy everyone and throw them off their game.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



lol!  That kid can punch!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> lol!  That kid can punch!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



lol


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> lol


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


>


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



ah, mattress surfing. We used to do that with pillows, I believe.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> ah, mattress surfing. We used to do that with pillows, I believe.


----------



## Fairywings

gtg night!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> gtg night!



night!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

dizguy2319 said:


>



This is my favorite youtube video omg the guy pretends to work in walmart and he spills the milk everywhere and just kinda runs out


----------



## mickey'sbff




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I'm going to watch Lady and the Tramp, and I'm not Korean.





dizguy2319 said:


> What have I done with my life.



I am going to die.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


>



Is everything alright?


----------



## mickey'sbff

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Is everything alright?



PM me.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


>



What's wrong?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


>



Everyone seems so sad lately 
What's wrong, Sars?


----------



## TylerFG

OMG...my worst fear came true again. :'(


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am going to die.



You're welcome.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Just realized I am at 913 (well now 914) posts! I am going to attempt to get to a thousand by the end of June.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Just realized I am at 913 (well now 914) posts! I am going to attempt to get to a thousand by the end of June.



Cool. 

Remember that the MM starts tonight. If you haven't yet, sign up. We might have the entire cast of Cinderella.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Remember that the MM starts tonight. If you haven't yet, sign up. We might have the entire cast of Cinderella.



I am excited!! I was so happy to see that MM is making a comeback. Seems like we have not had any good games in a while. I am ready to get my Flounder on.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am excited!! I was so happy to see that MM is making a comeback. Seems like we have not had any good games in a while. I am ready to get my Flounder on.



Its been way too long.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Its been way too long.



Definitely. I am SO ready to get this summer kicked off right.


----------



## TylerFG

*finds out free Jukebox the Ghost show is happening in his town*

*21 and over.*



brb gonna go annoy Jukebox the Ghost on Twitter. XD


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Definitely. I am SO ready to get this summer kicked off right.



A good amour of people signed up, so it should be pretty active.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> A good amour of people signed up, so it should be pretty active.



Great! This game requires a certain amount of chutzpah to be fun, and I definitely think we are going to have that with this game


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Great! This game requires a certain amount of chutzpah to be fun, and I definitely think we are going to have that with this game



I might start it soon, but I don't know.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I might start it soon, but I don't know.



Yes, yes, yes! Start it soon! I am so excited I am about to jump out of my own freckles!!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yes, yes, yes! Start it soon! I am so excited I am about to jump out of my own freckles!!



Alright. Hopefully I'm not dead by the end.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Alright. Hopefully I'm not dead by the end.



haha yeah. Too bad you are not Korean, then you could live for sure and then go celebrate by watching Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> haha yeah. Too bad you are not Korean, then you could live for sure and then go celebrate by watching Lady and the Tramp.








I posted the thread, by the way.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I posted the thread, by the way.



If I had a penny for how many times I have cracked up laughing today...

And yay!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> If I had a penny for how many times I have cracked up laughing today...
> 
> And yay!



Too bad no one is playing Dora.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Too bad no one is playing Dora.



Yeah. She would have been good friends with my Flounder! Dora, the Spanish speaking fish...I rather like the sound of it.


----------



## Fairywings

Hello all! It is I, Wings!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Hello all! It is I, Wings!



The murder mystery started!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah. She would have been good friends with my Flounder! Dora, the Spanish speaking fish...I rather like the sound of it.



Omg.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> The murder mystery started!



It has? Yay! I shall post.

I am also currently updating my TR


----------



## CowboyErin

shameless self-promotion


----------



## Fairywings

CowboyErin said:


> shameless self-promotion



Cool.


----------



## dizguy2319

CowboyErin said:


> shameless self-promotion



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945119

lol, Same here.


----------



## Fairywings

Updated my TR!!!!


----------



## dizguy2319

The MM seems to be going well.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

dizguy2319 said:


> The MM seems to be going well.



i want a murder because it's getting boring

ETA: but if i'm the one who gets murdered the first time i will cry )':


----------



## dizguy2319

MickeyisBeast said:


> i want a murder because it's getting boring
> 
> ETA: but if i'm the one who gets murdered the first time i will cry )':



It's still kinda early for a murder. But oh well.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

dizguy2319 said:


> It's still kinda early for a murder. But oh well.



I enjoy the murders though :3 idk isn't there like a murder every other day or twice a week or something


----------



## dizguy2319

MickeyisBeast said:


> I enjoy the murders though :3 idk isn't there like a murder every other day or twice a week or something



Every three days....unless it gets that bad.


----------



## Fairywings

I remember when I got murdered first in that one game when I was Eeyore. That sucked.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I remember when I got murdered first in that one game when I was Eeyore. That sucked.



There wasn't even a CM murder in that game. That game wasn't the best...


----------



## dizguy2319

Wait- How is Flounder walking?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Wait- How is Flounder walking?



I'm not sure. Ariel's in human form, so she can walk, butr I don't know about Flounder. Oh well. Just roll with it.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Wait- How is Flounder walking?





Fairywings said:


> I'm not sure. Ariel's in human form, so she can walk, butr I don't know about Flounder. Oh well. Just roll with it.



Oh gosh. I did not even think about that. I have just been writing like he is swimming through Disney...but I guess that is not really possible, huh? Oh well. 

Did anyone every play Webkinz? He could be like the fish on there!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh gosh. I did not even think about that. I have just been writing like he is swimming through Disney...but I guess that is not really possible, huh? Oh well.
> 
> Did anyone every play Webkinz? He could be like the fish on there!



Yeah. I know what you're talking about, lol. Big water bubble.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh gosh. I did not even think about that. I have just been writing like he is swimming through Disney...but I guess that is not really possible, huh? Oh well.
> 
> Did anyone every play Webkinz? He could be like the fish on there!



I used to play that a long time ago...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Updated my TR!!!!



I just read it 



CowboyErin said:


> shameless self-promotion





dizguy2319 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945119
> 
> lol, Same here.



I'll check your guys' out too!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney~Cutie said:


> I just read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check your guys' out too!



jk just realised that was a murder mystery


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I just read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check your guys' out too!



Cool, thanks.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN7yYWGViyI

I'm scared...


----------



## BK228

i'm not even playing the mm...looks kinda slow


_Posted  from DISboards.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

anyone who is super bored and needs something to do? you could always check out this amazing trip report by yours truly


hint, hint, wink, wink, nudge, nudge


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> anyone who is super bored and needs something to do? you could always check out this amazing trip report by yours truly
> 
> 
> hint, hint, wink, wink, nudge, nudge



Hooray for shameless self promotion!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Hooray for shameless self promotion!



Yeah buddy! No shame, no gain.


----------



## Fairywings

Hello, Hola, Bonjour, Aloha, etc.


----------



## Rayvnn

Hello!

Leslie


----------



## dizguy2319

6 out of 7 dwarves are not happy.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> 6 out of 7 dwarves are not happy.



Are you happy or are you one of the six dwarves that aren't happy?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> anyone who is super bored and needs something to do? you could always check out this amazing trip report by yours truly
> 
> 
> hint, hint, wink, wink, nudge, nudge



Hahaha!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Hello dereee


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Oh my goodness... I really liked 500 Days of Summer... <3


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Disney~Cutie

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Oh my goodness... I really liked 500 Days of Summer... <3



I love that movie!


----------



## stasijane

What a lazy boring day.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Headache


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I am always missing u guys! :/


----------



## Fairywings

Missing who?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Skipping gymnastics tonight woot woot!
I'm going to my friend's house. We're going to have a bonfire and we're going to sleep on her trampoline. It's our way of kicking off summer


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Skipping gymnastics tonight woot woot!
> I'm going to my friend's house. We're going to have a bonfire and we're going to sleep on her trampoline. It's our way of kicking off summer



Good for you! Hope you have fun & I hope it doesn't rain & you don't get too bitten by mosquitos.


----------



## andysomma1

Wrong board. Sorry


----------



## dizguy2319

I've never even noticed the girl in the back before. Omg.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I've never even noticed the girl in the back before. Omg.



Love that girl! "YEEEEEahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!"


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Love that girl! "YEEEEEahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!"


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


>


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



I have to facepalm at that person who said that every time I see that picture.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

whew that was close. almost had some drama on the murder mystery.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> whew that was close. almost had some drama on the murder mystery.



Well, yeah. I know. Sorry about that. Couldn't help saying that. Sorry guys.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Well, yeah. I know. Sorry about that. Couldn't help saying that. Sorry guys.



Oh no do not worry about it. It was not really anybody's fault. I was just saying. That would have been bad.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh no do not worry about it. It was not really anybody's fault. I was just saying. That would have been bad.



Yup. I just have an instinct to apologizze for something even if it's so small that it doesn't matter or if it wasn't my fault. Even my parenrts say I apologize too much.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


>





Fairywings said:


> I have to facepalm at that person who said that every time I see that picture.



It's obviously my favorite Dora quote.



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh no do not worry about it. It was not really anybody's fault. I was just saying. That would have been bad.



That moment when you say _one thing_ and everyone explodes.


----------



## dizguy2319

I ship Marlion and Dora.


----------



## dizguy2319

Findin Numero is me favorite Pixar movie.


----------



## Fairywings

*snickers*


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Yup. I just have an instinct to apologizze for something even if it's so small that it doesn't matter or if it wasn't my fault. Even my parenrts say I apologize too much.



Yeah. But that is not necessarily a bad thing! I do not apologize enough. For me, I just feel like I never sound sincere. And for me anyways...if I am always saying sorry for every little thing, I feel like people would not take me serious in huge situations like deaths and stuff like that.



dizguy2319 said:


> It's obviously my favorite Dora quote.
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when you say _one thing_ and everyone explodes.




 and yeah. Do you not just HATE that moment??


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah. But that is not necessarily a bad thing! I do not apologize enough. For me, I just feel like I never sound sincere. And for me anyways...if I am always saying sorry for every little thing, I feel like people would not take me serious in huge situations like deaths and stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah. Do you not just HATE that moment??



I'm trying to get control of it. Eventually I may. That moment seems very familiar....I wonder why?


----------



## dizguy2319

Last night I watched Merlern. My favorite character was Mooshoe.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I'm trying to get control of it. Eventually I may. That moment seems very familiar....I wonder why?



Haha, I wonder!



dizguy2319 said:


> Last night I watched Merlern. My favorite character was Mooshoe.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Haha, I wonder!



Dora teaches children how to speak whale and about the worders of the ocean.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Last night I watched Merlern. My favorite character was Mooshoe.





dizguy2319 said:


> Dora teaches children how to speak whale and about the worders of the ocean.



lol!


----------



## dizguy2319

I am just so completely hilarious.


----------



## Fairywings

dinner brb


----------



## dizguy2319

dizguy2319 said:


> "With all of it's fluff and happy themes, how can you show this to our children when there is so much suffering in the world? I think its grossly unfair to the children of other countries who are dying of starvation or war for our own children to enjoy something so blatently moralizing. I believe that there are some religious undertones in the story as well that should have been kept in check. Please, for our children's sake and future, avoid this harmful film."
> 
> "DO NOT SEE IT!! YOU WILL DIE!!"



I just remembered these two.


----------



## Fairywings

back


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*sigh* It's just SO nice outside... <3 I love being out on my back porch. I watched the sunset, listened to "Us," my new favorite song (AKA: I listen to it 500 times in two days, then get tired of it and never listen to it again. I'm on #438...), and doodled... Summer is so blissful...


----------



## Fairywings

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> *sigh* It's just SO nice outside... <3 I love being out on my back porch. I watched the sunset, listened to "Us," my new favorite song (AKA: I listen to it 500 times in two days, then get tired of it and never listen to it again. I'm on #438...), and doodled... Summer is so blissful...



Well, I'm glad you're happy.


----------



## dizguy2319

I actually like The Black Cauldron. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## dizguy2319

That moment when it's the first post on a page, and you go to the last page to see if there was anything you missed, and there's not, and you have to go back to the last page.


----------



## dizguy2319

Brave comes out tomorrow,
but Wreck It Ralph is still 133 days away,
and Monsters University 364,
but most importantly, Frozen is 523 days away.


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319

I'm really bored tonight.


----------



## dizguy2319

dizguy2319 said:


> I'm really bored tonight.



Obviously.


----------



## dizguy2319

The same person that voices Max (Jason Marsden) also voices Binx in Hocus Pocus, Kovu in Lion King 2, and Mungo the gorilla in Tarzan.

I don't even know who Mungo is.


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319

Watching Black Cauldron as part of my unappreciated Disney movies that include princesses marathon.

JK It's just my Disney Princess marathon of all the Dis Princesses movies I own, official or not. 

I've already watched BatB, Tangled, Mulan, PatF, and Sleeping Beauty.

Did I mention the marathon is leading up to Brave?

Yeah.

Atlantis is next, because of Kida. 

Princess Elionwy is still a princess, no matter what you say.

Wild Summer nights.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Wah, December 14th come quicker!


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Wah, December 14th come quicker!



What's December 14th?


----------



## TylerFG

Really, really, REALLY wish I was in WDW.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Really, really, REALLY wish I was in WDW.



Me too. I've been missing Disney since I got back from Cali.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Me too. I've been missing Disney since I got back from Cali.



I've been watching my home videos from the last 2 years I've went and I feel so nostalgic right now.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I've been watching my home videos from the last 2 years I've went and I feel so nostalgic right now.



I get nostalgic sometimes too.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I get nostalgic sometimes too.



Same haha.


----------



## dizguy2319

Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave brave. Brave. Brave. Brave. 






_Brave_.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


> Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave brave. Brave. Brave. Brave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Brave_.



Everyone my mom works with went to see it @ midnight last night, but we have to wait a whole week to see it... *sigh*  _I wanna see it so stinkin' bad!!!!! _


----------



## dizguy2319

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Everyone my mom works with went to see it @ midnight last night, but we have to wait a whole week to see it... *sigh*  _I wanna see it so stinkin' bad!!!!! _



Going to see it tonight! I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave. Brave brave. Brave. Brave. Brave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Brave_.





Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Everyone my mom works with went to see it @ midnight last night, but we have to wait a whole week to see it... *sigh*  _I wanna see it so stinkin' bad!!!!! _





dizguy2319 said:


> Going to see it tonight! I. Can't. Wait.



I'm very excited for it. Unfortunately I have no idea when I'm going to see it.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I'm very excited for it. Unfortunately I have no idea when I'm going to see it.



Almost done with my Dis Princess marathon!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

JUST SAW BRAVE! AH! I think I have a new favorite!!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> JUST SAW BRAVE! AH! I think I have a new favorite!!



I have to wait to see it at 7. Although I know the entire plot already, on Purpose though. About a month and two weeks ago, I bought I coloring book with the entire plot.

Bahahaha.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> JUST SAW BRAVE! AH! I think I have a new favorite!!



Ah! Jealousy!

Lol. 

I already like Merida just from the commercials. She seems independant, which I like, and it doesn't seem like she's going to be sitting around waiting to be saved, like certain other princesses (cough cough Aurora cough cough)


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I have to wait to see it at 7. Although I know the entire plot already, on Purpose though. About a month and two weeks ago, I bought I coloring book with the entire plot.
> 
> Bahahaha.



lol. Ah well. Seeing it will be better than any coloring book though.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> lol. Ah well. Seeing it will be better than any coloring book though.



Hey. I color beautifully.

I only have one movie left in my marathon. Then Brave. Yay.


----------



## dizguy2319

Why isn't it November 27, 2013 yet?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Hey. I color beautifully.
> 
> I only have one movie left in my marathon. Then Brave. Yay.



I haven't gotten coloring books in a long, long time. It's very sads. I should go get some, but I don't really know if I could convince my mom that it'd be a good idea for me to start buying them.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I haven't gotten coloring books in a long, long time. It's very sads. I should go get some, but I don't really know if I could convince my mom that it'd be a good idea for me to start buying them.



Or just print them from the Internet.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:


> Or just print them from the Internet.



I LOVE your signature thingy picture mabob thing. They Aurora one. I love love love it!! Just wanted to say that...


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Ah! Jealousy!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I already like Merida just from the commercials. She seems independant, which I like, and it doesn't seem like she's going to be sitting around waiting to be saved, like certain other princesses (cough cough Aurora cough cough)



You are so right! She is very independent, which I absolutely LOVE. 

Oh my Mickey, yes! Aurora and Snow White are the two princesses who drive me up the WALL. I am sorry if I am offending anyone, but it is so true!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You are so right! She is very independent, which I absolutely LOVE.
> 
> Oh my Mickey, yes! Aurora and Snow White are the two princesses who drive me up the WALL. I am sorry if I am offending anyone, but it is so true!








Just kidding!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Just kidding!



Bahahahaha!


----------



## dizguy2319

*In Frozen, a prophecy traps a kingdom in eternal winter, so Anna (voice of Bell) must team up with Kristoff, a daring mountain man, on the grandest of journeys to find the Snow Queen (voice of Menzel) and put an end to the icy spell. Encountering Everest-like extremes, mystical creatures and magic at every turn, Anna and Kristoff battle the elements in a race to save the kingdom from destruction.*


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

These one word titles are easier to remember and easier to market (especially to young boys), but, IMO, "Rapunzel" sounds better than "Tangled", "The Bear and the Bow" sounds better than "Brave", and "The Snow Queen" sounds better than "Frozen".

Nitpicking, but just my two cents.


----------



## dizguy2319

Monorail Fan:) said:


> These one word titles are easier to remember and easier to market (especially to young boys), but, IMO, "Rapunzel" sounds better than "Tangled", "The Bear and the Bow" sounds better than "Brave", and "The Snow Queen" sounds better than "Frozen".
> 
> Nit picking, but just my two cents.



I agree. Although it seems that Frozen isn't going to be close to Anderson's original.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> *In Frozen, a prophecy traps a kingdom in eternal winter, so Anna (voice of Bell) must team up with Kristoff, a daring mountain man, on the grandest of journeys to find the Snow Queen (voice of Menzel) and put an end to the icy spell. Encountering Everest-like extremes, mystical creatures and magic at every turn, Anna and Kristoff battle the elements in a race to save the kingdom from destruction.*



Makes me think of Norway a bit, but sounds like it could be good.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Makes me think of Norway a bit, but sounds like it could be good.



He story is Danish actually, but Disney can do whatever they want.

They've been looking for reasons to redo Maelstrom anyway.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> He story is Danish actually, but Disney can do whatever they want.
> 
> They've been looking for reasons to redo Maelstrom anyway.



I personally agree that Disney needs to redo Maelstrom.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> He story is Danish actually, but Disney can do whatever they want.
> 
> They've been looking for reasons to redo Maelstrom anyway.



The name Kristoff made me think it was Germany or Denmark or Norway or Sweden or one of those places.

Lol. I don't remember that ride very much, but maybe that was because we didn't get around to doing it last WDW trip.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> The name Kristoff made me think it was Germany or Denmark or Norway or Sweden or one of those places.
> 
> Lol. I don't remember that ride very much, but maybe that was because we didn't get around to doing it last WDW trip.



I'm watching TLM now. 

Now there's a plot that Disney changed a lot from the original.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I'm watching TLM now.
> 
> Now there's a plot that Disney changed a lot from the original.



I think it is amazing how Disney can take a classic and totally change it and make a NEW classic!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I think it is amazing how Disney can take a classic and totally change it and make a NEW classic!



Have you even read The Little Mermaid?

A lot of blood, suicide, and stuff.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Have you even read The Little Mermaid?
> 
> A lot of blood, suicide, and stuff.



I know haha and then look at the Disney version. An independent red head who just wants to be with her true love.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I know haha and then look at the Disney version. An independent red head who just wants to be with her true love.



At least you can watch it, even though you're not Korean. Unlike Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> At least you can watch it, even though you're not Korean. Unlike Lady and the Tramp.



Yeah. Gotta love the freedom we have here in America. Poor Mooshoe and Merlern and Marlion and Dora. Un-americans.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah. Gotta love the freedom we have here in America. Poor Mooshoe and Merlern and Marlion and Dora. Un-americans.



I speak American because I have a Brian.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I speak American because I have a Brian.



Whoa! I speak American too! I must also have a Brian!


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


>



​


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## Fairywings

Gonna go see Brave tomorrow I think.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Gonna go see Brave tomorrow I think.



Just two and a half more hours.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Good for you! Hope you have fun & I hope it doesn't rain & you don't get too bitten by mosquitos.



Thanks it was a lot of fun! And no rain


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Thanks it was a lot of fun! And no rain



Good!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Starting soccer tomorrow and it's going to be pretty funny lol


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


>



I'm sure I should know the answer to this, so sorry... but where are you getting these?


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> Starting soccer tomorrow and it's going to be pretty funny lol


I played soccer when I was little... I was always that kid running 15 feet behind everyone else on the field, chasing the butterflies


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm glad the Writing Thread is bumped because although I'm an awful writer, I love reading everyone else's.
So far I really like the one's posted for this topic too


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

mickey'sbff said:


> I played soccer when I was little... I was always that kid running 15 feet behind everyone else on the field, chasing the butterflies



I was the girlie girl who was distracted the whole game because she got dirt under her fingernails...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I played soccer when I was little... I was always that kid running 15 feet behind everyone else on the field, chasing the butterflies



I've never done it before but I'll probably fall on my face or something because I'm such a clutz


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Disney~Cutie said:


> I've never done it before but I'll probably fall on my face or something because I'm such a clutz



I played soccer when I was younger and I always wanted to be the goalie so I didn't have to run lol


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I've never done it before but I'll probably fall on my face or something because I'm such a clutz



I never did soccer. Great hand eye coordination is not something I'm known for, so I never played sports as a kid. But I play street hockey sometimes with adults, and I'm not bad.


----------



## dizguy2319

Just went to see Brave.

Perfection isn't easy. But it's Brave.

All of my feelings.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Just went to see Brave.
> 
> Perfection isn't easy. But it's Brave.
> 
> All of my feelings.



Gonna see Brave tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:


> Gonna see Brave tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm going to see it on Sunday I am excited!


----------



## Torixo

I want to see Brave, too. It looks so good!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

My mom said she'll take me and my brothers to see Brave but idk when. I'm hoping soon


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

My little brother has spent the last two weeks thinking that Merida's catch phrase was "If you had the chance to change your *feet*, would ya?" 
And we let him. Oh man, we are so mean... It was so funny though...


----------



## Fairywings

Just got back from seeing Brave,

New favorite movie & character (Merida!)


----------



## dizguy2319

YOU ALL HAVE TO WATCH THIS VIDEO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4ioBjbPliU

Disney knockoffs are hilarious, but this takes the cake.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:


> Just got back from seeing Brave,
> 
> New favorite movie & character (Merida!)


It was good then??


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> It was good then??



Amazing, very well done.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:


> Amazing, very well done.


I'm excited to go see it!!


----------



## TayTayB

!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I didn't really like brave...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I've heard such mixed opinions about Brave. Can't wait to see it Tuesday


----------



## TylerFG

I think Brave looks really interesting, and I'm totally considering checking it out.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't Disney best at all.


----------



## TylerFG

Hey, guys. Just talked to Erin. She says she's gonna take a break from the DIS for a bit but she says hi.


----------



## BK228

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Hey, guys. Just talked to Erin. She says she's gonna take a break from the DIS for a bit but she says hi.



I know this is terrible, and I haven't been on in awhile. But, whom is Erin?


_Posted from DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

Hey folks!

I'm back after a long period of absence... again.
I don't think any of you remember me but...

HELLO!


----------



## BK228

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;45274910 said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm back after a long period of absence... again.
> I don't think any of you remember me but...
> 
> HELLO!


Hi there. You are right I have no clue who you are but welcome back!!!


----------



## TylerFG

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;45274910 said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm back after a long period of absence... again.
> I don't think any of you remember me but...
> 
> HELLO!



Welcome back!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;45274910 said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm back after a long period of absence... again.
> I don't think any of you remember me but...
> 
> HELLO!



AMANDA! Welcome back! Webmissed you!


----------



## Fairywings

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;45274910 said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm back after a long period of absence... again.
> I don't think any of you remember me but...
> 
> HELLO!



Hi there, welcome back!


----------



## TylerFG

BK228 said:


> I know this is terrible, and I haven't been on in awhile. But, whom is Erin?
> 
> 
> _Posted from DISboards.com App  for  Android_



mimiloveswdw, who is also one of my closest friend on here.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> mimiloveswdw, who is also one of my closest friend on here.



I like her a lot too.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I like her a lot too.



Ik, she's probably the closest friend I've ever had here tbh.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Ik, she's probably the closest friend I've ever had here tbh.



She's cool. Did she say when she's coming back?


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> She's cool. Did she say when she's coming back?



No but she said sometime soon.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> No but she said sometime soon.



Oh, all right.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Hey, guys. Just talked to Erin. She says she's gonna take a break from the DIS for a bit but she says hi.



Aww, well I miss her, and can't wait for her to come back 



			
				♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;45274910 said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm back after a long period of absence... again.
> I don't think any of you remember me but...
> 
> HELLO!



Welcome back! And I remember you


----------



## dizguy2319

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;45274910 said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm back after a long period of absence... again.
> I don't think any of you remember me but...
> 
> HELLO!



Welcome back!



TylerFG said:


> Hey, guys. Just talked to Erin. She says she's gonna take a break from the DIS for a bit but she says hi.



I was wondering where she was.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> I was wondering where she was.



Ik. I didn't really hear much from her this month.


----------



## BK228

TylerFG said:


> mimiloveswdw, who is also one of my closest friend on here.


Ohhhh okay!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm so glad I actually have things to do this summer before Disney...


----------



## Fitchly

Does anyone have a review of Brave?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fitchly said:


> Does anyone have a review of Brave?



Go see it.


----------



## TylerFG

Gee, Disney Channel, good job spoiling the gender of the new baby in Good Luck Charlie BEFORE THE EPISODE ENDS.


----------



## TylerFG

So here I am at 12 AM shedding manly tears at the end of the new Good Luck Charlie. God, I'm so emotional, lol.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Whoss up?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Off to the beach!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Oh my Mickey, only 4 more posts until I get to 1,000!!!!


----------



## TylerFG

So Doctor Who returns the day I leave for WDW. Wow, good timing, guys!


----------



## dizguy2319

I Love it when I get Disney movies in th mail.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45280474 said:
			
		

> Whoss up?



Heyyy!



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh my Mickey, only 4 more posts until I get to 1,000!!!!



YAY!!! That's so awesome


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Okay, I am going for 1,000. I want it to definitely be on THIS thread, since you guys are my family.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, I am going for 1,000. I want it to definitely be on THIS thread, since you guys are my family.



Go Abby! Just two more posts!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Go Abby! Just two more posts!



I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!

And that is saying a lot, considering I am me. And 'me' is ALWAYS excited about SOMETHING.

Oh, by the way...my 999th post was directed to you. You should feel special jkjkjk.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*Ah!!


I MADE IT!


I ENDURED THE DISBOARDS THROUGH 1,000 POSTS!!!!


:

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

...please excuse me while I go cry.*​


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*WHAT THE HECK?!?!

I forgot that I had posted on the MM!!


SO actually THAT was my 1,000th post!


 I did not get to truly celebrate with you guys. *​


----------



## Fairywings

Yerah! I don't care wqjhere you posted, I'm just glad that you made it there! 

(Besides, I'm in the MM, so it didn't really affect me   )


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And that is saying a lot, considering I am me. And 'me' is ALWAYS excited about SOMETHING.
> 
> Oh, by the way...my 999th post was directed to you. You should feel special jkjkjk.



I am honored.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Yerah! I don't care wqjhere you posted, I'm just glad that you made it there!
> 
> (Besides, I'm in the MM, so it didn't really affect me   )



*The saddest part is...it was not even me that posted it. It was Flounder!

(Well, TECHNICALLY it was me...but I hate technical.)*​


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *The saddest part is...it was not even me that posted it. It was Flounder!
> 
> (Well, TECHNICALLY it was me...but I hate technical.)*​



Someone's being negative for just having reached a goal


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Someone's being negative for just having reached a goal



Okay, okay. I will be optimistic.

RAINBOWS!!

UNICORNS!!

SUNSHINE!!

FLOWERS!!

*HAPPINESS!!*​

Happy now?​


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, okay. I will be optimistic.
> 
> RAINBOWS!!
> 
> UNICORNS!!
> 
> SUNSHINE!!
> 
> FLOWERS!!
> 
> *HAPPINESS!!*​
> 
> Happy now?​



Yes, thank you.


----------



## mickey'sbff




----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, okay. I will be optimistic. RAINBOWS!! UNICORNS!! SUNSHINE!! FLOWERS!!  *HAPPINESS!!*​ Happy now?​


 now if thats not happy then im not sure what is!! Congrats Abby


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *Ah!!
> 
> 
> I MADE IT!
> 
> 
> I ENDURED THE DISBOARDS THROUGH 1,000 POSTS!!!!
> 
> 
> :
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> ...please excuse me while I go cry.*​



Congrats!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *Ah!!
> 
> 
> I MADE IT!
> 
> 
> I ENDURED THE DISBOARDS THROUGH 1,000 POSTS!!!!
> 
> :
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> ...please excuse me while I go cry.*​



Congrats Abby!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

BK228 said:


> now if thats not happy then im not sure what is!! Congrats Abby





TylerFG said:


> Congrats!





dizguy2319 said:


> Congrats Abby!



*Thanks, guys! I am just so so so super happy!!!! 

...if you could not already tell*​


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *Thanks, guys! I am just so so so super happy!!!!
> 
> ...if you could not already tell*​


I took time, but you finally got there!!! Kudos to yudos!! (Anybody see what I did there)


----------



## StarTunnel

Ahaha, ha ha, Twitter is ruining my life.  Seriously.


----------



## BK228

StarTunnel said:


> Ahaha, ha ha, Twitter is ruining my life.  Seriously.


How so??


----------



## Fairywings

Hey!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:


> Hey!


Bonjour!!


----------



## dizguy2319

Not sure if I should say if I should incorporate Jessie being kidnapped into the MM.......


----------



## Fairywings

I don't know. 

Just finished writing a story for the Writers thread. Took forever, it was so long, but I'm finally done.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Congrats to Abby!


----------



## dizguy2319

Jessie has officially been kidnapped.

Bahahahahaha.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Jessie has officially been kidnapped.
> 
> Bahahahahaha.



lol


----------



## dizguy2319

I love getting movies with my Disney movie reward points. It's like Disney is saying, "Hey! You bought some of our movies, so we're giving you some for FREE! and once you get them you already have MORE points, to get more FREE movies! Aren't we just so generous?!?"


----------



## dizguy2319

Flounders gonna Flound.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I saw Brave and I did not like it at all. It felt like more of a Dreamworks movie than a Pixar.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

what?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*


dizguy2319 said:



			Flounders gonna Flound.
		
Click to expand...






Disney~Cutie said:



			Congrats to Abby! 

Click to expand...


Thanks Robino! *​


----------



## dizguy2319

I hate Melody Time.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:


> I hate Melody Time.


I was never a fan of that either.


----------



## Fairywings

I've never seen Melody Time, but I don't really have much of an interest to.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I've never seen Melody Time, but I don't really have much of an interest to.



You're such a lucky person.


----------



## TylerFG

Do I even wanna know what Melody Time is?


----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


> Do I even wanna know what Melody Time is?



It's the 10th film in the Disney canon, and the most annoying.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> It's the 10th film in the Disney canon, and the most annoying.



Weird, cause I don't remember hearing about it...


----------



## dizguy2319

tylerfg said:


> weird, cause i don't remember hearing about it...



good.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> It's the 10th film in the Disney canon, and the most annoying.



When I used to have a tv that played tapes, sometimes I'd watch old Disney movies and I'd see the commercials but it didn't really interest me. 

I'm one of those people who need a coherant story or theme that has to run through the entire movie or series of movies otherwise I can get confused.

When I turned ten I got a dvd player for it, so I could watch tapes and movies on it, but those were the only things I could watch on it. I loved it any way. It was this black box-like one with a full screen that I'd had forever. I remember having it when I was really young. Unfortunately it started losing it's color a couple of years ago so we had to get rid of it. 

I miss it. My computer that I have now plays widescreen stuff better and is overall better quality, but it's the nostalgia, you know?

I'm the only person I know that gets nostalgic about things. My friends don't understand me when I get nostalgic.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> When I used to have a tv that played tapes, sometimes I'd watch old Disney movies and I'd see the commercials but it didn't really interest me.
> 
> I'm one of those people who need a coherant story or theme that has to run through the entire movie or series of movies otherwise I can get confused.
> 
> When I turned ten I got a dvd player for it, so I could watch tapes and movies on it, but those were the only things I could watch on it. I loved it any way. It was this black box-like one with a full screen that I'd had forever. I remember having it when I was really young. Unfortunately it started losing it's color a couple of years ago so we had to get rid of it.
> 
> I miss it. My computer that I have now plays widescreen stuff better and is overall better quality, but it's the nostalgia, you know?
> 
> I'm the only person I know that gets nostalgic about things. My friends don't understand me when I get nostalgic.



I get nostalgic all the time and it's the weirdest feeling


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I get nostalgic all the time and it's the weirdest feeling



I guess it's because you'd think that teenagers wouldn't really have anything to get nostalgic about, because it's usually adults that get nostalgia. Maybe the love of Disney has something to do with it..........


----------



## TylerFG

Being nostalgic is an amazing feeling.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Being nostalgic is an amazing feeling.



Yes. It's kind of bittersweet, but the thought of being nostalgic is a great feeling. It means you've had at least an okay life so far.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Yes. It's kind of bittersweet, but the thought of being nostalgic is a great feeling. It means you've had at least an okay life so far.



I totally know that feeling.


----------



## dizguy2319

A long time ago, I had a boklike, black TV that could only play VHS, and it was completely awesome. I only had about 10 VHS (all Disney) and I watched one every night.

Later, we had to give it away because it was really broken.

This Christmas, I got a flat screen and a Blu-Ray player for my room, and it reminds me so much of that old TV. That same day, I started collecting Disney movies.

I started with 4 canon, and now I have 36.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> A long time ago, I had a boklike, black TV that could only play VHS, and it was completely awesome. I only had about 10 VHS (all Disney) and I watched one every night.
> 
> Later, we had to give it away because it was really broken.
> 
> This Christmas, I got a flat screen and a Blu-Ray player for my room, and it reminds me so much of that old TV. That same day, I started collecting Disney movies.
> 
> I started with 4 canon, and now I have 36.



Cool.


----------



## Fairywings

I love Linkin Park. Their songs express what I feel so well.


----------



## dizguy2319

I love the Little Mermaid 2.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I love the Little Mermaid 2.



It was a great movie. The third wasn't great, but I love the first two Little Mermaid movies.


----------



## BK228

I loved Melanie. The original Little Mermaid is my favorite disney movie, but Melanie is one of my top 5 favorite Disney characters


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> I loved Melanie. The original Little Mermaid is my favorite disney movie, but Melanie is one of my top 5 favorite Disney characters



Melody. Must be a favorite if you don't know her name.

Sorry.


----------



## carlandellie

dizguy2319 said:


> Melody. Must be a favorite if you don't know her name.
> 
> Sorry.



omg


----------



## mickey'sbff

dizguy2319 said:


> Melody. Must be a favorite if you don't know her name.
> 
> Sorry.








Anyways. 

I'm so mad at myself because I totally forgot about the MM. Always next time.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I'm literally forgetting everything.

I forgot to watch Bunheads on Monday. argfghafrhgnfddfjgh


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> Anyways.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself because I totally forgot about the MM. Always next time.



Why do you not just join in? And do not worry, you are not the only one who has not contributed yet.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I love the Little Mermaid 2.



One of my favorites a long with Lion King 2. I think those are some of the only sequels that were not overdone. However, I think that the two sidekicks Melody develops (is it a walrus and a penguin or something like that?) kind of ruined it a bit. They kind of overdid the humor, however I absolutely LOVE all of the music.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:


> Melody. Must be a favorite if you don't know her name. Sorry.



1. Everytime I've ever watched that movie I always heard her name as Melanie. That is really odd, I suppose I should have payed attention to the credits more carefully.

2. You could have stated that in a much nicer way.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

dizguy2319 said:


> Melody. Must be a favorite if you don't know her name.
> 
> Sorry.



oh my god


----------



## Disney~Cutie

omg


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> 1. Everytime I've ever watched that movie I always heard her name as Melanie. That is really odd, I suppose I should have payed attention to the credits more carefully.
> 
> 2. You could have stated that in a much nicer way.


----------



## Fairywings

Hello any one that's on!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Hello any one that's on!



Hi!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Hello any one that's on!



Hey.


----------



## Fairywings

Hey guys! How are you doing?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Hey guys! How are you doing?



Good. Bored. I might watch a movie.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Good. Bored. I might watch a movie.



Movies were a great invention.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Movies were a great invention.



Fun and Fancy Free. I haven't seen this in a long time.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Fun and Fancy Free. I haven't seen this in a long time.



I've never seen that movie either.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I've never seen that movie either.



I saw it a long time ago, because I remember Mickey and the Beanstalk.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I saw it a long time ago, because I remember Mickey and the Beanstalk.



Ah.


----------



## dizguy2319

I forgot about Bongo.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


> I forgot about Bongo.



Lulubelle!!!! (I don't think that's how you spell it...) Sorry for that outburst... I watched it for the first time last summer when I watched all 50 animated features... what a fun summer... I liked the harp from Mickey and the Beanstalk.


----------



## dizguy2319

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Lulubelle!!!! (I don't think that's how you spell it...) Sorry for that outburst... I watched it for the first time last summer when I watched all 50 animated features... what a fun summer... I liked the harp from Mickey and the Beanstalk.



I'm trying to collect the Disney canon, so I guess I'm trying to watch all of them too. I have 36 now. Counting the ones I've pre-ordered of course. I'm so excited about all the Disney blu-ray releases this year.


----------



## dizguy2319

Edgar Bergen is in this movie.

Oh god why.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


> Edgar Bergen is in this movie.
> 
> Oh god why.



You no likey Edgar Bergen?


----------



## dizguy2319

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> You no likey Edgar Bergen?



Nightmares.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Nightmares.



Warning, long PM being sent your way.


----------



## mickey'sbff

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Why do you not just join in? And do not worry, you are not the only one who has not contributed yet.



I always feel awkward just joining in after it started a week ago.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Warning, long PM being sent your way.



That was such a lovely conversation.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> That was such a lovely conversation.



Thank you, it was nice talking to you.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Thank you, it was nice talking to you.



And know I'm bored again.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> And know I'm bored again.



Hmm........


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



Awesome.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Awesome.



I didn't make that, (of course) but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Waking up at 2 AM today! Woohoo!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


>



Aww... Hey, look! It's Melissa! I love her!

"I don't see how a world that makes such wonderful things could be bad."


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I didn't make that, (of course) but I thought it was pretty cool.



It was cool


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!




----------



## dizguy2319

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Aww... Hey, look! It's Melissa! I love her!
> 
> "I don't see how a world that makes such wonderful things could be bad."



I know! That's probably my favorite line from the movie.
And don't you know her name is Melanie!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I got the moves like Jagger. I got the moves like Jagger. 
I got the moo-oo-oo-oo-oo-oo-oo-oo-ooves like Jagger...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


> I know! That's probably my favorite line from the movie.
> And don't you know her name is Melanie!





*facepalm*


----------



## dizguy2319

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Sorry... my mistake...
> 
> *facepalm*


----------



## mimiloveswdw

I just came on here quickly before leaving again.

Come on guys.

I don't even know who this person is, since we've never talked, but I think we all need to calm down and welcome everyone.

We all make mistakes. Let's move on.

I'll talk more when I can. Have a nice day/week/summer.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Things I've eaten today: 

>5 granola bars. I'm obsessed with those things.
>Tons of cheese... I just couldn't really stop... 
>Spaghetti... with cheese on it.
>V8
>Honey Nut Cheerios... I"m also obsessed with these right now. Nuff said. 
>Wheat Thin cinnamon* stick thingies.
>Other miscellaneous JUNK food.

*Is it sad that the only way I can remember how to spell that word is because of Cinna from the Hunger Games?


----------



## Fairywings

Edit: Um, sorry Erin


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lTOA7ccuys

"BOOM. HUNGER GAAAAAAAAAAAAAMES!" I wish they had the whole skit on YouTube... the other _amazing _thing she says is "Dey should call dem the Funger Games because everyone is having SO much FUN."  ROTFL _literally..._


----------



## dizguy2319

mimiloveswdw said:


> I just came on here quickly before leaving again.
> 
> Come on guys.
> 
> I don't even know who this person is, since we've never talked, but I think we all need to calm down and welcome everyone.
> 
> We all make mistakes. Let's move on.
> 
> I'll talk more when I can. Have a nice day/week/summer.



Hey! You're back!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

smh... sometimes I just can't... post a link to that vid... without cringing a little... because honestly, do I really wanna broadcast that I watch that junk sometimes?... 

And sometimes, it's just the right time to say... 

BOOM! HUNGER GAAAAAAAAAMES! 

Yep. I'm turning myself into _that_ girl... that everyone's like  whenever you talk. 

#YOLO

No regrets.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

"Do you ever feel like a plastic bag drifting through the wind..." Seriously? What kind of songwriting is this? Who told KP "Hey, that's a great song lyric! Let's put it in this new song you're gonna sing!" 

I'm gonna write a song: "Sometimes I feel like a cardboard box, walking round the house in fuzzy pink socks. And don't you know that YouTube rocks. And I really like frogs." Isn't that amazing???!!!? Seriously, though... this is how many popular songs today sound to me. Just expressing my honest, open opinion. 

Sorry if anyone disagrees.  Here's a flower for your thoughts.


----------



## TylerFG

Well, now I'm depressed. :/


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Putting the luggage in the car!!!!! 

BOOM! HUNGER GAAAAAAAMES! 

It's always the right time to say that. 

#speakmymind

I miss being able to spend hours on end on DIS.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


> Well, now I'm depressed. :/



?Porque? (I need an upside-down question mark and an accent on the e, but I'm too lazy to go and get them...)


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> ?Porque? (I need an upside-down question mark and an accent on the e, but I'm too lazy to go and get them...)



Nothing really. Except for the fact that my best friend who I barely even talked to this month stopped by and DIDN'T BOTHER TO MESSAGE ME HI AT ALL. :/


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

That awkward moment where you're hanging out with three of your friends, and two of them have this inside joke that the other two don't know, then they look at each other and starting giggling about it and you feel like a cardboard box (Hey look! I got to use my super-cool song lyric i wrote!) so you look at the other friend who doesn't know, and say "hey, remember that one time..." and your friend is like "Yep!" and YOU start laughing at some non-existing moment that was supposedly hilarious just to feel better about yourselves, so now the two groups are laughing at different things, and when you stop laughing you look at each other like :} Yes? Can I help you? 

Love that moment... Happens ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


> Nothing really. Except for the fact that my best friend who I barely even talked to this month stopped by and DIDN'T BOTHER TO MESSAGE ME HI AT ALL. :/



Aw... sorry... That stinks


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Just down in the dumps?



Yeah, let's go with that. :/


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I saw Brave and I did not like it at all. It felt like more of a Dreamworks movie than a Pixar.



Amen.



Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I got the moves like Jagger. I got the moves like Jagger.
> I got the moo-oo-oo-oo-oo-oo-oo-oo-ooves like Jagger...







mimiloveswdw said:


> I just came on here quickly before leaving again.
> 
> Come on guys.
> 
> I don't even know who this person is, since we've never talked, but I think we all need to calm down and welcome everyone.
> 
> We all make mistakes. Let's move on.
> 
> I'll talk more when I can. Have a nice day/week/summer.



Amy...? I miss u ):



Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> That awkward moment where you're hanging out with three of your friends, and two of them have this inside joke that the other two don't know, then they look at each other and starting giggling about it and you feel like a cardboard box (Hey look! I got to use my super-cool song lyric i wrote!) so you look at the other friend who doesn't know, and say "hey, remember that one time..." and your friend is like "Yep!" and YOU start laughing at some non-existing moment that was supposedly hilarious just to feel better about yourselves, so now the two groups are laughing at different things, and when you stop laughing you look at each other like :} Yes? Can I help you?
> 
> Love that moment... Happens ALL THE TIME.



This


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

The other day, my mom was like "Wow! I can't believe we have 1580 posts!" (or however many it was then) and I was like mom. That is not even impressive. At all. I need to waste most posts.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I reallly need a haircut


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, let's go with that. :/



NVM. I got it... I didn't see the second part until I quoted... *facepalm*


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319908 said:
			
		

> Amy...? I miss u ):



This. x1,000,000,000


----------



## TylerFG

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> NVM. I got it... I didn't see the second part until I quoted... *facepalm*



Oh. It's cool....


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319908 said:
			
		

>





Party Rock is in the house tonight. 

NBD.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Italy won today


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319911 said:
			
		

> I reallly need a haircut



 Me dos.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Party Rock is in the house tonight.
> 
> NBD.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319942 said:
			
		

> Italy won today



Felicidades. *JK, that's spanish, not Italian...*


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


>








heres a niall kiss to feel better

feeling very gif-y today


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319950 said:
			
		

>



I gotta feeling... I just gotta feeling... 

Tonight? It's gonna be a good good night.  

#artisticlicense

I edit things sometimes. Just for fun.







BOOM!!! HUNGER GAAAAAAAAMES!!!!! Again, always applicable.


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319965 said:
			
		

> heres a niall kiss to feel better
> 
> feeling very gif-y today



Aww thanks.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> I gotta feeling... I just gotta feeling...
> 
> Tonight? It's gonna be a good good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!!! HUNGER GAAAAAAAAMES!!!!! Again, always applicable.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ILPHPsYuG_U


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

At this point, I'm sort of to very seriously considering not going to be at all. I'm getting up at 2 if I do anyway... sooo...


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

okay so my town is now gathering geese to feed to the homeless

what even


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4ioBjbPliU

Here's a video of a Thai Beauty and the Beast knock off to make you feel better.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319981 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ILPHPsYuG_U



LOL. _Literally._ Multiple times.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4ioBjbPliU
> 
> Here's a video of a Thai Beauty and the Beast knock off to make you feel better.



Haha, yeah. I remember seeing that.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

memories omg


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> LOL. _Literally._ Multiple times.



it is A+


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45319995 said:
			
		

> okay so my town is now gathering geese to feed to the homeless
> 
> what even




My best friend's dad who works at my school and is one of the nicest people in the world I know told the guys in my class that he would buy them lunch if they took out one of the geese, so they threw a rock at one of their heads, and I spent a whole lunch period giggling at the goose that I thought was the one that got hit cuz it was acting really weird... good times


----------



## dizguy2319

Snoatmeal <3


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

WHY won't you call me back?? I NEED a job people!!!!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Plane snacks: 
> a whole Heath bar to myself *happy tears*
> chessmen cookies
> Smores Golden grahams bar
> Yet another granola bar
> Cheese/Caramel popcorn that is like the best food on the planet <3

BOOM! HUNGER GAAAAAAAMES! 

Yall are gonna be so happy when I leave. Sry...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Everyday I'm shufflin.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> Snoatmeal <3



memoriess


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Best senior class _evah..._ My four bestest friends on the earth. I'm pumped. I wouldn't be able to wait if this year weren't connected with the end of my last summer as a child.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Someone tell me to get up from the computer and go sleep or do something productive otherwise I'll just sit here until 2:00 instead of sleeping or making sure I'm completely packed.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*sniff* Our poor, poor sad neglected lonely TR...  I weeps...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I can't think of the song where the person talks about "talking to myself"... but that song right now...


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45320081 said:
			
		

> memoriess


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

That moment where you turn on Pandora and the song you've been singing all day comes on immediately. And you flip out and start having a major party. 

And it goes like this... 

I'll show you all the moves like Jagger...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

If you haven't heard this song or watched this movie, please please watch... <3 This will forever be known as my "500 days of summer"summer... and the summer of "Us" by Regina Spektor. Even though I don't have an "us" right now... but that doesn't bug me at all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y99wz5ifHxU


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



Oh my gosh!!!!!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

"This is a story of boy meets girl. The boy, Tom Hansen of Margate, New Jersey, grew up believing that he'd never truly be happy until the day he met "the one." This belief stemmed from early exposure to sad British pop music and a total misreading of the movie The Graduate. The girl, Summer Finn of Shinnacock, Michigan, did not share this belief. Since the disintegration of her parents' marriage, she had only loved two things. The first was her long dark hair. The second was how easily she could cut it off... and feel nothing. 

Tom meets Summer on January 8th. He knows almost immediately: she's who he's been searching for. 

This is a story of boy meets girl. But you should know up front: _This is not a love story._"

*sigh*...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Come August 21, I will listen to this song 50 bajillion times... 

Summer is Over by Jon McLaughlin and Sara Bareilles


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!



It's not the best gif, but hey.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Saltwater Room by Owl City... memories of sophomore year... *sigh* good times... well, sort of...


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> It's not the best gif, but hey.



Nah, it's not that. It's the funnyness.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I have a pathological fear of How to Save a Life. I had a panic attack when it came on the radio the other day. No joke.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

K.... I'm gonna cut myself off now. Go pack something, organize something, look at pictures... something. It's been fun guys. See you guys in a week and a half! 

BOOM! HUNGER GAAAAAAAAMES!! (Sorry... I just had to get it in one more time... )


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Nah, it's not that. It's the funnyness.



There needs to bs a HPRP Revival thread.


----------



## dizguy2319

Page 100!!!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> There needs to bs a HPRP Revival thread.



Yeah, soon.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> I always feel awkward just joining in after it started a week ago.



Ohhhhh yeah well there is always next time!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ohhhhh yeah well there is always next time!!



Hello!

You're on your own with the MM, today I got murdered. You can go check out the details on the thread.


----------



## BK228

I agree with this.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Hello!
> 
> You're on your own with the MM, today I got murdered. You can go check out the details on the thread.



I saw that!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## dizguy2319

Wings, people are talking about you on the MM....You might not want to look.


----------



## BK228

I am so tired of their drama!! I think you all know who I am talking about too. Anybody agree that enough is enough??


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I saw that!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!



I'll send you a PM. I finished Chapter 2 of shadows if you wanna read it, working on chapter three now, but the flashback is taken awhile.



dizguy2319 said:


> Wings, people are talking about you on the MM....You might not want to look.



Thanks for the heads up. It's all my haters anyway, I don't care about that. Still wish they didn't ruin everything thought.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I'll send you a PM. I finished Chapter 2 of shadows if you wanna read it, working on chapter three now, but the flashback is taken awhile. [QUOTE/]
> 
> YES YES YES!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send you a PM. I finished Chapter 2 of shadows if you wanna read it, working on chapter three now, but the flashback is taken awhile. [QUOTE/]
> 
> YES YES YES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent.
Click to expand...


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I'll send you a PM. I finished Chapter 2 of shadows if you wanna read it, working on chapter three now, but the flashback is taken awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. It's all my haters anyway, I don't care about that. Still wish they didn't ruin everything thought.



Your book? I want to read it!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

wait what who was talking about her on the murder mystery
what is even going on


----------



## BK228

MickeyisBeast said:


> wait what who was talking about her on the murder mystery
> what is even going on


And it starts


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Your book? I want to read it!



I've only got a prologue and two chapters finished. It'll take a few PMs but I'll send it to you if you like. I'm afraid it's not the best.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I've only got a prologue and two chapters finished. It'll take a few PMs but I'll send it to you if you like. I'm afraid it's not the best.



Thanks! And I'm sure it's good.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I've only got a prologue and two chapters finished. It'll take a few PMs but I'll send it to you if you like. I'm afraid it's not the best.



Your book was so good! It really draws you in!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Your book was so good! It really draws you in!



Thanks!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

PRINCESS AND THE FROG!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> PRINCESS AND THE FROG!!



I love that movie too.

I sent the chapter to you.


----------



## dizguy2319

Dear Golden Films,

Your*Anastasia*knock-off?

PERFECTION.

- loyal Disney fan 4 lyfe　

Omg


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Dear Golden Films,
> 
> Your*Anastasia*knock-off?
> 
> PERFECTION.
> 
> - loyal Disney fan 4 lyfe
> 
> Omg



lol


----------



## Fairywings

Night everyone!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


>





Fairywings said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!




i miss u guyss! I got so busy with school! we should try do another since theres no school! 
I feel so bad I had school and couldnt be active!


----------



## TylerFG

Well today was a long, boring, and at one point, tough day.


----------



## dizguy2319

I should get a Golden Films Disney knock off collection. It would be just be fun to make fun of them. They're only like 5 bucks at Walmart.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> I should get a Golden Films Disney knock off collection. It would be just be fun to make fun of them. They're only like 5 bucks at Walmart.



Look up TheWMEForever on YouTube. He uploaded some ripoffs, and the most blanent Disney Princess ripoff ever created.


----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


> Look up TheWMEForever on YouTube. He uploaded some ripoffs, and the most blanent Disney Princess ripoff ever created.



Sadly, my computer loads videos very slowly, so it would probably take a few days to watch one of those.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> Sadly, my computer loads videos very slowly, so it would probably take a few days to watch one of those.



Oh ok. It's still hilarious though.


----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


> Oh ok. It's still hilarious though.



Thanks, still.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> Thanks, still.



Anytime.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I think we should start a brand new harry potter role play thread!


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45321796 said:
			
		

> I think we should start a brand new harry potter role play thread!



It would be fun. I call Snape! (and Oatmeal)


----------



## carlandellie

I call Voldemort


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> It would be fun. I call Snape! (and Oatmeal)



haha no one better for them! 
okay awesome! so like we should start fresh
new icons
new characters
new storyline
everything
sound good?
and we can kinda co-own it like u me and kaitlin (sp?)

just we need to decide like which book and stuff


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45321843 said:
			
		

> haha no one better for them!
> okay awesome! so like we should start fresh
> new icons
> new characters
> new storyline
> everything
> sound good?
> and we can kinda co-own it like u me and kaitlin (sp?)
> 
> just we need to decide like which book and stuff



Yeah. We could start in year 5 again. That was a good place to start.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> Yeah. We could start in year 5 again. That was a good place to start.



that sounds good! so like u want to make the sign-ups/rules?


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45321865 said:
			
		

> that sounds good! so like u want to make the sign-ups/rules?



You can!

Sorry it took so long to reply.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:


> You can!
> 
> Sorry it took so long to reply.


Sorry to intrude but this sounds awesome!!! I would love to participate please


----------



## dizguy2319

In Sleeping Beauty when Flora and Merryweather were fighting over the color of Aurora's dress, Fauna should have just yelled, "Make it green!".

And no one would have done anything else.


----------



## dizguy2319

So you need a character for a Disney sequel.

It's a female dog, so let's start with a famous female dog.






Everyone seems to love Ariel, so let's incorporate her into the design.






And don't forget the color brown!

Now add accessories:










And you have a great character design that is totally original.


----------



## dizguy2319

Also known as






(graphic by me)


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


> Also known as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (graphic by me)


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

2 and a half hours of sleep man. This is gon' be a great day...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

dizguy2319 said:


> In Sleeping Beauty when Flora and Merryweather were fighting over the color of Aurora's dress, Fauna should have just yelled, "Make it green!".
> 
> And no one would have done anything else.



Um, yes! I have always believed this...


----------



## dizguy2319

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


>





Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> 2 and a half hours of sleep man. This is gon' be a great day...





Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Um, yes! I have always believed this...



You're already awake? I mean I'm awake too, but it's still Thursday to me....


----------



## dizguy2319

That awkward moment when Tubby O'Brien totally ruins your wild west show.


----------



## dizguy2319

Disney should release their classic cartoons on a Blu-ray set. 6 Disc set.

Disc 1. The Alice Comedies
Disc 2. Oswald the Lucky Rabbit
Disc 3. Mickey in Black and White
Disc 4. Mickey in Full Color
Disc 5. Silly Symphonies 
Disc 6. Disney Cartoon Rarities 

Oh yes.


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45321843 said:
			
		

> haha no one better for them!
> okay awesome! so like we should start fresh
> new icons
> new characters
> new storyline
> everything
> sound good?
> and we can kinda co-own it like u me and kaitlin (sp?)
> 
> just we need to decide like which book and stuff



Good idea! Though it will be hard to say good bye to Max. Maybe I will make a similar character........,


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> In Sleeping Beauty when Flora and Merryweather were fighting over the color of Aurora's dress, Fauna should have just yelled, "Make it green!".
> 
> And no one would have done anything else.



lol


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Also known as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (graphic by me)



lol


----------



## Disney~Cutie

YAY! The Women's gymnastics Olympic trial is on tonight. So excited!!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> YAY! The Women's gymnastics Olympic trial is on tonight. So excited!!



Cool. 

Honestly I prefer the Winter Olympics, but watching any Olympics is awesome!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Cool.
> 
> Honestly I prefer the Winter Olympics, but watching any Olympics is awesome!



I get super into both, really. I like certain events at both of them, but being a gymnast, I love watching gymnastics


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I get super into both, really. I like certain events at both of them, but being a gymnast, I love watching gymnastics



Well, I like the horse riding, and some of the other events. But my whole family are huge hockey fans, so, you know.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Yeah. We could start in year 5 again. That was a good place to start.



Maybe. My favorite years are 3, 5, and 6. I think we should play one of those, since Years 1, 2, 4 and 7 would be really complicated.

Alll I know is I'm pretty sure I don't want to be stuck as the only 4th year between the 3rd years and the 5th years again.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I am in such an Ariel mood right now. I want to go DO something! I want an adventure! But, it looks like another day of DISing all day. 

...love you guys, but I need a life.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am in such an Ariel mood right now. I want to go DO something! I want an adventure! But, it looks like another day of DISing all day.
> 
> ...love you guys, but I need a life.



Understand. At least you aren't in school four days a week

(taking a class to get ahead)


----------



## TylerFG

Ok, I sorta feel bad about last night. I think I acted like a brat...


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am in such an Ariel mood right now. I want to go DO something! I want an adventure! But, it looks like another day of DISing all day.
> 
> ...love you guys, but I need a life.



Welcome to my world.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Understand. At least you aren't in school four days a week
> 
> (taking a class to get ahead)



I wanted to take one of my languages this summer, but they do not offer it for incoming freshmen. 



TylerFG said:


> Ok, I sorta feel bad about last night. I think I acted like a brat...



What did you say?



TylerFG said:


> Welcome to my world.



lol

On the note of 'lol'...I used to read that when people said it and think people were saying 101 and wandering what that meant. I was such an idiot haha!


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What did you say?



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45319892#post45319892

Start at the top of the page to see why I was upset..


----------



## Fairywings

I'm okay with no life half of the time.......


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I'm okay with no life half of the time.......



This.


----------



## Fairywings

tylerfg said:


> this.



lol


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> You can!
> 
> Sorry it took so long to reply.



okay so anything u want me to put in it? like any ideas?



Fairywings said:


> Good idea! Though it will be hard to say good bye to Max. Maybe I will make a similar character........,




do u wanna make the signups?  



Disney~Cutie said:


> YAY! The Women's gymnastics Olympic trial is on tonight. So excited!!



yay!!! and The Wanted is carrying the torch! 



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am in such an Ariel mood right now. I want to go DO something! I want an adventure! But, it looks like another day of DISing all day.
> 
> ...love you guys, but I need a life.



Yay you!! u have a life


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45325161 said:
			
		

> okay so anything u want me to put in it? like any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u wanna make the signups?
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!! and The Wanted is carrying the torch!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay you!! u have a life



I could make the sign ups.

I'll have to make some ground rules and a sign up form, want to help me with that?

Tyler has persuaded me to check out Doctor Who.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Tyler has persuaded me to check out Doctor Who.



You won't be sorry.


----------



## Fairywings

Brb guys.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> I could make the sign ups.
> 
> I'll have to make some ground rules and a sign up form, want to help me with that?
> 
> Tyler has persuaded me to check out Doctor Who.



yeah! and I have a cute icon made up so I'll do that! 

and doctor who...


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45325237 said:
			
		

> yeah! and I have a cute icon made up so I'll do that!
> 
> and doctor who...


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45319892#post45319892
> 
> Start at the top of the page to see why I was upset..



Still a bit confused. PM me.



Fairywings said:


> I'm okay with no life half of the time.......


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Still a bit confused. PM me.



Ok.

And Adele's having a baby!


----------



## Fairywings

Back!


----------



## Fairywings

And wow, I have 3 PMs!


----------



## dizguy2319

I kind of watch to watch Doctor Who, but I never have....


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> I kind of watch to watch Doctor Who, but I never have....



It's a really good show. I've been addicted to it for a year now.


----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


> It's a really good show. I've been addicted to it for a year now.



Maybe sometime...


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb32pmywZyU

Oh, summer of 2008, I miss you dearly.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Maybe sometime...



Sent you a PM


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

Ive been watching my spongebob dvds all day


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Sent you a PM



Answered. Longish PM your way.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Answered. Longish PM your way.



All right.


----------



## dizguy2319

I'm just here watching Alice Comedies.


----------



## dizguy2319

Here we go.


----------



## Fairywings

Looks nice. Good Job.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

okay is this okay for the icons?






like ill fill the background with the colors of the house, the little box for the crest of the house, and the big box is the patronus (sp?)


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45328911 said:
			
		

> okay is this okay for the icons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like ill fill the background with the colors of the house, the little box for the crest of the house, and the big box is the patronus (sp?)



That's great!!!!!

We already created the thread. I'll send you a PM covering everything.


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45328911 said:
			
		

> okay is this okay for the icons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like ill fill the background with the colors of the house, the little box for the crest of the house, and the big box is the patronus (sp?)



This is fantastic!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> This is fantastic!





Fairywings said:


> That's great!!!!!
> 
> We already created the thread. I'll send you a PM covering everything.



okay awesome! just make sure we know everyone's patronus for the icons and all


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I'm excited


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Ok.
> 
> And Adele's having a baby!



Yay!!



BrittanyisGoofy said:


> Ive been watching my spongebob dvds all day



Spongebob is fab


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I couldn't keep up with the last Harry Potter roleplay lol


----------



## BK228

Did anyone hear that Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes are divorcing?? That is so sad.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I couldn't keep up with the last Harry Potter roleplay lol



I remember that. You could still sign up.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> I remember that. You could still sign up.



idk I'm not really one for roleplay so I think I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> idk I'm not really one for roleplay so I think I'm going to pass on this one.



It's all right. It was just an offer.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> It's all right. It was just an offer.



Thanks though!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

God save the teen because Randy to the Rescue is on


----------



## dizguy2319

I just had a brilliant idea.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:


> I just had a brilliant idea.


Care to share? Hey, I rhymed!!


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Care to share? Hey, I rhymed!!



No.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:


> No.


Confidential then? Need to know basis I assume. And do you not like me?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Confidential then? Need to know basis I assume. And do you not like me?



You'll figure it out. Eventually.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> God save the teen because Randy to the Rescue is on


----------



## Fairywings

I made my signature and avatar all HP.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> I made my signature and avatar all HP.



I would do that but...ahh ed sheeran


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45329704 said:
			
		

> I would do that but...ahh ed sheeran



I'll pretend to know who he is.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> I'll pretend to know who he is.



aha singer xD


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45329801 said:
			
		

> aha singer xD



Oh, okay.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45329957 said:
			
		

>



Crying because Ed Sheeran and cats and sigh


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Crying because Ed Sheeran and cats and sigh



never been so jealous of a cat


----------



## markmouse

On the boards...


----------



## Fairywings

markmouse said:


> On the boards...



Hi!


----------



## storabelle

Count me in...I wanna waist a post!


----------



## dizguy2319

Alice was OBVIOUSLY the first.


----------



## TylerFG

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/spectro-magic-to-return-in-march-2013.840278/

About time!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

markmouse said:


> On the boards...





storabelle said:


> Count me in...I wanna waist a post!



Welcome!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

is my theme and all look okay?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

welcome!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Going on the Magic in a few weeks!!


----------



## Fairywings

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Going on the Magic in a few weeks!!



Cool! Have a good time!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Thanks. I have a PTR so you guys can follow it:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2862184


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## TylerFG

Well, today sucked....


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How come Tyler?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

At least I'll know someone starting cross country. Gosh I am so socially awkward it's not even funny


----------



## TylerFG

WDWJonasGirl said:


> How come Tyler?



Spent it with my cousins who are usually a-holes.


----------



## AryaForQueen

Aloha!  lol


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Spent it with my cousins who are usually a-holes.



That sucks. I'm sorry :/



AryaForQueen said:


> Aloha!  lol


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Spent it with my cousins who are usually a-holes.



That must have been very trying.


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> That sucks. I'm sorry :/



Eh, it's ok. I just spent it at my aunt's house and they didn't even acknowladege I was there so I was pretty much bored.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

New icon hehe


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Eh, it's ok. I just spent it at my aunt's house and they didn't even acknowladege I was there so I was pretty much bored.



I know that feeling..


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> New icon hehe



Cool.


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I know that feeling..



Yep. :/


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Yep. :/



Well, I hope you're having a better day now


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Well, I hope you're having a better day now



I am. Better than the last few hours.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Cool.



Why thank you



TylerFG said:


> I am. Better than the last few hours.



That's good!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Why thank you
> 
> 
> 
> That's good!



No prob


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> At least I'll know someone starting cross country. Gosh I am so socially awkward it's not even funny



socially awkward people party!!


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45337117 said:
			
		

> socially awkward people party!!



Woo! 

lol


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45337117 said:
			
		

> socially awkward people party!!





Fairywings said:


> Woo!
> 
> lol



Wooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

You guys make me smile.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> You guys make me smile.



aww


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> You guys make me smile.



Aww, thanks!


----------



## Fairywings

You all are very welcome.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Feeling the love!


----------



## dizguy2319

I've spent all day packing. 
But not for Disney. 

That's why I haven't been on today. 

And now I'm watching Ducktales.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Going to Disneyland


----------



## TylerFG

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Going to Disneyland



Have fun!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Going camping guys, and won't be posting until Wednesday


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Going camping guys, and won't be posting until Wednesday



Have fun!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Going camping guys, and won't be posting until Wednesday



Okay. Have fun!!!!


----------



## markmouse

That will be fun!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Home sweet home. Been camping all weekend.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Hi everyone 

Hopefully I can come back without mean glares and "who's this weird girl" thrown around a few times 

Also I figure since there are some new people and I never really formally introduced myself anyway, I'd introduce myself haha!

I went by Erin since I joined because I was a scared little girl in the internet but now I'm more like "meh" so I'll say this officially:

Hi, my name is Amy. I like the color green and hazelnut coffee. My favorite things include Walt Disney World, Doctor Who, One Direction, Harry Potter, Logan Lerman, The Hunger Games, books by John Green, and rereading 1984 until my head hurts from picking out symbolism. And more but eh this is looking weird already.

Whatever, I'm back so hi for the third time


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hopefully I can come back without mean glares and "who's this weird girl" thrown around a few times
> 
> Also I figure since there are some new people and I never really formally introduced myself anyway, I'd introduce myself haha!
> 
> I went by Erin since I joined because I was a scared little girl in the internet but now I'm more like "meh" so I'll say this officially:
> 
> Hi, my name is Amy. I like the color green and hazelnut coffee. My favorite things include Walt Disney World, Doctor Who, One Direction, Harry Potter, Logan Lerman, The Hunger Games, books by John Green, and rereading 1984 until my head hurts from picking out symbolism. And more but eh this is looking weird already.
> 
> And I think Tyler is the most amazing person ever.
> 
> Whatever, I'm back so hi for the third time



Fixed. :OP


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Going camping guys, and won't be posting until Wednesday



Bye Robean!! 



mimiloveswdw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hopefully I can come back without mean glares and "who's this weird girl" thrown around a few times
> 
> Also I figure since there are some new people and I never really formally introduced myself anyway, I'd introduce myself haha!
> 
> I went by Erin since I joined because I was a scared little girl in the internet but now I'm more like "meh" so I'll say this officially:
> 
> Hi, my name is Amy. I like the color green and hazelnut coffee. My favorite things include Walt Disney World, Doctor Who, One Direction, Harry Potter, Logan Lerman, The Hunger Games, books by John Green, and rereading 1984 until my head hurts from picking out symbolism. And more but eh this is looking weird already.
> 
> Whatever, I'm back so hi for the third time



Hi again love!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hopefully I can come back without mean glares and "who's this weird girl" thrown around a few times
> 
> Also I figure since there are some new people and I never really formally introduced myself anyway, I'd introduce myself haha!
> 
> I went by Erin since I joined because I was a scared little girl in the internet but now I'm more like "meh" so I'll say this officially:
> 
> Hi, my name is Amy. I like the color green and hazelnut coffee. My favorite things include Walt Disney World, Doctor Who, One Direction, Harry Potter, Logan Lerman, The Hunger Games, books by John Green, and rereading 1984 until my head hurts from picking out symbolism. And more but eh this is looking weird already.
> 
> Whatever, I'm back so hi for the third time



Okay. I am a horrible friend. This whole time, I thought you were still going by Erin.  And I have been talking to you on here for HOW long?! Oh my goodness. I am so unobservant.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## mickey'sbff

I keep thinking Robyn is someone else because she changed her icon.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> I keep thinking Robyn is someone else because she changed her icon.



haha smoooth


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Shalom, everybody!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Hello! How are you guys doin?


----------



## niallsprincess

Good Afternoon! heheh Vas Happening?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Hello! How are you guys doin?





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Shalom, everybody!!!



 hellooo lovesss


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45352789 said:
			
		

> hellooo lovesss



Hey!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Hey!!!



whats up?


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45352843 said:
			
		

> whats up?



Nothing much.


----------



## BK228

Bonjour a tous!!


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Alohaaaa!


----------



## niallsprincess

Love all the different languages...
guten Tag!


----------



## Fairywings

Hola! lol.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

niallsprincess said:


> Vas Happening?



Just talking to Kevin, ya knooow. Nbd.


----------



## niallsprincess

Reflections of Earth said:


> Just talking to Kevin, ya knooow. Nbd.



Sweet. I saw Kevin just the other day. Tell him I said hi!


----------



## Reflections of Earth

niallsprincess said:


> Sweet. I saw Kevin just the other day. Tell him I said hi!



I did.  He said that he's gonna go back to Lou soon.  Silly Kevin.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

What is everyone up to?!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What is everyone up to?!



Nothing much. You?


----------



## dizguy2319

I've been so busy lately, and so I haven't been on here much.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What is everyone up to?!



I'm down at the beach on a two-week vacation.  How about you?


----------



## BK228

Reflections of Earth said:


> I'm down at the beach on a two-week vacation.  How about you?


That is a long beach vacation. Sounds fun!!!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I've been so busy lately, and so I haven't been on here much.



Hello!

I'm very sorry for the many PMs that must be from me in your PM box. Didn't mean to bombard or anything.


----------



## Fairywings

Reflections of Earth said:


> I'm down at the beach on a two-week vacation.  How about you?





BK228 said:


> That is a long beach vacation. Sounds fun!!!



Is it sad that I saw the ocean in person for the first time ever (that I remember) last month?


----------



## Reflections of Earth

BK228 said:


> That is a long beach vacation. Sounds fun!!!



Definitely long and fun!


----------



## BK228

Oh my word. That is very sad. Ocean deprived...


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> What is everyone up to?!



Doing what I usually do, being bored.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Fairywings said:


> Is it sad that I saw the ocean in person for the first time ever (that I remember) last month?



I've met people on here who have _never_ seen the ocean before! So, I guess it's not _that_ sad.


----------



## niallsprincess

Reflections of Earth said:


> I did.  He said that he's gonna go back to Lou soon.  Silly Kevin.



Aww yay! I'm sure boo bear misses him a lot! He said that Kevin's fame went to his head though. I sure do hope they work things out.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Oh my word. That is very sad. Ocean deprived...



But I did get to go horseback riding on one, and since I love horses and I used to take lessons from a cowboy and I'd always dreamed of it, it was truly an amazing experience, And all the beaches we visited in Cali were pretty cool.


----------



## BK228

My family goes to the Oregon beaches (since we live in Oregon) and we look for agates. Sadly, not many people know what those are...


----------



## Reflections of Earth

niallsprincess said:


> Aww yay! I'm sure boo bear misses him a lot! He said that Kevin's fame went to his head though. I sure do hope they work things out.



I hope they do! Kevin told me about the whole situation, he seems really sorry about it. I told him that Louis will forgive him because he's such a sweetheart. *Video Diary 4 Continued: Kevin Returns.* I can see it now.. 



Fairywings said:


> But I did get to go horseback riding on one, and since I love horses and I used to take lessons from a cowboy and I'd always dreamed of it, it was truly an amazing experience, And all the beaches we visited in Cali were pretty cool.



The beach that I'm at is supposed to have horseback riding in the off-season this year. I'd love to do it, I have such a passion for horses! I'm glad that your experience was so great, though! Lucky, lucky!


----------



## niallsprincess

Reflections of Earth said:


> I hope they do! Kevin told me about the whole situation, he seems really sorry about it. I told him that Louis will forgive him because he's such a sweetheart. *Video Diary 4 Continued: Kevin Returns.* I can see it now..



Lou's been so lonely without Kevin. I'm sure he'll take him back.
(We should SO make a One Direction thread.)


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/General..._at_Epcot_for_kicking_his_son_in_the_face.htm

Words cannot describe how sickened I am right now.


----------



## BK228

TylerFG said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/General..._at_Epcot_for_kicking_his_son_in_the_face.htm
> 
> Words cannot describe how sickened I am right now.


I just read that, so terrible. Why on earth I mean really


----------



## TylerFG

BK228 said:


> I just read that, so terrible. Why on earth I mean really



I know. That's just awful. I hope he has fun being banned from the happiest place on earth for the rest of his life!


----------



## Reflections of Earth

niallsprincess said:


> Lou's been so lonely without Kevin. I'm sure he'll take him back.
> (We should SO make a One Direction thread.)



LET'S DO IT! 



TylerFG said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/General..._at_Epcot_for_kicking_his_son_in_the_face.htm
> 
> Words cannot describe how sickened I am right now.



I don't understand this world sometimes, like really.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news/General..._at_Epcot_for_kicking_his_son_in_the_face.htm
> 
> Words cannot describe how sickened I am right now.



That's bad. Really terrible.


----------



## TylerFG

You know, for a show that has a new baby, the baby is barely even in it...


----------



## TylerFG

Woah, did I just hear Mr. Moseby on Good Luck Charlie?


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> Woah, did I just hear Mr. Moseby on Good Luck Charlie?



Mr. Moseby is everywhere!

I didn't know how I didn't lose like half my twitter followers last night lololol


----------



## niallsprincess

TylerFG said:


> Woah, did I just hear Mr. Moseby on Good Luck Charlie?



Hahaha! Is that even possible?


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Mr. Moseby is everywhere!
> 
> I didn't know how I didn't lose like half my twitter followers last night lololol



I lost 2 haha.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> I lost 2 haha.



I gained 3..


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I gained 3..



I didn't gain any...


----------



## Fairywings

Hola! Hello! Bonjour! Aloha!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Hola! Hello! Bonjour! Aloha!



guten Tag!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

niallsprincess said:


> guten Tag!



Shalom!


----------



## Fairywings

Hey Abby!!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Hey Abby!!!



Hey Wing-man...erm Wing woman...whatever.

HOW GOES IT?!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey Wing-man...erm Wing woman...whatever.
> 
> HOW GOES IT?!



I'm fine! You're talking to a pretty happy Wings right now, I've got the rest of the week off! What about you?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I'm fine! You're talking to a pretty happy Wings right now, I've got the rest of the week off! What about you?



Woohoo! Happy Wings is the best kind! And I am great! My birthday is next week! I get to go to Orlando next week (not Disney but still) for a mission trip with my church. Tomorrow is Independence Day!

It is going amazing!!

(I PMed you, by the way.)


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Woohoo! Happy Wings is the best kind! And I am great! My birthday is next week! I get to go to Orlando next week (not Disney but still) for a mission trip with my church. Tomorrow is Independence Day!
> 
> It is going amazing!!
> 
> (I PMed you, by the way.)



Cool! I hope you have a good time and a fantastic birthday. I hope you don't mind if I don't get you a birthday present other than my continued friendship  ! 

(I know)


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Cool! I hope you have a good time and a fantastic birthday. I hope you don't mind if I don't get you a birthday present other than my continued friendship  !
> 
> (I know)



I DO MIND!  After all we have been through! I thought I could count on you! HOW COULD YOU!!!!

Nah just joshin' your friendship is more than I deserve.


----------



## niallsprincess

What's up everyone?


----------



## BK228

What have you seen?
CLASSIC DISNEY

[X] 101 Dalmatians (1961)

[X] Alice in Wonderland (1951)

[X] Bambi (1942)

[X] Cinderella (1950)

[X] Dumbo (1941)

[X] Fantasia (1940)

[X] Lady and the Tramp (1955)

[X] Mary Poppins (1964)

[X] Peter Pan (1953)

[X] Pinocchio (1940)

[X] Sleeping Beauty (1959)

[X] Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937)

[] Song of the South (1946)

DISNEY’S DARK AGE

[X] The Aristocats (1970)

[X] Bedknobs & Broomsticks (1971)

[X] The Black Cauldron (1985)

[X] The Fox and the Hound (1981)

[X] The Great Mouse Detective (1986)

[X] The Jungle Book (1967)

[X] The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1977)

[X] Oliver and Company (1986)

[X] Pete’s Dragon (1977)

[X] The Rescuers (1977)

[X] Robin Hood (1973)

[X] The Sword In The Stone (1963)

THE DISNEY RENAISSANCE

[X] Aladdin (1992)

[X] Beauty and the Beast (1991)

[X] A Goofy Movie (1995)

[X] James and the Giant Peach (1996)

[X] Hercules (1997)

[X] The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1996)

[X] The Lion King (1994)

[X] The Little Mermaid (1989)

[X] Mulan (1998)

[X] Pocahontas (1995)

[X] The Rescuers Down Under (1990)

[X] Tarzan (1999)

DISNEY’S MODERN AGE

[X] Atlantis: The Lost Empire (2001)

[X] Bolt (2008)

[X] Brother Bear (2003)

[X] Chicken Little (2005)

[X] Dinosaur (2000)

[X] The Emperor’s New Groove (2000)

[X] Enchanted (2007)

[X] Fantasia 2000 (2000)

[X] Home on the Range (2004)

[X] Lilo & Stitch (2002)

[X] Meet the Robinsons (2007)

[X] The Princess and the Frog (2009)

[X] Treasure Planet (2002)

[X] Tangled (2010)

DISNEY SEQUELS

[X] 101 Dalmations 2: Patch’s London Adventure (2003)

[X] Aladdin and the King of Thieves (1996)

[X] An Extremely Goofy Movie (2000)

[X] Atlantis - Milo’s Return (2003)

[] Bambi II (2006)

[ ] Beauty and the Beast - Belle’s Magical World (1998)

[X] Beauty and the Beast - The Enchanted Christmas (1997)

[X] Cinderella II - Dreams Come True (2002)

[X] Cinderella III - A Twist in Time (2007)

[X] Kronk’s New Groove (2005)

[] Lady & the Tramp II - Scamp’s Adventure (2001)

[X] Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has a Glitch (2005)

[X] Mulan 2 (2004)

[X] Pocahontas II - Journey to a New World (1998)

[X] Return to Never Land (2002)

[X ] Tarzan & Jane (2002)

[X] Tarzan II (2005)

[] The Hunchback of Notre Dame II (2002)

[X] The Jungle Book 2 (2003)

[X] The Lion King 1 1/2 (2004)

[X] The Lion King II: Simba’s Pride (1998)

[X] The Little Mermaid - Ariel’s Beginning (2008)

[X] The Little Mermaid II: Return to the Sea (2000)

[X] The Return of Jafar

PIXAR

[X] A Bug’s Life (1998)

[X] Cars (2006)

[X] Finding Nemo (2003)

[X] The Incredibles (2004)

[X] Monsters Inc. (2001)

[X] Ratatouille (2007)

[X] Toy Story (1995)

[X] Toy Story 2 (1999)

[X] Toy Story 3 (2010)

[X] Wall-E (2008)

[X] Up (2009)

[X] Brave (2012)
______________


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I DO MIND!  After all we have been through! I thought I could count on you! HOW COULD YOU!!!!
> 
> Nah just joshin' your friendship is more than I deserve.



lol. Aww, thanks!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

People think it's so impressive that I'm voluntarily taking physics online

But really it's just fast and easy and when they mess up I can call them and be sassy.

And that's exactly what I did today.

Plus I got more of the book done. So that felt good.

And I read Will Grayson, Will Grayson in record time. And it was gorgeous.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> My birthday is next week!



Happy early birthday!


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> People think it's so impressive that I'm voluntarily taking physics online
> 
> But really it's just fast and easy and when they mess up I can call them and be sassy.
> 
> And that's exactly what I did today.
> 
> Plus I got more of the book done. So that felt good.
> 
> And I read Will Grayson, Will Grayson in record time. And it was gorgeous.



Cool!

I'm taking Geometry to get ahead. Unfortunately it's not online and I had to be there today even though I was exempt from the semester exam.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'm taking Geometry to get ahead. Unfortunately it's not online and I had to be there today even though I was exempt from the semester exam.



Geometry...Geometry was awful. I'm sorry for you. Stay strong haha!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Reflections of Earth said:


> Happy early birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Abby you're going to be as old as me soon gosh

I shall compose you a song and dance routine


----------



## mimiloveswdw

ew cook is gross

first impression

already gross


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Geometry...Geometry was awful. I'm sorry for you. Stay strong haha!



It's darn Algebra I don't have much of a head for. Still, a month of math (which I'm now halfway through) is better than an entire year of math.



mimiloveswdw said:


> Abby you're going to be as old as me soon gosh
> 
> I shall compose you a song and dance routine



lol


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:


> Abby you're going to be as old as me soon gosh
> 
> I shall compose you a song and dance routine



Okey dokey, Grandma! Sounds great! THE HYPER BABY IS NO LONGER A BABY!!!!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> It's darn Algebra I don't have much of a head for. Still, a month of math (which I'm now halfway through) is better than an entire year of math.
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Just write haikus about whatever you're learning and how much you hate it and then prove to your teacher how much more people like writing and you'll be fine.

For example:

The unit circle
is the absolute worst thing
You could ever teach


----------



## mimiloveswdw

omg Panda

you need hugs


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Just write haikus about whatever you're learning and how much you hate it and then prove to your teacher how much more people like writing and you'll be fine.
> 
> For example:
> 
> The unit circle
> is the absolute worst thing
> You could ever teach



Lol! 

We haven't gotten to unit circles yet, but I will sure keep the haikus in mind.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okey dokey, Grandma! Sounds great! THE HYPER BABY IS NO LONGER A BABY!!!!



OH JEEZ WHAT ARE YOU NOW THIS IS AN IDENTITY CRISIS



Fairywings said:


> Lol!
> 
> We haven't gotten to unit circles yet, but I will sure keep the haikus in mind.



Oh, yes, let me know how that goes haha!


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> OH JEEZ WHAT ARE YOU NOW THIS IS AN IDENTITY CRISIS
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, let me know how that goes haha!



Oh no! WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO THE POSTWASTIN FAMILY? 

Lol! Perhaps I shall write and post a few haikus about life.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

omg Cook

COOK

you're still gross

but the teacher trying to run out omg

dying


----------



## TylerFG

nevermind...


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mimiloveswdw said:


> OH JEEZ WHAT ARE YOU NOW THIS IS AN IDENTITY CRISIS





Fairywings said:


> Oh no! WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO THE POSTWASTIN FAMILY?



No worries. I will always be the baby of the FAMILY, just not a baby. I have been promoted to toddler!...well starting in 9 days.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> No worries. I will always be the baby of the FAMILY, just not a baby. I have been promoted to toddler!...well starting in 9 days.



Lol!


----------



## dizguy2319

Going on a 12 day vacation! Might post a little tomorrow, but if not, I posted this. Anyway, it's a cruise.






I've been pretty excited about it.

Except that it had to be a Dreamworks cruise.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Woohoo! Happy Wings is the best kind! And I am great! My birthday is next week! I get to go to Orlando next week (not Disney but still) for a mission trip with my church. Tomorrow is Independence Day!
> 
> It is going amazing!!
> 
> (I PMed you, by the way.)


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


>



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


>



Lol!


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!



Happy birthday!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!



Welcome!


----------



## TylerFG

Aaaaaaaaaaand now I'm contemplating if sending that was a good idea or not. -_-


----------



## dizguy2319

dizguy2319 said:


> Going on a 12 day vacation! Might post a little tomorrow, but if not, I posted this. Anyway, it's a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been pretty excited about it.
> 
> Except that it had to be a Dreamworks cruise.



This was the last post on the page before this one, and I'm thinking that no one is going to see it, and then wonder where I am for the next two weeks. So here.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you!!! 



dizguy2319 said:


> This was the last post on the page before this one, and I'm thinking that no one is going to see it, and then wonder where I am for the next two weeks. So here.



Haha...paranoia. Gotta love it.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...paranoia. Gotta love it.



Better safe than sorry.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Better safe than sorry.



Story of my life.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Story of my life.



(Did you get the chapter?)


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Story of my life.



Here's mine:


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I love summer


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45367524 said:
			
		

> I love summer



Who doesn't?

Also, I need to PM you something rather important.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## mimiloveswdw

I really wish there were words for this moment.

But there's not.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> I really wish there were words for this moment.
> 
> But there's not.



You okay?


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> You okay?



Oh, yeah. I'm fantastic actually


----------



## perryfan

Woo finally joined


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Also I finished the chapter--liked it a lot! Really got to understand her way of thinking! 

And welcome to perryfan!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm fantastic actually



Oh, nice.



mimiloveswdw said:


> Also I finished the chapter--liked it a lot! Really got to understand her way of thinking!
> 
> And welcome to perryfan!



Thank you!

Welcome!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

This is the first time I have ever wished that I was going to Disney later than I am.

Usually I'm wishing sooner.

But no.


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> This is the first time I have ever wished that I was going to Disney later than I am.
> 
> Usually I'm wishing sooner.
> 
> But no.



Odd the way things happen.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mimiloveswdw said:


> This is the first time I have ever wished that I was going to Disney later than I am.
> 
> Usually I'm wishing sooner.
> 
> But no.



why?


----------



## stasijane

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

MickeyisBeast said:


> why?



Because my best friend and Tyler are going to be there two weeks after I leave =/

EDIT: WOW have a great trip! Just saw your ticker


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mimiloveswdw said:


> Because my best friend and Tyler are going to be there two weeks after I leave =/
> 
> EDIT: WOW have a great trip! Just saw your ticker



Oh, that stinks!

and thank you


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> This is the first time I have ever wished that I was going to Disney later than I am.
> 
> Usually I'm wishing sooner.
> 
> But no.





mimiloveswdw said:


> Because my best friend and Tyler are going to be there two weeks after I leave =/



OMG ik. </3


----------



## TylerFG

Well today was a hell of a day. Can't say it wasn't amazing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TylerFG said:


> Well today was a hell of a day. Can't say it wasn't amazing.



why?


----------



## TylerFG

MickeyisBeast said:


> why?



I made someone, and myself happy. That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

TylerFG said:


> I made someone, and myself happy. That's all I'm gonna say.



who?


----------



## TylerFG

MickeyisBeast said:


> who?



I'd rather not say.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Back. And hello!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Back. And hello!



Hey!


----------



## TylerFG

-_-


----------



## charliebrown

how is this thread any different then the hangout thread?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

charliebrown said:


> how is this thread any different then the hangout thread?



just different people mainly


----------



## charliebrown

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> just different people mainly



I've missed so much..........what have I done with my life....leave for 3 months.....and THIS!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Now back to camping for the weekend c:


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Now back to camping for the weekend c:



Haha, have fun!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Now back to camping for the weekend c:



say hi to the bears and stuff  missss uuuu


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

charliebrown said:


> I've missed so much..........what have I done with my life....leave for 3 months.....and THIS!



haha yes but it has actually been here since July 2011


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> haha yes but it has actually been here since July 2011



aahh good times, almost a whole year now eh?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45391588 said:
			
		

> aahh good times, almost a whole year now eh?



Yep! Hold on...I am gonna go look at the original date.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Okay got it. The original Post Waster was started July 31, 2011.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay got it. The original Post Waster was started July 31, 2011.



Got another month to go!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Gonna dye my hair red on Saturday. It apparently lsts for 28 washes, so it'll be gone before school starts up again in August, but it'll be interesting. 

My mom's callimg me Merida already!


----------



## Fairywings

...............And I'm being ignored.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Gonna dye my hair red on Saturday. It apparently lsts for 28 washes, so it'll be gone before school starts up again in August, but it'll be interesting.
> 
> My mom's callimg me Merida already!



Ah! I crimped my hair this morning and my mom told me I should die it red and call myself Merida! With my curls and your color...WE ARE A DISNEY PRINCESS!!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ah! I crimped my hair this morning and my mom told me I should die it red and call myself Merida! With my curls and your color...WE ARE A DISNEY PRINCESS!!!



My hair's naturally curly, but at the moment you can't really tell because it's tangled and poofy and some other word I forgot.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Gonna dye my hair red on Saturday. It apparently lsts for 28 washes, so it'll be gone before school starts up again in August, but it'll be interesting.
> 
> My mom's callimg me Merida already!



what brand is that? cuz I wanna dye mine too but I dont want it to damage my hair or be like on forever yanno?



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay got it. The original Post Waster was started July 31, 2011.



awesome!!


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45392440 said:
			
		

> what brand is that? cuz I wanna dye mine too but I dont want it to damage my hair or be like on forever yanno?
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!!



Garnier HerbaShine color creme.

According to the box, it's ammonia free with bamboo extract and it fortifies hair as well as colors hair.


----------



## TylerFG

Finally set up my new computer. Best part: Tumblr actually works again.


----------



## charliebrown

TylerFG said:


> Finally set up my new computer. Best part: Tumblr actually works again.



first rule of tumblr, do not mention tumblr.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Fairywings

Pretty satisfied with my hair now. It looks great.


----------



## grandfloluver

Fairywings said:


> Pretty satisfied with my hair now. It looks great.



A good hair day makes everyday better, I think haha


----------



## charliebrown

grandfloluver said:


> A good hair day makes everyday better, I think haha



I have learned to not get attached to haircuts. I had an awesome do(fauxhawk) wore it for a year, then a guy on jersey shore, and, instead of a straight edge punk, people thought I was an alcoholic partyer.

Not sure if this applies to girls though.


----------



## niallsprincess

I just got back from seeing Brave at the theatre. It was so amazing!


----------



## charliebrown

niallsprincess said:


> I just got back from seeing Brave at the theatre. It was so amazing!



Really?

I didn't think it was that great... Especially for Pixar.


----------



## Fairywings

grandfloluver said:


> A good hair day makes everyday better, I think haha



I dyed it red. It's kind of a coppery color, maybe a little darker.


----------



## TylerFG

Looks like someone on here needs to become a better texter.


----------



## TylerFG

Actually, I'll just settle for -_-


----------



## TylerFG

And now I feel ignored. -_-


----------



## TylerFG

I'm tired of this. -_-


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## TylerFG

Yay good to see no-one cares how I feel. :/


----------



## carlandellie

TylerFG said:


> And now I feel ignored. -_-



Literally me 24/7


----------



## TylerFG

carlandellie said:


> Literally me 24/7



Yeah, it really sucks. :/


----------



## carlandellie

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, it really sucks. :/



It does, but it'll get better!


----------



## TylerFG

carlandellie said:


> It does, but it'll get better!



I'm hoping. This is why I wish more people were on (And a certain somebody I've been trying to talk to all day.) more often.


----------



## mickey'sbff

My Hershey trip was... very interesting.



In other news, only three more days til my birthday and five more til Abby's!


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> My Hershey trip was... very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, only three more days til my birthday and five more til Abby's!



Congrats!


----------



## niallsprincess

charliebrown said:


> Really?
> 
> I didn't think it was that great... Especially for Pixar.



I thought it was one of the best pixar movies out there...


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> My Hershey trip was... very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, only three more days til my birthday and five more til Abby's!








 to you AND me!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> to you AND me!



lol!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I think she is eating his hair. ​


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I think she is eating his hair. ​



Nom nom nom...........

Woah, that was random! I'm almost never random. That was weird!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I have to wake up at 3am Monday morning to be at my church by 4:30am and catch our 7:15 flight to Orlando.




(I am in a giffy mood if you can not tell)


----------



## TylerFG

Ok, am I the only one creeped out by that California ad with the girl with the giant mouth showing up here? That just looks...not right. XD


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Nom nom nom...........
> 
> Woah, that was random! I'm almost never random. That was weird!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I have to wake up at 3am Monday morning to be at my church by 4:30am and catch our 7:15 flight to Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am in a giffy mood if you can not tell)



Ouch. Why do you have to go to church at 4:30 am?

Have fun!

(Yup, I can tell!)



TylerFG said:


> Ok, am I the only one creeped out by that California ad with the girl with the giant mouth showing up here? That just looks...not right. XD



I don't think I've seen it.



LionKingDramaQueen said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I don't think I've seen it.



It shows up almost every time I go on here lol.


----------



## mickey'sbff

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> to you AND me!


----------



## charliebrown

im here. What are your other 2 wishes?


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Fairywings

Good morning, Buenas dias!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Good morning, Buenas dias!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Ouch. Why do you have to go to church at 4:30 am?
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> (Yup, I can tell!)



I am going on a trip with my youth group. It is not really a mission trip, but I call it that to avoid a long explanation. We are really going to listen to seminars about christian doctrine and becoming a better leader and a great example of God through our everyday activity. Our plane leaves at 7:15am and we all have to meet up to caravan to the airport together.

And thank you!



mickey'sbff said:


>


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am going on a trip with my youth group. It is not really a mission trip, but I call it that to avoid a long explanation. We are really going to listen to seminars about christian doctrine and becoming a better leader and a great example of God through our everyday activity. Our plane leaves at 7:15am and we all have to meet up to caravan to the airport together.
> 
> And thank you!



Well....... I understand why you have to get up early now.

I do hope you have fun, and I also hope it's not completely lectures/seminars. I'll tell you right now I would not be able to stay sane if I was in your place.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


>



I approve of this.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I'm  seeing Brave on my birthday.




Woohoo.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I approve of this.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


>


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

Gah can't find any more Friends GIFS.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> Gah can't find any more Friends GIFS.


Gifs Galore


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Gifs Galore



Thanks.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


>


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Now I literally cannot wait for Disney omg


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Now I literally cannot wait for Disney omg



This.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


>



Hehe, I was gonna use that one last night but it didin't copy the link for some reason.


----------



## StarTunnel

Fell off a horse yesterday.
She spooked when she saw my mom.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Fell off a horse yesterday.
> She spooked when she saw my mom.



You ok?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Fell off a horse yesterday.
> She spooked when she saw my mom.



Aw, I hope you're okay!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Hi guys! Vacation was _awesome_!! And I thought of all you guys in New York because I saw a TON of 1D stuff!  And I came on Disboards for a minute when we were in the Apple Store in NYC!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Hi guys! Vacation was _awesome_!! And I thought of all you guys in New York because I saw a TON of 1D stuff!  And I came on Disboards for a minute when we were in the Apple Store in NYC!



That sounds awesome! What else did you do on your vacation besides going to the Apple Store?


----------



## Disney~Cutie




----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Disney~Cutie said:


> That sounds awesome! What else did you do on your vacation besides going to the Apple Store?



Waited in lots of lines for characters.  Ate tons of food. Made friends with all the character attendants on board. Got sunburn. Met Rapunzel in super-hot-super-crazy-super-crowded-MK. Watched Brave (I expected more... I'm sorry, but I did. The characterization and the visuals were incredible, but the humor and plot could have use a little bit more pixie dust...). Tried not to think about having to take driver's ed and get a job after vacation. Had a magical time! 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## TylerFG

Last night, my aunt thought our reservations for WDW got canceled cause she saw an email saying we didn't pay when she already did, but it turns out it was from 2 months ago and she got confused. I got nervous for a sec, haha.


----------



## TylerFG

*adding this to list of potentional pick up lines for myself*


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


> Waited in lots of lines for characters.  Ate tons of food. Made friends with all the character attendants on board. Got sunburn. Met Rapunzel in super-hot-super-crazy-super-crowded-MK. Watched Brave (I expected more... I'm sorry, but I did. The characterization and the visuals were incredible, but the humor and plot could have use a little bit more pixie dust...). Tried not to think about having to take driver's ed and get a job after vacation. Had a magical time!
> 
> Thanks for asking!



That sounds awesome! And it's okay, because I was not a big fan of Brave either


----------



## Fairywings

Hello...........


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Hello...........



Hi.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Hey hey!


----------



## Fairywings

Hows everyone doin?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Hows everyone doin?



I'm fabulous


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Hows everyone doin?



Bored, as usual.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm fabulous



That's great!



TylerFG said:


> Bored, as usual.



Ah. Well, there's not really much I can do about that.........

Ooh, I know! Tell me about your trip!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Ah. Well, there's not really much I can do about that.........
> 
> Ooh, I know! Tell me about your trip!



I sent you a PM haha.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I sent you a PM haha.



Ah. Didn't notice.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> You ok?



Yeah I landed on my butt... I'm a bit sore now.
(And I really hope I don't get that horse again.)


----------



## charliebrown

StarTunnel said:


> Yeah I landed on my butt... I'm a bit sore now.
> (And I really hope I don't get that horse again.)



i hate horses. one bit my index finger, took all the skin off, down to the bone.


had to get surgery....


----------



## StarTunnel

charliebrown said:


> i hate horses. one bit my index finger, took all the skin off, down to the bone.
> 
> 
> had to get surgery....



Geeze, sounds painful.
Worst I've ever done is land on my rear and get my pants dusty.  I'll remember that next time I feel all "woe is me" over falling.


----------



## charliebrown

StarTunnel said:


> Geeze, sounds painful.
> Worst I've ever done is land on my rear and get my pants dusty.  I'll remember that next time I feel all "woe is me" over falling.



horses are the devil. 

fect


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Yeah I landed on my butt... I'm a bit sore now.
> (And I really hope I don't get that horse again.)



Ok, good. At least you didn't break your neck or anything.


----------



## charliebrown

TylerFG said:


> Ok, good. At least you didn't break your neck or anything.



or LOSE A FINGER.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Disney~Cutie

They have What Makes You Beautiful available as floor music for gymnastics, but   I don't think I would do it omg


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> They have What Makes You Beautiful available as floor music for gymnastics, but   I don't think I would do it omg



Dooooooooo it.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I have some real weirdos by my house


----------



## mickey'sbff

Happy birthday to me.

Yay.


----------



## Fairywings

Hola!

Happy Birthday! 

Gonna eat, brb


----------



## Fairywings

back


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Yay.



I said happy birthday on your thread, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN!!!!


----------



## TylerFG

Hey, Andrew Garfield (AKA the new Spider Man) is in Doctor Who!


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Hey, Andrew Garfield (AKA the new Spider Man) is in Doctor Who!



For some reason I kept wanting to call him Alexander Garfield, but then I realised his name was Andrew Garfield.
Somehow in the process I came up with the name Alexandrew Garfield and have been referring to him with that name ever since.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> For some reason I kept wanting to call him Alexander Garfield, but then I realised his name was Andrew Garfield.
> Somehow in the process I came up with the name Alexandrew Garfield and have been referring to him with that name ever since.



I totally wanna check out TASM in the near future. All my friends are saying it's amazing.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> I totally wanna check out TASM in the near future. All my friends are saying it's amazing.



It really was good.  I'm not really into movies like that, but I have to admit that I was impressed.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Hey, Andrew Garfield (AKA the new Spider Man) is in Doctor Who!



Andrew Garfield is my favorite person in the whole world omg. I haven't seen the new Spiderman, but I hope to soon


----------



## TylerFG

So pretty much every Viacom channel on DirectTV has been deleted. Yay...

In case you haven't noticed, I have DirectTV.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

TylerFG said:


> So pretty much every Viacom channel on DirectTV has been deleted. Yay...
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, I have DirectTV.


This happened to me too.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I totally wanna check out TASM in the near future. All my friends are saying it's amazing.



Saw it last weekend. It was really great!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Saw it last weekend. It was really great!



Yeah, you told me, I think haha.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, you told me, I think haha.



Oh............yeah.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


>



gpoy


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Woot woot my new running shoes


----------



## TylerFG

Is Tyler:

A. Bored
B. Bored.

or

C. Bored.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Is Tyler:
> 
> A. Bored
> B. Bored.
> 
> or
> 
> C. Bored.



Can you give me a hint?


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> Woot woot my new running shoes



Super cute.  I would buy a cool pair of Nikes but I'm not much of an... athlete...


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Can you give me a hint?



It rhymes with Sword.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNxMWWjqlT8&feature=channel&list=UL

Ok, well that was awesome.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Super cute.  I would buy a cool pair of Nikes but I'm not much of an... athlete...



It's okay. I wasn't for awhile. But since I'm starting high school, I wanted to try new things, so I'm trying Cross Country running


----------



## TylerFG

Nothing like listening to a band/artist/album for the first time in forever and realizing how amazing it is. <3


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## mickey'sbff

I made a sand chair at the beach yesterday and it took me 3 hours to finish. My legs are still sore from kneeling in the sand that long.


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.disunplugged.com/2012/07...day&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Well, I'm jealous.


----------



## Fairywings

Yawn. Morning.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I haven't been to the beach in forever. I wish I could go again tho


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

*i am not a dorky 13 year old anymore!!​*


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *i am not a dorky 13 year old anymore!!​*



Happy birthday!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *i am not a dorky 13 year old anymore!!​*



Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Now, I gotta eat lunch.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> *i am not a dorky 13 year old anymore!!​*



Happy birthday Abby!!!!!


----------



## StarTunnel

Do you ever have one of those days where you want to shout to the world how awesome things are going but then you realise you're home alone and there's no one around to shout at besides your rabbit?
Okay maybe that was a bit specific.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## niallsprincess

StarTunnel said:


> Do you ever have one of those days where you want to shout to the world how awesome things are going but then you realise you're home alone and there's no one around to shout at besides your rabbit?
> Okay maybe that was a bit specific.



Of course, but for me it's my dog.


----------



## TylerFG

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...-forces-with-marvel-superheros/?smid=tw-share

Well, this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...-forces-with-marvel-superheros/?smid=tw-share
> 
> Well, this is gonna be interesting.



That's pretty cool! I'm kind of excited


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Happy birthday!





Fairywings said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I gotta eat lunch.





Disney~Cutie said:


> Happy birthday Abby!!!!!



Thank you guys! And guess what I got to do last night?! I saw Lion King on Broadway!!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> That's pretty cool! I'm kind of excited



I'm just interested on how it's gonna work out. It'll be really weird seeing Phineas and Ferb's oddball humor with a serious kids show.



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thank you guys! And guess what I got to do last night?! I saw Lion King on Broadway!!



Ooh, glad you had fun!


----------



## TylerFG

Celeb (Don't know. Most of them aren't that famous lol.) encounters I've had this summer via internet:

One of the frontmen of my favorite band adds me on Facebook. I add the second frontman. Me and him are talking right now about me remixing one of his songs.
Ariel Winter (Modern Family.) RTs something I said.
One of the video reviewers from That Guy with the Glasses replies to 2 of my tweets.
Maddison Pettis responds to something I asked her on Twitter and follows me.

God, I love Twitter.


----------



## TylerFG

Eh, forget it.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thank you guys! And guess what I got to do last night?! I saw Lion King on Broadway!!



Sounds awesome!



TylerFG said:


> Celeb (Don't know. Most of them aren't that famous lol.) encounters I've had this summer via internet:
> 
> One of the frontmen of my favorite band adds me on Facebook. I add the second frontman. Me and him are talking right now about me remixing one of his songs.
> Ariel Winter (Modern Family.) RTs something I said.
> One of the video reviewers from That Guy with the Glasses replies to 2 of my tweets.
> Maddison Pettis responds to something I asked her on Twitter and follows me.
> 
> God, I love Twitter.



Oh the powers of Twitter


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Oh the powers of Twitter



Twitter is an amazing thing.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Disney~Cutie

It's soooo deaaaaad


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> It's soooo deaaaaad



Ik. D:


----------



## StarTunnel

I don't remember half of what went on between the hours of 1 and 3 AM.

However, I do think that I admitted some things my friend is going to hold me to quite soon.


----------



## TylerFG

John Barrowman, and Matt and Karen together?

brb fanboying


----------



## dizguy2319

YAY! I'M BACK!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> YAY! I'M BACK!



Hey! 

Have fun?


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEjnUAsZJ-Q

Ok, this can't be happening. This. Is. AMAZING.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## TylerFG

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/john-lennon-ended-the-beatles-at-the-polynesian.297397/

What.


----------



## StarTunnel

I have been going all week and now I just want to lump it up on my couch and stretch my typing muscles.


----------



## TylerFG

Why this place is a ghosttown, I will never understand...


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## TylerFG

Every episode I watch, I grow to love it more and more.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I auditioned for Bye Bye Birdie today. Blah.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Hey!
> 
> Have fun?



Why yes, yes I did.

And apparently while I was gone,  

THEY STARTED RECORDING FOR FROZEN WHILE I WAS GONE.

AND PRINCESS ANNA IS GOING TO BE IN THE LINE UP.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Every episode I watch, I grow to love it more and more.



Same. I didn't think it was going to be this funny, but I love it


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Just updated my TR if anyone is interested...

Hint, hint, wink, wink, nudge, nudge, cough, cough


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Just updated my TR if anyone is interested...
> 
> Hint, hint, wink, wink, nudge, nudge, cough, cough



Lol.

Hi there btw

EDIT: Read your update. Nice work.


----------



## PrincessBelle319

I hate to admit it, but.....I'm obsessed with Gravity Falls! LOL


----------



## PrincessBelle319

TylerFG said:


> Every episode I watch, I grow to love it more and more.



this.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Lol.
> 
> Hi there btw
> 
> EDIT: Read your update. Nice work.



Shalom!!

Thank you!! I was in a rush and kind of had no motivation to do an update but whatever.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

PrincessBelle319 said:


> I hate to admit it, but.....I'm obsessed with Gravity Falls! LOL



Same omg


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Same omg



Lol it's hilarious.


----------



## StarTunnel

*My feels are killing me right now.*

Tomorrow is Wednesday so I'm really excited, but I'm watching Batman so I'm scared out of my mind because of the burnt up guy, and we might move within the next two years to I'm full of anxiety and doubt, and I'm really wishing I had my book with me right now so I'm sad.

Somebody stop the feels.


----------



## BK228

StarTunnel said:
			
		

> My feels are killing me right now.
> 
> Tomorrow is Wednesday so I'm really excited, but I'm watching Batman so I'm scared out of my mind because of the burnt up guy, and we might move within the next two years to I'm full of anxiety and doubt, and I'm really wishing I had my book with me right now so I'm sad.
> 
> Somebody stop the feels.



What are feels..... and sorry for all the stuff. Sounds stressful.


----------



## TylerFG

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/father-dashes-wish-dream-daughter-171332697.html

And the award for ****** father of the year goes to.....


----------



## DisPrincess4Life

After months of discussion... I finally convinced my family to go to disney during CHRISTMAS!!! WAHOO!!!

Good thing i already have the whole trip planned in my head


----------



## niallsprincess

DisPrincess4Life said:


> After months of discussion... I finally convinced my family to go to disney during CHRISTMAS!!! WAHOO!!!
> 
> Good thing i already have the whole trip planned in my head



Walt Disney World is just AMAZING! Are you going to be seeing the lights? (osborne dancing lights or whatever they're called)


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> *My feels are killing me right now.*
> 
> Tomorrow is Wednesday so I'm really excited, but I'm watching Batman so I'm scared out of my mind because of the burnt up guy, and we might move within the next two years to I'm full of anxiety and doubt, and I'm really wishing I had my book with me right now so I'm sad.
> 
> Somebody stop the feels.



I'm sorry. I hope everything turns out okay 



DisPrincess4Life said:


> After months of discussion... I finally convinced my family to go to disney during CHRISTMAS!!! WAHOO!!!
> 
> Good thing i already have the whole trip planned in my head



That's awesome! I've always wanted to go to Disney during Christmas. It just seems so pretty and magical.


----------



## StarTunnel

BK228 said:


> What are feels..... and sorry for all the stuff. Sounds stressful.



Thanks, turned out okay I suppose.  Could have gone better.  I'm not freaking out any more though.


----------



## BK228

StarTunnel said:


> Thanks, turned out okay I suppose.  Could have gone better.  I'm not freaking out any more though.


That's good.


----------



## dizguy2319

I finally found a good, cheap collection of Disney knockoffs, and I'm getting it tomorrow.

Next is Kiara the Brave.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fun fact: I've watch Hunchback in French. Twice.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:


> Fun fact: I've watch Hunchback in French. Twice.


Parlez-vous francais??


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Fun fact: I've watch Hunchback in French. Twice.



I found a youtube channel that sings all of the Disney songs in Hebrew! I love it!!


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efTloIPzkkA


Well, ok. 0_0


----------



## mickey'sbff

Sooo...
I might be going to Disney in October.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efTloIPzkkA
> 
> 
> Well, ok. 0_0



Omg how do you find these things...


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Sooo...
> I might be going to Disney in October.



Sweet!


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Sooo...
> I might be going to Disney in October.



Yay! 



StarTunnel said:


> Omg how do you find these things...



Idk it was in my recomended videos lol.


----------



## niallsprincess

Is anyone else going to Disney World in November?


----------



## dizguy2319

Actual quote from Golden Films's Little Mermaid:

*Princess Lena (Ariel) comes out of the ocean with legs*

Bird 1: Look! It's a girl!
Bird 2: And she's not wearing clothes!
Bird 1: That's a sure sign that she is a mermaid turned human by the evil sea witch Cassandra.
Bird 2: We better find her clothes!

This movie is just so bad.

I'm crying.


----------



## TylerFG

I had another weird Disney Park related dream last night. Don't really know how I feel about them, really.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> I had another weird Disney Park related dream last night. Don't really know how I feel about them, really.



I get those for like a week when I come back from Disney


----------



## StarTunnel

Every time I scroll down facebook I feel like this pic...


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I get those for like a week when I come back from Disney



I get them every few weeks or so haha.


----------



## dizguy2319

I'm going to Disney for Halloween!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Oh my Mickey, what is wrong with this world? Praying for the families of those killed and injured in Aurora last night.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Our luggage tags came. So excited


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Our luggage tags came. So excited



Lucky. Mine haven't yet, and I'm going as the same time as you. haha


----------



## DisPrincess4Life

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Walt Disney World is just AMAZING! Are you going to be seeing the lights? (osborne dancing lights or whatever they're called)



We aren't sure where we want to do in that area. I know they have different Christmas specials at each park. Can u give any advice? I have heard the Osborne lights are amazing!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

DisPrincess4Life said:


> We aren't sure where we want to do in that area. I know they have different Christmas specials at each park. Can u give any advice? I have heard the Osborne lights are amazing!



Not meaning to butt in here or anything, but Christmas time at Disney is amazing!!! 

There is Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom. It costs extra, but it is AMAZING! 

At EPCOT, there is the Candlelight Processional in World Showcase over near America. It is really cool and it is included in your park ticket...no extra cost. I highly recommend you do that. Also in EPCOT, there is Holidays Around the World over throughout World Showcase.

In Hollywood Studios, there are the Osbourne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights. Set aside about an hour and a half at night time for this. It is super cool. There are snow machines, hot chocolate for sale, and of course the dancing lights. Probably my favorite part of Christmas at Disney.

All of the parks are really beautiful and decorated and all around real cozy feeling. The resorts are also decorated cute. Especially the Grand Floriddean and the Contemporary.

Hope that helps a bit!!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Oh my gosh, Abby, I had a dream that I was at a family reunion picnic thing and you showed up wearing a Rapunzel dress and you had a whole pack of girls behind you dressed up as other princesses and you were being mean to me and making fun of me because my dress wasn't sparkly enough


----------



## TylerFG

Sparkle, sparkle, sparkle!


----------



## mickey'sbff

I saw Wicked last night.

OH. MY. GOODNESS.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I saw Wicked last night.
> 
> OH. MY. GOODNESS.



I'm not really a fan of Broadway, but I always did kinda wanna see that. How was it?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Lucky. Mine haven't yet, and I'm going as the same time as you. haha



I'm sure yours will come soon. Ours just came yesterday



mickey'sbff said:


> Oh my gosh, Abby, I had a dream that I was at a family reunion picnic thing and you showed up wearing a Rapunzel dress and you had a whole pack of girls behind you dressed up as other princesses and you were being mean to me and making fun of me because my dress wasn't sparkly enough


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:
			
		

> I'm not really a fan of Broadway, but I always did kinda wanna see that. How was it?



It was AH-MAZING


----------



## DisPrincess4Life

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Not meaning to butt in here or anything, but Christmas time at Disney is amazing!!!
> 
> There is Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom. It costs extra, but it is AMAZING!
> 
> At EPCOT, there is the Candlelight Processional in World Showcase over near America. It is really cool and it is included in your park ticket...no extra cost. I highly recommend you do that. Also in EPCOT, there is Holidays Around the World over throughout World Showcase.
> 
> In Hollywood Studios, there are the Osbourne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights. Set aside about an hour and a half at night time for this. It is super cool. There are snow machines, hot chocolate for sale, and of course the dancing lights. Probably my favorite part of Christmas at Disney.
> 
> All of the parks are really beautiful and decorated and all around real cozy feeling. The resorts are also decorated cute. Especially the Grand Floriddean and the Contemporary.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit!!



This helps a ton! Thanks. We have been to WDW many times and this time we are hoping to do things that we havent had the chance to do. We are thinking about taking the Keys to the Kingdom tour and maybe the Segway tour at Epcot... It's going to be a very busy trip


----------



## mickey'sbff

I'm still really pumped because my mom is starting to be more and more serious about going to Disney in October. Yeah, it would only be a weekend and it would probably just be my mom and I but it's still Disney World and I've never been during Halloween time.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I'm still really pumped because my mom is starting to be more and more serious about going to Disney in October. Yeah, it would only be a weekend and it would probably just be my mom and I but it's still Disney World and I've never been during Halloween time.



I've never gone during any holidays, and Idk if I would wanna really.


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm sure yours will come soon. Ours just came yesterday



Yeah, true.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:
			
		

> I've never gone during any holidays, and Idk if I would wanna really.



I went once during the first week of December and it was awesome because there was all the Christmas stuff but it wasn't crowded yet.


----------



## StarTunnel

Please, keep posting ridiculous stuff about me setting things on fire on my timeline.

No really, I insist.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> I went once during the first week of December and it was awesome because there was all the Christmas stuff but it wasn't crowded yet.



Ooh, that does sound nice. It's just that school would get in the way and all. And I'd rather do it in the summer.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

mickey'sbff said:


> Oh my gosh, Abby, I had a dream that I was at a family reunion picnic thing and you showed up wearing a Rapunzel dress and you had a whole pack of girls behind you dressed up as other princesses and you were being mean to me and making fun of me because my dress wasn't sparkly enough



I WOULD DO THAT!!! 



mickey'sbff said:


> I saw Wicked last night.
> 
> OH. MY. GOODNESS.




I HAVE THE WHOLE SOUNDTRACK! BUT I STILL HAVE NOT SEEN IT!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!



DisPrincess4Life said:


> This helps a ton! Thanks. We have been to WDW many times and this time we are hoping to do things that we havent had the chance to do. We are thinking about taking the Keys to the Kingdom tour and maybe the Segway tour at Epcot... It's going to be a very busy trip



No problem! OH! Segways are so much fun! I really REALLY recommend that.


----------



## DisPrincess4Life

I know! I love segways!!! We got to use them when I was abroad last summer. I can't imagine how great they would be at Epcot. I am so excited for the tours at Christmas time


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

DisPrincess4Life said:


> I know! I love segways!!! We got to use them when I was abroad last summer. I can't imagine how great they would be at Epcot. I am so excited for the tours at Christmas time



I used them when I was abroad too! What country were you in?


----------



## DisPrincess4Life

We were in Germany. Munich actually. We were only going to be there one day so we thought a Segway tour would be the best way to hit all of the highlights in a short time. My sister actually almost wrecked one by hitting a curb. We all laughed!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I am back from the dead u guyss


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

omg me and sars are terrible


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

DisPrincess4Life said:


> We were in Germany. Munich actually. We were only going to be there one day so we thought a Segway tour would be the best way to hit all of the highlights in a short time. My sister actually almost wrecked one by hitting a curb. We all laughed!!!



Haha wow! I have never been to Germany but I have heard it is beautiful there. I will be going there not this summer, but the next.


----------



## dizguy2319

I haven't even posted for about the last 2 weeks.


----------



## dizguy2319

Look I put my favorite disney quote in my sig!!!! Hey everyone look at my sig it is just so completely from findin elmo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> I haven't even posted for about the last 2 weeks.



same


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45586053 said:
			
		

> same


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45585805 said:
			
		

> omg me and sars are terrible



It's a problem.


----------



## dizguy2319

Why does Maleficent have to come out 2 years from now?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45586307 said:
			
		

>


What is our lives


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## dizguy2319

Found Muppets Take Manhattan and PotC 4, both in bluray and for 10 bucks, at a gas station, and they were great quality.  

Win.


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45586307 said:
			
		

>


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


>



Hey, when are you guys gonna do Flockdraw again? I kinda feel left out from last night because I couldn't come. :/


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Look I put my favorite disney quote in my sig!!!! Hey everyone look at my sig it is just so completely from findin elmo!!!!!!!!!



Oh my Mickey! I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45585786 said:
			
		

> I am back from the dead u guyss



woooo!!



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45586367 said:
			
		

>



god bless


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> Hey, when are you guys gonna do Flockdraw again? I kinda feel left out from last night because I couldn't come. :/


Maybe tonight? You should come! Becca and I were really hyper and were saying a bunch of crazy stuff.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh my Mickey! I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE!!



Poca Haunts Us.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Maybe tonight? You should come! Becca and I were really hyper and were saying a bunch of crazy stuff.



Oh, ok. If so, It'll have to be around 8-8:30 or so cause I'll be in by then and I'm staying at a friends and he won't be home tonight.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Maybe tonight? You should come! Becca and I were really hyper and were saying a bunch of crazy stuff.



Might I be allowed to partake in this Flockdraw adventure tonight?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Poca Haunts Us.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


>


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


>


----------



## dizguy2319

I forgot about that one!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I forgot about that one!



Haha...you forgot the "*form* watching this"


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Haha...you forgot the "*form* watching this"



I'm too cool for froms.


----------



## charliebrown

LionKingDramaQueen said:


>



WTH are these.....
i love them.


----------



## dizguy2319

charliebrown said:


> WTH are these.....
> i love them.



Crackpot Amazon Disney reviews. We made fun of them a while back.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I'm too cool for froms.







charliebrown said:


> WTH are these.....
> i love them.



click on this link and just keep reading. you will be dead by the end. i promise.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm pretty close to 2000 posts a woot woot


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fascinating Harry


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## Disney~Cutie

And that marks my 2000th post. Hurrah for achievements


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## dizguy2319

I think I just found one of the scariest animated short films of all time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufu8q-g6wZM

The plot isn't that bad 

BUT THE ANIMATED MIXED WITH THE VOICES

AND THE SINGING

OH GOD


----------



## dizguy2319

"With all of it's fluff and happy themes, how can you show this to our children when there is so much suffering in the world? I think its grossly unfair to the children of other countries who are dying of starvation or war for our own children to enjoy something so blatently moralizing. I believe that there are some religious undertones in the story as well that should have been kept in check. Please, for our children's sake and future, avoid this harmful film."

How could I forget this one?


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

1 more month till I'm in WDW!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> 1 more month till I'm in WDW!



So exciting!!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> So exciting!!



I know!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> 1 more month till I'm in WDW!



This calls for an Abby face.


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face.







			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45599199 said:
			
		

>



True work of art right here!


----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


> 1 more month till I'm in WDW!



This calls for an Abby face.






Abby Lee Miller, that is.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby Lee Miller, that is.



omg.







Disney~Cutie said:


> So exciting!!



Disney Buddiess


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45605267 said:
			
		

> Disney Buddiess



Ahem.

*points to self.*


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Ahem.
> 
> *points to self.*


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45605351 said:
			
		

>








I just typed in Hi on GIFSoup and this showed up.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> I just typed in Hi on GIFSoup and this showed up.


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45605414 said:
			
		

>


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45605556 said:
			
		

>



Lol I can't find anymore GIFs cause GIFSoup rarely loads right.


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45605267 said:
			
		

> omg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Buddiess


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby Lee Miller, that is.



Sorry, but I like mine better. But, I also like THIS Abby face.


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Sorry, but I like mine better. But, I also like THIS Abby face.


----------



## Fairywings

Finally done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Finally done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats! (You're talking about summer school right?)


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Congrats! (You're talking about summer school right?)



Yes, yes I am.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Yes, yes I am.



oh, congrats!


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> oh, congrats!



Thanks man.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face.



THAT WAS THE SMILEY I WAS LOOKING FOR 



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45605267 said:
			
		

> Disney Buddiess





TylerFG said:


> Ahem.
> 
> *points to self.*



Disney buddieezzzzz c:


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Yes, yes I am.



This calls for an Abby face!


----------



## dizguy2319

And I've joined the HPRP. Woo!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face!



lol!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> lol!



The Gabble Sisters are the best characters in Aristocats hands down.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face!



This calls for an Abby face!






(Abigail Adams!!)


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Abigail Adams!!)



Well, technically that _is_ an Abby face, but I don't think it fits you at all!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Abigail Adams!!)



This calls for an Abby face!


----------



## dizguy2319

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3FpN8pSK2Q


----------



## dizguy2319

Did I seriously just count 1 2 3 4 5 6 11 12 13 14.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Well, technically that _is_ an Abby face, but I don't think it fits you at all!



You are so right. I would never EVER wear that Or do that face haha.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face!



This calls for an Abby face!






ABIGAIL FILLMORE!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You are so right. I would never EVER wear that Or do that face haha.



Lol. And the hair style looks painfull


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABIGAIL FILLMORE!



This calls for an Abby face!






ABBY CADABBY.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Lol. And the hair style looks painful



Everything about her looks painful. She (along with the Abigail who married David in the Bible) are my namesake, though. And she was big on woman's rights so I still admire her.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Everything about her looks painful. She (along with the Abigail who married David in the Bible) are my namesake, though. And she was big on woman's rights so I still admire her.



Yes, I like the whole women's rights thing. The picture of her just looks painful. Gosh, I think I'd go insane  if I was born in the past, especially if it was before the suffrage.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABBY CADABBY.



This calls for an Abby face!






Roy's daughter! Walt's niece! ABBY DISNEY!!



Fairywings said:


> Yes, I like the whole women's rights thing. The picture of her just looks painful. Gosh, I think I'd go insane  if I was born in the past, especially if it was before the suffrage.



Yeah, although I think it would have been cool to actually play a part in the woman's rights movement.


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy's daughter! Walt's niece! ABBY DISNEY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, although I think it would have been cool to actually play a part in the woman's rights movement.


Okay, now that is pretty spectacular right there!!! XD


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy's daughter! Walt's niece! ABBY DISNEY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, although I think it would have been cool to actually play a part in the woman's rights movement.



True.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy's daughter! Walt's niece! ABBY DISNEY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, although I think it would have been cool to actually play a part in the woman's rights movement.



This calls for an Abby face!






HURRICANE ABBY!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HURRICANE ABBY!



Nice one!

This calls for an Abby face!






DEAR ABBY!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

There are so many Abbys in the world omg


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> There are so many Abbys in the world omg



Tell me about it.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Nice one!
> 
> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR ABBY!



This calls for an Abby face!






ABBY WAMBACH!


----------



## Fairywings

Wow. How many pictures of Abbys are we going to find?


----------



## abbyreads

So I'm totally new and was gonna post in here for the first time, to find that the discussion was 'Abby'.  And, hey, that's my name, so I might as well post 






NCIS, anyone?

Also, Final Jeopardy's answer(question) a couple of days ago was Abigail.  That seemed relevant?


----------



## dizguy2319

abbyreads said:


> So I'm totally new and was gonna post in here for the first time, to find that the discussion was 'Abby'.  And, hey, that's my name, so I might as well post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIS, anyone?
> 
> (Also, Final Jeopardy's answer(question) a couple of days ago was Abigail.



Hello Abby.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABBY WAMBACH!



Okay, I am tired. You can win.



Fairywings said:


> Wow. How many pictures of Abbys are we going to find?



I am tired, so I gave up haha.



abbyreads said:


> So I'm totally new and was gonna post in here for the first time, to find that the discussion was 'Abby'.  And, hey, that's my name, so I might as well post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIS, anyone?
> 
> Also, Final Jeopardy's answer(question) a couple of days ago was Abigail.  That seemed relevant?



Hi there Abby! I am Abby too! But you can just call me Abbs.

And oh my Mickey. I LOVE NCIS!! But I like Ziva more than Abby


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay, I am tired. You can win.
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired, so I gave up haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there Abby! I am Abby too! But you can just call me Abbs.
> 
> And oh my Mickey. I LOVE NCIS!! But I like Ziva more than Abby








Then I'll post the ones I had left over.

This calls for an Abby face!






ABBY SUNDERLAND






ABBY KELLER FOSTER






YOU

P.S. I am not a stalker, you posted that on the show your face thread.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Then I'll post the ones I had left over.
> 
> This calls for an Abby face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABBY SUNDERLAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABBY KELLER FOSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU
> 
> P.S. I am not a stalker, you posted that on the show your face thread.



Haha okay I believe you. I was going to say Abigail Breslin, ABigail Willians (the one who basically started the Salem Witch trials...a real great kid ) and then me!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Haha okay I believe you. I was going to say Abigail Breslin, ABigail Willians (the one who basically started the Salem Witch trials...a real great kid ) and then me!



This was almost as fun as


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> This was almost as fun as



 

That day was awesome.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> This was almost as fun as



Agreed, but our key word is still "almost."



Fairywings said:


> That day was awesome.



Amen


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Agreed, but our key word is still "almost."
> 
> 
> 
> Amen



Yup!

Night guys!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Yup!
> 
> Night guys!



Night!



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Agreed, but our key word is still "almost."
> 
> 
> 
> Amen


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Night!



I would totally go and help you out with making some of these, but I have a big day tomorrow so I am going to go hit the bay. Good night!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I would totally go and help you out with making some of these, but I have a big day tomorrow so I am going to go hit the bay. Good night!



Nighty Night!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I would totally go and help you out with making some of these, but I have a big day tomorrow so I am going to go *hit the bay.* Good night!



Oh, and hopefully it doesn't hurt when you punch the water. Try wearing boxing gloves.






Typos, gotta love em.


----------



## dizguy2319

I made this for when I want to own all of the movies represented in thee Great Movie Ride.

It's a good thing I already own Fantasia.


----------



## TylerFG

Why do I keep getting waked up so early at my friend's house? Yesterday it was his dog, and now it's my friend who apparently stayed up all night.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Oh, and hopefully it doesn't hurt when you punch the water. Try wearing boxing gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typos, gotta love em.



Huh?



dizguy2319 said:


> I made this for when I want to own all of the movies represented in thee Great Movie Ride.
> 
> It's a good thing I already own Fantasia.



I have seen all of them except for Alien and a Fistful of Dollars.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen all of them except for Alien and a Fistful of Dollars.



You put hit the _bay_ instead of hit the _hay_.



The only two R rated films in the ride. 

When I was 6, I watched Alien, and everyone expected me to freak out, have nightmares, be scared for life, etc. 

But I didn't, and everyone was surprised.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> You put hit the bay instead of hit the hay.
> 
> The only two R rated films in the ride.
> 
> When I was 6, I watched Alien, and everyone expected me to freak out, have nightmares, be scared for life, etc.
> 
> But I didn't, and everyone was surprised.



Shows you're awesome mad skills of braveness?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> You put hit the _bay_ instead of hit the _hay_.
> 
> 
> 
> The only two R rated films in the ride.
> 
> When I was 6, I watched Alien, and everyone expected me to freak out, have nightmares, be scared for life, etc.
> 
> But I didn't, and everyone was surprised.



Oh my gosh, are you kidding me? All my life, I have thought it was bay. No joke. Wow, I feel like an idiot. Still adjusting to English here haha.

Yeah haha. I love action movies (Borne, Bond and Indiana Jones are like...my life) but I am not really a thrill person. It is not that it scares me, but I just do not really care for the sci-fi aspect. And Fistful of Dollars...well like you said, it is R, so my parents have not given me the okay on that one.


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, are you kidding me? All my life, I have thought it was bay. No joke. Wow, I feel like an idiot. Still adjusting to English here haha.
> 
> Yeah haha. I love action movies (Borne, Bond and Indiana Jones are like...my life) but I am not really a thrill person. It is not that it scares me, but I just do not really care for the sci-fi aspect. And Fistful of Dollars...well like you said, it is R, so my parents have not given me the okay on that one.



I suppose it could be bay..........xD
I have never seen the Borne movies nor the Bond movies..................


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

BK228 said:


> I suppose it could be bay..........xD
> I have never seen the Borne movies nor the Bond movies..................



Yeah well my English is horrible.

And you should see them! They are really good. If you like Action movies.


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Yeah well my English is horrible.
> 
> And you should see them! They are really good. If you like Action movies.



Oh shush! You're english is fine! Just a few small quirks.

And yeah, I know I should see them. But, honestly I like romcoms better.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

BK228 said:


> Oh shush! You're english is fine! Just a few small quirks.
> 
> And yeah, I know I should see them. But, honestly I like romcoms better.



Well, with typing I have time to proof read and stuff. You should talk with me. It is horrible. I switch between two different languages without even knowing. It is really horrible. Most people have no clue what I am saying when they are around me.


----------



## BK228

Hehe. That is kinda funny. Not in a bad way! But, yeah I bet it gets old when you are trying to say one thing but you end up saying another.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

BK228 said:


> Hehe. That is kinda funny. Not in a bad way! But, yeah I bet it gets old when you are trying to say one thing but you end up saying another.



Tell me about it.


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Tell me about it.



Did you ever get my message that I sent last week? Btw, it is super super hot here today!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

BK228 said:


> Did you ever get my message that I sent last week? Btw, it is super super hot here today!



No I did not


----------



## BK228

Oh I did send it...i think


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

BK228 said:


> Oh I did send it...i think



Huh...weird


----------



## BK228

I guess I can try to send it again??


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh my gosh, are you kidding me? All my life, I have thought it was bay. No joke. Wow, I feel like an idiot. Still adjusting to English here haha.



Abby hahaha!!!! I get confused about stuff like that sometimes too. When I was little I used to say 'Whatever floats your moats' which doesn't even makes sense xD


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Abby hahaha!!!! I get confused about stuff like that sometimes too. When I was little I used to say 'Whatever floats your moats' which doesn't even makes sense xD



Yeah haha I mess up expressions and idioms all the time. It drives me nuts!! I have said 'whatever floats your goat' haha. Seriously though it is extremely hard to transition over from a TOTALLY DIFFERENT LANGUAGE to English.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

oh my gosh
met cher lloyd today
i cant even
omg


----------



## niallsprincess

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45624316 said:
			
		

> oh my gosh
> met cher lloyd today
> i cant even
> omg



I know I'm not on here much, so please excuse me, but YOU MET CHER LLOYD!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## dizguy2319

I'm strangely having fun threatening everyone on the HPRP.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

niallsprincess said:


> I know I'm not on here much, so please excuse me, but YOU MET CHER LLOYD!?!?!?!!?!?



haha yeah.


----------



## niallsprincess

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45624668 said:
			
		

> haha yeah.



Wow, you're so lucky! I'd die to meet her.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45627957 said:
			
		

>


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


>


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45628013 said:
			
		

>


----------



## JessB320

I've been looking for this thread


----------



## BK228

JessB320 said:
			
		

> I've been looking for this thread



And now you found it!


----------



## StarTunnel

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45624316 said:
			
		

> oh my gosh
> met cher lloyd today
> i cant even
> omg



Excuse me while I cry envious tears.


----------



## StarTunnel

They have a Pinkie Pie jacket at Hot Topic.  I think my mom is going to order it for me.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah haha I mess up expressions and idioms all the time. It drives me nuts!! I have said 'whatever floats your goat' haha. Seriously though it is extremely hard to transition over from a TOTALLY DIFFERENT LANGUAGE to English.



Wait, do you speak a different language?



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45624316 said:
			
		

> oh my gosh
> met cher lloyd today
> i cant even
> omg



OH. MY. GOSH. THAT'S SO AWESOME!


----------



## dizguy2319

Just watched Gravity Falls for the first time. 

New favorite show.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> Just watched Gravity Falls for the first time.
> 
> New favorite show.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

StarTunnel said:


> Excuse me while I cry envious tears.


----------



## TylerFG

So, one of my ex's mom died today. Can everyone pray for her and her family?


----------



## TylerFG

Well, this has been an amazing day for me on Twitter.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> Wait, do you speak a different language?



I am going to PM you.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

dizguy2319 said:


> Just watched Gravity Falls for the first time.
> 
> New favorite show.



That show is the best



TylerFG said:


> So, one of my ex's mom died today. Can everyone pray for her and her family?



Awwww 



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am going to PM you.



Okie dokie!


----------



## dizguy2319

Findin Elmo is on disnay channel tonite!


----------



## Disney~Cutie




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Findin Elmo is on disnay channel tonite!



Woohoo!! What time central?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


>



Just sent my insanely long PM. Seriously, it took me over 30 minutes to type and think about how to phrase stuff so as not to completely confuse you haha. Hopefully, I have succeeded.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Just sent my insanely long PM. Seriously, it took me over 30 minutes to type and think about how to phrase stuff so as not to completely confuse you haha. Hopefully, I have succeeded.



Didn't confuse me at all! And all the effort you put into it was worth it, because I found it very interesting!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Awwww



She's doing better, but she's really upset is all.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> So, one of my ex's mom died today. Can everyone pray for her and her family?



Oh man. That's terrible!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Oh man. That's terrible!



Ik, really awful. I was over her house a few weeks ago, and her mom seemed totally fine...


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> Didn't confuse me at all! And all the effort you put into it was worth it, because I found it very interesting!



Yay haha! I am so proud of myself for not putting you to sleep. I would not want you to 'hit the bay' on me or anything


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Yay haha! I am so proud of myself for not putting you to sleep. I would not want you to 'hit the bay' on me or anything



See it is interesting!! Told you!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45624316 said:
			
		

> oh my gosh
> met cher lloyd today
> i cant even
> omg



pics or it didnt happen

lol but srsly i wanna see some picture of that queen


----------



## BK228

Nanana nanana hey jude


----------



## TylerFG

Good morning, good morning.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

37 from Israel, 530 from US. 

Let's DO this thing!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yay haha! I am so proud of myself for not putting you to sleep. I would not want you to 'hit the bay' on me or anything


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Wow. The Olympics really bring out the differences between me and my brother. When both America and Israel came out, I spazzed out. I was dancing and screaming and cheering and singing both of the national anthems at the top of my lungs and going insane.

Then there was my brother just sitting there. SHOW SOME PATRIOTISM!


----------



## Fairywings

lol. That gif probably fits it _really, really_ well. Especially since I personally think you're a lot like Rapunzel (that's a compliment btw).

Now, If you don't mind, GO TEAM CANADA!

And I guess I'll root for the US too, because it's the Summer Olympics. GO TEAM USA


----------



## charliebrown

my country.........


'MERICA!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> lol. That gif probably fits it _really, really_ well. Especially since I personally think you're a lot like Rapunzel (that's a compliment btw).
> 
> Now, If you don't mind, GO TEAM CANADA!
> 
> And I guess I'll root for the US too, because it's the Summer Olympics. GO TEAM USA



Thank you! And I DO take that as a compliment!! I LOVE HER...and Ariel.

GO TEAM ISRAEL!

...And USA of course But my heart forever lies with Israel.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm rooting for Canada and USA too!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm rooting for Canada and USA too!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Canadians are awesome (of course, being one I may be a liitle biased. Just a little. )


----------



## TylerFG

I guess I'm the only one not watching the Olympics. haha


----------



## BK228

I thought the ceremony last night was great! Seeing America came out gave me chills. And Sir Paul singing Hey Jude gave me tears. It was a great show. With the exception of arrogant Michael Phelps.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm rooting for Canada and USA too!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!





Fairywings said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Canadians are awesome (of course, being one I may be a liitle biased. Just a little. )



Ew no.  Israel all the way.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Ew no.  Israel all the way.



What, even I'm not cool? What happened to being respectful to our aunts? (just joking lol I'm not mad  )

EDIT: The timeline in your siggy is awesome!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> What, even I'm not cool? What happened to being respectful to our aunts? (just joking lol I'm not mad  )
> 
> EDIT: The timeline in your siggy is awesome!



Sorry wings but USA and GB are gonna be the best!!!! Canada....woo! XD Go canada too!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> What, even I'm not cool? What happened to being respectful to our aunts? (just joking lol I'm not mad  )
> 
> EDIT: The timeline in your siggy is awesome!



 Oh Auntie, how you make me laugh. And sorry, Charlie! Canada is cool, but I have to be loyal to my countries!! AN din this case...Canada is not one of them.

THANK YOU! Can you think of anything to add to it?


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh Auntie, how you make me laugh. And sorry, Charlie! Canada is cool, but I have to be loyal to my countries!! AN din this case...Canada is not one of them.
> 
> THANK YOU! Can you think of anything to add to it?



I just thought that _I_ was cool................

Hmm....................Well, no, but If I think of something/find something, I'll let you know. I thought there might have been a day where lots of GIFs were posted, but I can't remember..............


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Fairywings

Abby-

There was June 25th, 2012 when you hit 1000 posts

and June 18th, 2012 Dan posted a lot of funny GIFS that night, right after we got through the reviews I think.


----------



## dizguy2319

So, I was watching the Olympics, and it was the parade of Nations, and Albania came out, and the  people were just like, "And here is Albania. It's nice to know that countries everyone knows aren't even going to get a medal still walk in."

So I'm just sitting here like






And know I'm rooting for Albania.






ALBANIA!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I just thought that _I_ was cool................
> 
> Hmm....................Well, no, but If I think of something/find something, I'll let you know. I thought there might have been a day where lots of GIFs were posted, but I can't remember..............



Oh no worries, Auntie, You are REALLY cool. 

Yeah, I think so...where I did a lot of Brave and Tangled gifs and a bunch of other people were doing them too or something.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Abby-
> 
> There was June 25th, 2012 when you hit 1000 posts
> 
> and June 18th, 2012 Dan posted a lot of funny GIFS that night, right after we got through the reviews I think.



Oh okay. Thanks! Let me go add those!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh no worries, Auntie, You are REALLY cool.
> 
> Yeah, I think so...where I did a lot of Brave and Tangled gifs and a bunch of other people were doing them too or something.



Yay! My life feels complete now. 

Yeah, that rings a bell.



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh okay. Thanks! Let me go add those!



No problem.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> So, I was watching the Olympics, and it was the parade of Nations, and Albania came out, and the  people were just like, "And here is Albania. It's nice to know that countries everyone knows aren't even going to get a medal still walk in."
> 
> So I'm just sitting here like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know I'm rooting for Albania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALBANIA!



Wow. That is extremely rude. The announcers were making some really rude comments.

Like, they said something about the "normally stuffy queen actually having some fun tonight". And Israel had requested a moment of silence in memorial of the 11 athletes and coaches who were murdered by the Palestinians at the Olympics years ago and the Olympics said no because it would put too much focus on Israel. Which I understand. But the way the TV announcers said it was something like, "the Israelis are in a rather down mood after being told no recently for the moment of silence for all their dead people." It's like...really? All their dead people?!

People seriously have like no respect anymore.


----------



## BK228

Did anybody just see that DSQ of the swimmer? He didn't even do anything. Bad call by the officials...


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Wow. That is extremely rude. The announcers were making some really rude comments.
> 
> Like, they said something about the "normally stuffy queen actually having some fun tonight". And Israel had requested a moment of silence in memorial of the 11 athletes and coaches who were murdered by the Palestinians at the Olympics years ago and the Olympics said no because it would put too much focus on Israel. Which I understand. But the way the TV announcers said it was something like, "the Israelis are in a rather down mood after being told no recently for the moment of silence for all their dead people." It's like...really? All their dead people?!
> 
> People seriously have like no respect anymore.



At some points I really just wanted to punch some of them. No joke.


----------



## BK228

Okay good, they overruled the disqualification.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh Auntie, how you make me laugh. And sorry, Charlie! Canada is cool, but I have to be loyal to my countries!! AN din this case...Canada is not one of them.
> 
> THANK YOU! Can you think of anything to add to it?



By the way, nice sig! I'm thinking of changing mine but I don't know what to do.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> By the way, nice sig! I'm thinking of changing mine but I don't know what to do.



Hmm............Pick one of your favorite disney movies. Or a pixar theme


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Hmm............Pick one of your favorite disney movies. Or a pixar theme



I got an idea!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I got an idea!



Good. My work here is done.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> By the way, nice sig! I'm thinking of changing mine but I don't know what to do.



You could resize all of our little crackpot picture things and put them in. Or something like that.



dizguy2319 said:


> At some points I really just wanted to punch some of them. No joke.



Amen! If only the pain that you feel when punching the screen would transfer over to the people on the other side.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You could resize all of our little crackpot picture things and put them in. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen! If only the pain that you feel when punching the screen would transfer over to the people on the other side.



Ooh, that's cool too!

Yeah. I thought some of that commentary was just unnecessary.


----------



## dizguy2319

I'm going to do something with this pic:


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I'm going to do something with this pic:



I like that pic!!!!!


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> I'm going to do something with this pic:



I like it!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I like that pic!!!!!





TylerFG said:


> I like it!



Thanks! I decided to do something with my favorite Disney movies, and that happened. It's done!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You could resize all of our little crackpot picture things and put them in. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen! If only the pain that you feel when punching the screen would transfer over to the people on the other side.





Fairywings said:


> Ooh, that's cool too!
> 
> Yeah. I thought some of that commentary was just unnecessary.



Thanks! I actually doing something like that, but it didn't work.

And yeah. Hopefully they get better through out the week.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Thanks! I actually doing something like that, but it didn't work.
> 
> And yeah. Hopefully they get better through out the week.



I like it!!!!!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Thanks! I decided to do something with my favorite Disney movies, and that happened. It's done!



I love it!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I like it!!!!!!





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I love it!



Thanks!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome.
שלך בברכה
نرحب بك
您的欢迎
De nada
σας καλωσορίζω
당신은 환영
Du er velkommen
Jste vítáni

Just googled most of those and the site kind of seemed unreliable so they probably are not right. So, do not go and put them into Google Translate or anything. You may get some wacky things.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome!

I'm not going to be an overachiever like Abby.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'm not going to be an overachiever like Abby.



Hmph.  NOW who is being disrespectful?

And I thought I was your favorite niece!!


----------



## StarTunnel

Wow the board is active... Hi people.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hmph.  NOW who is being disrespectful?
> 
> And I thought I was your favorite niece!!



I was only joking!

And besides, I have four nieces, I can't pick favorites!


----------



## TylerFG

I'm no-one in this town.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

StarTunnel said:


> Wow the board is active... Hi people.



Hey! How is it going?



Fairywings said:


> I was only joking!
> 
> And besides, I have four nieces, I can't pick favorites!



I know. I just enjoy being cheeky. 

Okay, okay. *whispers* It can be our little secret.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> I'm no-one in this town.



But guess what? You are EVERYONE in THIS town. So cheer up!


----------



## StarTunnel

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey! How is it going?
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I just enjoy being cheeky.
> 
> Okay, okay. *whispers* It can be our little secret.



Decent.  I started horseback riding again   I was put on a more agreeable horse this week.


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> But guess what? You are EVERYONE in THIS town. So cheer up!


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> I'm no-one in this town.



What happened?  You alright?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Newsies the Musical.

Pretty sure that I have King of New York's choreography memorized, have Katherine Plumber's voice perfected, will be singing Carryin' the Banner forwards and backwards in my sleep, and I have gotten the Bronx accent down to a science. A science that I am now an expert at.

Goodness, I want to be on Broadway.


----------



## StarTunnel

My mom expects me to get out of the house tomorrow.
UGH.
And I'm done checking things on Facebook cause it only leads to me finding out things I REALLY wish I didn't know.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> What happened?  You alright?



Yeah, I'm fine. I was just posting that as a joke on here cause FW and abby were talkinf about being aunt and neice haha.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. I was just posting that as a joke on here cause FW and abby were talkinf about being aunt and neice haha.



Oh okay, just making sure.
I'm glad someone is still replying here. I was staring to think I killed the thread.


----------



## dizguy2319

I have no idea what I am on this thread.


----------



## StarTunnel

dizguy2319 said:


> I have no idea what I am on this thread.



Neither do I... I think maybe I'm the awkward red-headed cousin or something...


----------



## dizguy2319

StarTunnel said:


> Neither do I... I think maybe I'm the awkward red-headed cousin or something...



I guess I'm the misfit.


----------



## Fairywings

StarTunnel said:


> Neither do I... I think maybe I'm the awkward red-headed cousin or something...



You're the oldest of the four that philosiphies(spelling?) about life and stuff.

The whole family discussion's like pages 11-17 or something like that

I think we may have to do some initiations soon though...........


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Oh okay, just making sure.
> I'm glad someone is still replying here. I was staring to think I killed the thread.



Yeah, it's been a hell of a ghosttown lately.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, it's been a hell of a ghosttown lately.



Seems like it.  Summer is usually the best time on here, but I've actually been doing stuff this summer, much to my surprise.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Newsies the Musical.
> 
> Pretty sure that I have King of New York's choreography memorized, have Katherine Plumber's voice perfected, will be singing Carryin' the Banner forwards and backwards in my sleep, and I have gotten the Bronx accent down to a science. A science that I am now an expert at.
> 
> Goodness, I want to be on Broadway.



Back in sevenrth grade in my first theatre class ever, 1st six weeks we talked about choreography, and out teacher taught us our own choreography and we had to perform it for her for our six weeks test. We did the Kings of New York song. Still remember some of the words.


----------



## StarTunnel

Fairywings said:


> You're the oldest of the four that philosiphies(spelling?) about life and stuff.
> 
> The whole family discussion's like pages 11-17 or something like that
> 
> I think we may have to do some initiations soon though...........



Lol I'm a philosopher.

I must come across as very deep when I'm on the internet when in reality I told about half a dozen people I was a squirrel a few days ago...
Yeah I got some odd looks for that...


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Seems like it.  Summer is usually the best time on here, but I've actually been doing stuff this summer, much to my surprise.



Ik, last summer was so fun!


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Ik, last summer was so fun!



Hehe, last years award show after party that we set up... I was the first to leave too. That was awkward.


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

StarTunnel said:


> Decent.  I started horseback riding again   I was put on a more agreeable horse this week.



Awesome! English? Western?



TylerFG said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. I was just posting that as a joke on here cause FW and abby were talkinf about being aunt and neice haha.





dizguy2319 said:


> I have no idea what I am on this thread.



Tyler, I thought you were the cool cousin that everyone else wants to be like.

Dan, you can be the funny uncle that will probably be a bachelor forever and all the nieces and nephews love. 



Fairywings said:


> Back in sevenrth grade in my first theatre class ever, 1st six weeks we talked about choreography, and out teacher taught us our own choreography and we had to perform it for her for our six weeks test. We did the Kings of New York song. Still remember some of the words.



Love that song! I just bought the WHOLE soundtrack for my iPod. Seriously, I wish I had taken some dance when I was a kid, because I can act pretty well. And my singing is okay. But I can not dance to save my life!



StarTunnel said:


> Lol I'm a philosopher.
> 
> I must come across as very deep when I'm on the internet when in reality I told about half a dozen people I was a squirrel a few days ago...
> Yeah I got some odd looks for that...


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Awesome! English? Western?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler, I thought you were the cool cousin that everyone else wants to be like.
> 
> Dan, you can be the funny uncle that will probably be a bachelor forever and all the nieces and nephews love.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that song! I just bought the WHOLE soundtrack for my iPod. Seriously, I wish I had taken some dance when I was a kid, because I can act pretty well. And my singing is okay. But I can not dance to save my life!



I think Amy said Tyler was the Raggedy Doctor. But that's a pretty good description too.

Seems like Dan.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Laila tov, everyone!

Going to hit the bay


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I think Amy said Tyler was the Raggedy Doctor. But that's a pretty good description too.



Aww, I forgot about that. I think I like the Raggedy Doctor better, but I don't mind being both. 

Speaking of Amy, I haven't heard from her recently. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

dizguy2319 said:


>



I am Abby Lee Miller


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Aww, I forgot about that. I think I like the Raggedy Doctor better, but I don't mind being both.
> 
> Speaking of Amy, I haven't heard from her recently. I hope she's ok.



You are right. I wonder where she is.

Well, I am going to Camp today, then Seattle, then Alaska, then Israel.

So I will be absent for probably four weeks. 

This is Avigaill Hardaya signing off!


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You are right. I wonder where she is.
> 
> Well, I am going to Camp today, then Seattle, then Alaska, then Israel.
> 
> So I will be absent for probably four weeks.
> 
> This Avigaill Hardaya signing off!



Yeah, last time I heard from her was like, 2 weeks ago.

Have fun!


----------



## dizguy2319

Disney~Cutie said:


> I am Abby Lee Miller



I don't know if this is a bad thing or a good thing.



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You are right. I wonder where she is.
> 
> Well, I am going to Camp today, then Seattle, then Alaska, then Israel.
> 
> So I will be absent for probably four weeks.
> 
> This is Avigaill Hardaya signing off!



Oh my gosh! Have fun!


----------



## charliebrown

Disney~Cutie said:


> I am Abby Lee Miller



my guilty pleasure.


----------



## BK228

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> You are right. I wonder where she is.
> 
> Well, I am going to Camp today, then Seattle, then Alaska, then Israel.
> 
> So I will be absent for probably four weeks.
> 
> This is Avigaill Hardaya signing off!



Have fun Abby! Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You are right. I wonder where she is.
> 
> Well, I am going to Camp today, then Seattle, then Alaska, then Israel.
> 
> So I will be absent for probably four weeks.
> 
> This is Avigaill Hardaya signing off!



Bye Abby! Have fun!!


----------



## StarTunnel

So I'm watching horses doing canter pirouettes realising that the horse I ride does these when he's trying to be stubborn and avoid my crop.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You are right. I wonder where she is.
> 
> Well, I am going to Camp today, then Seattle, then Alaska, then Israel.
> 
> So I will be absent for probably four weeks.
> 
> This is Avigaill Hardaya signing off!



omg abbyy jealouss!
have fun! x
safe trip! 



dizguy2319 said:


>


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

geez I miss you guyss 

virtual hugg


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45657854 said:
			
		

> omg abbyy jealouss!
> have fun! x
> safe trip!


----------



## Fairywings

Pandora is one of my best friends.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


>


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45659345 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Experiment113

How do you put pics on threads? Cause I would love 2 learn if someone would teach me! Help please?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Experiment113 said:


> How do you put pics on threads? Cause I would love 2 learn if someone would teach me! Help please?


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45664973 said:
			
		

> haha I'm terrible at explaining so I hope I help! xx
> like if you have a picture from the internet you can post it by copying the link then once u go to a post theres a little button with a mountain and a sun, u can insert your link there
> if its from your computer its best if you make a photobucket account, it'll give u a code from there! xx
> hope that made any sense!


----------



## Experiment113

Hmmm..... Thanks!


----------



## BK228

Bump


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I got Kingdom Hearts 3d: Dream Drop Distance and it's beautiful but kinda weird but I still love it because KINGDOM HEARTS!!


----------



## dizguy2319

I should not be allowed to go on Disney Create.


----------



## Experiment113

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> I should not be allowed to go on Disney Create.



I used to go on there too!


----------



## TylerFG

http://social.entertainment.msn.com...px?feat=957a3b1e-f721-417d-9740-93a81b580aa3&

Damn, I would've figured Matt LeBlanc was older than 45, due to the gray hair,  but still:


----------



## TylerFG

Oh, yeah, I'm back from Hershey!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Oh, yeah, I'm back from Hershey!



Oooo, how was it?


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Oooo, how was it?



Fun and crazy. Me and my friends did the roller coasters like 5-6 times and my throat hurts from screaming lol.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Fun and crazy. Me and my friends did the roller coasters like 5-6 times and my throat hurts from screaming lol.



Sounds like fun! I've never been, but I've always wanted to go


----------



## BK228

Please tell me that everybody saw the womens gymnastics team last night! McKayla was amazing! All of them were!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Sounds like fun! I've never been, but I've always wanted to go



You'd love it!


----------



## StarTunnel

BK228 said:


> Please tell me that everybody saw the womens gymnastics team last night! McKayla was amazing! All of them were!



Oh my gosh they were so good.  My mom and I were freaking out.


----------



## BK228

StarTunnel said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh they were so good.  My mom and I were freaking out.



They were sooooooooo good! I am a HUGE McKayla fan and she was amazing! Made me cry, tears of joy. So good.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

BK228 said:


> Please tell me that everybody saw the womens gymnastics team last night! McKayla was amazing! All of them were!



I can't understand why she didn't get a perfect score on her vault. When she stuck it, both my mom and I stood up and screamed. I can't get over how beautiful it was.


----------



## TylerFG

*sigh*


----------



## StarTunnel

That awkward moment when your life takes the form of a Canadian cartoon.


----------



## CowboyErin

Disney~Cutie said:


> I can't understand why she didn't get a perfect score on her vault. When she stuck it, both my mom and I stood up and screamed. I can't get over how beautiful it was.



same here haha we were so angry when her score was announced


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> That awkward moment when your life takes the form of a Canadian cartoon.



Huh?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

so much dislike for bieber right now


----------



## I Am What I Am

my mom got me Avengers stuff for my birthday party.


because i am an adult.


----------



## StarTunnel

I Am What I Am said:


> my mom got me Avengers stuff for my birthday party.
> 
> 
> because i am an adult.



I got a walking Pinkie Pie stuffed animal for my birthday, so by my standards you are the coolest kid in town.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Huh?



It's just that there are many elements of Total Drama Revenge of the Island that line up with my life.  You know, not the chemical waste part but... other parts.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I Am What I Am said:


> my mom got me Avengers stuff for my birthday party.
> 
> 
> because i am an adult.



Sigh I still need to see the Avengers


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Sigh I still need to see the Avengers



It's the best super hero movie EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD.

That's how much I love it/how good it is


----------



## I Am What I Am

Disney~Cutie said:


> Sigh I still need to see the Avengers


omg go it's SO GOOD.


Fairywings said:


> It's the best super hero movie EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD.
> 
> That's how much I love it/how good it is



^^^^^^^^ this


----------



## charliebrown

Fairywings said:


> It's the best super hero movie EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD.
> 
> That's how much I love it/how good it is



i assume its because of my performance...


( I was an extra...but still havent seen it)


----------



## Fairywings

charliebrown said:


> i assume its because of my performance...
> 
> 
> ( I was an extra...but still havent seen it)



That's cool!

But you haven't seen it?

Oh well, it comes out on DVD/Blu-ray on Sept. 25 of _this_ year!


----------



## dizguy2319

"Along the way, they meet up with this enchanted snow man Olaf, who provides a lot of the comic relief. Then theres also a mangy looking reindeer named Sven."

Although Olaf sounds really Disney, the reindeer is actually from the original story. Yay Disney.


----------



## dizguy2319

"And some dazzling locations, like a castle nestled into a gorgeous mountain range with interior designs that had a beautiful, ethereal, classic Sleeping Beauty look to them. There were also research photos from the crew's trip to Jackson Hole, Wyoming, where they trudged through ten feet of snow to get an up close experience regarding how those motions look and feel so they can incorporate it into the film."

Disney is doing it right.


----------



## dizguy2319

So I decided to do that create an album game or whatever, and the end results always came out hilarious, so I decided to share the highlights.


























(So the second one has six words. I don't care.)


----------



## Disney~Cutie

18 days whooooo!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> 18 days whooooo!


----------



## BK228

Fa la la la la la la laa laaaaaaaa!!!!®


----------



## PrincessBelle319

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVnKyQIx4bA&feature=related


----------



## Disney~Cutie




----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


>



Damn, I forgot about that movie.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, last time I heard from her was like, 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Have fun!





dizguy2319 said:


> I don't know if this is a bad thing or a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! Have fun!





BK228 said:


> Have fun Abby! Be safe and enjoy!





Disney~Cutie said:


> Bye Abby! Have fun!!





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45657854 said:
			
		

> omg abbyy jealouss!
> have fun! x
> safe trip!



Thanks guys!!

Guess who has a day to check in before I fly out tomorrow for Seattle?!

THIS GIRL.

I am so freakin'excited for my vacations. Like legit as it gets.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Damn, I forgot about that movie.



Same omg I say life is ruff all the time and I googled it and that popped up. I haven't seen the movie in years though


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> Guess who has a day to check in before I fly out tomorrow for Seattle?!
> 
> THIS GIRL.
> 
> I am so freakin'excited for my vacations. Like legit as it gets.



Have fun Abby!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Same omg I say life is ruff all the time and I googled it and that popped up. I haven't seen the movie in years though



I think it was on Disney XD not too long ago...


----------



## TylerFG

You know you're tough when you talk about Disney songs that make you cry On Twitter.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Have fun Abby!



Thanks!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Thanks!



This is probably too late, but have awesome times!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:


> This is probably too late, but have awesome times!


Wishing somebody something is never too late. Unless they are already done with it, that'd be just odd. xD


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> This is probably too late, but have awesome times!



No worries! I will be here tonight. I leave tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> No worries! I will be here tonight. I leave tomorrow morning.



Oh, okay! Man, four weeks without Abby! It'll probably boring witout my youngest niece around.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Oh, okay! Man, four weeks without Abby! It'll probably boring witout my youngest niece around.



Well, I already was away one week for camp, so only three to go!! 

Do not forget favorite niece!


----------



## TylerFG

Can these 2 weeks and 6 days go any faster?


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Well, I already was away one week for camp, so only three to go!!
> 
> Do not forget favorite niece!



Have fun!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

FINALLY caught the lizard.


----------



## TylerFG

That moment when you finally find a song that describes how you've been feeling lately and you get more and more feels.


----------



## StarTunnel

Yesterday I ate an entire party sized bag of frozen quesadillas.
What am I doing with my life?


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Yesterday I ate an entire party sized bag of frozen quesadillas.
> What am I doing with my life?



As long as they were cooked, it's ok!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Today we went to a local amusement park and of course it started to pour but me and my friend got a lot done before the rain


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Today we went to a local amusement park and of course it started to pour but me and my friend got a lot done before the rain



When me and my friends went to Hershey last week, it started raining right when we were leaving haha. I call it luck!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> When me and my friends went to Hershey last week, it started raining right when we were leaving haha. I call it luck!



Wow that is lucky! It rained for us in the middle of the day, so it wasn't really too big of a deal. We just missed out on the water park.


----------



## mommylovestinkerbell

http://www.mousekechicks.com/2012/08/princess-week-contestants.html

Can you all please, pretty please go here and vote for my daughter....#4!!!  PLEASE!! Thank you so much!  She would be a winner on her birthday!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mommylovestinkerbell said:


> http://www.mousekechicks.com/2012/08/princess-week-contestants.html
> 
> Can you all please, pretty please go here and vote for my daughter....#4!!!  PLEASE!! Thank you so much!  She would be a winner on her birthday!!



Awww!! She's so cute! I voted c:


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Wow that is lucky! It rained for us in the middle of the day, so it wasn't really too big of a deal. We just missed out on the water park.



Oh ok haha.


----------



## TylerFG

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallalalallalallalallalalalalallalallalala


----------



## TylerFG

I'm Richie Dagger, I can stomp and swagger, i can take on all your heroes!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Wow, I haven't posted on Disboards in a while! Well, disregarding my last post on the Movie Robbing Game about five minutes ago! Has anybody been to the T-Rex restaurant in Downtown Disney? Some of the younger ones want to eat there and do the Build-a-Dino thing. How is the restaurant? Are the prices at the Build-a-Dino about the same as Build-a-Bear? Thanks!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Wow, I haven't posted on Disboards in a while! Well, disregarding my last post on the Movie Robbing Game about five minutes ago! Has anybody been to the T-Rex restaurant in Downtown Disney? Some of the younger ones want to eat there and do the Build-a-Dino thing. How is the restaurant? Are the prices at the Build-a-Dino about the same as Build-a-Bear? Thanks!



T-Rex is pretty neat, but really loud inside. The food's pretty good too.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I Am What I Am said:


> T-Rex is pretty neat, but really loud inside. The food's pretty good too.



Then that sounds perfect for some rambunctious children! Thanks!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Wow, I haven't posted on Disboards in a while! Well, disregarding my last post on the Movie Robbing Game about five minutes ago! Has anybody been to the T-Rex restaurant in Downtown Disney? Some of the younger ones want to eat there and do the Build-a-Dino thing. How is the restaurant? Are the prices at the Build-a-Dino about the same as Build-a-Bear? Thanks!



SIBLING!!!
how are u!?!?!? xxx


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Its my birthday tomorrow  x


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45734016 said:
			
		

> Its my birthday tomorrow  x



Happy Early Birthday from your aunt!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Happy Early Birthday from your aunt!




thank u auntiiiee


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45734426 said:
			
		

> thank u auntiiiee



You're welcome


----------



## dizguy2319

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45734016 said:
			
		

> Its my birthday tomorrow  x



Happy birthday from your Uncleish person. I don't know.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Happy birthday from your Uncleish person. I don't know.



lol. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45734002 said:
			
		

> SIBLING!!!
> how are u!?!?!? xxx



OTHER SIBLING!!! I'm good! Summer, as always, comes and goes in a blink of an eye. Time flies when you began getting old, lol! Well if you consider a teenager old!  How have you been, Becca?!  

WHO IS READY FOR SCHOOL?!?! 
I'm not.......................................................


----------



## Fairywings

Disney-Obsessed said:


> OTHER SIBLING!!! I'm good! Summer, as always, comes and goes in a blink of an eye. Time flies when you began getting old, lol! Well if you consider a teenager old!  How have you been, Becca?!
> 
> WHO IS READY FOR SCHOOL?!?!
> I'm not.......................................................



Not me either, lol. I go back on the 27th. What about you?


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Fairywings said:


> Not me either, lol. I go back on the 27th. What about you?



I wish! School starts in less than a week! I do not miss the multi-colored gunk they call food! Lol! That's why I started bringing my lunch... A LOT!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

dizguy2319 said:


> Happy birthday from your Uncleish person. I don't know.



Thank you!!  xx



Disney-Obsessed said:


> OTHER SIBLING!!! I'm good! Summer, as always, comes and goes in a blink of an eye. Time flies when you began getting old, lol! Well if you consider a teenager old!  How have you been, Becca?!
> 
> WHO IS READY FOR SCHOOL?!?!
> I'm not.......................................................



I'm good!
yeah I know,
I think this one especially went by too fast


----------



## Fairywings

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I wish! School starts in less than a week! I do not miss the multi-colored gunk they call food! Lol! That's why I started bringing my lunch... A LOT!



I never eat in the cafeteria at all these days. I bring my lunch, and last year I never ate in the actual room, nor am I going to this year. Perks of having a history with bullying, being friends with teahers, and haveing sensitive senses!



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45736450 said:
			
		

> Thank you!!  xx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good!
> yeah I know,
> I think this one especially went by too fast



It has! It's like, it's August already? Where did my summer go?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> I never eat in the cafeteria at all these days. I bring my lunch, and last year I never ate in the actual room, nor am I going to this year. Perks of having a history with bullying, being friends with teahers, and haveing sensitive senses!
> 
> 
> 
> It has! It's like, it's August already? Where did my summer go?



Right? and I haven't even done anything exciting


----------



## dizguy2319

I start late this month, forgot when. And there's only one more good movie left to see.


----------



## carlandellie

Hey


----------



## poohbearluver




----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


> Hey


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin

carlandellie said:


>


----------



## poohbearluver

there is beauty even in the ugliest things


----------



## carlandellie




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## poohbearluver

sometimes you must look past the gross and slightly terrifying outward appearance to find the beautiful soul that lies within


----------



## grandfloluver




----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## charliebrown

suddenly, animals.


----------



## dizguy2319




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

poohbearluver said:


> there is beauty even in the ugliest things





carlandellie said:


>





CowboyErin said:


>





CowboyErin said:


>




I'm getting one of these 
love them


----------



## TylerFG

poohbearluver said:


> sometimes you must look past the gross and slightly terrifying outward appearance to find the beautiful soul that lies within



0____0


----------



## Disney~Cutie

It's CatDog


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> It's CatDog



Oh, wow. I finally just realized the resemblance. I haven't watched that show in ages lol.


----------



## mickey'sbff

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45741357 said:
			
		

> I'm getting one of these
> love them


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Disney~Cutie

I need a new cat lol


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I need a new cat lol



I have no pets lol.


----------



## TylerFG

*sighs*


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> I have no pets lol.



I have my cat who is as old as me and my brother has fish


----------



## StarTunnel

Today my grandma called me over and told me to look through her 7 boxes of crafting stuff and take as much as I want.
I ended up with lots of tiny plastic eggs, pink Christmas lights and lemonade cookie mix among lots of other things.
And you know those pipe cleaner chicks they sell around easter?  The ones with the derpy black eyes?  Yeah I have like 80 of those in lots of colors now.
I love those things...


----------



## Experiment113

[QUOTE="]
And you know those pipe cleaner chicks they sell around easter?  The ones with the derpy black eyes?  Yeah I have like 80 of those in lots of colors now.
I love those things...[/QUOTE]

Me too!!! I used to have them too but I lost them(either that or my mother stole them for her preschool to use as another counting set)


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## TylerFG

17 more days!


----------



## StarTunnel

And like always the only things I look forward to are cancelled.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> And like always the only things I look forward to are cancelled.



Awww, you ok?


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Awww, you ok?



Yeah I'm fine, thanks. It's just the two things I've been waiting to do all week were cancelled today due to family issues.  It's been a stressful week.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Yeah I'm fine, thanks. It's just the two things I've been waiting to do all week were cancelled today due to family issues.  It's been a stressful week.



Aww, I'm sorry... *hug*


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Today my grandma called me over and told me to look through her 7 boxes of crafting stuff and take as much as I want.
> I ended up with lots of tiny plastic eggs, pink Christmas lights and lemonade cookie mix among lots of other things.
> And you know those pipe cleaner chicks they sell around easter?  The ones with the derpy black eyes?  Yeah I have like 80 of those in lots of colors now.
> I love those things...



Oooo nice!!!



TylerFG said:


> 17 more days!



I'm at 13 c:



StarTunnel said:


> Yeah I'm fine, thanks. It's just the two things I've been waiting to do all week were cancelled today due to family issues.  It's been a stressful week.



Aww, I'm sorry. I hope everything is okay


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm at 13 c:



Yay!


----------



## Experiment113

Be our guest! Be our guest! Put our dinning to the test!  I would love to eat at the Beasts castle!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sigh why can't Disney come any sooner?


----------



## dizguy2319

There should be a Once Upon a Time episode where the entire show is animated by Disney. It would be so cool and all the characters would be Disney's, but still part of the show. Except for the characters Disney hasn't done yet. I should stop now.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!




----------



## dizguy2319

Schmoopsie Poo! said:


>



Hi!


----------



## adabat

Hi


----------



## TylerFG

adabat said:


> Hi



Hi!


----------



## dizguy2319

adabat said:


> Hi



Howdy!


----------



## theffaddict

everyone! Nice to see you guys. I'm a regular at WDW for Grown Ups forum, but I thought I would take a look over on these forums. Nice to meet everyone! Nice pictures in the show yourself thread!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I love these games more than it's healthy for any person to love video games


----------



## Disney~Cutie

One time I made this stupid spongebob post and now it has over 8000 notes #lifeizgood


----------



## StarTunnel

Turns out one of the things I wanted to do yesterday got un-canceled so I got to go.  It wasn't such a bad day after all, even though it could have gone a lot better. 

And today I got white converse.  I think I'm going to draw flames all over them since I seem to be associated with fire now.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

*sigh* I cannot be expected to make college decisions yet! I'm not ready...


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I've decided to be obsessed with Brave despite its not-wonderful story line. The music. The Scottish-ness. The amazing animation. Merida. Yeah. Obsessssssseeeeeeddddd....


----------



## theffaddict

The movie was good, but IMO Pixar could have done better. Still loved the mother-daughter relationship.


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

theffaddict said:


> The movie was good, but IMO *Pixar could have done better*. Still loved the mother-daughter relationship.



Agreed... But it was beautiful. And again... great music and anim.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Turns out one of the things I wanted to do yesterday got un-canceled so I got to go.  It wasn't such a bad day after all, even though it could have gone a lot better.
> 
> And today I got white converse.  I think I'm going to draw flames all over them since I seem to be associated with fire now.



That's good! And seems like a cool idea for your converse


----------



## TylerFG

I still haven't seen Brave yet. I really want to. It looks awesome!

Oh, yeah, 15 more days!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

I have a pretty expired ticker in my sig. But I'm disinclined to take it out... because I'd like to still imagine we're waiting for next time... *sigh*...


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

new icon
shabam


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45781507 said:
			
		

> new icon
> shabam


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCiY1y3uJ3o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Disney~Cutie

10 daysss


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> 10 daysss





Exactly 2 weeks for me!


----------



## TylerFG

I've just realized I've been getting more and more depressed as summer goes by... :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> I've just realized I've been getting more and more depressed as summer goes by... :/



Awwww, but Disney is coming up!!! What's wrong?


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Awwww, but Disney is coming up!!! What's wrong?



I'll PM you.


----------



## Fairywings

I'm going to see Brave again today!!!!!!!!!

Downside is my friends' mom won't let them see Total Recall though their dad would've been all right with it, so I'll have to see Total Recall another time.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I'm going to see Brave again today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Downside is my friends' mom won't let them see Total Recall though their dad would've been all right with it, so I'll have to see Total Recall another time.



Have fun!


----------



## Fairywings

'Bout to go soon. I'll be staying with a friend, so be back tomorrow.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> 'Bout to go soon. I'll be staying with a friend, so be back tomorrow.



Have fun!


----------



## TylerFG

That feeling when you found what you've been trying to find or the longest time.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I'm going to see Brave again today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Downside is my friends' mom won't let them see Total Recall though their dad would've been all right with it, so I'll have to see Total Recall another time.



You notice so many things the second time, that you didn't the first. Have fun!


----------



## TylerFG

When you feel depressed and no-one's there to talk to you. :/


----------



## dizguy2319

TylerFG said:


> When you feel depressed and no-one's there to talk to you. :/



Does somebody need a hug?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

#bumpinggg


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45810206 said:
			
		

> #bumpinggg


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## TylerFG

deleted due to my fanboying


----------



## TylerFG

Just marry me dammit


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Waaa I want a Vera Bradley backpack


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## Disney~Cutie

I got photoshop and I don't understand anything LIKE HOW DO YOU DO THIS


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I got photoshop and I don't understand anything LIKE HOW DO YOU DO THIS



Ur better than me, I don't even know where to get it


----------



## TylerFG

It sucks to be a fanboy.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45811349 said:
			
		

>


----------



## dizguy2319

That moment when you watch a movie you haven't seen in a long time and you get really into it.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> I got photoshop and I don't understand anything LIKE HOW DO YOU DO THIS



I got photoshop for my birthday. My mom was like, "Are you sure you can handle Photoshop? I can get you a simpler one instead.." And I was I was like, "PLEASE, Step aside and watch the pro do it" and I've since used it once for about 15 minutes because I can't figured out how to do anything.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Popularrrr, you're gonna be popularrr, and with an assist from me to be who you'll beee, instead of dreary who you were, well _are._

It's been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## mickey'sbff

When I'm on no one's on, when I'm not on, everyone's on.

Sooo, I'm gonna continue to talk to myself.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> When I'm on no one's on, when I'm not on, everyone's on.
> 
> Sooo, I'm gonna continue to talk to myself.



I'm herr!


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> I'm herr!



Hiiii


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Hiiii



Hellllllllo!


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> Hellllllllo!



_"Hi, I'm Chandler, could I BE wearing anymore clothes?"_


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> _"Hi, I'm Chandler, could I BE wearing anymore clothes?"_



"could that report BE any later?"


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> "could that report BE any later?"



"Could this BE anymore awkward?"


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> "Could this BE anymore awkward?"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAXL7kq5ebg


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAXL7kq5ebg



I have this feeling that something's wrong with it. Something is wrong with the left Philange!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45810846 said:
			
		

> Ur better than me, I don't even know where to get it







mickey'sbff said:


> I got photoshop for my birthday. My mom was like, "Are you sure you can handle Photoshop? I can get you a simpler one instead.." And I was I was like, "PLEASE, Step aside and watch the pro do it" and I've since used it once for about 15 minutes because I can't figured out how to do anything.



I've been using these tutorials and just messing around with pictures. I've been getting them from this tumblr account. They're really easy to follow, and they teach you the basics


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

mickey'sbff said:


> Popularrrr, you're gonna be popularrr, and with an assist from me to be who you'll beee, instead of dreary who you were, well _are._
> 
> 
> 
> It's been stuck in my head all day.



ever since I saw wicked, I sing that to myself



mickey'sbff said:


> When I'm on no one's on, when I'm not on, everyone's on.
> 
> Sooo, I'm gonna continue to talk to myself.



U do that anyways


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45818706 said:
			
		

> U do that anyways



Hello!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Hello!



Hey you!


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45818731 said:
			
		

> Hey you!



How are you doing?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> How are you doing?



Long time no talk!
I'm good! How are you?


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45818774 said:
			
		

> Long time no talk!
> I'm good! How are you?



Eh, I'm all right.

It has been a while! 

It sucks that summer is almost over! When do you go back? I go on the 27th.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> Eh, I'm all right.
> 
> It has been a while!
> 
> It sucks that summer is almost over! When do you go back? I go on the 27th.



3rd I think!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

[


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45818999 said:
			
		

> what has my life come to...


----------



## Fairywings

I dunno......


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

new signature
woooooo


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45821144 said:
			
		

> new signature
> woooooo


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

The bad thing about shark week is its all the same shows year after year


----------



## StarTunnel

Instead of me handing too small shoes down to my sister she hands her too small shoes down to me.

#mildly concerned


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45821431 said:
			
		

>



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww



PINGUUU 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya1StRWWDvk


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45821460 said:
			
		

> PINGUUU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya1StRWWDvk



Oh, my friend's baby sister watches this show lol. Doesn't mean he's not adorable.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Oh, my friend's baby sister watches this show lol. Doesn't mean he's not adorable.



cute but irritating.
it makes no sense


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45821754 said:
			
		

>


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG6RatujjW0

and whhyyy have I not seen this before now?!


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4yxoHwNzEE

I remember being obsessed with this band a few years ago haha.


----------



## dizguy2319

I'm done posting random things now. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45821144 said:
			
		

> new signature
> woooooo



Oooo, just watched it yesterday. And I love it!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Oooo, just watched it yesterday. And I love it!!!



I should watch it agai


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Guess who is so glad to be home?


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Guess who is so glad to be home?



Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you?


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Guess who is so glad to be home?



ABBY! How was your trip?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> ABBY! How was your trip?





Fairywings said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How are you?



HEY! My trip was FANTASTIC. I am now attempting to transition from Alaska weather to Texas weather. Quite the challenge.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> HEY! My trip was FANTASTIC. I am now attempting to transition from Alaska weather to Texas weather. Quite the challenge.



Ugh, I know what you mean. Had to do that with Cali weather.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> HEY! My trip was FANTASTIC. I am now attempting to transition from Alaska weather to Texas weather. Quite the challenge.



Glad your trip went well!!!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> HEY! My trip was FANTASTIC. I am now attempting to transition from Alaska weather to Texas weather. Quite the challenge.



Yay! And I know what you mean. It was the same when I went. But it wasn't as bad as the time I went to Disney and it was 19 degrees one day. The good thing was lines were short that morning. Anyway, yay!


----------



## dizguy2319

Happy 66th Birthday Make Mine Music!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> HEY! My trip was FANTASTIC. I am now attempting to transition from Alaska weather to Texas weather. Quite the challenge.



haha!
a little delayed here butttttttt
yay!
it sounds like the trip was great! I'm glad u had a good time!
nice to have u back


----------



## socalduo

My pockets hurt!


----------



## TylerFG

Can these 9 days go any faster?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

5 days and I'm freaking out. Good thing I'm having a little party today and going to another party Saturday. Being social to get my mind off of Disney excitement woooooo


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> 5 days and I'm freaking out. Good thing I'm having a little party today and going to another party Saturday. Being social to get my mind off of Disney excitement woooooo


----------



## dizguy2319

Disney~Cutie said:


> 5 days and I'm freaking out. Good thing I'm having a little party today and going to another party Saturday. Being social to get my mind off of Disney excitement woooooo



What is this "social" thing you speak of?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> What is this "social" thing you speak of?



Exactly my thought.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Exactly my thought.


----------



## StarTunnel

Baked a cake.
Didn't burn the house down.
Success.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

StarTunnel said:


> Baked a cake.
> Didn't burn the house down.
> Success.



I love that attitude! 
Tried to warm a soup.
Caught the microwave on fire.
Failure! 
I think I was 10 when I did that; I freaked out. We got a new microwave though!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

dizguy2319 said:


> What is this "social" thing you speak of?



Something I am once every 76543 years


----------



## dizguy2319

Disney~Cutie said:


> Something I am once every 76543 years



I'll remember this next time I see people.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fanboying because Frozen.


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I love that attitude!
> Tried to warm a soup.
> Caught the microwave on fire.
> Failure!
> I think I was 10 when I did that; I freaked out. We got a new microwave though!



Hehe, I broke our microwave because I cooked ribs in it for 20 minutes and it just totally poofed.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Hehe, I broke our microwave because I cooked ribs in it for 20 minutes and it just totally poofed.



Hahaha! My friend did that once with a cheeseburger. She put it in for an hour on accident and forgot about it, and it exploded. Her microwave broke too


----------



## TylerFG

https://twitter.com/arielwinter1/status/236518519368474625

Am I the only one who will be laughing when she gets banned from there?


----------



## StarTunnel

I got put on another horse this week, actually he's a pony, and he's the most amazing animal to ever walk this Earth.
His back comes to my shoulder, he's pure white besides his pink nose, and he actually likes me.  Rather than try and drag me into the stable like most of the horses to rest, he tried to follow me out to go back to the arena to keep riding.  Now I've been asked to be in a student horse show, something I've dreamed of doing since I was little, and I can't wait!  I even get to choose three horse I am willing to ride, so I hope I get *my little pony*!


----------



## dizguy2319

The only Dreamworks movies I like are Megamind and How to Train Your Dragon. But I probably won't like them when they make 25 Trizillbillian sequels, spin-offs, and bad TV shows to go with them.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Argh everyone got their schedules and I have classes with barely anyone I know


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Feeling a little like Rapunzel. A dreary day. Just wanna go outside and DO SOMETHING. But, sadly...the parental units gave the no-go, so in my tower I shall stay.


----------



## TylerFG

WOOO ONE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! 

caps


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Feeling a little like Rapunzel. A dreary day. Just wanna go outside and DO SOMETHING. But, sadly...the parental units gave the no-go, so in my tower I shall stay.



Today I feel like Mulan, because no one will listen to me and the Huns are attacking my house.


----------



## dizguy2319

I should make a list of things that scare me. Like EDGAR BERGEN.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> Today I feel like Mulan, because no one will listen to me and the Huns are attacking my house.



Aw sorry about the no one listening thing, but yay to the attack! Seriously at this point, anything is exciting.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Feeling a little like Rapunzel. A dreary day. Just wanna go outside and DO SOMETHING. But, sadly...the parental units gave the no-go, so in my tower I shall stay.



Lol.



dizguy2319 said:


> Today I feel like Mulan, because no one will listen to me and the Huns are attacking my house.



The Huns are attacking?

Once I know what I'm feeling, I'll get back to you guy on what Disney Character I am


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Aw sorry about the no one listening thing, but yay to the attack! Seriously at this point, anything is exciting.



I know. And there's not even any good movies coming out. Exept for Timothy Green which I still want to see. By the way, anyone here see Paranorman? I had a theory that it was either going to be a box office fail or an insanely popular movie. (mostly box office fail)


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The Huns are attacking?
> 
> Once I know what I'm feeling, I'll get back to you guy on what Disney Character I am



Either them or EDGAR BERGEN THE SCARIEST MAN ALIVE NIGHTMARES DARKNESS DEPRESSION SHADOWS


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The Huns are attacking?
> 
> Once I know what I'm feeling, I'll get back to you guy on what Disney Character I am



Alright. I am anxious to hear



dizguy2319 said:


> I know. And there's not even any good movies coming out. Exept for Timothy Green which I still want to see. By the way, anyone here see Paranorman? I had a theory that it was either going to be a box office fail or an insanely popular movie. (mostly box office fail)



Yeah, I have not seen it but it looked really weird to me. Anyone else notice how all of the children's movies are becoming all dark and weird? I do not like that kind of stuff, personally, but I guess if the five year olds want to watch zombies and dead people...let them have it!


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Alright. I am anxious to hear
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have not seen it but it looked really weird to me. Anyone else notice how all of the children's movies are becoming all dark and weird? I do not like that kind of stuff, personally, but I guess if the five year olds want to watch zombies and dead people...let them have it!



It was from the makers of Coraline. The movie is creepy. Just saying.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> It was from the makers of Coraline. The movie is creepy. Just saying.



Yeah, I could tell from the previews. I never saw Coraline either but to me, it looked pretty weird too.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah, I could tell from the previews. I never saw Coraline either but to me, it looked pretty weird too.



I sawfly the first and only time on a cruise ship, which was definitely not the place to watch it.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I know. And there's not even any good movies coming out. Exept for Timothy Green which I still want to see. By the way, anyone here see Paranorman? I had a theory that it was either going to be a box office fail or an insanely popular movie. (mostly box office fail)



Nah, not in theatres. But The Avengers is coming out on DVD/Blu ray Sept 25th!! And, according to Disneystore.com, you can now pre order Brave!! (I visit all the time!)



dizguy2319 said:


> Either them or EDGAR BERGEN THE SCARIEST MAN ALIVE NIGHTMARES DARKNESS DEPRESSION SHADOWS



Um.....whoa.



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Alright. I am anxious to hear
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have not seen it but it looked really weird to me. Anyone else notice how all of the children's movies are becoming all dark and weird? I do not like that kind of stuff, personally, but I guess if the five year olds want to watch zombies and dead people...let them have it!





dizguy2319 said:


> It was from the makers of Coraline. The movie is creepy. Just saying.





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yeah, I could tell from the previews. I never saw Coraline either but to me, it looked pretty weird too.





dizguy2319 said:


> I sawfly the first and only time on a cruise ship, which was definitely not the place to watch it.



I think I saw that movie once. It was really creepy, I didn't like it. 

As for Paranorman, haven't seen it either.

So, I'm not really feeling anything today, (that happes to me a lot) but I'm a little like Belle, because every day is always like the days before. And I'm still a little bit angry about something that happened yesterday, though I'm not sure what character it makes me.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Updating my TR! For the first time in forever.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Nah, not in theatres. But The Avengers is coming out on DVD/Blu ray Sept 25th!! And, according to Disneystore.com, you can now pre order Brave!! (I visit all the time!)
> 
> Um.....whoa.
> 
> 
> I think I saw that movie once. It was really creepy, I didn't like it.
> 
> As for Paranorman, haven't seen it either.
> 
> So, I'm not really feeling anything today, (that happes to me a lot) but I'm a little like Belle, because every day is always like the days before. And I'm still a little bit angry about something that happened yesterday, though I'm not sure what character it makes me.



As for movies, I'm just going to lay here and wait for Oz the Great and Powerful, Catching Fire, Frozen, and Maleficent. 

And i got Hunger Games blu ray, and today I'm preordering Pocahontas, Pocahontas 2, The Rescuers, and the Rescuers Down Under.

And then all I have left to pre order is Once Upon a Time, Brave, Snow White and the Huntsman (lobed that movie, don't judge), and Finding Nemo.

Movie nerd problems.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> As for movies, I'm just going to lay here and wait for Oz the Great and Powerful, Catching Fire, Frozen, and Maleficent.
> 
> And i got Hunger Games blu ray, and today I'm preordering Pocahontas, Pocahontas 2, The Rescuers, and the Rescuers Down Under.
> 
> And then all I have left to pre order is Once Upon a Time, Brave, Snow White and the Huntsman (lobed that movie, don't judge), and Finding Nemo.
> 
> Movie nerd problems.



Never saw the Rescuer movies  or Snow White and the Huntsman.

We thought about the latter, just never got around to watching it.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Updating my TR! For the first time in forever.



Yay!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Never saw the Rescuer movies  or Snow White and the Huntsman.
> 
> We thought about the latter, just never got around to watching it.



I really liked it. Some parts were straight from Walt's, and that was interesting. But mostly it was an interesting turn on an old classic.

THERE'S A COMMERCIAL FOR THE NEXT SEASON OF OUAT!

Freaking out.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> I really liked it. Some parts were straight from Walt's, and that was interesting. But mostly it was an interesting turn on an old classic.
> 
> THERE'S A COMMERCIAL FOR THE NEXT SEASON OF OUAT!
> 
> Freaking out.



I saw the first episode ever, and then I just never caught it again, though it did look very interesting.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> I saw the first episode ever, and then I just never caught it again, though it did look very interesting.



You really missed out on 21 other fantastic episodes.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> You really missed out on 21 other fantastic episodes.



I suspected I did. Maybe one day I'll go find it on Youtube or Hulu or something. (no longer have Netflix)


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I really liked it. Some parts were straight from Walt's, and that was interesting. But mostly it was an interesting turn on an old classic.
> 
> THERE'S A COMMERCIAL FOR THE NEXT SEASON OF OUAT!
> 
> Freaking out.



NO FREAKIN' WAY!!! I am so excited!!!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

FINISHED UPDATING MY TR!!

So I mean, if you like do not have like anything to do right now, y'know, you could always, well...like swing by my trip report and maybe give it a look over. I mean...if you want to and all.


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> NO FREAKIN' WAY!!! I am so excited!!!!



New stories include Sleeping Beauty, King Arthur, Mulan, and Peter Pan.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

My posts mainly consist of me counting down until Disney but *3 days*!!!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> My posts mainly consist of me counting down until Disney but *3 days*!!!





A week for me!


----------



## TylerFG

I miss you. Please come back. :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> A week for me!



I'm so excited!!!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Does anyone else have a family that always wants to stay the same place everytime you go to Disney?


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Does anyone else have a family that always wants to stay the same place everytime you go to Disney?



Well, me and my aunt do it in case we can't find any other places to stay on property. We love the Pop and Carribbean Beach!


----------



## RhettsMom

Getting closer, only 84 days!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Does anyone else have a family that always wants to stay the same place everytime you go to Disney?



Right here. Port Orleans Riverside. I don't mind it too much, (I mean it's Disney!) but I do want to try other resorts.
Next time we might do a split stay at Beach Club and POR


----------



## mickey'sbff

My parents always want to stay at Boardwalk and I don't mind it every once in a while cause its still Disney, but it gets so boring if we stay there all the time. And after staying by MK last time, I fell in love with the monorail.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

updated my TR again I am on a roll!


----------



## StarTunnel

I just watched the performance of the bronze medlist dressage rider, and she used music from The Lion King.
It reminded me of how I wanted a horse named Simba when I was little.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> My parents always want to stay at Boardwalk and I don't mind it every once in a while cause its still Disney, but it gets so boring if we stay there all the time. And after staying by MK last time, I fell in love with the monorail.



I only did that once, and it was amazing. Would really love to stay at the Poly again.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

This is so cute help


----------



## mickey'sbff

disney~cutie said:
			
		

> this is so cute help



i want that bow too i saw the other day on tumblr


----------



## mickey'sbff

Ugh, I forgot you can't use all caps


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> My posts mainly consist of me counting down until Disney but *3 days*!!!



asdfhbgjfasdk 
i just put your gift together omg
i am so excited
and we need to get matching bracelets, i think id be cuter if they were just matching disneyish ones instead of best friends, cause then it could have like 2 meanings 



TylerFG said:


> A week for me!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;45876699 said:
			
		

> asdfhbgjfasdk
> i just put your gift together omg
> i am so excited
> and we need to get matching bracelets, i think id be cuter if they were just matching disneyish ones instead of best friends, cause then it could have like 2 meanings



Yesssss! We'll be so cute with our matching bracelets hehe


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Ugh, I forgot you can't use all caps



What I do is write in all caps< and then change the color of the text to white and right in lowercase for that part.


----------



## TylerFG

Nevermind


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> This is so cute help



MAGICAL RIBBONS?! Dude, I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> MAGICAL RIBBONS?! Dude, I thought I was the only one!!



I want all of them they're all so cute


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phChTaadR-s&feature=related

Aww, I love how sweet the Cast Members are.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Leaving tomorrow


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Leaving tomorrow



Omg I'm so jelly. Have fun!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Omg I'm so jelly. Have fun!



Thanks!


----------



## Disney~Cutie




----------



## dizguy2319

The Lorax is such a bad movie.


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> The Lorax is such a bad movie.



Yeah, goes to show how Hollywood doesn't care about making aa good movie based on an a great book, only for the money.

But I will admit, the Cat in the Hat movie is a guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> Leaving tomorrow



I hope you have a great time! We aren't going to Disney this year; we have a family cruise planned. I've only been on 2 cruises before, the most recent being 5 years ago. I'm getting excited! 



TylerFG said:


> Yeah, goes to show how Hollywood doesn't care about making aa good movie based on an a great book, only for the money.
> 
> But I will admit, the Cat in the Hat movie is a guilty pleasure for me.



I never saw the Lorax, and I have only seen parts of Cat in the Hat. I don't watch a lot of movies, but I love action/adventure films! I'm so ready for Star Trek 2. (I'm a fan of Chris Pine!)


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I hope you have a great time! We aren't going to Disney this year; we have a family cruise planned. I've only been on 2 cruises before, the most recent being 5 years ago. I'm getting excited!



Thank you! And I've never been on a cruise, but they seem so relaxing. I hope you have a good time! c:


----------



## TylerFG

Have fun Robyn!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Have fun Robyn!



Thanks! I'm leaving in a couple of hours. You have a good trip too!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Thanks! I'm leaving in a couple of hours. You have a good trip too!



Thanks. Hopefully we run into eachother


----------



## dizguy2319

Have fun, both of you!


----------



## TylerFG

dizguy2319 said:


> Have fun, both of you!



Thanks!


----------



## dizguy2319

You're welcome. 

Oh, and I found my new favorite gif.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Oh, and I found my new favorite gif.



I am going to guess that you do not really care for Dinosaur


----------



## dizguy2319

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am going to guess that you do not really care for Dinosaur



I've never met anyone who does. But I guess every Disney movie is somebody's favorite Disney movie. 

By the way. .


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:


> I've never met anyone who does. But I guess every Disney movie is somebody's favorite Disney movie.
> 
> By the way. .



Yeah, I have not seen the movie in a while, so I can not really say. Maybe that will be my goal for the day. WATCH DINOSAUR!

AND AHHHHHH!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Thanks! I'm leaving in a couple of hours. You have a good trip too!



see you soon  xxx


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrGfnGIdBgk&feature=related

This was just...wow :')


----------



## TylerFG

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-nighttime-show-coming-to-magic-kingdom-park/

I'm gonna miss MM&Y, but this sounds promising.


----------



## Missdisney00

Going to WDW in 26 days soo exciting but feels so far away. Trying to find ways to get ready but so far nothing comes to mind


----------



## dizguy2319

Finally got my Lion King poster.


----------



## TylerFG

Leaving tomorrow woo!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Finally got my Lion King poster.


ברווז בר מזל!



			
				TylerFG said:
			
		

> Leaving tomorrow woo!



Have fun!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> ברווז בר מזל!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!!



Hello!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Kind of scary how dead it is around here.

...ghost town...


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Kind of scary how dead it is around here.
> 
> ...ghost town...



Ugh, don't I know. I have to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Ugh, don't I know. I have to go to school tomorrow.



As do I. I am not at all excited. But hopefully I will be able to flick it out!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> As do I. I am not at all excited. But hopefully I will be able to flick it out!



I hate school so much, I wish I could, like, stop time or something. Of course, I hate truly bad stuff like murderers and wars more than I hate school, but believe me, my hatred of school is pretty serious.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I hate school so much, I wish I could, like, stop time or something. Of course, I hate truly bad stuff like murderers and wars more than I hate school, but believe me, my hatred of school is pretty serious.



Yes, I hate it, as well. But I know it will help us be prepared for our careers, where we can go and DO something about things like murderers and war. 

See what I did, there?

IT'S THE CIRCLE OF LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Yes, I hate it, as well. But I know it will help us be prepared for our careers, where we can go and DO something about things like murderers and war.
> 
> See what I did, there?
> 
> IT'S THE CIRCLE OF LIFE!!!!!!!



Yup.

And it moves us all
Through despair and hope
Through faith and love


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Yup.
> 
> And it moves us all
> Through despair and hope
> Through faith and love



Til we find our place
On the path unwinding.
It's the circle...
The circle of......TAKE IT AWAY


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Til we find our place
> On the path unwinding.
> It's the circle...
> The circle of......TAKE IT AWAY



The Circle of LIIIIIIIIIIIIFFE!

Woo!

lol


----------



## TylerFG

Hey guys! In my hotel room at Carribbean Beach right now! WDW has been amazing so far. So far, I did MK and Epcot, but we left Epcot cause it's been raining all day and didn't feel like watching Illuminations in the rain. Really cam't wait for the rest of my trip! Ttyl!

EDIT: Oh yeah, my birthday is coming up (September 2nd) soon so hopefully I get b-day wishes while I'm gone!


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Hey guys! In my hotel room at Carribbean Beach right now! WDW has been amazing so far. So far, I did MK and Epcot, but we left Epcot cause it's been raining all day and didn't feel like watching Illuminations in the rain. Really cam't wait for the rest of my trip! Ttyl!
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, my birthday is coming up (September 2nd) soon so hopefully I get b-day wishes while I'm gone!



Have fun!!!!!!!!

Happy early birthday!


----------



## Fairywings

Dreading first day..........wish me luck!


----------



## Experiment113

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Dreading first day..........wish me luck!



Me too.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Okay, so.....................I actually had a great day today. I'm very surprised.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Back from Disney!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm going to do a trip report but I have over 1000 pictures to upload and go through first


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Back from Disney!



Wow! Have a good time?


----------



## wdwtwins

But what is this thread about? I went to the very end!  Haha can someone explain? Sorry!


----------



## Fairywings

wdwtwins said:


> But what is this thread about? I went to the very end!  Haha can someone explain? Sorry!



Not really much about anything!

You can waste your posts to get your post count up, talk to people, post pictures/GIFS, or whatever!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Wow! Have a good time?



I did in fact! It was probably my best Disney trip yet


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I did in fact! It was probably my best Disney trip yet



That's great! I'm glad you had a magical time! 

Any new magical moments from your trip? I just like to hear about people's magical moments at Disney.

EDIT: Did I mention we're doing MULAN?! Try outs are next week, I'm so excited!


----------



## wdwtwins

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Not really much about anything!
> 
> You can waste your posts to get your post count up, talk to people, post pictures/GIFS, or whatever!



Thanks!


----------



## Fairywings

wdwtwins said:


> Thanks!&#55357;&#56842; Haha I'll try to start posting!



No prob!

My nickname is Wings, so if you have any more questions, just ask!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> I did in fact! It was probably my best Disney trip yet



I'm glad you had a good time and that you made it home safe! Did you get any rain from hurricane Issac that hit the south?


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Coldplay is one of my favorite bands; I've had one of their songs stuck in my head all day!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Coldplay is one of my favorite bands; I've had one of their songs stuck in my head all day!



I like Coldplay too, my favorites are Viva la Vida, Paradise, Hurts Like Heaven, and Every Tear is a Waterfall.


----------



## wdwtwins

Well I know this is kinda random, but my sister accidentally pushed me off a golf-cart while riding around Wilderness Lodge when I was 9! Luckily, it was our last day there, and Cinderella left us a nice card while I was at Orlando Hospital!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I'm glad you had a good time and that you made it home safe! Did you get any rain from hurricane Issac that hit the south?



Yeah, we had a pretty rainy trip. But it worked in our favor, because we got so much more done. Turns out not a lot of people like to go to the parks in the rain 



wdwtwins said:


> Well I know this is kinda random, but my sister accidentally pushed me off a golf-cart while riding around Wilderness Lodge when I was 9! Luckily, it was our last day there, and Cinderella left us a nice card while I was at Orlando Hospital!



Oh my! That's definitely a story to remember!


----------



## wdwtwins

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah, we had a pretty rainy trip. But it worked in our favor, because we got so much more done. Turns out not a lot of people like to go to the parks in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! That's definitely a story to remember!



Haha, yes! But I don't remember most of it! lol But it was awesome getting a card from Cinderella when I was nine! Had a great time overall being a genie for MNSSHP!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Fairywings said:


> I like Coldplay too, my favorites are Viva la Vida, Paradise, Hurts Like Heaven, and Every Tear is a Waterfall.



Paradise is definitely my favorite song by them! I also like Yellow, Shiver, High Speed, Clocks, and Speed of Sound!





Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah, we had a pretty rainy trip. But it worked in our favor, because we got so much more done. Turns out not a lot of people like to go to the parks in the rain




I'm glad all went well! I remember it had been storming about two years ago when we went, so I walked aroung in a Mickey Mouse poncho. I felt pretty ridiculous!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Paradise is definitely my favorite song by them! I also like Yellow, Shiver, High Speed, Clocks, and Speed of Sound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad all went well! I remember it had been storming about two years ago when we went, so I walked aroung in a Mickey Mouse poncho. I felt pretty ridiculous!



It is a great song.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I'm glad all went well! I remember it had been storming about two years ago when we went, so I walked aroung in a Mickey Mouse poncho. I felt pretty ridiculous!



Yeah, I ended up wearing a Disney poncho. I looked crazy, but I stayed dry!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

AM I the only one who JUST noticed the 'pin it' button at the bottom of each post? Or is it new?


----------



## wdwtwins

I've noticed it for a while, but me too! I don't know how long it's been there though?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> AM I the only one who JUST noticed the 'pin it' button at the bottom of each post? Or is it new?



I think it's pretty new, because I just noticed it like yesterday


----------



## wdwtwins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_WaxuN4o78

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib9w1fi4wdc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGb1UHsVUDo

These videos are HILARIOUS to me! This ex-Disney employee and videos are great! Must watch!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

#notsarcasm


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> #notsarcasm



I'M SORRY OKAY! I DID WHAT I HAD TO DO!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I'M SORRY OKAY! I DID WHAT I HAD TO DO!



AT LEAST I KNEW YOU WEREN'T BEING SARCASTIC


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> AT LEAST I KNEW YOU WEREN'T BEING SARCASTIC



But if you didn't know that I wasn't being sarcastic, wouldn't you know that I _was_ being sarcastic?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> But if you didn't know that I wasn't being sarcastic, wouldn't you know that I _was_ being sarcastic?



ummmm... maybe?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

wut?


----------



## TylerFG

Woo finally 16 today! 

Except today's my last full day, but I'm spending it at MK tho.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

my life plan is to one day be walking down the street and run into my favorite actor and pretend i dont know who they are and act like i dont run a blog dedicated to their existence and start a normal conversation and then they will think wow shes pretty cool and shes not a crazed fan im going to ask her out for dinner and then 5 years after were married ill say 

i knew you were an actor

_i knew_


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46023906 said:
			
		

> my life plan is to one day be walking down the street and run into my favorite actor and pretend i dont know who they are and act like i dont run a blog dedicated to their existence and start a normal conversation and then they will think wow shes pretty cool and shes not a crazed fan im going to ask her out for dinner and then 5 years after were married ill say
> 
> i knew you were an actor
> 
> _i knew_



In my opinion, actors are just regular people with cool jobs who can't or won't get the media to stop documenting their lives.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Woo finally 16 today!
> 
> Except today's my last full day, but I'm spending it at MK tho.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope your trip was great


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Woo finally 16 today!
> 
> Except today's my last full day, but I'm spending it at MK tho.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

This is the backpack I'm getting 
Probably won't come in time for school but whateverr


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> This is the backpack I'm getting
> Probably won't come in time for school but whateverr



i love it


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

omg i cant
is it bad i have memorized this all?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y57sYHIDP_Y&list=PLACFB636E06EF79CC&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

yo harry
yah a wizard


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46026308 said:
			
		

> i love it



Thanks! I'm soo excited. I love Vera Bradley so much


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Thanks! I'm soo excited. I love Vera Bradley so much



Yeah they have really nice stuff


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I don't even have time to tumblr anymore sigh it's a ruff life


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Live everyday like you're glen coco


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46028496 said:
			
		

> Live everyday like you're glen coco



life motto


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> life motto


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I got this cool henna tattoo
i love it


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

When I was in Disney someone knocked tigger onto the floor.
he couldn't get up.

children these days.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46028563 said:
			
		

> I got this cool henna tattoo
> i love it



I got one too! But mine is already almost gone. Sorry for the huge picture


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I got one too! But mine is already almost gone. Sorry for the huge picture



oh thats really cute 
i got this one


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46028810 said:
			
		

> oh thats really cute
> i got this one



Awwww!! That's adorable! Did you get it done in Morocco?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Awwww!! That's adorable! Did you get it done in Morocco?



I was going to, but my parents and I were in Downtown disney like the day before we left and I got it done


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

That awkward moment when you pick up your phone and it goes flying across the room and now you can't find it

happens everyday
not so awkward anymore.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46028923 said:
			
		

> I was going to, but my parents and I were in Downtown disney like the day before we left and I got it done



Oh sweet! I didn't know they did them in DTD. I know we saw that they did them in Morocco and I think Africa in Animal Kingdom. Where was the thing to get it done in DTD?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Oh sweet! I didn't know they did them in DTD. I know we saw that they did them in Morocco and I think Africa in Animal Kingdom. Where was the thing to get it done in DTD?



they had like a little booth by world of disney!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46028975 said:
			
		

> they had like a little booth by world of disney!



Oh that's cool! Like in Morocco, all the tattoos had different meanings. I think mine meant music


----------



## Disney~Cutie

For some reason I really wish I was in Disney at the time they had Alien Encounter because it just seems so much better than Stitch's Great Escape


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> For some reason I really wish I was in Disney at the time they had Alien Encounter because it just seems so much better than Stitch's Great Escape



I wish it was still there; I'd love to ride it! I actually like Stitch, but I've been on it so many times I know what to expect. I heard that Alien Encounter was way scarier than Stitch. Whenever I go on Stitch, I feel bad because almost every little kid is screaming in fear! Imagine what would happen if it was Alien Encounter...


----------



## TylerFG

Leaving WDW tonight. Last night was totally one of the best nights I ever had. I'll tell you all later. I have school tomorrow though... :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I wish it was still there; I'd love to ride it! I actually like Stitch, but I've been on it so many times I know what to expect. I heard that Alien Encounter was way scarier than Stitch. Whenever I go on Stitch, I feel bad because almost every little kid is screaming in fear! Imagine what would happen if it was Alien Encounter...



I'm not a big fan of Stitch to be honest. But like you said, I want to ride Alien Encounter because it actually seems scary!


----------



## TylerFG

On the Magical Express bus now and they're playing the Wishes theme. It's like they WANT me to be a sobbing mess.


----------



## TylerFG

Plot twist: Dead men do tell tales


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> On the Magical Express bus now and they're playing the Wishes theme. It's like they WANT me to be a sobbing mess.



Oh man. The last day is always hardest.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Oh man. The last day is always hardest.



Ik haha. But to be fair, I spent 10 days there and I'm really tired so it's kind of a good thing. Besides, this was a really amazing trip.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Ik haha. But to be fair, I spent 10 days there and I'm really tired so it's kind of a good thing. Besides, this was a really amazing trip.



Glad you had fun. Any particular magical moments that stand out in your mind?


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Glad you had fun. Any particular magical moments that stand out in your mind?



Well, me and Becca hung out in DTD one night and that was fun. And then there was my birthday last night. I spent most of the day at MK, then I had dinner at the Garden Grill at Epcot, then back to MK for Wishes and the Electrical Parade and Extra Magic Hours, which didn't get me back to Caribbean Beach until almost 2 am.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Well, me and Becca hung out in DTD one night and that was fun. And then there was my birthday last night. I spent most of the day at MK, then I had dinner at the Garden Grill at Epcot, then back to MK for Wishes and the Electrical Parade and Extra Magic Hours, which didn't get me back to Caribbean Beach until almost 2 am.



Oh, that's cool. Long night!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Well, me and Becca hung out in DTD one night and that was fun. And then there was my birthday last night. I spent most of the day at MK, then I had dinner at the Garden Grill at Epcot, then back to MK for Wishes and the Electrical Parade and Extra Magic Hours, which didn't get me back to Caribbean Beach until almost 2 am.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm so scared for school I don't know where my locker is or any of my classes. Ugh I'm gonna go cry in a corner


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm so scared for school I don't know where my locker is or any of my classes. Ugh I'm gonna go cry in a corner



Ugh I know. I get something in the mail that tells me who's class I'm in and I probably got it while in WDW do I'm kinda nervous to read it. There's just one person I don't want to have a class with cause he's really annoying and acts like a total jerk to people. -_-


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Ugh I know. I get something in the mail that tells me who's class I'm in and I probably got it while in WDW do I'm kinda nervous to read it. There's just one person I don't want to have a class with cause he's really annoying and acts like a total jerk to people. -_-



Hope you don't have class with that guy.


----------



## niallsprincess

Anyone have an instagram? :3


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Ugh I know. I get something in the mail that tells me who's class I'm in and I probably got it while in WDW do I'm kinda nervous to read it. There's just one person I don't want to have a class with cause he's really annoying and acts like a total jerk to people. -_-



Hope everything turns out in your favor!



niallsprincess said:


> Anyone have an instagram? :3



No, sorry


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm trying to make a Taylor Swift GIF and I think it's going to work


----------



## Disney~Cutie

actually jk it didn't work at all


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm so scared for school I don't know where my locker is or any of my classes. Ugh I'm gonna go cry in a corner



yuhh BUT you have that little stuff for your locker
i. saved. the. day.
baam


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Anyone know how to add a page to your tumblr?
like so that it works when you type like
ururlhere.tumblr.com/___


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46039247 said:
			
		

> yuhh BUT you have that little stuff for your locker
> i. saved. the. day.
> baam



I ALREADY PUT PICTURES IN IT AND EVERYTHING



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46039260 said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to add a page to your tumblr?
> like so that it works when you type like
> ururlhere.tumblr.com/___



Just customize your blog, and go down to add page


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I ALREADY PUT PICTURES IN IT AND EVERYTHING



OMGE
im putting the one of us in mine
c:



Disney~Cutie said:


> Just customize your blog, and go down to add page



ah see i did that but now if you go to my page and type like
my url . tumblr.com / the page i wanted to add
it doesnt work D:


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46039592 said:
			
		

> OMGE
> im putting the one of us in mine
> c:
> 
> 
> 
> ah see i did that but now if you go to my page and type like
> my url . tumblr.com / the page i wanted to add
> it doesnt work D:



I put the one of us in mine too cuz we so cute 
And I don't understand why that isn't working for you. Not too sure what to do there


----------



## TylerFG

Good news: I'm finally home.

Bad news: I have school tomorrow.

Ugh. :/


----------



## Fairywings

I'm doing Poor Unfortunate Souls for my audition for Mulan on Wednesday.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Good news: I'm finally home.
> 
> Bad news: I have school tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh. :/



Ugh, I'm sorry. I start school in two days



Fairywings said:


> I'm doing Poor Unfortunate Souls for my audition for Mulan on Wednesday.



Wow, that sounds awesome! I hope it goes great!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Updated my trip report for the first time!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry. I start school in two days
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that sounds awesome! I hope it goes great!



Needs some work.

Okay, needs a lot of work.

But tomorrow I'll come home after school and really work on it..


----------



## Fairywings

Night all!


----------



## TylerFG

I ended up staying home today cause my allergies have gotten worse and I had an asthma attack this morning (Yes, I have asthma.) so you guys Won't be hearing much form me today. :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> I ended up staying home today cause my allergies have gotten worse and I had an asthma attack this morning (Yes, I have asthma.) so you guys Won't be hearing much form me today. :/



Hope you feel better!!


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Hope you feel better!!



Thanks. I just got back from the doctor and my allergies should be going away soon.


----------



## TylerFG

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/dr-who-coming-to-epcot-and-other-news.847963/

pleasedontletthisbearumorpleasedontletthisbearumorpleasedontletthisbearumorpleasedontletthisbearumor


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I put the one of us in mine too cuz we so cute
> And I don't understand why that isn't working for you. Not too sure what to do there











Disney~Cutie said:


> Updated my trip report for the first time!












TylerFG said:


> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/dr-who-coming-to-epcot-and-other-news.847963/
> 
> pleasedontletthisbearumorpleasedontletthisbearumorpleasedontletthisbearumorpleasedontletthisbearumor



THEY ANSWERED OUR PRAYERS!?!?!?!


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46049540 said:
			
		

> THEY ANSWERED OUR PRAYERS!?!?!?!



THE GOD'S HAVE SPOKEN!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

my ss teacher asked what I do for fun.

I told her I sit at home and reblog pictures of boys that will never know I exist.

seems legit.


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46049699 said:
			
		

> my ss teacher asked what I do for fun.
> 
> I told her I sit at home and reblog pictures of boys that will never know I exist.
> 
> seems legit.



Did you tell her about your husband?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Did you tell her about your husband?



lmao i usually sign my papers with that last name so she'll catch on.


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46049782 said:
			
		

> lmao i usually sign my papers with that last name so she'll catch on.



Only you.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

TylerFG said:


> Only you.


 
lol hey at least I didn't ask her to make that my name when she calls attendance.
it somehow will be though


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46049863 said:
			
		

> lol hey at least I didn't ask her to make that my name when she calls attendance.
> it somehow will be though



Haha I don't know if I wanna go by Tyler Thorne yet, but I'm considering it.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46049699 said:
			
		

> my ss teacher asked what I do for fun.
> 
> I told her I sit at home and reblog pictures of boys that will never know I exist.
> 
> seems legit.



HAHAHAHA!  Love that Becca!


----------



## Fairywings

Wish me a broken leg on my audition tomorrow!

Changed songs, but I think it's really good! Maybe I have a chance of making the play!


----------



## TylerFG

Well, my first day of school went decently. But it's the same kids in the same classes so I don't see anything great happening for me this school year. :/



Fairywings said:


> Wish me a broken leg on my audition tomorrow!
> 
> Changed songs, but I think it's really good! Maybe I have a chance of making the play!



Ohh, good luck! What play are you auditioning for?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

idk what to think about high school like I don't know anyone in my lunch which is awkward plus I have no idea where my locker is which makes things kinda hard


----------



## Fairywings

Got back from my Mulan auditions! I did well I think, but I was literally shaking the entire time.


----------



## Experiment113

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQATZPqBNl5Uyl76EiPktGHikgrddFNx8bMui2jOjehlRxrDJQFqQ





lets see . . . did this work?


----------



## Experiment113

hey the one did! now I just have to figure out what I did.


----------



## Experiment113

ha ha now that I can post pics Ill be doing it all the time!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Got back from my Mulan auditions! I did well I think, but I was literally shaking the entire time.



I'm sure you did really well!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

School went better today. At least I have gym last period with one of my best friends


----------



## Experiment113

Disney~Cutie said:


> School went better today. At least I have gym last period with one of my best friends



Yay I have always hated gym.  it doesn't sound like this year's gym class will be that bad. I can walk if they don't have anything fun I like to play. I am dreading swimming because I have to go underwater which i don't like doing.

Who loves Figment?


----------



## TylerFG

Experiment113 said:


> Who loves Figment?



Ok, I think Journey into Imagination is a good ride. It's kind of a guilty pleasure for me, but the original 1982 version blows that outta the water. (From what I've seen on Youtube.)


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Auditions for _Our Town_ today!

AH! I thinking I am gong to try for a minor role for the first time EVER, and audition for Rebecca Gibbs. As a freshman, I feel I have a better shot at it then someone major like Emily or Mrs. Gibbs.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Auditions for _Our Town_ today!
> 
> AH! I thinking I am gong to try for a minor role for the first time EVER, and audition for Rebecca Gibbs. As a freshman, I feel I have a better shot at it then someone major like Emily or Mrs. Gibbs.



Cool. 

The cast list for Mulan goes up today. I'm so nervous I'm not even joking. I think my audition went well, but I don't know if I'm good enough.

Well, when I get on after school I'll have the results, one way or another.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Our jackets for Cross Country are really ugly so I can't wear it to school but it's sooooo cozy


----------



## Fairywings

I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MADE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, so it's not a very important part, I'm a groomer, you know, one of the people who helps Mulan get ready, but I'm in "Honor To Us All."

And once they know I can act, I'll probably get a better part in the next show.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MADE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, so it's not a very important part, I'm a groomer, you know, one of the people who helps Mulan get ready, but I'm in "Honor To Us All."
> 
> And once they know I can act, I'll probably get a better part in the next show.



Congrats!


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## StarTunnel

Took 3d in the local horse show.
Yaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MADE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, so it's not a very important part, I'm a groomer, you know, one of the people who helps Mulan get ready, but I'm in "Honor To Us All."
> 
> And once they know I can act, I'll probably get a better part in the next show.



Oooo, I love that song! Congrats!!! 



StarTunnel said:


> Took 3d in the local horse show.
> Yaaaaaaaaaay.



Good job Chacha!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

No freshmen made Our Town. So messed up.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> No freshmen made Our Town. So messed up.



I'm sorry Abby 
Maybe next year!!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm sorry Abby
> Maybe next year!!



It is totally okay I tryed my hardest and that is what matters ultimately. And we have South Pacific coming up in November.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> No freshmen made Our Town. So messed up.



So sorry Abby! As long as you did your best, then you're a winner!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> It is totally okay I tryed my hardest and that is what matters ultimately. And we have South Pacific coming up in November.



I LOVE SOUTH PACIFIC!!! It's one of my favorite musicals!! I hope you get a part for that one!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MADE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so it's not a very important part, I'm a groomer, you know, one of the people who helps Mulan get ready, but I'm in "Honor To Us All."
> 
> And once they know I can act, I'll probably get a better part in the next show.



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!



StarTunnel said:


> Took 3d in the local horse show.
> Yaaaaaaaaaay.



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> No freshmen made Our Town. So messed up.



hate when that happens!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Officially going to Disney in November!


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Officially going to Disney in November!



Yay for you!


----------



## Orreed

Hi  My name is Olivia. Y'all seem pretty cool! May I post here?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Hi  My name is Olivia. Y'all seem pretty cool! May I post here?



Any one can post anything! The title even says "Be Our Guest"! 

(Though usually we change the second part of the title every time there's a new thread, usually related either to Disney or to the Disboards)


----------



## Orreed

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> No freshmen made Our Town. So messed up.



I'm sorry Abby! I dislike very much when they do that. They did that with our big musical last year. I did Our Town and it was a fantastic show, maybe you can tech it? Break a leg on South Pacific!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Officially going to Disney in November!



That's so exciting!



Orreed said:


> Hi  My name is Olivia. Y'all seem pretty cool! May I post here?



Of course! Welcome Olivia! I'm Robyn


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Officially going to Disney in November!



Woo, so most of (If not all) the Post Wasters have been to WDW this year!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> So sorry Abby! As long as you did your best, then you're a winner!



Thanks, and hey...the past is the past. I will get over it. 



Disney~Cutie said:


> I LOVE SOUTH PACIFIC!!! It's one of my favorite musicals!! I hope you get a part for that one!



Oh girl I know. I have actualy never seen it. But I have watched more videos and listened to more songs than humanly possible. Thankfully..I am not human 



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46089618 said:
			
		

> hate when that happens!



Yeah, it stinks...but oh well. I think it is going to be a great show anyways...and I will have tons of fun watching it, which is something I would not have been able to do had I been casted!



mickey'sbff said:


> Officially going to Disney in November!



Woohoo!!!



Orreed said:


> I'm sorry Abby! I dislike very much when they do that. They did that with our big musical last year. I did Our Town and it was a fantastic show, maybe you can tech it? Break a leg on South Pacific!



Hi Olivia! Welcome to the Post Waster!! And yeah, it stinks, but this way I will have more time for homework and a social life haha. So, maybe it was for the better. Also, the girl who got the part I auditioned for is really good, so she deserves it. Our Town sounds GREAT, and I can not wait to be in the audience for it cheering everyone on. I have the option of teching it, but it just does not really interest me, and I do not want to spend time EVERYday doing something that I do not LOVE, if you understand. And thank you so much! I can not wait for South Pacific auditions in October. EEP!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Hey look my first gif and it looks semi decent


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

disney~cutie said:


> hey look my first gif and it looks semi decent



nice.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Hey look my first gif and it looks semi decent



Cool!

Ugh, I have felt terrible all day.


----------



## wdwtwins

Just got my second piercing done!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Cool!
> 
> Ugh, I have felt terrible all day.



Why? What is wrong?


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> Hey look my first gif and it looks semi decent




That's cool!

@Abby Gotcha! Haha that's true on having a life during shows, I have no life but theather doing shows

@wings sorry for the bad day 

@Everyone Does anyone like the movie The Princess Bride? I might get to co-produce a play version!


----------



## TylerFG

Ok, so I met probably the creepiest person ever at Staples last night.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Catchiest song ever

is catchiest a word?

it is now.


----------



## Fairywings

So, you know, two days ago I thought my terrible feeling was just a scratchy voice from the singing and monologues and other audition stuff. But no it's a full on cold. Throat's still a little raw, nose is getting stuffed up pretty easily, my ears are clogged or something because I can still hear and all but every noise is much quieter, and I had a headache this morning. 

Need to get over this cold quick. Its arrival was badly timed.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

omg perrie, I love you


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> So, you know, two days ago I thought my terrible feeling was just a scratchy voice from the singing and monologues and other audition stuff. But no it's a full on cold. Throat's still a little raw, nose is getting stuffed up pretty easily, my ears are clogged or something because I can still hear and all but every noise is much quieter, and I had a headache this morning.
> 
> Need to get over this cold quick. Its arrival was badly timed.



Oh that stinks! GET BETTER SOON!


----------



## TylerFG

I just found this on Tumblr and I can't stop laughing for some reason.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh that stinks! GET BETTER SOON!



Thanks Abby! So, what's up?


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> So, you know, two days ago I thought my terrible feeling was just a scratchy voice from the singing and monologues and other audition stuff. But no it's a full on cold. Throat's still a little raw, nose is getting stuffed up pretty easily, my ears are clogged or something because I can still hear and all but every noise is much quieter, and I had a headache this morning.
> 
> Need to get over this cold quick. Its arrival was badly timed.



Ouch. I'm just getting over a bad case of allergies. :/


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Ouch. I'm just getting over a bad case of allergies. :/



That sucks!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> That sucks!



Yeah, they came while in WDW, and they got worse when I got home. :/


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, they came while in WDW, and they got worse when I got home. :/



Hate it when something bad happens on vacation.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Hate it when something bad happens on vacation.



Ugh, I know. Didn't stop me from having fun though.


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Ugh, I know. Didn't stop me from having fun though.



Well, that's good!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Well, that's good!



Yep.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


>



Gotta love Phil of the Future


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Gotta love Phil of the Future



Hell yeah. Watched this show for the first time in like 6 years and I felt like I was 8 again haha.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Hell yeah. Watched this show for the first time in like 6 years and I felt like I was 8 again haha.



I didn't watch it very much when I was younger, but when I did watch it I loved it


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I didn't watch it very much when I was younger, but when I did watch it I loved it



I was obsessesed with it when I was 8. Now, I love Doctor Who. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Orreed

Audition for Chicago and Little Mermaid Jr tomorrow!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Audition for Chicago and Little Mermaid Jr tomorrow!



That's so awesome! Good luck!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Thanks Abby! So, what's up?



Nothing much! Are you feeling better?



Orreed said:


> Audition for Chicago and Little Mermaid Jr tomorrow!



Good luck! I am sure you will do AWESOME!


----------



## Fairywings

My cat's gone.

He's been ill. and recently it's been really bad, and on the way home from rehearsal my mom informed me that he'd been put down.

I feel sad that he's gone but happy he's not in pain anymore. He lived 11 human years, he had a good life.


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> That's so awesome! Good luck!



Thank You!



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Good luck! I am sure you will do AWESOME!



Thanks! It went pretty well I think. One day down, two to go =)



Fairywings said:


> My cat's gone.
> 
> He's been ill. and recently it's been really bad, and on the way home from rehearsal my mom informed me that he'd been put down.
> 
> I feel sad that he's gone but happy he's not in pain anymore. He lived 11 human years, he had a good life.



I'm so sorry I had to put my dog down a few years ago. She always shaked and had accidents all over the house. She was fourteen and the same situation. Sending well wishes to you!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It went pretty well I think. One day down, two to go =)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry I had to put my dog down a few years ago. She always shaked and had accidents all over the house. She was fourteen and the same situation. Sending well wishing to you!



Thanks very much!

And I hope you get in!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> My cat's gone.
> 
> He's been ill. and recently it's been really bad, and on the way home from rehearsal my mom informed me that he'd been put down.
> 
> I feel sad that he's gone but happy he's not in pain anymore. He lived 11 human years, he had a good life.



Aww, I'm so sorry 
My cat has been alive for 14 human years so I'm kinda worried she won't be around for much longer


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry
> My cat has been alive for 14 human years so I'm kinda worried she won't be around for much longer



Thank you.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Hi


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Today was freezing and raining and we had to run for cross country ugh


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46159390 said:
			
		

> Hi



Heyy!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Making decent looking gifs sense 2012~


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> My cat's gone.
> 
> He's been ill. and recently it's been really bad, and on the way home from rehearsal my mom informed me that he'd been put down.
> 
> I feel sad that he's gone but happy he's not in pain anymore. He lived 11 human years, he had a good life.



I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I'm really sorry for your loss.



Thanks Tyler!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I ran my first 5k in 26:13! Not sure how good that is, but I'm proud that I was under 30:00 and that I didn't stop running


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> I ran my first 5k in 26:13! Not sure how good that is, but I'm proud that I was under 30:00 and that I didn't stop running



Good Job!I might volunteer or run a 5k in October  Was it fun?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Good Job!I might volunteer or run a 5k in October  Was it fun?



Yeah! And you feel so good afterward! It was a time trial for our cross country team today, and we have the actual race next Saturday 
I think you should go for it!


----------



## StarTunnel

My mom pierced my nose.  I have a horrible pain tolerance, but this didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> My mom pierced my nose.  I have a horrible pain tolerance, but this didn't hurt at all.



Ooooo fancy c:


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah! And you feel so good afterward! It was a time trial for our cross country team today, and we have the actual race next Saturday
> I think you should go for it!



Thank! I might, it just matters how sleepy I will be. I have a show that afternoon and the night before but I still might be crazy enough to do it we'll see.

On the topic of shows I did not make Chicago but made Little Mermaid! It's not a big part, but I get to be a princess. And who does not dream of dressing up in a pretty dress and a tiara ​


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Thank! I might, it just matters how tired I will be. I have a show that afternoon and the night before but I still might be crazy enough to do it we'll see.
> 
> On the topic of shows I did not make Chicago but made Little Mermaid! It's not a big part, but I get to be a princess. And who does not dream of dressing up in a pretty dress and a tiara ​



Way to go! At least you made 1 show!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I ran my first 5k in 26:13! Not sure how good that is, but I'm proud that I was under 30:00 and that I didn't stop running



The fact u didn't puke after all that impressed me enough..


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I love my icon


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46180488 said:
			
		

> I love my icon



I like it too!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> I like it too!



thanks!!


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46180488 said:
			
		

> I love my icon



Aww I'm gonna miss Oswin.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Tomorrow is class color day, and each grade wears a different color but I'm not participating because all the freshman are super paranoid about freshman friday BECAUSE LAST YEAR THE SENIORS GREASED THE STAIRS AND A TEACHER'S SKULL GOT CRACKED OPEN UGH


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Tomorrow is class color day, and each grade wears a different color but I'm not participating because all the freshman are super paranoid about freshman friday BECAUSE LAST YEAR THE SENIORS GREASED THE STAIRS AND A TEACHER'S SKULL GOT CRACKED OPEN UGH



Holy crap. Did they get in trouble for it?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46180411 said:
			
		

> The fact u didn't puke after all that impressed me enough..



Gurl I live to impress you


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Holy crap. Did they get in trouble for it?



Yeah, a ton of kids got arrested. Not only did they do that, but they started egging people and they spray painted our brand new foyer. I can't help but be a little nervous...


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah, a ton of kids got arrested. Not only did they do that, but they started egging people and they spray painted our brand new foyer. I can't help but be a little nervous...



That's honestly really f-ed up. That's worse than my school, and that's full of kids who mostly horseplay and act like idiots and start fights.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> That's honestly really f-ed up. That's worse than my school, and that's full of kids who mostly horseplay and act like idiots and start fights.



I know it's crazy. I can't just skip school though


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I know it's crazy. I can't just skip school though



Yeah, trust me, anyone here would probably go insane spending a day in my school. But hopefully you'll be ok.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, trust me, anyone here would probably go insane spending a day in my school. But hopefully you'll be ok.



haha thanks I'm hoping!


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> Tomorrow is class color day, and each grade wears a different color but I'm not participating because all the freshman are super paranoid about freshman friday BECAUSE LAST YEAR THE SENIORS GREASED THE STAIRS AND A TEACHER'S SKULL GOT CRACKED OPEN UGH



Oh my goodness that sounds so scary good luck!!! I though stuff like that only happened in movies. I guess It's good because at my school the upperclassmen are not that mean to the underclasmen. I think who is hang out at my school is mainly based on personality, but age does factor a lot. I hope for Friday security will be tighter! What happened is awful.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Oh my goodness that sounds so scary good luck!!! I though stuff like that only happened in movies. I guess It's good because at my school the upperclassmen are not that mean to the underclasmen. I think who is hang out at my school is mainly based on personality, but age does factor a lot. I hope for Friday security will be tighter! What happened is awful.



Haha thanks! Apparently, the police is going to be there and they're going to check everyone's bag, so hopefully things will be safer


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Today was anti-climatic. I didn't get pranked or anything


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Today was anti-climatic. I didn't get pranked or anything



Good to know you're ok.


----------



## dizguy2319

I've been waiting for Frozen for about a year now. Disney why.

Especially with all this new news about it. Arrgh.


----------



## Orreed

dizguy2319 said:


> I've been waiting for Frozen for about a year now. Disney why.
> 
> Especially with all this new news about it. Arrgh.



Haha I can relate! Sometimes I wish I did not look up movie dates and news, but I get so excited Avengers 2 in 2015 is a very long wait Frozen sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Good to know you're ok.



Thanks!


----------



## TylerFG

I'm honestly really good at embarrassing myself. :/


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

You know its bad when you have to smack your battery to get the computer to charge


----------



## Experiment113

Uhhhh...... HI!!!!  Is there any other Disney crazy person out there that listens to Disney radio stations on www.Live365.com ?  Haha!!!

Also are you dressing up for Halloween?  I am 14 years old and tring to decide whether or not to endure the embarresment of dressing up and going trick-or-treating. (although if I don't go I can always raid my little brother's candy)(he doesn't like candy so he won't care)(I know. . . . he's weird)

They say that if you dream a dream more than once its sure to come true


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Homecoming was so much fun


----------



## Orreed

Experiment113 said:


> Uhhhh...... HI!!!!  Is there any other Disney crazy person out there that listens to Disney radio stations on www.Live365.com ?  Haha!!!
> 
> Also are you dressing up for Halloween?  I am 14 years old and tring to decide whether or not to endure the embarresment of dressing up and going trick-or-treating. (although if I don't go I can always raid my little brother's candy)(he doesn't like candy so he won't care)(I know. . . . he's weird)
> 
> They say that if you dream a dream more than once its sure to come true



I am hoping to dress up! We have something called Goblin Day at our school with a special Halloween pep-ralley and the cool thing is most people dress up. Just having a hard time figuring something out that's cheap. Plus I can't sew and too many costumes are so sexy I don't want to be like that! And no hats ethier. If y'all have ideas that would be lovelyI don't think I will go trick-or-treating although. I vote raid the candy from your brother!

P.S. Does anyone know where to buy Marvel Lanyards. I don't want to purchase it online but in a store.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I've known what I want to be for Halloween since July... Is that weird?


----------



## TylerFG

I don't even know what I'm doing for Halloween at all...lol.


----------



## Experiment113

Orreed said:
			
		

> I am hoping to dress up! We have something called Goblin Day at our school with a special Halloween pep-ralley and the cool thing is most people dress up. Just having a hard time figuring something out that's cheap. Plus I can't sew and too many costumes are so sexy I don't want to be like that! And no hats ethier. If y'all have ideas that would be lovelyI don't think I will go trick-or-treating although. I vote raid the candy from your brother!
> 
> P.S. Does anyone know where to buy Marvel Lanyards. I don't want to purchase it online but in a store.



Enjoy being able to dress up! In our school district the last year you are allowed to dress up is 6th grade.


----------



## wdwtwins

Go follow my Disney account on Instagram! touching_the_butt_nemo  Comment on one of my pics if your from the Dis!  Please follow! Thanks!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> I've known what I want to be for Halloween since July... Is that weird?



Usually I know on Halloween what I want to be next year! 
What are you going as? A sazz-y disco dancer?


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

me and my friend are going as louis and harry.
swag right there


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Usually I know on Halloween what I want to be next year!
> What are you going as? A sazz-y disco dancer?








omg i cant


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46258599 said:
			
		

> me and my friend are going as louis and harry.
> swag right there



Me and five friends were going to get together and be 1D but I don't think we're doing that anymore



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46258606 said:
			
		

> omg i cant



WHAT OMGDAFFRG


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

staying home sick is no fun :x
and now I have to go to bed early, because my throat is killing me
so goodnight x


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Usually I know on Halloween what I want to be next year!
> What are you going as? A sazz-y disco dancer?



Haha, I should! But I'm going as Dorothy from The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Haha, I should! But I'm going as Dorothy from The Wizard Of Oz



Awwwh, cute!


----------



## Orreed

Experiment113 said:


> Enjoy being able to dress up! In our school district the last year you are allowed to dress up is 6th grade.



That's awful! For use is actually switched. The elementary and middle school students can not dress up. Really it it up to the school. The other high school in my district can't. I go to a awesome school



			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;46258675 said:
			
		

> staying home sick is no fun :x
> and now I have to go to bed early, because my throat is killing me
> so goodnight x



Bleh. Almost everyone at school (including me, find the tissues!) is sick. I hope you feel better!



mickey'sbff said:


> Haha, I should! But I'm going as Dorothy from The Wizard Of Oz



Too cute! Love it.


----------



## Experiment113

I would love to have perfume that smells like Soarin'!!!!


----------



## TylerFG

Experiment113 said:


> I would love to have perfume that smells like Soarin'!!!!



Woo, love the orange smell!


----------



## Experiment113

I would also love to have perfume of the smell they puff at you at Mickey's Philharmagic!


----------



## TylerFG

Am I the only one who loves the smell of when you walk into your hotel room in WDW?


----------



## Orreed

They need to make Disney Park Perfume! I would SO buy that 
It's really cool too because they have car air freshers of park food like Turkey Legs and Mickey Bars
For some reason I never smell the oranges on Soarin'  and forgot the Phillarmagic Smell But yes I love the resort smells! Ahh I want to go back and smell this very moment!  Youtube can't do that for you I forgot if it smells good at Disney World but Pirates at Disneyland is AWESOME SMELLING.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

idk anymoreewtwfs


----------



## TylerFG

I smelled the Turkey Leg air freshener while I was there and it was disgusting.


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> I smelled the Turkey Leg air freshener while I was there and it was disgusting.



What a bummer! Although I love Turkey Legs it does seem odd for a FRESHER ha


----------



## mickey'sbff

Am I the only one who loves the smell of ride water?

I am? 

Okay.


----------



## Orreed

mickey'sbff said:


> Am I the only one who loves the smell of ride water?
> 
> I am?
> 
> Okay.



I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As I mentioned above especially Pirates at Disneyland


----------



## Experiment113

mickey'sbff said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who loves the smell of ride water?
> 
> I am?
> 
> Okay.



Ride water smells? Hmmm.....

(today at Disney World a 14 year old girl was trying to smell Small World's water). 
Just kidding but I will pay a little more attention to it next time to see if the water smells.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Am I the only one who loves the smell of ride water?
> 
> I am?
> 
> Okay.



Nope, pretty sure every Disney fanboy/girl loves that smell.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I love the ride water smell particularly on Splash Mountain


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I love the ride water smell particularly on Splash Mountain



This. Especially when your near the loading area and you can smell it.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> This. Especially when your near the loading area and you can smell it.



Ugh I want to be in Disney


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Ugh I want to be in Disney



I've been thinking about DisneyQuest (I went there twice this trip, because I wanted to see if I'd like it any better than last time, because I have a pass that helps me get through to the line due to something that's kinda hard to explain here that only a few DISers know. tl:dr, I went there twice, loved it.) lately, and DTD and I really wanna go back.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> I've been thinking about DisneyQuest (I went there twice this trip, because I wanted to see if I'd like it any better than last time, because I have a pass that helps me get through to the line due to something that's kinda hard to explain here that only a few DISers know. tl:dr, I went there twice, loved it.) lately, and DTD and I really wanna go back.



I've never done DisneyQuest before, but it sounds cool


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I've never done DisneyQuest before, but it sounds cool



It's good and all, but the lines are kinda big though. But with this pass, I can go through the Fastpass line and they'd be totally ok with it.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> It's good and all, but the lines are kinda big though. But with this pass, I can go through the Fastpass line and they'd be totally ok with it.



Oh wow, that's pretty cool!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I now have all four of the Jonas Brother's CDs. No regrets.


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Oh wow, that's pretty cool!



Ik, haha. It's nice. I've been doing it for 4 years now.


----------



## mickey'sbff

So I'm going to Disney in approximately 1 month, 6 days, 9 hours, and 22 minutes.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> So I'm going to Disney in approximately 1 month, 6 days, 9 hours, and 22 minutes.


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> I've been thinking about DisneyQuest (I went there twice this trip, because I wanted to see if I'd like it any better than last time, because I have a pass that helps me get through to the line due to something that's kinda hard to explain here that only a few DISers know. tl:dr, I went there twice, loved it.) lately, and DTD and I really wanna go back.


GAC? Disney Quest looks awesome. For sure want to go when I'm on the college program on a weekday afternoon. No Lines almost!



Disney~Cutie said:


> Ugh I want to be in Disney


Ahhh I feel the same way! 2013



mickey'sbff said:


> So I'm going to Disney in approximately 1 month, 6 days, 9 hours, and 22 minutes.


So exciting have fun!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I ran my 3 mile race today in 22:49, my best time.


----------



## Experiment113

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I ran my 3 mile race today in 22:49, my best time.



Congrats!!!! ixiedust:


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:


> I love the ride water smell particularly on Splash Mountain



YES. But the smell in Living with the Land is so much better!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Experiment113 said:


> Congrats!!!! ixiedust:



Thank you! 



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> YES. But the smell in Living with the Land is so much better!!



Oh I LOVE the smell on Living with the Land!


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> YES. But the smell in Living with the Land is so much better!!



Omg yes. I love that smell. It kinda reminds me of bacon for some reason. XD


----------



## Orreed

Anyone watching Once Upon A Time tonight?!


----------



## Selseyk

Orreed said:
			
		

> Anyone watching Once Upon A Time tonight?!



I would but I missed the whole first season.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm watching it! I can't wait!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I was going to watch it but I forgot...


----------



## Orreed

Selseyk said:


> I would but I missed the whole first season.


How sad! You should get the first season dvd


disneygirl520 said:


> I'm watching it! I can't wait!!





Disney~Cutie said:


> I was going to watch it but I forgot...


Haha don't worry I  procrastinated and had to much homework Yay for watching online!


----------



## Orreed

Who incorporates Disney in school work? Starting to make a Toy Story Three College in multimedia today.  Also love to show off my Avengers ruler a little too much LOL


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:
			
		

> Who incorporates Disney in school work. Starting to make a Toy Story Three College in multimedia today?



I wrote a paper on how Walt Disney is my hero.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I literally wrote the funniest fanfic ever and a bunch of my friends from school read it AND NOW LIKE A BUNCH OF PEOPLE FROM SCHOOL WANT TO READ IT OMG IT'S SO HILARIOUS


----------



## TylerFG

That moment when a Disney Channel show makes a Doctor Who reference.


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> I literally wrote the funniest fanfic ever and a bunch of my friends from school read it AND NOW LIKE A BUNCH OF PEOPLE FROM SCHOOL WANT TO READ IT OMG IT'S SO HILARIOUS



Haha share it here! That's awesome. Sounds like my super funny Biscut Man story about Tony Stark loving biscuts dork right here



disneygirl520 said:


> I wrote a paper on how Walt Disney is my hero.



Cool! My little sister who does not even let me say the word Disney around her was Walt at her wax museum thing. I was so proud :')

I love when I accomplish a lot in a day. All after school I made up multimedia, Little Mermaid, babysitting, and ballet.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Haha share it here! That's awesome. Sounds like my super funny Biscut Man story about Tony Stark loving biscuts dork right here
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! My little sister who does not even let me say the word Disney around her was Walt at her wax museum thing. I was so proud :')
> 
> I love when I accomplish a lot in a day. All after school I made up multimedia, Little Mermaid, babysitting, and ballet.



I'm thinking of posting it on tumblr or something


----------



## Fairywings

Between Mulan going up next week, school and grades, and birthdays, i have been supppppppeeeerrr busy, but now i have a few minutes. I just had auditons for the next show. It was......... Wow, i can't describe how bad and good they were at the same time.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> Between Mulan going up next week, school and grades, and birthdays, i have been supppppppeeeerrr busy, but now i have a few minutes. I just had auditons for the next show. It was......... Wow, i can't describe how bad and good they were at the same time.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun!



A lot of hard work too, but fun.


----------



## StarTunnel

I'm sick of being busy. It keeps the sad feelings at bay, but I'm so physically tired.


----------



## Orreed

I have a love hate relationship with being busy. I get lonely if i'm not busy for too long, but at times it is too much and I need rest!


----------



## Orreed

Going to wear a Iron Man Tee that looks like his armor and a tutu or leggings for Goblin Day at school. (Halloween day) I feel [COLOR="Red"]MARVEL[/COLOR]OUS!!!


----------



## Orreed

Going to wear a Iron Man Tee that looks like his armor and a tutu or leggings for Goblin Day at school. (Halloween day) Makes me feel MARVELOUS!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

My Mabel costume is gonna be so cute I'm really excited


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> My Mabel costume is gonna be so cute I'm really excited



Ooh, that's nice. I haven't caught up on Gravity Falls lately.


----------



## Orreed

Awwh Yeah Gravity Falls is awesome!


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Awwh Yeah Gravity Falls is awesome!



Haha, it's one of the few shows on DC I watch every now and then. But I haven't really watched it that much, besides the few episodes I saw, but I love it.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The new episode was pretty awesome, but the video they played at the end with the credits made me lose slight respect for the show


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> The new episode was pretty awesome, but the video they played at the end with the credits made me lose slight respect for the show



What happened?


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> Haha, it's one of the few shows on DC I watch every now and then. But I haven't really watched it that much, besides the few episodes I saw, but I love it.



Yeah I'm kinda the same way. My little sister always has Disney channel on, so that station is one way more than my liking I enjoy Gravity Falls and watched it two or three times. But I will admit I kinda am in love with Phineas and Ferb


----------



## TylerFG

Those days when you feel like no one gives a crap about you... :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> What happened?



They like did an I Can Has Cheezburger kind of thing with Mabel's pet pig and I just hate internet memes so much so it really bothered me haha


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> They like did an I Can Has Cheezburger kind of thing with Mabel's pet pig and I just hate internet memes so much so it really bothered me haha



Oh ok lol. I kinda find those memes funny, but memes like "Dolan" cross the line...


----------



## TylerFG

I could really use a hug right now. :/


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Those days when you feel like no one gives a crap about you... :/





TylerFG said:


> I could really use a hug right now. :/



I felt like this all weekend... Hope you feel better


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I felt like this all weekend... Hope you feel better



Thanks, glad to see you (And everyone else) care. Makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Fairywings

Just got back ftom opening night! It went really well!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm running varsity this weekend for cross country, and I'm kind of nervous but exited all  at once


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Just got back ftom opening night! It went really well!



Ooh, what play?



Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm running varsity this weekend for cross country, and I'm kind of nervous but exited all  at once



Good luck!


----------



## TylerFG

Wow, Under the Sea in the MK opened today. How was I not aware of this?


----------



## TylerFG

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/dr-who-shirts-recieved-at-epcot.852862/

Why couldn't of this been here when I was there?


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Ooh, what play?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Mulan 

Got another show saturday night and sunday afternoon.

When I went to the library to eat lunch (like I do every normal day), the librarian said 'Brava!" and applauded me.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Mulan
> 
> Got another show saturday night and sunday afternoon.
> 
> When I went to the library to eat lunch (like I do every normal day), the librarian said 'Brava!" and applauded me.



Ooh, good! Hope the other shows go well.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Ooh, good! Hope the other shows go well.



Thanks! So how are you doing?


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Thanks! So how are you doing?



Haha, good. Schools been in the way, and a bit of drama but I've been trying to get away from that for now. You can PM me if you wanna talk.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Haha, good. Schools been in the way, and a bit of drama but I've been trying to get away from that for now. You can PM me if you wanna talk.



Okay!


----------



## StarTunnel

My best friend's 16th birthday was today. I knew this, and texted her, and planned to give her her present on monday at school. Go on facebook.  Other friends threw her a suprise birthday party. I wasn't told about any of this. Now I feel like a jerk.


----------



## Orreed

OH MY GOODNESS I THINK I KNOW WHEN MY NEXT TRIP IS AND HOPEFULLY BOOKING NEXT WEEK SO EXCITED


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OH MY GOODNESS I THINK I KNOW WHEN MY NEXT TRIP IS AND HOPEFULLY BOOKING NEXT WEEK SO EXCITED



Awesome!


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> My best friend's 16th birthday was today. I knew this, and texted her, and planned to give her her present on monday at school. Go on facebook.  Other friends threw her a suprise birthday party. I wasn't told about any of this. Now I feel like a jerk.



Aww, I'm sorry. It's their faults for not telling you, tbh.



Orreed said:


> OH MY GOODNESS I THINK I KNOW WHEN MY NEXT TRIP IS AND HOPEFULLY BOOKING NEXT WEEK SO EXCITED



Woo! Congrats!


----------



## Orreed

Thanks y'all! PUMPED  Although does it happen to you guys? Find out your booking soon and can't sleep HAHA Hope everyone is having a lovely day


----------



## Merida DunBroch

Orreed said:


> Thanks y'all! PUMPED  Although does it happen to you guys? Find out your booking soon and can't sleep HAHA Hope everyone is having a lovely day



I'm going to be that way when my folks book our upcoming trip!  When are you going?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm going to see Ed Sheeran in concert and I'm actually crying right now


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm going to see Ed Sheeran in concert and I'm actually crying right now



Congrats!

In other news, I've *still* never been to a concert.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Congrats!
> 
> In other news, I've *still* never been to a concert.



Don't feel bad, this is my first one


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Don't feel bad, this is my first one



I don't lol but still that's great.


----------



## TylerFG

I wanna upload my photos from WDW to Photobucket but:

1. It'll take all day.

2. There's gonna be ads playing over it when I'm trying to listen to my music.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> I wanna upload my photos from WDW to Photobucket but:
> 
> 1. It'll take all day.
> 
> 2. There's gonna be ads playing over it when I'm trying to listen to my music.



It took me four days to upload mine...


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> It took me four days to upload mine...



Well, did you upload all of yours at once? Last time I did, it took half the day. Last time I did, I did it before school.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Well, did you upload all of yours at once? Last time I did, it took half the day. Last time I did, I did it before school.



Yeah, I had over 1000 and I uploaded them all at once. It took FOREVER


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah, I had over 1000 and I uploaded them all at once. It took FOREVER



I took almost 500 this year haha. That's usually how much I have each trip.


----------



## TylerFG

Today really hasn't been a good day for me. I had an allergic reaction to something so I've been in bed all day and I'm going back to the doctor tomorrow. Really hope I'll be fine soon.


----------



## Orreed

Don't worry. I think the problem is concerts are so expensive!  The only one I went to was Demi Lovato in 4th grade at Six Flags. Needless to say I only knew one song so I was pretty bored  

Also got my halloween costume today. I'm a lion. I got ears and a cute sweater and tail. 

Feel better Tyler!

Wow that's a lot of pictures! Make sure to link y'alls photobuckets


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Also got my halloween costume today. I'm a lion. I got ears and a cute sweater and tail.
> 
> Feel better Tyler!
> 
> Wow that's a lot of pictures! Make sure to link y'alls photobuckets



Aww, that's nice! And thanks, it went away now, but I'm still taking the meds for it. And all my pictures are up too so I'll probably post the link later.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Don't worry. I think the problem is concerts are so expensive!  The only one I went to was Demi Lovato in 4th grade at Six Flags. Needless to say I only knew one song so I was pretty bored
> 
> Also got my halloween costume today. I'm a lion. I got ears and a cute sweater and tail.
> 
> Feel better Tyler!
> 
> Wow that's a lot of pictures! Make sure to link y'alls photobuckets



Ugh, I know I mean, I don't want to spend all my money on concert tickets. Plus, no one good ever comes to my area


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Bill is so cute I'm crying
I just really love Freaks and Geeks


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm going to see Ed Sheeran in concert and I'm actually crying right now



me too omg me too


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

i waste all my money on concert tickets :s


----------



## Orreed

Yes. I also tend to have the problem of nobody I like coming and the money thing. Or I will fall in love with an artist and they where in town a week ago


----------



## Orreed

My Mom bought Cinderella cookies! I was so happy and know y'all would understand


Ooooh and did anyone see the new Iron Man 3 trailer on the UK Marvel page. IT WAS FANTASTIC


----------



## gatorsfan

No way they're making another one!?


----------



## Orreed

gatorsfan said:


> No way they're making another one!?



Yes  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_h95mEd4TI

Thor 2, Guardians of The Galaxy, and Captain America 2, Avengers 2 will follow it. 


Ooooh and what do y'all think of Disney buying Lucasflim. I am honestly excited.


----------



## gatorsfan

:O 

THAT IS EPIC!! i think that sums up my excitement


----------



## Orreed

gatorsfan said:


> :O
> 
> THAT IS EPIC!! i think that sums up my excitement



Haha great to see another Marvel Fan I'm pumped for it


----------



## gatorsfan

should be interesting any other ones??


----------



## mickey'sbff

Hey guys. Can you guys do me a favor and just keep New Jersey, New York and all other states affected by Sandy in your thoughts? My county was hit very badly, but thankfully my specific area is alright. Several surrounding towns are practically destroyed and almost every beach/boardwalk (Seaside, Ocean City, Atlantic City, etc) didn't do too well. We took a ride around early today and some of the destruction is really devastating. Its gonna take awhile but hopefully everything will be somewhat back to normal. Thanks and I hope everyone else who was affected is staying strong


----------



## gatorsfan

I know I will be sending prayers and thoughts. I know how these hurricanes feel


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Hey guys. Can you guys do me a favor and just keep New Jersey, New York and all other states affected by Sandy in your thoughts? My county was hit very badly, but thankfully my specific area is alright. Several surrounding towns are practically destroyed and almost every beach/boardwalk (Seaside, Ocean City, Atlantic City, etc) didn't do too well. We took a ride around early today and some of the destruction is really devastating. Its gonna take awhile but hopefully everything will be somewhat back to normal. Thanks and I hope everyone else who was affected is staying strong



Hope you and everyone else are safe


----------



## Disney~Cutie

ummm what


----------



## Orreed

gatorsfan said:


> should be interesting any other ones??



Not that I know of!



mickey'sbff said:


> Hey guys. Can you guys do me a favor and just keep New Jersey, New York and all other states affected by Sandy in your thoughts? My county was hit very badly, but thankfully my specific area is alright. Several surrounding towns are practically destroyed and almost every beach/boardwalk (Seaside, Ocean City, Atlantic City, etc) didn't do too well. We took a ride around early today and some of the destruction is really devastating. Its gonna take awhile but hopefully everything will be somewhat back to normal. Thanks and I hope everyone else who was affected is staying strong



Sending you and the East Coast well wishes


----------



## Experiment113

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Hope you and everyone else are safe



We just got a lot of rain.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Experiment113 said:


> We just got a lot of rain.



That's all I got here too, and I'm actually pretty thankful for that


----------



## StarTunnel

We call each other best friends.  I give you countless rides to and from school, I bring you to my lake house in the summer, I pay for your tickets to amusement parks because I desperately want you to come with and be included, you come to my youth group that is supposed to be based around God, just for the guys.  It bothered me, but I never said anything, because at least you were having fun.  I sat by you throughout all of your guy problems, listened to everything you said and took it to heart.  I thought I had made a good friend I could count on, but then you ditched me for your "boyfriend" and barely spoke to me for 3 months, we hung out over the summer once, and even then you ran off with some guy.  You lied to me and said you were babysitting even though I saw pictures on my Facebook feed that showed you out with your other friends.  I tell you to tell your friend I'm not interested in him, you lie so that he hates me.  You say you're going to the movies for your birthday, and I ask with who, because maybe if it was a bunch of girls I know I would tag along and celebrate too.  You say you're going with your Mom and Dad. You went with your friends.  Friends who I knew, who I get along with, but obviously you just didn't want me there.  Every time you have the opportunity to invite someone to Wisconsin, to go camping, to go to the movies, it's never me.  Never.  But then whenever you need a ride, need something to do or somewhere to go, I'm the friend who gets called on, and I'm sick of it.


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> We call each other best friends.  I give you countless rides to and from school, I bring you to my lake house in the summer, I pay for your tickets to amusement parks because I desperately want you to come with and be included, you come to my youth group that is supposed to be based around God, just for the guys.  It bothered me, but I never said anything, because at least you were having fun.  I sat by you throughout all of your guy problems, listened to everything you said and took it to heart.  I thought I had made a good friend I could count on, but then you ditched me for your "boyfriend" and barely spoke to me for 3 months, we hung out over the summer once, and even then you ran off with some guy.  You lied to me and said you were babysitting even though I saw pictures on my Facebook feed that showed you out with your other friends.  I tell you to tell your friend I'm not interested in him, you lie so that he hates me.  You say you're going to the movies for your birthday, and I ask with who, because maybe if it was a bunch of girls I know I would tag along and celebrate too.  You say you're going with your Mom and Dad. You went with your friends.  Friends who I knew, who I get along with, but obviously you just didn't want me there.  Every time you have the opportunity to invite someone to Wisconsin, to go camping, to go to the movies, it's never me.  Never.  But then whenever you need a ride, need something to do or somewhere to go, I'm the friend who gets called on, and I'm sick of it.



Aww, I'm really sorry. I have a friend (Using that term loosely) who treats me like crap too, so you're not alone If you need anyone to talk to, I'm here.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> Aww, I'm really sorry. I have a friend (Using that term loosely) who treats me like crap too, so you're not alone If you need anyone to talk to, I'm here.



Thanks, as you can see I have a habit of rage posting XD


----------



## Orreed

Hope it gets better Star Tunnel! Ouch, I'd be done with it too, and honestly just stop being her friend but that up to you, I know some friendships are worth to keep. 

Oooh and guess what guys, LAST NIGHT I SAW THE LIGHT
I FINNALY LIKE TANGLED 
It used to bug me with it being GCI and I judged it but now I like it


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Thanks, as you can see I have a habit of rage posting XD



Don't worry, we're all here to listen! And it's nice to see you posting on the boards again


----------



## GooglieBear

Hi!


----------



## GooglieBear




----------



## GooglieBear




----------



## GooglieBear




----------



## GooglieBear




----------



## GooglieBear

20 days till Disney!


----------



## GooglieBear

I'm so excited!


----------



## GooglieBear

Finally! 10 posts!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm getting these Sperry's for my birthday and I'm so excited


----------



## Orreed

GooglieBear said:


> Hi!


----------



## StarTunnel

Blargargarg I love The Voice.
That Mackenzie kid... how even.... I can't.... adjfhkjdhsajbdfkjbsadf


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> Thanks, as you can see I have a habit of rage posting XD



Well, if you need any advice, I'm here.


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm getting these Sperry's for my birthday and I'm so excited



Enjoy! Love my Sperrys, very comfortable.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Enjoy! Love my Sperrys, very comfortable.



Thanks! Can't wait until I get them


----------



## TylerFG

Wow, I think I just felt my heart break...


----------



## TylerFG

All I just want is some closure. Or at least a goodbye...


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> Wow, I think I just felt my heart break...





TylerFG said:


> All I just want is some closure. Or at least a goodbye...



What happened?


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> What happened?



Long story. A few DISers here might know though...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Wow, I think I just felt my heart break...





TylerFG said:


> All I just want is some closure. Or at least a goodbye...



DM me on Twitter


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> DM me on Twitter



Done.


----------



## TylerFG

Why worry about the one's who aren't worth your time anymore?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> Why worry about the one's who aren't worth your time anymore?



this ^


----------



## Disney~Cutie

same


----------



## Orreed

Finally seeing Wreck-It-Ralph on Friday!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Finally seeing Wreck-It-Ralph on Friday!



Saw it last weekend. It was really good!


----------



## Fairywings

Brave just came in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was jumping up and down, it was so exciting!!!


----------



## Experiment113

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Brave just came in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was jumping up and down, it was so exciting!!!



I would b 2! I love brave!!!!!


----------



## Orreed

Glad its good! It looks awesome. And yay for Brave! I LOVED it. I feel like Brave has such a bad wrap.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Ugh the worst part of coming home from Disney is uploading all the pictures to Photobucket


----------



## Fairywings

mickey'sbff said:


> Ugh the worst part of coming home from Disney is uploading all the pictures to Photobucket



How was your trip?


----------



## mickey'sbff

Fairywings said:
			
		

> How was your trip?



It was fun! I came home last Sunday, but I never got around to uploading the pictures. I might write a TR but I'm not sure yet


----------



## Experiment113

During our trip I saw a squished frog on the way to walking to breakfast at the hotel thingy that I forget what it's called. U know the cheep resorts with the hotel.  Any way no one believed me that I saw a squished frog. Then when they saw it too they believed me. (and I thought there was no killing at WDW)


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> It was fun! I came home last Sunday, but I never got around to uploading the pictures. I might write a TR but I'm not sure yet



Glad you had a good time! And you should write a TR omg


----------



## TayTayB

im bored


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Officially 15 
It was a good birthday!


----------



## TayTayB

Disney~Cutie said:


> Officially 15
> It was a good birthday!



awesome happy late birthday


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TayTayB said:


> awesome happy late birthday



thank you so much


----------



## StarTunnel

I REDID MY BEDROOM AND NOW I HAVE (half) A ROOM TO MYSELF AKJHSDFJ


----------



## StarTunnel

Sorry but I love these things.

1) Will it be okay? 
Lasso - Phoenix

2) How are you feeling today? 
Paradise - Coldplay

3) How do your friends see you? 
Sail - AWOLNATION

4) Will you get married? 
Gotta Be You - One Direction 

5) What is your best friend's theme song? 
Little Bird - Ed Sheeran

6) What is the story of your life? 
Do You Remem8er Me - Homestuck

7) What was high school like? 
Stand Up - One Direction

8) How can you get ahead in life? 
Houdini - Foster The People

9) What is the best thing about your friends? 
Live While We're Young - One Direction

10) What is today going to be like? 
C'Mon C'Mon - One Direction

11) What is in store for this weekend? 
Everything About You - One Direction

12) What song describes you? 
Flying Dreams - Jerry Goldsmith

13) To describe your grandparents? 
Ugly Betty - Homestuck

14) How is your life going? 
Coolkid - Homestuck

15) What song will they play at your funeral? 
Little Things - One Direction

16) How does the world see you? 
Nothing to Remember - Neko Case 

17) Will you have a happy life? 
Torn - Natalie Imbruglia

18) What do your friends really think of you? 
Summer Love - One Direction

19) Do people secretly lust after you? 
Viva La Vida - Coldplay

20) How can I make myself happy? 
Same Mistakes - One Direction

21) What should you do with your life? 
Life In Technicolor - Coldplay

22) Will you ever have children? 
Lover Is Childlike - Ben Miller 

Well some of this is accurate I guess.


----------



## TylerFG

I love Phoenix.


----------



## Orreed

I have NO idea what I want for Christmas. What are you all asking for? 
The hard thing with me is I'm not super girly and while I like clothes my mom and I have very different styles.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> I love Phoenix.



They're the bomb diggity... or some other urban slogan like that. Idk.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I see Ed Sheeran in concert in like 16 days and I'm so excited I'm going to cry in a ball because ED SHEERAN IS MY FIRST CONCERT YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT A MILESTONE THIS IS FOR ME


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> I see Ed Sheeran in concert in like 16 days and I'm so excited I'm going to cry in a ball because ED SHEERAN IS MY FIRST CONCERT YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT A MILESTONE THIS IS FOR ME



Sounds exciting!  I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> They're the bomb diggity... or some other urban slogan like that. Idk.



They were supposed to have a new album out this year but there hasn't been much news about it.


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> They were supposed to have a new album out this year but there hasn't been much news about it.



Hmmmmm... Weird.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Sounds exciting!  I can't wait to hear how it goes!



Thanks!


----------



## Experiment113

Orreed said:
			
		

> I have NO idea what I want for Christmas. What are you all asking for?
> The hard thing with me is I'm not super girly and while I like clothes my mom and I have very different styles.



I have no idea what I want either.


----------



## Orreed

Experiment113 said:


> I have no idea what I want either.



Yeah it's so hard to know what to want as a teen! But after much thought I got some ideas and made a list. Maybe you'd like some of this stuff 

*A new cell phone
*A pretty princess tiara, like one I wore in Little Mermaid the musical
*A webcam
*A lightsaber
*Captain America Hoodie (Only if they get in stock again:/)Or any Marvel costume hoodie (To make you look like a suprhero)
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Captain-America-Big-Men-s-Licence-Full-Zip-Hoody/21081461 
*Chalk
*Sparkly Sneakers like I have already
*Chocolate 
*A hole puncher
*Phone case (not skin, protector.)
*Sunglasses case
*Money Money Money!


----------



## StarTunnel

Orreed said:


> Yeah it's so hard to know what to want as a teen! But after much thought I got some ideas and made a list. Maybe you'd like some of this stuff
> 
> *A new cell phone
> *A pretty princess tiara, like one I wore in Little Mermaid the musical
> *A webcam
> *A lightsaber
> *Captain America Hoodie (Only if they get in stock again:/)Or any Marvel costume hoodie (To make you look like a suprhero)
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Captain-America-Big-Men-s-Licence-Full-Zip-Hoody/21081461
> *Chalk
> *Sparkly Sneakers like I have already
> *Chocolate
> *A hole puncher
> *Phone case (not skin, protector.)
> *Sunglasses case
> *Money Money Money!



I really just want some jeans.  And maybe some sweatshirts. And a pony.


----------



## StarTunnel

Today I lost my phone which was full of texts concerning Homestuck and a guy in my chem class and I froze the sim card but I'm afraid the texts might still be on there and that is the story of how my life ended.

But I never mentioned him by name, and my last name isn't on the phone anywhere but my picture with my favorite horse is so I don't know if I'm in the clear or if my life is in fact going down the tubes.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

For Christmas I asked for a TV and a hula hoop and a turtle pillow pet and Disney princess anything and that's about it UGH I AM SUCH A CHILD


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> For Christmas I asked for a TV and a hula hoop and a turtle pillow pet and Disney princess anything and that's about it UGH I AM SUCH A CHILD



I don't think that's always a bad thing.


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> For Christmas I asked for a TV and a hula hoop and a turtle pillow pet and Disney princess anything and that's about it UGH I AM SUCH A CHILD



"Adults are only kids grown up, anyway."-- Walt Disney

(Who today is his Birthday! Happy Birthday Walt Disney!)

It's OK to be a kid sometimes. I'm asking for a lightsaber and princess tiara. Really, what ever makes you happy should matter


----------



## Orreed

StarTunnel said:


> Today I lost my phone which was full of texts concerning Homestuck and a guy in my chem class and I froze the sim card but I'm afraid the texts might still be on there and that is the story of how my life ended.
> 
> But I never mentioned him by name, and my last name isn't on the phone anywhere but my picture with my favorite horse is so I don't know if I'm in the clear or if my life is in fact going down the tubes.



Sending well wishes to your situation and you and your friend!


----------



## StarTunnel

Orreed said:


> Sending well wishes to your situation and you and your friend!



Turns out that texts on htc wildfires get saved to sim, not phone.  My butt is safe for another day.  But now I have my mom's old brick phone.  It;s good enough for now though.


----------



## Orreed

Finally producing my play! Casted yesterday with a cast of twenty. Who knew it could be so stressful! Our class has to share actors and produce twenty plays in two weeksIt is worth it though



StarTunnel said:


> Turns out that texts on htc wildfires get saved to sim, not phone.  My butt is safe for another day.  But now I have my mom's old brick phone.  It;s good enough for now though.



Awh man, downgrading phones is the wrost. Hopefully you'll get a new one for the holidays!


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Finally producing my play! Casted yesterday with a cast of twenty. Who knew it could be so stressful! Our class has to share actors and produce twenty plays in two weeksIt is worth it though



Ooh, whats it about?


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> Finally producing my play! Casted yesterday with a cast of twenty. Who knew it could be so stressful! Our class has to share actors and produce twenty plays in two weeksIt is worth it though
> 
> Awh man, downgrading phones is the wrost. Hopefully you'll get a new one for the holidays!



Wow you're producing a play? I commend you lol. Sounds hard work. Please say it's about something amazing! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> Wow you're producing a play? I commend you lol. Sounds hard work. Please say it's about something amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





TylerFG said:


> Ooh, whats it about?



Thanks guys! I am really excited. It is hard work but it's a short play so not as bad.
It is called, The Rocket. It takes place in 2016. Earth got completely bombed and is now not livable. People have been going off in drafts to Mars, although there is no way to really tell if people actually made it. The last draft is about to leave earth and they are optimistic and excited. But young adult Veronica is terrorfied. Her family was in one of the first drafts and the rocket launch failed. Her husband has to convince her to board the rocket, with help from a little girl who stayed on Earth longer to switch drafts she decides to go. When it takes off, everyone is happy and excited. But a freak asteroid hits them and they all plummet back to earth, and Veronica is the only survivor and is stuck on earth surrounded by her family and friends dead.. alone on Earth.

As my teacher described it, Fantastic but terrifying.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Ed Sheeran in concert. 
Never have I cried so hard. He was so perfect <3


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Thanks guys! I am really excited. It is hard work but it's a short play so not as bad.
> It is called, The Rocket. It takes place in 2016. Earth got completely bombed and is now not livable. People have been going off in drafts to Mars, although there is no way to really tell if people actually made it. The last draft is about to leave earth and they are optimistic and excited. But young adult Veronica is terrorfied. Her family was in one of the first drafts and the rocket launch failed. Her husband has to convince her to board the rocket, with help from a little girl who stayed on Earth longer to switch drafts she decides to go. When it takes off, everyone is happy and excited. But a freak asteroid hits them and they all plummet back to earth, and Veronica is the only survivor and is stuck on earth surrounded by her family and friends dead.. alone on Earth.
> 
> As my teacher described it, Fantastic but terrifying.



Wow, that sounds crazy! Good luck!


----------



## Orreed

Thanks!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

idk I can't seem to get into the newest All Time Low album


----------



## Orreed

There is this app called fun run. I admit it's nice but some people go WAY to crazy during it yelling, haha. If anyone wants to play me, my username is OliviaRosalind.


----------



## TylerFG

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## TylerFG

Seeing all these celebs in WDW and realizing you've been in the same place as them, and that's the closest you'lll get to ever meeting them lol.


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> Seeing all these celebs in WDW and realizing you've been in the same place as them, and that's the closest you'lll get to ever meeting them lol.



 That feeling is so true


ITS SNOWING! FIRST SNOW ALL YEAR


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> That feeling is so true
> 
> 
> ITS SNOWING! FIRST SNOW ALL YEAR



It gets worse when you realize you've never met a celeb before in your life, and probably never will. *coughcoughBellaThornecoughcough*

Haha, it was kinda snowing last night, like a mix of snow and rain.


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Seeing all these celebs in WDW and realizing you've been in the same place as them, and that's the closest you'lll get to ever meeting them lol.



Well, I guess most people do meet a celebrity, or at least see them, in their life. My mum served Rowan Atkinson back when she was in college at a gas station and he was rude to her. It would be nice to meet someone famous, lol. I found it the same as you, I was in Queen Victoria's room at a palace and I just thought 'she was right here 110 years ago' lol!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I've never met or even come in contact with a celebrity of any sort ugh


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> I've never met or even come in contact with a celebrity of any sort ugh



This.


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> Well, I guess most people do meet a celebrity, or at least see them, in their life. My mum served Rowan Atkinson back when she was in college at a gas station and he was rude to her. It would be nice to meet someone famous, lol. I found it the same as you, I was in Queen Victoria's room at a palace and I just thought 'she was right here 110 years ago' lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Aww, I can't imagine Mr. Bean, or in this case, Zazu, being a jerk.


----------



## StarTunnel

Orreed said:


> That feeling is so true
> 
> 
> ITS SNOWING! FIRST SNOW ALL YEAR



Lol that's so cool. It was the same over here.


----------



## StarTunnel

Facially I look quite a bit like a sea otter.


----------



## Orreed

StarTunnel said:


> Lol that's so cool. It was the same over here.



Haha. Got to love Christmas magic


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Haha. Got to love Christmas magic



Yup. We saw the snow and looked outside the front door. The cat was on the stairs and we were telling her she should come see the snow, but she stayed on the stairs and was like, "Are you kidding? Who cares about that white stuff, it's too cold."

Well, she didn't actually say that, but it's what we thought she'd say.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Yup. We saw the snow and looked outside the front door. The cat was on the stairs and we were telling her she should come see the snow, but she stayed on the stairs and was like, "Are you kidding? Who cares about that white stuff, it's too cold."
> 
> Well, she didn't actually say that, but it's what we thought she'd say.




Haha I do the same thing with my dog.


----------



## TylerFG

TylerFG said:


> Celeb (Don't know. Most of them aren't that famous lol.) encounters I've had this summer via internet:
> 
> One of the frontmen of my favorite band adds me on Facebook. I add the second frontman. Me and him are talking right now about me remixing one of his songs.
> Ariel Winter (Modern Family.) RTs something I said.
> One of the video reviewers from That Guy with the Glasses replies to 2 of my tweets.
> Maddison Pettis responds to something I asked her on Twitter and follows me.
> 
> God, I love Twitter.



lol and look at me now.


----------



## TylerFG

nevermind.


----------



## StarTunnel

My mom's male canary and my female dove share a cage and as soon as my mom bought a female canary and put her in the cage my dove got very protective and doesn't let the female bird come near the male one.


----------



## Orreed

StarTunnel said:


> My mom's male canary and my female dove share a cage and as soon as my mom bought a female canary and put her in the cage my dove got very protective and doesn't let the female bird come near the male one.



Eeek. Hope your birdy problem gets better!


----------



## StarTunnel

Orreed said:


> Eeek. Hope your birdy problem gets better!



Hehe, thanks.


----------



## StarTunnel

Just learned that my building is full of narcs.  It's okay to shove half of your extended relatives in to a one bedroom apartment, but having pet cats isn't allowed.  Can't stand this place anymore.


----------



## Orreed

Just hit the one month mark! This trip is going to awesome


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Hey guys. I have temporarily rose from the dead (AKA school AKA homework AKA my life) and decided to prance on over here. So...

*HOW THE HECK IS EVERYONE?!*​


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey guys. I have temporarily rose from the dead (AKA school AKA homework AKA my life) and decided to prance on over here. So...
> 
> *HOW THE HECK IS EVERYONE?!*​



Abby! I've been wondering about you! (Even though I do see you on Instagram sometimes.) Everything's good with me, but I've mostly spent more of time lately on Twitter than on here, bu I'm doing well.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey guys. I have temporarily rose from the dead (AKA school AKA homework AKA my life) and decided to prance on over here. So...
> 
> *HOW THE HECK IS EVERYONE?!*​



ABBY!!!

It's been forever! I've been doing pretty good, just got back from Disney a couple weeks ago!


----------



## PigletGurl

disney in 5 months and universal orlando in 2 weeks


----------



## meggiebeth

PigletGurl said:
			
		

> disney in 5 months and universal orlando in 2 weeks



Lucky!! Is universal Orlando good??? We've never been (but we loooooove Disney!!) and I'm worried that my family will like universal more than Disney lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## StarTunnel

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey guys. I have temporarily rose from the dead (AKA school AKA homework AKA my life) and decided to prance on over here. So...
> 
> *HOW THE HECK IS EVERYONE?!*​



Brb hyperventilating.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Abby! I've been wondering about you! (Even though I do see you on Instagram sometimes.) Everything's good with me, but I've mostly spent more of time lately on Twitter than on here, bu I'm doing well.



That is great. Not the twitter part, but you being good and all.  No worries. We can be rebels together. Twitter has become a major part of my life recently.



Fairywings said:


> ABBY!!!
> 
> It's been forever! I've been doing pretty good, just got back from Disney a couple weeks ago!



Ohmygoodness I know! I have missed you so much, Wings!!! 

That is awesome!!!! World or Land?

I actually have Land trip coming up in March and a World trip coming up in April!! SO PSYCHED.

So, has anything new happened around here?!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

StarTunnel said:


> Brb hyperventilating.



Bahahahahaha oh ChaCha (what do you go by now anyways?)! I have missed you!


----------



## StarTunnel

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Bahahahahaha oh ChaCha (what do you go by now anyways?)! I have missed you!



Just call me Jey  I've missed you too! I just got back on like.... a few days ago I think? I've been so freaking busy.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

StarTunnel said:


> Just call me Jey  I've missed you too! I just got back on like.... a few days ago I think? I've been so freaking busy.



Welcooooooommmmmeeee to my woooorrrrllllldddddd...

My life has been a whirlwind. But eh...what is new?

High school has hit me head on. My first semester was kind of a race. Against me and my grades. My grades won. But I am back and ready to dominate during round 2. So, I am really trying to get my head out of the clouds and into a textbook.


----------



## StarTunnel

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Welcooooooommmmmeeee to my woooorrrrllllldddddd...
> 
> My life has been a whirlwind. But eh...what is new?
> 
> High school has hit me head on. My first semester was kind of a race. Against me and my grades. My grades won. But I am back and ready to dominate during round 2. So, I am really trying to get my head out of the clouds and into a textbook.



I'm the same way this year.  I'm in a pretty high up Social Studies class, so I've been overwhelmed.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey guys. I have temporarily rose from the dead (AKA school AKA homework AKA my life) and decided to prance on over here. So...
> 
> *HOW THE HECK IS EVERYONE?!*​



Hi Abby I miss you 



StarTunnel said:


> I'm the same way this year.  I'm in a pretty high up Social Studies class, so I've been overwhelmed.



Ugh, I know how that feels. I'm in this AP World History class that's super difficult with a ton of work load


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Hi Abby I miss you
> 
> Ugh, I know how that feels. I'm in this AP World History class that's super difficult with a ton of work load


 
Some of my friends take AP Word. Seems super crazy with all the homework!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Some of my friends take AP Word. Seems super crazy with all the homework!



There is a lot of work load. But the teacher is pretty fair with extra credit and such


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> That is great. Not the twitter part, but you being good and all.  No worries. We can be rebels together. Twitter has become a major part of my life recently.



Haha good to know things are going well.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> That is great. Not the twitter part, but you being good and all.  No worries. We can be rebels together. Twitter has become a major part of my life recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmygoodness I know! I have missed you so much, Wings!!!
> 
> That is awesome!!!! World or Land?
> 
> I actually have Land trip coming up in March and a World trip coming up in April!! SO PSYCHED.
> 
> So, has anything new happened around here?!



World! It was so beautiful!

Nah, not much. There's been more activity since Christmas break started. 

I missed you too!


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Hi, Just wanted to say Hi and Introduce myself. My name is Carly.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Welcooooooommmmmeeee to my woooorrrrllllldddddd...
> 
> My life has been a whirlwind. But eh...what is new?
> 
> High school has hit me head on. My first semester was kind of a race. Against me and my grades. My grades won. But I am back and ready to dominate during round 2. So, I am really trying to get my head out of the clouds and into a textbook.



Yep. 

I've found that sophmore year was a lot harder than freshman year.

I have AP World History too. What hurts me is the tests. In my class it's basically lectures over the outlines which are over the material, and then tests, and the tests are like 70% of my grade or something like that. Oh, and there's this college textbook that's called the Strayer and usually it's super boring but we have to take notes on it. It's very general too because it's for people who've already taken World History. And there's a bunch of jerks in my class.


----------



## Fairywings

Squirt the turtle said:


> Hi, Just wanted to say Hi and Introduce myself. My name is Carly.



Hey Carly! Welcome to the Dis!

I'm Wings, and this here is the Post Waster thread. We basically just talk about whatever we want.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Cool, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

I can't wait till later when my boyfriend comes over and we are going to ring in the New Year together.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Squirt the turtle said:


> Hi, Just wanted to say Hi and Introduce myself. My name is Carly.



Hi Carly! I'm Robyn


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Hi Robyn, nice to meet ya. Love your avatar.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

My Boyfriend is coming over in about 30 minutes. I can't wait. I haven't seen him since Christmas Eve.


----------



## Disney~Cutie




----------



## Squirt the turtle

People are shooting off fireworks in my neighborhood and it is 4 hours and 30 minutes away.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

OK back to my boyfriend. Have a Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Fairywings

Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## TylerFG

nevermind.....not worth it.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Yep.
> 
> I've found that sophmore year was a lot harder than freshman year.
> 
> I have AP World History too. What hurts me is the tests. In my class it's basically lectures over the outlines which are over the material, and then tests, and the tests are like 70% of my grade or something like that. Oh, and there's this college textbook that's called the Strayer and usually it's super boring but we have to take notes on it. It's very general too because it's for people who've already taken World History. And there's a bunch of jerks in my class.



Oh no! You are scaring me! As the baby of this PW family, I am still a measly freshman 

I am the same way too! I am an A student with a B or two a year normally. I listen for the most part, do my homework, stay on task, and understand the concepts. I have never really had to try that hard honestly. Well, this year...I DO. It has hit like a freight train. I am getting all the work done and getting it correct, but when it comes to tests, I bomb them! I have still not found a good study method yet. 

And our tests are worth a huge portion of our grade too. SO even if you have straight As on all the classwork...if you bomb even one test, you are pretty much stuck in a hole that is impossible to climb out of.




Squirt the turtle said:


> Hi, Just wanted to say Hi and Introduce myself. My name is Carly.



Welcome Carly! My name is Abby! So glad you found us and decided to stop on over! Hope you like it! If you need anything, just let us know.



Disney~Cutie said:


> Hi Abby I miss you
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I know how that feels. I'm in this AP World History class that's super difficult with a ton of work load



You too! How is life?!



StarTunnel said:


> I'm the same way this year.  I'm in a pretty high up Social Studies class, so I've been overwhelmed.



I totally understand. I am still a freshman, but I have heard it only gets worse.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh no! You are scaring me! As the baby of this PW family, I am still a measly freshman
> 
> I am the same way too! I am an A student with a B or two a year normally. I listen for the most part, do my homework, stay on task, and understand the concepts. I have never really had to try that hard honestly. Well, this year...I DO. It has hit like a freight train. I am getting all the work done and getting it correct, but when it comes to tests, I bomb them! I have still not found a good study method yet.
> 
> And our tests are worth a huge portion of our grade too. SO even if you have straight As on all the classwork...if you bomb even one test, you are pretty much stuck in a hole that is impossible to climb out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Carly! My name is Abby! So glad you found us and decided to stop on over! Hope you like it! If you need anything, just let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> You too! How is life?!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand. I am still a freshman, but I have heard it only gets worse.



Sorry for scaring you niece. 

Tests are a low point for me too.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Thanks for the welcome Abby and Sophomore year really isn't that hard. I am surviving it right now.


----------



## andysomma1

I'm finally a mouseketeer.


----------



## Orreed

Squirt the turtle said:


> People are shooting off fireworks in my neighborhood and it is 4 hours and 30 minutes away.


Some people puzzle me! And welcome! My name is Olivia!



andysomma1 said:


> I'm finally a mouseketeer.


YAY



Disney~Cutie said:


> There is a lot of work load. But the teacher is pretty fair with extra credit and such


That's good then! And hey, college credit may be worth it.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Sorry for scaring you niece.
> 
> Tests are a low point for me too.



I forgive you, Auntie Wings.  



Squirt the turtle said:


> Thanks for the welcome Abby and Sophomore year really isn't that hard. I am surviving it right now.



Surviving is always good.


Is anyone else having to read books for school over the break?


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I forgive you, Auntie Wings.
> 
> 
> 
> Surviving is always good.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having to read books for school over the break?



I had to read Julius Caeser.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Olivia: Thanks for the welcome. And people were shooting them off into the wee hours of the morning.

Abby: Luckily No I don't have to read any books over the break.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> That's good then! And hey, college credit may be worth it.



The college credit is definitely worth it



LionKingDramaQueen said:


> You too! How is life?!



Pretty good. Kinda boring I guess haha! Just a lot of school work and what not


----------



## Squirt the turtle

It is going to be extra special boring the next few days as all of my friends who live around me go to public school and have to go back to school tomorrow. I however go to a Private Catholic School and have off till Monday.


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> The college credit is definitely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good. Kinda boring I guess haha! Just a lot of school work and what not



oH MY GOD it's Red Robyn.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> Hi, Just wanted to say Hi and Introduce myself. My name is Carly.



Sorry, never introduced myself. Hi, I'm Tyler! Nice to see more DISers around.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Hi Tyler, it is nice to meet you.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> Hi Tyler, it is nice to meet you.



Thanks. Hope you like it here!


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Thanks, I like it so far. Can't wait for the RP to start up.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> Thanks, I like it so far. Can't wait for the RP to start up.



Haha I've done one before and it was fun. We used to have Murder mysteries and I was Figment in one of them and another DISer was Dreamfinder.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

TylerFG said:


> Haha I've done one before and it was fun. We used to have Murder mysteries and I was Figment in one of them and another DISer was Dreamfinder.


Cool, this one sounds pretty awesome .


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> oH MY GOD it's Red Robyn.



CHACHA HI! I haven't talked to you in forever!


----------



## Squirt the turtle

I am so tired and my back hurts.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> Cool, this one sounds pretty awesome .



Yeah, I checked it out and it actually sounds cool. I'm usually not into RPs tho, but I just did the murder mystery to try it out and I did like it.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, I checked it out and it actually sounds cool. I'm usually not into RPs tho, but I just did the murder mystery to try it out and I did like it.


You should give this RP a try. It is going to be fun.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> You should give this RP a try. It is going to be fun.



Haha, idk. I don't come on here that often, so it'd be hard to try and catch up with everyone.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

TylerFG said:


> Haha, idk. I don't come on here that often, so it'd be hard to try and catch up with everyone.


Oh I see.


----------



## Orreed

Just signed up yesterday to auditon for High School Musical. I'm really excited as it looks like a fun show but also nervous as it's a studio and not my school which I always do shows at. But I am excited to meet new people. Talking about High School Musical, this month it turns seven How time flies!


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Just signed up yesterday to auditon for High School Musical. I'm really excited as it looks like a fun show but also nervous as it's a studio and not my school which I always do shows at. But I am excited to meet new people. Talking about High School Musical, this month it turns seven How time flies!



haha I remember the first time I ever did watch it, and yes, I did like it. I really miss the old Disney Channel. It isn't as good as it was so long ago.


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> haha I remember the first time I ever did watch it, and yes, I did like it. I really miss the old Disney Channel. It isn't as good as it was so long ago.



Agreed! And I thought you'd enjoy this picture off of pintrest


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Agreed! And I thought you'd enjoy this picture off of pintrest



I loved Kim Possible!


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Agreed! And I thought you'd enjoy this picture off of pintrest



I agree with so much of this, except I actually do find Shake It Up bearable out of all of the newest ones. Good Luck Charlie is good too. Looking back, On Deck was really not funny, and actually kind of painful to watch. But my all time fave DC show has to be Phil of the Future. Now, I'm a Whovian (Doctor Who fan), so I'm guessing part of that came from Phil of the Future.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> I loved Kim Possible!





TylerFG said:


> I agree with so much of this, except I actually do find Shake It Up bearable out of all of the newest ones. Good Luck Charlie is good too. Looking back, On Deck was really not funny, and actually kind of painful to watch. But my all time fave DC show has to be Phil of the Future. Now, I'm a Whovian (Doctor Who fan), so I'm guessing part of that came from Phil of the Future.



I actually did not watch a lot of Disney Channel shows when I was younger (Mom was strict about television) but I'v seen some are are SO much better. Although I did not grow up with Lizzie and everyone loved the movie and having to see it his year (I was in the musical) it was awful. I will agree Good Luck Charlie is not that bad, I guess the thing with Shake it Up is the little boy drives me nuts. Sometimes I wonder if shows are really better or were just bias, but I feel they used to be more creative and less obnoxious. Plus, it drives me crazy when my sister says she's watched the same episode of Kickin' It ten times in a month O_O haha. That's cute with Dr. Who, I'v never made that connection.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I had to read Julius Caeser.



Hmm...I have not read that one. Is it good? I have to read Great Expectations...



Disney~Cutie said:


> Pretty good. Kinda boring I guess haha! Just a lot of school work and what not



I totally feel your pain.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Hey, you guys should go follow my Disney twitter.  I finally got sick of tons of DISers following my personal  account. I felt like I had to be cautious of everything I tweeted. So, go tell everyone to follow my Disney one!! Haha but really. I am desperate. I feel like such a loner with like...one follower. 

princessabby13


----------



## Squirt the turtle

I read Great Expectations last year. It was pretty good.


----------



## Experiment113

Squirt the turtle said:
			
		

> I read Great Expectations last year. It was pretty good.



Glad you liked it. I disliked it though. :|


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hmm...I have not read that one. Is it good? I have to read Great Expectations...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally feel your pain.



Meh. Okay but not great.


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hey, you guys should go follow my Disney twitter.  I finally got sick of tons of DISers following my personal  account. I felt like I had to be cautious of everything I tweeted. So, go tell everyone to follow my Disney one!! Haha but really. I am desperate. I feel like such a loner with like...one follower.
> 
> princessabby13



Followed!


----------



## Squirt the turtle

I don't know what to get into next.


----------



## TylerFG

nevermind


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> I actually did not watch a lot of Disney Channel shows when I was younger (Mom was strict about television) but I'v seen some are are SO much better. Although I did not grow up with Lizzie and everyone loved the movie and having to see it his year (I was in the musical) it was awful. I will agree Good Luck Charlie is not that bad, I guess the thing with Shake it Up is the little boy drives me nuts. Sometimes I wonder if shows are really better or were just bias, but I feel they used to be more creative and less obnoxious. Plus, it drives me crazy when my sister says she's watched the same episode of Kickin' It ten times in a month O_O haha. That's cute with Dr. Who, I'v never made that connection.



The two girls in shake it up really bug me. They seem kind of arrogant and irritating I guess. Besides it's just sooooo unrealistic.

I used to love Hannah Montana, Lizzie McGuire, Wizards of Waverly Place and the Suite Life of Zack and Cody. Everything since then has gone sort of downhill.

I also loved High School Musical when it came out. I was quite young at the time but that was an amazing movie!!!

Also, if you watch all the different series from the past ten years the jokes are literally all the same!!! So I would agree with you that they have gotten more unoriginal.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Squirt the turtle

The only Disney show that I really liked is Wizards Of Waverly Place.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> The only Disney show that I really liked is Wizards Of Waverly Place.



I miss that show! Besides that, Good Luck Charlie, My Babysitter's a Vampire and Gravity Falls, it was one of the few shows I care about.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Good Luck Charlie can be funny sometimes.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> Good Luck Charlie can be funny sometimes.



Yeah, I've actually got a few laughs out of it.

Speaking of Disney Channel, you remember the girl who played Raven's stalker on That's So Raven? She just tweeted me lol.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

I don't remember her. I didn't watch that show, but that is really awesome.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> I don't remember her. I didn't watch that show, but that is really awesome.



haha ik. I rarely have that stuff happen to me on Twitter so yeah.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

I am going to have to get me a twitter account. I hear it is so much more fun the facebook. I deleted my FB about 3 months ago because I was getting bored of it.


----------



## TylerFG

Squirt the turtle said:


> I am going to have to get me a twitter account. I hear it is so much more fun the facebook. I deleted my FB about 3 months ago because I was getting bored of it.



Yeah, honestly, even though I do like Facebook, Twitter's really great. You can meet so many different people and it's nice.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

I will have to sign up.


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> haha ik. I rarely have that stuff happen to me on Twitter so yeah.



That's neat and funny because a couple days you where wishing a famous person would tweet you! Awesome. I had a Twitter but felt lame with five followers (I only let people I knew follow me) so I deleted it...


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> CHACHA HI! I haven't talked to you in forever!



Hi!!!! I know!


----------



## StarTunnel

sIXTEEN CANDLES IS GIVING ME A HEART ATTACK UGHHHHHH I LOVE THIS MOVIE SO MUCH


----------



## meggiebeth

StarTunnel said:
			
		

> sIXTEEN CANDLES IS GIVING ME A HEART ATTACK UGHHHHHH I LOVE THIS MOVIE SO MUCH



I love that movie. I also loved the ice skating one... What's it called? Anyway, I just love Disney movies XD

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Are you all back at school yet? We go back Monday. So depressing, I love the holidays!

I always find it weird how Christmas is over so quickly and suddenly. I still want to feel christmassy.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> I love that movie. I also loved the ice skating one... What's it called? Anyway, I just love Disney movies XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think Ice Princess?



meggiebeth said:


> Are you all back at school yet? We go back Monday. So depressing, I love the holidays!
> 
> I always find it weird how Christmas is over so quickly and suddenly. I still want to feel christmassy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I go back to school Tuesday. I don't miss Christmas as much as I don't want to go back to school.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> Are you all back at school yet? We go back Monday. So depressing, I love the holidays!
> 
> I always find it weird how Christmas is over so quickly and suddenly. I still want to feel christmassy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I went back to school yesterday haha! 
And I miss Christmas already too. I also miss being able to sleep in omg


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> *That's neat and funny because a couple days you where wishing a famous person would tweet you!* Awesome. I had a Twitter but felt lame with five followers (I only let people I knew follow me) so I deleted it...



If you've followed me on Twitter, you'd know it wasn't the first time.


----------



## Ditz

Hi, I am Samantha(Sam) and I just wanted to give a holla.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Ditz said:


> Hi, I am Samantha(Sam) and I just wanted to give a holla.



Hi Sam! My name is Abby! Welcome to the DISboards! If you need anything just let us know!


----------



## Ditz

Hi Abby I look forward to getting to know you and the other Disers out there. I am going to WDW in April with my best friend and there family.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Ditz said:


> Hi Abby I look forward to getting to know you and the other Disers out there. I am going to WDW in April with my best friend and there family.



That is awesome! I will actually be there in April with my choir! Crazy!


----------



## Ditz

That is so awesome. I am going to be there April 21st through the 28th.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Ditz said:


> Hi, I am Samantha(Sam) and I just wanted to give a holla.



Hi Sam! I'm Robyn


----------



## Ditz

Disney~Cutie said:


> Hi Sam! I'm Robyn


Hi Robyn. Got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> Hi, I am Samantha(Sam) and I just wanted to give a holla.



Hi, I'm Tyler! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Ditz

Hi Tyler. Wow you must be one of the only guys on here. I think that is awesome when a guy can show some Disney love.


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> Hi Tyler. Wow you must be one of the only guys on here. I think that is awesome when a guy can show some Disney love.



Haha yeah there were some guys before but they're long gone.


----------



## Ditz

That's too bad. Guys like Disney to.


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> That's too bad. Guys like Disney to.



Yeah, true. I grew up with it, so of course I still love it today!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Ditz said:


> Hi Robyn. Got any plans for the weekend?



Haha yeah! !aturday I have this all day thing with robotics and Sunday I might see Les Mis


----------



## Fairywings

I'm sure a lot of people grew up with Disney. What I think the problem is Disney has become "uncool" and/or "babyish" to most teens, and I think some people might actually secretly like Disney, but want to be cool and so pretend not to like it.

Now, I don't go around saying I like Doisney at school, but for different reasons. I'm different, and I've had a history of bullying, and becaue I'm different and sometimes blunt people tend not to like me, and there's *a lot* of jerks at my school, so I don't mention Disney at school so as not to get targeted.


----------



## Ditz

Disney~Cutie said:


> Haha yeah! !aturday I have this all day thing with robotics and Sunday I might see Les Mis


That sounds like a really exciting weekend. I hear Les Mis is really good.


----------



## TylerFG

GUYS STACEY AS IN TOP 7 MUST DO'S IN DISNEY STACEY FOLLOWED ME ON TWITTER BRB DYING

caps


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Yeah, true. I grew up with it, so of course I still love it today!



It is nice to meet a boy who likes Disney! We need to advertise and get some more boys over here haha.

I didn't grow up with Disney as such, I just became obsessed with it as a teenager. I think it's a great thing to be in love with though, I mean better than Call of Duty and Halo and all those things. (That my brother plays non stop. Ugh.)

It does bug me when my parents think I'm sad or pathetic for liking Disney. They never say that but they do imply it sometimes. We live in the UK so aren't near WDW or Disneyland. We do have DLP but that is expensive and bad. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I'm sure a lot of people grew up with Disney. What I think the problem is Disney has become "uncool" and/or "babyish" to most teens, and I think some people might actually secretly like Disney, but want to be cool and so pretend not to like it.
> 
> Now, I don't go around saying I like Doisney at school, but for different reasons. I'm different, and I've had a history of bullying, and becaue I'm different and sometimes blunt people tend not to like me, and there's a lot of jerks at my school, so I don't mention Disney at school so as not to get targeted.



My school has loads of nasty people, and I've been bullied in the past too. My friends know I love Disney, but no one else. I wouldn't advertise my love for Disney because then... Everyone would look at me weirdly and make snarky comments.

I just think they would love Disney too if they went to WDW and saw what it was really about. My school is in a really poor area so most people have never even been out of the country.

In the US Disney seems to be aimed at kids and adults- product wise. Here, it is mainly kids products and I wistfully sigh when I see all the amazing things you guys can buy from your Disney store.

I am also going through a phase of loving America, as you can probably tell! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> Hi, I am Samantha(Sam) and I just wanted to give a holla.



Hi Sam!!! 

Welcome to the DISboards, and hope you have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> Hi Sam!!!
> 
> Welcome to the DISboards, and hope you have a great weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Thanks meggiebeth. I am enjoying the RP game tonight.


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> My school has loads of nasty people, and I've been bullied in the past too. My friends know I love Disney, but no one else. I wouldn't advertise my love for Disney because then... Everyone would look at me weirdly and make snarky comments.
> 
> I just think they would love Disney too if they went to WDW and saw what it was really about. My school is in a really poor area so most people have never even been out of the country.
> 
> In the US Disney seems to be aimed at kids and adults- product wise. Here, it is mainly kids products and I wistfully sigh when I see all the amazing things you guys can buy from your Disney store.
> 
> I am also going through a phase of loving America, as you can probably tell!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yup  I'm a Canadian, so I love Canada, but America's pretty cool too. I've lived here longer. And I have American blood as well.

That's probably exactly what the kids at my school would do. Why people feel the need to be cruel to other people is beyond me. 

Yes, I think if they could actually go and see what Disney really is, then more people may like it. 

That must suck. I've been disappointed by the lack of Brave things for adults. I saw it this summer and fell in love with it. It's become one of my obsessions, I even dyed my hair red. So I bet it sucks to have _almost everything_ limited to kids.


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> Thanks meggiebeth. I am enjoying the RP game tonight.



I may sound totally stupid, but what is the RP game? 

I'm Meg by the way. Nice to meet you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> I may sound totally stupid, but what is the RP game?
> 
> I'm Meg by the way. Nice to meet you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


It is a Role Playing game. You make up a character and write out what they do.


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Yup  I'm a Canadian, so I love Canada, but America's pretty cool too. I've lived here longer. And I have American blood as well.
> 
> That's probably exactly what the kids at my school would do. Why people feel the need to be cruel to other people is beyond me.
> 
> Yes, I think if they could actually go and see what Disney really is, then more people may like it.
> 
> That must suck. I've been disappointed by the lack of Brave things for adults. I saw it this summer and fell in love with it. It's become one of my obsessions, I even dyed my hair red. So I bet it sucks to have almost everything limited to kids.



You're CANADIAN!!! Sorry lol, I have never met a Canadian before. You're quite similar to America though I am guessing. 

People at my school go round beating eachother up and all sorts. They also throw drinks at you. I feel like I'm in a zoo- kinda really out of place. So best not stand out.

That's really adventurous dying your hair red! You must be obsessed with Brave to actually be that brave! My dad is Scottish and I'm half Scottish so we all love Brave too! You'll have to come to Scotland sometime, it looks just as amazing as the movie!

There's actually an 'Art of Brave' book that I was going to get. That's aimed at adults but the rest... I'm with you... For kids 

Hope you had a good Christmas btw. It's sad that we are taking down our decorations this weekend. The Easter stuff is already in the supermarkets, 4 months early! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> It is a Role Playing game. You make up a character and write out what they do.



Oh, have fun! I thought it was like, a baseball game or something! Charades!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> Oh, have fun! I thought it was like, a baseball game or something! Charades!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


I would love to be playing Volleyball. That is one of my favorite sports.


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> I would love to be playing Volleyball. That is one of my favorite sports.



I've never played volleyball. I love badminton though. Football (soccer) is really popular here and that drives me crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

I haven't played badminton except in Gym Class. I also love playing soccer or as the English call it football.


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> You're CANADIAN!!! Sorry lol, I have never met a Canadian before. You're quite similar to America though I am guessing.
> 
> People at my school go round beating eachother up and all sorts. They also throw drinks at you. I feel like I'm in a zoo- kinda really out of place. So best not stand out.
> 
> That's really adventurous dying your hair red! You must be obsessed with Brave to actually be that brave! My dad is Scottish and I'm half Scottish so we all love Brave too! You'll have to come to Scotland sometime, it looks just as amazing as the movie!
> 
> There's actually an 'Art of Brave' book that I was going to get. That's aimed at adults but the rest... I'm with you... For kids
> 
> Hope you had a good Christmas btw. It's sad that we are taking down our decorations this weekend. The Easter stuff is already in the supermarkets, 4 months early!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yeah, it's pretty cool. Pretty similar, slightly different though in some ways.

Oh yes, there's lots of fighting at my school too. This is a little exaggerated on my part, but you could say, "There was a fight today." the same way you could say "It's raining." Haven't actually seen a fight at school though. Yeah, I try not to stand out. 

Thanks! For a little while I was hesitant to because some people call redheads "souless gingers" but in the end I didn't care. And I haven't been called it once this year(except by my older brother - but what can you do?). My dad wants to go one year and I'm totally up for it. I'm sure it does look amazing.

I've thought about that, but never got it. I do have a Merida pin and Christmas ornament though.

I had a pretty good Christmas. We've already packed up our Christmas stuff, but I have a few disney christmas ornaments I keep as decorations in my room. My mom also keeps out her Cinderella glass slipper ornament. Valentine's Day(which I only like because my mom gives me chocolate) usually comes first, and it's probably out now, but once February 15th hits it's suddenly Easter time.


----------



## Fairywings

Ditz said:


> I would love to be playing Volleyball. That is one of my favorite sports.





meggiebeth said:


> I've never played volleyball. I love badminton though. Football (soccer) is really popular here and that drives me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





Ditz said:


> I haven't played badminton except in Gym Class. I also love playing soccer or as the English call it football.



The only sport I can play is hockey. Even then, I don't have the best coordination.


----------



## Ditz

Fairywings said:


> The only sport I can play is hockey. Even then, I don't have the best coordination.


I never played Ice Hockey although I think it would be loads of fun.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> I'm sure a lot of people grew up with Disney. What I think the problem is Disney has become "uncool" and/or "babyish" to most teens, and I think some people might actually secretly like Disney, but want to be cool and so pretend not to like it.
> 
> Now, I don't go around saying I like Doisney at school, but for different reasons. I'm different, and I've had a history of bullying, and becaue I'm different and sometimes blunt people tend not to like me, and there's *a lot* of jerks at my school, so I don't mention Disney at school so as not to get targeted.



I'm really sorry for the bullying you've had to go through, because that really sucks. People can be so mean.

At my school, no one really teases me about Disney, because no one knows I love it I guess, well except for my good friends. I wear Disney shirts all the time, but no one ever brings it up. But if you saw my bedroom, you'd definitely know I'm a total Disney freak



Ditz said:


> That sounds like a really exciting weekend. I hear Les Mis is really good.



Yeah, I'm excited! I was supposed to see it a week ago, but plans kind of fell through haha doesn't really matter though as long as I get to see it


----------



## Ditz

I hope to see it soon.


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> I'm really sorry for the bullying you've had to go through, because that really sucks. People can be so mean.
> 
> At my school, no one really teases me about Disney, because no one knows I love it I guess, well except for my good friends. I wear Disney shirts all the time, but no one ever brings it up. But if you saw my bedroom, you'd definitely know I'm a total Disney freak
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm excited! I was supposed to see it a week ago, but plans kind of fell through haha doesn't really matter though as long as I get to see it



They can. Thanks for the sympathy.

Most of my good friends are outside of school, though one in school knows I like Disney, but only because I've known her since first or second grade. Same with my bedroom.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I'm sure a lot of people grew up with Disney. What I think the problem is Disney has become "uncool" and/or "babyish" to most teens, and I think some people might actually secretly like Disney, but want to be cool and so pretend not to like it.
> 
> Now, I don't go around saying I like Doisney at school, but for different reasons. I'm different, and I've had a history of bullying, and becaue I'm different and sometimes blunt people tend not to like me, and there's *a lot* of jerks at my school, so I don't mention Disney at school so as not to get targeted.





TylerFG said:


> GUYS STACEY AS IN TOP 7 MUST DO'S IN DISNEY STACEY FOLLOWED ME ON TWITTER BRB DYING
> 
> caps



GUYS TYLER IS MAKING ME REALLY ENVIOUS RIGHT NOW BRB CRYING

Haha not really...but really.



meggiebeth said:


> It is nice to meet a boy who likes Disney! We need to advertise and get some more boys over here haha.
> 
> I didn't grow up with Disney as such, I just became obsessed with it as a teenager. I think it's a great thing to be in love with though, I mean better than Call of Duty and Halo and all those things. (That my brother plays non stop. Ugh.)
> 
> It does bug me when my parents think I'm sad or pathetic for liking Disney. They never say that but they do imply it sometimes. We live in the UK so aren't near WDW or Disneyland. We do have DLP but that is expensive and bad. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





Fairywings said:


> Yup  I'm a Canadian, so I love Canada, but America's pretty cool too. I've lived here longer. And I have American blood as well.
> 
> That's probably exactly what the kids at my school would do. Why people feel the need to be cruel to other people is beyond me.
> 
> Yes, I think if they could actually go and see what Disney really is, then more people may like it.
> 
> That must suck. I've been disappointed by the lack of Brave things for adults. I saw it this summer and fell in love with it. It's become one of my obsessions, I even dyed my hair red. So I bet it sucks to have _almost everything_ limited to kids.





meggiebeth said:


> You're CANADIAN!!! Sorry lol, I have never met a Canadian before. You're quite similar to America though I am guessing.
> 
> People at my school go round beating eachother up and all sorts. They also throw drinks at you. I feel like I'm in a zoo- kinda really out of place. So best not stand out.
> 
> That's really adventurous dying your hair red! You must be obsessed with Brave to actually be that brave! My dad is Scottish and I'm half Scottish so we all love Brave too! You'll have to come to Scotland sometime, it looks just as amazing as the movie!
> 
> There's actually an 'Art of Brave' book that I was going to get. That's aimed at adults but the rest... I'm with you... For kids
> 
> Hope you had a good Christmas btw. It's sad that we are taking down our decorations this weekend. The Easter stuff is already in the supermarkets, 4 months early!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh my goodness, you guys make me feel so strange. EVERYONE at my school knows that I love Disney. It is like my 'trademark' or whatever. Like, I created a holiday at my school-National Disney Princess Week and like a HUNDRED people participated last year! And for Christmas I am bombarded with Disney souvenirs every year. And any time someone I even BARELY know goes to Disney, they bring me back something just because they know how obsessed I am. It definitely annoys a few people, but for the most part people just laugh and say, "Oh, Abby!"


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> GUYS TYLER IS MAKING ME REALLY ENVIOUS RIGHT NOW BRB CRYING
> 
> Haha not really...but really.



Aww, I'm really sorry. Abby. Why don't you try asking like I said? If you want, I can.


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> It is nice to meet a boy who likes Disney! We need to advertise and get some more boys over here haha.
> 
> I didn't grow up with Disney as such, I just became obsessed with it as a teenager. I think it's a great thing to be in love with though, I mean better than Call of Duty and Halo and all those things. (That my brother plays non stop. Ugh.)
> 
> It does bug me when my parents think I'm sad or pathetic for liking Disney. They never say that but they do imply it sometimes. We live in the UK so aren't near WDW or Disneyland. We do have DLP but that is expensive and bad. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I remember seeing Walt Disney World in one of those Sing Along videos and always wanting to go there when I was very little. Now, i've been there at least 6 times, and hopefully more in the future.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Oh my goodness, you guys make me feel so strange. EVERYONE at my school knows that I love Disney. It is like my 'trademark' or whatever. Like, I created a holiday at my school-National Disney Princess Week and like a HUNDRED people participated last year! And for Christmas I am bombarded with Disney souvenirs every year. And any time someone I even BARELY know goes to Disney, they bring me back something just because they know how obsessed I am. It definitely annoys a few people, but for the most part people just laugh and say, "Oh, Abby!"



Wow that's so lucky. I don't think people in my school would ever be that friendly omg
But for my birthday this year (well, technically last year now) my best friend got me ALL Disney princess stuff. It was awesome!
And next Halloween a huge group of friends and I are going to go as different Disney princesses (hopefully)


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> GUYS TYLER IS MAKING ME REALLY ENVIOUS RIGHT NOW BRB CRYING
> 
> Haha not really...but really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you guys make me feel so strange. EVERYONE at my school knows that I love Disney. It is like my 'trademark' or whatever. Like, I created a holiday at my school-National Disney Princess Week and like a HUNDRED people participated last year! And for Christmas I am bombarded with Disney souvenirs every year. And any time someone I even BARELY know goes to Disney, they bring me back something just because they know how obsessed I am. It definitely annoys a few people, but for the most part people just laugh and say, "Oh, Abby!"



You are so LUCKY. I'd probably participate in your Disney Princess week if I could. I'm just not willing to deal with the consenquences of making my Disney love public. I'm already seen as weird. And all of the Disney stuff from people is awesome. Where do you put it all?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Aww, I'm really sorry. Abby. Why don't you try asking like I said? If you want, I can.



Haha I am totally kidding. It is fine.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Wow that's so lucky. I don't think people in my school would ever be that friendly omg
> But for my birthday this year (well, technically last year now) my best friend got me ALL Disney princess stuff. It was awesome!
> And next Halloween a huge group of friends and I are going to go as different Disney princesses (hopefully)





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> You are so LUCKY. I'd probably participate in your Disney Princess week if I could. I'm just not willing to deal with the consenquences of making my Disney love public. I'm already seen as weird. And all of the Disney stuff from people is awesome. Where do you put it all?



I went as Cruella deVille a couple years ago. And I went as Belle this year. 

I mainly put the Disney stuff all around my room. Or my locker. Or I take it to my classes and sit something on my desk as motivation to keep working, because the better I do in school, the more choice I will have in what college I will be attending. And if I get to go to a college that I prefer, than I will feel more comfortable with taking off a semester to do something else-say...oh I do not know...maybe...the DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!! See how it all works out?

Yeah, I know...kind of a long shot, but it really does motivate me!


----------



## StarTunnel

meggiebeth said:


> I love that movie. I also loved the ice skating one... What's it called? Anyway, I just love Disney movies XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think you're thinking of Sixteen Wishes, Sixteen Candles is an 80's movie


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I went as Cruella deVille a couple years ago. And I went as Belle this year.
> 
> I mainly put the Disney stuff all around my room. Or my locker. Or I take it to my classes and sit something on my desk as motivation to keep working, because the better I do in school, the more choice I will have in what college I will be attending. And if I get to go to a college that I prefer, than I will feel more comfortable with taking off a semester to do something else-say...oh I do not know...maybe...the DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!! See how it all works out?
> 
> Yeah, I know...kind of a long shot, but it really does motivate me!



Hey, if it works, it works.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Hey, if it works, it works.



Precisely!


----------



## Ditz

Just got back from a full day of skiing with my BFF. It was so much fun and I only fell a few times.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Precisely!



I just went through the thread and relived the nights in your siggy. We haven't inducted anyone into the Postwastin family as of yet. No ring of fires or OOH AH AH's yet.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I just went through the thread and relived the nights in your siggy. We haven't inducted anyone into the Postwastin family as of yet. No ring of fires or OOH AH AH's yet.



Speaking of Finding Nemo:


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Speaking of Finding Nemo:



That picture always makes me smile.


----------



## StarTunnel

Please no school. Please.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Fairywings said:


> I just went through the thread and relived the nights in your siggy. We haven't inducted anyone into the Postwastin family as of yet. No ring of fires or OOH AH AH's yet.



I forgot about the family haha


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I just went through the thread and relived the nights in your siggy. We haven't inducted anyone into the Postwastin family as of yet. No ring of fires or OOH AH AH's yet.



It's a shame, the PW family isn't as big as it used to be...


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> It's a shame, the PW family isn't as big as it used to be...



Well, it's hasn't really gotten smaller, because we haven't kicked out anyone, people have just stopped coming on. Poor you wasn't even on the family tree originally as I recall. You were just the Raggedy Doctor.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Well, it's hasn't really gotten smaller, because we haven't kicked out anyone, people have just stopped coming on. Poor you wasn't even on the family tree originally as I recall. You were just the Raggedy Doctor.



Yeah, Amy called me that....a shame I wasn't there that night.


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's pretty cool. Pretty similar, slightly different though in some ways.
> 
> Oh yes, there's lots of fighting at my school too. This is a little exaggerated on my part, but you could say, "There was a fight today." the same way you could say "It's raining." Haven't actually seen a fight at school though. Yeah, I try not to stand out.
> 
> Thanks! For a little while I was hesitant to because some people call redheads "souless gingers" but in the end I didn't care. And I haven't been called it once this year(except by my older brother - but what can you do?). My dad wants to go one year and I'm totally up for it. I'm sure it does look amazing.
> 
> I've thought about that, but never got it. I do have a Merida pin and Christmas ornament though.
> 
> I had a pretty good Christmas. We've already packed up our Christmas stuff, but I have a few disney christmas ornaments I keep as decorations in my room. My mom also keeps out her Cinderella glass slipper ornament. Valentine's Day(which I only like because my mom gives me chocolate) usually comes first, and it's probably out now, but once February 15th hits it's suddenly Easter time.



Okay... Your school does sound bad! I mean, to be able to say there was a fight... That casually?! I don't know why anyone would want to see a fight... It'd be painful. Honestly, the way I act and behave just totally stands out because I'm not getting into fights and vandalizing like most of the others.

I guess brothers are like that!! My brother is the same. You should definitely go- combine it with a trip to England too though... And maybe even France... That's the good thing about Europe that you're so close to other countries. 

Maybe as Brave gets older more merchandise will come out. I'll be looking out too. I love Disney ornaments, though unfortunately I don't have many.

That's a good idea- you may as well put your Disney decorations to good use all year round! Your mum loves Disney too?! My mum loves WDW but not actual Disney. We are packing up the decorations tomorrow. That's funny because I don't really like valentines day, since I never get valentines lol. My parents don't buy me chocolate- my dad is a cheap skate but I gotta love him for the hilarious things he does to save money!

I like Easter but I mean... 4 months away and I'm not even thinking about it! I usually go and buy a chocolate Easter egg or two before Easter to eat though lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

Looks like I missed some goodtimes on here.


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> I haven't played badminton except in Gym Class. I also love playing soccer or as the English call it football.



Soccer must be fun to play- but I'm better at sports where you don't have to tackle (aka attack lol) people. 

I also hate gym class/ PE. sport is no fun there!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> The only sport I can play is hockey. Even then, I don't have the best coordination.



My brother plays on the school hockey team. We have never tried ice hockey though. That just looks terrifying. I'm with you on the coordination thing... Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed some goodtimes on here.



Me too! I wish I'd joined earlier. This is a really friendly thread!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> Soccer must be fun to play- but I'm better at sports where you don't have to tackle (aka attack lol) people.
> 
> I also hate gym class/ PE. sport is no fun there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Soccer is fun, but l really like Volleyball. You don't have to tackle people in Volleyball either. In Gym class there are so many students who don't want to participate it makes it no fun.


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> Looks like I missed some goodtimes on here.



I know! I made so many friends on here, some I still keep in touch with.


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> Soccer is fun, but l really like Volleyball. You don't have to tackle people in Volleyball either. In Gym class there are so many students who don't want to participate it makes it no fun.



I would be one of those people lol! I try but some people are so... Competitive! Half the class just stands around especially in soccer, basketball, rounders etc. We have never played volleyball at school. It looks really hard anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Hey, so, I've kind of been lurking here for a while, and I decided to finally post something, but I wasn't sure what to post, so I'll just say hi. So, yeah, hi 
I'm Shannon, by the way


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, Amy called me that....a shame I wasn't there that night.



Abby wasn't either. She was so upset the next day.


----------



## Ditz

TylerFG said:


> I know! I made so many friends on here, some I still keep in touch with.


I hope there is still good times to come that I can be a part of.



meggiebeth said:


> I would be one of those people lol! I try but some people are so... Competitive! Half the class just stands around especially in soccer, basketball, rounders etc. We have never played volleyball at school. It looks really hard anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


At mly school which is a private school we have gym class with the boys. So there are some that are really competitive and others who just stand there. All I ask is at least you try like you say you do.


----------



## Ditz

DisneyFreak98 said:


> Hey, so, I've kind of been lurking here for a while, and I decided to finally post something, but I wasn't sure what to post, so I'll just say hi. So, yeah, hi
> I'm Shannon, by the way


Hi Shannon, nice to meet you. My name is Samantha or Sam for short.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Abby wasn't either. She was so upset the next day.



I wasn't but in retrospect, I kinda wish I was....


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Okay... Your school does sound bad! I mean, to be able to say there was a fight... That casually?! I don't know why anyone would want to see a fight... It'd be painful. Honestly, the way I act and behave just totally stands out because I'm not getting into fights and vandalizing like most of the others.
> 
> I guess brothers are like that!! My brother is the same. You should definitely go- combine it with a trip to England too though... And maybe even France... That's the good thing about Europe that you're so close to other countries.
> 
> Maybe as Brave gets older more merchandise will come out. I'll be looking out too. I love Disney ornaments, though unfortunately I don't have many.
> 
> That's a good idea- you may as well put your Disney decorations to good use all year round! Your mum loves Disney too?! My mum loves WDW but not actual Disney. We are packing up the decorations tomorrow. That's funny because I don't really like valentines day, since I never get valentines lol. My parents don't buy me chocolate- my dad is a cheap skate but I gotta love him for the hilarious things he does to save money!
> 
> I like Easter but I mean... 4 months away and I'm not even thinking about it! I usually go and buy a chocolate Easter egg or two before Easter to eat though lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yeah, it's like......it's not cool to be bad! It gets you in jail and then it's on your permanent record and then you have a ghard time getting a job! (my mom works at the court, so I get legal lessons all the time)

I so want to visit Europe one day! I've heard it's wonderful and beautiful!

Perhaps.

My mom and I are the Disney crazy ones. She's the one who plans our trips. My dad and brother like Disney, but aren't crazy about it like my mom and I are. I don'tt like the holiday either, it seems pointless to me.It sounds funny.

Yeah, I like Easter, but it's not even on the radar for me yet.


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Ditz said:


> Hi Shannon, nice to meet you. My name is Samantha or Sam for short.



Hi, Sam 
Nice to meet you, too


----------



## Fairywings

Ditz said:


> Looks like I missed some goodtimes on here.



Yeah, some REALLY funny one.


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> I hope there is still good times to come that I can be a part of.
> 
> At mly school which is a private school we have gym class with the boys. So there are some that are really competitive and others who just stand there. All I ask is at least you try like you say you do.



Me too! This thread is really awesome.

Hmmmmn, trying is important, but I guess it must be hard for someone who really hates sport.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

Ditz said:


> I hope there is still good times to come that I can be a part of.
> 
> At mly school which is a private school we have gym class with the boys. So there are some that are really competitive and others who just stand there. All I ask is at least you try like you say you do.



I hope so too, The Teen Dis is dying, sadly. It ressurects somewhat in the summer.


----------



## Ditz

DisneyFreak98 said:


> Hi, Sam
> Nice to meet you, too


I have seen you post some in the Role Playing thread.


----------



## TylerFG

DisneyFreak98 said:


> Hey, so, I've kind of been lurking here for a while, and I decided to finally post something, but I wasn't sure what to post, so I'll just say hi. So, yeah, hi
> I'm Shannon, by the way



Welcome! I'm Tyler!


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Ditz said:


> I have seen you post some in the Role Playing thread.



Yeah, my character is Amelia. Yours is Britt, right?


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> Me too! This thread is really awesome.
> 
> Hmmmmn, trying is important, but I guess it must be hard for someone who really hates sport.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


It must be.



Fairywings said:


> I hope so too, The Teen Dis is dying, sadly. It ressurects somewhat in the summer.


That is sad that it is dying. Well maybe I can be one to help it come back. I hope so because this place seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Ditz

DisneyFreak98 said:


> Yeah, my character is Amelia. Yours is Britt, right?


Yep


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's like......it's not cool to be bad! It gets you in jail and then it's on your permanent record and then you have a ghard time getting a job! (my mom works at the court, so I get legal lessons all the time)
> 
> I so want to visit Europe one day! I've heard it's wonderful and beautiful!
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> My mom and I are the Disney crazy ones. She's the one who plans our trips. My dad and brother like Disney, but aren't crazy about it like my mom and I are. I don'tt like the holiday either, it seems pointless to me.It sounds funny.
> 
> Yeah, I like Easter, but it's not even on the radar for me yet.



Haha, legal lessons? Sounds interesting. I guess your mum must see some pretty bad stuff.

It is. I've not been to much of Europe, and we are more interested in visiting the US at the moment. I really miss Florida. I really want to go to Hawaii and California too. 

That's good your mum is crazy about Disney like you. It must be nice planning trips together. I plan trips pretty much on my own because my parents don't enjoy all the planning.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyFreak98

TylerFG said:


> Welcome! I'm Tyler!



Thank you, Tyler


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I hope so too, The Teen Dis is dying, sadly. It ressurects somewhat in the summer.



Why is it dying? I guess it is one of the slower boards but I haven't been around long enough to notice any real change.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Haha, legal lessons? Sounds interesting. I guess your mum must see some pretty bad stuff.
> 
> It is. I've not been to much of Europe, and we are more interested in visiting the US at the moment. I really miss Florida. I really want to go to Hawaii and California too.
> 
> That's good your mum is crazy about Disney like you. It must be nice planning trips together. I plan trips pretty much on my own because my parents don't enjoy all the planning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It's the city court, so nothing really bad, but she does get some.......odd people from time to time.

Cali's pretty cool. Went this summer. I miss Florida too! Never been to Hawaii, but interested. This is someyhing most people don't know about me, but I took hula and tahitian(spelling?) when I was six and seven. The only dance I can remember enough to still do is He Me No Lilo(the opening song from Lilo and Stitch). I dance to it every time it comes on my Disney Pandora station.

When I was little, Mom did all the planning by herself, but I've been helping out more as I've gotten older. She still does all the booking, but I help decide days we do parks and rstaurants to go to, etc.


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Why is it dying? I guess it is one of the slower boards but I haven't been around long enough to notice any real change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



People don't get on as much through the year because of scchoolwork, extracurriculars, etc. Summer it gets busy and then it tapers off once school comes back.


----------



## Ditz

I will try and hang in there throughout the school year.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Wow glad to see this thread hasn't quite died yet haha



DisneyFreak98 said:


> Hey, so, I've kind of been lurking here for a while, and I decided to finally post something, but I wasn't sure what to post, so I'll just say hi. So, yeah, hi
> I'm Shannon, by the way



Hi Shannon! Welcome!


----------



## Fairywings

I have found the first post wasters thread looking for something else and am now transfixed


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Disney~Cutie said:


> Wow glad to see this thread hasn't quite died yet haha
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shannon! Welcome!



Hi! Thank you


----------



## Ditz

I am up way to early for a weekend.


----------



## TylerFG

I really don't get why there's so much Spectromagic hate on WDWMagic. then again, everyone on that forum is an opinionated d-bag.


----------



## Fairywings

"It's locked!"
"We're done for."
"Oh, move _over_! Alohomora!"

Having a Harry Potter obsession/movie marathon thingy. On the first one.


----------



## Fairywings

Wearing my Gryffindor scarf during the Quidditch game.


----------



## Ditz

I am watching the Ravens -Colts football game.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> That picture always makes me smile.



Me too! 



DisneyFreak98 said:


> Hey, so, I've kind of been lurking here for a while, and I decided to finally post something, but I wasn't sure what to post, so I'll just say hi. So, yeah, hi
> I'm Shannon, by the way



Hi Shannon! I am Abby!  



Fairywings said:


> Abby wasn't either. She was so upset the next day.





TylerFG said:


> I wasn't but in retrospect, I kinda wish I was....



It all started when I was PMing Erin one day. I was asking for advice about something and she said that I made her feel old. So, I started calling her Granny. So, then she said that if she as the Granny then I was like the really hyper baby of the family. So, I brought that subject over to the actual PW and it stuck!



Fairywings said:


> I have found the first post wasters thread looking for something else and am now transfixed



AH! I still have it under my subscribed...I go back and read it for laughs. We were so awkward at first. All we did was post MLP gifs and such. And I had HORRIBLE grammar! Haha. I remember the whole point of me starting it was just so I could get more posts. Because it was awkward to just start commenting on random threads just to get your post numbers up. SO, I made a thread that had that purpose! But, it has become SO much more!

It is really sad though that a lot of people have moved on. I have not seen Erin, Sars, Olivia, Becca, or dizguy2319 (his name has escaped me! AH!) in a while plus a few others. So depressing


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I am obsessed with Sorcerer Radio! ALL DISNEY MUSIC ALL DAY EVERY DAY! Please hold while I HYPERVENTILATE!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shannon! I am Abby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all started when I was PMing Erin one day. I was asking for advice about something and she said that I made her feel old. So, I started calling her Granny. So, then she said that if she as the Granny then I was like the really hyper baby of the family. So, I brought that subject over to the actual PW and it stuck!
> 
> 
> 
> AH! I still have it under my subscribed...I go back and read it for laughs. We were so awkward at first. All we did was post MLP gifs and such. And I had HORRIBLE grammar! Haha. I remember the whole point of me starting it was just so I could get more posts. Because it was awkward to just start commenting on random threads just to get your post numbers up. SO, I made a thread that had that purpose! But, it has become SO much more!
> 
> It is really sad though that a lot of people have moved on. I have not seen Erin, Sars, Olivia, Becca, or dizguy2319 (his name has escaped me! AH!) in a while plus a few others. So depressing



I don't remember it that way. As I remember, you were being called the baby of the family, so I asked Erin where the rest of ranked. But maybe your side came first.

I read it and I was so sad that I missed some of that stuff because I hadn't yet discovered the Teen Boards.

His name was Dan. I miss my family.


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Sledding with two-year-olds is exhausting. They take absolutely forever to walk up that hill. 
But they are adorable in their snowsuits. Like litle marshmallows


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> I don't remember it that way. As I remember, you were being called the baby of the family, so I asked Erin where the rest of ranked. But maybe your side came first.
> 
> I read it and I was so sad that I missed some of that stuff because I hadn't yet discovered the Teen Boards.
> 
> His name was Dan. I miss my family.



Hmmm...maybe that was it. It all blurs together.  Side note: does anyone feel like they need an in between laughing smilie? Because most of the time I am not CRACKING UP, but I do not want to just settle for a winkie face either!

Aw! I do not even remember that! I thought you were there from the beginning!

DAN! That was it!

Me too!


----------



## TylerFG

Becca and Sarah are still around, I talk to them often on Twitter and Instagram. Amy (AKA Erin) on the other hand is pretty much gone. Haven't heard from her in months. She stopped going on Twitter, tumblr, answering my texts, everything. I sent her a DM but she never even saw it. I miss her...


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I am obsessed with Sorcerer Radio! ALL DISNEY MUSIC ALL DAY EVERY DAY! Please hold while I HYPERVENTILATE!



I uually go on Subsonic Radio, but they only have a few stations. They just got rid of the Background music station, which usually played the same cheesy Area music that I could never figure out where in WDW they played it, but still bugged me, so I don't really miss it.


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Hmmm...maybe that was it. It all blurs together.  Side note: does anyone feel like they need an in between laughing smilie? Because most of the time I am not CRACKING UP, but I do not want to just settle for a winkie face either!
> 
> Aw! I do not even remember that! I thought you were there from the beginning!
> 
> DAN! That was it!
> 
> Me too!



We do need one of those. Like a giggling or a chuckling or a snickering smilie.

No, I jumped in I think arouund the early-mid section of the thread, and even then, my posting was sparing, as I was shy back then.

I know! It's like, where have they gone? Why have they left me? I know it's probably because orf school and RL, but that doesn't stop me from missing them.



TylerFG said:


> Becca and Sarah are still around, I talk to them often on Twitter and Instagram. Amy (AKA Erin) on the other hand is pretty much gone. Haven't heard from her in months. She stopped going on Twitter, tumblr, answering my texts, everything. I sent her a DM but she never even saw it. I miss her...



I've seen Becca and Sars and Robyn on here occasionally. I miss Amy/Erin a whole lot too. She was a good friend and writer.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I've seen Becca and Sars and Robyn on here occasionally. I miss Amy/Erin a whole lot too. She was a good friend and writer.



Yeah, they're usually on Twitter these days, but they haven't forgotton about you guys, so don't worry. As for Amy, I really wish she would come back one of these days. Without getting into anything personal, she meant a lot to me as a friend.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Yeah, they're usually on Twitter these days, but they haven't forgotton about you guys, so don't worry. As for Amy, I really wish she would come back one of these days. Without getting into anything personal, she meant a lot to me as a friend.



I wishe she would come back to. Sometimes I kind of thought of her as a mentor of sorts.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> I wishe she would come back to. Sometimes I kind of thought of her as a mentor of sorts.



Yeah, she was very kind of sweet, but in all honestly, I wish she could've at least said *why* she would leave.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

TylerFG said:


> Becca and Sarah are still around, I talk to them often on Twitter and Instagram. Amy (AKA Erin) on the other hand is pretty much gone. Haven't heard from her in months. She stopped going on Twitter, tumblr, answering my texts, everything. I sent her a DM but she never even saw it. I miss her...





TylerFG said:


> I uually go on Subsonic Radio, but they only have a few stations. They just got rid of the Background music station, which usually played the same cheesy Area music that I could never figure out where in WDW they played it, but still bugged me, so I don't really miss it.





Fairywings said:


> We do need one of those. Like a giggling or a chuckling or a snickering smilie.
> 
> No, I jumped in I think arouund the early-mid section of the thread, and even then, my posting was sparing, as I was shy back then.
> 
> I know! It's like, where have they gone? Why have they left me? I know it's probably because orf school and RL, but that doesn't stop me from missing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Becca and Sars and Robyn on here occasionally. I miss Amy/Erin a whole lot too. She was a good friend and writer.





TylerFG said:


> Yeah, they're usually on Twitter these days, but they haven't forgotton about you guys, so don't worry. As for Amy, I really wish she would come back one of these days. Without getting into anything personal, she meant a lot to me as a friend.





Fairywings said:


> I wishe she would come back to. Sometimes I kind of thought of her as a mentor of sorts.





TylerFG said:


> Yeah, she was very kind of sweet, but in all honestly, I wish she could've at least said *why* she would leave.



BAH! You guys are making me depressed!!! 

I MISS THEM!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> BAH! You guys are making me depressed!!!
> 
> I MISS THEM!!!!!



Sorry!


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> BAH! You guys are making me depressed!!!
> 
> I MISS THEM!!!!!



Try spending a day in my shoes...


----------



## Fairywings

"Longbottom's neglected his earmuffs."
"No ma'am, he just fainted."
"Eh, just leave him there."

This was probably Professor Sprout's best line that I can remember.

In number 2 now.


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> It's the city court, so nothing really bad, but she does get some.......odd people from time to time.
> 
> Cali's pretty cool. Went this summer. I miss Florida too! Never been to Hawaii, but interested. This is someyhing most people don't know about me, but I took hula and tahitian(spelling?) when I was six and seven. The only dance I can remember enough to still do is He Me No Lilo(the opening song from Lilo and Stitch). I dance to it every time it comes on my Disney Pandora station.
> 
> When I was little, Mom did all the planning by herself, but I've been helping out more as I've gotten older. She still does all the booking, but I help decide days we do parks and rstaurants to go to, etc.



See, you're so close to everything! Very lucky! My dad has been to San Francisco and goes on about how great it was. I would like to visit Disneyland too. I want to visit loads of places in the US- the east coast looks great. My mum lived in Canada as a young child and said it was beautiful so I really want to go there too.

I know the song Nani sings to Lilo- is it Aloha Oe? So cute! I can just imagine you suddenly getting up and grooving to He Me No Lilo as it randomly comes onto the radio! Lol!

Is it just you and your mum that go? I go with my parents and two brothers, one of which dislikes Disney so you can imagine how great that was. He kept swearing all through the Dream Along With Mickey show. Really embarrassing.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Omg school tomorrow. Is it just me that hates going back after a holiday? I'm dreading it. I have French too, and I really dislike my teacher. She's really mean to me and she picks on me loads ugh.

She's the first teacher I've ever had that's just clearly nasty to me. Why be a teacher if your gonna make people miserable? French was my favourite lesson.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm watching the Here Comes Honey Boo Boo marathon oh my goodness


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> See, you're so close to everything! Very lucky! My dad has been to San Francisco and goes on about how great it was. I would like to visit Disneyland too. I want to visit loads of places in the US- the east coast looks great. My mum lived in Canada as a young child and said it was beautiful so I really want to go there too.
> 
> I know the song Nani sings to Lilo- is it Aloha Oe? So cute! I can just imagine you suddenly getting up and grooving to He Me No Lilo as it randomly comes onto the radio! Lol!
> 
> Is it just you and your mum that go? I go with my parents and two brothers, one of which dislikes Disney so you can imagine how great that was. He kept swearing all through the Dream Along With Mickey show. Really embarrassing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



There's a bunch of places I still want to go to, though we've had a few pretty good vacations.

I think that's what it's called. I'm not typically one to make waves or get up and dance but I make exceptions for that song, when I'm alone in my room.

No, we all go as a famiy. We all like to go. Ugh, I'm sure that sucks. How could you swear in Disney with the amount of little kids that are there? It's unimaginable.


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> No, we all go as a famiy. We all like to go. Ugh, I'm sure that sucks. How could you swear in Disney with the amount of little kids that are there? It's unimaginable.



I remember running into parents who threatened to _beat_ their kids in WDW last time I was there. Disgusts me.


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Omg school tomorrow. Is it just me that hates going back after a holiday? I'm dreading it. I have French too, and I really dislike my teacher. She's really mean to me and she picks on me loads ugh.
> 
> She's the first teacher I've ever had that's just clearly nasty to me. Why be a teacher if your gonna make people miserable? French was my favourite lesson.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



In school I'm basically stressed out all the time because I don't do well socially and I've got anxiety. But I keep up with my studies okay. Still, my favorite times of the year are summers and breaks where I don't have to worry. Then it's mostly "Hakuna Matata". So, I'm really not looking forward to going back to school.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I remember running into parents who threatened to _beat_ their kids in WDW last time I was there. Disgusts me.



Seriously? People suck. And my parents wonder why I spend more time in my (wonderful) room than in "the land of the living".


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Seriously? People suck. And my parents wonder why I spend more time in my (wonderful) room than in "the land of the living".



Ugh, I hear ya...


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> In school I'm basically stressed out all the time because I don't do well socially and I've got anxiety. But I keep up with my studies okay. Still, my favorite times of the year are summers and breaks where I don't have to worry. Then it's mostly "Hakuna Matata". So, I'm really not looking forward to going back to school.



Omg, we are like the same. I have really bad anxiety too. I have friends but a lot of them I don't like- if you know what I mean. What do you get anxiety about? For me, it's not so much the work but more the social side of things. I don't like even walking into the school hall for exams (100s of people) so I do them in the library instead. But my school is terrible and the girls are really... Nasty, and cruel. Quite a lot of them anyway.

It's good you can keep up with your studies- I know how difficult it can be when you're worried a lot of the time. Disney planning makes me more relaxed XD

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> I remember running into parents who threatened to beat their kids in WDW last time I was there. Disgusts me.



Isn't that illegal? I hate corporal punishment- you'd just feel threatened all the time. But it's getting the balance right. A teacher got fired from her job for hugging a 6 year old who was crying. For safety reasons.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> Isn't that illegal? I hate corporal punishment- you'd just feel threatened all the time. But it's getting the balance right. A teacher got fired from her job for hugging a 6 year old who was crying. For safety reasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Idk, but its still awful, espeiaaly in the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Omg, we are like the same. I have really bad anxiety too. I have friends but a lot of them I don't like- if you know what I mean. What do you get anxiety about? For me, it's not so much the work but more the social side of things. I don't like even walking into the school hall for exams (100s of people) so I do them in the library instead. But my school is terrible and the girls are really... Nasty, and cruel. Quite a lot of them anyway.
> 
> It's good you can keep up with your studies- I know how difficult it can be when you're worried a lot of the time. Disney planning makes me more relaxed XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It's the social aspect. I don't like crowds very much, and every day there are clamoring, crazy, cursing crowds in every school hallway and staircase. And I have a lot of issues, including oversensitive senses, so it's also pretty uncomfortable to just be there. Thankfully, I can eat lunch in the library instead of the cafeteria. And my general opinion is that a lot of people are jerks.


----------



## Ditz

School sucks. I'd much rather be at the beach, on the slopes or at WDW.


----------



## StarTunnel

I actually like school.  I just don't like waking up early.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> I actually like school.  I just don't like waking up early.



Same. I like learning, and I enjoy the extra curriculars I do. Waking up early is definitely difficult though


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> Same. I like learning, and I enjoy the extra curriculars I do. Waking up early is definitely difficult though



I Could do without the homework too though.


----------



## Ditz

I don't mind the learning either. It's all the drama that I can't stand.


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> I don't mind the learning either. It's all the drama that I can't stand.



This.

In lighter news, I just had my first piano lesson at a different place (still doing my drums lessons where I've always done them.) and the plaze is AMAZING.


----------



## Ditz

Where is everyone?


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> Where is everyone?



I'm here!


----------



## Ditz

Good, everytime I have checked in it seemed so dead around thee tb.


----------



## Fairywings

An all together dreary first day of school. The weather itself was the dreariest. Gray skies, wind, and rain varying from sprinkling to actually rain all day. Not to mention cold.

And I have math homework.


----------



## Ditz

It was cold at the bus stop this morning. I can't wait till I get a car and can drive to school.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> I Could do without the homework too though.



Yes, homework is quite an inconvenience


----------



## Ditz

I also hate homework. Keeps me away from the important things like The Dis.


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> It's the social aspect. I don't like crowds very much, and every day there are clamoring, crazy, cursing crowds in every school hallway and staircase. And I have a lot of issues, including oversensitive senses, so it's also pretty uncomfortable to just be there. Thankfully, I can eat lunch in the library instead of the cafeteria. And my general opinion is that a lot of people are jerks.



I totally get where you're coming from. School just isn't easy for some- me or you. It's nice that I know it's not just me now- it seems like sometimes it is. Everyone acts like hobos at my school too so I totally get what you're saying. I can't stand that the school locks us outside at break and lunch, and locks the toilets so we physically can't get in. Feels more like a prison than a school and I can't wait to leave...! I bet it's illegal what they're doing anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> Where is everyone?



Bonsoir! C'est moi, Meg! Je suis presente!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> I totally get where you're coming from. School just isn't easy for some- me or you. It's nice that I know it's not just me now- it seems like sometimes it is. Everyone acts like hobos at my school too so I totally get what you're saying. I can't stand that the school locks us outside at break and lunch, and locks the toilets so we physically can't get in. Feels more like a prison than a school and I can't wait to leave...! I bet it's illegal what they're doing anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



They lock you out? Even when it's cold and/or raining? What happens if you have to use the restroom?


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Yes, homework is quite an inconvenience



I hate homework, especially over Christmas- I mean really?! I was up in Scotland for most of it and didn't want to do homework then. 

Most homework is pointless, and doesn't help me at all. Some is helpful. 

Omg I love that Disney world is doing a rare characters week and I hope it's when I go! I would have liked them to do the Year of a Million Dreams thing though, that was awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> They lock you out? Even when it's cold and/or raining? What happens if you have to use the restroom?



Well, you have to wait till the caretaker comes and let's you in. And you have to get a note from your teacher to get a key to get into the restroom. So if your teacher won't give you a note and you're desperate...? I just think it's cruel.

Yup, we've been pushed out in rain and snow. There is the cafeteria that is open but it's always so busy and no tables are free so we don't have much choice.

As soon as I've left the school I am going to write to the government and ofsted and complain, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Well, you have to wait till the caretaker comes and let's you in. And you have to get a note from your teacher to get a key to get into the restroom. So if your teacher won't give you a note and you're desperate...? I just think it's cruel.
> 
> Yup, we've been pushed out in rain and snow. There is the cafeteria that is open but it's always so busy and no tables are free so we don't have much choice.
> 
> As soon as I've left the school I am going to write to the government and ofsted and complain, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Wow, That really, really, really, _really_ sucks. Just saying.


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Wow, That really, really, really, really sucks. Just saying.



Ikr!

Can I just ask... This sounds really stupid... But are your schools just like the ones in the movies? Do you wear your own clothes and leave class when the bell rings and have lockers and get a yellow bus to school?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ditz

Sorry for jumping in. My school is a Private School and yes we have lockers and there is 1 bus that I ride on. We also have uniforms.


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Ikr!
> 
> Can I just ask... This sounds really stupid... But are your schools just like the ones in the movies? Do you wear your own clothes and leave class when the bell rings and have lockers and get a yellow bus to school?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Some of it's true. 

Our school buses are yellow, though to me they sometimes look more like yellow-orange. 

We have bells that ring at the beginning and end of class. 

But, at least where I live, we have uniforms. We can wear solid color turtlenecks, Oxford style button up shirts, or polo(golf) shirts. We can also wear khaki, navy or black pants, capris, shorts and skirts(at least knee length for the girls). Outerwear has to be solid color or school approved(basically school or college sweatshirts), and we have to be wearing a belt, and we can wear any kind of shoe or sock but they have to match. And of course there's rules about hair and facial hair. So, we sort of have uniforms, but we have a little bit of options.


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> Sorry for jumping in. My school is a Private School and yes we have lockers and there is 1 bus that I ride on. We also have uniforms.



What are your uniforms like? Are they just shorts and a polo shirt or something?

We have to wear black skirts, a button up blouse, a tie (or cravat- the stupidest thing ever quite literally) and a blazer. It looks hideous lol. I always thought wearing home clothes was better. I think if we stuck to shorts/ trousers/ skirts and basic polo shirt it would be so much smarter.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Some of it's true.
> 
> Our school buses are yellow, though to me they sometimes look more like yellow-orange.
> 
> We have bells that ring at the beginning and end of class.
> 
> But, at least where I live, we have uniforms. We can wear solid color turtlenecks, Oxford style button up shirts, or polo(golf) shirts. We can also wear khaki, navy or black pants, capris, shorts and skirts(at least knee length for the girls). Outerwear has to be solid color or school approved(basically school or college sweatshirts), and we have to be wearing a belt, and we can wear any kind of shoe or sock but they have to match. And of course there's rules about hair and facial hair. So, we sort of have uniforms, but we have a little bit of options.



See, that sounds like a good uniform! At least you get some freedom to choose your clothes... But what is the point of having to wear a belt? Lol. I'll have to post a picture of my hideous uniform since it sounds so terrible compared to yours. 

When we think of American schools, we think of people wearing their own clothes and getting yellow busses to school. It's interesting that it often isn't like that!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> See, that sounds like a good uniform! At least you get some freedom to choose your clothes... But what is the point of having to wear a belt? Lol. I'll have to post a picture of my hideous uniform since it sounds so terrible compared to yours.
> 
> When we think of American schools, we think of people wearing their own clothes and getting yellow busses to school. It's interesting that it often isn't like that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



See, I guess the uniform is supposed to help us get used to dressing like that for when we enter the work place or something like that. But I also think they're trying to prevent the students from having gang signs/colors as much as possible. That's why it's a rule that we can only have the really thin headbands, not the wider ones. (And, at least in my school, the belts, while adding to the business factor, helps keep the boys' pants up. It's this really stupid fad for the guys to 'sag" their pants and show off their basketball shorts. As if that's at all cool or attractive and something you're definitely not going to regret doing later off in like. Thankfully not everyone does it. As far as I know, none of the kids in the advanced classes do.)

Well, it does feel kind of free just hearing about yours.

I find it funny, just in general, how sometimes we just get these ideas handed to us over and over about a person/place/thing(maybe I should have just gone with "noun") and then when we see it for ourselves we find there are similarities as well as differences in what we were told. It's actually quite interesting.


----------



## StarTunnel

meggiebeth said:


> Ikr!
> 
> Can I just ask... This sounds really stupid... But are your schools just like the ones in the movies? Do you wear your own clothes and leave class when the bell rings and have lockers and get a yellow bus to school?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Trust me, it's not stupid at all, I have these kinds of questions for my friend in Scotland all the time.  At my school we wear our own clothes, but no tiny shorts or shirts that aren't at least three fingers wide at the strap, and we have a bell that just sounds like a really loud BOOP noise three times when class starts and ends.  We have nice big lockers and instead of yellow buses we use city buses to go to school.  Our passing periods are 5 minutes long so we have that long to get back and forth to class which is good considering our campus is pretty big.


----------



## Fairywings

StarTunnel said:


> Trust me, it's not stupid at all, I have these kinds of questions for my friend in Scotland all the time.  At my school we wear our own clothes, but no tiny shorts or shirts that aren't at least three fingers wide at the strap, and we have a bell that just sounds like a really loud BOOP noise three times when class starts and ends.  We have nice big lockers and instead of yellow buses we use city buses to go to school.  Our passing periods are 5 minutes long so we have that long to get back and forth to class which is good considering our campus is pretty big.



The elementary school kids in my area can dress like Chacha(or whatever you're called at this point ), and we've got the same time limit for passing periods.

Our campus has two stories and several "portables" or outdoor portable classrooms, so it's pretty big too. We have 2000+ students maybe, give or take a hundred or two.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> Ikr!
> 
> Can I just ask... This sounds really stupid... But are your schools just like the ones in the movies? Do you wear your own clothes and leave class when the bell rings and have lockers and get a yellow bus to school?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yup, my school is pretty much like this! We take a yellow school bus, bells that ring when we need to be in class, and no uniforms. (Really, it's not as lovely as it may sound) 

But just like Chacha (Startunnel) said, the clothing has restrictions. At our school, no pajamas (which is a rule broken daily anyway), no shorts or skirts or anything above your fingertips and no spaghetti straps. We also have 5 minutes in between classes


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> See, I guess the uniform is supposed to help us get used to dressing like that for when we enter the work place or something like that. But I also think they're trying to prevent the students from having gang signs/colors as much as possible. That's why it's a rule that we can only have the really thin headbands, not the wider ones. (And, at least in my school, the belts, while adding to the business factor, helps keep the boys' pants up. It's this really stupid fad for the guys to 'sag" their pants and show off their basketball shorts. As if that's at all cool or attractive and something you're definitely not going to regret doing later off in like. Thankfully not everyone does it. As far as I know, none of the kids in the advanced classes do.)
> 
> Well, it does feel kind of free just hearing about yours.
> 
> I find it funny, just in general, how sometimes we just get these ideas handed to us over and over about a person/place/thing(maybe I should have just gone with "noun") and then when we see it for ourselves we find there are similarities as well as differences in what we were told. It's actually quite interesting.



That's the excuse my school uses too- but most people don't work in shirts and ties so I think it's silly. Oh that sucks, so you can't wear thick hair bands or hair bows or anything like that? Oh, I know what you mean about the boys with their trousers hanging down, that happens here and it is just gross. I mean get some self respect people, no one wants to see your underwear. It even happens with our school uniform. Actually, even with girls, they roll their skirts up so short that they look more like belts.

The girls at my school went through this phase of dying their hair bright red, and I'm just like, seriously? My 'friend' (she's mean to me) died her hair black and I think that is kind of gross too. She looks a bit like Ursula now (no offense to her.)

I know- it is interesting. I have never really met and gotten to know an American so I just assume they are like the people in the movies. I spoke to a few Southern Americans in WDW and loved their accents. I have wanted to move to America, thinking it is better than here, but I think is is also more dangerous. By a lot.

What irritates me is that the evil people in movies are often British! I mean what's so evil about us?!?!?! And apparently our teeth are bad- that's the stereotype. A lot of people here do stereotype Americans as being overweight but I know that isn't true. I was depressed at WDW because loads of Americans were really tanned and I was so pale. Our weather is horrid here... Rain rain rain.



			
				StarTunnel said:
			
		

> Trust me, it's not stupid at all, I have these kinds of questions for my friend in Scotland all the time.  At my school we wear our own clothes, but no tiny shorts or shirts that aren't at least three fingers wide at the strap, and we have a bell that just sounds like a really loud BOOP noise three times when class starts and ends.  We have nice big lockers and instead of yellow buses we use city buses to go to school.  Our passing periods are 5 minutes long so we have that long to get back and forth to class which is good considering our campus is pretty big.



You mean your Scottish friend asks you or you ask her? My dad is Scottish and so we go up there a lot but it is pretty similar school-wise to England. Scotland is very patriotic though. 

So does that mean that if you had a dress that was perfectly decent but thin on the shoulder straps you couldn't wear it? I have loads of thin-strapped dresses. 

We don't have passing periods and our lessons are 100 minutes long so it gets tiresome learning about the same subject for so long. Do you get to choose classes? When we get to age 15 (year 10) we can choose 'options'. We got three because my school is stupid. I chose history, French and art. We also have to do English, maths, science, ict and workskills, and religious studies and PE. I think it's unfair having to learn about religion with no choice and I would no way do PE if there was a choice.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Yup, my school is pretty much like this! We take a yellow school bus, bells that ring when we need to be in class, and no uniforms. (Really, it's not as lovely as it may sound)
> 
> But just like Chacha (Startunnel) said, the clothing has restrictions. At our school, no pajamas (which is a rule broken daily anyway), no shorts or skirts or anything above your fingertips and no spaghetti straps. We also have 5 minutes in between classes



I guess no uniform would get boring after a while. So Startunnel is 'Chacha'? (I'm guessing it's a nickname?) nice to meet you Chacha lol. It's nice putting names to usernames. 

What do you mean anything above your fingertips? Oh no, no skirts?! That's unfair! So you have to wear trousers basically! Omg who would wear pajamas to school?! Everyone at mine is obsessed with 'onesies'- and I think they're just hideous. Do you know what I'm talking about lol?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> I guess no uniform would get boring after a while. So Startunnel is 'Chacha'? (I'm guessing it's a nickname?) nice to meet you Chacha lol. It's nice putting names to usernames.
> 
> What do you mean anything above your fingertips? Oh no, no skirts?! That's unfair! So you have to wear trousers basically! Omg who would wear pajamas to school?! Everyone at mine is obsessed with 'onesies'- and I think they're just hideous. Do you know what I'm talking about lol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think I know what you're talking about with the onesie haha!! But with the skirt thing, like you can wear skirts, but when you put your arms at your side, the skirt can't be shorter than the ends of your fingertips, if that makes sense.


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> That's the excuse my school uses too- but most people don't work in shirts and ties so I think it's silly. Oh that sucks, so you can't wear thick hair bands or hair bows or anything like that? Oh, I know what you mean about the boys with their trousers hanging down, that happens here and it is just gross. I mean get some self respect people, no one wants to see your underwear. It even happens with our school uniform. Actually, even with girls, they roll their skirts up so short that they look more like belts.
> 
> The girls at my school went through this phase of dying their hair bright red, and I'm just like, seriously? My 'friend' (she's mean to me) died her hair black and I think that is kind of gross too. She looks a bit like Ursula now (no offense to her.)
> 
> I know- it is interesting. I have never really met and gotten to know an American so I just assume they are like the people in the movies. I spoke to a few Southern Americans in WDW and loved their accents. I have wanted to move to America, thinking it is better than here, but I think is is also more dangerous. By a lot.
> 
> What irritates me is that the evil people in movies are often British! I mean what's so evil about us?!?!?! And apparently our teeth are bad- that's the stereotype. A lot of people here do stereotype Americans as being overweight but I know that isn't true. I was depressed at WDW because loads of Americans were really tanned and I was so pale. Our weather is horrid here... Rain rain rain.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean your Scottish friend asks you or you ask her? My dad is Scottish and so we go up there a lot but it is pretty similar school-wise to England. Scotland is very patriotic though.
> 
> So does that mean that if you had a dress that was perfectly decent but thin on the shoulder straps you couldn't wear it? I have loads of thin-strapped dresses.
> 
> We don't have passing periods and our lessons are 100 minutes long so it gets tiresome learning about the same subject for so long. Do you get to choose classes? When we get to age 15 (year 10) we can choose 'options'. We got three because my school is stupid. I chose history, French and art. We also have to do English, maths, science, ict and workskills, and religious studies and PE. I think it's unfair having to learn about religion with no choice and I would no way do PE if there was a choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We get, like, thin headbands with or without bows/flowers, and bow/flower hair clips. It is gross. Girls don't do that, but some girls like to unbutton their polos or partially unbutton their shirts and wear tank tops underneath.

Bright red looks good on Ariel and other movie characters, but not typically real people. I use monthly dyes, my mom doesn't let me use the permanent dyes and I kinda like it that way. It's healthier for hair.

It is kinda cool. And it can be kinda dangerous. You may have heard about the recent tragedies. But I think, for the most part, my neighborhood is okay. You wouldn't catch me out alone at night, but I guess I feel relatively safe.

A lot of evil people in movies are British. I guess if it's set in Britain, then it makes sense, like Bond or the recent Sherlock Holmes movies. I don't know why. Maybe your accent?(it is very cool) There are overweght Americans, but it's more dependant on how the parents let their children eat than what the country does. And if it makes you feel better, I don't tan well, I'm always pale. Or sunburned. This holiday for me was grayer than usual. But, on the other hand, I had my first white christmas, so I guess you gotta lose to get sometimes.

On the dress? Yeah. (At least, that's how it is for the elementary kids, and they sound like they have a similar dress code to these guys)

In my school, the first, second, and fourth classes, or periods, are around 90 minutes long, and third is (I think)180 minutes because we have four lunch times instead of everyone eating at the same time, and each time period is 30 minutes long. There's also the few minutes the give everyone to get there and back. We have what's called "electives" and they aren't limited, but they have to fit your schedule, and there's a certain amount of different types of classes you have to take. I would not do PE either, but we have to have some sort of sport or physical activity by the time we graduate. And religion isn't even offered at school I don't think.


----------



## StarTunnel

meggiebeth said:


> That's the excuse my school uses too- but most people don't work in shirts and ties so I think it's silly. Oh that sucks, so you can't wear thick hair bands or hair bows or anything like that? Oh, I know what you mean about the boys with their trousers hanging down, that happens here and it is just gross. I mean get some self respect people, no one wants to see your underwear. It even happens with our school uniform. Actually, even with girls, they roll their skirts up so short that they look more like belts.
> 
> The girls at my school went through this phase of dying their hair bright red, and I'm just like, seriously? My 'friend' (she's mean to me) died her hair black and I think that is kind of gross too. She looks a bit like Ursula now (no offense to her.)
> 
> I know- it is interesting. I have never really met and gotten to know an American so I just assume they are like the people in the movies. I spoke to a few Southern Americans in WDW and loved their accents. I have wanted to move to America, thinking it is better than here, but I think is is also more dangerous. By a lot.
> 
> What irritates me is that the evil people in movies are often British! I mean what's so evil about us?!?!?! And apparently our teeth are bad- that's the stereotype. A lot of people here do stereotype Americans as being overweight but I know that isn't true. I was depressed at WDW because loads of Americans were really tanned and I was so pale. Our weather is horrid here... Rain rain rain.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean your Scottish friend asks you or you ask her? My dad is Scottish and so we go up there a lot but it is pretty similar school-wise to England. Scotland is very patriotic though.
> 
> So does that mean that if you had a dress that was perfectly decent but thin on the shoulder straps you couldn't wear it? I have loads of thin-strapped dresses.
> 
> We don't have passing periods and our lessons are 100 minutes long so it gets tiresome learning about the same subject for so long. Do you get to choose classes? When we get to age 15 (year 10) we can choose 'options'. We got three because my school is stupid. I chose history, French and art. We also have to do English, maths, science, ict and workskills, and religious studies and PE. I think it's unfair having to learn about religion with no choice and I would no way do PE if there was a choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It's definitely dangerous in this country depending on where you live.  Lots of gun violence.  My friend from Scotland used to hit me up with questions a lot.  At my school we are allowed to pick what we call Electives, which are our version of your "Options." Since high school goes from ages 15ish to 18, (four years) we need to take 4 years of English, 3 of Science, 3 of Social Studies, and 3 of Math.  I usually take a study period so I can get homework done, and I take engineering courses and Spanish class. We are required to take PE, but let's face it, it doesn't do much, considering the fact that in accordance with the stereotype, many Americans are overweight.  But, then again, there are some overweight people who are as healthy as a horse. And you would have to wear some kind of shrug over the dress to cover the fact that the dress has thin straps.  I've gotten away with thin strapped dresses though, it sort of depends on how appropriate it is overall.


----------



## StarTunnel

Fairywings said:


> The elementary school kids in my area can dress like Chacha(or whatever you're called at this point ), and we've got the same time limit for passing periods.
> 
> Our campus has two stories and several "portables" or outdoor portable classrooms, so it's pretty big too. We have 2000+ students maybe, give or take a hundred or two.



You can just call me Jey.  I got tired of Chacha.


----------



## Fairywings

StarTunnel said:


> You can just call me Jey.  I got tired of Chacha.



Oh, okay. Hi Jey.

I'm still Wings, though recently I've been thinking of getting or using an actual nickname, not just part of my username that has a little meaning.


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> What are your uniforms like? Are they just shorts and a polo shirt or something?
> 
> We have to wear black skirts, a button up blouse, a tie (or cravat- the stupidest thing ever quite literally) and a blazer. It looks hideous lol. I always thought wearing home clothes was better. I think if we stuck to shorts/ trousers/ skirts and basic polo shirt it would be so much smarter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


It is a gray skirt that you have to wear shorts under and the top is a blue/gray button down blouse shirt. The good thing as a Senior(Which I am Next Year), you can wear what ever you want if it is considered business casual.


----------



## Ditz

Hi Jey, I am Samantha but call me Sam.


----------



## PlutotheGreat

So I just returned after a few months and decided to post here to meet some new people. So...hi everyone.


----------



## StarTunnel

Ditz said:


> Hi Jey, I am Samantha but call me Sam.



Hiya.  Buisiness casual?  Yeeks, I can't imagine dressing like that every day.
I wear jeans basically every day.


----------



## Ditz

PlutotheGreat said:


> So I just returned after a few months and decided to post here to meet some new people. So...hi everyone.


Hi . I am Samantha or just Sam.



StarTunnel said:


> Hiya.  Buisiness casual?  Yeeks, I can't imagine dressing like that every day.
> I wear jeans basically every day.


Alot of the Senior Guys where Khakis and a button down to and tie and the Senior girls where either a skirt or slacks and a blouse or/and sweater.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> You can just call me Jey.  I got tired of Chacha.



I'll remember that haha! 



PlutotheGreat said:


> So I just returned after a few months and decided to post here to meet some new people. So...hi everyone.



Hello!


----------



## Fairywings

PlutotheGreat said:


> So I just returned after a few months and decided to post here to meet some new people. So...hi everyone.



Hey!


----------



## Ditz

*Here is what I have to wear to school each day minus the Navy Blue sweater. I only wear that when it is really cold.
*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oooooops wrong thread ignore me


----------



## Ditz

I really need some coffee.


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> *Here is what I have to wear to school each day minus the Navy Blue sweater. I only wear that when it is really cold.
> *



You look nice!

anyway, mine's a private school, and we don't have to wear any uniforms. But my school is, and pardon my language, a total ****hole.


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I think I know what you're talking about with the onesie haha!! But with the skirt thing, like you can wear skirts, but when you put your arms at your side, the skirt can't be shorter than the ends of your fingertips, if that makes sense.



Oh, that does make sense! What if someone's arms are really long now, that's not fair haha!

Schools near my area have actually made girls wear long tartan skirts going right down to their feet, because they wore their skirts so short. But it looks so hideous- the long skirt.



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> We get, like, thin headbands with or without bows/flowers, and bow/flower hair clips. It is gross. Girls don't do that, but some girls like to unbutton their polos or partially unbutton their shirts and wear tank tops underneath.
> 
> Bright red looks good on Ariel and other movie characters, but not typically real people. I use monthly dyes, my mom doesn't let me use the permanent dyes and I kinda like it that way. It's healthier for hair.
> 
> It is kinda cool. And it can be kinda dangerous. You may have heard about the recent tragedies. But I think, for the most part, my neighborhood is okay. You wouldn't catch me out alone at night, but I guess I feel relatively safe.
> 
> A lot of evil people in movies are British. I guess if it's set in Britain, then it makes sense, like Bond or the recent Sherlock Holmes movies. I don't know why. Maybe your accent?(it is very cool) There are overweght Americans, but it's more dependant on how the parents let their children eat than what the country does. And if it makes you feel better, I don't tan well, I'm always pale. Or sunburned. This holiday for me was grayer than usual. But, on the other hand, I had my first white christmas, so I guess you gotta lose to get sometimes.
> 
> On the dress? Yeah. (At least, that's how it is for the elementary kids, and they sound like they have a similar dress code to these guys)
> 
> In my school, the first, second, and fourth classes, or periods, are around 90 minutes long, and third is (I think)180 minutes because we have four lunch times instead of everyone eating at the same time, and each time period is 30 minutes long. There's also the few minutes the give everyone to get there and back. We have what's called "electives" and they aren't limited, but they have to fit your schedule, and there's a certain amount of different types of classes you have to take. I would not do PE either, but we have to have some sort of sport or physical activity by the time we graduate. And religion isn't even offered at school I don't think.



We get girls that doodle on their shirts and all sorts. I mean, don't they have any self respect lol! No one really has bright red as a natural hair colour- and by bright red I mean literally bright red, so unflattering. I mean, at least you dye your hair a more subtle, natural looking and pretty red (after all I don't think they died hair in Merida's days!)

We have heard a lot about the recent tragedies- so sad. I just find it unsettling that people carry guns around in their bags and things. We don't have many guns here. They are hard to obtain. But I've also heard about these horrible fights with blades and things. 

Most people's accents here aren't the stereotypical ones you hear on the tv. They are quite hideous, some accents. I do speak a little posh but not much. We had Americans compliment us on our accents at WDW but I was like 'wow no your accents are better' lol.

What state do you live in then? Is it normally quite hot? Obviously if you had snow it can't be that warm. I feel healthier with a tan so it is a shame I am so pale. My friend is like you- she just doesn't tan.

I am surprised your lessons are so long! And also, I am surprised you don't do religious studies. I thought America was pretty religious generally. We here arent very religious and still must take the lesson.



			
				StarTunnel said:
			
		

> It's definitely dangerous in this country depending on where you live.  Lots of gun violence.  My friend from Scotland used to hit me up with questions a lot.  At my school we are allowed to pick what we call Electives, which are our version of your "Options." Since high school goes from ages 15ish to 18, (four years) we need to take 4 years of English, 3 of Science, 3 of Social Studies, and 3 of Math.  I usually take a study period so I can get homework done, and I take engineering courses and Spanish class. We are required to take PE, but let's face it, it doesn't do much, considering the fact that in accordance with the stereotype, many Americans are overweight.  But, then again, there are some overweight people who are as healthy as a horse. And you would have to wear some kind of shrug over the dress to cover the fact that the dress has thin straps.  I've gotten away with thin strapped dresses though, it sort of depends on how appropriate it is overall.



I didn't know you stayed in school till you were 18! That is a long time especially to be doing maths (yuck). We leave school at 16 and either go on to college or sixth form I think. We only take four subjects so I want to take French, government and politics, economics and business studies. No maths for me! What on earth is social studies? We have PSHE which is about social issues so maybe it's like that.

Wow you take engineering- that's adventurous. Is that what you plan to do in the future? Many Brits are getting overweight too so we are catching up. I would say 3/5 people here are overweight. Oh, you mean a shawl? That would look quite glamourous with a dress! I'm surprised you don't get into trouble for breaking the dress code- I would be at my school.



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Oh, okay. Hi Jey.
> 
> I'm still Wings, though recently I've been thinking of getting or using an actual nickname, not just part of my username that has a little meaning.



Heya Wings! Actual nicknames are great. What is your actual name? Maybe you could get a nickname from that.



			
				Ditz said:
			
		

> It is a gray skirt that you have to wear shorts under and the top is a blue/gray button down blouse shirt. The good thing as a Senior(Which I am Next Year), you can wear what ever you want if it is considered business casual.



That sounds really cute. How old is a senior? Sorry lol I'm clueless. My village sixth form has to wear business dress like yours so men must wear suits and women smart dresses or suits.



			
				PlutotheGreat said:
			
		

> So I just returned after a few months and decided to post here to meet some new people. So...hi everyone.



Hello...! I'm meg, nice to meet you and happy new year 



			
				StarTunnel said:
			
		

> Hiya.  Buisiness casual?  Yeeks, I can't imagine dressing like that every day.
> I wear jeans basically every day.



Me either. I like pretty dresses and skirts. Trousers are okay depending on whether they flatter me. I've had enough of uniform lol.



			
				Ditz said:
			
		

> Here is what I have to wear to school each day minus the Navy Blue sweater. I only wear that when it is really cold.



That is such a nice uniform Sam! It looks smart and comfortable. And I'm guessing it's you in it, you look really nice too 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> You look nice!
> 
> anyway, mine's a private school, and we don't have to wear any clothing. But my school is, and pardon my language, a total ****hole.



I didn't know private schools were beep-holes lol. My public school is, but I guess that's to be expected. That sentence sounded wrong because you said 'we don't have to wear any clothing' lol!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Oh, that does make sense! What if someone's arms are really long now, that's not fair haha!
> 
> Schools near my area have actually made girls wear long tartan skirts going right down to their feet, because they wore their skirts so short. But it looks so hideous- the long skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> We get girls that doodle on their shirts and all sorts. I mean, don't they have any self respect lol! No one really has bright red as a natural hair colour- and by bright red I mean literally bright red, so unflattering. I mean, at least you dye your hair a more subtle, natural looking and pretty red (after all I don't think they died hair in Merida's days!)
> 
> We have heard a lot about the recent tragedies- so sad. I just find it unsettling that people carry guns around in their bags and things. We don't have many guns here. They are hard to obtain. But I've also heard about these horrible fights with blades and things.
> 
> Most people's accents here aren't the stereotypical ones you hear on the tv. They are quite hideous, some accents. I do speak a little posh but not much. We had Americans compliment us on our accents at WDW but I was like 'wow no your accents are better' lol.
> 
> What state do you live in then? Is it normally quite hot? Obviously if you had snow it can't be that warm. I feel healthier with a tan so it is a shame I am so pale. My friend is like you- she just doesn't tan.
> 
> I am surprised your lessons are so long! And also, I am surprised you don't do religious studies. I thought America was pretty religious generally. We here arent very religious and still must take the lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you stayed in school till you were 18! That is a long time especially to be doing maths (yuck). We leave school at 16 and either go on to college or sixth form I think. We only take four subjects so I want to take French, government and politics, economics and business studies. No maths for me! What on earth is social studies? We have PSHE which is about social issues so maybe it's like that.
> 
> Wow you take engineering- that's adventurous. Is that what you plan to do in the future? Many Brits are getting overweight too so we are catching up. I would say 3/5 people here are overweight. Oh, you mean a shawl? That would look quite glamourous with a dress! I'm surprised you don't get into trouble for breaking the dress code- I would be at my school.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Wings! Actual nicknames are great. What is your actual name? Maybe you could get a nickname from that.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really cute. How old is a senior? Sorry lol I'm clueless. My village sixth form has to wear business dress like yours so men must wear suits and women smart dresses or suits.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello...! I'm meg, nice to meet you and happy new year
> 
> 
> 
> Me either. I like pretty dresses and skirts. Trousers are okay depending on whether they flatter me. I've had enough of uniform lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a nice uniform Sam! It looks smart and comfortable. And I'm guessing it's you in it, you look really nice too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Well, I guess that would solve the problem. But I guess some schools don't really think about what their students will look like in the uniforms.

I mean, in my school we get some.........odd sorts but I haven't heard of some stuff you've said, like the drawing on shirts. When I read that I thought, "Is that really the most appropriate place for your artwork?" (I think the hair dying came later on)

It is really sad. Why would you at all think it was a good idea to go to a school and shoot children?!  There are a lot of guns here. Too much in my opinion. That doesn't sound good. I think the fights at school are fistfights, but I have a feeling some of the boys at school probably own Swiss Army knives or something like that.

Oh really? That's interesting. And to think if we all lived in the same place then we'd all probably sound the same.

I'm in Texas, and it can get pretty hot in the summers. Last winter was actually pretty mild. But this winter is colder. And the winter before last, we had one week when me and my bro went to school on Monday, it snowed overnight so the buses couldn't drive on Tuesday, and there was still ice the rest of the week so we got four days out of school.

With the religion, it really depends on where you live. My parents tod me that when we first moved from Canada (when we first moved to America, I was two, and then when we moved to my current home I was three, so I don't remember much), they would meet somebody and they'd ask my parents what their name was and what church they went to. It surprised my parents because people went to church in Canada but they didn't talk about it or make it a big deal. Which makes me think that there's other places where it isn't such a big deal. We have a religious club of sorts, but no classes that I can think of.

How my classes work is that we have four one day, four different ones the second day, and then the first set on the third day, and it continues in a pattern. So, that is partially why we spend so much time on them, because we can. After we graduate at 18, we can go onto college, or a trade school, or something like that. We have to take our "core" classes (science, history, english , math), and tghen we get other types of classes like arts, other kinds of sciences(sociology, psychology), sports, home ec type courses, business, trade, the yearbook/newspaper, etc. Social studies is basically history, but it can also involve geography.

Well, um, that's kind of why I have a nickname, because I'm not exactly allowed to use my nane on the internet. Unfortunately, all my real life nicknames are derived(spelling?) from my first name. 

Senior is the top grade, 12th grade. They typicaly reach 18 that school year, unless they were born in the summer or something like that.

I don't usually mind my uniform so much because I can still dress sort of how I like and still stay within the boundaries. Plus we can wear our school t-shirts on Fridays and occasionally we get days where we can wear jeans. Shirts still have to be tucked in, but it's still nice.


----------



## Ditz

TylerFG said:


> You look nice!
> 
> anyway, mine's a private school, and we don't have to wear any uniforms. But my school is, and pardon my language, a total ****hole.


Thank You.



meggiebeth said:


> That is such a nice uniform Sam! It looks smart and comfortable. And I'm guessing it's you in it, you look really nice too


Yeah it is ok comfortable and yes it is me and thank you. Also a Senior is usually 17-18 years old. I skipped the 7th grade so I am going to graduate a year early.


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> I didn't know private schools were beep-holes lol. My public school is, but I guess that's to be expected. That sentence sounded wrong because you said 'we don't have to wear any clothing' lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oooh crap! I fixed it! lol


----------



## Ditz

Since the weekend is approaching does anyone have any plans? I think I might go shopping with my friends, but that isn't etched in stone.


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> Since the weekend is approaching does anyone have any plans? I think I might go shopping with my friends, but that isn't etched in stone.



If I'm not busy after the mall or with friends, probably watching some Doctor Who with a former DISer through text.


----------



## Ditz

I almost forgot that the People Choice Awards was on.


----------



## Orreed

Anyone know any good audition songs for High School Musical? It has to be from Broadway and saprano/mezzo.


----------



## Experiment113

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> I am obsessed with Sorcerer Radio! ALL DISNEY MUSIC ALL DAY EVERY DAY! Please hold while I HYPERVENTILATE!



That's my fav radio on live365. I wish I could play it on my iPod like the other disney stations.


----------



## Ditz

Tomorrow is Friday thank God.


----------



## Ditz

Can April 21st get here any faster. I wanna go to WDW.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Anyone know any good audition songs for High School Musical? It has to be from Broadway and saprano/mezzo.



Whch character are you auditioning for?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I thought today was Friday when I woke up but it's not. my life is just one disappointment after another


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Orreed said:


> Anyone know any good audition songs for High School Musical? It has to be from Broadway and saprano/mezzo.



Which character will you be auditioning for?

A few good ones that demonstrate range, technique, breath support, overall voice, AND acting skills:


Watch What Happens (Newsies the Musical) (This is a soprano song, but I am alto and can sing this song just as well.)
So Much Better (Legally Blonde the Musical) (A soprano/mezzo song; very upbeat and good for Sharpay or someone similar in voice)
Legally Blonde (Legally BLonde the Musical...obviously haha) (This is actually a duet, but the guy only has some minor harmony so it can just as easily be ignored; this song is a little slower, so maybe more Gabriella, but it also dramatic, so it could work with any character actually)

I will try to think of a few more and get back to you.


----------



## Ditz

Disney~Cutie said:


> I thought today was Friday when I woke up but it's not. my life is just one disappointment after another


 I know it should already be Friday. This week is freaking taking forever.


----------



## Orreed

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Which character will you be auditioning for?
> 
> A few good ones that demonstrate range, technique, breath support, overall voice, AND acting skills:
> 
> 
> Watch What Happens (Newsies the Musical) (This is a soprano song, but I am alto and can sing this song just as well.)
> So Much Better (Legally Blonde the Musical) (A soprano/mezzo song; very upbeat and good for Sharpay or someone similar in voice)
> Legally Blonde (Legally BLonde the Musical...obviously haha) (This is actually a duet, but the guy only has some minor harmony so it can just as easily be ignored; this song is a little slower, so maybe more Gabriella, but it also dramatic, so it could work with any character actually)
> 
> I will try to think of a few more and get back to you.




Thanks so much!  I'm new to this theater so I'm really happy with whoever, but my top picks are Kelsie or Gabriella. Unforunately the studio just did Legally Blonde, so I don't think I will do that, but I will check out the Newsies. I am a soprano and looking for an upbeat song. Nothing too long or complicated, as It's last minute and my singing is a little rusty. Thanks again!


----------



## Ditz

Orreed said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm new to this theater so I'm really happy with whoever, but my top picks are Kelsie or Gabriella. Unforunately the studio just did Legally Blonde, so I don't think I will do that, but I will check out the Newsies. I am a soprano and looking for an upbeat song. Nothing too long or complicated, as It's last minute and my singing is a little rusty. Thanks again!


Good Luck or as they say in the theater Break A Leg.


----------



## Orreed

Ditz said:


> Good Luck or as they say in the theater Break A Leg.



Thanks! And happy almost Friday XD


----------



## StarTunnel

meggiebeth said:


> Oh, that does make sense! What if someone's arms are really long now, that's not fair haha!
> 
> Schools near my area have actually made girls wear long tartan skirts going right down to their feet, because they wore their skirts so short. But it looks so hideous- the long skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> We get girls that doodle on their shirts and all sorts. I mean, don't they have any self respect lol! No one really has bright red as a natural hair colour- and by bright red I mean literally bright red, so unflattering. I mean, at least you dye your hair a more subtle, natural looking and pretty red (after all I don't think they died hair in Merida's days!)
> 
> We have heard a lot about the recent tragedies- so sad. I just find it unsettling that people carry guns around in their bags and things. We don't have many guns here. They are hard to obtain. But I've also heard about these horrible fights with blades and things.
> 
> Most people's accents here aren't the stereotypical ones you hear on the tv. They are quite hideous, some accents. I do speak a little posh but not much. We had Americans compliment us on our accents at WDW but I was like 'wow no your accents are better' lol.
> 
> What state do you live in then? Is it normally quite hot? Obviously if you had snow it can't be that warm. I feel healthier with a tan so it is a shame I am so pale. My friend is like you- she just doesn't tan.
> 
> I am surprised your lessons are so long! And also, I am surprised you don't do religious studies. I thought America was pretty religious generally. We here arent very religious and still must take the lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you stayed in school till you were 18! That is a long time especially to be doing maths (yuck). We leave school at 16 and either go on to college or sixth form I think. We only take four subjects so I want to take French, government and politics, economics and business studies. No maths for me! What on earth is social studies? We have PSHE which is about social issues so maybe it's like that.
> 
> Wow you take engineering- that's adventurous. Is that what you plan to do in the future? Many Brits are getting overweight too so we are catching up. I would say 3/5 people here are overweight. Oh, you mean a shawl? That would look quite glamourous with a dress! I'm surprised you don't get into trouble for breaking the dress code- I would be at my school.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Wings! Actual nicknames are great. What is your actual name? Maybe you could get a nickname from that.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really cute. How old is a senior? Sorry lol I'm clueless. My village sixth form has to wear business dress like yours so men must wear suits and women smart dresses or suits.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello...! I'm meg, nice to meet you and happy new year
> 
> 
> 
> Me either. I like pretty dresses and skirts. Trousers are okay depending on whether they flatter me. I've had enough of uniform lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a nice uniform Sam! It looks smart and comfortable. And I'm guessing it's you in it, you look really nice too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


 Yeah I'm planning on being an engineer or an architect.  It's a loooong time to be in school, and nope, I never get in trouble


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Orreed said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm new to this theater so I'm really happy with whoever, but my top picks are Kelsie or Gabriella. Unforunately the studio just did Legally Blonde, so I don't think I will do that, but I will check out the Newsies. I am a soprano and looking for an upbeat song. Nothing too long or complicated, as It's last minute and my singing is a little rusty. Thanks again!



Okay! Also, look into "Let Me Be Your Star" from SMASH. It is a duet, but I guess you could make it a solo by just singing all of it, and leaving out the alto harmony. Also, check out some Wicked songs. Lots of upbeat music. 'Popular' is a classic soprano one (very fun and upbeat) from Wicked but others may be doing it. Look at "The World Above" form The Little Mermaid on Broadway.

Also, "There's No Business Like Show Business" from Annie, Get Your Gun, "I Feel Pretty" from West Side Story, 'Wonderful Guy' and "Gonna Wash that Man Right Outta My Hair" from South Pacific, and 'I'm not at all in Love' from The Pajama Game.

If you need any other suggestions, just let me know! BREAK A LEG.


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that would solve the problem. But I guess some schools don't really think about what their students will look like in the uniforms.
> 
> I mean, in my school we get some.........odd sorts but I haven't heard of some stuff you've said, like the drawing on shirts. When I read that I thought, "Is that really the most appropriate place for your artwork?" (I think the hair dying came later on)
> 
> It is really sad. Why would you at all think it was a good idea to go to a school and shoot children?!  There are a lot of guns here. Too much in my opinion. That doesn't sound good. I think the fights at school are fistfights, but I have a feeling some of the boys at school probably own Swiss Army knives or something like that.
> 
> Oh really? That's interesting. And to think if we all lived in the same place then we'd all probably sound the same.
> 
> I'm in Texas, and it can get pretty hot in the summers. Last winter was actually pretty mild. But this winter is colder. And the winter before last, we had one week when me and my bro went to school on Monday, it snowed overnight so the buses couldn't drive on Tuesday, and there was still ice the rest of the week so we got four days out of school.
> 
> With the religion, it really depends on where you live. My parents tod me that when we first moved from Canada (when we first moved to America, I was two, and then when we moved to my current home I was three, so I don't remember much), they would meet somebody and they'd ask my parents what their name was and what church they went to. It surprised my parents because people went to church in Canada but they didn't talk about it or make it a big deal. Which makes me think that there's other places where it isn't such a big deal. We have a religious club of sorts, but no classes that I can think of.
> 
> How my classes work is that we have four one day, four different ones the second day, and then the first set on the third day, and it continues in a pattern. So, that is partially why we spend so much time on them, because we can. After we graduate at 18, we can go onto college, or a trade school, or something like that. We have to take our "core" classes (science, history, english , math), and tghen we get other types of classes like arts, other kinds of sciences(sociology, psychology), sports, home ec type courses, business, trade, the yearbook/newspaper, etc. Social studies is basically history, but it can also involve geography.
> 
> Well, um, that's kind of why I have a nickname, because I'm not exactly allowed to use my nane on the internet. Unfortunately, all my real life nicknames are derived(spelling?) from my first name.
> 
> Senior is the top grade, 12th grade. They typicaly reach 18 that school year, unless they were born in the summer or something like that.
> 
> I don't usually mind my uniform so much because I can still dress sort of how I like and still stay within the boundaries. Plus we can wear our school t-shirts on Fridays and occasionally we get days where we can wear jeans. Shirts still have to be tucked in, but it's still nice.



Haha, I know. I just think don't you have any self dignity' when they doodle all over their clothes. I know, it's so tragic and awful. It was in the headlines here but even more so because one of the boys killed had moved to America from the UK to have a better life.  Yeah, see knives are pretty prominent here. We hear of lots of stabbings on the news, and guns are really hard to get, so knife crime tends to be far more.

Oh my goodness, Texas is hot, surely it can't snow! I mean it's TEXAS!!! Our country deals terribly with snow so we usually end up missing school when it snows. The whole country literally comes to a standstill.

Okay- asking people about churches does seem really unordinary to me. If someone asked that here they'd probably get a funny look or two because many people don't go to church. It seems quite rude to me, but then just because we like to be quiet about our religious beliefs. Is Canada quite religious too? I think of the US and Canada as being really similar lol.

That's interesting that history is a core subject for you, it is actually a choice for us. But we don't get the choice of psychology, and my school doesn't offer sociology  . Aww wow you have a yearbook! That is awesome! Lol.

Oh, that's a shame. I put my first name out but nothing else really. If you're wondering, I am perfectly safe and most definitely 16. (Sorry, just saying that because I get paranoid about these things too). 

We get one day a year where we can wear jeans- Jeans for Genes day. We have to pay £1 each to do it but it does go to charity so it's good.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Ditz said:
			
		

> Since the weekend is approaching does anyone have any plans? I think I might go shopping with my friends, but that isn't etched in stone.



Have fun with your friends if you go! I am revising for my upcoming history and French exams but am also going shopping in Cambridge and it has some amazing shops! We got trivial pursuit recenly which I fail at might I add lol. So we may play that. I am also making some more hairbows- I sell them and am saving up for WDW, trying to save £500.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Haha, I know. I just think don't you have any self dignity' when they doodle all over their clothes. I know, it's so tragic and awful. It was in the headlines here but even more so because one of the boys killed had moved to America from the UK to have a better life.  Yeah, see knives are pretty prominent here. We hear of lots of stabbings on the news, and guns are really hard to get, so knife crime tends to be far more.
> 
> Oh my goodness, Texas is hot, surely it can't snow! I mean it's TEXAS!!! Our country deals terribly with snow so we usually end up missing school when it snows. The whole country literally comes to a standstill.
> 
> Okay- asking people about churches does seem really unordinary to me. If someone asked that here they'd probably get a funny look or two because many people don't go to church. It seems quite rude to me, but then just because we like to be quiet about our religious beliefs. Is Canada quite religious too? I think of the US and Canada as being really similar lol.
> 
> That's interesting that history is a core subject for you, it is actually a choice for us. But we don't get the choice of psychology, and my school doesn't offer sociology  . Aww wow you have a yearbook! That is awesome! Lol.
> 
> Oh, that's a shame. I put my first name out but nothing else really. If you're wondering, I am perfectly safe and most definitely 16. (Sorry, just saying that because I get paranoid about these things too).
> 
> We get one day a year where we can wear jeans- Jeans for Genes day. We have to pay £1 each to do it but it does go to charity so it's good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yeah. That sucks, it really does.

It has snowed a few times since we've lived here. Not every winter, but I think maybe four, five winters, something like that. Yeah, we basically shut down here too.

My family doesn't really go to church. I don't think so, as far as I know anyway. I guess if you've brought up religion into the conversation already, then it's okay to talk about it, but otherwise, it's kinda weird. The impression I got from my parents is that it wasn't really talked about, people just went.

Hmm. That's strange. Of course, you have it over and over again, so you kinda remember it. I've taken the country's history and state history(thank goodness my state's history is at least a little interesting), and this year for the first time I'm taking World History. I'm not sure if I'll take Psychology or not. We'll see. Yeah, yearbooks are pretty cool, but I can't get a high school one until my last year, because they're expensive.

It's okay. I'm still thinking about it and if I think of anything I'll definitely post it here.

I don't think there's anything wrong with paying if it goes to charity.


----------



## Ditz

meggiebeth said:


> Have fun with your friends if you go! I am revising for my upcoming history and French exams but am also going shopping in Cambridge and it has some amazing shops! We got trivial pursuit recenly which I fail at might I add lol. So we may play that. I am also making some more hairbows- I sell them and am saving up for WDW, trying to save £500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Good luck with the hairbows. That sounds like a really awesome business. 

I and my BFF always has fun at the Mall even if we only do window show and just try on a million things.


----------



## Ditz

I just hit my shin on my bed post and it hurts.


----------



## TylerFG

Ditz said:


> I just hit my shin on my bed post and it hurts.



Ouch. Well at least you didn't stub your toe.


----------



## PlutotheGreat

Just finished makeup work - now to start studying for exams.

Sick days aren't fun.


----------



## Ditz

TylerFG said:


> Ouch. Well at least you didn't stub your toe.


I have stubbed my toe before and it hurts like he double hockey sticks.


----------



## Ditz

PlutotheGreat said:


> Just finished makeup work - now to start studying for exams.
> 
> Sick days aren't fun.


I luckily haven't missed a day of school yet this year.


----------



## Ditz

Goodnight World of Disers.


----------



## Ditz

Today is a craphole. It is all rainy and icky outside.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

meggiebeth said:


> Haha, I know. I just think don't you have any self dignity' when they doodle all over their clothes. I know, it's so tragic and awful. It was in the headlines here but even more so because one of the boys killed had moved to America from the UK to have a better life.  Yeah, see knives are pretty prominent here. We hear of lots of stabbings on the news, and guns are really hard to get, so knife crime tends to be far more.
> 
> *Oh my goodness, Texas is hot, surely it can't snow! I mean it's TEXAS!!!* Our country deals terribly with snow so we usually end up missing school when it snows. The whole country literally comes to a standstill.
> 
> Okay- asking people about churches does seem really unordinary to me. If someone asked that here they'd probably get a funny look or two because many people don't go to church. It seems quite rude to me, but then just because we like to be quiet about our religious beliefs. Is Canada quite religious too? I think of the US and Canada as being really similar lol.
> 
> That's interesting that history is a core subject for you, it is actually a choice for us. But we don't get the choice of psychology, and my school doesn't offer sociology  . Aww wow you have a yearbook! That is awesome! Lol.
> 
> Oh, that's a shame. I put my first name out but nothing else really. If you're wondering, I am perfectly safe and most definitely 16. (Sorry, just saying that because I get paranoid about these things too).
> 
> We get one day a year where we can wear jeans- Jeans for Genes day. We have to pay £1 each to do it but it does go to charity so it's good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I live in Texas, too. I am a bit more south though and it has only snowed twice...MY WHOLE LIFE! And it hardly classifies as snow. More like marshmallow through up. It was a very thin layer and it evaporated extremely quick!



Fairywings said:


> Yeah. That sucks, it really does.
> 
> It has snowed a few times since we've lived here. Not every winter, but I think maybe four, five winters, something like that. Yeah, we basically shut down here too.
> 
> My family doesn't really go to church. I don't think so, as far as I know anyway. I guess if you've brought up religion into the conversation already, then it's okay to talk about it, but otherwise, it's kinda weird. The impression I got from my parents is that it wasn't really talked about, people just went.
> 
> Hmm. That's strange. Of course, you have it over and over again, so you kinda remember it. I've taken the country's history and state history*(thank goodness my state's history is at least a little interesting)*, and this year for the first time I'm taking World History. I'm not sure if I'll take Psychology or not. We'll see. Yeah, yearbooks are pretty cool, but I can't get a high school one until my last year, because they're expensive.
> 
> It's okay. I'm still thinking about it and if I think of anything I'll definitely post it here.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with paying if it goes to charity.



YES! GO TEXAS!!!!!!!!! 

REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!!! (Had to throw it in there )


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I live in Texas, too. I am a bit more south though and it has only snowed twice...MY WHOLE LIFE! And it hardly classifies as snow. More like marshmallow through up. It was a very thin layer and it evaporated extremely quick!
> 
> 
> 
> YES! GO TEXAS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!!! (Had to throw it in there )



I laughed at this second part.


----------



## Orreed

Ditz said:


> Today is a craphole. It is all rainy and icky outside.





LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I live in Texas, too. I am a bit more south though and it has only snowed twice...MY WHOLE LIFE! And it hardly classifies as snow. More like marshmallow through up. It was a very thin layer and it evaporated extremely quick!
> 
> 
> 
> YES! GO TEXAS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!!! (Had to throw it in there )



 Texas is pretty cool. I have been there a lot. I go to the northern part and yes it snows, but as others said only around once and it's kinda lame. There is no weather in Texas. I was forty and rainy a few days ago and now it's 70 and sunny?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Orreed said:


> Texas is pretty cool. I have been there a lot. I go to the northern part and yes it snows, but as others said only around once and it's kinda lame. There is no weather in Texas.* I was forty and rainy a few days ago and now it's 70 and sunny?*



#texasweatherprobs  I am literally sitting here in shorts and a t shirt while I was wearing jeans and a heavy jacket YESTERDAY! It is nuts!


----------



## Orreed

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> #texasweatherprobs  I am literally sitting here in shorts and a t shirt while I was wearing jeans and a heavy jacket YESTERDAY! It is nuts!



Nice hashtag 
And oh my haha


----------



## Ditz

Thanks Orreed. I just shut down my blinds and got into bed and took a nap.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Yeah I'm planning on being an engineer or an architect.  It's a loooong time to be in school, and nope, I never get in trouble



Oooo that's cool! Just wondering, do you take any technology classes like that in school? Like, I'm pretty involved in the Tech department I guess even though I want to go to school for pharmacy.


----------



## Orreed

Disney~Cutie said:


> Oooo that's cool! Just wondering, do you take any technology classes like that in school? Like, I'm pretty involved in the Tech department I guess even though I want to go to school for pharmacy.



What kind of tech classes do you take. I'm taking multimedia this year and really like it. I might take audio video and theatre tech next year. 



Ditz said:


> Thanks Orreed. I just shut down my blinds and got into bed and took a nap.


Sounds nice. I love relaxing when it's icky outside. You can call me Olivia by the way!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> What kind of tech classes do you take. I'm taking multimedia this year and really like it. I might take audio video and theatre tech next year.
> 
> 
> Sounds nice. I love relaxing when it's icky outside. You can call me Olivia by the way!



I take a class with drawing on the computer on a program called AutoCad. I also am on the robotics team and I do drawings on AutoCad there too


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Yeah. That sucks, it really does.
> 
> It has snowed a few times since we've lived here. Not every winter, but I think maybe four, five winters, something like that. Yeah, we basically shut down here too.
> 
> My family doesn't really go to church. I don't think so, as far as I know anyway. I guess if you've brought up religion into the conversation already, then it's okay to talk about it, but otherwise, it's kinda weird. The impression I got from my parents is that it wasn't really talked about, people just went.
> 
> Hmm. That's strange. Of course, you have it over and over again, so you kinda remember it. I've taken the country's history and state history(thank goodness my state's history is at least a little interesting), and this year for the first time I'm taking World History. I'm not sure if I'll take Psychology or not. We'll see. Yeah, yearbooks are pretty cool, but I can't get a high school one until my last year, because they're expensive.
> 
> It's okay. I'm still thinking about it and if I think of anything I'll definitely post it here.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with paying if it goes to charity.



That is surprising. We haven't gotten much snow this year- just one night and it NO ONE expected it so everyone was stuck at home, no grit on the roads or anything.

Yeah, see to me religion is meant to be more private but I guess it is a cultural thing. 

That's cool you can choose different types of history. We just choose 'History' and most of it isn't even about the UK. I have just finished American West (there is only so much learning about buffalo I can take), Jack the Ripper and Medicine and Surgery through time. Two of those are about other countries, although medicine is really interesting to learn about. Other schools so World War 1, 20th Century America (which sounds awesome!) and Nazi Germany (which sounds really interesting so I was disappointed we couldn't do it.)

If you're into science then psychology should be fun. I am not very sciency... I prefer English! Don't get me started on maths.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

PlutotheGreat said:
			
		

> Just finished makeup work - now to start studying for exams.
> 
> Sick days aren't fun.



Wow, see here a sick day is a great thing because you get a day off and no makeup work. And no homework. I got really ill in year 8 (7th grade I think?) and missed a whole term/ semester of school, and still went back in with no problems. Maybe my schools were just terrible though lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> I live in Texas, too. I am a bit more south though and it has only snowed twice...MY WHOLE LIFE! And it hardly classifies as snow. More like marshmallow through up. It was a very thin layer and it evaporated extremely quick!
> 
> YES! GO TEXAS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!!! (Had to throw it in there )



Haha marshmallow throw up. That was funny! Omg you just gave me a flash back, last week I was in Edinburgh and there was a big department store selling American food and there was a bag of marshmallows to put in s'mores and I was just like 'OMG I HAVE TO TRY THAT!!!' but my mum was like £3.99 no way so I walked sadly away from the reminder I had of visiting such an amazing country lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Ugh I am so tired and it is past midnight here, why does the weekend go so quickly?!

I also hate revision. And I have to revise a whole passage of French for a controlled assessment, but my French teacher hates me so she might give me a bad mark even if it's really good.

We had parents evening on Thursday and all my teachers were so nice except from her, I cried about her to my parents so they were really awkward and cold towards her lol at least my parents love me and stick up for me. 

Yawn. So tired. Goodnight DIS'ers (hmmmn, let me attempt to remember some names... Sam... Wings... Olivia... Tyler... Jey... Ugh I Can't remember any more lol)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> That is surprising. We haven't gotten much snow this year- just one night and it NO ONE expected it so everyone was stuck at home, no grit on the roads or anything.
> 
> Yeah, see to me religion is meant to be more private but I guess it is a cultural thing.
> 
> That's cool you can choose different types of history. We just choose 'History' and most of it isn't even about the UK. I have just finished American West (there is only so much learning about buffalo I can take), Jack the Ripper and Medicine and Surgery through time. Two of those are about other countries, although medicine is really interesting to learn about. Other schools so World War 1, 20th Century America (which sounds awesome!) and Nazi Germany (which sounds really interesting so I was disappointed we couldn't do it.)
> 
> If you're into science then psychology should be fun. I am not very sciency... I prefer English! Don't get me started on maths.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sounds like that's some cool parts of history! Yeah, a ton of stuff happend here during the 20th Century.

I'm an English lover. And I hate math.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Awww, baby. (':
Here's to hoping the Ravens win omg


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I changed my signature and put Dragonite in there omg I'm really on a Pokemon kick ever since I got Pokmon Black 2. Now I just have to wait until Pokemon X and Y comes out


----------



## meggiebeth

Good morning (or should I say good afternoon) what's everyone doing today? 

I'm going shopping and have to return a pair of shoes that were size 4 but one was an inch smaller than the other for some reason.

School tomorrow, and I am dreading it. I hate getting up so early, haha.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> Good morning (or should I say good afternoon) what's everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm going shopping and have to return a pair of shoes that were size 4 but one was an inch smaller than the other for some reason.
> 
> School tomorrow, and I am dreading it. I hate getting up so early, haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I can never order shoes because of this. I always have this fear that they won't fit. I have to try shoes on before I buy them omg

Also I don't want to go back to school either. Luckily I get next week off for regents tests though. It's like one break after another


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

meggiebeth said:


> Good morning (or should I say good afternoon) what's everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm going shopping and have to return a pair of shoes that were size 4 but one was an inch smaller than the other for some reason.
> 
> School tomorrow, and I am dreading it. I hate getting up so early, haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Hi! I went to church, then went out to eat with my WHOLE family...(about 35 of us) then I went to a bible study with a group of friends, researched colleges, then another bible study (I really like bible studies...if you can not tell haha), then I went to visit my friend who is in town from South America!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

disney~cutie said:


> i can never order shoes because of this. I always have this fear that they won't fit. I have to try shoes on before i buy them omg
> 
> also i don't want to go back to school either. Luckily i get next week off for regents tests though. It's like one break after another



i love your siggie so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I can never order shoes because of this. I always have this fear that they won't fit. I have to try shoes on before I buy them omg
> 
> Also I don't want to go back to school either. Luckily I get next week off for regents tests though. It's like one break after another



I would never order shoes without trying them on so I guess I'm paranoid too. I'm the same mostly with clothes though, some things just look terrible on me so I like to try things on haha. But these shoes were both size 4, yet the left shoe was an inch smaller than the right! I mean, seriously I've never come across that before.

What are regents tests? That's lucky getting a whole week off  I'm hoping for a day off tomorrow because there's been loads of snow.



			
				LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Hi! I went to church, then went out to eat with my WHOLE family...(about 35 of us) then I went to a bible study with a group of friends, researched colleges, then another bible study (I really like bible studies...if you can not tell haha), then I went to visit my friend who is in town from South America!



Haha my friend always goes on about bible studies and how great they are but I've never done it. Do you just read the bible together or something? Okay sorry but your family is HUGE, and how on earth would you all fit on one table in a restaurant haha! Sounds like you had a great weekend! I hate the Monday night blues lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Okay does anyone get ignored by their friends sometimes? Because it really annoys me. I'll be talking to my friend and she randomly goes off and talks to someone else, and doesn't pay attention to what I say. Then I try and get her attention and she still ignores me talking to this other friend!

I have a new criteria for a best friend- LISTENS TO ME haha. I get so fed up of my friends sometimes. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> Okay does anyone get ignored by their friends sometimes? Because it really annoys me. I'll be talking to my friend and she randomly goes off and talks to someone else, and doesn't pay attention to what I say. Then I try and get her attention and she still ignores me talking to this other friend!
> 
> I have a new criteria for a best friend- LISTENS TO ME haha. I get so fed up of my friends sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yeah, that can get annoying sometimes lol.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> i love your siggie so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!! 



meggiebeth said:


> I would never order shoes without trying them on so I guess I'm paranoid too. I'm the same mostly with clothes though, some things just look terrible on me so I like to try things on haha. But these shoes were both size 4, yet the left shoe was an inch smaller than the right! I mean, seriously I've never come across that before.
> 
> What are regents tests? That's lucky getting a whole week off  I'm hoping for a day off tomorrow because there's been loads of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha my friend always goes on about bible studies and how great they are but I've never done it. Do you just read the bible together or something? Okay sorry but your family is HUGE, and how on earth would you all fit on one table in a restaurant haha! Sounds like you had a great weekend! I hate the Monday night blues lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Regents tests are basically exams for a course. Most people take them in June, after they finish the course. But, if you fail that test or want to aim to get a better grade, you can retake it in August or January instead of having to wait until next June. But yeah they're just like state official exams for a course I guess haha


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> Okay does anyone get ignored by their friends sometimes? Because it really annoys me. I'll be talking to my friend and she randomly goes off and talks to someone else, and doesn't pay attention to what I say. Then I try and get her attention and she still ignores me talking to this other friend!
> 
> I have a new criteria for a best friend- LISTENS TO ME haha. I get so fed up of my friends sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



THAT IS THE WORST
It makes me so angry when that happens. 

Haha. Today someone in my small class who I was a dance partner in a musical and helped her when she had an asthma attack and she did not even remember my name O_O I feel so used some times. It drives me nuts. I have the same goal as you!


----------



## Orreed

Any Pintrest pinners? I would love to follow my teen Disers. 
http://pinterest.com/orreed/

Also on the side near your icon how do you get the font to be different colors?


----------



## StarTunnel

I got an email from a college saying that if I'm accepted they'll give me a half tuition scholarship.  I'm so glad that I'll be able to take some financial burdens off my family with the way these college offers are coming in!  Plus it's one of the best engineering schools in the country!


----------



## Orreed

StarTunnel said:


> I got an email from a college saying that if I'm accepted they'll give me a half tuition scholarship.  I'm so glad that I'll be able to take some financial burdens off my family with the way these college offers are coming in!  Plus it's one of the best engineering schools in the country!



That's awesome! Good Luck


----------



## TylerFG

StarTunnel said:


> I got an email from a college saying that if I'm accepted they'll give me a half tuition scholarship.  I'm so glad that I'll be able to take some financial burdens off my family with the way these college offers are coming in!  Plus it's one of the best engineering schools in the country!



That's great! Good luck!


----------



## Fairywings

StarTunnel said:


> I got an email from a college saying that if I'm accepted they'll give me a half tuition scholarship.  I'm so glad that I'll be able to take some financial burdens off my family with the way these college offers are coming in!  Plus it's one of the best engineering schools in the country!



That's amazing!


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> 
> Regents tests are basically exams for a course. Most people take them in June, after they finish the course. But, if you fail that test or want to aim to get a better grade, you can retake it in August or January instead of having to wait until next June. But yeah they're just like state official exams for a course I guess haha



Oh, kind of like our GCSEs then. We take them when we are 16 and leave school. But they are totally overrated!



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> THAT IS THE WORST
> It makes me so angry when that happens.
> 
> Haha. Today someone in my small class who I was a dance partner in a musical and helped her when she had an asthma attack and she did not even remember my name O_O I feel so used some times. It drives me nuts. I have the same goal as you!



Haha yeah that is insulting! How could she not remember your name?! Ugh, I just get so fed up of teenage girls sometimes. Well, certain people are more annoying than others. One of my friends is such an attention seeker and that is just as bad lol. I try not to give her the attention then she just gets really mad haha.



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Any Pintrest pinners? I would love to follow my teen Disers.
> http://pinterest.com/orreed/
> 
> Also on the side near your icon how do you get the font to be different colors?



I do Pinterest! Well I started a few weeks ago, so don't have many pins, and the grand total of 1 follower, haha. I'm on my phone so can't post a link yet. I checked out your pins and they are so awesome! And the funny 'people out of WDW, why u no wish me a magical day' or something like that one? Hilarious! My brothers love Me Gusta if you know that meme.



			
				StarTunnel said:
			
		

> I got an email from a college saying that if I'm accepted they'll give me a half tuition scholarship.  I'm so glad that I'll be able to take some financial burdens off my family with the way these college offers are coming in!  Plus it's one of the best engineering schools in the country!



Wow- is that normal? It is really hard just to get into university here paying, but wow, you're getting it for half price! Congratulations! Do you want to be an engineering person then?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Does anyone take French here? I have a French controlled assessment tomorrow so wish me luck! Eeeek!

Moi, mon passion, c'est Disney. Mais le français est très intéressant aussi, malgré le fait que mon professeur de français est vraiment hideuse!
Répétez 'bonne chance' sil vous plait! Bon nuit! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## StarTunnel

TylerFG said:


> That's great! Good luck!


Thanks!


Orreed said:


> That's awesome! Good Luck


Thanks!!!


Fairywings said:


> That's amazing!


THANKS!!!


meggiebeth said:


> Oh, kind of like our GCSEs then. We take them when we are 16 and leave school. But they are totally overrated!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah that is insulting! How could she not remember your name?! Ugh, I just get so fed up of teenage girls sometimes. Well, certain people are more annoying than others. One of my friends is such an attention seeker and that is just as bad lol. I try not to give her the attention then she just gets really mad haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I do Pinterest! Well I started a few weeks ago, so don't have many pins, and the grand total of 1 follower, haha. I'm on my phone so can't post a link yet. I checked out your pins and they are so awesome! And the funny 'people out of WDW, why u no wish me a magical day' or something like that one? Hilarious! My brothers love Me Gusta if you know that meme.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- is that normal? It is really hard just to get into university here paying, but wow, you're getting it for half price! Congratulations! Do you want to be an engineering person then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It depends on your scores on standardized tests.  I'm lazy with homework but I test very well, so I make up for it.  I think I might want to be an engineer, but I'm not sure.  I'm stuck between that and journalism or creative writing.


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

Hello how ya doin. Haven't been here in ages. How is everybody that still gets on here?


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Any Pintrest pinners? I would love to follow my teen Disers.
> http://pinterest.com/orreed/
> 
> Also on the side near your icon how do you get the font to be different colors?



For the font to be different colors, you have to be tagged by the Tag Fairy.



AstroAlphamatt said:


> Hello how ya doin. Haven't been here in ages. How is everybody that still gets on here?



Hi! I'm doing well


----------



## TylerFG

AstroAlphamatt said:


> Hello how ya doin. Haven't been here in ages. How is everybody that still gets on here?



Pretty good.


----------



## disneygirl520

I want a new avatar but I can't remember any of the websites to get them.


----------



## SouthCarolinaMinnie

Love One Direction  LoL im Love Struck 

#Harry #Louie #Zayn #Liam #Niall


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> Oh, kind of like our GCSEs then. We take them when we are 16 and leave school. But they are totally overrated!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah that is insulting! How could she not remember your name?! Ugh, I just get so fed up of teenage girls sometimes. Well, certain people are more annoying than others. One of my friends is such an attention seeker and that is just as bad lol. I try not to give her the attention then she just gets really mad haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I do Pinterest! Well I started a few weeks ago, so don't have many pins, and the grand total of 1 follower, haha. I'm on my phone so can't post a link yet. I checked out your pins and they are so awesome! And the funny 'people out of WDW, why u no wish me a magical day' or something like that one? Hilarious! My brothers love Me Gusta if you know that meme.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- is that normal? It is really hard just to get into university here paying, but wow, you're getting it for half price! Congratulations! Do you want to be an engineering person then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Haha I'm not sure how she did..
Thanks! If you want you can PM me your username and I'll follow you 



Disney~Cutie said:


> For the font to be different colors, you have to be tagged by the Tag Fairy.
> 
> Thanks!
> Hi! I'm doing well



Thanks!



disneygirl520 said:


> I want a new avatar but I can't remember any of the websites to get them.



I am having the same problem. Something to consider is on google you can put in the pixel size you want to search. It really helps  There is also an icon option.


----------



## StarTunnel

HAHAHAHA
its so cold.
I want summer, I bought new clothes but its too cold to wear them.


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> Haha I'm not sure how she did..
> Thanks! If you want you can PM me your username and I'll follow you



I'm not too bothered about keeping it secret so I shall just post the link here tomorrow, once I have found it haha. And thanks, that'd be great, I would love to follow you too!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

StarTunnel said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA
> its so cold.
> I want summer, I bought new clothes but its too cold to wear them.



It's freezing here too, and snowing. So basically we will be stuck at home all weekend. Ugh. I hope school is closed on Monday.

I much prefer summer to winter, except our summers are terrible- usually cold, rainy and grey. Bleh. I have all these lovely summer dresses and tops and shorts and skirts and I don't often get the opportunity to wear them lol. I'd like to move to America where it's cold in winter and hot in summer- best of both worlds!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

SouthCarolinaMinnie said:
			
		

> Love One Direction  LoL im Love Struck
> 
> #Harry #Louie #Zayn #Liam #Niall



Haha I don't like One Direction much, I watched the X Factor when they were on it and did not really go crazy about them. I do like some of their songs though. But you can't walk into a shop without seeing something One Direction lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Snow makes it feel like Christmas, but why does it have to happen at the weekend?!

Also I rather miss Christmas, so please let's not be reminded of it! The Easter stuff is already in the supermarkets and I usually buy loads of chocolate eggs to eat before Easter day hahahahaha.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> It's freezing here too, and snowing. So basically we will be stuck at home all weekend. Ugh. I hope school is closed on Monday.
> 
> I much prefer summer to winter, except our summers are terrible- usually cold, rainy and grey. Bleh. I have all these lovely summer dresses and tops and shorts and skirts and I don't often get the opportunity to wear them lol. I'd like to move to America where it's cold in winter and hot in summer- best of both worlds!



It's snowed here today, too! Everyone freaked out because we don't get snow often. School was delayed even though there was only an inch! It's all melted already, though.  

I like summer better, too. 

I'm Lily, by the way and kind of new here.


----------



## Fairywings

It snowed here earlier this week(and thundered and lightning-ed at the same time at one point..........weird), and it was the first time it had snowed and we still had to go to school (that I remember). It all melted by the end of school anyways.


----------



## Orreed

StarTunnel said:


> HAHAHAHA
> its so cold.
> I want summer, I bought new clothes but its too cold to wear them.



AMEN



meggiebeth said:


> I'm not too bothered about keeping it secret so I shall just post the link here tomorrow, once I have found it haha. And thanks, that'd be great, I would love to follow you too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





meggiebeth said:


> It's freezing here too, and snowing. So basically we will be stuck at home all weekend. Ugh. I hope school is closed on Monday.
> 
> I much prefer summer to winter, except our summers are terrible- usually cold, rainy and grey. Bleh. I have all these lovely summer dresses and tops and shorts and skirts and I don't often get the opportunity to wear them lol. I'd like to move to America where it's cold in winter and hot in summer- best of both worlds!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sounds good! And ouch, I would hate that rain. And sorry, I have to add a Hannah Montana pun, BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!



meggiebeth said:


> Haha I don't like One Direction much, I watched the X Factor when they were on it and did not really go crazy about them. I do like some of their songs though. But you can't walk into a shop without seeing something One Direction lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Not the biggest fan ethier, I'm very sorry they are in all of your stores. People seem to be getting over them a little here.  



soccer_mickey said:


> It's snowed here today, too! Everyone freaked out because we don't get snow often. School was delayed even though there was only an inch! It's all melted already, though.
> 
> I like summer better, too.
> 
> I'm Lily, by the way and kind of new here.



Hey Lily! We used to do that too! Kinda crazy. But it seems to snow more now and they don't mind making us go to school, unless there is ice. 


Sorry for too many quotes! I need to work on that. I'm off to a church retreat for the weekend   Bye y'all. Have a nice Friday


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> AMEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! And ouch, I would hate that rain. And sorry, I have to add a Hannah Montana pun, BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the biggest fan ethier, I'm very sorry they are in all of your stores. People seem to be getting over them a little here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lily! We used to do that too! Kinda crazy. But it seems to snow more now and they don't mind making us go to school, unless there is ice.
> 
> 
> Sorry for too many quotes! I need to work on that. I'm off to a church retreat for the weekend   Bye y'all. Have a nice Friday



Not a fan, but I tolerate my friends talking about them, because even if I have no interest, I'm their friend, what am I supposed to do?

Have fun!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> Haha I don't like One Direction much, I watched the X Factor when they were on it and did not really go crazy about them. I do like some of their songs though. But you can't walk into a shop without seeing something One Direction lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I used to be obsessed with them but it was kind of a phase with me I guess because I don't like they're music anymore. But I still do find them very attractive...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Someone help I want to paint a Disney quote on my wall but I can't choose between these two:

"For with each dawn, she found new hope that her dreams of happiness would come true." -From Cinderella

"Remember you're the one who can fill the world with sunshine" -Snow White

I REALLY CAN'T DECIDE OMG


----------



## meggiebeth

soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> It's snowed here today, too! Everyone freaked out because we don't get snow often. School was delayed even though there was only an inch! It's all melted already, though.
> 
> I like summer better, too.
> 
> I'm Lily, by the way and kind of new here.



Hi Lily and welcome! I'm Meg- nice to meet you! An inch of snow here would make the country come to a standstill haha- I like the first day of snow but then it just gets annoying.



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> It snowed here earlier this week(and thundered and lightning-ed at the same time at one point..........weird), and it was the first time it had snowed and we still had to go to school (that I remember). It all melted by the end of school anyways.



I guess your town must be really good at dealing with snow, haha! I hate snow at school, it equals kids just throwing slush at you. Horrible. 



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> AMEN
> 
> Sounds good! And ouch, I would hate that rain. And sorry, I have to add a Hannah Montana pun, BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!
> 
> Not the biggest fan ethier, I'm very sorry they are in all of your stores. People seem to be getting over them a little here.



Haha ikr I was thinking 'best of both worlds' when I wrote it but didn't think you'd notice!



			
				Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I used to be obsessed with them but it was kind of a phase with me I guess because I don't like they're music anymore. But I still do find them very attractive...



Some of them are attractive but some I just don't see it. I don't think the curly haired one is that attractive at all!



			
				Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Someone help I want to paint a Disney quote on my wall but I can't choose between these two:
> 
> "For with each dawn, she found new hope that her dreams of happiness would come true." -From Cinderella
> 
> "Remember you're the one who can fill the world with sunshine" -Snow White
> 
> I REALLY CAN'T DECIDE OMG



Omg I would just choose Cinderella but that's because I prefer Cinderella to Snow White. I guess that way it would be more inspirational to me. Snow White is one of my least favorite princesses, I dunno why but I prefer belle and Cinderella 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## soccer_mickey

Disney~Cutie said:


> Someone help I want to paint a Disney quote on my wall but I can't choose between these two:
> 
> "For with each dawn, she found new hope that her dreams of happiness would come true." -From Cinderella
> 
> "Remember you're the one who can fill the world with sunshine" -Snow White
> 
> I REALLY CAN'T DECIDE OMG



Can you do both? I think I like the Snow White one better. I've never seen that movie, so it's just based on the quote. It seems more personal because it says you instead of she.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> Hi Lily and welcome! I'm Meg- nice to meet you! An inch of snow here would make the country come to a standstill haha- I like the first day of snow but then it just gets annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your town must be really good at dealing with snow, haha! I hate snow at school, it equals kids just throwing slush at you. Horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ikr I was thinking 'best of both worlds' when I wrote it but didn't think you'd notice!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them are attractive but some I just don't see it. I don't think the curly haired one is that attractive at all!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I would just choose Cinderella but that's because I prefer Cinderella to Snow White. I guess that way it would be more inspirational to me. Snow White is one of my least favorite princesses, I dunno why but I prefer belle and Cinderella
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





soccer_mickey said:


> Can you do both? I think I like the Snow White one better. I've never seen that movie, so it's just based on the quote. It seems more personal because it says you instead of she.



Thanks for your input! I was going to do the one in my signature too, but I'm not sure. I probably won't know exactly what I'll do until the last second haha


----------



## Experiment113

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Someone help I want to paint a Disney quote on my wall but I can't choose between these two:
> 
> "For with each dawn, she found new hope that her dreams of happiness would come true." -From Cinderella
> 
> "Remember you're the one who can fill the world with sunshine" -Snow White
> 
> I REALLY CAN'T DECIDE OMG



I like the snow white one better.


----------



## meggiebeth

What did everyone do this weekend? I went to Cambridge and bought some oil pastels and ribbon. Not looking forward to school tomorrow- if it's on I have an art exam all day and on Tuesday too.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

I like both the quotes, but vote for the Cinderella one.

I had a really fun time at my church retreat! Sadly I got a cold and had to go home early.  Oh well, I had a good time what I got and did the best things. Sorry you have school. I have Monday off. That will be nice for resting and getting rid of my bug. 

Because I'm sick and can't do much it's been a nice day to spend on Youtube watching Disney videos all day. 10 DAYS


----------



## disneygirl520

My 9 year old sister saw me making outfits on Polyvore and wanted to try  , this is what she made.


----------



## Experiment113

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> My 9 year old sister saw me making outfits on Polyvore and wanted to try  , this is what she made.



I love it!!!!  So cute!!!!


----------



## StarTunnel

Orreed said:


> Any Pintrest pinners? I would love to follow my teen Disers.
> http://pinterest.com/orreed/
> 
> Also on the side near your icon how do you get the font to be different colors?



Meeeeeeee I followed you. Mine is here vvv
https://pinterest.com/startunnel/


----------



## Experiment113

Orreed said:
			
		

> I like both the quotes, but vote for the Cinderella one.
> 
> I had a really fun time at my church retreat! Sadly I got a cold and had to go home early.  Oh well, I had a good time what I got and did the best things. Sorry you have school. I have Monday off. That will be nice for resting and getting rid of my bug.
> 
> Because I'm sick and can't do much it's been a nice day to spend on Youtube watching Disney videos all day. 10 DAYS



Hope you get better!!!!!!!  Its awful to be sick!!!!!!


----------



## mickey'sbff

But seriously all my posts from 2010-mid 2012 are so embarrassing I just want to crawl in a ball and cry for the rest of my life.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> But seriously all my posts from 2010-mid 2012 are so embarrassing I just want to crawl in a ball and cry for the rest of my life.



THIS. I regret half of the stuff I've posted here lol.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> THIS. I regret half of the stuff I've posted here lol.


I seriously can't even look at any old threads/PMs without cringing.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> i seriously can't even look at any old threads/pms without cringing.



This. I sounded so annoying lol.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:


> Someone help I want to paint a Disney quote on my wall but I can't choose between these two:
> 
> "For with each dawn, she found new hope that her dreams of happiness would come true." -From Cinderella
> 
> "Remember you're the one who can fill the world with sunshine" -Snow White
> 
> I REALLY CAN'T DECIDE OMG



I like the Cinderella one because the third person-ness of it says "Oooo dramatic flair". Or don't listen to me, that's cool too.


----------



## mickey'sbff

TylerFG said:


> This. I sounded so annoying lol.



About 3 quarters of my posts are from when I was a bratty and attention-seeking twelve year old. Ouch.


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> About 3 quarters of my posts are from when I was a bratty and attention-seeking twelve year old. Ouch.



I was mostly just trying to make myself sound cool, while failing in the process lol. But I was trying to make friends, but I was really awkward up until I turned 15 lol.


----------



## Orreed

Experiment113 said:


> Hope you get better!!!!!!!  Its awful to be sick!!!!!!


Thanks! 



StarTunnel said:


> Meeeeeeee I followed you. Mine is here vvv
> https://pinterest.com/startunnel/


Sweet! I followed you back.


mickey'sbff said:


> But seriously all my posts from 2010-mid 2012 are so embarrassing I just want to crawl in a ball and cry for the rest of my life.


Oh gosh. I'm kinda new on here but it's so embarrassing what's on my Facebook from middle school. Good thing for the delete button!I deleted most everything, haha.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Orreed said:


> Oh gosh. I'm kinda new on here but it's so embarrassing what's on my Facebook from middle school. Good thing for the delete button!I deleted most everything, haha.


The dawning of my Facebook profile is even worse, I got in like 5th or 6th grade so you can only imagine haha. I'm Sarah by the way!


----------



## disneygirl520

mickey'sbff said:


> I seriously can't even look at any old threads/PMs without cringing.



Every time I go back into posts I completely regret it.


----------



## Orreed

mickey'sbff said:


> The dawning of my Facebook profile is even worse, I got in like 5th or 6th grade so you can only imagine haha. I'm Sarah by the way!



Oh goodness I could imagine. Nice to meet you! I'm Olivia


----------



## StarTunnel

mickey'sbff said:


> The dawning of my Facebook profile is even worse, I got in like 5th or 6th grade so you can only imagine haha. I'm Sarah by the way!



I just got facebook 2 years ago, and all of my posts are me being purposefully embaressing and ridiculous.


----------



## disneygirl520

New Signature!!! I finally got off of the mobile version long enough to make one.


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:


> New Signature!!! I finally got off of the mobile version long enough to make one.



Looks great! And haha yeah the mobile app is awesome.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I bet all my old posts were so awful I don't even want to look. I was going through a meme phase too at the time the post waster thread started. ALSO THE MY LITTLE PONY PHASE LET'S NOT GO THERE.


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I bet all my old posts were so awful I don't even want to look. I was going through a meme phase too at the time the post waster thread started. ALSO THE MY LITTLE PONY PHASE LET'S NOT GO THERE.



Ahh yes. That and the "omg everyone's out to get us" phase. *cringe*


----------



## TylerFG

mickey'sbff said:


> Ahh yes. That and the "omg everyone's out to get us" phase. *cringe*



I miss the days back when the Post Wasters were new. Don't get me wrong, I love the people we have around now, but sometimes I just wish we could go back to having all of the Post Wastin' Family back together, and of course welcome new members.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Ahh yes. That and the "omg everyone's out to get us" phase. *cringe*



I was a sad person a year ago wow


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> I miss the days back when the Post Wasters were new. Don't get me wrong, I love the people we have around now, but sometimes I just wish we could go back to having all of the Post Wastin' Family back together, and of course welcome new members.



Me too.


----------



## Fairywings

As to regrets of old posts......... I was too much of a hot head. Of course, I still am a hot head, but way more careful.

Though I don't think I really went through any "phases".


----------



## Experiment113

mickey'sbff said:
			
		

> The dawning of my Facebook profile is even worse, I got in like 5th or 6th grade so you can only imagine haha. I'm Sarah by the way!



My name is Sarah 2!!!!!!!!  And you spell it with a h!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

I wish I could get payed for being a professional disboards lurker, I would be a millionaire!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Please tell me I am not the only person who wants to know why the "off topic" man so angry.


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Please tell me I am not the only person who wants to know why the "off topic" man so angry.



I never get to use that smiley haha, although I'm always tempted to. It's like the washing line smiley, I want to use it but when can I! 



Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

Yay or neigh on this backpack for my upcoming trip?

http://roxy.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pROXY1-12888291v400.jpg


----------



## PlutotheGreat

Its snowing like crazy and my school is the only one still open in the area. If a school five minutes away is closed why isn't mine?!


----------



## Experiment113

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I never get to use that smiley haha, although I'm always tempted to. It's like the washing line smiley, I want to use it but when can I!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



You should use it anyway!!!!  hee hee!!!! ff topic:


----------



## Experiment113

PlutotheGreat said:
			
		

> Its snowing like crazy and my school is the only one still open in the area. If a school five minutes away is closed why isn't mine?!



Aww I'm sorry 4 u.   We r lucky and get a 2hr delay this morning because it's so cold out.


----------



## disneygirl520

8 degrees what is this madness?! I want to go to Orlando!! :'(


----------



## Orreed

Sorry no all those with the cold whether.  I love where I live, nice and sunny out today!

I got a call back for High School Musical


----------



## Fairywings

Nice! Call backs are a good sign!

Mary Poppins on Broadway is coming to my town. My mom asked if I wanted to go and I said yes (Disney _and_ Theatre!) so my mom will buy tickets when she gets home from work!

It's not Phantom of the Opera or anything, but it's still cool.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Nice! Call backs are a good sign!
> 
> Mary Poppins on Broadway is coming to my town. My mom asked if I wanted to go and I said yes (Disney _and_ Theatre!) so my mom will buy tickets when she gets home from work!
> 
> It's not Phantom of the Opera or anything, but it's still cool.



Thanks! Have fun. I saw that show and it was good. Mary flying was magical!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Orreed said:


> Yay or neigh on this backpack for my upcoming trip?
> 
> http://roxy.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pROXY1-12888291v400.jpg



Oooo, I really like that!


----------



## StarTunnel

*scrolls down facebook*

Oh wow he's cute.
Oh wait I know him.
Oh wait I liked him.
Oh wait he didn't like me.
Oh wait.
Oh.
Wait.
Ugh.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Les Miz take two was just as beautiful and just as emotional UGH. Also I went to the mall with my friends today because NO SCHOOL FOR THE WEEK


----------



## StarTunnel

Oops double post.


----------



## StarTunnel

Disney~Cutie said:


> Les Miz take two was just as beautiful and just as emotional UGH. Also I went to the mall with my friends today because NO SCHOOL FOR THE WEEK



Luuuuuuuucky. My butt was frozen to my chair during school today. The building was freezing.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Luuuuuuuucky. My butt was frozen to my chair during school today. The building was freezing.



ugh I'm sorry. It's super cold up here too. We're supposed to get a couple feet of snow this week


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> Les Miz take two was just as beautiful and just as emotional UGH. Also I went to the mall with my friends today because NO SCHOOL FOR THE WEEK



Is it bad that I didn't really cry when I saw it? I mean it was sad obviously, but I've seen and listened to so many different versions of the musical before I saw the movie so I knew everything that was going to happen... yup.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Is it bad that I didn't really cry when I saw it? I mean it was sad obviously, but I've seen and listened to so many different versions of the musical before I saw the movie so I knew everything that was going to happen... yup.



That's how I am with Phantom. The first time I saw it I was emotional, but I've seen it and heard the music so much it doesn't really effect me anymore.
But the only thing that makes me sad about Les Miz is Eponine


----------



## Experiment113

StarTunnel said:
			
		

> Luuuuuuuucky. My butt was frozen to my chair during school today. The building was freezing.



I was freezing 2day to. Not fun. They keep the cafeteria so cold it's ridiculous.


----------



## TylerFG

It's insanely freezing down here. So bad, that we weren't even aloud to go outside at school (I go to a private school.) after lunch, unless if we had to go to the gym/music room/etc.


----------



## disneygirl520

My copy of kingdom keepers 5 came today!!!!


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> It's insanely freezing down here. So bad, that we weren't even aloud to go outside at school (I go to a private school.) after lunch, unless if we had to go to the gym/music room/etc.



Wow- how cold was it? It's been incredibly chilly here but we aren't stopped from going outside, so it must be terribly cold where you are.

We've had a few days of snow and missed a day of school- but mine was closed mainly because the bus companies refused to drive people to school. Now though it's just plain cold. January is one of my least favorite months- nothing much happens, and the weather sucks usually.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mickey'sbff

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> That's how I am with Phantom. The first time I saw it I was emotional, but I've seen it and heard the music so much it doesn't really effect me anymore.
> But the only thing that makes me sad about Les Miz is Eponine



Wait so yesterday I told my mom that we should get a bunny and name it Marius and then she said we should get a girl one and name it Hopponine and I almost cried because she normally knows nothing about Les Mis.


----------



## disneygirl520

If someone ever hacked my Amazon account they would think I was 8.


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> Wow- how cold was it? It's been incredibly chilly here but we aren't stopped from going outside, so it must be terribly cold where you are.
> 
> We've had a few days of snow and missed a day of school- but mine was closed mainly because the bus companies refused to drive people to school. Now though it's just plain cold. January is one of my least favorite months- nothing much happens, and the weather sucks usually.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Around 20 degrees here, so it was pretty freezing tbh.


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Around 20 degrees here, so it was pretty freezing tbh.



8 degrees here...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

mickey'sbff said:


> Wait so yesterday I told my mom that we should get a bunny and name it Marius and then she said we should get a girl one and name it Hopponine and I almost cried because she normally knows nothing about Les Mis.



THAT IS GENIUS



disneygirl520 said:


> 8 degrees here...



That's how cold it is here too


----------



## Orreed

Sending you all some warmth! I was sweating walking home from school today.. It was eighty degrees out.


----------



## soccer_mickey

TylerFG said:


> Around 20 degrees here, so it was pretty freezing tbh.





disneygirl520 said:


> 8 degrees here...



Wow! 20 degrees, 8 degrees! Yikes! It's been around 34 here and everyone's acting like were going into an ice age or something. I don't think I could handle winters that cold. I guess we're all just a bunch of cold weather wimps here. (But we can handle 100+ degree summers easily.)


----------



## PlutotheGreat

It hovered around 8-10 degrees by us on Tuesday and Wednesday.



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Sending you all some warmth! I was sweating walking home from school today.. It was eighty degrees out.



I'm jealous and grateful at the same time of your comment.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Sending you all some warmth! I was sweating walking home from school today.. It was eighty degrees out.



I am both amazed and confused.


----------



## StarTunnel

We have a substitute teacher that calls himself the worlds greatest math teacher but he's so annoying I was ready to bash my head in with the textbook.


----------



## DisneyFreak98

8:05 in the morning and it was -2 outside... I really don't even have a comment for that.


----------



## Pnerissa

Woot! Exactly what I needed!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I literally did nothing today. Tomorrow I'll have to do all the homework I was assigned this week hehe


----------



## Orreed

Yikes! To make you all feel better it was a LOT colder today. It's so random, haha. The high was fifty today and yesterday eighty?! Hopefully some of the nice weather was sent to you all.


----------



## Orreed

5 day mark today


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Orreed said:


> 5 day mark today



How long will you be in Disney? I leave in ten days


----------



## Orreed

DisneyFreak98 said:


> How long will you be in Disney? I leave in ten days



How exciting!! I'm there for five days, four nights.


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Orreed said:


> How exciting!! I'm there for five days, four nights.



That's awesome! Looks like we'll just miss each other, though.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> 5 day mark today



Lucky! My aunt is already considering going back in the summer though, so idk. I really hope I get to go.


----------



## StarTunnel

Jey wants food. Jey is lazy. Jey wants someone to make me food.


----------



## Orreed

DisneyFreak98 said:


> That's awesome! Looks like we'll just miss each other, though.



Bummer Have a nice trip!



TylerFG said:


> Lucky! My aunt is already considering going back in the summer though, so idk. I really hope I get to go.



Yeah, I feel really blessed I get to visit Walt Disney World. It's quite surreal it's so soon. Good luck with going during the summer!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

StarTunnel said:


> Jey wants food. Jey is lazy. Jey wants someone to make me food.



me every day


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Yeah, I feel really blessed I get to visit Walt Disney World. It's quite surreal it's so soon. Good luck with going during the summer!



Ik, it feels weird because you feel like it's only a once in a lifething, then you're actually there.


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Orreed said:


> Bummer Have a nice trip!



You too!


----------



## meggiebeth

I'm going to WDW in Oct/ Nov. can't wait! It is 10 months away, but time does fly!

It really does seem once in a lifetime to me as we live so far away and it's so expensive.

I really want to try a Disney cruise sometime, has anyone been on one? Are they good?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

YES! I for sure agree with that @Tyler @Meggie. It's kind of like Christmas morning. You get so excited for it to happens, which it seems it never will. It finally comes, being fantastic but is quickly over. 

The Disney Cruises look really fun. I have never been on one, but I have only heard great things about it. My friend went on a Disney Cruise and loved it. The Dream and Fantasy (The newest ships) are especially cool. I like how on all the ships the restaurants are themed and the teen clubs look fun. 

It's almost Monday, back to reality.I love weekends.


----------



## meggiebeth

I know right! Except I personally prefer WDW to Christmas... And I think Christmas is just a huge hype up until the 25th and then I feel depressed 

My friend is a real cruise snob and says Disney Cruises aren't good whatsoever, and they are totally tacky. I was just sitting there, mentally glaring at her, lol. I'd love to try a Disney cruise, after a WDW trip would be nice but we won't be going back for a while after this October trip coming up we have, going thru to mid November. I was thinking maybe a Disney Mediterranean cruise!

School school school. Roll on weekend. Mondays out of the way though! This thread really hasn't been lively for the last few weeks, it's sad 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

My mom just told me that they are thinking MAYBE 2014 for WDW for my family!!! I know it's still a while away, but I'm just so excited to have idea for when I can go next!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

No Disney trips for me until the fall of 2014 haha
But that gives me plenty of time to save my money for everything I want


----------



## Orreed

I agree, Disney morning is better! 
Yeah, who cares what she thinks. Go on that awesome cruise in the Mediterranean. The board has been a little quiet lately. Hey, 2014 is still exciting! And yes very true on saving up Robyn, haha. Good luck Heather that it will happen! I can relate on waiting, my last trip was in 2010.


----------



## Experiment113

OMG!!!! I deleted pics off my iPod so I could change the experiment so he wouldn't be wearing a Santa hat when it's not even Xmas anymore but I guess I didn't delete enough! Grrrrrr!!!!!  Got to go delete even more of my Disney pics!!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:
			
		

> I agree, Disney morning is better!
> Yeah, who cares what she thinks. Go on that awesome cruise in the Mediterranean. The board has been a little quiet lately. Hey, 2014 is still exciting! And yes very true on saving up Robyn, haha. Good luck Heather that it will happen! I can relate on waiting, my last trip was in 2010.



Mine too! My family doesn't go super often, but that's okay, I will wait for Disney!! And I agree the boards have been quiet.


----------



## TylerFG

The only time I ever did a Disney Cruise was the Wonder back in 2007, and I barely remember most of it lol.


----------



## disneygirl520

Three Tinkerbell movies down one to go.


----------



## Orreed

I'm on the plane to MCO


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> I'm on the plane to MCO



Have fun!


----------



## disneygirl520

My accomplishment for the day? I completed a 550 piece puzzle!


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> My accomplishment for the day? I completed a 550 piece puzzle!



Oh wow. Good job! 


Thanks Tyler! I had a incredible and super fun day yesterday.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:


> Oh wow. Good job!



Thanks, it took forever but I felt soo accomplished.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Thanks Tyler! I had a incredible and super fun day yesterday.



Great to know!


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> I'm on the plane to MCO



Omg have a great time and do update us on the awesome things your doing if you can!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Three Tinkerbell movies down one to go.



I was actually pleasantly surprised at the Tinkerbell movies, I thought that they'd be terrible and babyish but they were so magical and cute! I'm not sure about the most recent one as I have not seen it, but other Disney sequels have been kinda stupid haha. 

I mean Pocahontas II? What a weird and unrealistic storyline! I liked Mulan II but just because I wanted to be the pink princess and I liked the song the princesses sang 

I think it's sad treasure planet and Atlantis weren't successful. They are both great movies, although treasure planet was quite dark in theme. I just love the movie Atlantis, it is so magical! Although I think it might be even better with more music.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I was actually pleasantly surprised at the Tinkerbell movies, I thought that they'd be terrible and babyish but they were so magical and cute! I'm not sure about the most recent one as I have not seen it, but other Disney sequels have been kinda stupid haha.
> 
> I mean Pocahontas II? What a weird and unrealistic storyline! I liked Mulan II but just because I wanted to be the pink princess and I liked the song the princesses sang
> 
> I think it's sad treasure planet and Atlantis weren't successful. They are both great movies, although treasure planet was quite dark in theme. I just love the movie Atlantis, it is so magical! Although I think it might be even better with more music.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes and yes, I completely agree with everything you said. I also thought the tinkerbell movies would be dumb, an that they should have just left Tinkerbell in Peter Pan, but I LOVE them. The new one made me cry!! It was just so AMAZING.


----------



## TylerFG

So, somebody posted on Instagram the neww look for the buses in WDW. I'll admit, they look good, but I'm really gonna miss the old decals.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

TylerFG said:


> So, somebody posted on Instagram the neww look for the buses in WDW. I'll admit, they look good, but I'm really gonna miss the old decals.



They look nice, but idk they're not as exciting or cute as the old ones.


----------



## disneygirl520

Driving home in the snow for the first time=not fun at all


----------



## disneygirl520

February 1st means...




Valentine antenna topper, and 




Beauty and the Beast calendar page!


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> February 1st means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine antenna topper, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty and the Beast calendar page!



I have an Avengers calender. Last month was Cap. This month is Hawkeye.

No regrets on my calender choice.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

February's calendar picture is Snow White and the Prince


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm all signed up for the Color Run, and I'm so excitedd


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I have an Avengers calender. Last month was Cap. This month is Hawkeye.
> 
> No regrets on my calender choice.



January was Peter Pan and Tinkerbell, I was actually kind if sad to turn the page. I have the Thomas Kinkade Disney calendar.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> January was Peter Pan and Tinkerbell, I was actually kind if sad to turn the page. I have the Thomas Kinkade Disney calendar.



I saw that last year and thought it was amazing.


----------



## disneygirl520

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I saw that last year and thought it was amazing.



His paintings are truly beautiful.


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> January was Peter Pan and Tinkerbell, I was actually kind if sad to turn the page. I have the Thomas Kinkade Disney calendar.



I almost got that calendar but chose the normal Disney one instead. I have tried to get the Thomas Kinkade calendar after the new year but to no avail.  

I have the daily Disney calendar and I love having a new picture everyday! Plus I keep the ones I rip off haha.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Driving home in the snow for the first time=not fun at all



Haha Ikr, the first day of snow is a novelty but after that I just get sick of it, especially when it turns slushy.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> So, somebody posted on Instagram the neww look for the buses in WDW. I'll admit, they look good, but I'm really gonna miss the old decals.



I didn't much like the old ones, and I don't like the new ones. The old ones seemed a little... Out of place, and it would be nice if the busses were more... Magical. But how magical can you make a bus haha!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> I didn't much like the old ones, and I don't like the new ones. The old ones seemed a little... Out of place, and it would be nice if the busses were more... Magical. But how magical can you make a bus haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It might just be me, but I think the old ones fit rather well haha. But the new ones are good, but It'll take more time to get used to.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I have an Avengers calender. Last month was Cap. This month is Hawkeye.
> 
> No regrets on my calender choice.



I have that same calender!  I love the Avengers. Thomas Kinkade's work is super pretty. I espically love his Disney light boxes. I have only seen one this trip but at Disneyland they have a ton on Main Street. Too bad they cost so much, haha.


----------



## Orreed

When do the new ones come in place? They still had the old ones yesterday. I don't think I love them, but they do bring back memories. But somethings have to change. Is it just me or do they kind of have the same colors of the monorail? 
Oh, and if anyone has questions about the new Test Track or Little mermaid ride, I'd love to answer  Or really any question, I am here right now. I went to Universal and that was AMAZING also! Test Track was better tham expected. Did not do the Belle show or dinner, but walked around her square and went into a Belle shop.New Fantasyland looks lovely.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> When do the new ones come in place? They still had the old ones yesterday. I don't think I love them, but they do bring back memories. But somethings have to change. Is it just me or do they kind of have the same colors of the monorail?
> Oh, and if anyone has questions about the new Test Track or Little mermaid ride, I'd love to answer  Or really any question, I am here right now. I went to Universal and that was AMAZING also! Test Track was better tham expected. Did not do the Belle show or dinner, but walked around her square and went into a Belle shop.New Fantasyland looks lovely.



1st: I read someone on WDWMagic comparing the new bus colors to the very first monorail design in Disneyland, and I actually see it. But honestly, the current busses are a major part of my memories of WDW, so I'll be sad to see them go.

2nd: I've been avoiding spoilers for the new TT until I actually see it in person (Hopefully this year.), so if you write any spoilers, can you mark them? And from what I saw of the new FL (Only Storybook Circus and construction.), it's really amazing. I can't wait to see how much more there is to it.

In other news: One of my all time favorite Imagineers, Tony Baxter, retired recently. I'm actually not all that sad, but I'm kinda surprised tbh.


----------



## TylerFG

Well, my aunt just booked us to stay at the Port Orleans Riverside at the end of August so if my grades stay up, I'm most likely going back!


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Well, my aunt just booked us to stay at the Port Orleans Riverside at the end of August so if my grades stay up, I'm most likely going back!



Yay for you!!! That's exciting!


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> Yay for you!!! That's exciting!



Thanks! I really hope it works out!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Beyonce was fabulous


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> 1st: I read someone on WDWMagic comparing the new bus colors to the very first monorail design in Disneyland, and I actually see it. But honestly, the current busses are a major part of my memories of WDW, so I'll be sad to see them go.
> 
> *1. Oh haha, that is quite ironic. I thought the current white busses looked like the WDW monorails a little. I see it in the new ones being like Disneyland, and totally get what you are saying with the memories but liking the new ones.
> *
> 2nd: I've been avoiding spoilers for the new TT until I actually see it in person (Hopefully this year.), so if you write any spoilers, can you mark them? And from what I saw of the new FL (Only Storybook Circus and construction.), it's really amazing. I can't wait to see how much more there is to it.
> *
> 2.You are lucky to have self control. I am one of those people who always check updates. It is a fun although. It feel like a proud parent when a ride opens after watching it for four years. I have refrained my self from some Youtube videos of rides and glad I did. Will do mark them!*
> 
> In other news: One of my all time favorite Imagineers, Tony Baxter, retired recently. I'm actually not all that sad, but I'm kinda surprised tbh.



*I am more surprised by his resigning letter, OUCH. Although I could see why he'd say the things he did. He will be missed. *



meggiebeth said:


> I didn't much like the old ones, and I don't like the new ones. The old ones seemed a little... Out of place, and it would be nice if the busses were more... Magical. But how magical can you make a bus haha!
> _
> *Really, haha. But Disney is great at making magic. *_
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



*P.S. Sorry guys I still need to work on my quoting! *


----------



## Orreed

I hate having to leave Disney and Universal and go back to reality. Super glad a had a great trip. With only two touring during a not busy time, my dad and I got A TON done. Six parks, four nights with every ride we wanted with some rode multiple times. Still deciding on whether to write a trip report. I did not a pre-trip report or post a lot of updates because of safety. I had to ride a lot of rides alone (Dad and motion sickness). Caribbean Beach Martinique was very nice. 




TylerFG said:


> Well, my aunt just booked us to stay at the Port Orleans Riverside at the end of August so if my grades stay up, I'm most likely going back!



That's great! Good Luck on the grades.


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> I hate having to leave Disney and Universal and go back to reality. Super glad a had a great trip. With only two touring during a not busy time, my dad and I got A TON done. Six parks, four nights with every ride we wanted with some rode multiple times. Still deciding on whether to write a trip report. I did not a pre-trip report or post a lot of updates because of safety. I had to ride a lot of rides alone (Dad and motion sickness). Caribbean Beach Martinique was very nice.
> 
> That's great! Good Luck on the grades.



Please do write a trip report. I'd really like to hear about your trip  glad you had a good time. Is Universal as good as Disney? We are debating going to Universal but aren't sure it's worth the extra money on top of Disney.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> I am more surprised by his resigning letter, OUCH. Although I could see why he'd say the things he did. He will be missed.
> 
> P.S. Sorry guys I still need to work on my quoting!



What was so 'ouch' about his resigning letter? I haven't seen it but you have got me interested. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> What was so 'ouch' about his resigning letter? I haven't seen it but you have got me interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> I hate having to leave Disney and Universal and go back to reality. Super glad a had a great trip. With only two touring during a not busy time, my dad and I got A TON done. Six parks, four nights with every ride we wanted with some rode multiple times. Still deciding on whether to write a trip report. I did not a pre-trip report or post a lot of updates because of safety. I had to ride a lot of rides alone (Dad and motion sickness). Caribbean Beach Martinique was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! Good Luck on the grades.



I'm glad you had fun, and I love the Carribbean Beach! And thanks!


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> What was so 'ouch' about his resigning letter? I haven't seen it but you have got me interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





meggiebeth said:


> Please do write a trip report. I'd really like to hear about your trip  glad you had a good time. Is Universal as good as Disney? We are debating going to Universal but aren't sure it's worth the extra money on top of Disney.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Never mind, I think a website twisted his letter. I saw the real one, you can google it. 

OK, I might write one.  It just matters how much time I have, as theater season is finally starting on Friday! Add make-up work to that. I would say go to Universal! They have so many AMAZING attractions. Like Disney, the areas are very well themed too. After riding the Harry Potter attraction, my dad proclaimed that attraction was worth the price of admission,


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> Never mind, I think a website twisted his letter. I saw the real one, you can google it.
> 
> OK, I might write one.  It just matters how much time I have, as theater season is finally starting on Friday! Add make-up work to that. I would say go to Universal! They have so many AMAZING attractions. Like Disney, the areas are very well themed too. After riding the Harry Potter attraction, my dad proclaimed that attraction was worth the price of admission,



Ok I will look it up ASAP  and also that's great, if you do start one, tell us on here so I know when to follow along! There aren't many teen TRs, so I'd love to read one.  Ironic, it is the end of theatre season here and this weekend are the performances of our play Alice in Wonderland. But I have lost my voice so I am hoping I can still sing by Friday. On Sunday rehearsals I sounded like a squealing rabbit or something haha.

Do you and your dad like Harry Potter? We aren't into it at all really but have been told that the ride is amazing for non-fans too. Is the spider bit scary? I have arachnophobia but still want to try the ride lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

1hi guys, so...I just started a blog I don't know what I am doing yet  , but maybe I will pick up on it soon. I would love love love if you guys would read along, then I know I'm not posting for no one. It is at http://foreverdisney.blog.com/ I will post the link in my signature soon. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Fairywings

Anyone else having to read or have read Don Quixote? They tell too many stories in this book.


----------



## disneygirl520

This is what we made out of snow!


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> Ok I will look it up ASAP  and also that's great, if you do start one, tell us on here so I know when to follow along! There aren't many teen TRs, so I'd love to read one.  Ironic, it is the end of theatre season here and this weekend are the performances of our play Alice in Wonderland. But I have lost my voice so I am hoping I can still sing by Friday. On Sunday rehearsals I sounded like a squealing rabbit or something haha.
> 
> Do you and your dad like Harry Potter? We aren't into it at all really but have been told that the ride is amazing for non-fans too. Is the spider bit scary? I have arachnophobia but still want to try the ride lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Break a leg at Alice! I hope your voice comes back, how scary. Hopefully I'll try to write it soon before I forget a lot. Will think about doing the trip report.

My dad and I enjoy Harry Potter. He has seen all the movies as well as me and I have also read the books. Your right, anyone can enjoy it. The ride again is fantastic and the whole area is themed really well. Plus, there are so many other great attractions. Revenge of the Mummy was super fun! I won't ruin the surprise, but you'd enjoy it. 



disneygirl520 said:


> This is what we made out of snow!



How cute! Stay warm.


----------



## disneygirl520

I am having a really bad day!! Ugh!


----------



## disneygirl520

Well...I haven't cried in a while, apparently it was time.


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> Well...I haven't cried in a while, apparently it was time.



What happened?


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:
			
		

> What happened?



Everything just built up, I thought I was done with  everyone going away to college last year....but i was wrong. I just hate feeling left behind because I stayed at home for college...


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Everything just built up, I thought I was done with  everyone going away to college last year....but i was wrong. I just hate feeling left behind because I stayed at home for college...



I'm so sorry, my dad did that too and regretted it. But, at least you are saving some money by not staying away from home- and you won't have to pay as much off. I'm really sorry you feel upset, it must be hard, maybe you could transfer to another college next year, if that's possible?

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry, my dad did that too and regretted it. But, at least you are saving some money by not staying away from home- and you won't have to pay as much off. I'm really sorry you feel upset, it must be hard, maybe you could transfer to another college next year, if that's possible?
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It's actually not that, I love my college. And I'm on a full ride scholarship, so that's a HUGE bonus. I just don't like how all of my friends are leaving, it makes me feel so alone.... But I feel a lot better today.


----------



## StarTunnel

wHY DO I WATCH GLEE ITS SO EMOTIONAL


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> Everything just built up, I thought I was done with  everyone going away to college last year....but i was wrong. I just hate feeling left behind because I stayed at home for college...



Oh. That really sucks. Sadly, I'm not in college, so I really don't know what to say. I just hope you feel better.


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Oh. That really sucks. Sadly, I'm not in college, so I really don't know what to say. I just hope you feel better.



It's fine  I feel a lot better now. It just was not a good day before


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm surprised school wasn't cancelled wow
but now I'm definitely snowed in for the weekend


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> It's fine  I feel a lot better now. It just was not a good day before



I'm just glad you feel better.


----------



## meggiebeth

Sooooo cold... I can't wait for summer. Where are you guys going on vacation this year?

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> Sooooo cold... I can't wait for summer. Where are you guys going on vacation this year?
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Me and my aunt set a date for August, but that all depends if my grades are up.


----------



## disbound09

cool


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Sooooo cold... I can't wait for summer. Where are you guys going on vacation this year?
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I am having a family reunion of sorts, so we will be heading up to PEI (Prince Edward Island) this summer.


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Sooooo cold... I can't wait for summer. Where are you guys going on vacation this year?
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We just planned a Disney trip for June. I haven't been in a while and am super excited!


----------



## Orreed

Might be heading to Northern California to see my family this summer. Also hoping to go to church summer camp in Louisiana. How excitng to all of you going to Walt Disney World.


----------



## disneygirl520

New I-pod background!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

petitetiaras closed and I'm done with life


----------



## disneygirl520

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> petitetiaras closed and I'm done with life



Wait...what!? Why is it closed?!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

disneygirl520 said:


> Wait...what!? Why is it closed?!



some people were saying it's because a lot of other blogs were stealing her graphics ):


----------



## disneygirl520

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> some people were saying it's because a lot of other blogs were stealing her graphics ):



:'( this makes me really really sad.


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> petitetiaras closed and I'm done with life



What is petitetiaras??? 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I am having a family reunion of sorts, so we will be heading up to PEI (Prince Edward Island) this summer.



I have heard great things about Prince Edward Island. Apparently it is beautiful. I would love to spend a whole summer just exploring America with my family. I really want to see Boston, and just normal American towns. I'm not too bothered about seeing New York. Apparently it's not that good...?

Oh my goodness I really want to go to Hawaii too. And on a Disney cruise. But they are so expensive!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> I have heard great things about Prince Edward Island. Apparently it is beautiful. I would love to spend a whole summer just exploring America with my family. I really want to see Boston, and just normal American towns. I'm not too bothered about seeing New York. Apparently it's not that good...?
> 
> Oh my goodness I really want to go to Hawaii too. And on a Disney cruise. But they are so expensive!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I've always wanted to do a whole summer away, too, but in Europe. Or anywhere, really. I just love to travel. 

We did New York City over Christmas and I loved it. It has a much different feel and experience than every other city I've ever been in. I guess some people like it and others don't.


----------



## meggiebeth

soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to do a whole summer away, too, but in Europe. Or anywhere, really. I just love to travel.
> 
> We did New York City over Christmas and I loved it. It has a much different feel and experience than every other city I've ever been in. I guess some people like it and others don't.



Europe is a wonderful place, and each country is really different. It's really weird. You really should go when you can. America just seems so amazing to me... It's the world we grow up in! Watching American TV and such. I was really surprised when I saw really tanned Americans. I thought they were usually rather pale. 

That's interesting you liked New York. You are so lucky going there over Christmas!!! We can't afford any extra trips really, because of going to Disney World. My cousin went to New York on her honeymoon and didn't like it weirdly. To me, it does look very grey and bleak, and kind of packed in, lol.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> What is petitetiaras???
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It was a Disney tumblr that made awesome graphics and icons and such. I got the icons in my signature from petitetiaras, but the girl in charge closed it down ):


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Europe is a wonderful place, and each country is really different. It's really weird. You really should go when you can. America just seems so amazing to me... It's the world we grow up in! Watching American TV and such. I was really surprised when I saw really tanned Americans. I thought they were usually rather pale.
> 
> That's interesting you liked New York. You are so lucky going there over Christmas!!! We can't afford any extra trips really, because of going to Disney World. My cousin went to New York on her honeymoon and didn't like it weirdly. To me, it does look very grey and bleak, and kind of packed in, lol.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Where all in Europe have you been? I've been to London and loved it there, too. The places I most want to go are the Netherlands (we have family there) and Italy. I want to go back to England, too, and see outside of London.

New York is pretty grey, but it's pretty in a different kind of way. I liked all the skyscrapers. I think I enjoyed London more, but was glad to see New York.


----------



## meggiebeth

soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> Where all in Europe have you been? I've been to London and loved it there, too. The places I most want to go are the Netherlands (we have family there) and Italy. I want to go back to England, too, and see outside of London.
> 
> New York is pretty grey, but it's pretty in a different kind of way. I liked all the skyscrapers. I think I enjoyed London more, but was glad to see New York.



Wow! Whereabouts did you go in London? We only live about 40 minutes away from London and it is a wonderful place- I love to go there! But the rest of England is so very different. Parts are ugly, but so many parts are pretty and quaint. My local town is very old and pretty. I live 20 minutes from Cambridge which is also beautiful and a famous city but much smaller and quainter than London. And you really ought to visit Scotland!

I have been to Scotland, England (obviously lol), France, Belgium, Austria, Germany, Hungary and Sardinia. Not very many countries yet but I hope to see more! Sardinia is an Italian island but it feels so old fashioned and basic.

That is interesting you think New York is pretty. See, I've never really seen true skyscrapers like you have in America. There are some in London but not many. What state do you live in, out of interest? 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

Ahhh I REALLY WANT to go Europe. It looks so pretty. I especially want to visit France and Italy. By other dream destinations although not in Europe are Australia and Japan. 
I could see how you could not like it, but I loved NYC. I bet too at the holiday season it is even better. Although quite ironic, Central Park was my favorite part. If you go, although it's not my favorite brand, I enjoyed the Juicy Store. It was almost all pink, very chic, and three stories. Also being a theatre kid, it was exciting to see a Broadway show. Thinking working behind the scenes in movies when I grow up as a job possibility, touring the NBC studio was cool. We got to walk on a news set and see the SNL stage.
Boston is AWESOME out an hour drive to Boston, Massachusetts. Those Northern states are tiny!) I love history, and many parts of Boston are like the colonial times. There will be random old buildings next to skyscrapers. Where I live that does not happen a lot. I love history which also led to my liking of the city. Like New York, the subways where cool to me. Boston also has yummy sea food if you like fish. If you can visit Cape Cod. It's a very picturesque beach town. 
One of my favorite cities I have visited is Washington DC, America's capital. If you like American history, it is a must do. They have really cool free museums.     
With people being tan, most are pale in my city. But that just might be where I live. But I do live in the southern half of the US. I find things on television are VERY different than what it actually is. My classmate is on a reality show, and most of the stuff is scripted. A lot of things can be true also. In relation, California is fun too  
Sorry this was long. Thinking about travel makes me happy...


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> My classmate is on a reality show, and most of the stuff is scripted. A lot of things can be true also. In relation, California is fun too  [/COLOR]



I KNEW IT!


But seriously, what show?


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Wow! Whereabouts did you go in London? We only live about 40 minutes away from London and it is a wonderful place- I love to go there! But the rest of England is so very different. Parts are ugly, but so many parts are pretty and quaint. My local town is very old and pretty. I live 20 minutes from Cambridge which is also beautiful and a famous city but much smaller and quainter than London. And you really ought to visit Scotland!
> 
> I have been to Scotland, England (obviously lol), France, Belgium, Austria, Germany, Hungary and Sardinia. Not very many countries yet but I hope to see more! Sardinia is an Italian island but it feels so old fashioned and basic.
> 
> That is interesting you think New York is pretty. See, I've never really seen true skyscrapers like you have in America. There are some in London but not many. What state do you live in, out of interest?
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We were only in London for four days because it was only a long layover, so we mainly did the big tourist stuff. We did the London Eye (which was spectacular), British Museum, Buckingham Palace, Big Ben, and that sort of thing. Cambridge and your town sound very pretty. I'd love to see outside of London and see things tourists don't usually see. Are there little seaside towns like in movies?

Wow, you've been to so many countries! I've only been to a few different countries, but lots of states. I think it's funny that you said you haven't been to many, but ask pretty much every person in the US and they would say you've been to tons. Just a cultural difference, I guess. Most people you talk to here have never even traveled outside the US.

The states I've been to are Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Virginia, Maryland, Washington D.C., New York, Michigan, Indiana, Texas, West Virginia, Tennessee, Washington, and California. And I live in North Carolina. I like NC because were close to both mountains and beach. I live in a pretty average city, though.


----------



## soccer_mickey

TylerFG said:


> I KNEW IT!
> 
> 
> But seriously, what show?



I know someone who was on Survivor, and she said it wasn't scripted. But it went through a lot of editing. They could edit together stuff said days apart and make it sound like a single conversation.


----------



## TylerFG

soccer_mickey said:


> I know someone who was on Survivor, and she said it wasn't scripted. But it went through a lot of editing. They could edit together stuff said days apart and make it sound like a single conversation.



Huh, that's crazy. I always knew there was something fishy about Reality Shows.


----------



## disneygirl520

soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> I know someone who was on Survivor, and she said it wasn't scripted. But it went through a lot of editing. They could edit together stuff said days apart and make it sound like a single conversation.



I figured that was what they did. But I still love reality shows lol


----------



## Orreed

That's interesting about Survivor! I always thought that one was pretty real, which I guess the most part it is. 

Haha they are fishy. Like for one time they where forced to crash a party, they did not want to. I am not going to reveal the name because I am not comfortable sharing my state but It's one of those shows with dramatic people. The girl lives in a HUGE house. I think It mostly focuses on the moms. I will admit I feel it's OK, because they are entertaining. .


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> That's interesting about Survivor! I always thought that one was pretty real, which I guess the most part it is.
> 
> Haha they are fishy. Like for one time they where forced to crash a party, they did not want to. I am not going to reveal the name because I am not comfortable sharing my state but It's one of those shows with dramatic rich people. The girl lives in a HUGE house and is a cheerleader. I will admit I feel it's OK, because they are entertaining.



Is it on something like MTV?


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> Is it on something like MTV?



Yes. It is a much like Housewives of Beverly Hills, but not in Beverly Hills. Just went on website for the first time. Really weird seeing a girl I go to school with. We used to be good friends in elementary. We don't hate each other now, just don't really hang out. It's on the Style network.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Yes. It is a much like Housewives of Beverly Hills, but not in Beverly Hills. Just went on website for the first time. Really weird seeing a girl I go to school with. We used to be good friends in elementary. We don't hate each other now, just don't really hang out. It's on the Style network.



amn, now that is surreal.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

In other words, Corbin Bleu follows me on Twitter so now someone famous finally follows me


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> Ahhh I REALLY WANT to go Europe. It looks so pretty. I especially want to visit France and Italy. By other dream destinations although not in Europe are Australia and Japan.
> I could see how you could not like it, but I loved NYC. I bet too at the holiday season it is even better. Although quite ironic, Central Park was my favorite part. If you go, although it's not my favorite brand, I enjoyed the Juicy Store. It was almost all pink, very chic, and three stories. Also being a theatre kid, it was exciting to see a Broadway show. Thinking working behind the scenes in movies when I grow up as a job possibility, touring the NBC studio was cool. We got to walk on a news set and see the SNL stage.
> Boston is AWESOME out an hour drive to Boston, Massachusetts. Those Northern states are tiny!) I love history, and many parts of Boston are like the colonial times. There will be random old buildings next to skyscrapers. Where I live that does not happen a lot. I love history which also led to my liking of the city. Like New York, the subways where cool to me. Boston also has yummy sea food if you like fish. If you can visit Cape Cod. It's a very picturesque beach town.
> One of my favorite cities I have visited is Washington DC, America's capital. If you like American history, it is a must do. They have really cool free museums.
> With people being tan, most are pale in my city. But that just might be where I live. But I do live in the southern half of the US. I find things on television are VERY different than what it actually is. My classmate is on a reality show, and most of the stuff is scripted. A lot of things can be true also. In relation, California is fun too
> Sorry this was long. Thinking about travel makes me happy...



I have been to France and Italy and I urge you to GO GO GO!!! They are both amazing countries, and have such a wonderful feel. Parts are extraordinarily basic and are a culture shock. When we went to Italy, parts were so basic- and the supermarkets only sold the essentials- no ready meals or desserts or anything- just plain ingredients. The houses were often just shacks too. The movie Ratatouille really shows the French culture and it is amazing! Italians are noticeably more aggressive lol. Just the way they do things and shove you out the way. Haha.

Funny, because although I want to go to China and Japan, I am not that inspired at the moment to go to Australia. I don't know really why, but it seems quite similar to the UK.

What exactly is the Juicy Store? The name sounds a little suspicious lol! Here, a shop called Juicy sells loads of hideous and revealing outfits but I am guessing it is not linked to your Juicy Store.  

Wow, you are so ambitious! I wouldn't be brave enough to try and pursue a career like that, well maybe. Lol. You're lucky knowing what you want to do, I don't really. I am taking Government and Politics for A levels next academic year and we cover America so I think after that I will want to visit Washington DC.

Oh my goodness, you are making me really want to visit all of these places! I have heard of Cape Cod and it sounds wonderful. I would love to explore America but sadly it is not in the budget. 

What state do you live in? Do you have a southern accent? I'm curious, lol.

I get you about television. FTR, it bugs me that British people are literally always the villains on US television shows!!! And also that all of us speak really posh, most Brits have terrible accents... Lol.



			
				soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> We were only in London for four days because it was only a long layover, so we mainly did the big tourist stuff. We did the London Eye (which was spectacular), British Museum, Buckingham Palace, Big Ben, and that sort of thing. Cambridge and your town sound very pretty. I'd love to see outside of London and see things tourists don't usually see. Are there little seaside towns like in movies?
> 
> Wow, you've been to so many countries! I've only been to a few different countries, but lots of states. I think it's funny that you said you haven't been to many, but ask pretty much every person in the US and they would say you've been to tons. Just a cultural difference, I guess. Most people you talk to here have never even traveled outside the US.
> 
> The states I've been to are Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Virginia, Maryland, Washington D.C., New York, Michigan, Indiana, Texas, West Virginia, Tennessee, Washington, and California. And I live in North Carolina. I like NC because were close to both mountains and beach. I live in a pretty average city, though.



I love the London Eye!!! It is best when it's sunset- you go up in the daytime and come down in the dark. I've never been to the British Museum weirdly that I can remember. Do you have palaces like Buckingham Palace in the US?

We do have beautiful and quaint seaside towns, that's what I love is that we have so much history. Often with little piers and cafes selling rock candy. Many are touristy though. To me, it's the little towns and villages that are the best, the ones that aren't flocked with tourists. We have a huge Victorian Manor house down the road from us, still furnished as if it were from 150 years ago, and you can walk through it. It's so fascinating. 

I guess it's a little different because America is so huge, whereas the UK is tiny and you can get the euro tunnel to France for £15. From there you have a gateway to the rest of Europe. It is nice to be so close to everything however at the moment I am in love with the US lol. 

You have been to so many states!!! Are they all quite different or rather similar? I would imagine California is different to Texas, for example. I've heard that in California people just casually get plastic surgery and show up for work the next day or two! Here, that seems really unusual. OMG you live in North Carolina that is my dream state!!! Well actually I can't decide between NC, SC and PA. I wanted to take a holiday to the Carolinas a while ago. The weather seems perfect, cold at winter and hot at summer!!! And I didn't even know thee were mountains there haha! I guess I forget that most Americans are not close to the beach, wow!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> In other words, Corbin Bleu follows me on Twitter so now someone famous finally follows me



I don't have Twitter but my friends do and they are obsessed with getting famous people to follow them- so far unsuccessfully lol. Maybe I should get twitter although I thought it was just for famous people at first lol.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> Yes. It is a much like Housewives of Beverly Hills, but not in Beverly Hills. Just went on website for the first time. Really weird seeing a girl I go to school with. We used to be good friends in elementary. We don't hate each other now, just don't really hang out. It's on the Style network.



Ugh, don't get me started on that hideous monstrosity of a TV programmer lol! I hate reality TV. And I hate people trying to get famous using it. Housewives of Beverly Hills is annoying but the Kardashians really bugs me. I have watched Toddlers and Tiaras though and found it entertaining and interesting as I had never seen anything like that before!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney~Cutie

meggiebeth said:


> I don't have Twitter but my friends do and they are obsessed with getting famous people to follow them- so far unsuccessfully lol. Maybe I should get twitter although I thought it was just for famous people at first lol.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I don't know why I have it I only have like 100 followers omg


----------



## TylerFG

So, the Downtown Disney Twitter RT'd me today. Don't know if that counts as a celebrity, but I'm still excited!


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> I have been to France and Italy and I urge you to GO GO GO!!! They are both amazing countries, and have such a wonderful feel. Parts are extraordinarily basic and are a culture shock. When we went to Italy, parts were so basic- and the supermarkets only sold the essentials- no ready meals or desserts or anything- just plain ingredients. The houses were often just shacks too. The movie Ratatouille really shows the French culture and it is amazing! Italians are noticeably more aggressive lol. Just the way they do things and shove you out the way. Haha.
> 
> I want to go. It's just finding the money to go  Hopefully during college. I'd love to study oversees.
> 
> Funny, because although I want to go to China and Japan, I am not that inspired at the moment to go to Australia. I don't know really why, but it seems quite similar to the UK.
> 
> Well then that would make sense. I have no been to UK. I'd also like to go to UK.
> 
> What exactly is the Juicy Store? The name sounds a little suspicious lol! Here, a shop called Juicy sells loads of hideous and revealing outfits but I am guessing it is not linked to your Juicy Store.
> 
> I think it is different. It's Juicy Couture. It had a lot of purses. It's super pricy so I don't shop there. I like to save my money and find good deals
> 
> Wow, you are so ambitious! I wouldn't be brave enough to try and pursue a career like that, well maybe. Lol. You're lucky knowing what you want to do, I don't really. I am taking Government and Politics for A levels next academic year and we cover America so I think after that I will want to visit Washington DC.
> 
> Oh trust me, that is just one idea. I have tons! If you enjoy your America studies go!
> 
> Oh my goodness, you are making me really want to visit all of these places! I have heard of Cape Cod and it sounds wonderful. I would love to explore America but sadly it is not in the budget.
> 
> Ditto with Europe.
> 
> What state do you live in? Do you have a southern accent? I'm curious, lol.
> 
> I'll PM you. I don't have an accent, I was born in New Hampshire and moved. Actually, it's rare to find anyone with an accent! I live in a melting pot.
> 
> I get you about television. FTR, it bugs me that British people are literally always the villains on US television shows!!! And also that all of us speak really posh, most Brits have terrible accents... Lol.
> 
> That does seem to happen a lot.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





TylerFG said:


> So, the Downtown Disney Twitter RT'd me today. Don't know if that counts as a celebrity, but I'm still excited!



Hey, it's a famous country. I don't have Twitter (Tried it out a year ago, not for me. Plus, not a lot of my friends where on it and I had to have a protected account, with a exciting amount of six followers, haha.) but on Pintrest Deb Wills, founder of the first Disney site I checked daily, repinned by pin and I got super excited. 



Disney~Cutie said:


> In other words, Corbin Bleu follows me on Twitter so now someone famous finally follows me



That's neat!


----------



## StarTunnel

I am very tired of explaining to people what I feel and not even have it taken into thought.  I confide that I feel I might have bipolar disorder and I'm told no it's hormones, or no you're wrong.  Not even a discussion.


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> I have been to France and Italy and I urge you to GO GO GO!!! They are both amazing countries, and have such a wonderful feel. Parts are extraordinarily basic and are a culture shock. When we went to Italy, parts were so basic- and the supermarkets only sold the essentials- no ready meals or desserts or anything- just plain ingredients. The houses were often just shacks too. The movie Ratatouille really shows the French culture and it is amazing! Italians are noticeably more aggressive lol. Just the way they do things and shove you out the way. Haha.
> 
> Funny, because although I want to go to China and Japan, I am not that inspired at the moment to go to Australia. I don't know really why, but it seems quite similar to the UK.
> 
> What exactly is the Juicy Store? The name sounds a little suspicious lol! Here, a shop called Juicy sells loads of hideous and revealing outfits but I am guessing it is not linked to your Juicy Store.
> 
> Wow, you are so ambitious! I wouldn't be brave enough to try and pursue a career like that, well maybe. Lol. You're lucky knowing what you want to do, I don't really. I am taking Government and Politics for A levels next academic year and we cover America so I think after that I will want to visit Washington DC.
> 
> Oh my goodness, you are making me really want to visit all of these places! I have heard of Cape Cod and it sounds wonderful. I would love to explore America but sadly it is not in the budget.
> 
> What state do you live in? Do you have a southern accent? I'm curious, lol.
> 
> I get you about television. FTR, it bugs me that British people are literally always the villains on US television shows!!! And also that all of us speak really posh, most Brits have terrible accents... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the London Eye!!! It is best when it's sunset- you go up in the daytime and come down in the dark. I've never been to the British Museum weirdly that I can remember. Do you have palaces like Buckingham Palace in the US?
> 
> We do have beautiful and quaint seaside towns, that's what I love is that we have so much history. Often with little piers and cafes selling rock candy. Many are touristy though. To me, it's the little towns and villages that are the best, the ones that aren't flocked with tourists. We have a huge Victorian Manor house down the road from us, still furnished as if it were from 150 years ago, and you can walk through it. It's so fascinating.
> 
> I guess it's a little different because America is so huge, whereas the UK is tiny and you can get the euro tunnel to France for £15. From there you have a gateway to the rest of Europe. It is nice to be so close to everything however at the moment I am in love with the US lol.
> 
> You have been to so many states!!! Are they all quite different or rather similar? I would imagine California is different to Texas, for example. I've heard that in California people just casually get plastic surgery and show up for work the next day or two! Here, that seems really unusual. OMG you live in North Carolina that is my dream state!!! Well actually I can't decide between NC, SC and PA. I wanted to take a holiday to the Carolinas a while ago. The weather seems perfect, cold at winter and hot at summer!!! And I didn't even know thee were mountains there haha! I guess I forget that most Americans are not close to the beach, wow!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think that the closest thing to the Buckingham Palace is the White House. Also, in NC we have Biltmore Estate. It's the largest private home in the US. It's not really very similar, but for some reason it was the first thing I thought of. Just both big, fancy places I guess. 

I feel like states in the same region are similar, but ones farther away are different. But that's not always the case. Both VA and SC, one state away feel similar, but Tennessee feels quite a bit different. It's actually a pretty difficult question! California and Texas are very very different, like you said. Individual cities have tons of differences. Even cities in the same state, like San Francisco and LA seem very different. How is it for you? Does everywhere you go have a different feeling?

The weather here is very nice. It gets cold in winter, but not to bad. It can get extremely hot in summer, though. Not as bad as places deeper south, though. I really love the fall leaves, too. I like how we have four recognizable seasons, unlike some places. What are your season's like??


----------



## disneygirl520

Somebody help me, I am drowning in homework!


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Somebody help me, I am drowning in homework!



Ouch. Hate that.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

kingdom hearts is so frustrating


----------



## disneygirl520

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> kingdom hearts is so frustrating



That it is.


----------



## meggiebeth

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I don't know why I have it I only have like 100 followers omg



That's quite a lot, but I guess, how are you meant to get more followers? Unless you're famous it must be hard.



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Hey, it's a famous country. I don't have Twitter (Tried it out a year ago, not for me. Plus, not a lot of my friends where on it and I had to have a protected account, with a exciting amount of six followers, haha.) but on Pintrest Deb Wills, founder of the first Disney site I checked daily, repinned by pin and I got super excited.
> 
> That's neat!



What's a protected account? Does that mean only 'friends' can see it? Omg that is so cool! I get happy when people repin my pins, but I'm not that into Pinterest yet. I have a few boards. And I follow you tehe 



			
				StarTunnel said:
			
		

> I am very tired of explaining to people what I feel and not even have it taken into thought.  I confide that I feel I might have bipolar disorder and I'm told no it's hormones, or no you're wrong.  Not even a discussion.



Sorry that's happening to you- I can totally empathize, I've been through a similar thing. It's so hard when no one takes you seriously when you try to confide in them. Most people don't really understand how hard it is to cope with depression or bipolar disorder. If you need anyone to talk to, I'd love to help 



			
				soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> I think that the closest thing to the Buckingham Palace is the White House. Also, in NC we have Biltmore Estate. It's the largest private home in the US. It's not really very similar, but for some reason it was the first thing I thought of. Just both big, fancy places I guess.
> 
> I feel like states in the same region are similar, but ones farther away are different. But that's not always the case. Both VA and SC, one state away feel similar, but Tennessee feels quite a bit different. It's actually a pretty difficult question! California and Texas are very very different, like you said. Individual cities have tons of differences. Even cities in the same state, like San Francisco and LA seem very different. How is it for you? Does everywhere you go have a different feeling?
> 
> The weather here is very nice. It gets cold in winter, but not to bad. It can get extremely hot in summer, though. Not as bad as places deeper south, though. I really love the fall leaves, too. I like how we have four recognizable seasons, unlike some places. What are your season's like??



Ill have to look up the Biltmore Estate. It sounds really neat! And to be the largest in the US... It must be H U G E ! 

I'm not surprised California and Texas are so different, I mean California is meant to be glamorous and fashionable and Texas is more of a riding horses, walking in mud, barn dancing kind of place. (Right...?) But it's odd because Americans are all Americans!

Florida seems kind of a 'boring' state if you know what I mean. It doesn't have much character. I'd love to explore the southern states!

Here we are pretty much the same all through England- the differences aren't very big. That's why it is odd when we look at America. I tell you, Scotland is so different to England though. They are patriotic like you are in the US, and many people belong to 'clans'. (Me included!) They gather and dance a lot too. However it is even more grey than England! 

Haha, that reminds me, we get so annoyed when we watch Mrs Doubtfire and Mrs Doubtfire says in a Scottish accent 'I'm from England'! Lol.

I am envious of you! Britain rarely has nice weather. That's another reason the US is so appealing to me! My parents say 'America doesn't have seasons- it's either hot or cold all the time' when I talk about living there. You just proved exactly my point that it isn't like that! It sounds heavenly! Although I can't imagine going to school when it's so hot. Do you all have private pools, like Florida? 

We have a cold and rainy winter followed by a cool and rainy summer. Bleh. It's funny that we can't even cope with snow well, school closes literally whenever it snows!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

My new bracelet came today. To infinity and beyond!


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Ill have to look up the Biltmore Estate. It sounds really neat! And to be the largest in the US... It must be H U G E !
> 
> I'm not surprised California and Texas are so different, I mean California is meant to be glamorous and fashionable and Texas is more of a riding horses, walking in mud, barn dancing kind of place. (Right...?) But it's odd because Americans are all Americans!
> 
> Florida seems kind of a 'boring' state if you know what I mean. It doesn't have much character. I'd love to explore the southern states!
> 
> Here we are pretty much the same all through England- the differences aren't very big. That's why it is odd when we look at America. I tell you, Scotland is so different to England though. They are patriotic like you are in the US, and many people belong to 'clans'. (Me included!) They gather and dance a lot too. However it is even more grey than England!
> 
> Haha, that reminds me, we get so annoyed when we watch Mrs Doubtfire and Mrs Doubtfire says in a Scottish accent 'I'm from England'! Lol.
> 
> I am envious of you! Britain rarely has nice weather. That's another reason the US is so appealing to me! My parents say 'America doesn't have seasons- it's either hot or cold all the time' when I talk about living there. You just proved exactly my point that it isn't like that! It sounds heavenly! Although I can't imagine going to school when it's so hot. Do you all have private pools, like Florida?
> 
> We have a cold and rainy winter followed by a cool and rainy summer. Bleh. It's funny that we can't even cope with snow well, school closes literally whenever it snows!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I feel like what you said about Texas and California aren't necessarily true.  Even here, we generally think about Texas and cowboys, but when I went there that wasn't really the case. Maybe it's more like that in more rural areas, but the big city I visited didn't seem like stereotypical Texas. Maybe you think of California being so glamorous because of Hollywood, but it's not all like that. I mean, I have family there who own a dairy farm... not too glamorous. Also, California and Texas are both huge states, so there's a lot going on. 

To me, Florida has always been more of a vacation state, with so many theme parts and beaches.

The weather isn't the same everywhere. Around where I live, we do get nice, relatively mild seasons, but deeper south it's way hotter for longer and north it's colder for longer. I'm not sure about weather on the West Coast. We're out all summer, so that's not usually a problem. Most people here don't have pools in their yards, but some do. Most neighborhoods have a pool to join, though, so it's still easy to swim. 

We can't cope with snow well either. School is closed even if it's less than an inch.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

disneygirl520 said:


> My new bracelet came today. To infinity and beyond!



that's so cute!


----------



## TylerFG




----------



## TylerFG

If only this were me...


----------



## disneygirl520

Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> that's so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> My new bracelet came today. To infinity and beyond!



That's nice!


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:
			
		

> That's nice!



Thanks!


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> What's a protected account? Does that mean only 'friends' can see it? Omg that is so cool! I get happy when people repin my pins, but I'm not that into Pinterest yet. I have a few boards. And I follow you tehe
> 
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes, a protected account means the user has to send a request to follow you. Yay, I love my followers!

That moment when listening to a new song and trying to decide if you like it...

By the way cute bracelet!


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:
			
		

> By the way cute bracelet!



thanks so much!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

by the way I made a new tumblr so you can follow me if you want because I need new blogs to follow (It's a personal blog)

http://arielsflippers.tumblr.com


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> by the way I made a new tumblr so you can follow me if you want because I need new blogs to follow (It's a personal blog)
> 
> http://arielsflippers.tumblr.com



Followed!


----------



## disneygirl520

I should probably start paying more attention in class... Lol


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> My new bracelet came today. To infinity and beyond!



That is a beautiful bracelet. Although I am not a huge fan of toy story, so I'd get a princess phrase probably. Where'd you get it from? I've seen it for sale on etsy, loads of different ones. I love etsy.



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I should probably start paying more attention in class... Lol



Omg I love your handwriting!!! Haha lol I wish I had the guts to write something in class, I'm a goody goody lol

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> I feel like what you said about Texas and California aren't necessarily true.  Even here, we generally think about Texas and cowboys, but when I went there that wasn't really the case. Maybe it's more like that in more rural areas, but the big city I visited didn't seem like stereotypical Texas. Maybe you think of California being so glamorous because of Hollywood, but it's not all like that. I mean, I have family there who own a dairy farm... not too glamorous. Also, California and Texas are both huge states, so there's a lot going on.
> 
> To me, Florida has always been more of a vacation state, with so many theme parts and beaches.
> 
> The weather isn't the same everywhere. Around where I live, we do get nice, relatively mild seasons, but deeper south it's way hotter for longer and north it's colder for longer. I'm not sure about weather on the West Coast. We're out all summer, so that's not usually a problem. Most people here don't have pools in their yards, but some do. Most neighborhoods have a pool to join, though, so it's still easy to swim.
> 
> We can't cope with snow well either. School is closed even if it's less than an inch.



I know right. I stereotype a lot of things lol, I just do it automatically. To be honest a dairy farm is pretty cool!!!  I just long to actually see an American flag again, I love how you couldn't drive half a mile without seeing a flag. It's not like that here.

It sounds heavenly having nice weather and lots if local pools to join...! Wow..... 'Yards'... Sorry I am fascinated with that word! Here we call it gardens! And I mean speaking of differences, I found the biscuit with sausage gravy that they served all over WDW really disgusting... I mean, biscuits are sweet and sausages are... Not! Lol

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Awwww, this is my beautiful, adorable and loving wee fella, Oscar. 






He loves balloons! He picks it up by the tail and here he is sitting waiting for you to notice him!






Do any of you guys have pets?

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> That is a beautiful bracelet. Although I am not a huge fan of toy story, so I'd get a princess phrase probably. Where'd you get it from? I've seen it for sale on etsy, loads of different ones. I love etsy.
> 
> Omg I love your handwriting!!! Haha lol I wish I had the guts to write something in class, I'm a goody goody lol
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I got it from etsy  and thank you, but my handwriting definitely does not look like that normally lol only when I take time to make sure it looks nice. I'm a goody goody too, but my teachers don't seem to care if I doodle


----------



## disneygirl520

March 1st means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



St. Patricks day antenna topper, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snow white's cottage calendar page!


----------



## Orreed

Oscar is so cute! Here is my dog, half Boston Terrier half Heeler, Annie.


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> I know right. I stereotype a lot of things lol, I just do it automatically. To be honest a dairy farm is pretty cool!!!  I just long to actually see an American flag again, I love how you couldn't drive half a mile without seeing a flag. It's not like that here.
> 
> It sounds heavenly having nice weather and lots if local pools to join...! Wow..... 'Yards'... Sorry I am fascinated with that word! Here we call it gardens! And I mean speaking of differences, I found the biscuit with sausage gravy that they served all over WDW really disgusting... I mean, biscuits are sweet and sausages are... Not! Lol
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Here, you only have gardens if you're growing plants or trees in your yards. Abd then it's usually only referring to that particular spot in the yard.

It's funny how words like that change in different places!


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Awwww, this is my beautiful, adorable and loving wee fella, Oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves balloons! He picks it up by the tail and here he is sitting waiting for you to notice him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys have pets?
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





Orreed said:


> Oscar is so cute! Here is my dog, half Boston Terrier half Heeler, Annie.



Both of your dogs are cute!

I have a cat. She's a gold and white American Shorthair (I still remember what type of cat she is, even though it's very common over here). Her name's Salsa. I would put up a picture, but I don't have access to any at the moment.


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> I know right. I stereotype a lot of things lol, I just do it automatically. To be honest a dairy farm is pretty cool!!!  I just long to actually see an American flag again, I love how you couldn't drive half a mile without seeing a flag. It's not like that here.
> 
> It sounds heavenly having nice weather and lots if local pools to join...! Wow..... 'Yards'... Sorry I am fascinated with that word! Here we call it gardens! And I mean speaking of differences, I found the biscuit with sausage gravy that they served all over WDW really disgusting... I mean, biscuits are sweet and sausages are... Not! Lol
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yeah, we call the little patch of our yard that we plant flowers in a garden. We would never call the whole thing a garden! I've never heard of this difference. I've heard of the ones like chips, rubbish, torch, lift, and flat. (Mainly from watching Sherlock and my one trip to England.) All the small language changes are pretty funny. 

I absolutely love biscuits. Never had a Disney one, but they're a pretty big deal in the South. Especially with gravy. Yum! You should try one outside of WDW. Or maybe you're just used to them made a different way. 

Your dog is so cute! I have a dog named Harley (she's a Rhodesian Ridgeback, so she's big, but super sweet) and two cats named Lucy and Zoe.


----------



## soccer_mickey

Fairywings said:


> Both of your dogs are cute!
> 
> I have a cat. She's a gold and white American Shorthair (I still remember what type of cat she is, even though it's very common over here). Her name's Salsa. I would put up a picture, but I don't have access to any at the moment.



I love the name Salsa for a cat!


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I got it from etsy  and thank you, but my handwriting definitely does not look like that normally lol only when I take time to make sure it looks nice. I'm a goody goody too, but my teachers don't seem to care if I doodle



Haha, I guess you had a productive lesson! Your teachers sound nice, mine are hideous lol. My handwriting is very neat so people kinda gasp at it for some reason, I'm kinda used to compliments but it does get old lol.



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> March 1st means
> St. Patricks day antenna topper, and
> Snow white's cottage calendar page!



Your calendar is making me jealous again! Hehe! I don't know why but I've never much liked Snow White. I would so get a Mickey antenna topper if I had an antenna to put it on lol.



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Oscar is so cute! Here is my dog, half Boston Terrier half Heeler, Annie.



Thanks! Osc is a Labrador and my best friend! (Lol.) He's so loving and cuddly! Annie is absolutely adorable! I love that she just lets the cuddly toy sit on top of her! So cute! Osc takes a fancy to my expensive Christmas Mickey Mouse plush and my parents just rant that he will chew it to bits one day, lol. What's Annie like?



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Here, you only have gardens if you're growing plants or trees in your yards. Abd then it's usually only referring to that particular spot in the yard.
> 
> It's funny how words like that change in different places!



Wow... That is really weird! But FTR I didn't know the word garden even existed in America so I'm glad.  I mean other American words I don't get are...
- parking lot (car park)
- pasta (pasta) but you pronounce it differently lol
- pants (trousers- pants here are underwear!!!)
- bathrooms (toilets) I don't get why it is called a bathroom if there is no bath in it!!! Lol!!!

Also appetiser and entree- my parents think I'm stupid when I say that! We say starter, main course and dessert. I love America. Sigh. I have just found a patriotic US friendship bracelet on etsy and I want it so badly!



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Both of your dogs are cute!
> 
> I have a cat. She's a gold and white American Shorthair (I still remember what type of cat she is, even though it's very common over here). Her name's Salsa. I would put up a picture, but I don't have access to any at the moment.



Thanks! That is adorable, please post a picture once you have access to one! Salsa sounds lovely! I love her name, haha! My friend has a cat and it just lies and scratches people all the time. I prefer friendly cats. Is Salsa friendly?



			
				soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> Yeah, we call the little patch of our yard that we plant flowers in a garden. We would never call the whole thing a garden! I've never heard of this difference. I've heard of the ones like chips, rubbish, torch, lift, and flat. (Mainly from watching Sherlock and my one trip to England.) All the small language changes are pretty funny.
> 
> I absolutely love biscuits. Never had a Disney one, but they're a pretty big deal in the South. Especially with gravy. Yum! You should try one outside of WDW. Or maybe you're just used to them made a different way.
> 
> Your dog is so cute! I have a dog named Harley (she's a Rhodesian Ridgeback, so she's big, but super sweet) and two cats named Lucy and Zoe.



To be honest our chips are like really fat American fries but they are pretty different. Your chips are what we call crisps! Have you ever tried British chips when you came to England? Yeah, I think trash sounds more glamourous than rubbish, and while you call it trash can we call it bin! Bleh!

What do you call lift? I've never heard of that one before. Oh... Is it elevator or escalator or something? 

But your biscuits are sugary, right? Here biscuits are sugary, kind of like your cookies. It just doesn't seem right to have sweet biscuits with sausage gravy! It's like having cake with gravy or sweets with gravy! (I mean candy lol, that's another one!!!)

Awww, that is adorable! I've never heard of a Rhodesian Ridgeback, but I love big dogs a lot. I don't like chihuahuas, big dogs are best. Lol. And I'm surprised that your dogs and cats actually get along because Oscie does not get along with cats whatsoever haha! Do post a picture if you get one as I'd love to see! 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Haha, I guess you had a productive lesson! Your teachers sound nice, mine are hideous lol. My handwriting is very neat so people kinda gasp at it for some reason, I'm kinda used to compliments but it does get old lol.
> 
> Your calendar is making me jealous again! Hehe! I don't know why but I've never much liked Snow White. I would so get a Mickey antenna topper if I had an antenna to put it on lol.


 Haha yeah, well actually I'm in college, so most of my professrs are pretty relaxed (but not all of them).

Lol I love my calendar, and seriously I knew what antenna toppers I wanted before I had a car lol!


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> To be honest our chips are like really fat American fries but they are pretty different. Your chips are what we call crisps! Have you ever tried British chips when you came to England? Yeah, I think trash sounds more glamourous than rubbish, and while you call it trash can we call it bin! Bleh!
> 
> What do you call lift? I've never heard of that one before. Oh... Is it elevator or escalator or something?
> 
> But your biscuits are sugary, right? Here biscuits are sugary, kind of like your cookies. It just doesn't seem right to have sweet biscuits with sausage gravy! It's like having cake with gravy or sweets with gravy! (I mean candy lol, that's another one!!!)
> 
> Awww, that is adorable! I've never heard of a Rhodesian Ridgeback, but I love big dogs a lot. I don't like chihuahuas, big dogs are best. Lol. And I'm surprised that your dogs and cats actually get along because Oscie does not get along with cats whatsoever haha! Do post a picture if you get one as I'd love to see!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I did try fish and chips while I was there, but I don't remember them all that much. I think they were not as fried as most American fries, so they were softer. I don't think any word for trash sounds glamorous. I do think trashcan does sound better than bin, though.

An elevator is probably the same as a lift, but an escalator is moving stairs. Do you call them both lifts?

When I think of a biscuit, it's not sugary. More like fluffy, soft bread. I think it's made with buttermilk and flour. Sugary cookies would taste bad with gravy, though.  

Most people have never heard of Rhodesian Ridgebacks. The relationship between all my pets is pretty complicated. The dog, Harley, is afraid of one cats, Lucy. Lucy will walk into the room and Harley will cower in the corner, even though Harley is much bigger. Harley likes the other cat, Zoe. Zoe is afraid of Harley, though, and runs. It's all funny to watch! They never actually hurt each other, though. Sometimes, they all get along and it's really cute.


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> Haha, I guess you had a productive lesson! Your teachers sound nice, mine are hideous lol. My handwriting is very neat so people kinda gasp at it for some reason, I'm kinda used to compliments but it does get old lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Osc is a Labrador and my best friend! (Lol.) He's so loving and cuddly! Annie is absolutely adorable! I love that she just lets the cuddly toy sit on top of her! So cute! Osc takes a fancy to my expensive Christmas Mickey Mouse plush and my parents just rant that he will chew it to bits one day, lol. What's Annie like?
> 
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Dogs are awesome friends. Uh oh on the toy. Annie is super sweet, although she barks a lot of people and dogs. She has a patio chair she likes to sit on  She loves her squeaky toys, but destroys them very quickly. LIke most dogs she adores walks and sniffs EVERYTHING, ugh.



Fairywings said:


> Both of your dogs are cute!
> 
> I have a cat. She's a gold and white American Shorthair (I still remember what type of cat she is, even though it's very common over here). Her name's Salsa. I would put up a picture, but I don't have access to any at the moment.



Thanks! That's such a fun name. I want a kitty.


----------



## Orreed

So on Saturday I went to Six Flags. If was nice to be at a theme park again. It was fun. But wow, it makes you realize how great Disney is. And I found the food location pictured below to be very funny.Dole Whip knockoff much? It's kind of small, bit it says, "Dole FRUIT SWIRL".


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Haha yeah, well actually I'm in college, so most of my professrs are pretty relaxed (but not all of them).
> 
> Lol I love my calendar, and seriously I knew what antenna toppers I wanted before I had a car lol!



Is college like university or do you go there when you're 16? And lol omg you have a car?!?!?! I don't have a car and probably won't for years, too expensive. 



			
				soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> I did try fish and chips while I was there, but I don't remember them all that much. I think they were not as fried as most American fries, so they were softer. I don't think any word for trash sounds glamorous. I do think trashcan does sound better than bin, though.
> 
> An elevator is probably the same as a lift, but an escalator is moving stairs. Do you call them both lifts?
> 
> When I think of a biscuit, it's not sugary. More like fluffy, soft bread. I think it's made with buttermilk and flour. Sugary cookies would taste bad with gravy, though.
> 
> Most people have never heard of Rhodesian Ridgebacks. The relationship between all my pets is pretty complicated. The dog, Harley, is afraid of one cats, Lucy. Lucy will walk into the room and Harley will cower in the corner, even though Harley is much bigger. Harley likes the other cat, Zoe. Zoe is afraid of Harley, though, and runs. It's all funny to watch! They never actually hurt each other, though. Sometimes, they all get along and it's really cute.



American fries are nice and all, but you can get them anywhere, lol. I don't think I've ever been to a country where there isn't a McDonalds around!

Oops, I meant elevator, I always get elevator confused with escalator. They sound the same to me lol...!

Well that explains why you like biscuits with gravy! I didn't know your biscuits weren't sugary. Our biscuits are pretty much always sugary. Imagine pouring gravy over a cookie and that's how grossed out I was lol!

Haha, your pet situation sounds complicated! They are all basically scared of eachother lol! Poor Harley (just because cats can be pretty scary, I'm a bit scared of them... They scratch and hiss! Your cats don't seem like that though. 



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Dogs are awesome friends. Uh oh on the toy. Annie is super sweet, although she barks a lot of people and dogs. She has a patio chair she likes to sit on  She loves her squeaky toys, but destroys them very quickly. LIke most dogs she adores walks and sniffs EVERYTHING, ugh.
> 
> Thanks! That's such a fun name. I want a kitty.



Awww, Annie and Osc would get on well. He loves squeaky toys but my parents don't like buying anything with a squeak in as he squeaks it all day lol! Barking dogs used to scare me but now I know they are just 'talking'. And yeah the sniffing can get annoying, especially when I'm eating and his mouth just edges closer... And closer... And clooooooser to my plate lol...!



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> So on Saturday I went to Six Flags. If was nice to be at a theme park again. It was fun. But wow, it makes you realize how great Disney is. And I found the food location pictured below to be very funny.Dole Whip knockoff much? It's kind of small, bit it says, "Dole FRUIT SWIRL".
> 
> http://s1053.beta.photobucket.com/user/orreed/media/IMG_20130302_152410-1_zpsa23c86b8.jpg.html



Omg I haven't eaten a dole whip and everyone says how great they are yet to me they just look like processed ice cream haha! Ugh I really want to go to six flags but not nearly as much as Disney. My brother William is 14 and goes on about how great the rides are meant to be at six flags. He would go there rather than Disney if he had the choice I think..... Bleh

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Is college like university or do you go there when you're 16? And lol omg you have a car?!?!?! I don't have a car and probably won't for years, too expensive



It's like university, I'm 18, I'm old for the teen boards, but I don't want to leave you guys. Lol


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> It's like university, I'm 18, I'm old for the teen boards, but I don't want to leave you guys. Lol



Awww I can't blame you it's a really friendly board! University must be so different, moving away from home and stuff  ...I'm 16... Almost 17 (can't wait, then I can drive!!!). 

How old is everyone else on this thread?

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Awww I can't blame you it's a really friendly board! University must be so different, moving away from home and stuff  ...I'm 16... Almost 17 (can't wait, then I can drive!!!).
> 
> How old is everyone else on this thread?
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Well, most people do move away to go to universities, but I actually go to one near my house and drive there each day. Because its cheaper.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm 15


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> Awww, Annie and Osc would get on well. He loves squeaky toys but my parents don't like buying anything with a squeak in as he squeaks it all day lol! Barking dogs used to scare me but now I know they are just 'talking'. And yeah the sniffing can get annoying, especially when I'm eating and his mouth just edges closer... And closer... And clooooooser to my plate lol...!
> 
> Omg I haven't eaten a dole whip and everyone says how great they are yet to me they just look like processed ice cream haha! Ugh I really want to go to six flags but not nearly as much as Disney. My brother William is 14 and goes on about how great the rides are meant to be at six flags. He would go there rather than Disney if he had the choice I think..... Bleh
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yay, another Disney fan who has not had a Dole Whip! My parents are not big Disney fans (They like it, but not like some adults. ) and I don't even think they know what it is. I don't like pineapple, but I feel like being a Disney Geek it's my duty on a upcoming trip.
Six Flags Roller Coasters are more thrilling, but Disney is WAY better. Six Flags has some theme but not as much. It has a lot of chipped paint everywhere. The rides are pretty basic. On the Batman ride (Which is a great coaster, it's just a Disney there is no basic coasters. They are all apart of a highly themed story.), it has a city park and basic Bruce Industries warehouse. The "City Park" is basically grass with a few trees. Oh yeah, and a bunch of weeds. The warehouse is pretty bare, with electrical wires in plain sight very close to you. Don't get me wrong, Six Flags is super fun with some charming areas, especially the older parts, but Disney is Supreme. I do give props to my local Six Flags, they have a Looney Toons animatronic simple boat ride and indoor mining coaster, but again nothing close to Disney.There is no rides like Soarin', Everest, Toy Story Mania, or the awesome Spider-Man ride at Universal Orlando. Sorry that was WAY too much, my theme park geeky love just came out.
I can relate the squeaking, ugh. For some reason it is my dogs goal to get out the squeaker in ten minutes, haha. Oh yeah, dogs LOVE food. TI bet Oscar and Annie would be buddies!




disneygirl520 said:


> It's like university, I'm 18, I'm old for the teen boards, but I don't want to leave you guys. Lol



Don't ever leave us Heather!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:
			
		

> Don't ever leave us Heather!!!!


 
Aww thanks


----------



## rachelmarisa

I'm just joining this thread


----------



## Disney~Cutie

rachelmarisa said:


> I'm just joining this thread



Welcome! We just kinda post whatever here. I'm Robyn


----------



## Orreed

rachelmarisa said:


> I'm just joining this thread





Hey! I'm Olivia. I read your trip report. Looks good so far I'm in theatre too.


----------



## rachelmarisa

Disney~Cutie said:


> Welcome! We just kinda post whatever here. I'm Robyn



I think I can handle that! Hi Robyn, I'm Rachel! 



Orreed said:


> Hey! I'm Olivia. I read your trip report. Looks good so far I'm in theatre too.



Thank you for reading! Ooh yay a fellow theatre geek! Though they aren't too hard to find on the DIS


----------



## disneygirl520

I just got accused of disboard addiction by my best friend....


----------



## meggiebeth

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Well, most people do move away to go to universities, but I actually go to one near my house and drive there each day. Because its cheaper.



I guess that is lucky in some ways- although I remember you saying you didn't like it. My dad can empathize- he stayed at home and went to a local university and felt like he missed out on a lot of stuff.



			
				Disney~Cutie said:
			
		

> I'm 15



When's your birthday? You might be in the same year as me!!! 



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Yay, another Disney fan who has not had a Dole Whip! My parents are not big Disney fans (They like it, but not like some adults. ) and I don't even think they know what it is. I don't like pineapple, but I feel like being a Disney Geek it's my duty on a upcoming trip.
> Six Flags Roller Coasters are more thrilling, but Disney is WAY better. Six Flags has some theme but not as much. It has a lot of chipped paint everywhere. The rides are pretty basic. On the Batman ride (Which is a great coaster, it's just a Disney there is no basic coasters. They are all apart of a highly themed story.), it has a city park and basic Bruce Industries warehouse. The "City Park" is basically grass with a few trees. Oh yeah, and a bunch of weeds. The warehouse is pretty bare, with electrical wires in plain sight very close to you. Don't get me wrong, Six Flags is super fun with some charming areas, especially the older parts, but Disney is Supreme. I do give props to my local Six Flags, they have a Looney Toons animatronic simple 0boat ride and indoor mining coaster, but again nothing close to Disney.There is no rides like Soarin', Everest, Toy Story Mania, or the awesome Spider-Man ride at Universal Orlando. Sorry that was WAY too much, my theme park geeky love just came out.
> I can relate the squeaking, ugh. For some reason it is my dogs goal to get out the squeaker in ten minutes, haha. Oh yeah, dogs LOVE food. TI bet Oscar and Annie would be buddies!
> 
> Don't ever leave us Heather!!!!



Omg the way you spoke about them I thought you were a Dole Whip expert lol! I'm not really that inspired to even try one to be honest, it just looks like ice cream to me. Really? How come your parents take you to Disney if they don't 'love' it? My parents love the parks but don't particularly like the actual Disney characters. They think I'm stupid for loving it as I do. My parents certainly wouldn't pay all that money to trek over to Florida if it wasn't absolutely amazing. But it is so ha lol.

Okay lol you just put me off six flags haha! I like Disney because it is like a place where everything is perfect and clean and Disney! If six flags has peeling paint and weeds then bleh!!! I don't want to go as much anymore lol. Apparently the fastest roller coaster in the world is at a six flags park. Not that I'd go on it. I couldn't go on Manta or Kraken at Seaworld and Tower of Terror's drop-iness petrified me. I love how every ride at Disney tells a story, it's awesome. Rock and Roller Coaster is one of my favourites. Soarin was our first ever ride so it is very special to us, if you know what I mean.

I begged my parents to take us to WDW then I planned it all from the hotel to the parks to the restaurant. We almost went just to universal but I am so glad we didn't. Epcot was our first park, and Akershus was our first meal, my parents were amazed. Then we did Soarin and we all came off feeling amazing!!!

LOL, osc is weird and doesn't get the squeak out on purpose. He likes to squeak it at us. He has a cuddly toy haggis that squeaks and has had it for almost 2 years and is not broken yet, except an ear has been chewed mostly off, lol. Oh Annie, you sound so lovely, I will fly over tomorrow to meet you!!! :-D



			
				rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> I'm just joining this thread



Bonjour mon ami! Je m'appelle Meg!

Tehe 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> I guess that is lucky in some ways- although I remember you saying you didn't like it. My dad can empathize- he stayed at home and went to a local university and felt like he missed out on a lot of stuff.



It's great, I get to go to college for free on a full ride scholarship, and I actually do really like it. But I just go through times of negativity some times


----------



## rachelmarisa

disneygirl520 said:


> It's great, I get to go to college for free on a full ride scholarship, and I actually do really like it. But I just go through times of negativity some times



Miami of Ohio??


----------



## rachelmarisa

meggiebeth said:


> Bonjour mon ami! Je m'appelle Meg!
> 
> Tehe



Hi! Thanks for the greeting


----------



## disneygirl520

rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> Miami of Ohio??



Yep


----------



## rachelmarisa

disneygirl520 said:


> Yep



My school had a junior college visit field trip there! 
Haha though I wasn't on it. A lot of my friends wanna go there! Do you like it?


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:


> Omg the way you spoke about them I thought you were a Dole Whip expert lol! I'm not really that inspired to even try one to be honest, it just looks like ice cream to me. Really? How come your parents take you to Disney if they don't 'love' it? My parents love the parks but don't particularly like the actual Disney characters. They think I'm stupid for loving it as I do. My parents certainly wouldn't pay all that money to trek over to Florida if it wasn't absolutely amazing. But it is so ha lol.
> 
> Okay lol you just put me off six flags haha! I like Disney because it is like a place where everything is perfect and clean and Disney! If six flags has peeling paint and weeds then bleh!!! I don't want to go as much anymore lol. Apparently the fastest roller coaster in the world is at a six flags park. Not that I'd go on it. I couldn't go on Manta or Kraken at Seaworld and Tower of Terror's drop-iness petrified me. I love how every ride at Disney tells a story, it's awesome. Rock and Roller Coaster is one of my favourites. Soarin was our first ever ride so it is very special to us, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I begged my parents to take us to WDW then I planned it all from the hotel to the parks to the restaurant. We almost went just to universal but I am so glad we didn't. Epcot was our first park, and Akershus was our first meal, my parents were amazed. Then we did Soarin and we all came off feeling amazing!!!
> 
> LOL, osc is weird and doesn't get the squeak out on purpose. He likes to squeak it at us. He has a cuddly toy haggis that squeaks and has had it for almost 2 years and is not broken yet, except an ear has been chewed mostly off, lol. Oh Annie, you sound so lovely, I will fly over tomorrow to meet you!!! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour mon ami! Je m'appelle Meg!
> 
> Tehe
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




I guess I just know way to much about Dole Whips, haha. 

Maybe I phrased it wrong. My dad really loves Disney. He espically likes Magic Kingdom because he visited it when he was younger. He just is not like some Disney parents I know who visit every year and have tons of Disney merch. My dad took me in January as a birthday gift.  He enjoyed the trip. My mom likes Disney, but just always wonders why I keep wanting to visit the same place over and over. Ah being a Disney Geek, they just don't understand! I am kinda the same as your parents on the parks thing, I like Disney movies. They are fine, but I don't watch them a lot. But I do enjoy them. And this week my friends and I are having a classic Disney movie marathon!

Ah, well if you don't like roller coasters I guess Six Flags is fun. Again, it's still good, but Disney beats it by X10000000! Soarin' is cool first ride. I visited Magic Kingdom when I was one, so I don't remember my first ride. (Shame my non-Disney geek parents for not remembering! My poor future kids in the future) My first ride remembering was from my third trip, 2009. Pirates! (Unless you count the train.) Akershus is SO yummy!  Cool that you planned most of the trip, it's half the fun!

No, getting out the squeaker on purpose is weird! I have never seen any other dog do that. YES! Oscar and Annie will be great buddies


----------



## disneygirl520

rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> My school had a junior college visit field trip there!
> Haha though I wasn't on it. A lot of my friends wanna go there! Do you like it?



Yeah I do, it's a really nice school.


----------



## disneygirl520

My cell phone voicemail message now ends with "I'll get back to you as soon as I can, have a magical day!"


----------



## Orreed

.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I love this show so much also I made this what what


----------



## Sassy23

So cool!!! I just saw this, it is so true! 

http://www.hypable.com/2012/10/01/you-know-youre-a-disney-fan-when/


----------



## Orreed

Sassy23 said:


> So cool!!! I just saw this, it is so true!
> 
> http://www.hypable.com/2012/10/01/you-know-youre-a-disney-fan-when/



I agree with that! They did a nice job.


----------



## rachelmarisa

disneygirl520 said:


> Yeah I do, it's a really nice school.



That's good to hear!



disneygirl520 said:


> My cell phone voicemail message now ends with "I'll get back to you as soon as I can, have a magical day!"



If I ever actually set up my voicemail, I might have to steal this idea!



Sassy23 said:


> So cool!!! I just saw this, it is so true!
> http://www.hypable.com/2012/10/01/you-know-youre-a-disney-fan-when/



I can't see that yet because it's blocked at school ):


----------



## StarTunnel

Guess who's crawled out from her cave??? Meeeeeee!!


----------



## StarTunnel

Ugh I just realised how much I miss Epcot. MY FEELINGS GRRR I'M GOING TO PUKE WITH ENVY AT WHOEVER IS GOING TO WDW SOON. I'm going to the Florida Keys in only a few days so that's going to be fun, but I miss Disney soooo much.


----------



## disneygirl520

My new room is done!!! I now have three Walt Disney quote decals and one framed Christopher Robin quote on the walls, and 14 one inch tall Disney character silhouettes hidden around.


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> I guess I just know way to much about Dole Whips, haha.
> 
> Maybe I phrased it wrong. My dad really loves Disney. He espically likes Magic Kingdom because he visited it when he was younger. He just is not like some Disney parents I know who visit every year and have tons of Disney merch. My dad took me in January as a birthday gift.  He enjoyed the trip. My mom likes Disney, but just always wonders why I keep wanting to visit the same place over and over. Ah being a Disney Geek, they just don't understand! I am kinda the same as your parents on the parks thing, I like Disney movies. They are fine, but I don't watch them a lot. But I do enjoy them. And this week my friends and I are having a classic Disney movie marathon!
> 
> Ah, well if you don't like roller coasters I guess Six Flags is fun. Again, it's still good, but Disney beats it by X10000000! Soarin' is cool first ride. I visited Magic Kingdom when I was one, so I don't remember my first ride. (Shame my non-Disney geek parents for not remembering! My poor future kids in the future) My first ride remembering was from my third trip, 2009. Pirates! (Unless you count the train.) Akershus is SO yummy!  Cool that you planned most of the trip, it's half the fun!
> 
> No, getting out the squeaker on purpose is weird! I have never seen any other dog do that. YES! Oscar and Annie will be great buddies



Your dad sounds really cool! I don't know any parents who have loads of Disney merchandise or even love Disney! And omg that is absolutely amazing that you had a special birthday trip! Wow, you like Disney movies?! Not LOVE them?!?! Hahahahaha! I love them, they are part of the magic of WDW!!!  wow your friends like Disney? Lucky! Lol!

I don't like PotC as I associate it with my first ride when I saw cockroaches walking around the entrance! Lol. Hope Annie's been okay recently!!!



			
				rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> That's good to hear!
> 
> If I ever actually set up my voicemail, I might have to steal this idea!
> 
> I can't see that yet because it's blocked at school ):



Omg I hate it when school blocks stuff. It's like, c'mon! Give us some enjoyment! Lol!



			
				StarTunnel said:
			
		

> Guess who's crawled out from her cave??? Meeeeeee!!



Yay! You're back! Missed you!!! 



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> My new room is done!!! I now have three Walt Disney quote decals and one framed Christopher Robin quote on the walls, and 14 one inch tall Disney character silhouettes hidden around.



Omg I so wanna see please post a picture!!! Sounds amazing, I'd love to decorate my room like that!!!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disney~Cutie

disneygirl520 said:


> My new room is done!!! I now have three Walt Disney quote decals and one framed Christopher Robin quote on the walls, and 14 one inch tall Disney character silhouettes hidden around.



That sounds so pretty! I recently bought an older style Sleeping Beauty movie poster for my room, and I love it.



StarTunnel said:


> Guess who's crawled out from her cave??? Meeeeeee!!



Hi!! I haven't talked to you in forever!


----------



## rachelmarisa

meggiebeth said:


> Omg I hate it when school blocks stuff. It's like, c'mon! Give us some enjoyment! Lol!



Haha well "enjoyment" to some people isn't Disney OR school appropriate  



StarTunnel said:


> Ugh I just realised how much I miss Epcot. MY FEELINGS GRRR I'M GOING TO PUKE WITH ENVY AT WHOEVER IS GOING TO WDW SOON. I'm going to the Florida Keys in only a few days so that's going to be fun, but I miss Disney soooo much.



Ahh don't hate me! The official 'til I leave for WDW countdown is 13 days!


----------



## Orreed

StarTunnel said:


> Guess who's crawled out from her cave??? Meeeeeee!!







meggiebeth said:


> Your dad sounds really cool! I don't know any parents who have loads of Disney merchandise or even love Disney! And omg that is absolutely amazing that you had a special birthday trip! Wow, you like Disney movies?! Not LOVE them?!?! Hahahahaha! I love them, they are part of the magic of WDW!!!  wow your friends like Disney? Lucky! Lol!
> 
> I don't like PotC as I associate it with my first ride when I saw cockroaches walking around the entrance! Lol. Hope Annie's been okay recently!!!
> 
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yeah, I was pretty happy we brought me to WDW. We have have a rocky relationship, but it was nice. 

My friends do  Nearly not as much as me, but it's nice. A group of my friends are planning a road trip to California when we graduate including Disneyland!!!

Annie is pretty well, excluding her tummy problems. She keeps eating grass. I hope Oscar is doing well do!

Ewww! That's gross. I do not like roaches. When I was in middle school, tons of them after a flood would come into the school and make tons of noise in the classrooms. It was nasty. They also fell from the ceilings. 

That's surprising about Disney parents, I have seen a lot. Especially online. Maybe there are are more American Disney obsessed parents considering how we are closer to the parks? My friend went to this ladies house and EVERY rooms was themed a different part relating to Disney! 



Disney~Cutie said:


> That sounds so pretty! I recently bought an older style Sleeping Beauty movie poster for my room, and I love it.



I love vintage Disney. You are inspiring me. Maybe when I have a house a room can be decorated with the vintage Disneyland attraction posters... So cool how a lot of TeenDisers have Disney rooms!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Yeah, I was pretty happy we brought me to WDW. We have have a rocky relationship, but it was nice.
> 
> My friends do  Nearly not as much as me, but it's nice. A group of my friends are planning a road trip to California when we graduate including Disneyland!!!
> 
> Annie is pretty well, excluding her tummy problems. She keeps eating grass. I hope Oscar is doing well do!
> 
> Ewww! That's gross. I do not like roaches. When I was in middle school, tons of them after a flood would come into the school and make tons of noise in the classrooms. It was nasty. They also fell from the ceilings.
> 
> That's surprising about Disney parents, I have seen a lot. Especially online. Maybe there are are more American Disney obsessed parents considering how we are closer to the parks? My friend went to this ladies house and EVERY rooms was themed a different part relating to Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> I love vintage Disney. You are inspiring me. Maybe when I have a house a room can be decorated with the vintage Disneyland attraction posters... So cool how a lot of TeenDisers have Disney rooms!



In my Chemistry class, wasps come in periodically from the fire hoods, or at least that's where we think they come in from. Last time one got in, it landed in my teacher's hair! We were laughing because it was funny, but at the same time it was kinda scary and some of us were freaking out a little. Oddly enough, my teacher was calmest, but then, she's probably gotten used to it, she's been at my school for a while. Anyway, it eventually got out of her hair, and she's fine, wasn't stung or anything.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> In my Chemistry class, wasps come in periodically from the fire hoods, or at least that's where we think they come in from. Last time one got in, it landed in my teacher's hair! We were laughing because it was funny, but at the same time it was kinda scary and some of us were freaking out a little. Oddly enough, my teacher was calmest, but then, she's probably gotten used to it, she's been at my school for a while. Anyway, it eventually got out of her hair, and she's fine, wasn't stung or anything.



Oh my gosh! That is very gross. But the teachers hair story is pretty funny. I would be freaked out a wasp would sting me.


----------



## Orreed

Testing this out. The avatar is not showing up on my profile from Phototbucket. Maybe if I will post it here it will work.


----------



## disneygirl520

In my math class today we were asked to find the measure of angle EAC....I immediately thought of Finding Nemo.


----------



## disneygirl520

Spending my Saturday night working on my midterm-3 hours
Working on my midterm all day Sunday-6 hours
Knowing I get to sleep tonight-priceless

(I know it's not money, but it works.)


----------



## rachelmarisa

Guys....

two more school days 'til I leave for Disney ....


----------



## dizguy2319

I haven't been on here in a long time.


----------



## Orreed

rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> Guys....
> 
> two more school days 'til I leave for Disney ....



That's so exciting!!!  Have a great time


----------



## meggiebeth

rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> Haha well "enjoyment" to some people isn't Disney OR school appropriate
> 
> Ahh don't hate me! The official 'til I leave for WDW countdown is 13 days!



Ikr. But I mean, block what must be blocked but not just pointless websites trololol! 



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was pretty happy we brought me to WDW. We have have a rocky relationship, but it was nice.
> 
> My friends do  Nearly not as much as me, but it's nice. A group of my friends are planning a road trip to California when we graduate including Disneyland!!!
> 
> Annie is pretty well, excluding her tummy problems. She keeps eating grass. I hope Oscar is doing well do!
> 
> Ewww! That's gross. I do not like roaches. When I was in middle school, tons of them after a flood would come into the school and make tons of noise in the classrooms. It was nasty. They also fell from the ceilings.
> 
> That's surprising about Disney parents, I have seen a lot. Especially online. Maybe there are are more American Disney obsessed parents considering how we are closer to the parks? My friend went to this ladies house and EVERY rooms was themed a different part relating to Disney!
> 
> I love vintage Disney. You are inspiring me. Maybe when I have a house a room can be decorated with the vintage Disneyland attraction posters... So cool how a lot of TeenDisers have Disney rooms!



Me and my dad are similar and don't like to give in, so sometimes we clash. But I love him to bits, he's a wonderful dad. Some of the things people at school say about their parents... Well I just can't believe they say them! I just secretly think 'shut up'. Lol. 

Awww, that sounds heavenly. A road trip to California sounds great!!! You must live pretty near then. I could take a road trip to Manchester... Ugh. It must be nice to be able to drive to everything, literally lol! 

Poor Annie! I am sure Oscar can empathize! He seems to prefer grass to his food. I never understand why: apparently dogs eat grass when they purposefully want to be sick. Osc did it the other day, was sick and then ate his sick. It was absolutely disgusting haha! 

Your middle school sounds horrible!!! Cockroaches?!?! Falling from the ceiling?!?! Yuck! Surely that's health and safety violating lol? We don't get them much here- seeing as our climate isn't that warm at all.

I am stereotyping here, but us Brits tend to be more cynical than Americans, and more sarcastic too. Disney is seen as being pretty much all for children here, but I think that's really partly due to our culture. It's weird that we both speak the same language yet we are culturally so different! And oh my goodness that is what I want to do with my house when I'm older! Well maybe I will just accent it with Disney, rather than make it totally disney. Haha. 



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> In my Chemistry class, wasps come in periodically from the fire hoods, or at least that's where we think they come in from. Last time one got in, it landed in my teacher's hair! We were laughing because it was funny, but at the same time it was kinda scary and some of us were freaking out a little. Oddly enough, my teacher was calmest, but then, she's probably gotten used to it, she's been at my school for a while. Anyway, it eventually got out of her hair, and she's fine, wasn't stung or anything.



Well your chemistry classes sound fun... Lol! Yours and Olivia's schools sound scary with cockroaches and wasps. I'm pathetic when it comes to bugs, well kind of anyway. I'm surprised your teacher was so fine with it! 



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Spending my Saturday night working on my midterm-3 hours
> Working on my midterm all day Sunday-6 hours
> Knowing I get to sleep tonight-priceless
> 
> (I know it's not money, but it works.)



You are making me so glad that I am not in college yet... Haha! Good luck with your midterms!



			
				rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> Guys....
> 
> two more school days 'til I leave for Disney ....



Omg have loads of fun!!! Can't wait to hear about it!!! Eeeeeeeeep! My brother's friend is at WDW (SSR) right now and I'm jealous lol!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Some questions for you guys!!!

1) What do you do when someone at school is being really nasty to you? Have you ever dealt with bullies? I had an incident in history class and it was horrible. I am considerate but most people in my school year aren't. I do feel kinda out of place in this prison lol.

2) Do any of you speak French? I like speaking French with people... My friends all take French classes with me but don't even know what ça va means!

3) What are you guys doing for the Easter holidays? (spring break). Or have you had them already? We have two weeks off but I haven't got that much planned. The weather is cold, damp and miserable. Today we had some sun which was rare and much appreciated!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TylerFG

Wow....has it really been that long since the last time I was here?

Anyway, hey guys! don't know if anybody remembers me but I used to be a regular member around these parts, and then I just stopped coming around, but I'm still around. 

Also, 20 more sundays till my trip to WDW!


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:


> Wow....has it really been that long since the last time I was here?
> 
> Anyway, hey guys! don't know if anybody remembers me but I used to be a regular member around these parts, and then I just stopped coming around, but I'm still around.
> 
> Also, 20 more sundays till my trip to WDW!



How could we forget you Tyler?


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:


> Some questions for you guys!!!
> 
> 1) What do you do when someone at school is being really nasty to you? Have you ever dealt with bullies? I had an incident in history class and it was horrible. I am considerate but most people in my school year aren't. I do feel kinda out of place in this prison lol.
> 
> 2) Do any of you speak French? I like speaking French with people... My friends all take French classes with me but don't even know what ça va means!
> 
> 3) What are you guys doing for the Easter holidays? (spring break). Or have you had them already? We have two weeks off but I haven't got that much planned. The weather is cold, damp and miserable. Today we had some sun which was rare and much appreciated!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



1. I have never really had to deal with bullies, not knowing the specific situation my advice would be to just ignore them. I'm really sorry you have to deal with them.

2. I do not speak French, but I do speak some German. I took three years of it in high school and went on a trip with my youth group there!

3. I had my spring break weeks ago. Why was it so early? I have no idea. But I didn't do much besides work and catch up on sleep.


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Some questions for you guys!!!
> 
> 1) What do you do when someone at school is being really nasty to you? Have you ever dealt with bullies? I had an incident in history class and it was horrible. I am considerate but most people in my school year aren't. I do feel kinda out of place in this prison lol.
> 
> 2) Do any of you speak French? I like speaking French with people... My friends all take French classes with me but don't even know what ça va means!
> 
> 3) What are you guys doing for the Easter holidays? (spring break). Or have you had them already? We have two weeks off but I haven't got that much planned. The weather is cold, damp and miserable. Today we had some sun which was rare and much appreciated!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



1. I, thankfully, haven't really had to deal with bullying for a while. In 6th grade, there were a lot of nasty people, though. I just ignored them, and convinced my parents to let me switch schools the next year. (There were other reasons, too.) 

2. Sorry, I don't speak French, but I have taken three years of Spanish. I'm not very good at yet. I just can't wait to be fluent! I just love the idea of knowing lots of languages. 

3. I'm actually on Spring Break right now. Our family is at the beach with some friends. It's been kind of cold and sometimes rainy, but hey, at least it's the beach.


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Wow....has it really been that long since the last time I was here?
> 
> Anyway, hey guys! don't know if anybody remembers me but I used to be a regular member around these parts, and then I just stopped coming around, but I'm still around.
> 
> Also, 20 more sundays till my trip to WDW!



I am relatively new to the teen boards and even I remember you Tyler!!! Glad you're back!!! Wow... Getting close (ish?) lol! When is your trip? I have about 30 Sundays till my trip.



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> 1. I have never really had to deal with bullies, not knowing the specific situation my advice would be to just ignore them. I'm really sorry you have to deal with them.
> 
> 2. I do not speak French, but I do speak some German. I took three years of it in high school and went on a trip with my youth group there!
> 
> 3. I had my spring break weeks ago. Why was it so early? I have no idea. But I didn't do much besides work and catch up on sleep.



Not so much bullies, but a friend who I really shouldn't be friends with. Bleh. You're lucky you've never dealt with bullies... I was bullied in year 8 but not since. Oh dear don't mention German... Lol! I had to learn it in year 9 and it really is soooo confusing. And I thought spring break was always during Easter! Funny how breaks are all different in the US, here they are all at the same time, no matter where you live.



			
				soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> 1. I, thankfully, haven't really had to deal with bullying for a while. In 6th grade, there were a lot of nasty people, though. I just ignored them, and convinced my parents to let me switch schools the next year. (There were other reasons, too.)
> 
> 2. Sorry, I don't speak French, but I have taken three years of Spanish. I'm not very good at yet. I just can't wait to be fluent! I just love the idea of knowing lots of languages.
> 
> 3. I'm actually on Spring Break right now. Our family is at the beach with some friends. It's been kind of cold and sometimes rainy, but hey, at least it's the beach.



Ah, so sixth grade is... Age 12- 13? I get them confused, haha. Your school doesn't sound very nice... So it's great you moved. I did too... But in '7th grade'. It's amazing how different schools can be. Spanish is kind of similar to French! French, Italian and Spanish are all kind of similar. Is Spanish more popular than French where you are? In WDW it was neat that everything was in Spanish. That sounds lovely!!! I'm on spring break too, but we aren't going anywhere. Whereabouts are you? I thought parts of the US were getting hot by now.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> How could we forget you Tyler?



Awwww. 



meggiebeth said:


> I am relatively new to the teen boards and even I remember you Tyler!!! Glad you're back!!! Wow... Getting close (ish?) lol! When is your trip? I have about 30 Sundays till my trip.



It's when I usually go, August 25th. I'm really excited!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Some questions for you guys!!!
> 
> 1) What do you do when someone at school is being really nasty to you? Have you ever dealt with bullies? I had an incident in history class and it was horrible. I am considerate but most people in my school year aren't. I do feel kinda out of place in this prison lol.
> 
> 2) Do any of you speak French? I like speaking French with people... My friends all take French classes with me but don't even know what ça va means!
> 
> 3) What are you guys doing for the Easter holidays? (spring break). Or have you had them already? We have two weeks off but I haven't got that much planned. The weather is cold, damp and miserable. Today we had some sun which was rare and much appreciated!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



1. I don't care what anyone says, you tell a teacher or an adult if somebody is bullying you. You wont be a tattle-tell. It's great if you can handle it yourself, but if it continues tell your parents or teacher/guidance counselor. I've never been bullied, but I see kids get bullied everyday at school and it's ridiculous.

2. No, yo hablo español

3. My spring break has been this past week. I have to go back Monday ): up until this past Wednesday, I was at home. I hung out with friends, relaxed, and slept. Then on Thursday we went to one of NC's beaches, which is where I am right now. But we're leaving for NC's capital today to see a new York rangers hockey game tonight.


----------



## Orreed

Sorry Meggiebeth, I would not let me quote. 

Me and my dad are similar and don't like to give in, so sometimes we clash. But I love him to bits, he's a wonderful dad. Some of the things people at school say about their parents... Well I just can't believe they say them! I just secretly think 'shut up'. Lol. 

Oh I totally agree, haha. Sorry for the late response. I had two statewide tests this week and had school and right after rehearsal until 10pm. It was so tiring, but worth it. 

Awww, that sounds heavenly. A road trip to California sounds great!!! You must live pretty near then. I could take a road trip to Manchester... Ugh. It must be nice to be able to drive to everything, literally lol! 

It is very nice. Actually, California is far from Texas. Disneyland is 21 hours away! But it is more bearable with friends. 

Poor Annie! I am sure Oscar can empathize! He seems to prefer grass to his food. I never understand why: apparently dogs eat grass when they purposefully want to be sick. Osc did it the other day, was sick and then ate his sick. It was absolutely disgusting haha! 

Dogs are confusing. Hope poor Osc stops eating grass! 

Your middle school sounds horrible!!! Cockroaches?!?! Falling from the ceiling?!?! Yuck! Surely that's health and safety violating lol? We don't get them much here- seeing as our climate isn't that warm at all.

Your very lucky. Yes, I think it broke a ton of violations, haha. 

I am stereotyping here, but us Brits tend to be more cynical than Americans, and more sarcastic too. Disney is seen as being pretty much all for children here, but I think that's really partly due to our culture. It's weird that we both speak the same language yet we are culturally so different! And oh my goodness that is what I want to do with my house when I'm older! Well maybe I will just accent it with Disney, rather than make it totally disney. Haha. 

That makes sense. It is crazy and cool how different cultures are. I really want to do a foreign exchange program. I think I may make my child's nursery Toy Story themed. I saw one of my favorite bloggers who lives close to WDW had a Disney themed guest bedroom. I was similar to a hotel room. I think that's a nice idea if I live near Disney when I grow up. I thought you'd find this funny, there is a TV show called My Yard Goes Disney. They transform backyards Disney themed. http://www.hgtv.com/my-yard-goes-disney/show/index.html?vty=MYYARDGOESDISNEY


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Ah, so sixth grade is... Age 12- 13? I get them confused, haha. Your school doesn't sound very nice... So it's great you moved. I did too... But in '7th grade'. It's amazing how different schools can be. Spanish is kind of similar to French! French, Italian and Spanish are all kind of similar. Is Spanish more popular than French where you are? In WDW it was neat that everything was in Spanish. That sounds lovely!!! I'm on spring break too, but we aren't going anywhere. Whereabouts are you? I thought parts of the US were getting hot by now.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That's right for 6th grade. How do they do in England? I never knew that there was a difference. Spanish is way more popular here. I wanted to take French or German, but my parents made me take Spanish because they said its more useful. I guess lots of people think that, with so many Spanish speakers around here. I'm in North Carolina. Usually, it's much warmer around this time, but this spring has been really cold and windy so far. It even snowed a week ago. Crazy!


----------



## meggiebeth

TylerFG said:
			
		

> Awwww.
> 
> It's when I usually go, August 25th. I'm really excited!



Did you go then in 2011? If so, we were probably there at the same time! I flew back home at about 7pm on the 25th August. I love WDW in August even though others say its horrible!



			
				MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> 1. I don't care what anyone says, you tell a teacher or an adult if somebody is bullying you. You wont be a tattle-tell. It's great if you can handle it yourself, but if it continues tell your parents or teacher/guidance counselor. I've never been bullied, but I see kids get bullied everyday at school and it's ridiculous.
> 
> 2. No, yo hablo español
> 
> 3. My spring break has been this past week. I have to go back Monday ): up until this past Wednesday, I was at home. I hung out with friends, relaxed, and slept. Then on Thursday we went to one of NC's beaches, which is where I am right now. But we're leaving for NC's capital today to see a new York rangers hockey game tonight.



It was a boy and a girl in history, they are both from bad backgrounds so I'd feel bad getting them into too much trouble. I just hope it doesn't happen again. Funny, our schools don't have guidance counsellors, and the teachers are terrible at dealing with anything trololol. 

Everyone in the US speaks Spanish!!! I suppose you do border on South America and Mexico. Canadians speak French though don't they?! Or is that just the Canada song in Epcot? Haha.

Wow, you have really short spring breaks. Ours lasts about two and a half weeks. But I suppose you're off for ages during the summer! I've always wanted to go to the Carolinas. It must be warm up there at the moment... Well warmer than here. Ahhhh that sounds so amazing, I've heard a lot about the New York Rangers but will probably never see a game. 



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Sorry Meggiebeth, I would not let me quote.
> 
> Oh I totally agree, haha. Sorry for the late response. I had two statewide tests this week and had school and right after rehearsal until 10pm. It was so tiring, but worth it.
> 
> It is very nice. Actually, California is far from Texas. Disneyland is 21 hours away! But it is more bearable with friends.
> 
> Dogs are confusing. Hope poor Osc stops eating grass!
> 
> Your very lucky. Yes, I think it broke a ton of violations, haha.
> 
> That makes sense. It is crazy and cool how different cultures are. I really want to do a foreign exchange program. I think I may make my child's nursery Toy Story themed. I saw one of my favorite bloggers who lives close to WDW had a Disney themed guest bedroom. I was similar to a hotel room. I think that's a nice idea if I live near Disney when I grow up. I thought you'd find this funny, there is a TV show called My Yard Goes Disney. They transform backyards Disney themed. http://www.hgtv.com/my-yard-goes-disney/show/index.html?vty=MYYARDGOESDISNEY



I hope your tests went well! Statewide... Sounds very important. You have rehearsals? For a drama production? I think you may have mentioned it before but my memory is terrible, haha.

Oops! My geography obviously isn't very good! I think I'd even get sick of my friends on a journey that long! We drive 8-10 hours a few times a year to Scotland, but once we drove from here to Hungary and it took about 26 hours- horrible!!! I'd rather have just flown, lol.

Same to little Annie! 

You should do one! I've had the chance but backed out, besides it was only Holland. European countries are all so different, but I wouldn't want to go to one without knowing a bit of the language. Are you ever going to do the College Program? It looks like fun! But then you can't really decorate your bedroom Disney.  Sounds cool- but I would decorate MY bedroom instead so I could make full use of it. Oh my goodness... Those gardens are amazing!!! I want to watch the episodes  In particular the Toy Story one was amazing, and the Disney Aulani one was pretty cool but didn't feel that Disney. The Ariel one was soooo amazing. But omg how much do those gardens even cost!!!



			
				soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> That's right for 6th grade. How do they do in England? I never knew that there was a difference. Spanish is way more popular here. I wanted to take French or German, but my parents made me take Spanish because they said its more useful. I guess lots of people think that, with so many Spanish speakers around here. I'm in North Carolina. Usually, it's much warmer around this time, but this spring has been really cold and windy so far. It even snowed a week ago. Crazy!



Well, we are a year younger when we are in 'Year 6'... Age 10-11. We start Primary School at age four and leave at age 11. Then Secondary School is from age 11- 16. I am in my last year now! Year 11- but I think that is actually 10th Grade. I have just been accepted into a sixth form where I will do A Levels which will determine whether I get into university or not. But less academic pupils go and do vocational courses. I leave in a few months and can't wait to get away from my dreadful school! Oh yeah, there's a lot of Spanish near you. France is really close to us so most schools teach French here. Spanish is more uncommon. I always have wanted to learn French, Italian and Spanish- ikr, too ambitious. Lol. 

Omg I love North Carolina!!! Not that I've been there but still. It is my perfect place to live, cold at wintertime and hot at summertime. Guess there's a cold streak worldwide- it's freezing here and I am fed up of the rain and cold and snow.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

At High School Musical, a play I did today, Frankie Jonas watched it. After he was talking to some of the cast, but they were not really my friends and I was not that interested in talking to him. He then walked into the dressing room, how awkard. Luckily I wasn't changing. He asked if he was aloud there and we said "No......"


----------



## Orreed

I think they did go well, thanks. It determines us graduating High School. Luckily they are pretty easy. No problem, I have a terrible memory too. And I don't think I ever mentioned my second show. I am the Opera Singer in High School Musical currently playing and in May I will be Aunt Ev in the Miracle Worker. (It's about Helen Keller.)

26 hours sounds awful. Luckily we'll probably stop at the Grand Canyon. Plus we want to use a convertible! Car rides make me sick, but I am fine on busses, espically watching stars in the middle of nowhere with no pollution blocking them  It's magical.


That's the problem, I also want to do the Disney College Program. Crossing my fingers I can do both. I also want to do a foreign exchange program in an English speaking country.  Yikes, those gardens must cost ALOT.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:


> I think they did go well, thanks. It determines us graduating High School. Luckily they are pretty easy. No problem, I have a terrible memory too. And I don't think I ever mentioned my second show. I am the Opera Singer in High School Musical currently playing and in May I will be Aunt Ev in the Miracle Worker. (It's about Helen Keller.)
> 
> 26 hours sounds awful. Luckily we'll probably stop at the Grand Canyon. Plus we want to use a convertible! Car rides make me sick, but I am fine on busses, espically watching stars in the middle of nowhere with no pollution blocking them  It's magical.
> 
> That's the problem, I also want to do the Disney College Program. Crossing my fingers I can do both. I also want to do a foreign exchange program in an English speaking country.  Yikes, those gardens must cost ALOT.



I love the miracle worker! My Junior year in high school we performed it, and I was Annie Sullivan.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> It was a boy and a girl in history, they are both from bad backgrounds so I'd feel bad getting them into too much trouble. I just hope it doesn't happen again. Funny, our schools don't have guidance counsellors, and the teachers are terrible at dealing with anything trololol.
> 
> Everyone in the US speaks Spanish!!! I suppose you do border on South America and Mexico. Canadians speak French though don't they?! Or is that just the Canada song in Epcot? Haha.
> 
> Wow, you have really short spring breaks. Ours lasts about two and a half weeks. But I suppose you're off for ages during the summer! I've always wanted to go to the Carolinas. It must be warm up there at the moment... Well warmer than here. Ahhhh that sounds so amazing, I've heard a lot about the New York Rangers but will probably never see a game.



I hope it doesn't happen again.
Yeah, I only took two years of Spanish in high school, but that's because I hate all the Spanish teachers. They only offer Spanish, Latin, French, and Chinese at school. Latin is online, this was the last year for French, and Chinese is waaaay too hard, so I was stuck with Spanish. I guess it was a smart choice because English and Spanish are the most spoken languages in America

Our break was 10 days, longer than normal so I'm fine with it lol. Yeah I live in North Carolina and it's pretty nice, except it's been cold which is weird because it's spring and should be at least in the 70s by now.. The Rangers won last night so that was fun, I prefer baseball aka the new York Yankees, but hockey is actually pretty interesting


----------



## disneygirl520

I just realized I never did this. Anyhow April means...




Bunny antenna topper and...




Lion King calendar page.


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Well, we are a year younger when we are in 'Year 6'... Age 10-11. We start Primary School at age four and leave at age 11. Then Secondary School is from age 11- 16. I am in my last year now! Year 11- but I think that is actually 10th Grade. I have just been accepted into a sixth form where I will do A Levels which will determine whether I get into university or not. But less academic pupils go and do vocational courses. I leave in a few months and can't wait to get away from my dreadful school! Oh yeah, there's a lot of Spanish near you. France is really close to us so most schools teach French here. Spanish is more uncommon. I always have wanted to learn French, Italian and Spanish- ikr, too ambitious. Lol.
> 
> Omg I love North Carolina!!! Not that I've been there but still. It is my perfect place to live, cold at wintertime and hot at summertime. Guess there's a cold streak worldwide- it's freezing here and I am fed up of the rain and cold and snow.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Wow, that's confusing. I have no idea what "A levels" or "sixth form" means! The grade system is pretty different here. You start at age 5, and go to elementary school until age 10, middle school from 11-13, and high school from 14-18. (give or take). Then, you can choose to go to college.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm pretty sure Disney movies are what get me through life.


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I love the miracle worker! My Junior year in high school we performed it, and I was Annie Sullivan.



That's awesome!  Did the play go well?


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:


> That's awesome!  Did the play go well?



Yeah, it was a few years ago  but it was by far my favorite part I have ever played!!


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> At High School Musical, a play I did today, Frankie Jonas watched it. After he was talking to some of the cast, but they were not really my friends and I was not that interested in talking to him. He then walked into the dressing room, how awkard. Luckily I wasn't changing. He asked if he was aloud there and we said "No......"



I didn't know who Frankie Jonas was so had to look him up! I wouldn't have been bothered about meeting him either. I hate it when people walk into the dressing rooms... Lol.



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> I think they did go well, thanks. It determines us graduating High School. Luckily they are pretty easy. No problem, I have a terrible memory too. And I don't think I ever mentioned my second show. I am the Opera Singer in High School Musical currently playing and in May I will be Aunt Ev in the Miracle Worker. (It's about Helen Keller.)
> 
> 26 hours sounds awful. Luckily we'll probably stop at the Grand Canyon. Plus we want to use a convertible! Car rides make me sick, but I am fine on busses, espically watching stars in the middle of nowhere with no pollution blocking them  It's magical.
> 
> That's the problem, I also want to do the Disney College Program. Crossing my fingers I can do both. I also want to do a foreign exchange program in an English speaking country.  Yikes, those gardens must cost ALOT.



That sounds scary! What grade are you in? High school goes up to 12th grade right? Anyway, I really hope you did well! Ah that is so cool, how did your opera singing go? And I had to look up the Miracle Worker too, haha, it looks like a touching movie so I'm going to see if I can watch it tomorrow. Is Helen Keller famous or something? I sound totally clueless, haha.

That's so cool- it's an ambition of mine to visit the Grand Canyon! Omg you should rent an RV and go that way! Well... If you can sleep in your bed while it is driving otherwise no. Yeah, I like to sit in the front to not get car sick but my brothers both have the same idea lol.

Haha who knows I may bump into you working in the parks!!!  And wow you can always come here  . My friends had the chance to do an exchange in Boston... I'm jealous! 



			
				MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> I hope it doesn't happen again.
> Yeah, I only took two years of Spanish in high school, but that's because I hate all the Spanish teachers. They only offer Spanish, Latin, French, and Chinese at school. Latin is online, this was the last year for French, and Chinese is waaaay too hard, so I was stuck with Spanish. I guess it was a smart choice because English and Spanish are the most spoken languages in America
> 
> Our break was 10 days, longer than normal so I'm fine with it lol. Yeah I live in North Carolina and it's pretty nice, except it's been cold which is weird because it's spring and should be at least in the 70s by now.. The Rangers won last night so that was fun, I prefer baseball aka the new York Yankees, but hockey is actually pretty interesting



Isn't Chinese the symbol letters things? Yep- I would stay away from that, haha. We don't do any online classes- it sounds interesting! You must be good at speaking Spanish then! My French teacher hates me and so like you I've been put off the subject. And ikr, when we flew into Miami everything was in Spanish it was amazing!!!

North Carolina is near to a lot of cool places... Must be a nice place to live. Are there mountains and nice scenery or is it 'boring' like Florida?  Is your hockey on the ice??? We have it just on plain ground, bleh. Omggg the New York Yankees they are amazing and so popular here, but baseball is non existant.



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I just realized I never did this. Anyhow April means...
> 
> Bunny antenna topper and...
> 
> Lion King calendar page.



Love it! I have to get next year's calendar...



			
				soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> Wow, that's confusing. I have no idea what "A levels" or "sixth form" means! The grade system is pretty different here. You start at age 5, and go to elementary school until age 10, middle school from 11-13, and high school from 14-18. (give or take). Then, you can choose to go to college.



So why do you have middle school and high school separately? Are they really different? Wow I'm half way thru high school now! I think it's like all the Disney Channel shows but I'm guessing I'm wrong haha.



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Disney movies are what get me through life.



Me too. I actually cried watching Cinderella the other day. It is such a beautiful movie! 



			
				disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was a few years ago  but it was by far my favorite part I have ever played!!



Wow so you like acting too? I was in Alice in Wonderland a few months ago and it failed haha.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyisBeast

meggiebeth said:


> Isn't Chinese the symbol letters things? Yep- I would stay away from that, haha. We don't do any online classes- it sounds interesting! You must be good at speaking Spanish then! My French teacher hates me and so like you I've been put off the subject. And ikr, when we flew into Miami everything was in Spanish it was amazing!!!
> 
> North Carolina is near to a lot of cool places... Must be a nice place to live. Are there mountains and nice scenery or is it 'boring' like Florida?  Is your hockey on the ice??? We have it just on plain ground, bleh. Omggg the New York Yankees they are amazing and so popular here, but baseball is non existant.



North Carolina actually has three regions, mountains on the west, the Piedmont in the middle (flat land), and the beaches on the east. Yeah, it's ice hockey. It looks crazy hard to play... but I can't ice skate so that would be my problem. REALLY? That makes me so happy haha, but I wouldn't doubt that the Yankees are probably the most well known baseball team around the world


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:


> Yeah, it was a few years ago  but it was by far my favorite part I have ever played!!



Oh haha awesome. Glad it's a good show!



meggiebeth said:


> I didn't know who Frankie Jonas was so had to look him up! I wouldn't have been bothered about meeting him either. I hate it when people walk into the dressing rooms... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds scary! What grade are you in? High school goes up to 12th grade right? Anyway, I really hope you did well! Ah that is so cool, how did your opera singing go? And I had to look up the Miracle Worker too, haha, it looks like a touching movie so I'm going to see if I can watch it tomorrow. Is Helen Keller famous or something? I sound totally clueless, haha.
> 
> That's so cool- it's an ambition of mine to visit the Grand Canyon! Omg you should rent an RV and go that way! Well... If you can sleep in your bed while it is driving otherwise no. Yeah, I like to sit in the front to not get car sick but my brothers both have the same idea lol.
> 
> Haha who knows I may bump into you working in the parks!!!  And wow you can always come here  . My friends had the chance to do an exchange in Boston... I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yeah, he was in Ponyo and I think some of Jonas, but not that famous. Hey Frankie, just because your brothers are famous does not mean you can walk into other peoples dressing rooms. It was really odd... 

A RV would be a good idea! Luckily my sister is younger so usually I get the front. 

That would be awesome if we worked in the parks at the same time!Boston is an awesome city, my dad was born. That's true, Disney College is my first pick. But also doing a foreign exchange program would be a fantastic addition!!!


----------



## TylerFG

meggiebeth said:


> Did you go then in 2011? If so, we were probably there at the same time! I flew back home at about 7pm on the 25th August. I love WDW in August even though others say its horrible!



Hmm, probably, except the 25th is usually my first day and those are always spent in MK. But on my last trip, I did hang out with a DISer who never really comes on here anymore, but we still talk often.

I don't really see what's bad about WDW in August. Besides the brazillian tour groups, it's actually nice.


----------



## Orreed

TylerFG said:


> Hmm, probably, except the 25th is usually my first day and those are always spent in MK. But on my last trip, I did hang out with a DISer who never really comes on here anymore, but we still talk often.
> 
> I don't really see what's bad about WDW in August. Besides the brazillian tour groups, it's actually nice.




My visit in the summer (June) was really nice. But after going in the not hot and crowded January, I can see why summer is not a first pick. Going at this time makes people spoiled.  Really any time at Disney is a great time although.  I'd be much happier going in the off season, but still would be thrilled going in the summer. You are lucky you can go in late August, my school starts then. I heard it's less busy then the rest of Summer.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> My visit in the summer (June) was really nice. But after going in the not hot and crowded January, I can see why summer is not a first pick. Going at this time makes people spoiled.  Really any time at Disney is a great time although.  I'd be much happier going in the off season, but still would be thrilled going in the summer. You are lucky you can go in late August, my school starts then. I heard it's less busy then the rest of Summer.



Yeah, it's really nice, but really hot then. But the crowds aren't as bad as when I used to go in July.


----------



## disneygirl520

Today I declared a best friend day! I needed today.


----------



## meggiebeth

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> North Carolina actually has three regions, mountains on the west, the Piedmont in the middle (flat land), and the beaches on the east. Yeah, it's ice hockey. It looks crazy hard to play... but I can't ice skate so that would be my problem. REALLY? That makes me so happy haha, but I wouldn't doubt that the Yankees are probably the most well known baseball team around the world



That's really cool! You get the best of everything, basically! Beaches and mountains together sounds amazing. I've always wanted to ice skate but ice hockey looks dangerous... Like rugby but on ice! Yeah, that is true. We often get the team confused with people just calling Americans 'Yankees'. I don't know why we even do that.

Btw, I just read the start of your TR and omg I love it! I am sooooo jealous of your tan... And your Minnie ears. But especially your tan. I'd love a tan.



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> Oh haha awesome. Glad it's a good show!
> 
> Yeah, he was in Ponyo and I think some of Jonas, but not that famous. Hey Frankie, just because your brothers are famous does not mean you can walk into other peoples dressing rooms. It was really odd...
> 
> A RV would be a good idea! Luckily my sister is younger so usually I get the front.
> 
> That would be awesome if we worked in the parks at the same time!Boston is an awesome city, my dad was born. That's true, Disney College is my first pick. But also doing a foreign exchange program would be a fantastic addition!!!



Okay, I have to admit I just watched the miracle worker on YouTube and it was amazing! I looked to see if there were other movies like it... But couldn't find any. Surely it must've been hard someone doing all the sign language.

What happened to Jonas? I didn't like that TV programme much, and I haven't heard much from the Jonas brothers recently. Wonder where they got to. Did he seem like a nice guy? Walking into a dressing room... Well it sounds like he did that on purpose, haha.

My brother is 14, exactly two years younger than me (miraculously we share the same birthday) but overpowers me and often gets in the front. Noooo fair! You're lucky getting to get in the front the most, haha.

Do you even have to go to college to do the DCP? I'll just look out for an Olivia at the parks then.  That is so cool, that your dad is born in Boston. It's terrible what happened there recently. It's been on the news a lot here.  



			
				TylerFG said:
			
		

> Hmm, probably, except the 25th is usually my first day and those are always spent in MK. But on my last trip, I did hang out with a DISer who never really comes on here anymore, but we still talk often.
> 
> I don't really see what's bad about WDW in August. Besides the brazillian tour groups, it's actually nice.



That's really cool that you get to meet with DISers. I've never had that opportunity sadly. I'd love to make some friends over in America, that's for sure!

Ironically, we didn't see any Brazilian tour groups on our August trip! We saw lots of tour groups- but they seemed more Mexican than Brazilian, haha. And they really weren't bad at all that I can remember.



			
				Orreed said:
			
		

> My visit in the summer (June) was really nice. But after going in the not hot and crowded January, I can see why summer is not a first pick. Going at this time makes people spoiled.  Really any time at Disney is a great time although.  I'd be much happier going in the off season, but still would be thrilled going in the summer. You are lucky you can go in late August, my school starts then. I heard it's less busy then the rest of Summer.



Are the Disney pools still warm in January? We're going in October which will probably be warmer than January, but the hot weather is important to us and we really want warm pools!!!  

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

Okay, I have to admit I just watched the miracle worker on YouTube and it was amazing! I looked to see if there were other movies like it... But couldn't find any. Surely it must've been hard someone doing all the sign language.

That's great! Actually there is a few movies, but they are old. Luckily, they teach sign language at my school. So we have kids in thr cast who can help.

What happened to Jonas? I didn't like that TV programme much, and I haven't heard much from the Jonas brothers recently. Wonder where they got to. Did he seem like a nice guy? Walking into a dressing room... Well it sounds like he did that on purpose, haha.

He seemed very chill. Yes, haha maybe he did. I think the Jonas Brothers are coming back, there are coming on tour this summer. Some girls I know are going.

My brother is 14, exactly two years younger than me (miraculously we share the same birthday) but overpowers me and often gets in the front. Noooo fair! You're lucky getting to get in the front the most, haha.

Yes, I am happy about that =)

Do you even have to go to college to do the DCP? I'll just look out for an Olivia at the parks then.  That is so cool, that your dad is born in Boston. It's terrible what happened there recently. It's been on the news a lot here. 

You do have to be in college the semester before the program. That'd be awesome if we saw eachover at Disney! Yes, its horrible what happened in Boston  It just is an awful week. In a town called West, a fertalizer plant blew up and killed at least eighty people. )':

Are the Disney pools still warm in January? We're going in October which will probably be warmer than January, but the hot weather is important to us and we really want warm pools!!!  

We went to six parks on a four night stay. Not much time for the pool  October is warmer than January plus all Disney pools are heated. Have a great trip! I'd love to see all the Halloween decorations.


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> Okay, I have to admit I just watched the miracle worker on YouTube and it was amazing! I looked to see if there were other movies like it... But couldn't find any. Surely it must've been hard someone doing all the sign language.
> 
> That's great! Actually there is a few movies, but they are old. Luckily, they teach sign language at my school. So we have kids in thr cast who can help.
> 
> What happened to Jonas? I didn't like that TV programme much, and I haven't heard much from the Jonas brothers recently. Wonder where they got to. Did he seem like a nice guy? Walking into a dressing room... Well it sounds like he did that on purpose, haha.
> 
> He seemed very chill. Yes, haha maybe he did. I think the Jonas Brothers are coming back, there are coming on tour this summer. Some girls I know are going.
> 
> My brother is 14, exactly two years younger than me (miraculously we share the same birthday) but overpowers me and often gets in the front. Noooo fair! You're lucky getting to get in the front the most, haha.
> 
> Yes, I am happy about that =)
> 
> Do you even have to go to college to do the DCP? I'll just look out for an Olivia at the parks then.  That is so cool, that your dad is born in Boston. It's terrible what happened there recently. It's been on the news a lot here.
> 
> You do have to be in college the semester before the program. That'd be awesome if we saw eachover at Disney! Yes, its horrible what happened in Boston  It just is an awful week. In a town called West, a fertalizer plant blew up and killed at least eighty people. )':
> 
> Are the Disney pools still warm in January? We're going in October which will probably be warmer than January, but the hot weather is important to us and we really want warm pools!!!
> 
> We went to six parks on a four night stay. Not much time for the pool  October is warmer than January plus all Disney pools are heated. Have a great trip! I'd love to see all the Halloween decorations.



That's really cool! I have never heard of a school teaching sign language before. So you can speak in sign language? 

I certainly won't be that keen to see them on tour... I didn't really even like them much in Camp Rock! Good they're coming back though.

I didn't know that about the DCP. I am glad the FBI caught the bombers, I didn't know the death penalty even existed really, it's been gone here for ages. But seems like the younger brother is facing the death penalty.

I have heard about the fertilizer plant and its terrible! Did it destroy the whole town? It really is tragic killing that many people. I also heard about the criminals arrested before attempting to bomb a train going from... Canada?... To New York? And of course the letter to Obama. It's been a terrible week news-wise!

How on earth did you manage that? You must've been exhausted. Good to know about the pools! We are going on Oct 30th and coming back on Nov 16th which means we will also be there for mnsshp! There's also the food and wine festival (I don't much like fancy food) but still cool!!! Ill just go for the sake of it haha!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Orreed

That's really cool! I have never heard of a school teaching sign language before. So you can speak in sign language? 

_Yeah, it's cool. I know a few signs, but I take Spanish._

I certainly won't be that keen to see them on tour... I didn't really even like them much in Camp Rock! Good they're coming back though.

_I completely agree._ 

I didn't know that about the DCP. I am glad the FBI caught the bombers, I didn't know the death penalty even existed really, it's been gone here for ages. But seems like the younger brother is facing the death penalty.

_We had to write a paper in school about the death penalty. I did not know a lot about it before that. I am glad they caught the bombers too._ 

I have heard about the fertilizer plant and its terrible! Did it destroy the whole town? It really is tragic killing that many people. I also heard about the criminals arrested before attempting to bomb a train going from... Canada?... To New York? And of course the letter to Obama. It's been a terrible week news-wise!

_I'm not sure, but I know it harmed too many people and homes. Yikes, I did not hear about that. It was an awful week._

How on earth did you manage that? You must've been exhausted. Good to know about the pools! We are going on Oct 30th and coming back on Nov 16th which means we will also be there for mnsshp! There's also the food and wine festival (I don't much like fancy food) but still cool!!! Ill just go for the sake of it haha!

_I was SO exhausted. It was actually one of my favorite trips ever. We toured quickly and planned well, using a lot of single rider lines, park hoppers, and Fastpasses. It is a lot easier to move quickly with a pair. MNSSHP and FWF sound awesome. I really want to visit in October. _


----------



## Orreed

I think the Illuminations soundtrack may be the best music at any theme park, EVER. It really puts me in awe. Listening to it with good headphones is really cool Plus the ending was always on the vacation planning DVDs I watched constantly when I was little.


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> I think the Illuminations soundtrack may be the best music at any theme park, EVER. It really puts me in awe. Listening to it with good headphones is really cool *Plus the ending was always on the vacation planning DVDs I watched constantly when I was little. *



I'm assuming you mean, this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5cegszEIdU

OH THE NOSTALGIA


----------



## Orreed

tylerfg said:
			
		

> i'm assuming you mean, this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5cegszeidu
> 
> oh the nostalgia



Oh yes!!!! I had many of them and watch them a lot. NOSTALGIA INDEED  The Dis is awesome.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

I'm writing a paper right now that's due at 9am, and I'm listening to Disney World park music   EPCOT entrance loop right now


----------



## Orreed

Darkwing Duck said:
			
		

> I'm writing a paper right now that's due at 9am, and I'm listening to Disney World park music   EPCOT entrance loop right now



I think EPOCT has my favorite park music  That's funny, I was writing a paper too!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Orreed said:


> I think EPOCT has my favorite park music  That's funny, I was writing a paper too!



Yes EPCOT has my favorite park music for sure. The one I was listening to was on YouTube and was 10 minutes long lol  finished my paper after a long night :/


----------



## disneygirl520

Darkwing Duck said:


> I'm writing a paper right now that's due at 9am, and I'm listening to Disney World park music   EPCOT entrance loop right now



I do the same thing!  There is just something about it.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

disneygirl520 said:


> I do the same thing!  There is just something about it.



It puts me in my happy place lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Darkwing Duck said:


> It puts me in my happy place lol



Lol I have writing almost all of my college papers to Disney background music.


----------



## Orreed

.


----------



## rachelmarisa

Ahh sorry new friends. I've been gone awhile.. 

Half the time I was at WDW!!! 
and sadly a lot of that plus the time since I got back has been filled with homework ): 

I just finished my IB history internal assessment (read: really long paper)
YAY I'M FREE!! kind of. 
I wanted to answer the question about French awhile ago. I don't speak it, but I've taken Spanish for 11 years and still am learning a lot. I got into a really cool study abroad program through Indiana University, but the parents didn't let me go


----------



## Orreed

Hi Rachel!
I hope you had a great trip. That's bummer you can't go international I want to study abroad really badly. Glad your kinda free from homework!


----------



## rachelmarisa

Orreed said:


> Hi Rachel!
> I hope you had a great trip. That's bummer you can't go international I want to study abroad really badly. Glad your kinda free from homework!



Hey Olivia!! I know! More DIS time


----------



## TylerFG

Orreed said:


> Oh yes!!!! I had many of them and watch them a lot. NOSTALGIA INDEED  The Dis is awesome.



I swear, I ws addicted to this video on 2005/2006. I haven't watched it in forever....


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:
			
		

> That's really cool! I have never heard of a school teaching sign language before. So you can speak in sign language?
> 
> Yeah, it's cool. I know a few signs, but I take Spanish.
> 
> I certainly won't be that keen to see them on tour... I didn't really even like them much in Camp Rock! Good they're coming back though.
> 
> I completely agree.
> 
> I didn't know that about the DCP. I am glad the FBI caught the bombers, I didn't know the death penalty even existed really, it's been gone here for ages. But seems like the younger brother is facing the death penalty.
> 
> We had to write a paper in school about the death penalty. I did not know a lot about it before that. I am glad they caught the bombers too.
> 
> I have heard about the fertilizer plant and its terrible! Did it destroy the whole town? It really is tragic killing that many people. I also heard about the criminals arrested before attempting to bomb a train going from... Canada?... To New York? And of course the letter to Obama. It's been a terrible week news-wise!
> 
> I'm not sure, but I know it harmed too many people and homes. Yikes, I did not hear about that. It was an awful week.
> 
> How on earth did you manage that? You must've been exhausted. Good to know about the pools! We are going on Oct 30th and coming back on Nov 16th which means we will also be there for mnsshp! There's also the food and wine festival (I don't much like fancy food) but still cool!!! Ill just go for the sake of it haha!
> 
> I was SO exhausted. It was actually one of my favorite trips ever. We toured quickly and planned well, using a lot of single rider lines, park hoppers, and Fastpasses. It is a lot easier to move quickly with a pair. MNSSHP and FWF sound awesome. I really want to visit in October.



It must be great to speak Spanish and understand all the writing at WDW! I learnt the speech on the parking lot tram literally off by heart.

That sounds so cool about your trip. We've never park hopped, and I feel awkward riding next to strangers for some reason! I'd love to go with just my mum, but my brothers and dad probably wouldn't allow that... 

Speaking of WDW, so excited! We can make our ADRs on Sunday!!! I still haven't really planned though, but can't wait to decide on meals! My mum was just like 'There's no way I'm calling on a Sunday to make reservations' and I was like 'Fine then, but we likely won't get into CRT or Chef Mickey's.' and she is like 'Oh, yes we will'

I mean really?! Parents... Ugh.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Darkwing Duck said:
			
		

> I'm writing a paper right now that's due at 9am, and I'm listening to Disney World park music   EPCOT entrance loop right now



I love the Epcot music they played near Test Track. And I love the Illuminations soundtrack! I really regret not buying it when I bought the Four Parks One World and Wishes CDs. YouTube isn't quite the same.  I also love the Dream Along With Mickey soundtrack which is sold on the Magic Kingdom Events CD (or something like that?) but costs $30! I'm totally broke! Then I'd have to pay another $20 shipping- $50 for one CD... Ill have to wait 



			
				rachelmarisa said:
			
		

> Ahh sorry new friends. I've been gone awhile..
> 
> Half the time I was at WDW!!!
> and sadly a lot of that plus the time since I got back has been filled with homework ):
> 
> I just finished my IB history internal assessment (read: really long paper)
> YAY I'M FREE!! kind of.
> I wanted to answer the question about French awhile ago. I don't speak it, but I've taken Spanish for 11 years and still am learning a lot. I got into a really cool study abroad program through Indiana University, but the parents didn't let me go



Eeeeeep! Say something in Spanish!  Are you getting fluent? I hope I will be someday. French, Italian and Spanish are all pretty similar so it's a shame I only study French. 

That's really disappointing you weren't allowed to go abroad. Surely your parents should let you unless they have a really good reason for not letting you go. 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

Sup guys! 

Been MIA for a while, been grounded.

How's everybody?


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I don't post enough in here.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

I made a WDW website. Right now I just have the Magic Kingdom on there but what I did was list every ride there and rate it on a scale of 1-10, and give a brief description. This is what I do when I'm bored at work lol :happytv

http://wdwreview.webs.com/


----------



## Cinderella8

Cool site  I only disagree with Hall of Presidents. I think a 2 at best, but that's me, no patience at all for education on vacation


----------



## minniemouse21

Hey everyone! I'm new here so I'm just saying Hi!


----------



## Cinderella8

Hello!  

Question: What/who is the tag fairy??


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Hello procrastination, nice to see you again...


----------



## Orreed

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> It must be great to speak Spanish and understand all the writing at WDW! I learnt the speech on the parking lot tram literally off by heart.
> 
> That sounds so cool about your trip. We've never park hopped, and I feel awkward riding next to strangers for some reason! I'd love to go with just my mum, but my brothers and dad probably wouldn't allow that...
> 
> Speaking of WDW, so excited! We can make our ADRs on Sunday!!! I still haven't really planned though, but can't wait to decide on meals! My mum was just like 'There's no way I'm calling on a Sunday to make reservations' and I was like 'Fine then, but we likely won't get into CRT or Chef Mickey's.' and she is like 'Oh, yes we will'
> 
> I mean really?! Parents... Ugh.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Those sound like great ADR's. Good luck! Different people have different touring plans, and that's OK  I heard taking Spanish doesn't help much, but I hope it does. There's a lot of Spanish speakers in Texas. I'd love to understand them. It's cool when I recognize some words.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

No school today due to flooding. It's such a pretty day outside.....glad they let us out, flooding or not!


----------



## Cinderella8

Lucky! School was endless and boring...


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> Speaking of WDW, so excited! We can make our ADRs on Sunday!!! I still haven't really planned though, but can't wait to decide on meals! My mum was just like 'There's no way I'm calling on a Sunday to make reservations' and I was like 'Fine then, but we likely won't get into CRT or Chef Mickey's.' and she is like 'Oh, yes we will'
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



ADR's are so exciting!! We made ours a while back for our June trip! Have you decided on on all of your meals yet?



Cinderella8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Question: What/who is the tag fairy??



I'm not entirely sure about this, but I think that when you say something clever or funny, the tag fairy will put it between your name and picture on the left. Sometimes it moves. Who the tag fairy is, I think is a mystery. There's probably multiple. I have no idea. 



wdwgirl4ever said:


> No school today due to flooding. It's such a pretty day outside.....glad they let us out, flooding or not!



Lucky! Opposite for us, there was a torrential downpour all day and we sat in class.


----------



## Cinderella8

Ahh! Okie... Come tag fairy!!!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Lucky! School was endless and boring...



That's how it would've been for me. Either way I did work today. I had to clean and wash clothes.. 



soccer_mickey said:


> Lucky! Opposite for us, there was a torrential downpour all day and we sat in class.



It rained again here. But yesterday, we had like a half an hour full of hail that turned into water, and then it rained all night, so we got out. I need another day off though.


----------



## rachelmarisa

> Eeeeeep! Say something in Spanish!  Are you getting fluent? I hope I will be someday. French, Italian and Spanish are all pretty similar so it's a shame I only study French.
> 
> That's really disappointing you weren't allowed to go abroad. Surely your parents should let you unless they have a really good reason for not letting you go.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



"Flynn Rider es mi novio secreto." 
 Haha I'm not even fluent! That's the sad part. You're lucky you live in the UK where it's so much easier to be multilingual. 
The reason was "We don't want you to go." So


----------



## meggiebeth

minniemouse21 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here so I'm just saying Hi!



Hello! Welcome! I'm meg, nice to meet you. I see you're a fan of Minnie Mouse- you have great taste! 



Orreed said:


> Those sound like great ADR's. Good luck! Different people have different touring plans, and that's OK  I heard taking Spanish doesn't help much, but I hope it does. There's a lot of Spanish speakers in Texas. I'd love to understand them. It's cool when I recognize some words.



Thanks! If you live in Texas then I guess Spanish is pretty helpful- normally they speak so fast I can barely understand them! 



Cinderella8 said:


> Lucky! School was endless and boring...



Same for me... Although I finish school in a few weeks- about a month early- and then start sixth form. So I'm looking forward to having a long summer holiday. But dreading the exams coming up... 



soccer_mickey said:


> ADR's are so exciting!! We made ours a while back for our June trip! Have you decided on on all of your meals yet?
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about this, but I think that when you say something clever or funny, the tag fairy will put it between your name and picture on the left. Sometimes it moves. Who the tag fairy is, I think is a mystery. There's probably multiple. I have no idea.
> 
> Lucky! Opposite for us, there was a torrential downpour all day and we sat in class.



What ADRs have you made? Exciting, right?! Well, we plan to eat at a lot of places but some of them are; CRT, Chef Mickey's, Akershus, Be Our Guest, Le Cellier, HDDR, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Via Napoli, etc. 

I've never heard of a school here closing because of torrential downpour or floods. Ours close because of snow but not much else. Sucks because we get so much rain- I get so sick of it! 



rachelmarisa said:


> "Flynn Rider es mi novio secreto."
> Haha I'm not even fluent! That's the sad part. You're lucky you live in the UK where it's so much easier to be multilingual.
> The reason was "We don't want you to go." So



Non, c'est impossible! Flynn rider est le petit-ami de MOI! 

You should become more fluent some day. I would love to be able to converse with French people. As a country, were terrible at languages. Most people only speak English. In the rest of Europe it is common for people to speak three or four languages, often fluently. Embarrassing, right?!  well, I guess that's not a very constructive reason to stop you  Maybe they might miss you should you go.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> What ADRs have you made? Exciting, right?! Well, we plan to eat at a lot of places but some of them are; CRT, Chef Mickey's, Akershus, Be Our Guest, Le Cellier, HDDR, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Via Napoli, etc.
> 
> I've never heard of a school here closing because of torrential downpour or floods. Ours close because of snow but not much else. Sucks because we get so much rain- I get so sick of it!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Well, we decided not to get the dining plan this time, so we only made them at 3 places: Le Cellier, Coral Reef, and Sanaa. My parent picked two and my brother I got to pick one. I really wanted to try Be Our Guest, but my brother didn't, so we compromised with Coral Reef. Wow!! Those all sound wonderful!! I've only tried 3 on your list, but hopefully will get all of them one day. I love Disney food so much! And the atmospheres at each restaurant! 

I've only ever had school closed for snow, too. Or even the threat of snow. They're really cautious here because of a huge disaster in like 2004. So a lot of the times, they close it, then it doesn't snow, and we just get to miss school!!!


----------



## soccer_mickey

What is a good breakfast that you don't have to go into a park for? We don't have tickets for the day we leave, but want a nice breakfast. And Chef Mickeys' out because my dad doesn't like character meals


----------



## meggiebeth

soccer_mickey said:


> Well, we decided not to get the dining plan this time, so we only made them at 3 places: Le Cellier, Coral Reef, and Sanaa. My parent picked two and my brother I got to pick one. I really wanted to try Be Our Guest, but my brother didn't, so we compromised with Coral Reef. Wow!! Those all sound wonderful!! I've only tried 3 on your list, but hopefully will get all of them one day. I love Disney food so much! And the atmospheres at each restaurant!
> 
> I've only ever had school closed for snow, too. Or even the threat of snow. They're really cautious here because of a huge disaster in like 2004. So a lot of the times, they close it, then it doesn't snow, and we just get to miss school!!!



We almost went to Sanaa last trip but my parents cancelled due to being too full. I'd love to hear how it goes. We have Le Cellier in common! Yay! I really wanted to try the cheddar cheese soup until I discovered it had bacon in it- ew! We were contemplating Coral Reef but heard such bad things about it we likely won't go there either sadly. Your trip is coming up- you must be so excited!

Everyone always goes on about how expensive Disney TS restaurants are, but they are often cheaper than local chain restaurants here! Grrr. They are just amazing.

I've never heard of the huge disaster in 2004. I guess I was only 8 at the time- but now I'm intrigued! We have had such bad snow here recently but not enough to be a disaster. I don't like snow much unless it means no school. People at my school are horrible with the snow too, so I don't like it. Haha 



soccer_mickey said:


> What is a good breakfast that you don't have to go into a park for? We don't have tickets for the day we leave, but want a nice breakfast. And Chef Mickeys' out because my dad doesn't like character meals



Oh no, that sucks you can't go to character breakfasts! We have tried Boma and Grand Floridian Cafe for breakfast- we enjoyed Boma but the food wasn't too exceptional and we don't like AKL too much. GFC is amazing and pretty affordable with entrees of about $10. We love the atmosphere. There's also Kona, which I haven't tried, but everyone goes on about the tonga toast! And also Olivia's serves some cute dishes at OKW although I haven't been there. If your dad doesn't mind the antics at Whispering Canyon Cafe then breakfast there could be pretty fun too! Where are you staying? It would probably be nice to stay near your resort to eat.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rachelmarisa

meggiebeth said:


> Non, c'est impossible! Flynn rider est le petit-ami de MOI!
> 
> You should become more fluent some day. I would love to be able to converse with French people. As a country, were terrible at languages. Most people only speak English. In the rest of Europe it is common for people to speak three or four languages, often fluently. Embarrassing, right?!  well, I guess that's not a very constructive reason to stop you  Maybe they might miss you should you go.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Hahaha aww I guess we're gonna have to share him 

But yeah I mean that's interesting to hear since most Americans assume most Europeans are bilingual! Thank you for reducing my international ignorance! 

Nahh they wouldn't miss me haha. Who knows, I'm over it now. Now I'm more focused on getting into a musical theatre camp this summer!


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> We almost went to Sanaa last trip but my parents cancelled due to being too full. I'd love to hear how it goes. We have Le Cellier in common! Yay! I really wanted to try the cheddar cheese soup until I discovered it had bacon in it- ew! We were contemplating Coral Reef but heard such bad things about it we likely won't go there either sadly. Your trip is coming up- you must be so excited!
> 
> Everyone always goes on about how expensive Disney TS restaurants are, but they are often cheaper than local chain restaurants here! Grrr. They are just amazing.
> 
> I've never heard of the huge disaster in 2004. I guess I was only 8 at the time- but now I'm intrigued! We have had such bad snow here recently but not enough to be a disaster. I don't like snow much unless it means no school. People at my school are horrible with the snow too, so I don't like it. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, that sucks you can't go to character breakfasts! We have tried Boma and Grand Floridian Cafe for breakfast- we enjoyed Boma but the food wasn't too exceptional and we don't like AKL too much. GFC is amazing and pretty affordable with entrees of about $10. We love the atmosphere. There's also Kona, which I haven't tried, but everyone goes on about the tonga toast! And also Olivia's serves some cute dishes at OKW although I haven't been there. If your dad doesn't mind the antics at Whispering Canyon Cafe then breakfast there could be pretty fun too! Where are you staying? It would probably be nice to stay near your resort to eat.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm super excited, but I have finals in the way.  But it kinda helps, having something to look forward to after the finals. 

Coral Reef gets a bad rap, but we've never had a bad experience there. Plus, the fish tank is so amazing! I think we go for the experience more so than the food anyway. 

Oh, just realized I exaggerated the disaster a bit too much. It was just a local disaster, really just for my county. Snow was expected, but the school system was just like "it doesn't look to bad, let's send them to school" Great idea, school system, great idea. It snowed a ton. And everyone was trapped at school/work. Lots of kids had to spend the night at school. I live close enough to school that I didn't, though. The whole county was gridlocked. My dad tried to get home, and a 20 minute drive took him 8 hours! We could have been almost to Disney in that time! A school bus crashed in front of our house. Like 7 random kids were trapped at our house all night! It was pretty crazy. Anyways, now if there's any sign of snow at all, they cancel school. 

Thanks for all the advice on restaurants! Whispering Canyon Cafe and Kona both sound great! We usually just grab and go for breakfast, so I've never had to think about it before.


----------



## triplemm

heyyy everyone!! I'm a 16 (17 in 10 days) year old girl from Canada 'n i looove disney
I'm new on DISboards and i really need to get to 10 posts because there are some people i need to PM ahaha
anyways have a great day yall


----------



## Orreed

triplemm said:
			
		

> heyyy everyone!! I'm a 16 (17 in 10 days) year old girl from Canada 'n i looove disney
> I'm new on DISboards and i really need to get to 10 posts because there are some people i need to PM ahaha
> anyways have a great day yall




And happy early birthday.

-- Olivia
​


----------



## rachelmarisa

triplemm said:


> heyyy everyone!! I'm a 16 (17 in 10 days) year old girl from Canada 'n i looove disney
> I'm new on DISboards and i really need to get to 10 posts because there are some people i need to PM ahaha
> anyways have a great day yall



Greeting!! I love Canada - the country and the pavilion!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Lean on me when you're not strong, and I'll be your friend; I'll help you carry on. <3


----------



## meggiebeth

rachelmarisa said:


> Hahaha aww I guess we're gonna have to share him
> 
> But yeah I mean that's interesting to hear since most Americans assume most Europeans are bilingual! Thank you for reducing my international ignorance!
> 
> Nahh they wouldn't miss me haha. Who knows, I'm over it now. Now I'm more focused on getting into a musical theatre camp this summer!



I thought I was the only one who loved Flynn 

Haha that is funny considering us Brits often don't really think of ourselves as part of Europe, and certainly not European! We think of Europeans as being glamorous lol. But then I think of Americans as glamorous too- hehe. Possibly ignorant- I'm sure you aren't all movie stars 

Omg you go to summer camp that is awesome! I've never been to one- we don't really have them here. I didn't know you were musical or theatrical! 



soccer_mickey said:


> I'm super excited, but I have finals in the way.  But it kinda helps, having something to look forward to after the finals.
> 
> Coral Reef gets a bad rap, but we've never had a bad experience there. Plus, the fish tank is so amazing! I think we go for the experience more so than the food anyway.
> 
> Oh, just realized I exaggerated the disaster a bit too much. It was just a local disaster, really just for my county. Snow was expected, but the school system was just like "it doesn't look to bad, let's send them to school" Great idea, school system, great idea. It snowed a ton. And everyone was trapped at school/work. Lots of kids had to spend the night at school. I live close enough to school that I didn't, though. The whole county was gridlocked. My dad tried to get home, and a 20 minute drive took him 8 hours! We could have been almost to Disney in that time! A school bus crashed in front of our house. Like 7 random kids were trapped at our house all night! It was pretty crazy. Anyways, now if there's any sign of snow at all, they cancel school.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice on restaurants! Whispering Canyon Cafe and Kona both sound great! We usually just grab and go for breakfast, so I've never had to think about it before.



We are in the same boat- I have important exams coming up too that determine whether I can stay in school. Bleh. First one is on Monday and I have them for the next six weeks! Good luck to you- sure you will do great.

Reminded me- quick question- can you leave school at sixteen or is it always eighteen? Always wondered that.

My brother Rory wants to go to coral reef for the same reason as you...! He's eight and very much in awe of the fish tanks! I hate fish though. I'm so fussy.

I don't think that was an exaggeration- that sounds like a terrible disaster! I have never heard of something like that happening before. And to have some school kids stuck at your house all night must have been scary for them...! I would hate to spend the night at school. I can't blame your county for being so cautious now!

You should try out some TS breakfasts. They are so much nicer than a quick 'grab n' go' or whatever. Sometimes we just get a bagel or pastry or whatever from the CS place and rush of to the parks and other times we like to relax, plus I can't pass up Mickey waffles- please say you've tried them! 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

It's a harsh reality when you fit age 8-9 year clothes and you're sixteen years old- almost seventeen. I'm 5"- not that tiny! Are any of you guys small?

Weird because some brands I fit age 12, some age 14 and some age 9 or 10. But age 8 was a shocking reality lol as my brother is eight and I am double that age!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## minniemouse21

meggiebeth said:


> It's a harsh reality when you fit age 8-9 year clothes and you're sixteen years old- almost seventeen. I'm 5"- not that tiny! Are any of you guys small?
> 
> Weird because some brands I fit age 12, some age 14 and some age 9 or 10. But age 8 was a shocking reality lol as my brother is eight and I am double that age!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I also fit into some small sizes. I still have a shirt from 2008 that still fits!


----------



## soccer_mickey

meggiebeth said:


> We are in the same boat- I have important exams coming up too that determine whether I can stay in school. Bleh. First one is on Monday and I have them for the next six weeks! Good luck to you- sure you will do great.
> 
> Reminded me- quick question- can you leave school at sixteen or is it always eighteen? Always wondered that.
> 
> My brother Rory wants to go to coral reef for the same reason as you...! He's eight and very much in awe of the fish tanks! I hate fish though. I'm so fussy.
> 
> I don't think that was an exaggeration- that sounds like a terrible disaster! I have never heard of something like that happening before. And to have some school kids stuck at your house all night must have been scary for them...! I would hate to spend the night at school. I can't blame your county for being so cautious now!
> 
> You should try out some TS breakfasts. They are so much nicer than a quick 'grab n' go' or whatever. Sometimes we just get a bagel or pastry or whatever from the CS place and rush of to the parks and other times we like to relax, plus I can't pass up Mickey waffles- please say you've tried them!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



You can leave school at 16, but only with your parents permission. 18 is without permission.

You hate fish to eat or just in general? I don't like eating fish, it just has that strange flavor. But I really like aquariums and such.

Yes I have tired Mickey waffles and they are delicious. I also love the Mickey bars. Everything tastes so much better when it's Mickey! :


----------



## rachelmarisa

meggiebeth said:


> I thought I was the only one who loved Flynn
> 
> Haha that is funny considering us Brits often don't really think of ourselves as part of Europe, and certainly not European! We think of Europeans as being glamorous lol. But then I think of Americans as glamorous too- hehe. Possibly ignorant- I'm sure you aren't all movie stars
> 
> Omg you go to summer camp that is awesome! I've never been to one- we don't really have them here. I didn't know you were musical or theatrical!



Yeah girly that's me! I'm a triple threat - ehh - more or less. Hahaha. They're just so freaking expensive!

But yeah two years ago my friend got a foreign exchange student from France who didn't seem very happy here. Later we found out she came to the US because she was told she would live near Chicago. She thought she was going to be discovered and become a model  I shouldn't really laugh, but it's funny because she lived in a little town in Indiana like three hours from Chicago. Poor girl. 



meggiebeth said:


> It's a harsh reality when you fit age 8-9 year clothes and you're sixteen years old- almost seventeen. I'm 5"- not that tiny! Are any of you guys small?
> 
> Weird because some brands I fit age 12, some age 14 and some age 9 or 10. But age 8 was a shocking reality lol as my brother is eight and I am double that age!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yayayay I am tiny too!! I'm 17 and a half and 5.75ft teehee. One of my hobbies is being carried! I buy Disney's shirts for little boys and girls because they're cheaper and fit better. My greatest accomplishment is still fitting into one shirt that's a youth small. It's quite a squeeze though


----------



## Cinderella8

rachelmarisa said:


> Yeah girly that's me! I'm a triple threat - ehh - more or less. Hahaha. They're just so freaking expensive!
> 
> But yeah two years ago my friend got a foreign exchange student from France who didn't seem very happy here. Later we found out she came to the US because she was told she would live near Chicago. She thought she was going to be discovered and become a model  I shouldn't really laugh, but it's funny because she lived in a little town in Indiana like three hours from Chicago. Poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Yayayay I am tiny too!! I'm 17 and a half and 5.75ft teehee. One of my hobbies is being carried! I buy Disney's shirts for little boys and girls because they're cheaper and fit better. My greatest accomplishment is still fitting into one shirt that's a youth small. It's quite a squeeze though



I am not very small, if I tried a youth small I would explode. I am wearing an adult small sweatshirt and it is perfect, however I still have a shirt from third grade that fit up til a year ago. I used to be tiny then hit a growth spurt or however you spell it


----------



## rachelmarisa

Cinderella8 said:


> I am not very small, if I tried a youth small I would explode. I am wearing an adult small sweatshirt and it is perfect, however I still have a shirt from third grade that fit up til a year ago. I used to be tiny then hit a growth spurt or however you spell it



While I've finally come to terms with being little, I am really jealous of you. I used to pray for growth spurts!


----------



## Cinderella8

rachelmarisa said:


> While I've finally come to terms with being little, I am really jealous of you. I used to pray for growth spurts!



Don't be jealous; I would give anything to be small again! I did finally squeeze under a truck and did an army crawl for a softball. It would have been waaaay easier if I were smaller.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Having penpals is fun.


----------



## meggiebeth

minniemouse21 said:


> I also fit into some small sizes. I still have a shirt from 2008 that still fits!



Me too! It's somewhat depressing lol. 



soccer_mickey said:


> You can leave school at 16, but only with your parents permission. 18 is without permission.
> 
> You hate fish to eat or just in general? I don't like eating fish, it just has that strange flavor. But I really like aquariums and such.
> 
> Yes I have tired Mickey waffles and they are delicious. I also love the Mickey bars. Everything tastes so much better when it's Mickey! :



Ah. That sucks but it probably sensible. Ive heard that loads of Americans are homeschooled or even go to school on the Internet, I mean wow!

I hate fish- love most food! Then again I also dislike meat- I don't even really know why- I think it's the thought that it comes from an animal. It smells so nice though when cooking! I like aquariums too, much more than zoos. I just feel bad for the animals there.

I've never even tried a Mickey bar. I probably should! The chocolate ice cream on Main Street is just too hard to avoid! 



rachelmarisa said:


> Yeah girly that's me! I'm a triple threat - ehh - more or less. Hahaha. They're just so freaking expensive!
> 
> But yeah two years ago my friend got a foreign exchange student from France who didn't seem very happy here. Later we found out she came to the US because she was told she would live near Chicago. She thought she was going to be discovered and become a model  I shouldn't really laugh, but it's funny because she lived in a little town in Indiana like three hours from Chicago. Poor girl.
> 
> Yayayay I am tiny too!! I'm 17 and a half and 5.75ft teehee. One of my hobbies is being carried! I buy Disney's shirts for little boys and girls because they're cheaper and fit better. My greatest accomplishment is still fitting into one shirt that's a youth small. It's quite a squeeze though



Oh dear! Poor girl! I can't help laughing either. I would be more bothered about being thousands of miles away from home, but I guess you gotta commend her for having ambitions.

Are you 5" 75 because that's tall! Sorry, I'm awful at reading measurements. Lol. Or are you under 5" 1? I love shopping for kids clothes too! Sometimes they are babyish though and I would like to be able to go into a normal shop and fit into their clothes. But I save a lot buying kids clothes so its nice!

What sort of age does youth small fit? We don't have that size but I'm guessing its quite an accomplishment...!



Cinderella8 said:


> I am not very small, if I tried a youth small I would explode. I am wearing an adult small sweatshirt and it is perfect, however I still have a shirt from third grade that fit up til a year ago. I used to be tiny then hit a growth spurt or however you spell it



How tall are you? I would say 5"4- 5"5 is an ideal height. I was predicted to be 5"3 but am not. I am half Scottish though and generally people up in Scotland are weirdly shorter- I fit right in!



rachelmarisa said:


> While I've finally come to terms with being little, I am really jealous of you. I used to pray for growth spurts!



I think it's better to be really little than really tall, but I'd like to be a little taller. It annoys me when people patronize me because I look so young- many mistake me for being a primary school (elementary school) student. It gets annoying people acting amazed when they find out my actual age. Grr.



Cinderella8 said:


> Don't be jealous; I would give anything to be small again! I did finally squeeze under a truck and did an army crawl for a softball. It would have been waaaay easier if I were smaller.



Lol! I have to use a stool to reach the top shelf of the cupboard with all the cups and glasses in, so I envy tall people for that!



wdwgirl4ever said:


> Having penpals is fun.



I really want a pen pal. It sounds like such fun. It's just difficult knowing who to do it with and whether its safe. I've never had one before so it'd be awesome!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

meggiebeth said:


> I really want a pen pal. It sounds like such fun. It's just difficult knowing who to do it with and whether its safe. I've never had one before so it'd be awesome!




We can if you want to. I promise I'm not a pedo or anything. .___. Lol I can write first if you want. Or you could if you'd feel better! Whatevs. Just message me if you want to be penpals, lol. I just got started doing it. I've wanted to for years. But I finally got into it a couple days ago!


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> We can if you want to. I promise I'm not a pedo or anything. .___. Lol I can write first if you want. Or you could if you'd feel better! Whatevs. Just message me if you want to be penpals, lol. I just got started doing it. I've wanted to for years. But I finally got into it a couple days ago!



My mom said she was thinking.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> My mom said she was thinking.



It's fine, lol. If you can, awesome. If you can't, you can't.


----------



## Orreed

So there is a tornado watch in my town. I really should be afraid but the mix of loud booms, dark skies, rain, and wind make me extremely happy.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> So there is a tornado watch in my town. I really should be afraid but the mix of loud booms, dark skies, rain, and wind make me extremely happy.



There's rain and scattered thunder here too, but no tornado warning.

That I know of

Last time I had a tornado, I was at school.


----------



## aprescher

Orreed said:


> So there is a tornado watch in my town. I really should be afraid but the mix of loud booms, dark skies, rain, and wind make me extremely happy.



You must be in the Dfw area! I'm in cleburne and its hailing now. Me and the pets are in the bathroom!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> There's rain and scattered thunder here too, but no tornado warning.
> 
> That I know of
> 
> Last time I had a tornado, I was at school.



Yikes. I would not want to be at a school during a tornado!  



aprescher said:


> You must be in the Dfw area! I'm in cleburne and its hailing now. Me and the pets are in the bathroom!



Yes I am. No hail were I am luckily. Hope everything out there is OK.


----------



## rachelmarisa

meggiebeth said:


> Oh dear! Poor girl! I can't help laughing either. I would be more bothered about being thousands of miles away from home, but I guess you gotta commend her for having ambitions.
> 
> Are you 5" 75 because that's tall! Sorry, I'm awful at reading measurements. Lol. Or are you under 5" 1? I love shopping for kids clothes too! Sometimes they are babyish though and I would like to be able to go into a normal shop and fit into their clothes. But I save a lot buying kids clothes so its nice!
> 
> What sort of age does youth small fit? We don't have that size but I'm guessing its quite an accomplishment...!



Hahaha yeah though she's very talented in drawing though and wants to attend university in the US and maybe work for Pixar!

Noooo haha sorry my mistake.. it's so hard to type this correctly. I'm five feet and three-fourths/0.75 of an inch. 1.54 meters. 

I feel ya! Usually my favorite mature/adult type clothes store for petite people is Banana Republic here. 

Hmm. How to describe youth small. Basically for t-shirts that are bought for events and things (I have no idea how to explain this haha) are usually Youth: small, medium, large, X large and Adult: small, medium, large, X large, XX large and so on. So most ladies my age wear an adult small sized shirt and most men my age wear an adult medium to large. My 7 year old brother wears a youth small XD Like I said, it doesn't fit me perfectly (the arm and collar are tight) but it fits!  I usually prefer youth large shirts because they fit me better. Adult smalls are too long.


----------



## Cinderella8

How tall are you? I would say 5"4- 5"5 is an ideal height. I was predicted to be 5"3 but am not. I am half Scottish though and generally people up in Scotland are weirdly shorter- I fit right in!



Lol! I have to use a stool to reach the top shelf of the cupboard with all the cups and glasses in, so I envy tall people for that!



I am 5' 1", yet still short for my grade. tallest is 5' 6" I think


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> How tall are you? I would say 5"4- 5"5 is an ideal height. I was predicted to be 5"3 but am not. I am half Scottish though and generally people up in Scotland are weirdly shorter- I fit right in!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I have to use a stool to reach the top shelf of the cupboard with all the cups and glasses in, so I envy tall people for that!
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5' 1", yet still short for my grade. tallest is 5' 6" I think



I'm 5'6. .___.


----------



## Cinderella8

Lucky -.-


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Lucky -.-



Meh, my boyfriend still calls me short... -.-


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Meh, my boyfriend still calls me short... -.-



 I would have to look up to talk to you lol


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I would have to look up to talk to you lol



Aww lol


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Aww lol



lol and I'm the fourth/third tallest girl in the grade


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> lol and I'm the fourth/third tallest girl in the grade



Oh wow....that's...sad. No offense. I've pretty much been this tall since 8th grade.


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Oh wow....that's...sad. No offense. I've pretty much been this tall since 8th grade.



Yes, yes it is. The other two/three are a half inch taller, the other is four to five taller. Our 6th grade is mostly tiny


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Yes, yes it is. The other two/three are a half inch taller, the other is four to five taller. Our 6th grade is mostly tiny



Well, sixth graders tend to be, but still. Lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

*Bump!*

I LOVE doing that


----------



## Qmaz246

Its so hard being a guy who likes Disney this much. But I'm cool with it.


----------



## rachelmarisa

Qmaz246 said:


> Its so hard being a guy who likes Disney this much. But I'm cool with it.



You need to set the example for other male Disney closet fans!


----------



## Qmaz246

That just seems to hard.......


----------



## meggiebeth

wdwgirl4ever said:


> We can if you want to. I promise I'm not a pedo or anything. .___. Lol I can write first if you want. Or you could if you'd feel better! Whatevs. Just message me if you want to be penpals, lol. I just got started doing it. I've wanted to for years. But I finally got into it a couple days ago!



Ok, let's do it then! Ill send you a message 



rachelmarisa said:


> Hahaha yeah though she's very talented in drawing though and wants to attend university in the US and maybe work for Pixar!
> 
> Noooo haha sorry my mistake.. it's so hard to type this correctly. I'm five feet and three-fourths/0.75 of an inch. 1.54 meters.
> 
> I feel ya! Usually my favorite mature/adult type clothes store for petite people is Banana Republic here.
> 
> Hmm. How to describe youth small. Basically for t-shirts that are bought for events and things (I have no idea how to explain this haha) are usually Youth: small, medium, large, X large and Adult: small, medium, large, X large, XX large and so on. So most ladies my age wear an adult small sized shirt and most men my age wear an adult medium to large. My 7 year old brother wears a youth small XD Like I said, it doesn't fit me perfectly (the arm and collar are tight) but it fits!  I usually prefer youth large shirts because they fit me better. Adult smalls are too long.



That must be hard to get into. I've always wondered how people get into Disney/ Pixar animation studios. You must have to be really talented!

Yay! You're about the same height as me! But a bit older. That's comforting. I am FED UP of bring mistaken for an 11 year old!!! Lol.

I've seen Banana Republic here! But never gone in. I don't get why it's called Banana Republic, haha. I also find Hollister comes up quite small but the necklines are sometimes WAAAY too low. I fit into kids Ralph Lauren which is great as its so much cheaper, but more expensive than it is for you in the US... For example, a dress here is £90... The same dress in the US is only £30...! I'm like... What the heck!!! Lol.

Omg, I kinda get the sizes now. You fit the same size (kinda) as your 7 year old brother?!?! You must be tiny! (But the best things come in small packages!) I get so confused with your sizes, I see 2T, 3T, 4T... It's so non-understandable lol.



Cinderella8 said:


> How tall are you? I would say 5"4- 5"5 is an ideal height. I was predicted to be 5"3 but am not. I am half Scottish though and generally people up in Scotland are weirdly shorter- I fit right in!
> 
> Lol! I have to use a stool to reach the top shelf of the cupboard with all the cups and glasses in, so I envy tall people for that!
> 
> I am 5' 1", yet still short for my grade. tallest is 5' 6" I think



Wow. What grade are you in? Because 5"6 is kind of small, isn't it? Well... For the tallest person lol 



wdwgirl4ever said:


> I'm 5'6. .___.



My perfect height is 5"5, so you're pretty close!!! 



Qmaz246 said:


> That just seems to hard.......



I admire a boy liking Disney! Most don't sadly. My brother would never wear anything Disney. He hates watching the parades in WDW too lol. 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I hate cleaning. So much. I have to do it WAY too much for my boyfriend coming in to visit. He better appreciate all this work! Lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Wow. What grade are you in? Because 5"6 is kind of small, isn't it? Well... For the tallest person lol 

6th, going into 7th


----------



## Qmaz246

meggiebeth said:


> I admire a boy liking Disney! Most don't sadly. My brother would never wear anything Disney. He hates watching the parades in WDW too lol.



I enjoy the parades and stuff, I just find it hard to wave at the characters, cause, you know.......And I have, like three shirts relating to Disney. One with Mickey on it, that says Walt Disney World. One that celebrates Germany from the 30th anniversary. And one that depicts Mickey from Plane Crazy. I also have a polo shirt.


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> I enjoy the parades and stuff, I just find it hard to wave at the characters, cause, you know.......And I have, like three shirts relating to Disney. One with Mickey on it, that says Walt Disney World. One that celebrates Germany from the 30th anniversary. And one that depicts Mickey from Plane Crazy. I also have a polo shirt.



I am the most frantic waver at Disney. I can't help it.


----------



## rachelmarisa

meggiebeth said:


> Ok, let's do it then! Ill send you a message
> 
> 
> 
> That must be hard to get into. I've always wondered how people get into Disney/ Pixar animation studios. You must have to be really talented!
> 
> Yay! You're about the same height as me! But a bit older. That's comforting. I am FED UP of bring mistaken for an 11 year old!!! Lol.
> 
> I've seen Banana Republic here! But never gone in. I don't get why it's called Banana Republic, haha. I also find Hollister comes up quite small but the necklines are sometimes WAAAY too low. I fit into kids Ralph Lauren which is great as its so much cheaper, but more expensive than it is for you in the US... For example, a dress here is £90... The same dress in the US is only £30...! I'm like... What the heck!!! Lol.
> 
> Omg, I kinda get the sizes now. You fit the same size (kinda) as your 7 year old brother?!?! You must be tiny! (But the best things come in small packages!) I get so confused with your sizes, I see 2T, 3T, 4T... It's so non-understandable lol.



Haha I'm really not that small as in scrawny! I'm just not..well endowed (;


----------



## rachelmarisa

Also I just started getting to my trip report! I'd appreciate it if I had some readers! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3117108


----------



## Qmaz246

I can't see any of the pictures.........but that might just be me.


----------



## rachelmarisa

Qmaz246 said:


> I can't see any of the pictures.........but that might just be me.



I can't see the pictures either hahaha but only when I'm at school because of their filter. Perhaps that's the case?


----------



## Cinderella8

rachelmarisa said:


> Also I just started getting to my trip report! I'd appreciate it if I had some readers! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3117108



I can see the pics, I'm reading it now


----------



## meggiebeth

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I hate cleaning. So much. I have to do it WAY too much for my boyfriend coming in to visit. He better appreciate all this work! Lol



Lucky you! I don't have a boyfriend... I clean when my friends come round though, but I wouldn't admit that to them, haha!



Cinderella8 said:


> Wow. What grade are you in? Because 5"6 is kind of small, isn't it? Well... For the tallest person lol
> 
> 6th, going into 7th



Awwwww that's really little!!! I am sixteen so I THINK I'd be in 10th grade, but I'm not sure. Are you in high school yet?



Qmaz246 said:


> I enjoy the parades and stuff, I just find it hard to wave at the characters, cause, you know.......And I have, like three shirts relating to Disney. One with Mickey on it, that says Walt Disney World. One that celebrates Germany from the 30th anniversary. And one that depicts Mickey from Plane Crazy. I also have a polo shirt.



Wow, you have more disney shirts than me... I envy you! Yeah- to be honest a lot of girls get embarrassed to wave at the characters, but I totally get what you mean. It must be annoying. Darn stereotypes!!! 



disneygirl520 said:


> I am the most frantic waver at Disney. I can't help it.



Were you standing next to me when I saw the MK  parade? I kept getting whacked in the face by a frantic waver. All the photos I have of the parade include flailing arms, hahahahaha

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Cinderella8

meggiebeth said:


> Awwwww that's really little!!! I am sixteen so I THINK I'd be in 10th grade, but I'm not sure. Are you in high school yet?



 No, I'm in middle school until 8th grade... I have no idea how the grades go after middle school 

I don't know which order they go in.. is it Freshmen, Sophomore, Junior, then Senior?


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> No, I'm in middle school until 8th grade... I have no idea how the grades go after middle school
> 
> I don't know which order they go in.. is it Freshmen, Sophomore, Junior, then Senior?



Yep that's right.


----------



## rachelmarisa

Cinderella8 said:


> I can see the pics, I'm reading it now



Hooray  Thank you


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

meggiebeth said:


> Lucky you! I don't have a boyfriend... I clean when my friends come round though, but I wouldn't admit that to them, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww that's really little!!! I am sixteen so I THINK I'd be in 10th grade, but I'm not sure. Are you in high school yet?


Yeah, he lives outta state though so I don't see him often.. :/

Also, It depends on when you turned 16. I turned 16 beginning of my 11th grade year, but some turned 16 in 10th. I'm one of the younger ones..



Cinderella8 said:


> No, I'm in middle school until 8th grade... I have no idea how the grades go after middle school
> 
> I don't know which order they go in.. is it Freshmen, Sophomore, Junior, then Senior?



Yep, that's right. It confused me until I was in high school too. #feelsold


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Yep that's right.



Yay 



rachelmarisa said:


> Hooray  Thank you



Great trip report, I wish my vacations were that interesting 



wdwgirl4ever said:


> Yep, that's right. It confused me until I was in high school too. #feelsold



SUCCESS lol


----------



## Orreed

rachelmarisa said:


> Also I just started getting to my trip report! I'd appreciate it if I had some readers! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3117108



Great and fun trip report! I just started a trip report. How do you like individual posts in a table on contents?


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Great and fun trip report! I just started a trip report. How do you like individual posts in a table on contents?



I just read your trip report, sounded fantastic


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I just read your trip report, sounded fantastic [/QUOTE
> 
> SQEEEEEEEE!
> Thank You  It's exciting to know people are reading it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Cinderella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read your trip report, sounded fantastic [/QUOTE
> 
> SQEEEEEEEE!
> Thank You  It's exciting to know people are reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome  I LOVE reading about others' trips, they are all usually more interesting than mine
Click to expand...


----------



## meggiebeth

Orreed said:


> Great and fun trip report! I just started a trip report. How do you like individual posts in a table on contents?



By like, do you mean link? 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Qmaz246

So............Whovians?


----------



## stitch5ever

Qmaz246 said:


> So............Whovians?



I DONT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## Silvermist20

Qmaz246 said:


> So............Whovians?



Noooooo. Directioner, yes.


----------



## Orreed

I'm going to start watching Doctor Who this summer. I am really excited =)


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> So............Whovians?



ME! I love Doctor Who!!!


----------



## rachelmarisa

Cinderella8 said:


> Great trip report, I wish my vacations were that interesting



Aww well thank you!



Orreed said:


> Great and fun trip report! I just started a trip report. How do you like individual posts in a table on contents?





meggiebeth said:


> By like, do you mean link?



That's my question too! Haha


** PS just a note. I will not be able to update my TR at all this week because of finals. ): Then I promise to get back on track!


----------



## Orreed

rachelmarisa said:


> Aww well thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my question too! Haha
> 
> 
> ** PS just a note. I will not be able to update my TR at all this week because of finals. ): Then I promise to get back on track!




Sorry for the confusion. Yes Link


----------



## Qmaz246

stitch5ever said:


> I DONT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT



.........Is this about Smith Leaving?


----------



## Cinderella8

Disney specials...


----------



## stitch5ever

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> .........Is this about Smith Leaving?



.......YES. *sobs*


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

stitch5ever said:
			
		

> .......YES. *sobs*



It's sooo sad! He was my favorite doctor! I'll miss him...


----------



## Doodle98

There are rumor daniel raddcliffe is goin to be the new doctor.


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> There are rumor daniel raddcliffe is goin to be the new doctor.



 I'm having trouble picturing that.


----------



## stitch5ever

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> There are rumor daniel raddcliffe is goin to be the new doctor.



There's been a lot of speculation going on but I doubt they've even STARTED the casting process yet.


----------



## Silvermist20

We're close to 250 pages


----------



## Doodle98

stitch5ever said:


> There's been a lot of speculation going on but I doubt they've even STARTED the casting process yet.



I know, i just saw that online. Why is there the possibility that harry potter could be the next doctor?!?!?! Why????!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I know, i just saw that online. Why is there the possibility that harry potter could be the next doctor?!?!?! Why????!



???


----------



## stitch5ever

Doodle98 said:


> I know, i just saw that online. Why is there the possibility that harry potter could be the next doctor?!?!?! Why????!



I don't know, I really feel like everybody is just taking every British actor and being like ya that's DEFINITELYY going to be the next doctor. Because he's British- "obviously."

Though, this was released.
http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...-be-announced-next-month#.UazQcgRyMPY.twitter


----------



## Cinderella8

Facetiming a friend who's going down to Florida... lucky


----------



## meggiebeth

Silvermist20 said:


> We're close to 250 pages



Duh... Duh... DUH! (Play dramatic music here) 



Doodle98 said:


> I know, i just saw that online. Why is there the possibility that harry potter could be the next doctor?!?!?! Why????!



I don't think people could think of him as anything other than Harry Potter if you know what I mean! They'd spend the whole time watching, and he'd just 'feel' like Harry Potter.

I guess maybe it's different over here- there are loads of British men to choose from! And I don't think the British public would want Daniel Radcliffe to be in the show. It doesn't seem right, lol.



Cinderella8 said:


> Facetiming a friend who's going down to Florida... lucky



Very lucky! I'm not even off school yet. Officially, almost two months to go.

Ah well. I'm still really looking forward to my trip in October/ November. It's neat because it'll be cold here by then, yet really warm in WDW.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

well

hi?


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Just starting posting in this thread so.. Forgive me..

I'm pretty sad Matt is leaving. I really liked him. 

Though, I feel this way with pretty much all the Doctors. They grow on me so much over the course of the seasons and then when they leave it just.... ugh those feels... But when I see a fez or bowtie, I'll always think of him and smile.


----------



## Fairywings

*eChip&Dalee* said:


> well
> 
> hi?



It's been a while......

That's a song actually, by a rock band called Staind. It's really good.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I need a nap.


----------



## Cinderella8

Five pages til 250! Will someone make another one when this one is at 250 pages?

EDIT: Four pages actually lol


----------



## Qmaz246

Quite possibly yes. There can always be a Post Wasters Sequel.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Quite possibly yes. There can always be a Post Wasters Sequel.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:


> Quite possibly yes. There can always be a Post Wasters Sequel.





Cinderella8 said:


>



There have been Post Wasters threads for a very long time. (How long has it been? A year? Two years?) We just change the Be Our Guest part to some other phrase, usually something related to Disney.


----------



## Fairywings

Seriously, if you look on the first page of this thread, the date is 2012


----------



## Cinderella8

That's awesome!  Old thread


----------



## BK228

There should be a vote for a new name!!


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> That's awesome!  Old thread



Yup.

I just went and looked back at the beginning.........hit me right in the feels.....

I'm the only one from those old days still around.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> There should be a vote for a new name!!





Cinderella8 said:


>



I'll probably set up a poll at some point when I've done some proper brainstorming.


----------



## Cinderella8

Okie dokey!

I despise vacuuming


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> I despise vacuuming



Same here..


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Same here..





That's like the fourth time I've used that smilie today lol


----------



## technicolordolphin

I'm spending the day catching up on stuff I have saved on DVR.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

I'm currently eating Pizza Rolls... Yum!


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> I'm currently eating Pizza Rolls... Yum!



Lucky! XD I just realized it's 1:13 and I haven't had lunch yet... kitchen's like 16 stairs down...


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> Lucky! XD I just realized it's 1:13 and I haven't had lunch yet... kitchen's like 16 stairs down...



Ugh. Stairs are a pain in the back side. Especially if you're lazy like me... And just flop and roll down them.


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Ugh. Stairs are a pain in the back side. Especially if you're lazy like me... And just flop and roll down them.



I did that once! It hurt


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> I did that once! It hurt



Hehe it does hurt pretty bad. I tried to do the Mary Poppins thing and slide down the rail... Long story short... I failed.


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Hehe it does hurt pretty bad. I tried to do the Mary Poppins thing and slide down the rail... Long story short... I failed.



XD I tried that but that wasn't it, I just managed to trip down six out of eleven stairs


----------



## Turbanator

Enjoying the sunshine in the UK for a CHANGE


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> XD I tried that but that wasn't it, I just managed to trip down six out of eleven stairs



I find it's almost impossible not to trip on stairs! They always laugh at you too... Mean 'lil things..


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> I find it's almost impossible not to trip on stairs! They always laugh at you too... Mean 'lil things..



xD Yes, my mom still has it in her head that I'm going to be an FBI agent


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just went and looked back at the beginning.........hit me right in the feels.....
> 
> I'm the only one from those old days still around.



Tyler and Disney Cutie have been here fairly recently, I think. Disney Cutie used to post photos of her Disney calendar, lol. I miss that.

And what happened to StarTunnel? And Olivia, come back...!!! It was so friendly a few months ago with all of them, what happened to everyone, where are they?! 



Turbanator said:


> Enjoying the sunshine in the UK for a CHANGE



Ikr, I love it. But it's very hit and miss. It was freezing today...! Bleh.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> Tyler and Disney Cutie have been here fairly recently, I think. Disney Cutie used to post photos of her Disney calendar, lol. I miss that.
> 
> And what happened to StarTunnel? And Olivia, come back...!!! It was so friendly a few months ago with all of them, what happened to everyone, where are they?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr, I love it. But it's very hit and miss. It was freezing today...! Bleh.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Olivia's still around. And Robyn (Disney~Cutie) was cool. Chacha(Startunnel) was neat too. I've not talked to Tyler in forever.


----------



## disneygirl520

meggiebeth said:


> Tyler and Disney Cutie have been here fairly recently, I think. Disney Cutie used to post photos of her Disney calendar, lol. I miss that.
> 
> And what happened to StarTunnel? And Olivia, come back...!!! It was so friendly a few months ago with all of them, what happened to everyone, where are they?!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I posted the Disney calendar photos lol, sorry I havn't recently


----------



## meggiebeth

Fairywings said:


> Olivia's still around. And Robyn (Disney~Cutie) was cool. Chacha(Startunnel) was neat too. I've not talked to Tyler in forever.



I'm glad Olivia hasn't gone. And hope the others come back! Wow how can you remember names haha!



disneygirl520 said:


> I posted the Disney calendar photos lol, sorry I havn't recently



Omg sorry lol! I evidently have a terrible memory! Anyway, I liked seeing them, hehehe 

I have a daily Disney calendar which I love but I forget to rip the pages off and end up missing out two months worth lol

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fairywings

meggiebeth said:


> I'm glad Olivia hasn't gone. And hope the others come back! Wow how can you remember names haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg sorry lol! I evidently have a terrible memory! Anyway, I liked seeing them, hehehe
> 
> I have a daily Disney calendar which I love but I forget to rip the pages off and end up missing out two months worth lol
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm good with names. Plus I've known them for a bit.

lol!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Harry Potter Kinect game = addicting as heck.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Planning a Disney trip = best thing ever. :


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Planning a Disney trip = best thing ever. :


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Wow, last time I was on here, we were still in the early hundred pages. This thread is almost done!


----------



## Fairywings

lionkingdramaqueen said:


> wow, last time i was on here, we were still in the early hundred pages. This thread is almost done!



abby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Since it's in the title...

Be... Our... Guest! Be our guest! Put our service to the test. Tie your napkin 'round your neck, cherie and we'll provide the rest. Soup du jour, hot hors d'oeuvres, why, we only live to serve! Try the grey stuff it's delicious. Don't believe me? Ask the dishes! They can sing, they can dance after all, Miss, this is France. And a dinner here is never second best! Go on, unfold your menu. Take a glance and then you'll be our guest, be our guest, be our guest!


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Since it's in the title...
> 
> Be... Our... Guest! Be our guest! Put our service to the test. Tie your napkin 'round your neck, cherie and we'll provide the rest. Soup du jour, hot hors d'oeuvres, why, we only live to serve! Try the grey stuff it's delicious. Don't believe me? Ask the dishes! They can sing, they can dance after all, Miss, this is France. And a dinner here is never second best! Go on, unfold your menu. Take a glance and then you'll be our guest, be our guest, be our guest!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


>


I had to! It was right there... Asking to be.. typed!


----------



## magicalmione

Anyone ever waited a year in advance for a Disney trip? Can't ever remember waiting that long myself. Boy does it seem far, hope it flies by.


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> I had to! It was right there... Asking to be.. typed!



I gotcha lol 

Watching Ultimate Spider-Man... who else thinks the name Doctor Octopus is awesome


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> I gotcha lol
> 
> Watching Ultimate Spider-Man... who else thinks the name Doctor Octopus is awesome



Oh! Oh! Meee! *Raises hand* 
Love that movie!


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

magicalmione said:


> Anyone ever waited a year in advance for a Disney trip? Can't ever remember waiting that long myself. Boy does it seem far, hope it flies by.



I'm waiting like, three years for a graduation trip


----------



## disneygirl520

magicalmione said:


> Anyone ever waited a year in advance for a Disney trip? Can't ever remember waiting that long myself. Boy does it seem far, hope it flies by.



Yes!! I'm at almost exactly a year.


----------



## magicalmione

I knew I couldn't be alone. Haven't been to Disney since 2011 and I've been missing it so much.


----------



## disneygirl520

magicalmione said:


> I knew I couldn't be alone. Haven't been to Disney since 2011 and I've been missing it so much.



Same here.


----------



## BK228

I am soooooooooooo bored.


----------



## meggiebeth

magicalmione said:


> I knew I couldn't be alone. Haven't been to Disney since 2011 and I've been missing it so much.



I'm envious of those that go yearly! We haven't been since August 2011, and I miss it dreadfully. Most people in the UK never even go to America, yet alone WDW, so I guess I'm lucky. We are having to save like crazy!

We are going at the end of October! YIPPEE! Would you guys say it's a bad thing to miss two weeks of school? I am in 10th grade now, and will be in 11th grade when I go. I'm worried about missing work.

Sigh. The flights alone are about $5000 for the five of us. That's a whole holiday in Europe!

Would you guys ever stay offsite? I don't think we would, otherwise the trip wouldn't be worth the money! We have stayed offsite and it just felt rather isolated. I adore SSR, and vastly prefer it to AKL and the Poly. Although I'd love to stay at the GF some day. My ambition is to own DVC.

There are now plans to build DVC at the Poly! Exciting!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## magicalmione

meggiebeth said:


> I'm envious of those that go yearly! We haven't been since August 2011, and I miss it dreadfully. Most people in the UK never even go to America, yet alone WDW, so I guess I'm lucky. We are having to save like crazy!
> 
> We are going at the end of October! YIPPEE! Would you guys say it's a bad thing to miss two weeks of school? I am in 10th grade now, and will be in 11th grade when I go. I'm worried about missing work.
> 
> Sigh. The flights alone are about $5000 for the five of us. That's a whole holiday in Europe!
> 
> Would you guys ever stay offsite? I don't think we would, otherwise the trip wouldn't be worth the money! We have stayed offsite and it just felt rather isolated. I adore SSR, and vastly prefer it to AKL and the Poly. Although I'd love to stay at the GF some day. My ambition is to own DVC.
> 
> There are now plans to build DVC at the Poly! Exciting!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We're going to be there sometime in July of 2014 after the 4th of July week since that'll be packed. We used to be able to go yearly, but money has gotten tight, hence why we haven't been since 2011. 

I don't think I'd ever want to stay offsite, haven't before, and if we're gonna put the money towards the trip I think we should make it as enjoyable as possible. I remember even eating a dinner offsite was the worst for me 

My favorite resort is the BC, but I did really enjoy the Poly. WL used to be our favorite until we ventured to other resorts. AKL was nice, but I wasn't too fond of the location. I don't think I'd want to stay at the GF, but I've always thought it looked nice.

About school, missing two weeks you would, of course, miss a lot of work, but I'm sure it's doable, especially if it's for something you don't often have the chance to do. Hopefully you'll be able to get as much work beforehand, so you could limit how much you'll miss/have to makeup.


----------



## Cinderella8

Random: I'm in my dad's space at his office, he's in a board meeting... trying to type quietly...


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

AC, WHY YOU NO WORK RIGHT?


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> AC, WHY YOU NO WORK RIGHT?



Uhhhhhh what's AC? lol


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Uhhhhhh what's AC? lol



Air conditioning? Maybe? Idk.


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> Air conditioning? Maybe? Idk.



Oh. lol


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Oh. lol



I had to think about that one. Or maybe it was animal crackers!!! That would be more fun.


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> I had to think about that one. Or maybe it was animal crackers!!! That would be more fun.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

It's almost midnight here... I should probably go to sleep..... Nah..


----------



## BK228

DisneyDancer13 said:
			
		

> It's almost midnight here... I should probably go to sleep..... Nah..



I feel the same way but replace midnight with 9:30....


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

I'm staying up late to figure our places to eat when my family goes sometime next year. My dad and I are the Disney Freaks in the family, and he's making me compile a list of reaturants, where they are, and what food they serve so he can choose where we eat  It's 1 AM!


----------



## Cinderella8

Ugh I slept in for like two hours this morning, we had softball last night, then Dad and I watched the 14u play, then I had to go to my dad's board meeting, then we had to go get steer feed... I wasn't in bed by 11:00, asleep by 11:45 tops. Up at 9:20  I usually try to get up early so I can have the tv to myself 

Oh the. There were these little girls and adorable little boys from two families I know there, so I had to watch two babies, one of which kept crawling into the dugout, and two girls (5 and 6/7) and a little boy (?). On the plus side the little boy gave me his Skittles


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Uhhhhhh what's AC? lol





BK228 said:


> Air conditioning? Maybe? Idk.





BK228 said:


> I had to think about that one. Or maybe it was animal crackers!!! That would be more fun.



Air conditioning.  I like animal crackers. I want some now.


----------



## BK228

wdwgirl4ever said:
			
		

> Air conditioning.  I like animal crackers. I want some now.



Me too!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> On the plus side the little boy gave me his Skittles



Skittles?! Lucky..


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Skittles?! Lucky..



i know, right?

EDIT: AGH 250 PAGES


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

BK228 said:


> Me too!



Maybe I can get some today!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

*250* ​


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

It's been too long..


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;48682937 said:
			
		

> It's been too long..



It really has, Becca!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Fairywings said:


> It really has, Becca!



I MISSED YOU SO MUCH


----------



## TylerFG

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;48682937 said:
			
		

> It's been too long..



Agreed.


----------



## Fairywings

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;48682964 said:
			
		

> I MISSED YOU SO MUCH



I MISSED YOU TOO!

I saw Abby on the other day, and I was like, Abby!, except in big letters, but I had just missed her!



TylerFG said:


> Agreed.



I missed you too btw!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

It has been quite a while


----------



## TylerFG

Disney~Cutie said:


> It has been quite a while



I think us old Post Waster should make a comeback this summer. It feels weird, because I can remember us talking about all those old posters before us who suddenly left, then I realize, we became them.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Aaaannnnnddddd....another phone charger goes in the trash. My phone is absolutely positively stupid.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Summer is going by so fast... Make it stop.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> abby!!!!!!!!!





Fairywings said:


> I MISSED YOU TOO!
> 
> I saw Abby on the other day, and I was like, Abby!, except in big letters, but I had just missed her!



WINGS!!!!


TylerFG said:


> I think us old Post Waster should make a comeback this summer. It feels weird, because I can remember us talking about all those old posters before us who suddenly left, then I realize, we became them.



YES. Out of the dust...WE WILL RISE!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Random potatoes passing through!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> WINGS!!!!
> 
> 
> YES. Out of the dust...WE WILL RISE!!!



Abby!!

Good to hear from you!


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> WINGS!!!!
> 
> 
> YES. Out of the dust...WE WILL RISE!!!



And face the dawning of a new era, in which lion and hyena come together in a great and glorious future!

Oh, wait.....we're not being Scar or quoting the Lion King?


----------



## TylerFG

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> YES. Out of the dust...WE WILL RISE!!!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgUh6BNdq9Y

This shall be out theme song.


----------



## BK228

TylerFG said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgUh6BNdq9Y
> 
> This shall be out theme song.



That is a pretty awesome theme song!


----------



## TylerFG

BK228 said:


> That is a pretty awesome theme song!



It's Aerosmith - of course it'll be awesome!


----------



## BK228

TylerFG said:
			
		

> It's Aerosmith - of course it'll be awesome!



That is true.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I'm bored.


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I'm bored.



Ditto


----------



## TylerFG

Cinderella8 said:


> Ditto



Tritto. (Is that even a word? If so....it should be.)


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> Tritto. (Is that even a word? If so....it should be.)



Congrats Tyler, you just made a new word!

Hi btw


----------



## Cinderella8

TylerFG said:


> Tritto. (Is that even a word? If so....it should be.)



New word lol


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Congrats Tyler, you just made a new word!
> 
> Hi btw



Hey! 



Cinderella8 said:


> New word lol



hahaha I feel good about that now.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Bloop.


----------



## BK228

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Bloop.


Bloop Bloop.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

BK228 said:


> Bloop Bloop.



Bloopity bloop bloop bloop.


----------



## BK228

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Bloopity bloop bloop bloop.


Now how on Earth do I top that? Impossible.


----------



## BK228

I watched Holes today.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Fairywings said:


> Abby!!
> 
> Good to hear from you!





Fairywings said:


> And face the dawning of a new era, in which lion and hyena come together in a great and glorious future!
> 
> Oh, wait.....we're not being Scar or quoting the Lion King?



Of course not!!! We do not want to frighten anyone prematurely! The time will come, though. BE PREPARED!

cough cough

be...READY! 



TylerFG said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgUh6BNdq9Y
> 
> This shall be out theme song.



Totes perf


----------



## Fairywings

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Of course not!!! We do not want to frighten anyone prematurely! The time will come, though. BE PREPARED!
> 
> cough cough
> 
> be...READY!
> 
> 
> 
> Totes perf



Yes, I will be ready!


----------



## Orreed

So today I was at a restraunt with my mom and I did the Wilderness Explorer Call. The look he gave my mom was priceless, haha!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

BK228 said:


> Now how on Earth do I top that? Impossible.



"Nothing is impossible. Even the word 'impossible' says i'm possible."


----------



## BK228

wdwgirl4ever said:
			
		

> "Nothing is impossible. Even the word 'impossible' says i'm possible."



 you got me there


----------



## Orreed

Disney is superior, but I love all theme parks. Driving by Six Flags today made my little theme park heart beat so fast. It was so close, yet so far....Anyone else do that?


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

BK228 said:


> you got me there



"Just gotta dig a little deeper." -Princess and The Frog


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> "Just gotta dig a little deeper." -Princess and The Frog



Well someone's full of inspirational quotes today


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Well someone's full of inspirational quotes today



Don't even get me started on quotes. I have a quote journal full of Disney quotes I just write down when I hear or read them.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Don't even get me started on quotes. I have a quote journal full of Disney quotes I just write down when I hear or read them.



Oh boy


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Well someone's full of inspirational quotes today



"Indeed, young one."
It just keeps working out with my posts.




Fairywings said:


> Don't even get me started on quotes. I have a quote journal full of Disney quotes I just write down when I hear or read them.



I'm pretty good with quotes generally. Although, I can't always remember who said them! Lol


----------



## BK228

"Don't cry because its over, smile because it happened" - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> "Don't cry because its over, smile because it happened" - Dr. Seuss



That's pretty much me crying in front of the castle on the last night...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

i officially have all the fruits in animal crossing new leaf. at least i've accomplished something in life 

((also if anyone has the game and needs any fruit i will share))


----------



## BK228

For some reason, I really appreciate Kevin Spacey as an actor.


----------



## meggiebeth

Is it only me that finds Wreck-It Ralph just not great? I love the music and the story, but it just seemed a bit 'tacky' to me.

We bought it a few weeks ago when it had just been released after waiting for months. The worst scene by far for me was the one with the cybugs and lady I can't remember the name of. And Ralph climbing up that tower. Lol.

Now my brother wants to dress as Ralph for MNSSHP which I am really happy about!!!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------

